# Beztēma >  magnetiskie ģeneratori un motori

## jeecis

sen dzirdeets par strāvas/sprieguma ģeneratoriem, kuru lietderības koeficients ir 200 .. 400 % piem. Lutec gadījumā  - iekšā dod 70w - ārā nak 270w utt. 
vai kāds var kādu smalkaku shēmu iemest par šiem ģeneratoriem. 
lai butu nojausma par ko iet runa.
te piemeram Lutec maajas lapa 
http://www.lutec.com.au/
te arii kas liidziigs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M
te biki savaadaaks Ungārru EBM  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71sY8bWS ... re=related
varbūt kāds var kādu linku iedot kur shematiski redzams

----------


## Jon

> lietderības koeficients ir 200 .. 400 %


  Tad beidzot sagaidījām perpetuum mobile...

----------


## andrievs

Iesaku šo topiku pārcelt uz vienu citu, nesen plaši komentētu zaru   :: 

Palasīju piedāvātajā saitā darbības principu.
īsos vārdos - ar jaudīgiem un īsiem impulsiem baro motoru, kas iegriežās un ar inerci turpina griezt ģeneratoru, pat kad ieejas sprieguma slēdži ir ciet.

Šeit parādās galvenais knifs, un manuprāt idejas atslēga - ar kādu mēraparatūru mēra iejā patērēto enerģiju

Mūsu kaimiņi krieviņi ir vienkāršāki un sauc lietas pareizajos vārdos:
Izmantojot faktu, ka elektroenerģijas skaitītāji nepareizi reģistrē spicas impulsu strāvas, tiek izveidots jaudīgs impulsu slēdžu bloks, kas pareizajos maiņstrāvas perioda brīžos pagrābj jaudīgus impulsus, ar tiem uzlādē  kondensatorus - savukārt no kondensatoriem izveido skaistu, jauku, izlīdzinātu sekundāro elektroenerģiju.

Strpība starp "Austrālijas tehnoloģiju" un "mūsu veco klasisko"  ir tā, ka stulbie ķenguraiņi zagšanas legalizācijai izmanto smagas elektromehāniskās inerces , bet "mūsējie" modernus kondensatoru elektronikas blokus 
 ::

----------


## jeecis

> Iesaku šo topiku pārcelt uz vienu citu, nesen plaši komentētu zaru


 vai var kāds linku seit iemest - neatradu neko līdzīgu..




> Šeit parādās galvenais knifs, un manuprāt idejas atslēga - ar kādu mēraparatūru mēra iejā patērēto enerģiju


 ok. ja tikai jāapčakarē skaitītājs, tad būtu saprotams, bet kā tad ar faktu ka šīs ierīces turpina darboties atslēgtas no ārējā tīkla - izmantojot daļu no pašu saražotās elektroenerģijas... ???
kādu laiku atpakaļ demonstreja interesantu verķi - tādu kā motoriņu, kuru piesledzot pie pusizlādēta akumulatora var pielādēt aķīti atkal pilnu. Izskatījās nereali, bet pustukšais aķis pec kāda laika tomer bija pilns !!! Ideja sekojoša sis motors atdod lielāku strāvu nekā paterē sevis griešanai  - izklausās nereāla fantastika, bet motoriņš bija reāls...

----------


## andrievs

::  Tēma saucās:
Štrome par brīvu.
Postby defs on 03 Nov 2008, 21:40  
un tur bija arī linki 




> ...bet kā tad ar faktu ka šīs ierīces turpina darboties atslēgtas no ārējā tīkla...


 Atnāk sirms, sirms onka ar spieķi pie seksopatologa un stasta ka šim vair nesanakot nekas ar TO.
Dakteris uzprasa cik gadu un, uzzinājis ka 95 saka, ka nav jau arī vairs jasanāk.
Onka pikts - " ...bet kā ar faktu, ka manam kaimiņam, kam par 5 gadi vairāk, viss sanāk?!"
Kā Jūs to ziniet?! - tā dakteris
Nu viņš tā saka!
Āaaa - nu tad sakiet tā arī Jūs!

----------


## Steorn

> vai kāds var kādu smalkaku shēmu iemest par šiem ģeneratoriem.


 Ja šāda shēma būtu publiski izlikta un pieejama tad katrs kuram nav slinkums būtu uztaisījis šādus ģeneratorus, iesaku par šādiem ģeneratoriem pagaidām nedomāt, jo zinātnieki ir izdomājuši tā saucamo enerģijas nezūdamības likumu, un tas ir spēkā jau vairākus gadsimtus un tas ir jāievēro ikvienam, pēc šī likuma neviens nedrīkst ne domāt nedz, pasarg dievs, mēģināt uztaisīt kādu verķi kas neievērotu šo likumu, šī verķa izgudrotājam tas draud ar publisku izsmiešanu un apsaukāšanu par afēristu un citiem nelabiem vārdiem, dažreiz var aiziet pat līdz fiziskai iespaidošanai . Tā protams savā mērā ir ironija kas nemaz nav tālu no patiesības  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Steorn - tu jau nu gan vareji pakluset! Kur tad tavs steorn generators? Nebija jau pret so laiku jabut gatavam? Atceros tavu apgalvojumus pirms pusgada laikam... vecit - laiks iet, a generatora ka nav ta nav!  :: 

Jeci - tu jauninais tapec paskaidrosu vienkarsi - tie saiti ir safabriceti un tadas ierices nav! Un par to tavu motorinu... loti interesanti - vari man ari tadu paradit? Un tu to pats savam acim redzeji, vai ari tev kads stastija vai tas bija kada interneta video materiala? Jo saproti - ja ir tads motorins, tad kas mums trauce to visu laiku turet pie akumulatora un paraleli ladet ara akumulatoru piem ar elektrisko silditaju?

Long story short - izmet to no galvas! Internets ir pilns ar nepatiesibu, lai piesaistitu leticigos dazadu iemeslu del! Tas ir daudz reiz jau sini foruma apsrpriests un mulki (leticigie) vienmer tiek izsmieti un pirmam kartam jau delj vinu nezinasanas un nevelesanas pienemt patiesibu vai pareizak sakot - velesanas ticet tam, kas ir patikamaks!

Beefs

----------


## jeecis

nu to ka elektroenerģijas ražotāji, naftas magnāti utt  ļoti cītīgi bāž sprunguļus spieķos šadu patentu autoriem, tas jau ir dzirdēts vairakkārt, tomēr neskatoties uz to tiek piesaistītas miljoniem investīcijas lai tomer ieviestu ražošanā šāda tipa ierīces. Patiesībā pasaulē ir milzīgs daudzums izgudrojumu un pat patentu, kuri ir ar nodomu sabremzēti, lai tikkāds cits nezaudētu peļņu. Konkurence - ko padarīsi?  Cik sapratu, tad Ungāri jau ražo šādus ģeneratorus, bet tikai lielas jaudas iekartas - mani vairāk interesē nelielas jaudas un vairak vai mazāk mobīlas ierīces..

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...mulki (leticigie) vienmer tiek izsmieti un pirmam kartam jau delj vinu nezinasanas un nevelesanas pienemt patiesibu vai pareizak sakot - velesanas ticet tam, kas ir patikamaks!
> 
> Beefs


 taisnība 99%. 1% tāpēc, ka smējējs nevar iebraukt reāla projekta tekstā un būtībā.
Ja nu par reālu projektu - ja pastāv dienas un nakts tarifs, un ja  iekārta - akumulators, siltuma, hidroakumulējošā, gaisa spiediena iekārta var uzkrāt tik daudz enerģijas, ka atskaitot zudumus, amortizācijas izdevumus būtu efektīva, tad tas varētu darboties. Ja vēl atrēķina to, ka pīķa stundas patēriņa laikā samazinās zudumi un nav jānodrošina lielas jaudas, kas 90% laika nedarbojas.

----------


## Steorn

> Steorn - tu jau nu gan vareji pakluset!


 Es jau tikai jeecim gribēju paskaidrot ka strādājošas shēmas publiski vēl nav pieejamas un neviens nav atkārtojis "it kā strādājošu" iekārtu, ja šāda shēma parādītos (tiešām strādājoša un reāli atkārtojama) tad tā izplatītos mežonīgā ātrumā. Lielākā daļa ir afēristi un blēži, šai jautājumā jāpieiet ļoti skeptiski.




> Kur tad tavs steorn generators?


 Atkal kāds lieto vārdu "mans ģenerators", atkārtošu ka tas nav mans, tehnoloģija pieder kompānijai Steorn, es tikai esmu parasts "mazs pelēks cilvēciņš" kuram pieejams nedaudz vairāk informācijas nekā citiem parastiem mirstīgiem cilvēkiem.




> Nebija jau pret so laiku jabut gatavam? Atceros tavu apgalvojumus pirms pusgada laikam... vecit - laiks iet, a generatora ka nav ta nav!


 Kam jābūt gatavam ? Vienīgais ko es apgalvoju ka "nepaies ne gads un visi šeit runās savādāk", ar to es biju domājis ka tiks publiskots zinātnieku validācijas rezultāts. Gads vēl nav pagājis.   :: 

Tā starp citu ja te gadījumā ir kāds inženieris vai kāds kuram pieder nopietna firma kas nodarbojas ar tehnoloģiju izstrādi varētu interesēt tāds jaunums ka Steorn dosies "pasaules tūrē" ar mērķi piesaistīt inženierus, īsti nezinu kādus pierādījumus viņi taisās likt pretī man pat ir aizdomas ka tas varētu būt validācijas rezultāts, jo cerēt ka tāpat pierunāt inženierus strādāt pie mūžīgā dzinēja ir vairāk nekā naivi    ::  
PS. tā nav reklāma un man tajā nav nekāda ieinteresētība, tiem kam interesē čekojiet steorn mājas lapu, kaut kad jāparādās konkrēti datumi un vietas kur notiks pārrunas.

----------


## Delfins

Nu nevar pārkāpt 100%. Pēc definīcijas. Ja tiek pārkāpta 100%, tas nozīmē dzinēja materiāla pārvēršana par degvielu, kas automātiski nozīmē, ka tas nav mūžīgs.
E svēl saprastu 101% uz vienu gadu, bet šeit 400% un tik maini gultņus  ::   Da fufelis tas viss.

----------


## Raimonds1

Manuprāt daļu no mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrotājiem tieši apmaksā riebīgie naftinieki vai ideju nokāsēji , lai degradētu jebkādas, arī vērtīgas idejas.
ja latvietis vidējais praktiskais pilnīgi pamatoti ir izrēķinājies ar 400% gultņu mašīnu vai antigravitatoru, tad pie viena labi ieskrejies paņems līdzi arī biodegvielas, rekuperāciju, 2 enerģijas avotu koncepciju, maināmas kompresijas motorus un reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju.

----------


## Steorn

> Nu nevar pārkāpt 100%. Pēc definīcijas. Ja tiek pārkāpta 100%, tas nozīmē dzinēja materiāla pārvēršana par degvielu, kas automātiski nozīmē, ka tas nav mūžīgs.
> E svēl saprastu 101% uz vienu gadu, bet šeit 400% un tik maini gultņus   Da fufelis tas viss.


 Tev jau nav nekāda pamata domāt savādāk, nedrīkst taču ticēt visam ko lasi Internetā  ::  Tev labāk pieņemt ka daži te ir sajukuši prātā un vari iet uzraut kādu geimu vai pagulēt, tavs laiks būs iztērēts lietderīgāk   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Patentu nevar ar nodomu sabremzet. Nem un razo! Un patents ir publiski pieejams un internets VEL jo vairak! Sodien infomraciju vairs nav iespejams noslept. Ta bremzesana var notikt savadak - proti - ja kads kaut ko forsu izdoma, tad vina patentu noperk, bet neievies - tb norok. Piemeram - lielas kompanijas noperk savus konkurentus nevis tapec, lai gutu vinu pelnu, bet gan tapec, lai lenam noraktu vinu projektu un savaktu sev klientus. Tas notiek biezi, bet tas nav slikti. Biezi nopirktas kompanijas darbinieki sanem forsus bonusus, lai neietu prom no darba un vel kadu laiku uzturetu esosos produktus vai pat taisitu jaunus, bet jau ar pirceja zimolu.

Kas attiecas uz mistiskajiem "naftas magnatiem", kas visu norok, tad vari but dros - ta ir tiraka dirsana! Dzekiem atliek samazinat naftas cenu, lai noraktu visus projektus, jo energiju ne no ka iegut nevar (un nevajag ticet, ka lielaja krapnieku bara ir kaut viens, kurs tomer nemelo un patiesam ir izdomajis muzigo dzineju).

Ko es gribeju teikt ir - ir tikai dazi veidi, ka iegut energiju. Patiesiba tikai 3 -
1) saules energija - saules baterijas, udens generators, veja generarotrs u.t.t. Cik ta energija nak uz zemi, tik ari var dabut. Pagaidam tehnologijas ir dargas, tapec ari saules energija ir samera darga. Letakais veids - HES.
2) kodolreakcija - vai nu kodolsinteze vai ari parasta Urana sadalisanas - joprojam dargi un nevajag ticet, ka to ir iespejams izdarit ar paladija stieni maza burcina, pievadot paris kW energiju.
3) kimiska reakcija - dedzinat naftu, kokus, citas oksidesanas reakcijas! Dotaja situacija VISS letaka energija.

Tas ari viss. Nav nekadadas magnetiskas energijas muzigie dzineji. Un ari Ungarija neviens tadus nerazo ne lielus ne mazus. Face it!

Tapatas nav ari blacklightpower.com super pazeminatie elektronu limeni. Nav aukstas kodolsintezes. Nav visuma energija (un ta kas ir - ta ir nieciga), un NAV NAV NAV magnetu muzigie dzineji!

Beefs




> nu to ka elektroenerģijas ražotāji, naftas magnāti utt  ļoti cītīgi bāž sprunguļus spieķos šadu patentu autoriem, tas jau ir dzirdēts vairakkārt, tomēr neskatoties uz to tiek piesaistītas miljoniem investīcijas lai tomer ieviestu ražošanā šāda tipa ierīces. Patiesībā pasaulē ir milzīgs daudzums izgudrojumu un pat patentu, kuri ir ar nodomu sabremzēti, lai tikkāds cits nezaudētu peļņu. Konkurence - ko padarīsi?  Cik sapratu, tad Ungāri jau ražo šādus ģeneratorus, bet tikai lielas jaudas iekartas - mani vairāk interesē nelielas jaudas un vairak vai mazāk mobīlas ierīces..

----------


## Steorn

> NAV NAV NAV magnetu muzigie dzineji!


 Izklausās ka mēģini kādu nohipnotizēt ? varbūt sevi  ?  :: 




> nevajag ticet, ka lielaja krapnieku bara ir kaut viens, kurs tomer nemelo un patiesam ir izdomajis muzigo dzineju


 Tiešām uz dullo ticēt nevajadzētu, jāskatās ko tie liek pretī - nekāds apraksts vai video nekalpo par pierādījumu, jebko var safabricēt, nākamais pēc ticamības pakāpes varētu sekot trešo personu neatkarīgi testi, jāskatās cik kvalitatīvi veikti testi un cik atpazīstama kompānija kas veikusi šos testus, bet arī tas nevar būt nekāds pierādījums. Labāk ir veikt savus testus un mērījumus, kuriem jāpieiet ļoti kritiski. Un gadījumā ja šādus testus veic 22 ļoti pieredzējuši zinātnieki (steorn gadījumā) tad personīgi man nekādu šaubu nerastos.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Parbaudes ir veikusi loti zinami zintnieki - to skaita Ph. D. Antony Edwards, Mat. Dr. Arnolds Swartz, Pr. Gr. Hijoto Lomoto u.t.t.... tu kaut vienu no viniem pazisti un zinit, ka vins ir zinams un kruts? Kapec nevar lasit par to zinatniskajos zurnalos (un ne jau ilustreta zinatne) ?
Beefs

----------


## jeecis

viss augstak raxtītais ir patiesība, ja skatas no tā skatu punkta , kur patreiz atrodamies. Mēs (lielākā daļa..) nevaram iedomaties to par ko nezinam, un nespējam iziet ārpus pašu noteiktās domāšanas robežām, tapēc arī visi veiktie experimenti noslēdzas pa apli neizejot no tā robežām, bet...  ir daudz spēku un ietekmju, kas nav zinatniski apstiprinātas, kuram nav mērinstrumentu ar ko tas izmērīt, bet vai tapēc tās noliegt? Kā piemērs - Man ir kāda paziņa, kas saņēmusi sertifikatu, par atļauju mērīt asinsspiedienu izmantojot lineāļu un adatas svārstu - liekas pilnīgs murgs, bet kad viņu parbaudīja (sertificēja), tad 100% gadījumos mērījums bija tads pats kā ar kontrol ierīci. Fenomens? Nezinu, bet ir lietas ko cilvēka prāts nespēj aptvert. Es arī esu MILZĪGS skeptiķis ( arī uz to asinsspiediena mērīšanu) , un noticu tikai tad kad redzu pats savaam acīm. Tajā gadījumā redzēju un, ticiet man, mute palika vaļā - cik tas bija elementāri. Tas ir tikai viens no piemeriem. Nemaz nerunāšu par daudzām jo daudzām citam lietam kuram zinatnieki vēl nav atraduši izskaidrojumu, bet kuras daba pastāv. Šīs lietas nenoliedz, bet gan šobrīd apzīmē ar vardiņu fenomens, lai gan patiesībā, ta ir nejauša/likumsakarīga apstakļu sakritība, kas ļauj mums ieraudzīt to ko nespejam ar saviem maņu orgāniem uztvert .. 
Jā, fizikas likumi pastāv, taču  tie ir definēti konkrētai telpai un laikam. Laiks un telpa ir mainīgi lielumi, tapēc arī likumi ar laiku mainās un pat nedarbojas. Paskataties, cik daudzi fizikas likumi jau ir apgāzti. Pat tie ko skolās vel māca jau vairs īsti neatbilst patiesībai, bet māca, jo vienkārši nav pārraxtītas fizikas gramatas un nav izietas visas birokrātiskās procedūras, kas atļautu mācīt ko citu.. Tāda ir realitate un lai cik dīvaini tas nebūtu, cilvēks ir dzīvojis miljoniem gadu un tikai tagad pēkšņi uzzinajis kas ir elektrība un sabūvejis datorus, un citadus nanotehnologiju brīnumus..  Ko tur brīnīties ka pēkšņi atklājas kas jauns? Vai liekas ka visu jau zinām? Pēc 50 gadiem smiekli nāks atceroties šodienas diskusijas, jo tā jau būs ikdiena. Vai pagajušaja gadsimta kads pat spēja iedomaties par datoriem, 3D modelēšanu, GPS, nanorobotiem vai mobilajiem sakariem caur kastīti dzēšgumijas lielumā? 
Nu kaut ka filozofija man sodien panesās...
..atgriezoties pie magnētiskajiem motoriem un ģeneratoriem - iespējams ka tur tiek izmantota ne tikai indukcija, magnētisms, inerce utt, bet vel kas cits, kas sobrīd nav izmērams un aptaustams..

----------


## Steorn

> Parbaudes ir veikusi loti zinami zintnieki - to skaita Ph. D. Antony Edwards, Mat. Dr. Arnolds Swartz, Pr. Gr. Hijoto Lomoto u.t.t.... tu kaut vienu no viniem pazisti un zinit, ka vins ir zinams un kruts? Kapec nevar lasit par to zinatniskajos zurnalos (un ne jau ilustreta zinatne) ?
> Beefs


 Personīgi nevienu zinātnieku nepazīstu, bet par zinātnieka kompetenci var spriest par to cik un kādus zinātniskus darbus tas ir publicējis, domāju zinātnieki paši ļoti labi oriantējas starp savējiem un ja zinātnieks ir ar augstu uzticamības līmeni tad citi zinātnieki idzirdot viņa vārdu vien varēs pateikt ka šim zinātniekam var uzticēties, pat ja viņš sāktu apgalvot ka enerģijas nezūdamības likums nav pareizs citi kolēģi tomēr iepazītos ar šādu atskaiti un notiktu plašas zinātniskās diskusijas. 




> Ph. D. Antony Edwards, Mat. Dr. Arnolds Swartz, Pr. Gr. Hijoto Lomoto


  Atvaino par manu tumsonību, kas tie tādi ir un ko viņi testējuši ? Links kāds ir ?

----------


## a_masiks

[quote=Steorn]


> NAV NAV NAV magnetu muzigie dzineji!


 Izklausās ka mēģini kādu nohipnotizēt ? varbūt sevi ?  :: 




> nevajag ticet, ka lielaja krapnieku bara ir kaut viens, kurs tomer nemelo un patiesam ir izdomajis muzigo dzineju


 Tiešām uz dullo ticēt nevajadzētu, jāskatās ko tie liek pretī - nekāds apraksts vai video nekalpo par pierādījumu, jebko var safabricēt, nākamais pēc ticamības pakāpes varētu sekot trešo personu neatkarīgi testi, jāskatās cik kvalitatīvi veikti testi un cik atpazīstama kompānija kas veikusi šos testus, bet arī tas nevar būt nekāds pierādījums. Labāk ir veikt savus testus un mērījumus, kuriem jāpieiet ļoti kritiski. Un gadījumā ja šādus testus veic 22 ļoti pieredzējuši zinātnieki (steorn gadījumā) tad personīgi man nekādu šaubu nerastos.[/quote:2v10p33c]

Muļķības tas viss. Kam ticēt? Faktiem. Kam tad vēl? Uzrādi strādājošu sterona dzinēju ar principa aprakstu un detalizāciju. Nodemonstrē kā viņš nenokā uzražo 100kWh - ij varēs tev ticēt. NEVARI? Tad turi savu maizes klēti ciet! Ibo tev nebūs nepatiesu liecību dot (kāds no kristiešu baušļiem). Protams, ja meļa slava tevi nemulsina - tad dari kā gribi.


* jeecis*
Jaunieti, pirms tēlot filozofu-diletantu, padomā ko raksti.
Nevar izmērīt, noteikt, detektēt tādu procesu, lauku vai iedarbību... kura ne uzko neiedarbojas, vai vienkārši neelsistē! FAKTS! Ir vienalga kāds lauks vai iedarbība rada enerģiju (šai gadījumā - elektrisko strāvu, vai kinētisko enerģiju). Ja tas IEDARBOJAS uz dajebko, radot šo papildus enerģiju - šī IEDARBE *IR*  detektējama viennozīmīgi. Var strīdēties - no kurienes tā nāk, kāda ir tās daba, bet detektēt - kā 2 pirxtus apmīzt!
PIEMĒRAM - mums līdz pat šim brīdim NAV skaidra gravitācijas daba, tās rašanās mehānismi dabā, BET noteikt gravitācijas iedarbību tas nemazākajā mērā netraucē, vēl vairāk - tas netraucē pētīt gravitācijas iedarbes likumsakarības, atrast koeficentus tās aprēķinam. 
Tā, ka tehniskas dabas jautājumā vairs neiesaku flūdot ar philozofa-ņedoučkas cienīgām muļķībām par "neko".

----------


## a_masiks

> Personīgi nevienu zinātnieku nepazīstu, bet par zinātnieka kompetenci var spriest par to cik un kādus zinātniskus darbus tas ir publicējis, domāju zinātnieki paši ļoti labi oriantējas starp savējiem un ja zinātnieks ir ar augstu uzticamības līmeni tad citi zinātnieki idzirdot viņa vārdu vien varēs pateikt ka šim zinātniekam var uzticēties, pat ja viņš sāktu apgalvot ka enerģijas nezūdamības likums nav pareizs citi kolēģi tomēr iepazītos ar šādu atskaiti un notiktu plašas zinātniskās diskusijas.


 Pie mums tepat latvijā praktizē matemātikas profesors Buiķis. Pieļauju ka matemātikā viņš ir liels specss. Tak par viņa hobiju fizikā - torisonu laukiem, es nedotu par beigtu mušu. Ezotērika un maģija, nomaskēta par "itkā fiziku". Mūsu grāmatveža - Epja ņemšanās pa elektroniku ir daudz reižu reālāka un rezultatīvāka par tādiem profesoriem-vējgrābšļiem ne savā lauciņā.

----------


## Delfins

> bet par zinātnieka kompetenci var spriest par to cik un kādus zinātniskus darbus tas ir publicējis


 Te tu samuldējies - zinātnisks darbs nebūt neapliecina kompetenci. Drīzāk impotenci - zinu kā, bet nevaru/nemāku. Kompetence parādās reālās lietās (izgudrojumos).

Par to enerģijas nezudamības likumu - ir jāskatās jau no pašas augšas, nevis uzreiz iet un likt formulas kopā. Es piemēram neticu, ka enerģiju var dabūt ne no kā. Rekur nesen tika apstiprināta Emc2 formula, tad tur teikts, ka massu var pārverst enerģijā un otrādāk. Attiecīgi vēl vairāk apstiprinās - ja tu paņem enerģiju, tad "otrajā pusē" massa samazinās. Bilancē ir jābūt 0. 

Tas savukārt nozīmē, ka jebkurš dzinējs patērē massu - sauksim to par "kurināmo". pat ja tāds magnētu dzinējs pastāvēs, tad viņam jāmāk vai nu "izlādēt" magnētus, vai "izkūpināt" to massu.

Grozi kā gribi, bet tā ir patiesība  ::

----------


## Steorn

> ..atgriezoties pie magnētiskajiem motoriem un ģeneratoriem - iespējams ka tur tiek izmantota ne tikai indukcija, magnētisms, inerce utt, bet vel kas cits, kas sobrīd nav izmērams un aptaustams..


 Nezinu kā citi "brīnum motori" bet steorn gadījumā viss balstās uz zināmo fiziku un loģika ir diezgan vienkārša, lielākais škērslis ir enerģijas nezūdamības likuma mākslīgi radītie rāmji kas neļauj domāt "out of box", tāpēc nevienam pat neienāk galvā ka šo likumu var apiet   ::  Ja kādam cilvēkam iestāstītu ka magnētiskie motori ir iespējami, bet nepateiktu kā to dabūt gatavu, tad izstudējot pāris grāmatas par magnētismu, un ieguldot zināmus līdzekļus testēšanas mērinstrumentos viņš varētu loģiski izdomāt principus un varbūt pat uztaisīt strādājošu eksemplāru.

----------


## Delfins

> lielākais škērslis ir enerģijas nezūdamības likuma mākslīgi radītie rāmji kas neļauj domāt "out of box"


 kas, kas ,kas ... !??? Mākslīgie !? Beidz pīpēt..

----------


## jeecis

> Jaunieti, pirms tēlot filozofu-diletantu, padomā ko raksti.
> Nevar izmērīt, noteikt, detektēt tādu procesu, lauku vai iedarbību... kura ne uzko neiedarbojas, vai vienkārši neelsistē! FAKTS! Ir vienalga kāds lauks vai iedarbība rada enerģiju (šai gadījumā - elektrisko strāvu, vai kinētisko enerģiju). Ja tas IEDARBOJAS uz dajebko, radot šo papildus enerģiju - šī IEDARBE *IR*  detektējama viennozīmīgi. Var strīdēties - no kurienes tā nāk, kāda ir tās daba, bet detektēt - kā 2 pirxtus apmīzt!
> PIEMĒRAM - mums līdz pat šim brīdim NAV skaidra gravitācijas daba, tās rašanās mehānismi dabā, BET noteikt gravitācijas iedarbību tas nemazākajā mērā netraucē, vēl vairāk - tas netraucē pētīt gravitācijas iedarbes likumsakarības, atrast koeficentus tās aprēķinam. 
> Tā, ka tehniskas dabas jautājumā vairs neiesaku flūdot ar philozofa-ņedoučkas cienīgām muļķībām par "neko".


 ok, piemēra pēc :
-  kā tad mūsdienu zinatne nosaka āderes? Cilveki jūt, dzīvnieki , kukaiņi jūt, bet mērinstrumentu nav. 
- Kā var nofotografēt, registrēt, izprintēt cilvēka auru - cilveks var redzēt, bet mērinstrumetnu atkal nav.  
- Tā pati medmāsa ar savu lineāli asinsspiediena mērīšanai - vai var to izskaidrot? 
Piemeru simtiem, bet kā pielietot un kā nomērīt vai sataustīt  daudzas jo daudzas lietas, neviens vēl nav izdomajis. 
... tā ka varbūt pirms runat par "philozofa-ņedoučkas cienīgām muļķībām" varbūt paskatīties apkārt. Vai varbūt arī tās ir muļķības?   ::  
Ja vari kaut vai šos 3 faktus apgāzt, tad ar interesi uzklausīšu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Zināmā fizika ļoti perfekti ievēro to, ko mēs saucam par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu. 
uzbūvēt kaut ko, kas balstās fizikas likumos.... bet tos pārkāpj - reliģisks snumburslis, balstīc irracionālā ticībā, ka fizikas likumi neizpildās tai gadījumā, ja tic iespējai šos likumus pārkāpt. Šeit nolāpītajam Raimodam taisnība -  mūsu humanitārās izglītības rūgtie augļi.... iobio...

----------


## Delfins

> - Kā var nofotografēt, registrēt, izprintēt cilvēka auru - cilveks var redzēt, bet mērinstrumetnu atkal nav.  
> - Tā pati medmāsa ar savu lineāli asinsspiediena mērīšanai - vai var to izskaidrot?


 Pieļauju, ka
1) bulšits + fotošops + elektrostatika - GARS, Aura - fufels konkrēts. Relīģija vēl jo lielāka smadzeņu skalošana un apziņas lielākais murgs (lai nav garlaicīgi kā dzivniekiem, kas apēd viens otru un neko nedara veselu dienu, kā tikai ēd dirš un medī  ::  )

2) elektrostatika - asins "pārnes" gaisu (skābekli), kurš ir uzlādēts. Jo lielāks ātrums/biezums (spiediens), jo lielāks mērījums (tas ir tikai minējums, mans  ::  )

----------


## a_masiks

_- kā tad mūsdienu zinatne nosaka āderes? Cilveki jūt, dzīvnieki , kukaiņi jūt, bet mērinstrumentu nav._ 
mūsdienu zinātne nosaka ka cilvēki nejūt, nejūt arī kukaiņi un dzīvnieki. Tas cilvēki piefantazē kukaiņu undzīvnieku uzvedībai klāt savus personīgos subjektīvos motīvus. Neviens nav spējis iegūt kāroto miljonu dollāru par paranormālo spēju pierādāmu demonstrāciju. FAKTS.

_ Kā var nofotografēt, registrēt, izprintēt cilvēka auru - cilveks var redzēt, bet mērinstrumetnu atkal nav._ 
Ar fotošopu. 100% nevis ticu, bet esmu pārliecināts. tb - zinu.


_ Tā pati medmāsa ar savu lineāli asinsspiediena mērīšanai - vai var to izskaidrot?_ 
pirms neesi devis precīzu procesa aprakstu - nevari prasīt izskaidrojumu no manis. Bet es varu minēt - pacientam dod adatiņu iesietu diedziņā, saliecot roku kaukādā leņķi - roka veic mehāniskas kustības, kuras nosaka asinsvadu izplešanās. Amplitūda tieši atkarīga no asinsavdu izplešanās lieluma=spiediena. metode neder parkinsona slimniekiem vai sliemniekiem ar asinsvadu pataloģijām.

----------


## jeecis

> Es piemēram neticu, ka enerģiju var dabūt ne no kā. Rekur nesen tika apstiprināta Emc2 formula, tad tur teikts, ka massu var pārverst enerģijā un otrādāk. Attiecīgi vēl vairāk apstiprinās - ja tu paņem enerģiju, tad "otrajā pusē" massa samazinās. Bilancē ir jābūt 0. 
> 
> Tas savukārt nozīmē, ka jebkurš dzinējs patērē massu - sauksim to par "kurināmo". pat ja tāds magnētu dzinējs pastāvēs, tad viņam jāmāk vai nu "izlādēt" magnētus, vai "izkūpināt" to massu.
> 
> Grozi kā gribi, bet tā ir patiesība


 bet kurš teica ka tā energija ir iegūta no nekā? piemēram, ja cilvēks nespētu redzet saulītes gaismu, tad viņs arī domātu ka izliekot mājas pagalma saules bateriju iegūst energiju no nekā. Ja mēs izveidojas kaut kada veida uztvērēju/parveidotāju un no tā kaut ko iegūstam, tad tas nebūt nenozīmē ka šis ieguvums ir no nekā, bet pilnīgi iespējams, ka mēs šo energijas avotu vēl neesam ieraudzījuši .
..par torsionu laukiem tā arī ir ļoti interesanta un plaša tēma, pie kam arī šajos motoru/ģeneratoru projektos tam ir sava nozīme, jo rotejosas detaļas jebkura gadījuma, tomēr man liekas ka tas sobrīd netiek ņemts vērā.

----------


## Delfins

Kā pierādījumu enerģijas nezudamības likumam var likt eksistences terminu - jebkura dzīva būtības pamats ir "DZĪVOT", kurai, sauksim to par "ieprogrammēts", pateikts - ĒD un tu DZĪVOSI, kas ir visparastāka enerģijas/kurināmā patērēšana. Un kā mēs zinam - neviens nav mūžīgs, jo "nolietojās".

Tas pats molekulām, kurām ir pussabrukšana periodi - viņas nav mūžīgas, zaudējot massu, rada enerģiju (fotoni, radiācija, viļņi un t.t.)

----------


## Delfins

> bet kurš teica ka tā energija ir iegūta no nekā?


 Da tavos lozungos - Energy free, no war, no fuel, no oil un t.t. 

Apmierināju ar tādu atbildi?  :: 

Un jā, konvertējot sauli kinētiskajā enerģijā mēs atvēsinam planētu  ::  [m2 pleķis nav uzsildīts tā kā tam jābūt, bet cita pasuales malā objekts X pārvietojās no punkta A uz B]

----------


## a_masiks

> tad tas nebūt nenozīmē ka šis ieguvums ir no nekā, bet pilnīgi iespējams, ka mēs *šo energijas avotu vēl neesam ieraudzījuši* .


 Nu tad paskaidro man - ja jau neesam ieraudzījuši = neko par viņa existenci nezinām -KĀPĒC KĀDS DOMĀ, KA TĀDS VISPĀR IR????

----------


## a_masiks

* Delfins*
gribēju mazliet papildināt-aizrādīt, ka visas uzskkaitītās, mums pieejamās, enerģijas formas reducējas uz vienu vienīgo - kodoltermisko. Ibo Saules enerģija nav nekas cits, kā milzīgs kodolsprādziens.... Tb -  daļa no saules masas nemitīgi tiek konvertēta enerģijā. Kuru mēs pēc tam varam lietot...
Vienīgā nekodoltermiskā enerģija būtu Zemes rotācijas inerces enerģijas izmantošana. Bet kaut ko tādu būtu pagrūti realizēt....
Ak, jā - vēl Zemes dzīļu termiskā enerģija. Bet tā ar laikam bija kodoltermiskas dabas...

----------


## jeecis

> - Kā var nofotografēt, registrēt, izprintēt cilvēka auru - cilveks var redzēt, bet mērinstrumetnu atkal nav.  
> - Tā pati medmāsa ar savu lineāli asinsspiediena mērīšanai - vai var to izskaidrot?
> 
> 
>  Pieļauju, ka
> 1) bulšits + fotošops + elektrostatika - GARS, Aura - fufels konkrēts. Relīģija vēl jo lielāka smadzeņu skalošana un apziņas lielākais murgs (lai nav garlaicīgi kā dzivniekiem, kas apēd viens otru un neko nedara veselu dienu, kā tikai ēd dirš un medī  )
> 
> 2) elektrostatika - asins "pārnes" gaisu (skābekli), kurš ir uzlādēts. Jo lielāks ātrums/biezums (spiediens), jo lielāks mērījums (tas ir tikai minējums, mans  )


 - pašas auras fotografija patiešam ir tīrās muļķības, bet šeit es runaju par to ka cilveks var tas redzēt un tas nepavisam nav bulsits, ka piemeru varu minet savu māsu, kas fotografijās saskata cilveka auru un nekļūdīgi pec auras nosaka vai cilveks ir dzīvs vai miris. Pats esmu redzejis, kopā esam experimentejusi. Citadi NEKAD nenoticētu!   :: 
- par asinsspiedienu - nu nav tas izskaidrojams pēc fizikjkas, jo ir augšējais un apakšējais spiediens. Vienīgais izskaidrojums ka cilveks to uztver un napzinati parada uz lineala.
- nu un ka tad ar tam āderēm palika? arī nav izskaidrojuma..  
nevar visu tikai pēc fizikas likumiem iztulkot. Ja tā ņem, tad teoretiski un pēc fizikas, tad kamene nespēj palidot (tas ir pieradīts ar aprēķiniem), jo viņai ir pan mazu gan jauda gan spārnu laukums, bet *viņa tomēr lido*  .

----------


## Delfins

aizrādījums nav pieņemts, jo tas bija _konkrēts_ piemērs ar saīsinātiem vārdiem/terminiem (man taču nevajadzēja izklāstīt saules kodolsintēzi un formulas?)

Ja pavisam konkrēti - elektromobīlis uz saules bat. pārvietojās pa austrālijas tuksnesi (ir tādas sacīkstes katru gadu). "Enerģija" neuzsildīja asflata, bet pārvietoja objektu X no punkta A līdz punktam B.

----------


## protu

> tad tas nebūt nenozīmē ka šis ieguvums ir no nekā, bet pilnīgi iespējams, ka mēs *šo energijas avotu vēl neesam ieraudzījuši* .
> 
> 
>  Nu tad paskaidro man - ja jau neesam ieraudzījuši = neko par viņa existenci nezinām -KĀPĒC KĀDS DOMĀ, KA TĀDS VISPĀR IR????


 Neauro. Tāpēc, ka domāt var ko grib. Un būtu interesanti, ja tāds būtu.

Kāpēc Einšteins domāja, ka kosmonauts noveco lēnāk nekā uz zemes palikušie? Viņu interesēja uztaisīt teoriju par visu, un sanāca šāda interesanta seka.

To ieraudzīja (izmērīja ar atompulksteņiem) bišku vēlāk.

----------


## Delfins

> cilveks to uztver un napzinati parada uz lineala


 gardi smejos.. nu sviests konkrēts. varbūt arī nosaka pareizu spiedienu, bet es neticu ka tieši _"uztver un neapzināti parāda"_

----------


## Helmars

> ok, piemēra pēc :
> -  kā tad mūsdienu zinatne nosaka āderes? Cilveki jūt, dzīvnieki , kukaiņi jūt, bet mērinstrumentu nav.


 Kas tad ir tās āderes? Vai tas ir ūdens, kas zem zemes plūst taisnās līnijās? Pie mums to sauc par ūdensvadu. Kurš var sajust āderes? Rīkstnieki domā, ka var sajust, bet viņi kļūdās. Pameklē "Ideomotor effect" Internetā. Tas ir psiholoģisks efekts, kas liek izdarīt neapzinātas kustības. Pareizi izplānotā eksperimentā NEKAD vēl divi rīkstnieki nav uzrādījuši vienādus rezultātus un NEKAD viens rīkstnieks nav spējis divas reizes uzrādīt vienādu rezultātu divas reizes.
Parasti saka, ka kaķi guļot uz āderēm. Man ilgu laiku bija kaķis, es varu droši apgalvot, ka tā ir taisnība. Aukstā laikā āderes ir zem segām, skapjos, veļā. Karstā laikā ārā - ārā zem vīnogu krūmiem vai papardēm. Citreiz uz CRT monitoriem, klaviatūrām. Ja kāds uz brīdi atliek malā atvērtu avīzi, ādere parādās tajā vietā. Protams, āderes ir arī atkarīgas no labām manierēm. Man mājās uz uzklāta ēdamgalda āderes nebija. Ja ēdamlietas novāc, ādere drīz atkal parādās. Citējot vienu kosmonautu, piemēru simtiem!



> - Kā var nofotografēt, registrēt, izprintēt cilvēka auru - cilveks var redzēt, bet mērinstrumetnu atkal nav.


 Cilvēki saka, ka var redzēt, daži arī pat sajūtot ar tausti. Taču tikai tad, ja ir zināms, ka aurai vidū ir cilvēks. Ja eksperimentā auras taustītājam nav iespējams noteikt cilvēka klātbūtni ar parastajiem maņu orgāniem, viņš auru noteikt nespēs.
Aizejiet uz http://randi.org, viņiem ir arī youtube kanāls. Tas ir fonds, kas ar 1 000 000 $ balvu meklē cilvēkus, kam ir spējas veikt pārdabiskas lietas. Balva ir izaugusi pakāpeniski sākot ar 100$ pirms 40 gadiem. Tā kā fonda dibinātājs ir ļoti kritiski domājošs izbijis triku meistars, viņu piemānīt vēl nevienam nav izdevies. Īsti apdāvinātie, protams, arī nav atradušies. Pieteikumi ir ļoti reti, tos pārsvarā iesniedz trakie un rīkstnieki.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es ari zinaju vienu meiteni. Vina teica, ka redz auras. Satiku velak (2vi gadi) un vina vairak neredz auras. Prasiju, kapec?!?! Vina teica - ai - vienkarsi parstaju to bs lasit (pirms tam riktigi lasija gramatas par to sviestu)...

Kas attiecas uz fotografijam un dzivs un beigts - tad es piedavaju chelenge!!! 300Ls tavai masai un tev, ja no 10 fotografijam par 8 pateiks pareizi. Ja ne, tad tu man 50Ls (par manu darbu meklejot bildites).

Vel tikai pasaki, vai tev vajag digitalas, vai parastas vai der jebkada veida bilde (piem datora).

Par aderem - man ta liekas, ka ta ari nav sanacis tas pieradit! proti - 10 dazadi aderu veci, bet katrs rada sava vieta tas aderes!

Kas attiecas par asinsspiedienu, tad nezinu, ko tava medmasa dara ar to linealu un svarstu, bet gan jau ka neko jaunu! Ja ta ir merlenta, tad to var aptit ap roku un merit tas iztiepsanos sarasaunos pie pulsa... 

Beefs

----------


## Delfins

> To ieraudzīja (izmērīja ar atompulksteņiem) bišku vēlāk.


 un kā ta izmēra "novecojumu" !?  ::

----------


## jeecis

> cilveks to uztver un napzinati parada uz lineala
> 
> 
>  gardi smejos.. nu sviests konkrēts. varbūt arī nosaka pareizu spiedienu, bet es neticu ka tieši _"uztver un neapzināti parāda"_


 nu nesmej' tik traki.. tas tikai tā kā es iedomājos, jo patiesību mēs neviens nezinam.  
Bet spiedienam radījumi precīzi - es tak teicu ka viņai beigas piešķīra sertifikātu un atļāva tā mērīt spiedienu arī slimnīcā. un ne jau ar pirkstu viņa rāda - proces notiek šādi- pie delnas locītavas viņa pieliek lineālu un ar diega iekartu svarstu ( kaut vai adatu) virza to gar linēalu sakot no nulles uz priekšu pie apaksēja spiediena svarsts sāk šūpoties ( pie, 7,5 cm nozīmēs 75  , pie 13cm nozīmēs 130 utt), tālak norimst, pec tam pie augšēja spiediena atkal iešūpojas.. Smieklīgi tas izskatās, bet darbojas  :: 
.. bet ne jau par to sis stasts  - mani vairak tie motori/ģeneratori šobrīd ..

----------


## a_masiks

_- pašas auras fotografija patiešam ir tīrās muļķības, bet šeit es runaju par to ka cilveks var tas redzēt un tas nepavisam nav bulsits, ka piemeru varu minet savu māsu, kas fotografijās saskata cilveka auru un nekļūdīgi pec auras nosaka vai cilveks ir dzīvs vai miris. Pats esmu redzejis, kopā esam experimentejusi. Citadi NEKAD nenoticētu!_

tavai māsai ir visas iespējas nopelnīt 1'000'000$. Jāsaka -  mūsdienu ekonomiskajajā situācijā diezgan forša naudiņa. Gan man ir aizdomas ka nekas nesanāks. Ibo ir tādi 'zemapziņas' procesi... kad blakus esošais novērotājs 'saka priekšā' pareizo atbildi. Ja izslēdz šādas lietas un loģisko apstākļu analīzi fotogrāfijā (fotografēts pirms 80 gadiem vai nesen) - būs skumjš apaluziens. Garantēti. Ibo ne pirmais 'auru" gadījums....


_- par asinsspiedienu - nu nav tas izskaidrojams pēc fizikjkas, jo ir augšējais un apakšējais spiediens. Vienīgais izskaidrojums ka cilveks to uztver un napzinati parada uz lineala._

bez detalizēta procesa apraksta - tukša zīlēšna. Šāvai tā uzstāju uz procesa fizikālās dabas. Ibo asins spiediens arī ir visnotaļ fizikāli nosakāms.


_- nu un ka tad ar tam āderēm palika? arī nav izskaidrojuma.._ 

Nevar izskaidrot to, kas neksistē. Tb -  āderes ir tikai ezotēriķu galvas kausos. Nekur citur dabā tādas nepastāv. 
(vēl tagad atceros ka viens 'pierādīja' latvijas ādeu tīklu, reģistrējot āderes `pasažieru lidmašīnas reisā..... ar to savu rīkstīti- tjipa -solis pa labi, pāris soļi pa kreisi, ij rekur ir!!!!... cirks!)

----------


## protu

> To ieraudzīja (izmērīja ar atompulksteņiem) bišku vēlāk.
> 
> 
>  un kā ta izmēra "novecojumu" !?


 Es pacentos tēlainā valodā pateikt, ka kosmosa kuģī laiks rit lēnāk, bet Tu tā rezultātā padomāji, ka esmu stulbs un pat neatsvaidzināji vidusskolā fizikā mācīto? Nekas.

----------


## Helmars

> nu nesmej' tik traki.. tas tikai tā kā es iedomājos, jo patiesību mēs neviens nezinam.  
> Bet spiedienam radījumi precīzi - es tak teicu ka viņai beigas piešķīra sertifikātu un atļāva tā mērīt spiedienu arī slimnīcā. un ne jau ar pirkstu viņa rāda - proces notiek šādi- pie delnas locītavas viņa pieliek lineālu un ar diega iekartu svarstu ( kaut vai adatu) virza to gar linēalu sakot no nulles uz priekšu pie apaksēja spiediena svarsts sāk šūpoties ( pie, 7,5 cm nozīmēs 75  , pie 13cm nozīmēs 130 utt), tālak norimst, pec tam pie augšēja spiediena atkal iešūpojas.. Smieklīgi tas izskatās, bet darbojas 
> .. bet ne jau par to sis stasts  - mani vairak tie motori/ģeneratori šobrīd ..


 Tātad tā pati rīkstniecība. Wikipēdijā rakstīts, ka šitā sērga sākusies 15. gadsimtā, taču daži cilvēki vēl joprojām nav palikuši gudrāki. Kā jau iepriekš minēju, rīkstniecība izceļas ar to, ka rīkstnieki paši pilnībā tic savām spējām, jo rezultāts atkarīgs no neapzinātām kustībām. Ar aizvērtām acīm droši vien tikpat labi var arī galda kājai izmērīt asins spiedienu.

----------


## Delfins

> tālak norimst, pec tam pie augšēja spiediena atkal iešūpojas.. Smieklīgi tas izskatās, bet darbojas


 nu neticu, kaut nosit... a ja lineālu novieto 1cm tālāk?? Arī šūposies pie pareizas vietas?  :: 

Tādā ziņā, tu gribi pateikt, ka svarsts šuposies mistiskā punktā X, kurā ir tieši augšējā spiediena mērījums "iezīmēts" pēc kaut kāda principa? Bullšits.

----------


## jeecis

to a_masiks: vecīt neņem ļauna, bet pec tava raxtīta spriežot tā vien liekas ka arī cilvēks ir tikai fizikalo un ķīmisko procesu veidojums ..

----------


## Delfins

jeecis, tieši tā arī ir  ::  Kīmiskie procesi tie paši vien ir - fiziskie (noteiktas molekulu mijiedarbības). Auras, gari - fufelis. Mīlestība arī ķīmisks process. Bet Es nenozliedzu to un man tas pat labi patīk kā dzert aliņu.




> Es pacentos tēlainā valodā pateikt, ka kosmosa kuģī laiks rit lēnāk, bet Tu tā rezultātā padomāji, ka esmu stulbs un pat neatsvaidzināji vidusskolā fizikā mācīto? Nekas.


 tieši šeit ir tā kļūda par lēnākas novecošanas "pierādījumu". Ir jābūt "vērotājam" no attāluma, kas pierāda to, ka "tur pat pie objekta novecošana iet tāpat kā tai jānotiek"

----------


## a_masiks

> to a_masiks: vecīt neņem ļauna, bet pec tava raxtīta spriežot tā vien liekas ka arī cilvēks ir tikai fizikalo un ķīmisko procesu veidojums ..


 nē! Ko tu! cilvēks vēl sastāv no melnās matērijas un enerģijas baltajiem caurumiem! To visu papildus porcijā var iegūt pilmēness pusnaktī izejot 5 ceļu krustojumā un 13 reizes sitot dirsu pret zemi! Reizē lasot tās dienas Neatkarīgās avīzes virsrakstus no labās uz kreiso pusi!

----------


## Steorn

.

----------


## jeecis

> tālak norimst, pec tam pie augšēja spiediena atkal iešūpojas.. Smieklīgi tas izskatās, bet darbojas 
> 
> 
>  nu neticu, kaut nosit... a ja lineālu novieto 1cm tālāk?? Arī šūposies pie pareizas vietas? 
> 
> Tādā ziņā, tu gribi pateikt, ka svarsts šuposies mistiskā punktā X, kurā ir tieši augšējā spiediena mērījums "iezīmēts" pēc kaut kāda principa? Bullšits.


 labi , nedaudz par šī stāsta vesturi - meitene stradaja par medmāsu un katru dienu bija jamēra spiediens slimnīcā guļošajiem. Saprotams ka tas aizņem daudz laika un šī dara pa savam ar lineālīti. To pamana dakteris un saceļ baigo skandālu., bet meitēns nav no muļķu mājām un uzstaj lai sasauc komisiju un nāk aiz viņas un parbauda vai rezultati ir pareizi vai nē. dakteris paspirinajies, bet kad redzējis meičuka neatlaidību (gan jau ka arī ziņkāres dzīts..), tad bijis ar mieru. Kā jau raxtīju - meičuks gāja pa priekšu mērot spiedienu, bet aiz viņas dakteri ar spiediena mērītaju. Pasakums beidzās ar šīs metodes apstiprinajuma sertifikata izsniegšanu medmāsai. 
Manas domas ir tādas, ka viņa spēj zemapziņā sajust otra cilveka asins spiedienu , bet lineālis un svarstiņs ir tikai ka rādītajs un skala, lai būtu kur nolasīt. Kā citādi izskaidrosi?
Es tak arī tam visam neticeju ( es vispār reti kam noticu pirms nevaru aptaustīt )kad man draugs stastīja un par visu varu prasījos lai aizved pie šās ciemos - aizveda arī un pats parliecinājos..
.. bet nu offtopiks ne pa jokam 
varam vairak par temu???

----------


## Steorn

> to a_masiks: vecīt neņem ļauna, bet pec tava raxtīta spriežot tā vien liekas ka arī cilvēks ir tikai fizikalo un ķīmisko procesu veidojums ..
> 
> 
>  nē! Ko tu! cilvēks vēl sastāv no melnās matērijas un enerģijas baltajiem caurumiem! To visu papildus porcijā var iegūt pilmēness pusnaktī izejot 5 ceļu krustojumā un 13 reizes sitot dirsu pret zemi! Reizē lasot tās dienas Neatkarīgās avīzes virsrakstus no labās uz kreiso pusi!


 Šite tu gan šauj pār strīpu, gribi teikt ka netici nekam pārdabiskam ? Nē nu var jau būt ka Vanga un Mesings arī ir tikai labi izplānots triks vai arī n-tie tūkstoši cilvēku ir uzpirkti tie kuri apgalvo ka piedzīvojuši kaut ko pārdabisku. Es personiski zinu ka eksistē pārdabiskas lietas jo gan pats gan radi ir ar tādām saskārušās, un cik zinu fizika to nespēj izskaidrot, vismaz pašlaik, tāpat kā daudzas citas lietas.

----------


## Helmars

> labi , nedaudz par šī stāsta vesturi - meitene stradaja par medmāsu un katru dienu bija jamēra spiediens slimnīcā guļošajiem. Saprotams ka tas aizņem daudz laika un šī dara pa savam ar lineālīti. To pamana dakteris un saceļ baigo skandālu., bet meitēns nav no muļķu mājām un uzstaj lai sasauc komisiju un nāk aiz viņas un parbauda vai rezultati ir pareizi vai nē. dakteris paspirinajies, bet kad redzējis meičuka neatlaidību (gan jau ka arī ziņkāres dzīts..), tad bijis ar mieru. Kā jau raxtīju - meičuks gāja pa priekšu mērot spiedienu, bet aiz viņas dakteri ar spiediena mērītaju. Pasakums beidzās ar šīs metodes apstiprinajuma sertifikata izsniegšanu medmāsai.


 Varbūt vari pateikt iestādes nosaukumu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Domaju, ka ar svarstu ciksa mera pulsu (svarsts tikai tapec, lai uzraditu pulsu). Tad vina konstanta atruma bida to svarstu un paraleli maigak un maigak piespiez linealu, tadejadi atbrivojot asinsvadus. Kaut ka ta... Tas aparats jau lidzigi darbojas. Vins saspiez asinsvadus. Tad laiz ara gais un  arterija atplesas. Mirkli, kad dakteris saklausa pulsu, tas ir augsejais asinspiediens (sak tecet asinis). Talak asins vads paliek arvien plataks un plataks un tad viena mikrli atkal saklausa pulsu un tas ir apaksejais (pielauju, ka tas ir moments, kad asinis sak normali iztecet pie zemaka spiediena asinis nevis joprojam tikt aizturetas).

Tatad kas mums ir vajadzigs, lai meritu asinspiedienu? Metode, lai noteiktu pulsu un metode, lai aizpiestu ar noteiktu stiprumu asinsvadu. Ja tava ciksite ir piesavusies to darit ar linealu un skaitit pie sevis - loti loti labi, bet nekas ezoterisks!  :: 

Un ka tad ar manu 300Ls piedavajumus un 8 no 10 fotografijam? Zini - diezgan lielas iespejas pat uz halavu uzminet!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> Kam jābūt gatavam ? Vienīgais ko es apgalvoju ka "nepaies ne gads un visi šeit runās savādāk", ar to es biju domājis ka tiks publiskots zinātnieku validācijas rezultāts. Gads vēl nav pagājis.


 Nu, neuztraucies ne nieka, pienaaks terminsh, atgaadinaasim. Tu tik uz to briidi nenozuudi kruumos, peleekais cilveecinj ar "iipashi" magneetisko informaaciju.

steornistu maajslapaa taa govjenjenko ar preses reliizeem peedeejaa laikaa. ;D

----------


## protu

> tieši šeit ir tā kļūda par lēnākas novecošanas "pierādījumu". Ir jābūt "vērotājam" no attāluma, kas pierāda to, ka "tur pat pie objekta novecošana iet tāpat kā tai jānotiek"


 ... Pieņemu to kā atzīšanos, ka tu neko par relativitātes teorijas apstiprināšanos (un vērā ņemšanas nepieciešamību mūsdienu inženierijas praksē) neesi dzirdējis... Tu izlasīji to saiti? Protams, ka es runāju par zinātniskiem pierādījumiem. (Un vispār šo tēmu ievilku tikai lai oponētu a_masiks viedoklim, ka nav vērts teoretizēt par to, kas nav līdz šim novērots.)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Šite tu gan šauj pār strīpu, gribi teikt ka netici nekam pārdabiskam ? Nē nu var jau būt ka Vanga un Mesings arī ir tikai labi izplānots triks vai arī n-tie tūkstoši cilvēku ir uzpirkti tie kuri apgalvo ka piedzīvojuši kaut ko pārdabisku. Es personiski zinu ka eksistē pārdabiskas lietas jo gan pats gan radi ir ar tādām saskārušās, un cik zinu fizika to nespēj izskaidrot, vismaz pašlaik, tāpat kā daudzas citas lietas.[/quote]

Tu uzskaiti tas pardabiskas lietas, ok? Un vanga ir veca mauka!  ::  Sogad bija jabut atrentatam pret 4triem pasauels lideriem un indosala vai kur tur bija jasakas karam. Skeit, ka sitie nepiepildisies!  :: 

Starpcitu, ir tada lieta pa self fullfiling prophecy. Tas ir paregojums, kurs pats sevi piepilda. Piemeram - ja sacelj breku par valutas devalvaciju, tad cilveku izraisita naudas iznmesana tiesam izraisa devalvaciju un piepilda paregojumu. Bija vel stasts par tevu, kuram paregoja, ka vina dels vinu nogalinas. Tad vins vinu atstaja tuksnesi un ar savu ricibu ari kaut ka iegrozija, ka beigas ta notika!  :: 

Beef

----------


## Steorn

> Un vanga ir veca mauka!


 Tas varētu būt gada citāts   ::  

Un vangas pareģojumus tu droši vien atradi internetā   ::   Nu nau jau tad brīnums ka nepiepidījās   ::

----------


## jeecis

> Aizejiet uz http://randi.org, viņiem ir arī youtube kanāls. Tas ir fonds, kas ar 1 000 000 $ balvu meklē .


 Paldies par linku, bet man šķiet ka auru saskatīšana netiek pieskaitīta pie kādām pardabiskam vai paranormalām paradībam, jo to var iemācīties gandrīz katrs, ja vien ir laiks un velēšanās.
...bet par cik es arī esmu skeptiķis līdz pat pēdējiem sīkumiem, tad arī *man būtu interese veikt atkartotu experimentu* kopā ar māsu un vēl 2 meitenēm, kuras citādāk sajūt bildēs dzīvos un mirušos. Jo. Kā jau te izteicās, tad ar manis rādītajām bildēm varēja experiments būt neobjektīvs dēļ tā ka pats tiešām zinaju kurs ir dzīvs un kurs miris. Ja kadam ir interese piedalīties un atsūtīt kādas bildes, kuras man būtu nepazīstamas, tad sīkak uz mailu jeecis@dot.lv  Par derībam un naudu aizmirstiet, jo tas viss tiks veikts tikai ziņkārības apmierināšanai. Ja ieinteresētība būs , tad izveidošu jaunu topiku sai temai. Ceru ka admini necels pretenzijas.

----------


## zzz

> Paldies par linku, bet man šķiet ka auru saskatīšana netiek pieskaitīta pie kādām pardabiskam vai paranormalām paradībam,


 Skjiibi tev skjiet, visas auroshanaas ir tipiskais ezoteeriskais lohotrons. Taa kaa ja nu tava "alternatiivi apdaavinaataa" radiniece speej peec fotograafijas noteikt vai fotograafijaa redzamais cilveeks ir dziivs vai beigts  tad droshi vari patiekties uz miljona premijas nopelniishanu.

>jo to var iemācīties gandrīz katrs, ja vien ir laiks un velēšanās.

Nu tur veel vajadziiga jumtinja aizbraukshana arii.  :: 

>Par derībam un naudu aizmirstiet, jo tas viss tiks veikts tikai ziņkārības apmierināšanai. 

Par bazaarinjiem atbildeet vajag. Kas, muti plashi vaavuljot atljaujies, bet naudinju gan baidies pretii nolikt?

----------


## Delfins

> Pieņemu to kā atzīšanos, ka tu neko par relativitātes teorijas apstiprināšanos (un vērā ņemšanas nepieciešamību mūsdienu inženierijas praksē) neesi dzirdējis... Tu izlasīji to saiti? Protams, ka es runāju par zinātniskiem pierādījumiem. (Un vispār šo tēmu ievilku tikai lai oponētu a_masiks viedoklim, ka nav vērts teoretizēt par to, kas nav līdz šim novērots.)


 neko daudz neatceros ne relativitātes, bet arī nesaprotu, kāpēc šeit ievilki to tematu, jo Einšteins ne tikai redzēja/novēroja, bet arī pats bija autors rel. teorijai, turpretī šeit ir tikai novērojumi un draugu stāsti, un vispār nekādu zinātnisko pierādījumu - ne viņu pašu, nekādi citu zinātnieku. Tur tā sāls, ka tavs piemērs vnk nevietā.

kaut kādu pārdabisku spēku 400% dzinēja tapšanā - gadsimta murgs... es teiktu  ::

----------


## Epis

njā par tiem 400% dzinējiem uz magnētiem ir kā ir, es tur ieņemu neitrālu pozīciju, proti ticēt ticu kau kautkas magnētos ir īpaš, bet kamēr ka'ds tur neuztaisīs strādājošu devaisu tikmēr ticēt atsakos, bet taipat laikā joprojām uzskatu ka magnēts tomēr ir ģenerātors ko jau es sen esu teicis un loģiski pamatojis, bet kā lai to enerģiju paņem velns viņ zin !! 

Viss reālākais kā dabūt nahaļavu elektrību un nepārkāpjot fiziku ir uzkonstruēt kādu haļavno Gaisa dzinēju (pēc tās manas idejas  ::  ) vai arī tādu dzinēju kas piemēram izmantotu  2 tempertūras avotus, un prasmīgāk izmantot vēju,ūdeni,sauli. 

bet tā viss tas bazars atkal aizgājis galīgajā sviestā, 
tad jau labāk vēlreiz pakašķēties par to Hadrona paātrinātāju   ::  tas vismaz bīj jautrāks temats, kur patiešām var interpretēt, pafantazēt par tiem rezultātiem uz nebēdu, jo neviens vēl tur neko nav atklājis un es saku ka tā arī neko neatklās   ::  jo nav lemts cilvēkam līst tik dziļos ātomu, kosmosu pamat elementos, un labi vien ir jo pilnīgi pietiek jau ar nanotehnoloģijām.

----------


## a_masiks

> (Un vispār šo tēmu ievilku tikai lai oponētu a_masiks viedoklim, ka nav vērts teoretizēt par to, kas nav līdz šim novērots.)


 Vispār Einšteins no sākuma izvirzīja hipotēzi un par relativitātes  un vienotas laiktelpas teoriju, kuru vēlāk pamatoja kā teoriju. Dvīņu paradox kā riez izrietēja no teorijas, nevis Einšteinam ienāca prātā vīzija par dvīņu paradoxu un tai apakšā tika patūcīta teorija, kas to apstiprina. Nejūdz ratus zirgam priekšā ij viss rullēs normāli! Steornisti GRIB lai būtu tāda haļavnā enerģija, jo apziņa ka neatjaunojamie enerģijas resursi uz Zemes izsīkst - rada ļoti lielu stresu domājošajos cilvēkos. Šāda stresa apstākļōs der jebkurš sapnītis par enerģiju "no nekā". 
Tb -  ja viņiem būtu reāli pierādāma teorija par "tumšās matērijas" enerģiju, kuru var uz halvu iegūt dajebkuros daudzumos - nu lūdzu, magnētiskais mūžīgais dzinējs vai jebkurš kvazistacionārais pipelizātors varētu būt pierādījums šai teorijai. Uvaga i pačot. A taisīt figņu, tjipa, ja mēs uztaisīsim, tad arī atradīsim piemērotu teoriju.... smilšu kaste pieaugušiem cilvēkiem... lai jau spēlējas veseli...





> Šite tu gan šauj pār strīpu, gribi teikt ka netici nekam pārdabiskam ?


 Nē! Kotu! Es TEV ticu!!! Es tak teicu - kā var palielināt enerģētiskos baltos caurumus! 
 PS - _enerģētiskie baltie caurumi ir kaut kas līdzīgs kosmosa melnajiem caurumiem, tikai ar pretēju darbību portonu viņos._(C)citāts no Homeopātu zinātniskā kongresa.

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis*
Tiešām! Te tikai trūka tava, kā paša lielākā speciālista, viedoklis!
Liels paldies, ka saliki visus i uz punktiem! Kā mēs bez tevis - ij nezinu...

----------


## Delfins

Īstenībā, ja papēta dziļāk, tad nav neatjaunojamu resursu  :: 
Kaut kā jau viņi radās. Gan nafta, gan pārējie.. Cita lieta, cik ātri tā tiek lietota attiecībā pret "atjaunošanos"




> Nafta veidojas un uzkrājas Zemes garozā. Lielākā daļa zinātnieku atzīst, ka tā radusies no augu un dzīvnieku atliekām, kas uzkrājušās jūras baseinu nogulās un pēc tam pārveidojušās litoģenēzes procesos zemes dzīlēs 1,2 — 6 km dziļumā. Par to liecina hemofosiliju atklāšana naftā, kā arī oglekļa stabilo izotopu sadalījums naftā, iežu organiskajās vielās un organismos. Tomēr eksperimentāli pierādīta arī neorganiskā naftas izcelšanās hipotēze, pēc kuras nafta rodas dažādās reakcijās Zemes mantijā

----------


## zzz

Elektrons ir tikpat neizsmeljams kaa atoms. V.I Ljenjins

"proti ticēt ticu kau kautkas magnētos ir īpaš" Epis

Jaaa-a, tie lielie domaataaji muus laiku pa laikam apveltii ar dikti veertiigaam atzinjaam.  ::

----------


## jeecis

nu ko , rezumējot šai topikā izteikto - metam plinti krūmos. Jo:
-Australiesu Lutec nav tie kas varetu ko jaunu izgudrot un investīcijas piesasista no muļķiem,
-Kanādas Energy Technology arī nav par pilnu ņemami, jo ko gan viņi var saprast no enerģētikas  un tas ka ķīnīzeri perk no viņiem līdzīgas iekartas ir blefs,
- Ungarus kā sugu atmetam,
- vēl visas parejās neuzskaitītās kompanijas un zinatniekus, kas ar to nodarbojas, ignorejam, jo tie tikai pūš miglu acīs
- paši ar neko netaisam, jo mums zinamie fizikas likumi to neļauj,
ejam varīt kafiju un dzīvojam ar domu ka esam elektronu mākoņi, kas reiz zaudēs savu energiju un izjuks...
.. ak jā, par 4-to, 5-to, 6-to utt dimensiju atsakamies domat jo nevaram apčamdīt un par membranu teoriju vispar nedomajam
dzīvojam kā redzam ar patiesu pārliecību ka īsākais ceļš starp 2 punktiem ir taisne   ::

----------


## zzz

miikstais tu, jeeci, esi galiigaakais. Un ar tikai vienu pilniigi taisnu rievu smadzenees tai skaitaa  :: 

Tev, magneet- un aurotticiigajam, tak shai pashaa diskusijaa bija koleegjis un domubiedrs, steorns vaardaa. Nu tak apvieno abi peetnieciskos puulinjus magneetiskajaa auroshanaa un nodemonstree grandiozos rezultaatus. Tukshos bazaarinjus gan labaak pietureet ciet, kameer nav uzraadaamu rezultaatu, taa buus smukaak.

----------


## Helmars

Man liekas, ka tu kādam atminēji slepeno biznesa plānu. Plānā svarīga detaļa ir fakts, ka investori nekad nesūdzas par iztērēto naudu. Viņi vai nu fanātiski tic līdz kapa malai vai arī vēlāk noklusē savu muļķību. Tomēr mani viena lieta uztrauc visā šajā diskusijā. Vai tiešām es pareizi saprotu, ka kādā slimnīcā cilvēkiem asins spiediens tiek noteikts iepriekš aprakstītajā veidā? Ja jā, manuprāt, turienes pacientiem var draudēt reālas briesmas, jo tīri ar intuīciju slimnīcā nepietiek. Rīkstnieks var būt godīgāks par pašu Jēzu (ja tāds vispār ir bijis), taču tas pats par sevi nedod rezultātu.

----------


## zzz

Nu vispaar jau jeecis staastiitais tekstinsh par meiteniiti, lineaalu, asinsspiedienu un "sertifikaatu" izklausaas peec tipiskas pasacinjas, kaadas aurotaaji ciitiigi viens otram staasta, tic un drukaa dzeltenajaas aviiziitees tjipa "zintnieks". Realitaatee taada "sertificeetaa" meiteniite visdriizaak vienkaarshi neeksistee.

----------


## a_masiks

* Helmars*
Man Tevi jāapbēdina - asins spiediena mērīšana ar rīkstnieka kārklu klūdziņu nav neko īpaši bīstami. Pavisam nesen nācās padiskutēt ar mūsu republikas ticīgo sabiedrības daļu par homeopātiju. Izrādījās, ka es aplam agrāk domāju ka tā ir fitoterapija (ārstēšana ar dabīgiem augu līdzekļiem) - tas ir unikāls svieksts, kas ir homeopātijas bāzē!!! Un šo jauko ārstniecību piekopj varenplaši pa visu pasauli. Ij cilvēki tjeļņašku plēš ij dūri sit pie krūtīm, zvērēdami par homepātijas iedarbību... a tur TĀDAS naudiņas apgrozās... ka randi.org nervozi pīpē stūrītī... tāka adatiņas virpināšana te būs tikai tāda nevainīga niekošanās...

----------


## jeecis

> miikstais tu, jeeci, esi galiigaakais. Un ar tikai vienu pilniigi taisnu rievu smadzenees tai skaitaa 
> 
> Tev, magneet- un aurotticiigajam, tak shai pashaa diskusijaa bija koleegjis un domubiedrs, steorns vaardaa. Nu tak apvieno abi peetnieciskos puulinjus magneetiskajaa auroshanaa un nodemonstree grandiozos rezultaatus. Tukshos bazaarinjus gan labaak pietureet ciet, kameer nav uzraadaamu rezultaatu, taa buus smukaak.


  tava dzīves  pieredze , ka redzu, ir ieraxtīta mana iepriekšēja postā pēdēja frāzē: - "dzīvojam kā redzam ar patiesu pārliecību ka īsākais ceļš starp 2 punktiem ir taisne "
Nemāci dzīvot, labāk palīdzi materiali   ::  
..  ka būs smukāk to nu man pašam labak redzēt

----------


## Helmars

> * Helmars*
> Man Tevi jāapbēdina - asins spiediena mērīšana ar rīkstnieka kārklu klūdziņu nav neko īpaši bīstami. Pavisam nesen nācās padiskutēt ar mūsu republikas ticīgo sabiedrības daļu par homeopātiju. Izrādījās, ka es aplam agrāk domāju ka tā ir fitoterapija (ārstēšana ar dabīgiem augu līdzekļiem) - tas ir unikāls svieksts, kas ir homeopātijas bāzē!!! Un šo jauko ārstniecību piekopj varenplaši pa visu pasauli. Ij cilvēki tjeļņašku plēš ij dūri sit pie krūtīm, zvērēdami par homepātijas iedarbību... a tur TĀDAS naudiņas apgrozās... ka randi.org nervozi pīpē stūrītī... tāka adatiņas virpināšana te būs tikai tāda nevainīga niekošanās...


 Es ceru, ka tam nav nekāda saistība ar valsts budžetu? Jebkurā gadījumā http://whatstheharm.net/ vēl nav reģistrēti ar rīkstniecību saistīti līķi, bet tas ir tikai laika jautājums. Pie homeopātijas gan bilde ir citāda, galu galā homeopātija mēģina ārstēt pilnīgi jebkuru kaiti, arī neeksistējošās.

----------


## zzz

> Nemāci dzīvot, labāk palīdzi materiali


 O neee, figushiki.  ::  Pasuutiit nafig defektiivo izgudrotaaju ir daudz izklaideejoshaak.

>..  ka būs smukāk to nu man pašam labak redzēt

Forumaa jau esoshos tev liidziigos mezha diivainiishus taapat diezvai paarspeesi. Saakums gan ir tiiri jautrs pagaidaam.

----------


## jeecis

Pastāstīšu kādu reālu gadījumu no dzīves. Man skolas laika bija aizraušanās ar matemātiku, fiziku. Trigonometrijā šo to rēķinaju nevis pēc formulam, bet pēc paša izdomatas shēmas,  kas absolūti nebija matemātiska, bet drīzāk vizuāla - skaitļus lietoju kā figūras. Rezultatu ieguvu 3x ātrak nekā pēc formulām. No malas skatoties logikas nekadas, bet man likas saprotami un rezultats arī pareizs. un ko domājat ka mani necentās visādi kauninat ka es ar muļķībam nodarbojos. Centās un vēl kā , bet kad beidzot nostajos pretī kā auns un pateicu ka rēķināšu tikai pēc savas metodes principa pēc, tad šie pateica - ok, bet tikai ja pierādīsi ka metode ir pareiza. Pierādit jau īstenība nebija ko, jo pārbaudes laikā es vienādojumiem galā uzreiz raxtīju tikai atbildes. Sakumā sie smējās, jo domaja ka esmu iekalis galva uzdevumu atbildes, bet pēc 5 minūtem smiekli beidzās, jo saprata, ka galva neko neesmu kalis un viss tiek izskaitļots.  ::  Tikai velāk uzzinaju ka pastav arī alternatīvas rēķināšanas metodes un likumsakarības, par kuram netiek mācīts.  un acīmredzot vienu no tadām nejauši biju atklājis  :: 
Morāle – reizēm vajag noticēt arī tam ko prāts tajā brīdī vēl nespēj aptvert.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau jeeci, es trigonometrija vareju pats izdomat formulu, izmantojot telpisko domasanu un sliktakaja gadijuma nemot talka robezas (lim) un reti integrali. Tas, ka tu izlaid 2vas noisinasanas - tas vel nav jaunatklajums! Ja nav noslepums, kura tad skola macijies?
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> Es ceru, ka tam nav nekāda saistība ar valsts budžetu?


 es arī tā ceru. Bet šajā gadījumā neesmu kompetents jel ko sacīt.




> Pie homeopātijas gan bilde ir citāda, galu galā homeopātija mēģina ārstēt pilnīgi jebkuru kaiti, arī neeksistējošās.


 Nja. Bet man piedūrās tieši pati metode, metodes teorētiskais pamatojums. Tas nu viereizējs. Savā ziņā izskaidro dīvainos "zinātnieku" pūliņus atrast un uzrādīt "ūdens atmiņu". Jo visa sāls homeopātijā slēpjas  tieši šai atmiņā...

----------


## jeecis

atgriežoties pie tēmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUXhJZZRUIg
te vēl kads vecs atšķirīgs piemērs , bet ar tādu pašu ideju ar visu video un strādājošu prototipu. Šajā gadījumā gan motors darbojas citadi, bet izmanto līdzīgus principus strāvas patēriņa samazināšanai.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Parasts elektromotocikls! nav nekadi brinumi. Elektromotoru lietderibas koeficients var parsniegt 97%. Sis motocikls tiek darbinats ar baterijam. Ieprieksejajos linkos tu piedavaji futuristiski utopiskus sviestus ar perpetum mobile, kur lietderibas koeficients parsniedza 1. Kada skola tu macijies? Ta ari neatbildeji.
Beefs

----------


## protu

> neko daudz neatceros ne relativitātes, bet arī nesaprotu, kāpēc šeit ievilki to tematu, jo Einšteins ne tikai redzēja/novēroja, bet arī pats bija autors rel. teorijai, turpretī šeit ir tikai novērojumi un draugu stāsti, un vispār nekādu zinātnisko pierādījumu - ne viņu pašu, nekādi citu zinātnieku. Tur tā sāls, ka tavs piemērs vnk nevietā.
> kaut kādu pārdabisku spēku 400% dzinēja tapšanā - gadsimta murgs... es teiktu


 Einšteins tad vēl neredzēja un nenovēroja! Mans uzsvars bija uz to, ka novēroja tos efektus krietni pēc teorijas rašanās. Gadsimta sākumā tie šķita pārdabiski. Dzīvotu Tu 1905. gadā un sauktu par gadsimta murgiem Einšteina X% palēninātos pulksteņus. Un aplauztos  ::  Ar ko arī gribēju apsveikt.

Tāpēc vienkārši ierosinu - nekult tukšus salmus, apspriežot, cik tev neticami liekas tas un tas! Ja cilvēks idejai pievērsies, tātad viņš nav tāds kā Tu un viņam liekas ticami! Un viņš ir izlēmis savu laiku*naudu ieguldīt. Ne jau tavējo. Apspriedīsim eksperimentu rezultātus. Tur tev Steorns nestrīdēsies un neteiks, ka bija melns, kad patiesībā balts.



> Dvīņu paradox kā riez izrietēja no teorijas, nevis Einšteinam ienāca prātā vīzija par dvīņu paradoxu un tai apakšā tika patūcīta teorija, kas to apstiprina.


 Tas ir tieši tas, ko es saku. Kāpēc mēs nesaprotamies?  ::  Dvīņu paradoksu neviens nebija redzējis, un Einšteins uzdrošinājās bīdīt relativitātes teoriju, kas cita starpā tādu paredz. Bet Tu izteici domu:


> Nu tad paskaidro man - ja jau neesam ieraudzījuši = neko par viņa existenci nezinām -KĀPĒC KĀDS DOMĀ, KA TĀDS VISPĀR IR????


 Tātad tavuprāt vispirms jāierauga, un tad drīkst domāt, ka tāds ir. Vai arī es nepareizi lasu tavus lielos burtus?  ::  Tas ir tas, par ko es gribēju ierēkt.


> Steornisti GRIB lai būtu tāda haļavnā enerģija, jo apziņa ka neatjaunojamie enerģijas resursi uz Zemes izsīkst - rada ļoti lielu stresu domājošajos cilvēkos. Šāda stresa apstākļōs der jebkurš sapnītis par enerģiju "no nekā".


 Einšteins arī GRIBĒJA, lai būtu tāds dvīņu paradokss un citi "pārdabiskie" efekti tiktu novēroti, jo citādi viņa relativitātes teorija būtu apgāzta. Gribēt ir slikti?  :: 


> Tb -  ja viņiem būtu reāli pierādāma teorija par "tumšās matērijas" enerģiju, kuru var uz halvu iegūt dajebkuros daudzumos - nu lūdzu, magnētiskais mūžīgais dzinējs vai jebkurš kvazistacionārais pipelizātors varētu būt pierādījums šai teorijai. Uvaga i pačot.


 Nu tieši tā! Es vnk brīnos, kāpēc tu divkosīgi brīžiem norej ideju, brīžiem uzsver, lai cenšas pierādīt. Saproti domu? Tu dzisini muti, apņirdz steornistus, it kā viņi kaut ko ļaunu darītu. Bet ko viņi tev nepieņemamu dara? Teorija ir: ka viņu tehnoloģija darbojas. Viņi mēģina reāli pierādīt, praksē, ka teorija ir pareiza, ka darbojas. (Tas, ka teorija nav uzrakstāma elegantā 5 simbolu vienādojumā, automātiski nenozīmē, ka tai nav izredžu tikt pierādītai! Brāļi Raiti, piemēram, būvēja lidmašīnu - teorija bija, ka ar šādi konstruētu lidaparātu tomēr var lidot! Ne jau kkāds vienādojums vai kā tu iztēlojies "reāli pierādāmu teoriju". Zināmais lords Kelvins un citi vēl dažus gadus pirms tam bija postulējuši, ka par gaisu smagāki lidaparāti nav iespējami.)

Kad zināsim rezultātus, tad arī ņirgsim. Bet vienmēr šī diskusija, kur bars cenšas iestāstīt kādam, ka fizikas likumos tā un šitā konstatēt izņēmumus nevar, jo nevar. :/ Es gribētu, forums būtu lietderīgāks, ja cilvēki nepiespamotu to ar strīdiem par to, ko viņi vienkārši nezina! To, ka tu netici, pietiek pateikt vienā teikumā un pamatot ar vienu atsauci uz zināmajām fizikas likumsakarībām. Bet cilvēciskā likumsakarība: mēs jau gribam to bonusu - ja būsim pierakstījuši 7 lapas ar komentāriem, kāds Steorns muļķis, tad tad, kad viņam izrādīsies netaisnība, būsim tik ļoti gudrāki!...

----------


## jeecis

> Parasts elektromotocikls! nav nekadi brinumi. Elektromotoru lietderibas koeficients var parsniegt 97%. Sis motocikls tiek darbinats ar baterijam. Ieprieksejajos linkos tu piedavaji futuristiski utopiskus sviestus ar perpetum mobile, kur lietderibas koeficients parsniedza 1. Kada skola tu macijies? Ta ari neatbildeji.
> Beefs


 nu kātad ka pavisam ikdienišķs braucamais - mana kaimiņu pensionare ar tadu uz pastu braukā - 180km bez lādēšanas, līdz 150 km stunda.. pie kam magnetiskie hibrīdmotori ir katram otrajam dampim uz ielas  :: 
macījos Franču licejā, bet visi gan nebija tik dulli kā es  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> a_masiks wrote:
> Nu tad paskaidro man - ja jau neesam ieraudzījuši = neko par viņa existenci nezinām -KĀPĒC KĀDS DOMĀ, KA TĀDS VISPĀR IR????Tātad tavuprāt vispirms jāierauga, un tad drīkst domāt, ka tāds ir. Vai arī es nepareizi lasu tavus lielos burtus?  Tas ir tas, par ko es gribēju ierēkt.


 izjūti starpību - izbīdīt pierādāmu teoriju, ar secinājumiem par kādu, līdz šim nenovērotu fenomenu un vienkāršu zajavu : "man šķiet, ka ir rekāds, neviena neredzēts  fenomens...". Filozofiskas kategorijas - pierādījumu/novērojumu neesamība nenozīmē fenomena neesamību.... tikai viens BET. Tikai ne šajā - enerģijas nezūdamības gadījumā. Jo priekšā kā klints stāv pierādīts (!!!!) nevis kāda patvaļīgi uzlikts (!!)  vielas/enerģijas nezūdamības likums. Pie kam likums balstās elementārajā esības loģikā. Pirms laist bajānu par mūžīgo dzinēju - būtu jāfalsificē, jāapgāž tas maita likums. Ar loģiku. Pretējā gadījumā jebkuras zajavas ir tukši vārdi, beznekāda seguma. Vari apgalvot cik gribi, ka pastāv Kondrālie Nāpšļi vai neredzamie rozā unikorni. Var būt arī pastāv. Bet uz mūsu realitāti nekādu iespaidu neatstāj = pilnīgi droši varam pieņemt,  ka tādu nav.




> Nu tieši tā! Es vnk brīnos, kāpēc tu divkosīgi brīžiem norej ideju, brīžiem uzsver, lai cenšas pierādīt. Saproti domu? Tu dzisini muti, apņirdz steornistus, it kā viņi kaut ko ļaunu darītu. Bet ko viņi tev nepieņemamu dara? Teorija ir: ka viņu tehnoloģija darbojas. Viņi mēģina reāli pierādīt, praksē, ka teorija ir pareiza, ka darbojas. (


 1)man nekad nav patikušas blēžu rosīšanās. Un steornisti ir blēži. 
2) man neko ļaunu viņi pagaidām nedara, bet viņu paņēmieni balstās psiholoģijā un ir universāli, ij nav nekādu garantiju, ka rīt neklauvēs pie manām durvīm.
3) Izjūti starpību "teorija ir par XXX fenomenu" vai "teorija ir par to, ka tehnoloģija darbojas". Resp - pašas teorētiskās teorijas viņiem nav. Neviens no viņiem nevar paskaidrot - KĀ tiks apieti vai pārkāpti termodinamikas likumi. Kāpēc tev liekas, ka ja cilvēks nezin - kā viņš iegūs enerģiju, tas viņam nekādi netraucēs izveidot tehnoloģisko iekārtu, kas šo enerģiju iegūst? Tas tjipa - mēs būvēsim subgaismas kosmiskos kuģus celojumam uz tālām planētām, vilksim traektorijas, gādāsim aprīkojumu... bet uz jautājumu "kā taisies nogādāt to milzonīgo kuģi kosmosā" - "Nezinu, no sākuma aizlidosim,  un pēc tam arī risināsim šo problēmu..."
4) šādi mēģinājumi reāli, praksē pierādīt mūžīgā dzinēja darboties spēju, velkas teju vai 1000 gadus. Ir izmēģinātas pulka atjautīgākas ierīces par steornu. Dažas gandrīz varētu strādāt, citām skaidri redzams autora infantīlisms. Tieši burtiski infantīlisms - bērnišķīgā domāšana. Nu, tur, piemēram tuvināt magnētu metālam ar priekšu vai ar muguru. Redz, ja ar muguru, tad magnēts metālu pamanīs krietni vēlāk.... Steornistu princips - lēnām iebāzt, ātri izvilkt. atliek tikai nedaudz sapisties fizikas jēdzienos un aprēķinos - ij mūžīgais dzinējs gatavs.
5) kas man nepatīk - aizdomas par naudas krāpšanu. Es nelienu viņu mājas lapā ar kritiku, taču ja kāds iznirs man ceļā - acpārdīšu ka nemetās. 
Par to, ka vajadzētu lakoniski ar atsuci uz zināmajām fizikas likumsakarībām.... palasi sākumu.  Šiem jefiņiem zināmie fizikas likumi NAV rakstīti. Ij ko tagad? Noburkšķēsi, "ka var jau būt tā visa zināmā fizika jānolaiž podā, jo izskatās, ka nekas neatbilst realitātei"? vai arī kā? Vai arī ko?
tb -  cik tālu TU PATS ļausies piekrist atkāpties no zināmajiem fizikas likumiem? Mūsu ģēnijs Epis veselu epopeju par Karno likumiem iesāka. Atsauces un linki -  pilna pakaļa. Bet epi tas nerausta. Karno viņam nav noteicējs. Viņš nepareizi rēķināja jo Karno nelietoja FPGAs un krutos mūsdienu SuperDatorus. Tavuprāt vajadzēja piekrist - Karno = losis, Epis= SuperFiziķis, ij dzēst ārā linkus ar Karno formulām? Tad KĀ tavuprāt vajadzēja? Koa?

----------


## Epis

> tb -  cik tālu TU PATS ļausies piekrist atkāpties no zināmajiem fizikas likumiem? Mūsu ģēnijs Epis veselu epopeju par Karno likumiem iesāka. Atsauces un linki -  pilna pakaļa. Bet epi tas nerausta. Karno viņam nav noteicējs. Viņš nepareizi rēķināja jo Karno nelietoja FPGAs un krutos mūsdienu SuperDatorus. Tavuprāt vajadzēja piekrist - Karno = losis, Epis= SuperFiziķis, ij dzēst ārā linkus ar Karno formulām? Tad KĀ tavuprāt vajadzēja? Koa?


 Epopeja par karno bīj tādēļ ka tās formulas bīj uzrakstītas pārāk sarežgītā formātā, un teorētiski jau sākotnējā doma ka tai efektivitātei karno ciklā var būt 100% bīj pareiza vienīgi tas ir Valīdi tikai kosmosā pie absolūtās 0 tad enerģija ko pievada = enerģija ko iegūst (pēc pašu nezūdamības likuma) un kamēr sapratu ka formulas nav domātas Zemes mirstīgajiem kuri rēķina tempertūru Celsija skalā un vēl tur nerēķina visādas molmasas tikmēr bīj tā grūti saprast. 

Bet pat ar visu karno Cikla zemo efektivitāti ir iespējams uztaisīt to Haļavno gaisa dzinēju, vienīg jāpagaida kad parādīsies kādi jaunāki matreāli kuriem būtu augsta termo noturība, nodilum izturība un super zema berze, tad tādu dzinēju varētu būvēt, ja kas es te nesen lasīju ka ir kautkāds jauns metālu pārklājuma matreāls atklāts (pēc cietības skalas 2 vietā pēc dimanta pārklajuma,  kas ir jau sakarīgā cenā un varētu paaugstināt efektivitāti tādām lietām kā ūdens punpjiem, un arī metālu apstrādes instrumentiem tākā ganjau kautkad šādus brīnumus varēs veiks jau ar kautcik normālu efektivitāti  ::  ! 

un kad būs vairāk naudas, tehnoloģiskās iespējas (moš arī beidzot pašam sava strādājoša iekārta) tad varēstu eksperimentēt, jo paši saprotat lai eksperimentētu vaig vainu savas iekārtas, un maz naudas, vai daudz naudas lai citi taisītu protatipus ! pagaidām man nav ne viens ne otrs  ::  
  bez tā visa var tikai sapņot un kautko paprogrammēt, palodēt (tas ir lēti) un hoby līmenī padarboites.

----------


## jeecis

> izjūti starpību - izbīdīt pierādāmu teoriju, ar secinājumiem par kādu, līdz šim nenovērotu fenomenu un vienkāršu zajavu : "man šķiet, ka ir rekāds, neviena neredzēts  fenomens...". Filozofiskas kategorijas - pierādījumu/novērojumu neesamība nenozīmē fenomena neesamību.... tikai viens BET. Tikai ne šajā - enerģijas nezūdamības gadījumā. Jo priekšā kā klints stāv pierādīts (!!!!) nevis kāda patvaļīgi uzlikts (!!)  vielas/enerģijas nezūdamības likums. Pie kam likums balstās elementārajā esības loģikā. Pirms laist bajānu par mūžīgo dzinēju - būtu jāfalsificē, jāapgāž tas maita likums. Ar loģiku. Pretējā gadījumā jebkuras zajavas ir tukši vārdi, beznekāda seguma. Vari apgalvot cik gribi, ka pastāv Kondrālie Nāpšļi vai neredzamie rozā unikorni. Var būt arī pastāv. Bet uz mūsu realitāti nekādu iespaidu neatstāj = pilnīgi droši varam pieņemt,  ka tādu nav.
> ?


 atlausos iejaukties... 
.... kapēc tā jabļaustās par energijas nezūdamības likumu un tā apgāšanu? es vispār skatos pāri šādam lietam - un man ir pieņemami abi varianti. Ja tas likums darbojas, tad lai darbojas - jūra tāpat nebeigs viļnoties kamēr mēs dzīvosim, bet kad nedzīvosim, tad jau tikpat būs vienalga. Ideja ta kāda - neviens neliek iegūt enerģiju no nekā, tas ir tikai jūsu galvas, bet gan to iegūt izmantojot līdz šim nepielietotas/neizmantotas/neatklatas metodes no esošajiem "spēku laukiem". Tak atveriet acis un neiedomājaties ka viss jau sen atklāts. Paskatieties atpakaļ cik miljoni gadi bija vajadzīgi lai iemācītoes ieslēgt lampiņu. Elementāras lietas - bateriju tak kaut no kartupeļa var uztaisīt. Tai pat laikā mēs nesaprotam elementaras lietas kuras ir zinājuši un sapratuši cilvēki kas dzīvojusi senāk - tas saistīts ar astronomiju (piem. augsta precizitate ar primitīviem līdzekļiem), būvniecību (piem. materiālu apstrādes precizitate, kas līdzinās optisko iekartu mūsdienu apstrādes iespējām) utt. tie ir tikai nedaudzi piemēri, bet tādu ir simtiem. Mūsdienu zinatnei nav viennnozīmīga izskaidrojuma ka tas ticis panākts.

----------


## Steorn

jeeci, vari necensties izmanīt dažu labu foruma biedru uzskatus par pasaules uzbūvi, viņi man atgādina komunistus kuri ticēja sociālismam un Ļeņinam kamēr sabruka PSRS  ::  respektīvi viņi būs pēdējie kas izmainīs savus uzskatus. Tad kad zinātne būs pārskatījusi savus novecojušos likumus un skatīsies savādāk uz pasaules uzbūvi tad arī viņiem nekas cits neatliks kā "apgriezt kažoku uz otru pusi"   ::

----------


## protu

> Filozofiskas kategorijas - pierādījumu/novērojumu neesamība nenozīmē fenomena neesamību.... tikai viens BET. Tikai ne šajā - enerģijas nezūdamības gadījumā. Jo priekšā kā klints stāv pierādīts (!!!!) nevis kāda patvaļīgi uzlikts (!!)  vielas/enerģijas nezūdamības likums. Pie kam likums balstās elementārajā esības loģikā. Pirms laist bajānu par mūžīgo dzinēju - būtu jāfalsificē, jāapgāž tas maita likums. Ar loģiku. Pretējā gadījumā jebkuras zajavas ir tukši vārdi, beznekāda seguma.


 Redzu jau, redzu - Tev vēl neviens nav normāli atbildējis arī viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2672&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15 - "Enerģijas nezūdamības likumam apakšā stāv formula un teorija." Kas tad, Dievs tev pateica, ka viņš uz šīs formulas ir programmējis?  ::  Ō nē - fizikā jebkurš likums (arī en. nez., bez kādiem "bet"), jebkura dabas darbošanās pēc formulas ir tikai novērojums, kas ar pārliecinošu varbūtību izrādījies patiess! Zinātnieks ierauga, ka pastāv skaista matemātiska sakarība, un publicē savā vārdā. Pēc tam mēs, cilvēki, paļaujamies uz tiem, mūsu konstrukcijas balstās uz formulām, ne jau parādība balstās!

Fizikā pierādījumu tavā (stingrajā, loģikas) izpratnē nav kā tādu! Ir tikai sakarību apstiprināšanās eksperimentāli! Lasi šeit kaut vai. Gadsimtiem konstruējot ierīces, kurās enerģija pārveidojas no viena veida citā, ļauži secināja, ka nevienam vēl nav sanācis radīt no nekā - un šo neveiksmju kopumu nosauca par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu! Interesanti, kā tu domāji?  ::  Vienīgais pierādījums ir novērojums, ka līdz šim nevienam nav citādi sanācis!



> 1)man nekad nav patikušas blēžu rosīšanās. Un steornisti ir blēži.
> 2) man neko ļaunu viņi pagaidām nedara, bet viņu paņēmieni balstās psiholoģijā un ir universāli, ij nav nekādu garantiju, ka rīt neklauvēs pie manām durvīm.
> 5) kas man nepatīk - aizdomas par naudas krāpšanu. Es nelienu viņu mājas lapā ar kritiku, taču ja kāds iznirs man ceļā - acpārdīšu ka nemetās.


 Ok, man arī blēži nepatīk. Bet ja viņi traucē tavām durvīm un nedāvina darbojošos ģeneratoru, tu vari mierīgi izsaukt policiju  ::  Es arī viņiem nekādu atbalstu netaisos sniegt. (Un arī šis penteris nav ar domu atbalstīt blēžus, bet gan veicināt loģisko domāšanu un mieru.)


> 3) Izjūti starpību "teorija ir par XXX fenomenu" vai "teorija ir par to, ka tehnoloģija darbojas". Resp - pašas teorētiskās teorijas viņiem nav. Neviens no viņiem nevar paskaidrot - KĀ tiks apieti vai pārkāpti termodinamikas likumi. Kāpēc tev liekas, ka ja cilvēks nezin - kā viņš iegūs enerģiju, tas viņam nekādi netraucēs izveidot tehnoloģisko iekārtu, kas šo enerģiju iegūst? Tas tjipa - mēs būvēsim subgaismas kosmiskos kuģus celojumam uz tālām planētām, vilksim traektorijas, gādāsim aprīkojumu... bet uz jautājumu "kā taisies nogādāt to milzonīgo kuģi kosmosā" - "Nezinu, no sākuma aizlidosim,  un pēc tam arī risināsim šo problēmu..."


 "teorētiskās teorijas" - tu saproti, ka tu šajā brīdī lieto ezotērisku vārdu savienojumu?  ::  Izlasīji par Raitiem? Tieši tas pats. Viņi nezināja, vai iegūs pietiekamu celtspēju. No sākuma aizlidoja, un pēc tam risināja... ups, ko tad risināja?  ::  Tu problēmas saskati, kur tādu nav. Teorija bija konstrukcija pati. Tas nav nekas absurds vai pats par sevi nezinātnisks! Zinātniskums slēpsies tajā, ka eksperiments vai nu būs atkārtojams ("pierādāms") praksē, vai nebūs.



> 4) šādi mēģinājumi reāli, praksē pierādīt mūžīgā dzinēja darboties spēju, velkas teju vai 1000 gadus. Ir izmēģinātas pulka atjautīgākas ierīces par steornu. Dažas gandrīz varētu strādāt, citām skaidri redzams autora infantīlisms. Tieši burtiski infantīlisms - bērnišķīgā domāšana. Nu, tur, piemēram tuvināt magnētu metālam ar priekšu vai ar muguru. Redz, ja ar muguru, tad magnēts metālu pamanīs krietni vēlāk.... Steornistu princips - lēnām iebāzt, ātri izvilkt. atliek tikai nedaudz sapisties fizikas jēdzienos un aprēķinos - ij mūžīgais dzinējs gatavs.


 To mēs puslīdz visi zinām. Nu un tad? Tāpēc jāzaudē nervi? Es to uztveru kā jautrības ģeneratoru.


> Par to, ka vajadzētu lakoniski ar atsuci uz zināmajām fizikas likumsakarībām.... palasi sākumu.  Šiem jefiņiem zināmie fizikas likumi NAV rakstīti. Ij ko tagad? Noburkšķēsi, "ka var jau būt tā visa zināmā fizika jānolaiž podā, jo izskatās, ka nekas neatbilst realitātei"? vai arī kā? Vai arī ko?
> tb -  cik tālu TU PATS ļausies piekrist atkāpties no zināmajiem fizikas likumiem? Mūsu ģēnijs Epis veselu epopeju par Karno likumiem iesāka. Atsauces un linki -  pilna pakaļa. Bet epi tas nerausta. Karno viņam nav noteicējs. Viņš nepareizi rēķināja jo Karno nelietoja FPGAs un krutos mūsdienu SuperDatorus. Tavuprāt vajadzēja piekrist - Karno = losis, Epis= SuperFiziķis, ij dzēst ārā linkus ar Karno formulām? Tad KĀ tavuprāt vajadzēja? Koa?


 Es tev augšā izlaboju bagu par "rakstītajiem likumiem"  ::  Vēlreiz jāpiesauc Einšteins (vai Lorencs precīzāk, nezinu) - ātrumu saskaitīšanas likums pirms viņiem bija tikpat "rakstīts" kā visas nezūdamības! Bet izrādījās, ka pietiekami lielos ātrumos ir novērojams kas cits! Kāds sakars ar "ļausies piekrist atkāpties" filosofiju? Dabas likumi darbojas paši, neprasa, cik tālu es piekrītu atkāpties no Ņūtona likumiem!

Ja tu Epi kā tomēr mūsu pašu bāleliņu gribi atrunāt no šīs spēlītes, tad lūdzu, palīdzi viņam aptvert, kur tieši viņš kļūdās fizikas likumu interpretācijā! Piemēram, ka datorsimulācijās skaitļiem ir ierobežota precizitāte, tāpēc uz tām nav jāpaļaujas.

----------


## jeecis

> jeeci, vari necensties izmanīt dažu labu foruma biedru uzskatus par pasaules uzbūvi, viņi man atgādina komunistus kuri ticēja sociālismam un Ļeņinam kamēr sabruka PSRS  respektīvi viņi būs pēdējie kas izmainīs savus uzskatus. Tad kad zinātne būs pārskatījusi savus novecojušos likumus un skatīsies savādāk uz pasaules uzbūvi tad arī viņiem nekas cits neatliks kā "apgriezt kažoku uz otru pusi"


 nu nav jau tik traki, tāda ir cilvēku daba, bet par cik cilvēki ir dažādi, tad dzīvot interesanti. Tas ka lielakā daļa cilveku dzīvo stereotipos, tas ir normali un par to nebrīnos. Es kadreiz aizravos ar iluzionismu, tad lūk tur arī daudz kas ir balstīts uz cilvēku stereotipisko domāšanu ( ne tikai) un jautri pavērot cilvēku sejas  - it sevišķi ja ko rādi ļoti elementaru un lēnu , turpat deguna priekšā   ::  
Man mērķis NAV izmanīt citu cilvēku uzskatus, bet gan parrunāt interesējošas tēmas un varbūt arī izlobīt sev ko noderīgu   ::

----------


## Delfins

Un kas tieši šeit ir noderīgs? Atkārtojam en. nez. likumu?
Pat ja tu saki, ka veidos dzinējo no vēl "neizpētītiem laukuem", tas nozīmē, ka otrā pusē daļa no tā lauka vnk pazudīs. Pat ja pieļauj, ka ir gari, dievi, auras un t.t., tad sanāk iztērējot viņu enerģiju, tie pazūd, .. ak vai... uzbūvējot tādu dzinēju izpumpēs arī visu garīgo, ne tikai izrakteņus..  :: 

Nu smieklīgi taču. Lai vai kā ir jāsaprot viens - viss kas kustās, ciss kas ir jāuzsilda - patērē zināmu enerģiju. No tā neizbēgt. Un nav tik svarīgi, ko patērē - auras, naftu vai dieva spēku. Sāls ir citā - tā ir bezjēdzīga enerģijas patērēšana pēc būtības (lielākoties auto)

----------


## Raimonds1

Jautājums jeecim, steorn un protu:
Pierādāms un vispārzināms ir fakts, ka koģeneracijas elektroenerģijas procenti no degvielas potenciālās enerģijas ir ap 35%.
Tikpat vispārzināms un tehniski atzīts ir fakts, ka siltumsūknis var no vienas kilovatstundas dabūt četras kilovatsundas ekvivalentu siltuma daudzumu, atņemot enerģiju zemei, gaisam vai ūdenim.

Jautājums: vai ir iespējams , izmantojot koģeneracijas un siltumsūkņa sistēmas kopā, iegūt ap 200% no siltuma enerģijas, ko iegūtu, degvielu vienkārši sadedzinot?

----------


## Velko

To Steorna brīnumu varētu pietiekoši labi notestēt, pie tam paturot slepenībā iekārtas uzbūvi.

Teiksim - izgatavojam to ģeneratoru un ievietojam kastē. No kastes nāk ārā 2 vadi, pie kuriem pieslēdzam patērētāju (lampas vai ko tādu). 

Noliekam to visu kādā neatkarīgā laboratorijā un pieliekam klāt apsardzi (lai novērstu Steornistu mēģinājumus papildināt enerģijas krājumus, kā arī kāda vēlmi to kasti izjaukt un izpētīt). Iedarbinām un gaidām. Iekārtas parametri - masa, izmēri, atdotais enerģijas daudzums, darbības laiks tiek logoti un ir pieejami katram interesentam.

Pienāk brīdis, kad atdotais enerģijas daudzums ir lielāks par attiecīga izmēra/masas litija bateriju - jau labi.
Pienāk brīdis, kad atdotais enerģijas daudzums ir lielāks par, piem., benzīna (pēc masas vai tilpuma) enerģijas ietilpību - vēl labāk.
Pienāk brīdis, kad atdotais enerģijas daudzums ir lielāks par attiecīgas masas kodoldegvielas enerģijas ietilpību - super. Tādā gadījumā kļūst gluži vienalga, vai tas ir mūžīgais dzinējs vai nav - tāpat ir izgudrota ierīce, kura pārspēj kodolreaktoru.
Visbeidzot - ja atdotais enerģijas daudzums jau sāk iet pāri E=mc^2 - tas tiešām ir mūžīgais dzinējs.

Ja kādā brīdī "izbeidzas" - sorry veči...

Vienkāršs un visiem saprotams pierādījums. Un nav vajadzīgas nekādas slepenas validācijas un citas scamiem raksturīgas ņemšanās.

----------


## Steorn

> ja atdotais enerģijas daudzums jau sāk iet pāri E=mc^2 - tas tiešām ir mūžīgais dzinējs.


 Vari intereses pēc parēķināt cik miljonu gadu būs jāgaida, domāju ka saule izdzisīs pirmā   ::  




> Ja kādā brīdī "izbeidzas" - sorry veči...


  Jebkura iekārta var salūzt, ja mašīnai salūzt motors bet degviela vēl nav beigusies, tu tak nesāksi apgalvot ka iekšdedzes dzinēji nav iespējami ?




> Vienkāršs un visiem saprotams pierādījums. Un nav vajadzīgas nekādas slepenas validācijas un citas scamiem raksturīgas ņemšanās.


 Es gan tā neteiktu ka Steorn izturas kā scameri, nezinu nevienu citu free energy kompāniju kas mēģinātu validēt savu tehnoloģiju izmantojot vairākus zinātniekus kas atlasīti no 500 pretendentiem, un starp citu šī validācija nebija plānota bet gan atbildes solis pēc tam kad universitāte atteicās publiskot savus testa rezultātus (kas ir pozitīvs kā ikviens veiktais neatkarīgais tests). Steorn ir savs plāns kā bīdīt lietas un daudz maz pieturās pie tā, lielākā aplaušanās protams bija demo kas izgāzās, tur nu neko nevar darīt, no kļūdām jāmācās   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Noliekam to visu kādā neatkarīgā laboratorijā un pieliekam klāt apsardzi (lai novērstu Steornistu mēģinājumus papildināt enerģijas krājumus, kā arī kāda vēlmi to kasti izjaukt un izpētīt). Iedarbinām un gaidām. Iekārtas parametri - masa, izmēri, atdotais enerģijas daudzums, darbības laiks tiek logoti un ir pieejami katram interesentam.


 piemirsi skābekļa patēriņu un to, ka kasti var uzlikt uz svariem.

----------


## karloslv

Šis ir dienas arguments:




> izmantojot vairākus zinātniekus kas atlasīti no 500 pretendentiem


  ::

----------


## Velko

> Vari intereses pēc parēķināt cik miljonu gadu būs jāgaida, domāju ka saule izdzisīs pirmā


 Patiesībā tas vairs nav būtiski. Tiklīdz iekārta pārsniedz jebkādos ķīmiskos procesos iegūstamo enerģijas daudzumu - kļūst skaidrs, ka to ir vērts ražot un lietot. Nav pat jāpārsit kodolenerģijas ietilpība - visticamāk, ka tādu ierīci izgatavot ir daudz lētāk kā kodolreaktoru.




> Jebkura iekārta var salūzt, ja mašīnai salūzt motors bet degviela vēl nav beigusies, tu tak nesāksi apgalvot ka iekšdedzes dzinēji nav iespējami ?


 Ok, saremontējiet, ielieciet izturīgākas detaļas utml. Un sākam eksperimentu atkal no sākuma.




> Es gan tā neteiktu ka Steorn izturas kā scameri, nezinu nevienu citu free energy kompāniju kas mēģinātu validēt savu tehnoloģiju izmantojot vairākus zinātniekus kas atlasīti no 500 pretendentiem


 Arī es varu pateikt, ka tieši šobrīd manis izstrādātu tehnoloģiju validē vesels bars ar zinātniekiem, kurus es pirms tam rūpīgi atlasīju. Validācija tiks pabeigta "kautkāda gada" beigās. 

Vai tas, ka tika šī atlase tika izsludināta ar lielu blīkšķi padara Steorn apgalvojumus ticamākus par manējiem?

Ok, es pieļauju niecīgu iespēju, ka reiz tiks publiskoti validācijas rezultāti un zinātnieku saraksts, bet kamēr tas nav noticis - tam ir vienāds svars ar manu apgalvojumu.




> lielākā aplaušanās protams bija demo kas izgāzās, tur nu neko nevar darīt, no kļūdām jāmācās


 Un kāpēc demo netiek atkārtots? Ja reiz atrada kas par vainu, tad tak nākošreiz varētu neizgāzties.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bija vel kaut kada reakcija, kas razoja normalu energiju, bet degviela bija loti darga. Skiet, ka kiniesi bija izgudrojusi masinu, ko darbina ar udeni, tikai aizmirsa piebilst, ka ieksa ir katalizators, kurs maksa labu labo piki. Tikai neatceros, kas tiesi tas bija... :/

Beefs

----------


## protu

> Jautājums jeecim, steorn un protu:
> Pierādāms un vispārzināms ir fakts, ka koģeneracijas elektroenerģijas procenti no degvielas potenciālās enerģijas ir ap 35%.
> Tikpat vispārzināms un tehniski atzīts ir fakts, ka siltumsūknis var no vienas kilovatstundas dabūt četras kilovatsundas ekvivalentu siltuma daudzumu, atņemot enerģiju zemei, gaisam vai ūdenim.
> 
> Jautājums: vai ir iespējams , izmantojot koģeneracijas un siltumsūkņa sistēmas kopā, iegūt ap 200% no siltuma enerģijas, ko iegūtu, degvielu vienkārši sadedzinot?


 Ja pa tiešo var iegūt siltuma daudzumu X, tad koģenerācijā 65% X pa tiešo siltumā un 35% X elektroenerģijā. Elektroenerģiju bāžot siltumsūknī, dabūjam 4 * 35% = 140% X. 65% + 140% = 205% X - tātad var. X ir iegūts no degvielas, 1,05 X atņemts apkārtnei.

Vai var, izmantojot ūdens krišanas enerģiju no augstuma H, iegūt ūdens padevi augstāk par H?  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Par udens krisanu - ja var! Udens kritot darbina turbinu, kura kaca mazaku daudzumu atpakal augsa, bet jau augstak. No formulas E = mgh neizbegt, bet var spekulet ar m. Piemeram 10l udens * g * 1 metrs = 5l udens * g * 2 metri ...  :: 
Beefs

----------


## protu

> Par udens krisanu - ja var!


 Uzreiz viss triks jāatklāj  ::  Pajautāju tāpēc, lai konstatētu arī, vai atbildētāji būs dzirdējuši, cik izplatīta un vienkārša tā lieta, kurai pat ir latvisks vārds - triecis.

----------


## Raimonds1

bija dzirdēts
protams, mazāku ūdens daudzumu, nekā caurtece

----------


## Raimonds1

> Jautājums jeecim, steorn un protu:
> Tikpat vispārzināms un tehniski atzīts ir fakts, ka siltumsūknis var no vienas kilovatstundas dabūt četras kilovatsundas ekvivalentu siltuma daudzumu, atņemot enerģiju zemei, gaisam vai ūdenim.
> Jautājums: vai ir iespējams , izmantojot koģeneracijas un siltumsūkņa sistēmas kopā, iegūt ap 200% no siltuma enerģijas, ko iegūtu, degvielu vienkārši sadedzinot?
> 
> 
>  Ja pa tiešo var iegūt siltuma daudzumu X, tad koģenerācijā 65% X pa tiešo siltumā un 35% X elektroenerģijā. Elektroenerģiju bāžot siltumsūknī, dabūjam 4 * 35% = 140% X. 65% + 140% = 205% X - tātad var. X ir iegūts no degvielas, 1,05 X atņemts apkārtnei.


 piemirsi zudumus 10 -15%.

Bet tagad Steornam 

kur ir āķis, kāpec 200, termodinamika taču neļauj.

----------


## Steorn

> Vai tas, ka tika šī atlase tika izsludināta ar lielu blīkšķi padara Steorn apgalvojumus ticamākus par manējiem?
> 
> Ok, es pieļauju niecīgu iespēju, ka reiz tiks publiskoti validācijas rezultāti un zinātnieku saraksts, bet kamēr tas nav noticis - tam ir vienāds svars ar manu apgalvojumu.


 Pagaidām kamēr Steorn nepublisko validācijas rezultātus, vari pat nedomāt ka tāds Steorn eksistē, viņi jau tev neuzbāžās, es jau tikai te sacēlu traci  šajā formuā  ::  dažreiz pat liekas ka labāk būtu klusējis.




> Un kāpēc demo netiek atkārtots? Ja reiz atrada kas par vainu, tad tak nākošreiz varētu neizgāzties.


 Kā jau teicu ka viņiem ir savs plāns, tad kad viņi būs gatavi un būs pienācis īstais brīdis tad arī notiks demo.

----------


## Steorn

> Bet tagad Steornam  kur ir āķis, kāpec 200, termodinamika taču neļauj.


 Nu tik daudz jau es saprotu no termodinamikas   ::  , pēc pašreizējiem termodinamikas likumiem slēgtā sistēmā enerģijas daudzums paliek konstatns, siltumsūkņa gadījumā enerģija tiek ņemta no apkārtējās vides.

----------


## Raimonds1

OK tagad salīdzinām šī projekta validāciju ar tavējo?

----------


## a_masiks

> pēc pašreizējiem termodinamikas likumiem slēgtā sistēmā enerģijas daudzums paliek konstatns,


 un tagad loģikas jautājums:
1) no kurienes tiks ņemta enerģija steorna dzinējam, ja enerģijas daudzums ir konstants?
2) kur paliks šī jauniegūtā enerģija? Teorētiski slēgtajai sistēmai ir jāuzsprāgst vai termiski jākolapsē.
ja mums būs ārējs enerģijas avots un enerģija pēc tam noplūdīs ārpusē - mums nav vairs slēgta sistēma. Un tādā gadījumā kā "mūžīgais dzinējs" kavlificēsies jebkurš benzīna vai tvaika motors.

----------


## Steorn

> OK tagad salīdzinām šī projekta validāciju ar tavējo?


 Par tavu validāciju es neko nezinu, un par Steorn validāciju zinu tik pat cik tu, tāpēc tev pašam sanāks labāk salīdzināt   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja. Redz tam siltumsūknim ar koģenerāciju reāla telpā var pieslegt termometru, skaititāju, degvielas tilpuma mērītāju   ::   un visādas citādas IKDIENIŠĶAS  iekārtas. bet tas STEORN balstas uz kaut ko citu - uz ticību.

----------


## Steorn

> pēc pašreizējiem termodinamikas likumiem slēgtā sistēmā enerģijas daudzums paliek konstatns,
> 			
> 		
> 
>  un tagad loģikas jautājums:
> 1) no kurienes tiks ņemta enerģija steorna dzinējam, ja enerģijas daudzums ir konstants?
> 2) kur paliks šī jauniegūtā enerģija? Teorētiski slēgtajai sistēmai ir jāuzsprāgst vai termiski jākolapsē.
> ja mums būs ārējs enerģijas avots un enerģija pēc tam noplūdīs ārpusē - mums nav vairs slēgta sistēma. Un tādā gadījumā kā "mūžīgais dzinējs" kavlificēsies jebkurš benzīna vai tvaika motors.


 1) es speciāli rakstīju "pēc pašreizējiem likumiem", ja zinātnieki izdomās jaunu likumu ar izņēmumu magnētisko mijiedarbību gadījumā tad termodinamikas likums skanēs savādāk.
2) ja sistēma būs noslēgta un tajā darbosies magnētiskais dzinējs tad sistēmas temperatūra kāps līdz kirī punktam, tad magnēti zaudēs savu magnētismu un ar to viss arī beigsies.
Var jau gadīdies ka zinātnieki tomēr atrod kādu līdz šim nezināmu enerģijas avotu kurš tad ir tas "vainīgas" kāpēc magnēti spēj "itkā radīt enerģiju", tādā gadījumā nekādi termodinamikas likumi nav jāgroza, vienkārši tiks atklāts jauns enerģijas veids.

----------


## Steorn

> Nu ja. Redz tam siltumsūknim ar koģenerāciju reāla telpā var pieslegt termometru, skaititāju, degvielas tilpuma mērītāju    un visādas citādas IKDIENIŠĶAS  iekārtas. bet tas STEORN balstas uz kaut ko citu - uz ticību.


 Tam kas notiek iekš Steorn maz sakara ar ticību, viss balstās uz mērījumiem, tikai mērinstrumenti gan nav pārāk ikdienišķi un maksā ne mazu summu   ::  Pie tam paralēli visas konfigurācijas tik simulētas ar programmatūras palīdzību, kas tikai apstiprina reālos mērījumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

magnēts, kas atgūst uz zaudē magnētismu, ir JĀSILDA.
Tātad, jāiegulda enerģija.
Pārējie arguementi ir ja...tad...būs....pašreizējie likumi neder....

Savukārt 2 enerģijas avotu koģeneracijas- siltumsūkņa projektam vispirms jau ir atzīti 3 pamatpostulāti - enerģiju sadalījums koģenerācijai, reāls COP koeficients un 2 avotu koncepcija, ka arī visi patēriņi ir mērāmi, atkārtojami un pārbaudāmi.  Tas, kamā nevar iebraukt 99.99% ir 2 enerģijas avotu koncepcija, jo tie 200% aizver širmi. Nu nevar būt virs simts un punkts, kaut vai ar zirgu karstu lavu no vulkāna ūdens sildīšanai vestu, nevar.

----------


## Delfins

> Tam kas notiek iekš Steorn maz sakara ar ticību, viss balstās uz mērījumiem, tikai mērinstrumenti gan nav pārāk ikdienišķi un maksā ne mazu summu   Pie tam paralēli visas konfigurācijas tik simulētas ar programmatūras palīdzību, kas tikai apstiprina reālos mērījumus.


 Atradu vienu labu komentu  :: 



> It's my fith law of thermodynamics (5LTD); consisting of two inequations:
> W out + W belief > W in (eq. 1)
> W in >= W out (eq. 2)

----------


## Steorn

> magnēts, kas atgūst uz zaudē magnētismu, ir JĀSILDA.
> Tātad, jāiegulda enerģija.


 Nav nekas speciāli jāsilda, bet ja gadījumā magnētiskais motors pārkarsīs, tad tam ir beigas (kā jebkuram motoram kuram ir patstāvīgie magnēti). 



> Pārējie arguementi ir ja...tad...būs....pašreizējie likumi neder....


 Te es nesapratu ko tu gribi man pateikt   ::  




> Savukārt 2 enerģijas avotu koģeneracijas- siltumsūkņa projektam vispirms jau ir atzīti 3 pamatpostulāti - enerģiju sadalījums koģenerācijai, reāls COP koeficients un 2 avotu koncepcija, ka arī visi patēriņi ir mērāmi, atkārtojami un pārbaudāmi.  Tas, kamā nevar iebraukt 99.99% ir 2 enerģijas avotu koncepcija, jo tie 200% aizver širmi. Nu nevar būt virs simts un punkts, kaut vai ar zirgu karstu lavu no vulkāna ūdens sildīšanai vestu, nevar.


 Tas ir kāds tavs projetks ? Nu tas ir tikai apsveicami ka Latvijā kāds kaut ko reāli dara nevis tikai sēž forumos   ::

----------


## jeecis

veči/puikas/onkuļi !!!  *MĒS NETAISAM MŪŽĪGO DZINĒJU!!!*
*N E T A I S A M !*
te jau viss ar kaajam gaisaa sagriezts  ::   runa patiesība iet ne par globālam tēmām un pasaules radīšanu, ko te sākuši risinat, bet gan par pieticīgu mazu motoriņu, kurs darbina  mašīnīti vai silda maju. Un man vienalga no kurienes viņš paņem tās iztrūkstošās procentu daļas, da kaut vai no jūsu tantes Amerika  vai kaimiņu Koļas kanžas aparāta . Un nav svarīgi vai viņš darbosies 100 gadus vai 20 gadus un vēl mazāk es uztraucos par to ka no viņa darbības kāda attāla zvaigzne izdegs par sekumdi atrāk vai komēta aizlidos pa citu trajektoriju. MOSTATIES un NOKĀPJAT UZ ZEMES. Lai ar pasaules radīšanu nodarbojas tas kas to jau dara...

----------


## Delfins

> veči/puikas/onkuļi !!!  *MĒS NETAISAM MŪŽĪGO DZINĒJU!!!*
> *N E T A I S A M !*Lai ar pasaules radīšanu nodarbojas tas kas to jau dara...


 Pasaule pati sevi rada, pilnveido, izmaina un iznīcina. Cilvēks var tikai to pāatrināt.

----------


## a_masiks

> es speciāli rakstīju "pēc pašreizējiem likumiem", ja zinātnieki izdomās jaunu likumu ar izņēmumu magnētisko mijiedarbību gadījumā tad termodinamikas likums skanēs savādāk.


 kāpēc gan magnētisko mijiedarbību gadījumu iāuzskata par izņēmumu? ElektroMAGNĒTSIKO starojumu - Saules gaismu mēs varam neņemt vērā slēgtas sistēmas gadījumā? Vsje vokrug v govņe po gorlo, ja odin vesj belyj? Tā kaut kā?

Redzi - tie nav īsti fizikas, bet gan loģikas likumi. Ja vēlies tos mainīt - jāmaina loģika. A loģikas likumi attaino cēloņseku sakarības. Takā nāksies ķerties tev klāt pie citas esības būvēšanas, lai varētu realizēt mūžīgo dzinēju. Ja neeesi kavlificēts strādāt par Dievu - tev nekas no tā nesanāks.





> ja sistēma būs noslēgta un tajā darbosies magnētiskais dzinējs tad sistēmas temperatūra kāps līdz kirī punktam, tad magnēti zaudēs savu magnētismu un ar to viss arī beigsies.


 kāda starpība - beigsies vai nebeigsies? tas ir arguments no sērijas - mūžigie dzinēji nepastāv, jo nav mūžīgo gultņu. Tev skaidro, ka nenokurienes radusies enerģija vairs nekur nepazūd un sāk pārkarsēt slēgto sistēmu. Nav starpības līdz cik grādiem. Matemātiski -  līdz bezgalībai. Tb -  bezgalīgi ilgi strādājošs mūžīģais dzinējs uzkarsēs Visumu līdz bezgalīgi lielai T. No šāda viedokļa raugoties steorns nodarbojas ar pašnāvību visuma mērogā. 

Savukārt, ja atrodam ka enerģija uzrodas, izdara lietderīgo darbu un kā maurs - var iet prom - pazūd, tad mums ir :
1) jānovēro kā viena enerģijas forma pārvēršas citā un atpakaļ. 
2) šī sistēma atkal pieprasa lai būtu "nezināmā enerģija" ar augstu potenciālu un "nezināmā enerģija"  ar zemu potenciālu, lai attiecīgi no augstā potenciāla pārvēršoties "mūsu " enerģijā un atpakaļ, veicot lietderīgo darbu  plūstu uz zemo potenciālu, līdzsvarojot sistēmu. lai 'uzčārdžotu' atkal augsto līmeni - vajag enerģiju. No kurienes to ņemt, ja sistēma noslēgta?

----------


## jeecis

> Pasaule pati sevi rada, pilnveido, izmaina un iznīcina. Cilvēks var tikai to pāatrināt.


 IMHO Pasaule sevi nerada!  ::  sorry 
OK. Viss kārtībā , lai tā būtu, bet tici ka tu pieliekot savu pirkstu paātrināšanā to ietekmēsi mazāk kā okeānā iekritusi asara. Mēs domajam un cenšamies realizēt ikdienišķas lietas mūsu dzīves laika vajadzībam,  nevis kaļam plānus projektam uz miljardiem gadu. 
Liekas ka tomēr kāds arī šeit to dara ......    ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Redz, es ar to savu projektu uzplijos tāpēc, lai redzētu, ko Jūs darāt ar teorijām, faktiem un zināšanām. Ar koģenerācijas procentiem Jūs izdarījat to, ko jau varēja paredzēt - aizmirsāt par zudumiem. Tāpēc, kad kaut ko lasiet par siltumu, elektrību, kustību, berzi, pievērsiet īpašu uzmanibu tam, kur rodas un ka tiek mazināti ZUDUMI, JO TAS IR JŪSU TEORIJU VĀJAIS PUNKTS. Un proti, ja runa ir par siltumu - ko nozīmē siltuma pārvades veidi, siltumizolācija un temperatūru starpība. Ja par siltuma mašīnām, ko nozīme reāls virzulis un cilindrs reālā telpā ar pietiekamu masu un stiprību ( un, ak vai, siltumietilpību) lai varētu utilizēt degvielas enerģiju kustībā. Utt utjpr.

----------


## Steorn

> Tev skaidro, ka nenokurienes radusies enerģija vairs nekur nepazūd un sāk pārkarsēt slēgto sistēmu. Nav starpības līdz cik grādiem. Matemātiski -  līdz bezgalībai. Tb -  bezgalīgi ilgi strādājošs mūžīģais dzinējs uzkarsēs Visumu līdz bezgalīgi lielai T. No šāda viedokļa raugoties steorns nodarbojas ar pašnāvību visuma mērogā.


 Savā mērā tā ir pašnāvība, pilnīgi piekrītu   ::   Bet ja enerģijas nezūdamības likums nedarbojas vienā punktā visumā, tad tas nozīmē ka tas nedarbojas arī daudz kur citur, un caurmērā visumā saglabājas balanss, domāju ka labāk tomēr karsēt zemi ar magnētiskajiem dzinējiem nekā pumpēt laukā naftu dedzināt to un turklāt arī piesārņot apkārtējo vidi.
Ā un vēl starpt citu tas neliedz veidot apgrieztās sistēmas - liekās enerģijas likvidēšanai, piemēram piejūdz magnētisko enerģijas likvidatoru (skan gandrīz kā pipelizators  ::  ) vēja ģeneratora vietā un tādā veidā var kontrolēt globālo zemeslodes temperatūru. Pluss no visa šitā sanāk tāds ka mobilās iekārtas (telefoni, mašīnas, kuģi, lidmašīnas utt) nav jāpapildina ar enerģijas krājumiem un tai pat laikā ekvivalentu enerģijas daudzumu likvidēt (saules/vēja enerģiju)

----------


## Velko

> veči/puikas/onkuļi !!!  *MĒS NETAISAM MŪŽĪGO DZINĒJU!!!*
> ...bet gan par pieticīgu mazu motoriņu, kurs darbina  mašīnīti vai silda maju. Un man vienalga no kurienes viņš paņem tās iztrūkstošās procentu daļas, da kaut vai no jūsu tantes Amerika  vai kaimiņu Koļas kanžas aparāta . Un nav svarīgi vai viņš darbosies 100 gadus vai 20 gadus un vēl mazāk


 To vai tas ir mūžīgais dzinējs nenosaka tas, cik ilgi tas bez apstājas darbojas. Tas var izdilt un sabojāties. Tāpat, kā jebkurš dzinējs var tikt apstādināts remontam/apkopei/utml. 

Mūžīgais dzinējs ir tāds, kurš var *TEORĒTISKI* darboties bezgala ilgi, radot enerģiju no nekā. Un pēc šīs definīcijas tas tavs "mazais pieticīgais motoriņš" kā reiz iekrīt šajā kategorijā.

Un kāds sakars te ar pasaules radīšanu?

----------


## a_masiks

> Bet ja enerģijas nezūdamības likums nedarbojas vienā punktā visumā, tad tas nozīmē ka tas nedabojas arī daudz kur citur, un caurmērā visumā saglabājas balanss, domāju ka labāk tomēr karsēt zemi ar magnētiskajiem dzinējiem nekā pumpēt laukā naftu dedzināt to un turklāt arī piesārņot apkārtējo vidi


 Eh.... nu tev taču saka - nevis kaut kādu fizikas likumu dēļ nevar izgatavot strādājošu mūžīgo dzinēju, bet gan loģisku esības likumsakarību dēļ.
Priekš mūžīgā dzinēja būtu pietiekami, ja izgudotu iekārtu, kas uz brīdi lokālā vietā izslēdz gravitāciju. Vuaļā - ar vienu pirxtu paceļam 10t smagu ūdens rezervuāru 10m augstumā, ieslēdzam palielinātu gravitāciju, iegūstam enerģiju turbīnā, un atkal paceļam bezgravitācijas apstākļos izejas unktā. elementāri, droši, ekoloģiski un realizējams automātiskā režīmā  katrā mājsaimniecībā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai aizvāktu siltumu no sistēmas ir pavisam vienkārši veidi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_tower

nekadu magnētu, daļa Saules enerģijass tiek pārvērsta tvaikā

----------


## a_masiks

> Un kāds sakars te ar pasaules radīšanu?


 Ticība. Abi varianti trāpa ticībā. Humanitārās audzināšanas domāšana... ka visu uz pasaules uzmeikojis gudrais fāters, a tev atliek būt par direktoru-vadītāju...

----------


## a_masiks

> Lai aizvāktu siltumu no sistēmas ir pavisam vienkārši veidi
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_tower
> 
> nekadu magnētu, daļa Saules enerģijass tiek pārvērsta tvaikā


 vai Raimonds zin, ko nozīmē "slēgta sistēma"?

----------


## Raimonds1

[quote="a_masiks.. ja izgudotu iekārtu, kas uz brīdi lokālā vietā izslēdz gravitāciju. Vuaļā - ar vienu pirxtu paceļam 10t smagu ūdens rezervuāru 10m augstumā, ieslēdzam palielinātu gravitāciju, iegūstam enerģiju turbīnā, un atkal paceļam bezgravitācijas apstākļos izejas unktā. elementāri, droši, ekoloģiski un realizējams automātiskā režīmā  katrā mājsaimniecībā.[/quote]

nu Mēness paisuma un bēguma laikā jau veic līdzīgu funkciju un atplūdu ģeneratori ir.

...kurai nenotiek enerģijas apmaiņa ar vidi
[url="http://www.karsava1vsk.lv/Fizika/content/chapter3/section/paragraph12/theory.html"]http://www.karsava1vsk.lv/Fizika/conten ... heory.html[/url]

----------


## Steorn

> Eh.... nu tev taču saka - nevis kaut kādu fizikas likumu dēļ nevar izgatavot strādājošu mūžīgo dzinēju, bet gan loģisku esības likumsakarību dēļ.


  Un kas tad ir tā esības likumsakarība ja ne tas pats enerģijas un masas nezūdamības likums ?   ::  



> Priekš mūžīgā dzinēja būtu pietiekami, ja izgudotu iekārtu, kas uz brīdi lokālā vietā izslēdz gravitāciju. Vuaļā - ar vienu pirxtu paceļam 10t smagu ūdens rezervuāru 10m augstumā, ieslēdzam palielinātu gravitāciju, iegūstam enerģiju turbīnā, un atkal paceļam bezgravitācijas apstākļos izejas unktā. elementāri, droši, ekoloģiski un realizējams automātiskā režīmā  katrā mājsaimniecībā.


  Ja gravitāciju varētu tik viegli izslēgt tad tu varētu pieteikt patentu   ::  Tur jau tā lielākā atšķirība no magnētiem ka gravitācija ir konstanta (tieši proporcionāla massai)

----------


## a_masiks

> nu Mēness paisuma un bēguma laikā jau veic līdzīgu funkciju un atplūdu ģeneratori ir.
> 
> ...kurai nenotiek enerģijas apmaiņa ar vidi


 Sēdies, divi.
Mēnes ietekmē zeme lēnām bremzējas savā rotācijā. Tb - ar paisumu un bēgumu mēs zemes rotācijas kinētisko enerģiju pārvēršam citā enerģijas veidā.
Tas pats notiek zemes magnētiskajā laukā. Tāpēc rotācijas ass sakrīt ar magnētisko asi, nevis atrodas šķērsām.

----------


## jeecis

> Un pēc šīs definīcijas tas tavs "mazais pieticīgais motoriņš" kā reiz iekrīt šajā kategorijā.


 NĒĒĒ! Mes netaisam energiju no "*nekā*". Un kas tad ir šis "nekas" - *vai maz uz zemes vai tuveja kosmosā ir kāda vieta kut ir šis "nekas" ?*  NAV!  Tapec var aizmirst par energiju no "nekā",  jo tuvumā pat nav tādas vietas kur to mašīnu nolikt  :: 
Mans mazais pieticīgais motoriņš apstajas līdzko kaimiņu Koļa izslēdz savu kaņdžas aparatu ( ta nemēdz notikt ! ) vai līdzko Kārļa Amerikas tante sāk pieceļ pēcpusi no mīksta auto krēsla un ar kajam iet uz tuvejo bodi ( tas arī līdz sim nav noverots) tā ka ar mūzīgo dzineju te nav nekāda sakara.

----------


## a_masiks

> Un kas tad ir tā esības likumsakarība ja ne tas pats enerģijas un masas nezūdamības likums ?


 tāpēc tev saka - gribi mūžīgo dzinēju - taisi jaunu realitāti = jaunu Visumu. Ja esi Dievs, protams. Ja nē - sūkā īkšķi.




> Ja gravitāciju varētu tik viegli izslēgt tad tu varētu pieteikt patentu  Tur jau tā lielākā atšķirība no magnētiem ka gravitācija ir konstanta (tieši proporcionāla massai)


 ????? magnētiem ar massu nav nekāda sakara?

----------


## Raimonds1

Praktiski Mēness pievelk ūdens masu, tātad samazina tās svaru.

Masa ir vielas daudzuma mērs - tas ir, cik elektornu, protonu, neitronu tajā masas gabalā ir.

 savukārt svars atkarigs no tā, kāds ir tas pievilkšanas spēks dažādās vietās uz Zemes, Mēness utt.

Masa ir tāda lieta, kurai piemit inerce. No svara var kosmosā tikt vaļā, bet no masas nē.

----------


## Steorn

> gribi mūžīgo dzinēju - taisi jaunu realitāti = jaunu Visumu. Ja esi Dievs, protams. Ja nē - sūkā īkšķi.


  Realitāte ir tāda kāda tā ir, problēma tā ka cilvēks to nespēj aptvert (cilvēks nevar zināt to ko viņš vēl nezin  ::  )



> ????? magnētiem ar massu nav nekāda sakara?


  Ja tu taisies kādam iesviest ar magnētu tad magnēta massai ir ļoti svarīga nozīme   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> NĒĒĒ! Mes netaisam energiju no "nekā". Un kas tad ir šis "nekas" - vai maz uz zemes vai tuveja kosmosā ir kāda vieta kut ir šis "nekas" ? NAV! Tapec var aizmirst par energiju no "nekā", jo tuvumā pat nav tādas vietas kur to mašīnu nolikt 
> Mans mazais pieticīgais motoriņš apstajas līdzko kaimiņu Koļa izslēdz savu kaņdžas aparatu ( ta nemēdz notikt ! ) vai līdzko Kārļa Amerikas tante sāk pieceļ pēcpusi no mīksta auto krēsla un ar kajam iet uz tuvejo bodi ( tas arī līdz sim nav noverots) tā ka ar mūzīgo dzineju te nav nekāda sakara


 manuprāt tu te vairs nefilmē par ko iet runa...
no "nekā" - tas ir nevis no tādas vietas, bet tas ir taut vai tev uz datorgalda - stāv kastīte, kurā nekā nav, bet var nemitīgi ņemt ārā bulciņas. kopējā apjomā - bezgalīgi daudz. Ij pabarot ar tām visu Latviju. katru dienu.
ja tu domā bulciņas nočiept no kaimiņiem - tad tas ir parasts fenderis, ij gaidi kad nāks likumsargi tevi sodīt par taviem "izgudrojumiem."

----------


## a_masiks

> Realitāte ir tāda kāda tā ir, problēma tā ka cilvēks to nespēj aptvert (*cilvēks nevar zināt to ko viņš vēl nezin * )


 tātd vēlies realitātē ietūcīt likumsakarību, kas runā pretī realitātei bet paslaucīt to zem "_problēma tā ka cilvēks to nespēj aptvert_ "?  Kāpēc nespēj? Spēj. Tak skaidrāk par skaidru. Muhļīšanās ar elektroskaitītāju vai ar realitātes likumsakarībām pie mūžīgā dzinēja nenoved.




> Ja tu taisies kādam iesviest ar magnētu tad magnēta massai ir ļoti svarīga nozīme


 aptrūkās argumentu? nekas, gadās.

----------


## jeecis

> [
> manuprāt tu te vairs nefilmē par ko iet runa...
> no "nekā" - tas ir nevis no tādas vietas, bet tas ir taut vai tev uz datorgalda - stāv kastīte, kurā nekā nav, bet var nemitīgi ņemt ārā bulciņas. kopējā apjomā - bezgalīgi daudz. Ij pabarot ar tām visu Latviju. katru dienu.
> ja tu domā bulciņas nočiept no kaimiņiem - tad tas ir parasts fenderis, ij gaidi kad nāks likumsargi tevi sodīt par taviem "izgudrojumiem."


 pag, pag - tu pats sobrīd nefilmē...
ja tev ta kastīte izskatas tukša, tas nenozīmē ka tur nekā nav - vienkarsi tu nespej saredzēt un sataustīt to , kas tur atrodas. Cilvekam maņas ir tik cik ir un tapēc lielakais vairums ja neredz, tad uzskata ka tur neka nav. Mums zinamaja visuma NAV tadas vietas, kur nebūtu nekā. pat ja tur nebūs ne atomu ne molekulu, tur būs n-tie starojumi un visi citi sīkie "knišļi" - simtiem enrgijas avotu, kurus vienkārsi neredzam.
..un ja es viņas  arī fendereju no kaimiņiem, tad vajag mācet fenderēt, tad tas ir tikai normali. Visi mēs fenderējam (elpojam) un slepkavojam (ēdam) katru dienu, nu un ko tagad? 
P.S. ..Kaimini man var būt arī skudras vai zirnekļi bēniņos   ::

----------


## Steorn

> realitātē ietūcīt likumsakarību, kas runā pretī realitātei


 Tu neesi dievs, tāpēc nezini kāda ir tā realitāte, tāpēc labāk nerunā par to, vienīgais ko dievs ir atļāvis darīt civlēkam - veikt eksperimentus un izvirzīt hipoetēzes un pieņēmumus ka visums varētu būt tāds vai šitāds, ja kāds eksperiments neabilst vecajiem pieņēmumiem tad jāmaina šie pieņēmumi, realitāte neķļūs tāda kā mēs to vēlamies.



> Ja tu taisies kādam iesviest ar magnētu tad magnēta massai ir ļoti svarīga nozīme
> 
> 
>  aptrūkās argumentu? nekas, gadās.


 Nu tad kāds sakars magnētam un tavam gravitācijas dzinējam ? Var jau protams magnētus cilāt uz augšu uz leju. Es salīdzināju tieši gravitācijas spēku ar magnētu pievilkšanās/atgrūšanās spēku.

PS. dievam es neticu tāpēc rakstu to ar mazo burtu   ::

----------


## Velko

> ja tev ta kastīte izskatas tukša, tas nenozīmē ka tur nekā nav - vienkarsi tu nespej saredzēt un sataustīt to , kas tur atrodas. Cilvekam maņas ir tik cik ir un tapēc lielakais vairums ja neredz, tad uzskata ka tur neka nav. Mums zinamaja visuma NAV tadas vietas, kur nebūtu nekā. pat ja tur nebūs ne atomu ne molekulu, tur būs n-tie starojumi un visi citi sīkie "knišļi" - simtiem enrgijas avotu, kurus vienkārsi neredzam.


 Nuja. Mūsdienās jau _Perpetuum mobile_ vairs neskan kā vajadzētu. Tāpēc ieviests jauns buzzwords: _Zero-point energy_.

Tikai lūk - termodinamika, maita tāda, prasa, ka lai varētu šo "sīko knišļu" enerģiju izmantot daļu no tās nepieciešams nogrūst uz vēl kādu zemāku enerģijas līmeni. Bet tikko pats rakstīji, ka nav tādas vietas, kur galīgi nekā nav.




> Nu tad kāds sakars magnētam un tavam gravitācijas dzinējam ? Var jau protams magnētus cilāt uz augšu uz leju. Es salīdzināju tieši gravitācijas spēku ar magnētu pievilkšanās/atgrūšanās spēku.


 Un tu gribi teikt, ka magnētus ir iespējams izslēgt un ieslēgt, nepatērējot enerģiju? Vai patērējot mazāk, kā var iegūt šiem magnētiem savstarpēji mijiedarbojoties?

----------


## Steorn

> Un tu gribi teikt, ka magnētus ir iespējams izslēgt un ieslēgt, nepatērējot enerģiju? Vai patērējot mazāk, kā var iegūt šiem magnētiem savstarpēji mijiedarbojoties?


  Nu ne gluži ieslēgt un izslēgt, paņem palasi fizikas grāmatu, īpaši nodaļu par histerēzes funkciju, sapratīsi ka magnēta magnētiskais lauks nav gluži konstats.

----------


## Delfins

> īpaši nodaļu par histerēzes funkciju, sapratīsi ka magnēta magnētiskais lauks nav gluži konstats.


 tas neko nepierāda. Lai noņemtu gravitāciju/mag. lauku, tev vajadzēs tik pat daudz enerģijas/darba, lai tur būtu 0. labuma no tā nekāda nav.

----------


## Raimonds1

Reālas vielas, enerģijas zudumi un nepierādāmība ir šo teroiju vājās vietas.

Tā vietā varētu aprēķināt vismaz aptuveni apjaušamas lietas - kas sanāk, ja Saule uzsilda tuksnesa pleķi vai fotosintēzes veida iekopta augsnē izaudzē tur biodegvielu vai ar Saules baterijām vai koncentrācijas - tvaika iekārtu daļu starojuma pārvērš citā enerģijā.

----------


## Epis

> Jautājums: vai ir iespējams , izmantojot koģeneracijas un siltumsūkņa sistēmas kopā, iegūt ap 200% no siltuma enerģijas, ko iegūtu, degvielu vienkārši sadedzinot?


 Es saku ka ir  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es arī.. tas bija domāts magnētistiem pārbaudei, ko viņi izdarīs ar faktiem un skaitļiem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Principa visa fizika, ar kuru mes sodien darbojamies, ir noverojama daba. Nezinami energijas avoti NAV noveroti, tadelj ir loti maz ticams, ka tadi pastav, jo, ja pastavetu, tad to vajadzetu varet noverot daba. Protams, dzeki runa par melno materiju, antivielu un melno energiju, bet to nevajag jaukt ieksa, jo dotaja situacija sitas lietinas ir tikai mainiegie vienadojumos. Nu... antivielu laikam ir izdevies iegut, bet ta momenta noardas saskarsme ar parasto vielu. Tapat nevajag ceret, ka ar rotejosiem magnetiem ir iespejams apcamdit "citu dimensiju vai neredzamo energiju". Magnetiskie lauki ikdiena paradas viss dazadakajos veidos un izpausmes, intensitates un seciba. Jasaka gan, nekas pardabisks (lasi - pret fiziku) nav noverots.
Beef

----------


## Steorn

> Magnetiskie lauki ikdiena paradas viss dazadakajos veidos un izpausmes, intensitates un seciba. Jasaka gan, nekas pardabisks (lasi - pret fiziku) nav noverots.


  Nav novērots tāpēc ka visi domā "ko tur daudz vērot - nekas pārdabisks tur tāpat nenotiek", lai kaut ko pārdabisku ieraudzītu pietiek ar ļoti precīziem mērinstrumentiem nomērīt ienākošo un izejošo enerģiju gandrīz jebkurā iekārtā kur figurē magnētiskie(elektromagnētiskie) lauki, protams jāmāk arī ļoti precīzi nomērīt zudumus, jo parasti zudumi aizsedz to niecīgo neizskaidrojamo enerģijas pieaugumu/pazušanu un tāpēc līdz šim tikai dažiem ir izdevies piefiksēt šādas anomālijas. Lai šo anomāliju varētu pielietot praktiski ir jātiek skaidrībā kas tur īsti notiek un kā šo efektu optimizēt, tas jau ir nākamais solis, ja piemēram paņemam parasto transformatoru tā uzbūve atbilst tādai lai tur gadrīz nemaz neparādītos nekādas anomālijas, viss ir ideāli simetrisks un paredzēts sinusveidīgiem spriegumiem, tur principā neko dīvainu nevar novērot   ::

----------


## mpc

Pirmkārt čalīt tu sapinies savos izteikumos - jo minēji, ka tiek veikti eksperimenti un datormodelēšana un ka starp abiem ir lieliska saskaņa. Tas nozīmē tikai to, ka teorētiskais modelis ir izstrādāts līdz galam - tobiš savādāk nevar uzprogrammēt datormodeli (jo ja datormodelī nebūtu ņemta vērā kāda "neredzamā mistiskā" komponente, kas sastopama dabā, tad nebūtu saskaņas starp eksperimentu un datorsimulāciju) - tātad, kur ir publikācijas, kur ir gatavie produkti? Es vikipēdijā palasijos, kas tas steorn tāds vispār ir - nu labi wiki nav tas labākais avots, bet man ar tur atrodamo informāciju tomēr pietika... Man vienkārši šķiet, ka tu te dzen tukšu bazaru bazarēšanas pēc. Būs būs - nu tik būs, bet kā nav tā nav un arī nebūs...

Nu ja tomēr būs - tad visu cieņu... uzmaukšu galvā konusu ar uzrakstu dunce.




> Tam kas notiek iekš Steorn maz sakara ar ticību, viss balstās uz mērījumiem, tikai mērinstrumenti gan nav pārāk ikdienišķi un maksā ne mazu summu  Pie tam paralēli visas konfigurācijas tik simulētas ar programmatūras palīdzību, kas tikai apstiprina reālos mērījumus.

----------


## Delfins

Steorn, kas tie par mistiskiem mērinstrumentiem, kas mēra sazinko-nezinko, ko nemaz nezin nedz kā nomērīt, nedz kā novērot, nedz kā atkārtot/simulēt.

Davai šurp studijā auru-simulatoru, mērinstrumentu, auras-ģeneratoru, formulu un tehnisko aprakstu. Beidz tukši muldēt un liec uz galda fiziskus str'dājošus modeļus. *UN es NEGRIBU* neko dzirdēt, ka tā ir slepena info, un ka jāgaida vēl X-dienas līdz mistiskai relīzei un apvērsumam.

----------


## Steorn

> Pirmkārt čalīt tu sapinies savos izteikumos - jo minēji, ka tiek veikti eksperimenti un datormodelēšana un ka starp abiem ir lieliska saskaņa. Tas nozīmē tikai to, ka teorētiskais modelis ir izstrādāts līdz galam - tobiš savādāk nevar uzprogrammēt datormodeli (jo ja datormodelī nebūtu ņemta vērā kāda "neredzamā mistiskā" komponente, kas sastopama dabā, tad nebūtu saskaņas starp eksperimentu un datorsimulāciju) - tātad, kur ir publikācijas, kur ir gatavie produkti? Es vikipēdijā palasijos, kas tas steorn tāds vispār ir - nu labi wiki nav tas labākais avots, bet man ar tur atrodamo informāciju tomēr pietika... .


 Kur tu redzi ka es kaut kur esmu sapinies ? Steorn izmanto magnētiskās simulācijas programmu Flux kuru taisa firma Cedrat (tas nav nekāds noslēpums tas tika pateikts jau sen Steorn publiskajā forumā), un to ka teorētiskais modelis sen ir zināms un nevajag izgudrot jaunu fiziku to es arī jau teicu - respektīvi sanāk ka fizika runā pati pretī sev, neatbilstība starp magnētisko modeli un  enerģijas nezūdamības likumu, viens no viņiem nav pareizs un kā rāda eksperimentālie rezultāti nepareizs ir tieši enerģijas nezūdamības likums. Publikācijas sāksies ar validācijas publiskošanu, vēl nav pienācis laiks publiskošanai   ::  Un produkti vēl nav gatavi lai tos piedāvāt tirgū. Un tā starp citu Steorn pats neražos ne ģeneratorus ne motorus, tā nav viņu darbības sfēra. Steorn tikai licencēs savu intelektuālo īpašumu kas būs pieejams caur apmācības moduļiem.




> Man vienkārši šķiet, ka tu te dzen tukšu bazaru bazarēšanas pēc.


  Sāku šeit bazarēt jo man nepatīk ka cilvēki sauc Steorn par afēristiem bez jebkādiem pierādījumiem, tas tāpat kā paņemt jebkuru cilvēku un nosaukt par zagli kad nekas pat īstenībā nav nozagts, kur tad ir pierādījumi ka kāds sūdzētos vai būtu tiesājies ar Steorn par apkrāpšanu ?  Nav tādu jo Steorn pēc skaļās reklāmas 2006.gada augusta Economist žurnālā nepieņem nekādus materiālos līdzekļus no investoriem (bet par to es protams nevaru būt drošs, no kā un cik Steorn paslepus ņem vai neņem   ::   )

PS. varbūt nepareizi saprati ka vārdu "anomālija" es lietoju nozīmē = neatbilst enerģijas nezūdamības likumam.

----------


## Delfins

> viens no viņiem nav pareizs un kā rāda eksperimentālie rezultāti nepareizs ir tieši enerģijas nezūdamības likums


 gy gy gy.. vēlu veiksmi... innovātori, ibio.

----------


## mpc

Kas tas par mistisku validācijas procesu? Cik gadus jams jau iet? Tur nevajag daudz - ja ir aparāts, kas strādā un ir izstrādāta teorija, tad lūdzu sagatavojam rakstu + patentu un piesakam kādā citējamā žurnālā, kur pirms raksta publicēšanas tas nonāks pie recenzentiem, kas nav kaut kādi "atlasītie" eksperti, bet gan nopietni cilvēki. Kas tā vispār par pieeju "atlasīt" ekspertus? Kas tie par ekspertiem? Šādi apgalvojumi, ka tiek iegūts dzinēja lietderības koeficients virs 1 ir fundamentāli - tur nevajag nekādus "speciālistus" - vispareizāk (tas man un ļoti daudziem citiem iedvestu tiešām uzticību) būtu izvēlēties zinātniekus ar vārdu - tādus, kuriem ir daudz publikāciju, kas ir atzīti un internacionāli pazīstami - vienvārdsakot tādus, kas neriskētu ar savu godu un par piķīti neliktu parakstus zem apšaubāmiem projektiem. 
Par pirmā termodinamikas likuma nepareizumu - ir teorētiskais modelis viss sakrīt ar eksperimentu, bet neviens nespēj saprast kurā vietā tad parādās novirzes no termodinamikas likuma - kuru tu muļķo? Ja ir teorētiskais modelis, tad viss ir skaidrs - tobiš tas to arī nozīmē (modelis ietver sevī 1. TD likuma korekciju vai vienalga kā tie gudrīši to nosauc - tobiš visi ar ģeometriju un magnētiem saistītie efekti ir kā uz delnas). Tātad viss ir - BREAKTHROUGH iekš FUNDAMENTĀLĀS fizikas - NOBEL PRIZE GUARANTEED....   Gaidu... Varbūt nākamgad? Nē nu es jau neko nesaku - lai jau (man nav žēl).

----------


## Steorn

> Kas tas par mistisku validācijas procesu? Cik gadus jams jau iet?


 Es pats par šo validācija procesu neko daudz nezinu, zinu to ka sākās 2007 gada janvārī, un man ir aizdomas ka tas jau ir pabeigts, bet vēl nav īstais brīdis publiskot, kā jau teicu Steornam ir savs plāns, un kad būs īstais brīdis tad arī publiskos.



> Tur nevajag daudz - ja ir aparāts, kas strādā un ir izstrādāta teorija, tad lūdzu sagatavojam rakstu + patentu un piesakam kādā citējamā žurnālā, kur pirms raksta publicēšanas tas nonāks pie recenzentiem, kas nav kaut kādi "atlasītie" eksperti, bet gan nopietni cilvēki. Kas tā vispār par pieeju "atlasīt" ekspertus?


  Te es saskatu vismaz vienu problēmu - fizikālos procesus nevar patentēt, var patentēt tikai konkrētas magnētiskās konfigurācijas, un tādas ir jāsameklē un jānopatentē pēc iespējas vairāk, tas ir viens no iemesliem kāpēc nenotiek viss ātri. Tāpat Steorn izstrādā papildus "bonusus" laboratorisku instrumentu veidā ko tirgot pēc validācijas dienas. Ja izdarīt kā tu piedāvā - nopublicēt rakstu žurnālā, tad man gandrīz nav šaubu ka tas nonāktu tur pat kur citi "mūžīgie dzinēji", neviens tādu rakstu neņemtu nopietni. Publsiks un skaļš piedāvājums zinātniekiem notestēt šo tehnoloģiju ir atbilde tam ka Steorn vienkārši tika vai nu "pasūtīts trīs mājas tālāk" vai nu arī testētāji atteicās publiskot rezultātus (kurš gan ies riskēt ar savu reputāciju), sākotnējā testēšana tika veikta vairākās universitātēs, un tikai pēc šādas attieksmes tika izdomāta un realizēta ideja par zinātnieku piesaistīšanu un validēšanu.




> vispareizāk (tas man un ļoti daudziem citiem iedvestu tiešām uzticību) būtu izvēlēties zinātniekus ar vārdu - tādus, kuriem ir daudz publikāciju, kas ir atzīti un internacionāli pazīstami - vienvārdsakot tādus, kas neriskētu ar savu godu un par piķīti neliktu parakstus zem apšaubāmiem projektiem.


  Nešaubos ka tieši šādus zinātniekus Steorn atlasīja no tiem 500 żinātniekiem kas pieteicās, zinātniekus kas nodarbojas ar free energy uz citām "muļķībām" automātiski svītroja laukā, es neesmu iepazinies ar zinātnieku sarakstu un man pašam būtu interesanti uzzināt kādi zinātnieki konkrēti veic šo procesu.




> Gaidu... Varbūt nākamgad?


  Pēc Steorn vārdiem viņi visu plāno pabeigt līdz nākamai vasarai, bet no viņiem nevar zināt neko, var būt pat šogad   ::

----------


## Delfins

Lieku simboliskus Ls 0.01, ka ne nākamgan, ne aiznākamgad nebūs nekāda ne dzinēja, ne veiksmīga testa, ne strādājoša demo.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> sen dzirdeets par strāvas/sprieguma ģeneratoriem, kuru lietderības koeficients ir 200 .. 400 % piem. Lutec gadījumā  - iekšā dod 70w - ārā nak 270w utt. 
> vai kāds var kādu smalkaku shēmu iemest par šiem ģeneratoriem. 
> lai butu nojausma par ko iet runa.
> te piemeram Lutec maajas lapa 
> http://www.lutec.com.au/
> te arii kas liidziigs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M
> te biki savaadaaks Ungārru EBM  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71sY8bWS ... re=related
> varbūt kāds var kādu linku iedot kur shematiski redzams


 Kaa parbaudiit vai shiis idejas straadaa? japalaiz autonomaa rezimaa, bez tiikla, bez baterijaam ( atljaut energijas pluusmas izliidzinaashanai kondensatorus lietot ) taatad pateree 70 W un 270 W sarazo... 270 - 70 = 200 W ( liekaa energija )

----------


## a_masiks

[quote=Steorn]


> realitātē ietūcīt likumsakarību, kas runā pretī realitātei


 Tu neesi dievs, tāpēc nezini kāda ir tā realitāte, tāpēc labāk nerunā par to, vienīgais ko dievs ir atļāvis darīt civlēkam - veikt eksperimentus un izvirzīt hipoetēzes un pieņēmumus ka visums varētu būt tāds vai šitāds, ja kāds eksperiments neabilst vecajiem pieņēmumiem tad jāmaina šie pieņēmumi, realitāte neķļūs tāda kā mēs to vēlamies.



> Ja tu taisies kādam iesviest ar magnētu tad magnēta massai ir ļoti svarīga nozīme
> 
> 
>  aptrūkās argumentu? nekas, gadās.


 Nu tad kāds sakars magnētam un tavam gravitācijas dzinējam ? Var jau protams magnētus cilāt uz augšu uz leju. Es salīdzināju tieši gravitācijas spēku ar magnētu pievilkšanās/atgrūšanās spēku.

PS. dievam es neticu tāpēc rakstu to ar mazo burtu   :: [/quote:22uitm3b]
1) tādas stulbības kā pārkāpt fizikas likumus - var atļauties tikai Dievs, vismaz pēc kristiešu definīcijas.
PS- dieva vārdu raksta ar mazo burtu ja tas ir sugas vārds, ar lielo ja personvārds - tb. ja runā par konkrēto kristiešu bibeles Dievu. Pameklē pareizrakstības likumus, puikiņ.
2)magnēta massa tika pieminēta gravitācijas sakarātāpēc, ka gravitācija un vielas massa ir savstarpēji saistītas... bet tava replika norādīja, ka magnētisms un massa NAV saistīti. Tad nu es gribētu kādu demonstrāciju no steorna, kas man, aunam, parādītu ka magnētiski piesātināta metāla nagla rada tik pat spēcīgu magnētisko lauku, kā 10t magnētiski piesātinātu dzelzs lūžņu. Nu, tjipa -magnētismam NEESOT nekādas sakarības ar massu.

----------


## a_masiks

> [
> manuprāt tu te vairs nefilmē par ko iet runa...
> no "nekā" - tas ir nevis no tādas vietas, bet tas ir taut vai tev uz datorgalda - stāv kastīte, kurā nekā nav, bet var nemitīgi ņemt ārā bulciņas. kopējā apjomā - bezgalīgi daudz. Ij pabarot ar tām visu Latviju. katru dienu.
> ja tu domā bulciņas nočiept no kaimiņiem - tad tas ir parasts fenderis, ij gaidi kad nāks likumsargi tevi sodīt par taviem "izgudrojumiem."
> 
> 
>  pag, pag - tu pats sobrīd nefilmē...
> ja tev ta kastīte izskatas tukša, tas nenozīmē ka tur nekā nav - vienkarsi tu nespej saredzēt un sataustīt to , kas tur atrodas. Cilvekam maņas ir tik cik ir un tapēc lielakais vairums ja neredz, tad uzskata ka tur neka nav. Mums zinamaja visuma NAV tadas vietas, kur nebūtu nekā. pat ja tur nebūs ne atomu ne molekulu, tur būs n-tie starojumi un visi citi sīkie "knišļi" - simtiem enrgijas avotu, kurus vienkārsi neredzam.
> ..un ja es viņas  arī fendereju no kaimiņiem, tad vajag mācet fenderēt, tad tas ir tikai normali. Visi mēs fenderējam (elpojam) un slepkavojam (ēdam) katru dienu, nu un ko tagad? 
> P.S. ..Kaimini man var būt arī skudras vai zirnekļi bēniņos


 Defektīvais! Cik reizes tev būs jāskaidro -  arī jebkura melnā massa, melnā enerģija un kaimiņa elektroskaitītājs IR iekļaujami slēgtajā sistēmā. Nevari uztaisīt slēgto sistēmu, bet pa caurumiņu pumpēt iekšā-ārā enerģiju un turpināt to dēvēt par "slēgtu sistēmu"!?  Nu pēc taviem uzskatiem arī benzīna motors ir mūžīgais dzinējs, jo liesmu jau motorā neviens nepievada. Tas ka benzīns tiek padots pa šļauciņu -  tas jau_ nevienu neinteresē_. A cilindrā gaiss (tukša vieta) , sajaucas ar benzīnu (arī mums nezināma tukša vieta) un rada liesmu - liek darboties dzinējam. Nu absurdi tas ir. Tikko iekļausi to "nezināmo" enerģiju aprēķinos  - cauri! Nav vairs haļavnās enerģijas, nav mūžīgā dzinēja. Esi pa taisno atkarīgs no konkrētas enerģijas krājumiem un tās daudzuma. Ņemot vērā ka krietni sen ir atklāti visi enerģiju veidi, apzināti visi enerģiju krājumi - neiespējami ir atklāt vēl kaut ko, kas būtu piemērojams haļavnās enerģijas ieguvei neierobežotos daudzumos.

----------


## protu

> Ņemot vērā ka krietni sen ir atklāti visi enerģiju veidi, apzināti visi enerģiju krājumi - neiespējami ir atklāt vēl kaut ko, kas būtu piemērojams haļavnās enerģijas ieguvei neierobežotos daudzumos.


 Lai cik tu izglītotu sevi iztēlotos, zināšanu teorijā tev par šito nulle  ::  Tev un citiem te ir daudz gudru izteikumu pēc pašreizējām fizikas atziņām, bet kāpēc tās jāpapildina ar reliģisku demagoģiju, ka tā ir absolūtā patiesība? Pārjautājiet saviem skolotājiem(tm), vai viņi jums ir kādreiz ar pušplēstu vārdu bilduši, ka māca jums absolūto patiesību!

Kā tu vari zināt, ka ir atklāts viss? Tu tam vienkārši tici! Un tu nesaproti otra cilvēka vienkārši latviski rakstītus vārdus, ka viņš netic? un turpini bāzties virsū? Varbūt vienkārši izbeidz! Zināms profesors to sauca par funkcionālo analfabētismu: lasīt māki, bet nesaproti.

Es ticu, ka viss vēl ne tuvu nav atklāts. (Vēsturē ir neskaitāmi izteikumi, ka nupat viss ir atklāts un atliek tikai noapaļoties - kuri nav piepildījušies! Vari to izlasīt kā atklājumu nezūdamības likumu, vai nevari? Un neuzdod delīrija jautājumus "kā tu to pamatosi" - neatklātais tāpēc ir neatklāts, ka neviens vēl nezina, kas tas ir un kā darbojas! Kuru vārdu tu nesaproti?)

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Skaidroju uz pirxtiem -
Mēnes nedaudz saplacina zemi no sāniem un virzienā uz mēnesi. Zemei, rotējot, jāpārvar gravitācijas pretestība starp saplacināto un izstiepto zemeslodes pusi (t.i - izstieptā puse pievelkas Mēnesim vairāk par saplacināto, gravitācijas spēks "ķerās" aiz izstieptās puses tad, kad tā lēnām griežas prom, veidojas fāzu nobīde starp maximālo gravitācijas un maximālo izstiepuma punktu). Vienīgais spēks, kas to dara - rotācijas inerces spēks. Ņemot vērā Zemes massu un ātrumu ar kuru tā rotē - tas ir LIELS spēks. Mēness massas ietekmē Zeme palēnām bremzējas savā rotācijā. Enerģija izdalās, piemēram, tajā pašā paisumā un bēgumā.

Par kurināmā pārstrādi 200% siltumā.
var būt to var realizēt rūpnieciski, bet tam nav ekonomiska pamata: 
1)Teci tad neražos nevienu kilowatu elektrības, tikai siltumu.
2) Apkārt teciem būs jāatrod nenormāli lieli lauki kur iegūt to papildus siltumu un tās būs izmaksas nepajokam.

Privātā kārtā vispār šāds pasākums ir bezjēdzīgs.

kurināmā katls maksā ap 400-700Ls. uzstādīšana 500-1000Ls
kurināmais - ap 100Ls ziemas mēnesī.
====================================
katls, kas ražos elektrību - 5000-10'000Ls
Siltumsūķņa sistēma, kas daļēji katla un daļēji ārējā siltuma avota siltumu pārvērtīs lietojamā siltumā- 15'000 -20'000Ls.
+ abiem uzstādīšana 5'000-10'000ls
Kurināmais - ap 50ls (?) mēnesī.
======================================
ņemam lētākos variantus - 5'000+15000+5000 = 25'000Ls
Starpība projektos 25'000- 1000 = 24000Ls.
Par šo starpību mēs varam kurināt 24500x2= 48000Ls vai 48000/10 = 480 ziemas mēnešus. vai 480/6 =80 gadu.
Kas būtiski - gan tvaika katls (vai gāzturbīna) gan siltumsūknis nestrādā ilgāk par 10-15 gadiem. Pat ja strādās 25 gadus - 80 gadu laikā nāksies nomainīt 3 reizes. Kas padara neispējamu pat atmaksāt izlietotos resursus, nemaz nesapņojot par EKONOMIJU.
Tb - ja uzdevums ir pisties tikai tāpēc ka tā ir kruta - naf problēmu. Ja tādā veidā politiķis domā uzlabot valsts ekonomiku - viņš ir pelnījis lai viņu svinīgi  nošauj pie Brāļu Kapu miskastes sienas.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ņemot vērā ka krietni sen ir atklāti visi enerģiju veidi, apzināti visi enerģiju krājumi - neiespējami ir atklāt vēl kaut ko, kas būtu piemērojams haļavnās enerģijas ieguvei neierobežotos daudzumos.
> 
> 
>  Lai cik tu izglītotu sevi iztēlotos, zināšanu teorijā tev par šito nulle  Tev un citiem te ir daudz gudru izteikumu pēc pašreizējām fizikas atziņām, bet kāpēc tās jāpapildina ar reliģisku demagoģiju, ka tā ir absolūtā patiesība?
> 
> Kā tu vari zināt, ka ir atklāts viss? Tu tam vienkārši tici! Un tu nesaproti otra cilvēka vienkārši latviski rakstītus vārdus, ka viņš netic? un turpini bāzties virsū? Varbūt vienkārši izbeidz! Zināms profesors to sauca par funkcionālo analfabētismu: lasīt māki, bet nesaproti.
> 
> Es ticu, ka viss vēl ne tuvu nav atklāts. (Vēsturē ir neskaitāmi izteikumi, ka nupat viss ir atklāts un atliek tikai noapaļoties - kuri nav piepildījušies! Vari to izlasīt kā atklājumu nezūdamības likumu, vai nevari? Un neuzdod delīrija jautājumus "kā tu to pamatosi" - neatklātais tāpēc ir neatklāts, ka neviens vēl nezina, kas tas ir un kā darbojas! Kuru vārdu tu nesaproti?)


 mmm... nu kā tev paskaidrot... nu netika vēl atklāti atomenerģētikas pamati. Nu atklāja. Vai tie kaut kādā veidā pārkāpa enerģijas nezūdamības likumu? Vēl vairāk - vai atomenerģētika ir kaut kas tāds, kas mētājas zem kājām, tikai mēs to nepamanījām? Nu uzbūvēs TOKAMAKU - nu kāpēc tu vai kāds cits iedomājas, ka tā ir enerģija, kura ir nahaļavu? 
Ja nepamanīji tieši bezmakasas, neierobežota daudzuma enerģija ir šamo Svētais Grāls. Un nečīksti, ka tā NAV reliģija. Izlasi kas IR reliģija pēc Latviešu valodas skaidrojošās vārdnīcas domām:
_reliģija s.
Sabiedriskās apziņas forma, kurā noteicošā iezīme ir ticība pārdabisko spēku esamībai._

http://www.ailab.lv/Vardnica/servlet/Va ... reli%ECija

pārdabisks īp.
Tāds, kas nav izskaidrojams ar izzinātiem dabas likumiem. Pārdabiskas parādības, pārdabiski spēki. 
Tāds, kas stipri pārsniedz parasto, dabisko; pārmērīgs. pārn. Pārdabiskas pūles. Drāzties pārdabiskā ātrumā. 
Atvasinājumi:
pārdabiskums v.

----------


## protu

> mmm... nu kā tev paskaidrot... nu netika vēl atklāti atomenerģētikas pamati. Nu atklāja. Vai tie kaut kādā veidā pārkāpa enerģijas nezūdamības likumu?


 Nepārkāpa, bet arī nepierādīja, ka tas absolūti nav pārkāpjams! Ār jū anderstuding? Cilvēkiem var būt dažādi uzskati par cerību kādreiz pārvarēt enerģijas nezūdamības likumu.


> Ja nepamanīji tieši bezmakasas, neierobežota daudzuma enerģija ir šamo Svētais Grāls. Un nečīksti, ka tā NAV reliģija. Izlasi kas IR reliģija pēc Latviešu valodas skaidrojošās vārdnīcas domām:
> _reliģija s.
> Sabiedriskās apziņas forma, kurā noteicošā iezīme ir ticība pārdabisko spēku esamībai._
> 
> http://www.ailab.lv/Vardnica/servlet/Va ... reli%ECija


 Lasi šo teikumu latviešu valodā, kamēr sarunāšu tev grēksūdzi pie tavas zinātniskās pasaules autoritātes: "zinātniskajā pasaules uzskatā noteicošā iezīme ir paļāvība uz empīriski novērotām likumsakarībām; tas tajā pašā laikā nevienu brīdi neapgalvo (!), ka jebkura no šīm likumsakarībām būtu absolūti patiesa - gluži otrādi, skrupulozi tiecas pārbaudīt to robežas, lai paplašinātu savas iespējas". Nožēlojami, ka dažiem šī skrūvīte eksaktās izglītības celtnē pietrūkst.



> pārdabisks īp.
> Tāds, kas nav izskaidrojams ar izzinātiem dabas likumiem. Pārdabiskas parādības, pārdabiski spēki. 
> Tāds, kas stipri pārsniedz parasto, dabisko; pārmērīgs. pārn. Pārdabiskas pūles. Drāzties pārdabiskā ātrumā. 
> Atvasinājumi:
> pārdabiskums v.


 Vārdnīca tev saka "izzinātiem"! Paredzēts, ka lasītāji, saprātīgi domājošie cilvēki, sapratīs, ka pastāv pretējs jēdziens "vēl neizzināti dabas likumi". Bet daži lasītāji tādi nav  ::

----------


## a_masiks

* protu* 
Vienmēr esmu domājis ka jaunu dabas=fizikas likumu atkāšanas un pierādīšanas princips balstās arī tajā, ka jaunais likums ir nepretrunīgs jau esošājiem - tb - atklātajiem un pierādītajiem likumiem. Pat Einšteina relativitātes teorija nerunā pretī Ņūtona mehānikai un neapgāž enerģijas nezūdamības likumu. 
Manuprāt kāds te nodarbojas ar zinātnisko sofistiku, pavekot zem apgalvojuma "mēs vēl nezinām neizzināto"  apgalvojumu "mēs nezinām arī izzināto".
Bet nodarboties ar publisku onanēšanu jau nevienam neliegsi... katrs apmierinās pa savam. 
( lai nomierinātu filozofisko taisnības cīnītāju - arī es apmierinos tā kā māku, ibo tā kā nemāku - nemaz nevaru)

----------


## Epis

Reku nākotnes energo krīzes glābiņš  ::  Hyperion nuclear reactor: 
strādā kādus 5gadus vienīg lai dabūtu elektrību vaig blakus nolikt kādu Tvaika turbīnu un kad beidzās kodoldegviela atdod atpakaļ to mucu lai uzpilda pa jaunu  ::  un nav ko celt tur Lietuvā jaunu kodol staciju. 



par tiem siltumsūkņiem tad gan jau iemācīes taisīt tādus kas iet līdz 30 gadiem, un vispār jau ja par Mājas siltumu runā tad lielākie siltuma zudumi nav no tā ka sienas būtu švakas, bet gan no tā ka cilvēki ventilējot telpas vienkārši to siltumu arī izlaiž ārā, ja mājai būtu normāla ventilācija kur izejošo karsto gaisu izmantotu ienākošā uzsildīšanai tad tos energo zudumus varētu pamatīgi samazināt, a tā ja es gribu izveidināt dzīvokli jātaisa vien vaļā tas logs un jāskatās kā nauda izkūp gaisā (daži kaimiņi kuriem nav regulējamie radiātori vispār spiesti turēt vaļā logu visu laiku un tad nav ko brīnītes ka visai mājai normāli jāmaksā par siltumu.
Un es zinu ka ir tādi gais,gais siltumsūkņi kurus tieši izmanto ventilācijā, un protams ka privātmājai tādu likt ir neizdevīgi, bet daudzstāvenēm gan būtu izdevīgi.

Un es nesen pa Euronews dzirdēju ka vācijā ceļ vienu super energo efektīvu dzīvojamo kompleksu kur siltuma patēriņa cipars bīja 50 (vienības nezinu) bet teica ka vecām mājām tas cipars ir 400   ::   tākā ir par ko padomāt !! un ietaupīt var ļoti, ļoti daudz.

----------


## jeecis

> Defektīvais! Cik reizes tev būs jāskaidro -  arī jebkura melnā massa, melnā enerģija un kaimiņa elektroskaitītājs IR iekļaujami slēgtajā sistēmā. Nevari uztaisīt slēgto sistēmu, bet pa caurumiņu pumpēt iekšā-ārā enerģiju un turpināt to dēvēt par "slēgtu sistēmu"!?  Nu pēc taviem uzskatiem arī benzīna motors ir mūžīgais dzinējs, jo liesmu jau motorā neviens nepievada. Tas ka benzīns tiek padots pa šļauciņu -  tas jau_ nevienu neinteresē_. A cilindrā gaiss (tukša vieta) , sajaucas ar benzīnu (arī mums nezināma tukša vieta) un rada liesmu - liek darboties dzinējam. Nu absurdi tas ir. Tikko iekļausi to "nezināmo" enerģiju aprēķinos  - cauri! Nav vairs haļavnās enerģijas, nav mūžīgā dzinēja. Esi pa taisno atkarīgs no konkrētas enerģijas krājumiem un tās daudzuma. Ņemot vērā ka krietni sen ir atklāti visi enerģiju veidi, apzināti visi enerģiju krājumi - neiespējami ir atklāt vēl kaut ko, kas būtu piemērojams haļavnās enerģijas ieguvei neierobežotos daudzumos.


 Redzu ka te klapes uz acīm un ausis aizbāztas, bet nu labi pateikšu velreiz - NAV JĀGUDRO MŪŽĪGAIS DZINĒJS. NAV!!!  un arī nav jāmeklē HAĻAVNĀ energīja - nesaprotu no kurienes šis sviests te panesies. Runa tak iet par dzineju kurs darbojas - ko viņs izmanto - kada gan tur nozīme. Lai tak darbojas, ja man par to nav jamaksā , navjālej bendža vai soļarka. KUr saskati problemu?  
"a_masiks wrote:"Ņemot vērā ka krietni sen ir atklāti visi enerģiju veidi, apzināti visi enerģiju krājumi ..."  pašam par so smiekli nenāk  :: .. sen atklāti un sen apzinati... - pirmkart ko tu saproti ar jeedzienu sen?  100 gadus ? tas nu gan ir brismīgi sen   ::   un notici jau nu vienreiz ka vēl nav atklāta ne 1/1000 no tā ko vel atklās turpmakajos gadu simtos , tūkstošos utt.  vai varbūt netici ka pavisam drīz jau uz esošajam tehnoloģijām skatīsies kā uz arheologiskiem izrakteņiem  ::   paskaties pats uz to kas bija tikai 100 gadus atpakaļ - vai smiekli nenāk?

----------


## jeecis

> Par kurināmā pārstrādi 200% siltumā.
> var būt to var realizēt rūpnieciski, bet tam nav ekonomiska pamata: 
> 1)Teci tad neražos nevienu kilowatu elektrības, tikai siltumu.
> 2) Apkārt teciem būs jāatrod nenormāli lieli lauki kur iegūt to papildus siltumu un tās būs izmaksas nepajokam.
> 
> Privātā kārtā vispār šāds pasākums ir bezjēdzīgs.
> 
> kurināmā katls maksā ap 400-700Ls. uzstādīšana 500-1000Ls
> kurināmais - ap 100Ls ziemas mēnesī.
> ...


 redzams ka ar apkures sistemam neesi saistīts  ::    .. varbūt gribi nākt man par kurinātāju, tad turpmāk klientiem likšu tikai malkas katlus , tikai darba algu pieklajīgu gan tev nevarēšu samaksāt, jo pat to tu neesi iekļāvis aprēķinos, nemaz nerunājot par malkas apkures sistemas komplicēto uzbūvi un papildus izdevumiem, ja gribam kaut kripatiņas komforta.    ::

----------


## protu

> Vienmēr esmu domājis ka jaunu dabas=fizikas likumu atkāšanas un pierādīšanas princips balstās arī tajā, ka jaunais likums ir nepretrunīgs jau esošājiem - tb - atklātajiem un pierādītajiem likumiem.


 Paldies, prieks padiskutēt starpdisciplināri ar aizspriedumainā, kļūmīgi prātā iesakņotām dogmām sekojošā, pretargumentus ignorējošā pseidozinātniskā pasaules uzskata pārstāvi  ::  Prieks, protams, tāpēc, ka augoši prāti skatās un mācās.



> Pat Einšteina relativitātes teorija nerunā pretī Ņūtona mehānikai un neapgāž enerģijas nezūdamības likumu.


 Vai ne, formula v=(v_1+v_2)/(1+(v_1/c)(v_2/c)) nerunā pretī formulai v=v_1+v_2, ātrums nezūd?  ::  (Kuro reizi tu jau man bāz acīs "neapgāž enerģijas nezūdamības likumu"? Vai kāds šo faktu apstrīd? Nē! Un kas ir enerģijas nezūdamības likums, mēs zinām.)



> Manuprāt kāds te nodarbojas ar zinātnisko sofistiku, pavekot zem apgalvojuma "mēs vēl nezinām neizzināto"  apgalvojumu "mēs nezinām arī izzināto".


 Dabaszinātnēs izzinātais ir izzināts ar ticamību, nevis absolūti! (Cita lieta, ka noderīgums noteiktās robežās Ņūtona formulai nepazūd brīdī, kad atklāta ticamāka formula.) Tāfeles disciplīnās ir mākslīgas konstrukcijas, pats zinātnieks definē aksiomas, no tām var, algebras likumus, piemēram, izzināt absolūti, pierādīt, ka programma neizbēgami apstājas, u.tml. (Un, ja izrādās, ka pierādījums nav absolūti pareizs, tas tiek izmests papīrgrozā.) Iesaku pievērsties matemātikai, ja tev grūti paņemt galvā fizikālo  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Projektu ticamība ir pierādama teorētiski un praktiski. Ja nu par maģiskajiem 100%, tad pirms kāda laika gāzes apkures katlu firma reklamēja, ka nu šiem  ir izdevies tos 100% pārsniegt.  Domājot standarta shēmas, kā mēra tos procentus un siltuamtdevi liekas, ka tas ir muļķibas. Bet japāņi bija pamanījusi lūk ko. Sadedzinot dabasgāzi ch4 + 2o2 = co2 + 2h20  vai naftas gāzi - propānu 2c3h8 + 7o2 = 3co2 + 8h2o  rodas karsts ūdens tvaiks, kuru neviens nebija iedomājies ierēķināt pēc vecās metodikas !

kas attiecas uz koģenerācijam, tad šitā globālā vēlme celt 1 koģenerāciju uz 100 kvadrātkilometriem un vairāk vispār ir kaut kāda megalomānija.  Protams, ka lielai turbīnai vai modernam lielam dīzelim tas elektrības lietderibas koeficients būs augstāks, bet tas viss aizies zudumos, jo izmantojot siltumu, tas būs jāpārvada daudz lielākos attālumos.

un tomēr, atšķirībā no magnētu projektu validācijas, abi šie ir mērami un pierādāmi, seviski jau pēc COP 6 un vairāk sasniegšanas 2 pakāpju tiešās iztvaikošanas siltumsūkņos. 
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=R410a
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=puron
šie visi ir validējami, pārbaudāmi, pierādāmi ar esošiem instumentiem, metodēm un teorijām.  Apkures katlam var pielkt kurināmā patēriņa skaitītāju un siltuma mērītaju, siltumsūkņu - koģenerācijai elektroenerģijas un siltuma skaitītājus.  Un nekur nav jāatlasa īpaši zinatnieki un nekas nav jāleik slēgtā kastē kā magnētu projekts.  Kaut gan ir virs 100%

Barozu nesen no tribīnes izteicās, ka nu tik būšot virziens uz taupīšanu, energoekonomiju un inovācijām. Ja tā, tad koģeneracijas - siltumsūkņa projekts būs topā!  Lisabonas stratēģija un Lisabonas līgums gan īsti neizdevas, bet nu ....

----------


## mpc

Ui ku incanti!
protu

Nu pilnīgi atklāti tu tiešām domā, ka rotējošos magnētos, kas izkārtoti kaut kādā noteiktā formā ir paslēpies tāds korekcijas loceklis, kas var dot 400% lietderību tai mašīnai? Es pēc loģikas un esošās prakses zinu, ka, veicot darbu tiek tērēta enerģija, bet enerģijai ir tieša saistība ar vielas daudzumu - jā tā ir klasiskā pieeja un tā darbojas. Tobiš enerģiju nevar iegūt brīvā formā (tā nepeld pa gaisu) - enerģija ir ietverta vielā (viela ir enerģijas nesējs) - nu ok EM viļņi ir cita padarīšana, bet to izcelsme ar ir tieši saistīta ar vielu (tukšā telpā no nekā neradīsies EM vilnis - vajag tomēr vismaz fizisku dipola oscilatoru). Tātad, lai vispār kaut ko ierotētu vajag pievadīt enerģiju (ok sauksim to par kick start) - tātad no kurienes varētu ņemties šī enerģija (nu bet protams mums ārēji tā jāpievada - ok nav iebildumu). BET kas uzturētu pašu dzinēju + darītu lietderīgu darbu (400% lietderība - šo faktu neaizmirstam [tā tajā video un lapā teikts]). Masu nepievadam (ak jā - motors vislaik pievienots elektrotīklam [viģikā bija redzams] - tātad no kurienes radīsies enerģija? Pat pieņemot, ka ir kāda "neatklāta" enerģija (vells viņ zin kāda mijiedarbība, ko nespēj atklāt vadošajās zinātniskajās laboratorijās, bet Budapeštā pēkšņi ir), tā arī būs saistīta ar masu - bet nepievadod sistēmai jaunu masu vai to neuzlādējot tā tāpat izsmels savu resursu - tātad pat, ja uz doto brīdi mēs neapzinam šo "nezināmo" enerģiju un nespējam to iekļaut 1TDL, jo īsti nav skaidri šo mijiedarbību avoti, tad kad tas būs skaidrs 1TDL būs spēkā un vairs nebūs nekāds 400% efficiency - tāpat tas aparāts izsmels savu "nezināmās" degvielas resursu un apstāsies. No free energy - sorry. Ok, ja var izspiest suslu no kaut kā pa virsu baigi ok, bet ja man it kā zinātnieki mēģina iestāstīt, ka 1TDL nav spēkā - tad tas jau smird pa gabalu. Ja viņi teiktu mēs esam "nejauši" atklājuši jaunu mijiedarbību, pagaidiet gadu, kamēr izstrādāsim teorētisko modeli un piemetīsim aprēķinus un sāksim ražot lietderīgākus dzinējus (izmantojot papildus enerģiju, kas nāk no "jaunatklātās" mijiedarbības), tad es jau sarauktu uzaci un teiktu hmm - pasmotrim, bet ja man acīs skatoties pasaka 400% lietderība 1TDL nav spēkā un ZERO POINT ENERGY no rotējošiem magnētiem - sorry.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet 200% koģenerācijai - siltumsūknim ir?

----------


## mpc

Vai tu Zemes siltumu uzskati pie "neatklātās" enerģijas?

----------


## Delfins

iedomājies co2 aptver zemeslodi, saules gaisma vairs nekrīt, bet siltumsūkni turpina atņemt enerģiju zemes garozai. Kas notiks? ļaunākais - vairs neaug neviens augs. Sliktākais - ledus laikmets.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet var vai nevar?  Magnētistiem ir problēmas ar zudumu un pieradisanas metodikas argumentu apzināšanu bet tiem otriem - ar da jebkā pozitīva pierādama atzīšanu  :0

----------


## Delfins

Raimonds, siltumsūknis ir atkarīgs no zemes/ārējas temperatūras. Tādu kosmosā nenosūtīsi lai pavadonis darbotos mūžīgi patstavīgi (aka šī topika jēga)

----------


## Raimonds1

Veči, 2x2 = 4


Bet to saku es?  Nu kā būs?

----------


## protu

Visiem funkcionālajiem analfabētiem: saprotiet vispirms, ko tieši es saku, lai nesanāk tā smieklīgi, ka es atspēkoju jūsu argumentus ar linkiem atpakaļ uz vietu, kur jau to esmu atspēkojis.



> Nu pilnīgi atklāti tu tiešām domā, ka rotējošos magnētos, kas izkārtoti kaut kādā noteiktā formā ir paslēpies tāds korekcijas loceklis, kas var dot 400% lietderību tai mašīnai?


 Es neticu. Es ne brīdi arī neapgalvoju, ka ticu. Es vienkāršu lietu saku: nav zinātnei zināms pierādījums, ka tas nevar notikt.



> Es pēc loģikas un esošās prakses zinu,


 Es arī pēc prakses zinu, tāpēc neticu. Visa zinātnes pasaule pēc prakses zina, tāpēc netic. Bet par loģiku tev, baidos, ir tāds pats priekšstats kā a_masikam.



> Pat pieņemot, ka ir kāda "neatklāta" enerģija (vells viņ zin kāda mijiedarbība, ko nespēj atklāt vadošajās zinātniskajās laboratorijās, bet Budapeštā pēkšņi ir), tā arī būs saistīta ar masu


 Vēl viens iekož zemītē (Another One Bites The Dust) un apgalvo, ka zina absolūtas patiesības par nezināmām lietām  :: 



> bet nepievadod sistēmai jaunu masu vai to neuzlādējot tā tāpat izsmels savu resursu - tātad pat, ja uz doto brīdi mēs neapzinam šo "nezināmo" enerģiju un nespējam to iekļaut 1TDL, jo īsti nav skaidri šo mijiedarbību avoti, tad kad tas būs skaidrs 1TDL būs spēkā


 Tu nesaprati, ka zinātne nav ar tevi vienisprātis, ka absolūti noteikti āmen būs spēkā?



> Ok, ja var izspiest suslu no kaut kā pa virsu baigi ok, bet ja man it kā zinātnieki mēģina iestāstīt, ka 1TDL nav spēkā - tad tas jau smird pa gabalu.


 Zinātnieki tev enciklopēdijās raksta - have never been shown to be violated, neko vairāk. Tas smird? Ej rediģē laukā! Nodarbojies taču ar matemātiku, kā teikts iepriekš.



> Ja viņi teiktu mēs esam "nejauši" atklājuši jaunu mijiedarbību, pagaidiet gadu, kamēr izstrādāsim teorētisko modeli un piemetīsim aprēķinus un sāksim ražot lietderīgākus dzinējus (izmantojot papildus enerģiju, kas nāk no "jaunatklātās" mijiedarbības), tad es jau sarauktu uzaci un teiktu hmm - pasmotrim, bet ja man acīs skatoties pasaka 400% lietderība 1TDL nav spēkā un ZERO POINT ENERGY no rotējošiem magnētiem - sorry.


 Sorry ir tieši tas, ko es arī saku! Dļa asoba tupih atkārtoju vēlreiz - izlasi, ko es rakstu, pirms spied quote! Es saku, lai viņš rāda uzreiz dzinēju, būšu priecīgs, un saku, ka neticu, ka viņš tādu parādīs. Un no tā nekādi neizriet, ka viņš ir muļķis un obligāti pāraudzināms. (Un tā nav, ka es pļurkstu pļurkstēšanas pēc un mani nekādi nevar apmierināt, šī te tava atbilde redzamas pretrunas nesaturēja un patika.)

Es cenšos lasītājiem atvērt acis, kas ir zinātniska loģika un kas nav.

Par magnētu konstrukciju konkrēto neko nezinu. Kādreiz pratu pielietot magnētiskā lauka cirkulācijas teorēmu, kas ar integrāli pa noslēgtu līniju izsaka to empīrisko sakarību, ka kustini kā gribi pa riņķi iedarbības summa būs nulle, vai kko tamlīdzīgu. Par magnētisko materiālu īpašību maiņu neatceros praktiski neko.

----------


## protu

> problēmas .. ar da jebkā pozitīva pierādama atzīšanu


 


> Veči, 2x2 = 4 Bet to saku es?  Nu kā būs?


 Tu trāpies atpakaļ saitējamo kategorijā. Lasi ap vārdu "aksiomas". Matemātika ir aksiomātiska sistēma, tajā ir whiskas pierādāms. Fizikā nav.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0FusVb4 ... re=related

šāda veidā, nevis ar linkiem, kaut ko pierāda

galvenokart tāpēc, ka to iekārtu  VAR NOPIRKT VAI IZNOMĀT un pārbaudīt

----------


## Raimonds1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0FusVb4Gp4&feature=related
> 
> šāda veidā, nevis ar linkiem, kaut ko pierāda
> 
> galvenokart tāpēc, ka to iekārtu  VAR NOPIRKT VAI IZNOMĀT un pārbaudīt


 kurs aizmirsa fizikā zudumus koģenerācijā?

----------


## protu

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0FusVb4Gp4&feature=related
> šāda veidā, nevis ar linkiem, kaut ko pierāda


 Kurš te šķiet sarunājamies ar sevi, un linka iepostēšanu nosauc par "šādā veidā, nevis ar linkiem"? (Tikai prikolojos, domu sapratu un atbalstu, nekad neesmu apgalvojis, ka fizikas likumi jāpārbauda kā savādāk nekā eksperimentāli.)
Gods un slava busteriem - tie (angļu valodas pratēji), kas noskatīsies līdz pat beidzamajiem diviem teikumiem, saņems vēlreiz tieši to, ko es arī te cenšos iestāstīt. Atkārtošana - zināšanu māte  ::  Kurš vēl nesaprata, ka dabaszinātnēs vārdu "pierādījums" lieto neabsolūtā nozīmē?



> kurs aizmirsa fizikā zudumus koģenerācijā?


 Tu prasīji, vai "ap 200%" var. Vai zudumu apmērs izrādījās būtisks, lai uz šo aptuveno jautājumu dotu pareizu atbildi?
Un vai kāds apgalvoja, ka es nekad neko neaizmirstu?  ::  Es šad tad visu ko aizmirstu, kā jau minēju par magnētisko materiālu īpašībām...  :: 
Iemācījos, ka pēc tavām praktiķa domām zudumi būs ap 10-15%. Paldies tev par to! Ceru, ka tu neaizmirsi, ka lokāla disipācija siltumā nav uzskatāma par zudumiem, jo jautājums bija tieši, cik siltumenerģijas iegūs  ::  Zudumi ir troksnī, EM viļņos u.tml., kas aizvada enerģiju ārpus mūsu apsildāmās telpas...

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu es tiešām neprotu iepostēt tā paša topika citu lapu atšķirtu pareizajā vietā, bet ne jau par to ir stāsts. Stāsts ir par to, ka arī tajā pašā jūtūbā tam mītbasteru linkam blakus ir neskaitami antigravitatori, bet šis ir vienīgais, kur ir paņemts reāls, reti sastopams, labs aparāts un viss ir objektīvi izmērīts. Un skaidri pateikts, ka tas elektriskais antigravitators nu neko neizdara ar gravitāciju. Neko. Metode ir MĒRĪŠANA, PĀRBAUDE UN DATU INTERPRETĀCIJA,  nevis atlasītu zinātnieku viedoklis.

Pamēģini uztaisīt reālu situma mašīnu, pačakarējies ar reālām vielām un līdzsvariem un redzēsi, kas notiek, kad mēģina tikai atkārtot jau strādājošu iekārtu. Redzesi, cik maz nozīmēs linki un sarežģītas matemātikas formuls un kā būs jākoriģē daramais un kas tam visam pa starpu jāatklāj.

Tas, ka palaidi garām zudumus ir piemērs tam, ko vienmēr dari ar jebkuru interesantu, daudzsološu ideju - ignorē  faktus, kas neapstiprina teoriju. Nedari ta vairāk un kaut ko izdomāsi vai atklāsi.

----------


## protu

> Un skaidri pateikts, ka tas elektriskais antigravitators nu neko neizdara ar gravitāciju. Neko. Metode ir MĒRĪŠANA, PĀRBAUDE UN DATU INTERPRETĀCIJA,  nevis atlasītu zinātnieku viedoklis.


 Jā, te es tev piekrītu pilnībā.



> Tas, ka palaidi garām zudumus ir piemērs tam, ko vienmēr dari ar jebkuru interesantu, daudzsološu ideju - ignorē  faktus, kas neapstiprina teoriju.


 Parādi, kur es kaut ko tādu "vienmēr" esmu darījis.

Kura bija tā interesantā, daudzsološā ideja? Es apstrīdēju ideju, ka pasaulē vairs neko jaunu neatklās... O_o

Aprēķinos gan vienmēr kaut ko palaiž garām, jo apstākļi, kas ietekmēs praktisko procesu, tālu pārsniedz jebkura rēķināšanas kapacitāti. Tāpēc neuzdod aprēķinu uzdevumus, lūdzu, vairs  ::  Būvēsim aparātus bez aprēķiniem labāk.</sarcasm>

----------


## Raimonds1

Uzbūvē.

----------


## mpc

protu: Sapsihojies draudziņ? Sāc apsaukāties? Galīgi nav labi...
Tev ir tavs uzskats, man ir mans. Tāpēc es tevi par trulu nesaucu.
Quotēt neko nequotēšu, bet par pāraudzināšanu - es nevienu negribu pārraudzināt, bet prakse atkal rāda, ka pareizi mentāli apstrādājot indivīdu viņam kā zāles var iesmērēt paša izkārnijumus. Tāpēc es ar lielām bažām skatos uz pārdrošiem apgalvojumiem Zero Point Energy utml. Lohatrons paliek lohatrons - daudzi uzķeras un tiešām tic, ka mesija ir aiz stūra, bet... (es saprotu, ka tu apmēram tāpat (kritiski) uz šo lietu lūkojies).
Par 1TDL - negribu diskutēt (nav jēga - kategoriska viedokļu nesakrišana) Tavs apgalvojums, ka mēs neko nezinam, jo neesam vēl redzējuši ir ekvivalents tam ka vairāk nekā nav, jo mēs neko vairāk neesam redzējuši. Tā ka par loģiku nav ko man piekasīties - pašam viņa nav labāka.

----------


## protu

> Tavs apgalvojums, ka mēs neko nezinam, jo neesam vēl redzējuši ir ekvivalents tam ka vairāk nekā nav, jo mēs neko vairāk neesam redzējuši. Tā ka par loģiku nav ko man piekasīties - pašam viņa nav labāka.


 Kurā vietā es apgalvoju, ka mēs neko nezinām? Tev vienkārši redze varbūt slikta! Pārlasi un iequotē gan, ja atrodi  :: 

Mēs zinām daudz vairāk vai mazāk precīzu formulu, kas apraksta novēroto dabā un mums palīdz, izmantojot dabas likumus, būvēt apbrīnojamas tehnoloģijas, kuras praktiski strādā  ::  Bet no tā loģiski neseko, ka mēs zinām precīzi visu par konkrētajiem vai jebkuriem dabas likumiem. Un nekādi neuzliek pienākumu dabai darboties pēc mūsu formulām vienmēr turpmāk.

----------


## mpc

Nu nepiekasies vārdiem (es jūtu, ka tu esi kaut kāds pedants-perfekcionists)
Lai tā būtu - tu saki, ka nevar izslēgt iespēju, ka "tur ārā" kaut kas vēl ir (vairāk nekā mēs uz doto brīdi zinam), tikai tāpēc, ka mēs vēl to neesam redzējuši (nu no visa šeit sastopamā es tā izlobiju - tā ir tava nostāja). Nu tad es saku, ka tā ir ekvivalenta tam, ka visticamāk vairāk nekā nav, jo nav nācies to redzēt (vienīgi es esmu kategoriskāks).
Nu ne es varu pierādīt savu taisnību ne tu - tam principā nav jēgas - vienkārši tu paliec pie savas nostājas, bet es pie savas.

----------


## protu

> Nu ne es varu pierādīt savu taisnību ne tu - tam principā nav jēgas - vienkārši tu paliec pie savas nostājas, bet es pie savas.


 Mana nostāja ir zinātniskā (es to reklamēju  :: ) - tā godīgi atzīst, ka 100% nezina, vai ir vēl kaut kas, kāds tas ir, vai varbūt nav nekā! Palīdz precīzāk un vispārīgāk izprast loģiku kā tādu (noderīga māksla, gluži kā fizikas likumu zināšana), un turpināt saukties par psihiski veselu visos gadījumos, kad kaut kas ārā tiek vai netiek atklāts  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja nu kādu interesē, kā vajag droši argumentēt, gan piekrītot, gan nepiekrītot un jebkurā gadījumā paliekot pareizam, tad piemērs ir Enerģija un Pasaule Augusta - septembra numurs  Nr.4 (45) 2007. g lpp.67 teorētiskii var ...bet izmaksā dārgi... tomer Latvij anevar... ebt vispar jau var... bet skaitļu jau nav... un koģeneracija aizstata ar ""in site"" enerģijas ražošanu...   ::    šādi var noargumentēt jebko abējadi  ::

----------


## protu

> šādi var noargumentēt jebko abējadi


 Ja lasītājs ir tāds, kurš tiešām nesaprot lietas būtību, tiešām nezina pretargumentus - vai tad (runa ir par praksi) var vai nevar -, tad loģiski, ka viņš nodēvē to par argumentāciju un jūtas pabarots ar jebkādu vervelēšanu  ::  Ja tev ir pierādījumi vai kaut pārliecinoša teorija, ka (praktiski) var, vai loģiski iebildumi par dajebkuru spriedumu, tad kāda velna pēc un kādā valodā tu to tagad nosauci par argumentāciju? Argumentācija tā tad ir pēdiņās, tur zinātniskais uzskats tev atkal pilnīgi piekrīt!

----------


## Steorn

Tiem kam interesē, Steorn "pasaules tūre" sākas 17.decembrī Dublinā http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yPqD1_uhko...ecember+08.jpg

----------


## zzz

Mjaa, biedriitim protu smagi vienpuseeji zaskoki.  Traki rokas vicinaadams piedrikjeejis padzinju paladzinjus lauzhoties atveertaas durviis par zinaatnes logjiku, tachu vienlaiciigi taa kautriigi piemirstot to otru pusiiti - zinaatnes principus/eetiku, kas vispaar tiek uzskatiits par zinaatni , onkulja Okama principu utml (tikai nesaac atkal paladzinjus drikjeet ka tas ar nav apsoluuc utt, taapat zinaams arii bez paladzinjiem). Un te taada skaadiite ka steorna un jeeciisha murdzinji shai plaaksnee proljetaaajut kaa finieris virs Pariizes.

Nu steornam atlicis dziivot veel pusgadinju (liidz pasha sasoliitajam terminjam). Varbuut mazaak ja kantoris steorn nospraagst aatraaak. Pokemons jeeciitis domaajams atnjirgsies tuvaako paaris nedeelju laikaa.

----------


## protu

> Mjaa, biedriitim protu smagi vienpuseeji zaskoki.  Traki rokas vicinaadams piedrikjeejis padzinju paladzinjus lauzhoties atveertaas durviis par zinaatnes logjiku, tachu vienlaiciigi taa kautriigi piemirstot to otru pusiiti - zinaatnes principus/eetiku, kas vispaar tiek uzskatiits par zinaatni


 Nu, kas tad tavuprāt tiek uzskatīts par zinātni? Apgaismo mani, ar enciklopēdiskiem faktiem, ja ne personīgām ģēniju uzrunām. Vai tad es neklausos, ausis vicinādams, kaut vienu diskutēt spējīgu būtni gaidīdams? Zinātnes principus es tieši esmu centies piedriķēt pietiekamā kopiju skaitā, lai tos pamanītu un varbūt atzītu par spēcīgākiem nekā tukša un neētiska (vien- vai abpusēji necienīga) gvelšana.

----------


## Delfins

Redz, ar mūsdienu ļoti attīstītu tehnoloģiju jau varēja ne to vien atklāt. Ja cilvēki bez traņiem mācēja elektronus skaitīt, kodolreakcijas taisīt un 1000 gados neko neatklāt par perpetumu (ar domu, ka tie bija daudz gudrāki nekā mēs), tad šaubos, ka tagad ar visiem super-kompiem kaut ko nosimulēs vai izrēķinās. Tāda tā vienvirziena stulba domāšana, un plus protams, ka lielākā daļa +/- jau ir atklāta.

Jāatcerās tikai vienu lietu, - jo vienkāršāka sistēma, jo lielāka efektivitāte un minimāli zudumi.
- ar sauli var sildīt ūdeni un apgaismot ēkas (caur optisko kabeli), bez jebkādas elektronikas
- naktī ir jāguļ, nevis jāapgaismo ielas (te protams cits faktors - noziedzība pieaugs), cik daudz MW aiziet šai praktiski(tieši praktiski) nevajadzīgai lietai
- līdz darbam var mierīgi aizripot ar velo neradot papildus izdevumus ne sev, ne dabai, ne uzņēmumam pie transportēšanas un ļaunumu ekoloģijai (pilsētas robežās tas 100% atmaksājas)
- bezjēdzīga papīra izmantošana avīzēm ar bullšitu un reklāmām, kad ir pieejams internets, kurš tāpat praktiski stāv dīkstāvē.
...
saraksts garš, bet ja tiešām grib kaut ko glābt vai vispār tikai paildzināt planētas starp-iznīcības posmu, tad jāatsakās no visa, kas liek papildus nevajadzīgu slogu energoresursiem, nu apmēram atgriezties 18.gs. laikā.

----------


## Steorn

> Kādreiz pratu pielietot magnētiskā lauka cirkulācijas teorēmu, kas ar integrāli pa noslēgtu līniju izsaka to empīrisko sakarību, ka kustini kā gribi pa riņķi iedarbības summa būs nulle, vai kko tamlīdzīgu. Par magnētisko materiālu īpašību maiņu neatceros praktiski neko.


 Konstantu magnētisko lauku gadījumā spēka integrālis jeb enerģijas izmaiņas noslēgta cikla gadījumā ir nulle, te es tev pilnīgi piekrītu   ::   bet tur jau tas āķis ka magnēts nav konstants magnētiskā lauka avots, tā iekšējais lauks M ir funkcija no ārējā lauka H un vēl arī laika t, ko bieži nemaz neņem vērā. Tāpat jāatceras ka M un H ir 3D vektori un magnēti sastāv no ļoti daudziem maziem šādiem vektoriem M, un lai reāli izrēķinānu spēkus starp magnētiem (kas jebkurā pat super modelēšanas programmā būs tikai kaut kāds tuvinājums), vienas konfigurācijas pilna apgrieziena sarēķināšanai var aiziet pat nedēļa. Te es gribu teikt ka matemātiskais dipola modelis ir diezgan tālu no realitātes.

----------


## protu

> iekšējais lauks M ir funkcija no ārējā lauka H un vēl arī laika t, ko bieži nemaz neņem vērā. Tāpat jāatceras ka M un H ir 3D vektori un magnēti sastāv no ļoti daudziem maziem šādiem vektoriem M


 No daudziem maziem vektoriņiem? Vai no nepārtraukta telplaika tenzoru lauka?  ::  Kā tev Maksvela vienādojumi? Vienalga, cik daudz, lieliem vai maziem, bet tie, šķiet, visai universāli apraksta sakarību starp magnētismu un strāvu. Un strāvai ir labi izpētīts sakars ar citiem enerģijas veidiem  :: 


> , un lai reāli izrēķinānu spēkus starp magnētiem (kas jebkurā pat super modelēšanas programmā būs tikai kaut kāds tuvinājums), vienas konfigurācijas pilna apgrieziena sarēķināšanai var aiziet pat nedēļa. Te es gribu teikt ka matemātiskais dipola modelis ir diezgan tālu no realitātes.


 Tātad tu tomēr piedāvā "reāli izrēķinātus" apgriezienus, nevis reālus?  ::  Uzbūvē konstrukciju, tā taču apgriezīsies stipri ātrāk par nedēļu  ::

----------


## Steorn

> No daudziem maziem vektoriņiem? Vai no nepārtraukta telplaika tenzoru lauka?  Kā tev Maksvela vienādojumi? Vienalga, cik daudz, lieliem vai maziem, bet tie, šķiet, visai universāli apraksta sakarību starp magnētismu un strāvu. Un strāvai ir labi izpētīts sakars ar citiem enerģijas veidiem


 Par telplaikas tenzoriem neko nezinu, bet uz magnētu var skatīties dažādi, fiziski tas sastāv no atomiem un katram atomam ir savs vektors M, bet rēķināšana aizņemtu mūžību   ::   tālāk tos var sagrupēt domēnos, reāli mums interesē tikai domēna kopējais vektors M, bet modelēšanas programmās kur parasti izmanto FEM metodi katrs elements ir krietni lielāks par domēnu. Īsti nezinu kāds matemātiskais modelis ir Flux simulatorā bet tas ka rezultāti prakstisi sakrīt ar fiziskiem mērījumiem tas ir fakts, visdrīzāk ka tiek izmantots tas pats vecais labais Maksvels  ::  



> Tātad tu tomēr piedāvā "reāli izrēķinātus" apgriezienus, nevis reālus?  Uzbūvē konstrukciju, tā taču apgriezīsies stipri ātrāk par nedēļu


 Kā jau teicu Steorn veic fiziskus reālus mērījums ar 2 metodēm un paralēli veic arī modelēšanu ar Flux, rezultāti praktiski sakrīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja mani interesētu svešu ideju kāšana un labu projektu noniecināšana, lai palielinātu patērinu un samazinātu resursu efektivitāti, un radītu duļkainu, vidi, kurā var nokrejot vērtīgās idejas un noniecināt noteiktam biznesam nevēlamās, tad pirmais, ko es izdarītu - visādi atbalstītu argumentētājus un domu apmaiņas ar argumentiem - tūlīt būs,  gaidām prezentāciju tūri, ir atlasīta zinātnieku grupa un visādi censtos novērst jebkādu skaitļu, novērojumu, eksperimentu un pierādāmu argumentu izmantošanu.

----------


## protu

Tieši tāpēc es iestājos par pedantiski zinātnisku pieeju šai tēmai. Saduļķoti prāti varbūt domā, ka "tūlīt būs" ir arguments, un citi saduļķoti prāti domā, ka "nebūs, jo nav konstatēts līdz šim" ir arguments  ::  Fizikas zinātne domā, ka tikai stingra loģika ir derīgs spriedums teoriju ietvaros, un tikai eksperiments ir arguments jautājumā, kas skar teoriju robežas.

Tirgzinības, protams, salīdzinoši ir dubļu peļķe - kurš skaļāk var pabļaut un uzmin, uz ko tieši cilvēka būtne ar savu racionālo un iracionālo pavilksies, tas arī aizbīda biznesu.

----------


## Zigis

Jeeci, ja interesē konkrētas shēmas ar ko paspēlēties, iesaku Bedini SSG
http://www.panaceauniversity.org/
http://www.icehouse.net/john1/john1.html

Man te viens pirms pāris nedēļām ar spīdošām acīm atskrēja, saka -  davai, taisam, es jau pa ceļam īsto tranzistoru un magnētus Latgalītē nopirku, tikai ar lodēsanu maz pieredzes.
Es tikai nosmējos, bet vakarā aiz gara laika palasīju viņa atastās saites un paša Bedini mājaslapu. Džeks diezgan pārliecinoši skaidro fantastiskas lietas. Tik un tā neticam, bet interesanti, gribētos paspēlēties, bet slinkums vadus pirkt un spoli tīt. Tad skatos, viens parasto kompja ventilatoru pārtaisījis.

Vienu vakaru pa pāris stundām, aiz neko darīt sametu to visu kopā no tā kas mājā bija, neieguldot ne santīma, uz KT805 no veca pastūža.

Ar vienu vārdu sakot tas verķis strādā - griežās, lādē aķus, tērē maz.
Es tik un tā vēl esmu 98% skeptiķis, spēlējos ar 9V baterejām, pārbaudu atlikušos 2%.
Galvenais jautājums, vai šeit ir reāls pieaugums, ko var izmantot reālā darbā. Maz ko sajēdzu par aķiem, tapēc reāli jālādē un jātestē ar reālu slodzi, darbu. Esmu sapratis ka volti vien neko nenozīmē.

----------


## defs

Es neesmu zinatnieks,tapēc strīdos neielaižos.Bet te ir laba ideja 1,.. minūte no sākuma.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Int5za7Eslo&NR=1
 Tas ir brīdis,kad tas verķis tiek griezts pulksteņa rādītaja virzienā.No vienas puses magnētam ir tāds ekranizējums,kas nelaiž to lauku cauri.Kad magnēts drusku tiek garām stacionaram megnētam,tad diezgan ņipri atgrūžas no tā.Līdz ar to notiek kustība.Kad šis atgrūdies,tad jau kārta būtu nakošajam magnētam,proti-jataisa disks ar daudziem magnetiem.Es domaju,ka ideja interesanta.

----------


## defs

p.s. apskatiet internetā kaut vai kondicionieri,kas parslegts sildīšanas režīmā.Uz 700 patērētiem vatiem tiek iegūts ap 2000W siltumenerģijas.Sanāk,ka lietderības koeficients ir ap 300%.Lidzīgi darbojas siltumsūkņi,kur kapara trubiņu ierok zemē.Ja gribas mūžīgo dzineju,tad atliek siltumenerģiju pārvērst elektriskajā ar pec iespejas mazak zudumiem.Un pāri palikušo enerģiju izmantojam kaut vai apgaismojumam.
 Vai varbūt es kaut ko nesaprotu? Apgaismojiet mani.

----------


## Raimonds1

2 enerģijas avoti

piemēram uz šitās palnētas vai tās pavadoņa varētu TTTĀĀĀĀADDDDUUUU siltuma dzinēju dabūt gatavu
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/84/articles/147785
bet ak vai - nekādas ekstras, nekāda tumšā matērija, Karno onkulis vai Peltjē papus un viss.

----------


## defs

Njā,tur nevienam neko nevajag.
 Es tikai negribu piekrist viedoklim,ko izteikuši primāti dažus gadsimtus atpakaļ,ka nekāds mūžīgais dzinējs nav iespējams/šo ideju turpinaja iepotēt arī skola/.Ja toreiz tiem pašiem cilvēkiem būtu jautāts kaut vai par mobilo telefonu,tad arī būtu pateikuši to pašu,nemaz nerunajot par starpplanētu robotzondēm,kas jau gandrīz katram bērndārzniekam zināms,ka tiek pētīts Marss.

----------


## Zigis

Šeit ir konkrētā shēma ar ko es spēlējos:
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... :Schematic

Tikai rieņa ar magnētiem un spoles vietā kompja ventilātors ar izravētu elektroniku.

----------


## Jānis14

Šekur vēl http://www.perendev-power.com/products.htm  ::  . Es domāju, ka ar pašreizējo fiziku neko tādu izskaidrot nevar. Ja nu vienīgi kaut kas tāds, kā vērpes lauka teorija, kaut gan arī tā teorētiski nav īsti pamatota. Tas, ka uz šaru kaut kas sanāca, ko nevar īsti izskaidrot, vēl neko nenozīmē. Pagaidām man liekas, ka tā ir tāda miglas pūšana.
Te vēl: http://www.radiotexnika.ru/doc/physics/air

----------


## a_masiks

* defs*
Kāpēc nevajag? Vajag! Bet, redzi - vajag risinājumu, nevis bazāru epja stilā. A bezjēdzīgas meklēšanas muļķību, daži primāti saprata jau pirms vairākiem gadu simtiem. Ne par velti mūzīgā dzinēja patentus kopš tiem laikiem vairs nepieņem.
Neskatoties uz  *protu* sofistiku - pastāv konceptuāls, loģisks pamatojums mūžīgā dzinēja neiespējamībai. Balstīts mūsu realitātes loģikā. Secīgi -ja mums ir darīšana ar reālu mūžīgo dzinēju - mums ir darīšana ar paranormālu parādību. Magnētismā tādu nav. Lai gan nenoliedzu -  magnētisms vienmēr ir pievilcis dažādus psihiski nelīdzsvarotus indivīdus. Magnētismā slēpjas kāda īpaša pievilcība. Ne par velti kopš alķīmiķu laikiem ar magnētiem "ārstē" un izdzen ļaunos garus. Tā kā ir redzētas 100 un 1 dažāda mūžīgā dzinēja šēmas -  sākot no gravitācijas vāveres riteņa, kapilārā spēka, magnētiskā, elektroķīmiskā, elektromagnētiskā, un elektroniskā... un zinot to ka tie ir tukšas riekstu čaumalas - varu būt droši pārliecināts - jebkurš nākošais būs tukšs rimeiks par sen apzelētu un izspļautu tēmu.
Kādi ir secinājumi par šo kņadu?
1) cilvēki izjūt satraukumu par drīzu tradicionālo energoresursu apsīkumu. Acīm redzot ir jāatīsta alternatīvie resursi, samierinoties ar alternatīvo resursu īpatnībām vai trūkumiem.
2)alternatīvie resursi ar savām īpašībām neapmierina gandrīz nevienu patērātāju.
3) cilvēkiem raksturīgi meklēt panaceju - universālu 100% iedarbīgu un 100% efektīgu brīnumlīdzekli. (sadie sapņi...)
4)panaceju meklē kā likums mazizglītoti vai analfabēti tajā sfērā, kurā notiek "meklēšana". Matemātiķis fizikā, ārsts vai grāmatvedis - ķīmijā vai elektronikā.
5) panaceju "meklē un atrod" veikli blēži. Bet šādi "projekti" ir ļoti īslaicīgi, ibo _nado rvaķj kogķi_ laicīgi...

edit - ir tomēr zināms labums no 4 punkta - cilvēciņi tomēr kaut ko iemācās tajās sfairās, kurās fiška nerubīja. Lai arī seko aplauziens, taču jāpiekrīt, ka iegūtās zināšanas ir pozitīvs pienesums... pat ja šīs zināšanas ir sen zināmas patiesības.

----------


## Steorn

> Šeit ir konkrētā shēma ar ko es spēlējos:
> http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... :Schematic
> 
> Tikai rieņa ar magnētiem un spoles vietā kompja ventilātors ar izravētu elektroniku.


 Var jau protams uztaisīt kaut ko kas griežas un priecāties par to, bet daudz svarīgāk būtu izpētīt procesus kas notiek konkrētā iekārtā, mājas apstākļos šādas lietas ir pagrūti izpētīt kā nākas, jo ne visiem ir pieejami nepieciešamie mērisnstrumenti. Es pats neesmu ņēmies ar Bedini motoriem, bet pieļauju ka vismaz daži no viņa motoriem var pārsniegt 100% lietderības koeficientu. Ja ir vēlme pamatīgi izpētīt visus procesus kas tur notiek jābūt pieejams osciloskops ar iespēju importēt datus iekš PC, vislabāk der digitālie USB osciloskopi, tad jābūt vismaz primitīvs apgriezienu mērītājs, bet vislabāk griezes momenta sensors kas dod vismaz 360 mērījumus uz apgriezienu. Vēl noteikti noderētu Holla sensors magnētisko lauku mērīšanai. Merīšanas metode ir diezgan skaidra un loģiska - par pamatu ņemam 1 apgriezienu un nomēram visas iesaistītās enerģijas. Ja sanāk kaut kas atšķirīgs no 100% un it īpaši ja sanāk >100%, tad ir vērts izpētīt dziļāk, protams jāņem vērā arī mērījuma kļūdas un nepilnības, mājas apstākļos būs pagrūti nomērīt elktromangnētiskā startojuma zudumus un termozudumus.

PS. Tas arī ir viens no cēloņiem kāpēc neviens šādas lietas nav kārtīgi izpētījis, parastam cilvēkam nav instrumentu/naudas lai ņemtos ar to un arī laika (jāstrādā un jāpelna nauda iztika). Kompānijās atkal neviens ar to nenodarbojas jo katrs inženeieris no galvas var noskaitīt visus 3 termodinamikas likumus, un viss pārējais ir pasakas viņu skatījumā   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Kompānijās atkal neviens ar to nenodarbojas jo katrs inženeieris no galvas var noskaitīt visus 3 termodinamikas likumus, un viss pārējais ir pasakas viņu skatījumā


 Nope. Kompānijās parasti mēdz strādāt normāli elektroniķi, kuri pazīst impulsu barošanas bloku shēmas (kas arī pēc savas fizikālās būtības arī ir Bedini motors). Bedini motors izgāžas tai acu mirklī, kad primārā akumulātora vietā ieslēdz sekundāro. Tb -  kad liek tam "mūžīgam dzinējam" kaut vai tikai sevi nobarot (kas viņam būtu jāvar, ja ir 100% vai vairāk lietderības) akumulātora vietā ieslēdzot lielas kapacitātes kondensātoru.
Lielākā problēma mājās -  nemācēšana noteikt ampērstundu lādiņu akumulātoros. To var samērā elementāri izdarīt.

----------


## Steorn

> Kompānijās parasti mēdz strādāt normāli elektroniķi, kuri pazīst impulsu barošanas bloku shēmas (kas arī pēc savas fizikālās būtības arī ir Bedini motors). Bedini motors izgāžas tai acu mirklī, kad primārā akumulātora vietā ieslēdz sekundāro. Tb -  kad liek tam "mūžīgam dzinējam" kaut vai tikai sevi nobarot (kas viņam būtu jāvar, ja ir 100% vai vairāk lietderības) akumulātora vietā ieslēdzot lielas kapacitātes kondensātoru.
> Lielākā problēma mājās -  nemācēšana noteikt ampērstundu lādiņu akumulātoros. To var samērā elementāri izdarīt.


 Akumulatori arī man liek skatīties uz Bedini motoriem diezgan skeptiski, ja akumulatoru vietā būtu viens kondensators un tā spriegums motora darbības laikā pieaugtu tad būtu vērts pašam uzbūvēt un visu nomērīt. Akumulatorā noris diezgan sarežģīti ķīmiski procesi kas arī atkarīgi no temperatūras, no sprieguma neko viennozīmīgu nevar secināt.

----------


## defs

Piedodiet,kas tad šitas ir ? http://www.perendev-power.com/emot100.htm
Es saprotu,ka "output power" ir izejas jauda,tātad magnētmotors bez benzina vai dizeļdegvielas.Ko ta te pārdod???
 Un akumulators palaišanai,nevis lai iegūtu 90kW vai 100kw jaudas.

----------


## Steorn

> Piedodiet,kas tad šitas ir ? http://www.perendev-power.com/emot100.htm
> Es saprotu,ka "output power" ir izejas jauda,tātad magnētmotors bez benzina vai dizeļdegvielas.Ko ta te pārdod???
>  Un akumulators palaišanai,nevis lai iegūtu 90kW vai 100kw jaudas.


 Mana intuīcija saka priekšā ka tie ir afēristi - iekasē naudu bet produkta nav, varbūt cer kādreiz uztaisīt, bet visdrīzāk ka kādu dienu sakrāmēs naudu koferos un nozudīs   ::  Īpaši ja paskatās uz šo http://www.perendev-power.com/health_s.htm , nu kaut kā neatbilst nopietnas firmas tēlam   ::

----------


## zzz

> varbūt cer kādreiz uztaisīt,


 outsourcees kantorim steorn un neuztaisiishanas gadiijumaa piedziis no shiem liigumsodu.  ::

----------


## Epis

jā man tas skepticisms ar katru gadu pieaug, bet optimisms samazinās (ir jau kādi 5 gadi pagājuši kopš uzgāju tos magnētu motorus) un pēdējais piliens jau laikam ka ir tas steorn, un ir jau laikam 2 gadi pagājuši un kā nav tā nav, un diez vai kautkas būs.
Bet reālas lietas kas nākotnē būs, jeb kas būs tā Lētā neerģija, ir ātomenes + lielās hidroelektrostacijas, vairāk mums nekādu citu lēto haļavno enerģiju nebūs, vējš saule atsevišķās teritorijās Jā bet Latvijā, saule būs ļoti dārgi, vējš tikai atseviškās vietās izdevīgi, citur dārgi, tākā vaidzētu mums uzcelt vienu ātomeni un miers, jo būsim reāli kad tirgū parādīsies Elektrokāri tad elektrības patēriņš strauji kāps, un kautkur tā jauda būs jāņem !

----------


## Steorn

> tākā vaidzētu mums uzcelt vienu ātomeni un miers, jo būsim reāli kad tirgū parādīsies Elektrokāri tad elektrības patēriņš strauji kāps, un kautkur tā jauda būs jāņem !


 Ar atomenēm labāk neaizrauties, pirmām kārtām enerģija jāņem no atjaunojamiem resursiem, Latvijā izdevīgākais ir vēja ģeneratori, audzēt rapsi vai citus augus un ražot biodegvielu, var arī dedzināt atkritumus ar tokamaku - kaut kādā krievu raidījumā dzirdēju ka tas pat atom atkritumus spēj sadedzināt un nekas kaitīgs nerodas. Tas protams pēc tava scenārija ja Steorn kaut kur pazūd vai likvidējas, bet tas nekad nenotiks, tieši otrādi šogad viss tiks novests līdz ilgi gaidītajam rezultātam - komercializācijas sākums, licencēšana utt.

----------


## zzz

> . Tas protams pēc tava scenārija ja Steorn kaut kur pazūd vai likvidējas, bet tas nekad nenotiks, tieši otrādi šogad viss tiks novests līdz ilgi gaidītajam rezultātam - komercializācijas sākums, licencēšana utt.


 steorna bazaarinja saglabaashana veesturei, lai shis atkal pa kluso nenodzeesh.

----------


## Steorn

> steorna bazaarinja saglabaashana veesturei, lai shis atkal pa kluso nenodzeesh.


 Vēsturnieks baigais   ::   Starp citu Steorn filmē arī dokumentālo video (speciāli nolīgta profesionāla filmēšanas grupa) tas nozīmē ka pēc visa šitā gaidāma arī dokumentāla filma un vismaz viena grāmata. Viena lieta ko viņi grib parādīt filmā - cilvēku attieksme pirms un pēc, lai būtu par ko aizdomāties un cilvēki nereaģētu tik fanātiski kad varbūt kādi citi "trakie" izgudros vēl kādu neticamu izgudrojumu, piemēram, laika mašīnu   ::

----------


## Delfins

> speciāli nolīgta profesionāla filmēšanas grupa


 Tas tikai nozīmē vienu - "mozgu" čakarēšana augstākajā pilotāžā... nekas vairāk.

----------


## a_masiks

> Viena lieta ko viņi grib parādīt filmā - cilvēku attieksme pirms un pēc, lai būtu par ko aizdomāties un cilvēki nereaģētu tik fanātiski kad varbūt kādi citi "trakie" izgudros vēl kādu neticamu izgudrojumu, piemēram, laika mašīnu


 Izlasīju.... un aizdomājos par šī projekta pierādīšanu/apgāšanu nevis no fizikas terojijas viedokļa, bet gan no autoritāšu puses. 
Principā vāji argumentēts pierādījums, jo balstās autoritātēs nevis loģiskajā fizikā, tomēr...
Tātad kas mums ir zināms? 
1)Tas, ka projekta pamatā ir fizikas procesi - magnētisms. Diezgan viegli pētāma un eksperimentējama joma.
2) projekts dod bezmaksas, bezresursu mūžīgo mehānisko enerģiju.
3)šāds enerģijas avots akūti interesē ne tikai civilo cilvēces daļu, bet ir arhisvarīgs militāristiem. Šādu dzinēju militāristi var vērtēt līdzvērtīgi atomieročiem, vai pat augstāk. Tanki, ar bezgalīgu darbības rādiusu, bez degvielas apgādes nepieciešamības, lidmašīnas ar bezgalīgu viena lidojuma attāluma resursu bez degvielas liekā balasta, kuģi ar to pašu, zemūdenes ar to pašu.
4) atomieroču izstrādē un ražošanā ir ieguldīti milzonīgi zinātnes līdzekļi. Var pameklēt wiki vai guglē dažnedažādo atombumbu detonācijas shematikas un konstrukcijas. Piemēram ar trīskāršo detonāciju. Fizikālie procesi, kas tur tika izpētīti un aprēķināti - ir par vairākām kārtām sarežģītāki nekā steornam.
5) lai arī militāristi būtu nāvīgi ieinteresēti - viņiem nav šādu dzinēju. Neviena paša. Militāristi ir pilnīgi atkarīgi no degvielas krājumiem un degvielas piegādēm.

Kāpēc militāristiem ar viņu anormāli lielo zinātnes potenciālu (vismaz nesalīdzināmu ar steorna grupiņu) - nekā tāda nav? 
/sazvērestības teorija nerullē - militāristi nenožņaudza un nenoindēja steornu, tikko tas parādījās, bet mierīga ļāva eksistēt/

----------


## Steorn

> Kāpēc militāristiem ar viņu anormāli lielo zinātnes potenciālu (vismaz nesalīdzināmu ar steorna grupiņu) - nekā tāda nav?


 Labs jautājums, vienīgā mana ideja ir tāda ka daudzi nozīmīgi atklājumi un izgudrojumi ir atklāti netīšām, kādreiz lasīju vienu grāmatu par izgudrojumu vēsturi, bet diemžēl neatceros nosaukumu, tad lūk izgudrojumi rodas pārsvarā nejauši - apgāžas kolba izlīst kaut kas un notiek negaidīts ķīmisks process, vai tiek kaut kas pārkarsēts vai savienoti nepareizi vadi utt, ko es gribu teikt, ka inženieri pārsvarā "staigā pa sen iestaigātu taku", ja kāds kaut ko izdara netīšām (vai tīšām) ne tā kā parasti tikai tad var atklāt un izgudrot kaut jo jaunu. Ja runājam par magnētisma pētīšanu, tad moderni un jūtīgi mērinstrumenti radīti ne pārāk sen, ja nemaldos kādi ~30 gadi atpakaļ, te es runāju tieši par griezes momenta sensoriem kas nolasītos datus ļauj iesūtīt datorā un vienkārši apstrādāt, iespējams ka arī citas kompānijas ir saskārušās ar anomāliem rezultātiem, bet atšķirībā no citām kompānijām Steorn nolēma šo anomāliju izpētīt sīkāk. Secinājums tāds ka pareizā vietā un pareizā laikā rodas nejauša apstākļu sakritība un tiek atklāts kaut kas nozīmīgs.

----------


## Delfins

Bulšits... militāristi jau sen visu ir izpētījuši. Tie akurāt daudz soļus priekšā ir parastām kompānijām. (Spec. kompānijas arī taisa spec. uzdevumus militāristiem).

Steorn nekas tāds nav. mūzīgais dzinējs nepastāv un diez vai tiks atklāts. Kaut šogad ar neizsīkstošu enerģijas avotu (magnētiem)  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.topix.com/energy/nuclear-ene ... achievable
http://www.triplepundit.com/pages/project-better.php
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/03/ ... c-Cars.php
 poļi un dāņi enerģētikas politizēšanu risina šādi

Ja par to , kuras tehnoloģijas atbalsta un kuras noliedz - visu nosaka normāls, kārtīgs, regulārs patēriņš. un proti - 30 gadus funkcionējošs siltumsūknis, laba siltumizolacija, lēts vēja ģennerators šaja shēma neiederas.

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Atbildi pats sev uz jautājumu - kāpēc bērnudārzu, skolas un Rīgas guļamrajonus neapsilda ar lētiem vēja ģenerātoriem, 30 gadus funkcionējošiem siltumsūķniem, kāpēc daudzdzīvokļu mājas grūti noslitināt (tb - mājas siltināšanas izmaksas pret siltuma cenu, ij iedzīvotāju maksātspēju), ij atradīsi atbildi - KĀPĒC šie risinājumi ir nelietderīgi.

----------


## a_masiks

PS -  es savu bērnu ziemā nelaistu uz bērnudārzu, kuru apsilda lēts vēja ģenerātors. Pat ja man piemaksātu lielu naudu. Bērniem bēru izmaksas ir tādas pašas, kā pieaugušajiem. Ieguvums nav nekāds.

----------


## WildGun

Vai, cik interesanti te, pie jums.

Izlasīju visu topiku. No viena gala līdz otram (līdz šai vietai). Domāju, ka varētu sanākt materiāls kādām četrām jaunām bībelēm ar visiem praviešiem, lieciniekiem, bīskapiem, zinātņu doktoriem un kas nu vēl pie reliģijas piederas.....


Lai uzlabotu sejas krāsu cīņas dalībniekiem (sasārtuši vaigi tiek uzskatīti par labas veselības pazīmi) un, varbūt, uzsildītu diskusiju, iemetīšu savas versijas.

1: Delfins apgalvo - mūzīgais dzinējs nepastāv un diez vai tiks atklāts.

Man liekas, ka mēs visi tādā mūžīgajā dzinējā dzīvojam. Parasti tas tiek saukts vārdā - visums. Jo jams radies ne no kā. Ar visu enerģiju, masu un, kā izrādās, tumšo matēriju un tumšo enerģiju. Singularitāte, tā sacīt. Matemātiski saprotams (?) jēdziens. Jeb, varbūt, man liekas nepareizi?

2: Hokings savulaik izteicās par to jocīgo melnā cauruma horizontu, kur pazūd viss. Matemātiski pierādīts !! Liela daļa no akadēmiķiem, laureātiem, neatkarīgajiem un citiem piekrita. Pēc tam Hokings mainīja savas domas. Ķip, viss tomēr nepazūdot. Jo kāds tajā matemātiski pierādītajā lietā pamanījies ievilkt savu ķeburu, kurš arī izskatoties tīri sakarīgi.

P.S. Kamēr N-tās reliģijas un vēl N-tākie dižprāti nebūs tikuši viens ar otru galā, tikmēr lietošu savu aprobežoto prātu. Un mans prāts saka - pierādi, ka tas griežas.

----------


## Epis

vienreiz jau pieminēju par tiem Vēja ģenerātorie, ka Anglījā privāteņu ciematos daži ir tos verķus uzlikuši, un pēc pētījuma nospiedošam vairākumam pat pie stipra vēja nevella elektrības tas ģenerātors neģenerē, proti vidēji knapi sanāk 3 LEd diodes lampām, šeit iet runa par tiem kas ir līdz kādiem 10W jaudas ģenerātoriem, un tākā latvijā mums ir vairāk mežu + švakāks vējš tad par šādiem sīkaiem privātmāju ģeneriem ar zemu mastu var vairums aizmirst, vienīgais kas strādās ir vertikālie vēja ģenerātori, kas domāti turbulentiem vējiem no visām pusēs maza izmēra lai var uzspraust uz māju jumta, vot tie gan sevi atpelna (tā teikts vienā rakstā kurā pētīja cik tad angļijā sarežo tie saliktie ģeneri, un daudzi cilvēki ir nelaimīgi un spļaudās kā traki.. ) 
tākā ar vēju ir tā: vainu lielie augstie >50-100-1000 KW ģenerātori (industriālai elektrības ražošanai, nevis privātenēm), vai arī mazie vertikālie (jauda pāris KW) kas domāti turbulentiem vējiem un ir ideāli ciematos, uz mājas jumtiem, ja kas arī daudzstāv mājām šādus varētu liktu, piemēram starp manu 5stāveņu bloku māju un blakusesošo (atālums kādi 10-20metri) parasti pūš afigena spēcīgs vējš, proti ir vietas kur tas vējš ejot caur bloku labirintiem baigi sakoncentrējās un vētras laikā koki likās ka maz neliekās, un tādā vietā uz mājas stūra ja uzliktu sāniski visas sienas garumā tos vertikālos tad 100% varētu noņemt vidēji kādus 10-20KW elektrības. + troksnis no tiem ģenerātoriem ir mazs tākā miegam nemaisītu. 
tākā pilsētām arī ir tīri labs potenciāls vēja enerģijas savākšanai. 

+ nakotnē arhitektiem kas projektēs mikrorajonus vaidzētu tās mājas taisīt tā lai šādi varētu vēju savākt, piemēram iedomājaties bloku māju kompleksu "Y" zīmē kur vidū ir  tukšums un tur pa vidu tad ja ieliktu vienu lielu, vai vairākus mazus vertikālos ģenerus tad tā varētu elektrību ģenerēt ka maz neliktos, jo māju sienas vēju novirzītu un sakoncentrētu centrā, lūk to es sauktu par mūsdienīgu modernu, energoefektīvu arhitektūru. 

jā siltumsūknis ir vēl viena no tām tehnoloģijām, bet to variāk vaig skatītes no enerģijas taupības viedokļa, piemēram izmantojams ventilācijas sistēmās, par ko pašlaik neviens laikam īsti tā nedomā, populārāki ir tie zemes siltumsūkņi nekā gais,gais tipa, bet ziemā lielāka jēga uzskatu ka būtu tieši no gais,gais, jo paši padomājat ja jūs vidēji dienā kādas 3reizes vēdinat telpas tad cik daudz enerģijas tiek vienkārši izķēzīts ? un tai vietā lai to enerģiju ražotu svilinot kokus, elektrību, izdevīgāk tač ir samazināt to enerģijas aizplūšanu

----------


## Delfins

> Man liekas, ka mēs visi tādā mūžīgajā dzinējā dzīvojam. Parasti tas tiek saukts vārdā - visums. Jo jams radies ne no kā. Ar visu enerģiju, masu un, kā izrādās, tumšo matēriju un tumšo enerģiju. Singularitāte, tā sacīt.


 Tu tagad gribi teikt, ka punktā X bija vispār NEKAS, un no tā radies milzum daudz enerģijas, masas, matērijas un t.t. (= visums)?
Resp., tu arī uzskati, ka ir jāpastāv iespēja mulzum daudz šīs pašas enerģijas un masas koncentrēt vienā punktā, kurā nekā nav vispār? un vēlāk to izmantot kā enerģijas avotu?

Mūžīgais dzinējs pēc definīcijas ir jā'but slēgtā sistēma. Ārpus tās jebkāda viņa enerģijas izmantošana nav iespējama (tur ir tie fundamentālie 100% un enerģijas nezudamības likums), ko aptuveni(ideologiski) arī pastāv kā visums - enerģijas pārveršās vienā otrā un t.t. saglabājot kopējo 0 - nekur nekas nepazūd un nekas nerodās papildus  :: 

Attiecīgi ko es gribēju pateikt, ja Steorn uzražos tādu dzinēju, tad viņam jābūt nedzirdamam, nedz siltuma/enerģijas ņemšanas/atdošanas dzinējam. Vipār nekādas enerģijas apmaiņas. Attiecīgi, secinam, no tāda vispār nekādas jēgas.

----------


## defs

Par vēja ģeneratoriem runājot,tie maksā vairākus tukstošus,kas katram nebūs pa kabatai.Varētu jau uzbūvēt pats,bet galvenais jautājums-vai to atļaus kāds uz mājas uzstādīt?Būs jajautā visādiem gudrniekiem,kas grozīs galvas un teiks,ka tas neizskatās smuki uz jumta.Ja peikukuļosi visādus ierēdņus,tad beigās valdība uzliks nodokli,ko grūti būs samaksāt.
 Iedomājieties,ja visi sāks likt visādus ģeneratorus un mūžīgos dzinējus,tad kas maksās Latvenergo par elektrību?Valsts cietīs zaudējumus,jo laikam Latvijā Latvenergo maksā vislielākos nodokļus valsts kasē.
 Tas nozīmē,ka neviens nedrīkst zināt,ka Tev ir tas dzinējs.Labi,es mazliet ironizēju.
Ja nopietni,tad lasiju kāda krievu zinātnieka rakstu par elektromotoriem.Viņa doma ir,ka no elektromotora patērētās jaudas mēs saņemam tikai nelielu procentu derīgās mehāniskās enerģijas.Pārējā jauda aiziet siltumā un visādos laukos,ko motora rotors nesaņem.Lūk,kur jāveido ekonomija - uz ekonomiskakiem patērētājiem.
 Kad būšu tuvumā "Latgalītei",tad sapirkšu tos magnētus un mājās paeksperimentēšu.Mana darba biedrene sodien teica,ka ģēniji ir tie cilveki,kuriem nav loģiskās domāšanas,proti,tie,kas nevādās no vispārpieņemtiem principiem.Apmēram tā  ::

----------


## a_masiks

*defs*
Visnotaļ novēlu veiksmīgu un radošu eksperimentēšanu. Ļoti ceru, ka ja arī neuztaisīsi perpetum mobile (par ko esmu vairāk kā pārliecināts), tad vismaz atkārtosi vidusskolas fizikas kursu. Tas ir ļoti svētīgi ij pozitīvi. Izglītoti ļaudis valstij ir vajadzīgi.
Ja tomēr apdomāsies un sekosi Bismarka padomam mācīties nevis no savām, bet svešām kļūdām, tad iedošu palasīt šo:
http://pm.far-for.net/pm.php?page=23

ļoti vērtīga lasāmviela, ja lasa VISAS sadaļas.... starp citu, vētīga arī mūsu draugam steornam. Ja nemaldos - praktiski identiskas konstrukcijas kā steorna motoram ir sen kā pieteiktas patentiem... tik, vot... kaukā... pasaules spīdekļu slavas vietā, jamiem ierādīta vietiņa mazāk cēlo pacientu galerijā...

PS - kaut kas man liek domāt, ka Tava darba kolēģe ir visnotaļ jauka, simpātiska un lakam arī gudra blondīne.... es Tevi apskaužu. Patiešām patiesībā!

----------


## WildGun

> Tu tagad gribi teikt, ka punktā X bija vispār NEKAS, un no tā radies milzum daudz enerģijas, masas, matērijas un t.t. (= visums)?


 Es neko negribu teikt. Tas izriet no dižo prātu spriedumiem. Kas tad ir tas "lielais sprādziens"? Kas tad bija tai punktā, no kurienes viss radies? Ja pieņem, ka mūsu visums ir "+", jo neitrāls točna viņš nav, tad kur ir "-"?

Es vedinu uz to, ka pat dižie prāti visu līdz galam neizprot. Un ja kāds, pie krūts sisdams, brēc, ka "tas nevar būt, tāpēc, ka tas nekad nevar būt", tad jau tas drusku līdzinās reliģijai. Ir jau bijis.....

----------


## Delfins

Tā nav reliģija, tie pamatprincipi - fizikas likumi un t.t.
Lielie prāti nav izkoduši, kas tad ir bijis, noticis, kas no kā radies, toties mūžīgā dzinēja neiespejamību nenoliedz daudzi. Pārējais ir fantāzija un "paspīdēšanas"vēlme.

Kāpēc lai visums nebūtu neitrāls? Visums ir bezgalīgs, un kā jebkura slēgta sistēma iekšējo spēku/enerģiju un t.t. summai jābūt 0.

----------


## Steorn

zzz, Vari izsvītrot no Steorn nepiepildīto solījumu saraksta punktu par 300 inženieru uzņemšanu februārī, šodien tiks apdeitota lapa kurā tiks aicināti 300 inženieri pieteikties un sākt izstrādāt produktus. Atliek vēl tikai sagaidīt validāciju  ::

----------


## WildGun

Reliģijai līdzību piešķir tas, ka daudzi no šiem dižajiem prātiem TIC, ka ir tā, kā viņi iedomājas. Un ir ļaudis, kuri TIC, ka tie pirmie runā muļķības. Un ,dies pasargā, pielaist šos dažādi ticīgos vienu otram tuvāk par 2m. Viņi tak gatavi viens otram rīkli pārgrauzt. Vai tas kaut ko neatgādina?

Par visumu - tiek uzskatīts, ka jams ir galīgs. Veči jau meklē, dikti meklē, to mīnusu, tikai jams nekur nav. A ja nu tas mīnuss sprādziena brīdī ir aizšāvies "uz otru pusi"? Ķipa, ja nu mēs neesam vienīgie? Ja nu kaut kur ir mūsu "mīnusi"? Ja tā, tad varbūt pastāv kāda mijiedarbība?

Īsāk - kamēr nekas nav skaidrs, nu nekādi nedrīkst neko apgalvot kategoriski. Tā var kļūt par apsmiekla objektu.....

----------


## karloslv

tipiskie pokemonu argumenti ir - ja jau VIŅIEM (nu, tiem tur gudrajiem) nav skaidrības par visu, tātad viņu teorija ir tikpat vāja/laba kā manējā, kas uz šķūņa sienas rakstīta. un tad panesas visādi teksti par antipasaulēm, tukšuma brīvajām enerģijām utt. no okama griežņu principa viedokļa pokemoniem ir taisnība, protams, nav vajadzības ticēt (un pat iedziļināties, jo neko tālāk par aritmētiku parasti smadzenes nevelk) tik sarežģītām teorijām, jo strādā arī pati vienkāršākā teorija "es esmu viens pasaulē, viss ir mans izdomājums un es zinu, kā tā strādā". viena lieta gan nepielec - teorijas koherence un noderīgums. bļin, ja tiltus, televizorus un datorus būvētu pēc šīm metafiziskajām teorijām, tad pokemoniem mutes būtu ciet, jo būtu jāsēņo, lai sarūpētu sev iztiktu. 

cieņu pret citu darbu laikam var iemācīt tikai ar mietu.

no otras puses - smieklīgi reizēm palasīt spriedelējumus  ::

----------


## Delfins

Var jau protams uzskatīt, ka visums stāv uz bruņurupuča muguras.. Tomēr mana uzstāja ir tāda, ka to neatklās nekad, tāpat kā perpetumu  :: 

Uzskatu, ka visums ir bezgalīgs, tikpat kā laiks, ibo to pierāda parastā matemātika.. aiz cipara 1, iet 2, tālāk 3 un t.t. līdz bezgalībai. Tas pats ar visumu - iedomājies lielu lineālu... aiz vienas galaktikas tālāk ir cita un t.t. Pat ja ir sasniegta pe'dējā galaktika/zvaigzne/puteklītis - aiz tās vienmēr būs jau pirmajā milimetrā "kaut kas" - tumšā matērija vai vēl sazin kas  :: .. un aiz tās vēl "kaut kas"

Steorn, A vot nesaprotu, kam tie 300 inženieri... ko šamie izgudros? Tipa dzinējs jau gatavs?

----------


## WildGun

Veči, nevajag uzreiz brukt virsū. Es neesmu uzrakstījis nevienu savu ideju. Tie visi ir to pašu dižo prātu spriedelējumi.

Sākot šeit piedalīties, jau rakstīju, ka vēlos bišku uzsildīt diskusiju un uzlabot sejas krāsu. Tas, liekas, ir izdevies. Ar visām rīkļu graušanām.....  ::  

Viena mana ( nu, ne mana, varbūt, toties man piemērota) ideja ir gan - nekad nesaki nekad.

----------


## Steorn

> Steorn, A vot nesaprotu, kam tie 300 inženieri... ko šamie izgudros? Tipa dzinējs jau gatavs?


 Kāds vēl dzinējs ? izskatās ka neseko tam ko es rakstu, atkārtoju vēlreiz, Steorn izstrādā intelektuālo īpašumu, tā nav kompānija kas ražo dzinējus, baterijas, mobilos vai automašīnas, ar to nodarbosies tās inženierfirmas kuras pieteiksies, tās 300 kompānijas kas tagad pieteiksies tiem nebūs nekas jāmaksā līdz kamēr produkti būs gatavi laišanai tirgū tad gan nāksies maksāt par licencēm, kā arī visiem pārējiem kas pieteiksies jau pēc validācijas.

----------


## karloslv

> Uzskatu, ka visums ir bezgalīgs, tikpat kā laiks, ibo to pierāda parastā matemātika.. aiz cipara 1, iet 2, tālāk 3 un t.t. līdz bezgalībai. Tas pats ar visumu - iedomājies lielu lineālu... aiz vienas galaktikas tālāk ir cita un t.t. Pat ja ir sasniegta pe'dējā galaktika/zvaigzne/puteklītis - aiz tās vienmēr būs jau pirmajā milimetrā "kaut kas" - tumšā matērija vai vēl sazin kas .. un aiz tās vēl "kaut kas"


 Vēl citi varianti:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Models_of_ ... the_cosmos

----------


## Delfins

> ideja ir gan - nekad nesaki nekad.


 tā nav ideja, tā jau ir pretruna pati sevī  :: 

Ak tad Steornīši tirgos kaut kādas idejas... nu šaubos, ka tur kāds pieteiksies. Ja nu kādi afēristi/reselleri  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Ak tad Steornīši tirgos kaut kādas idejas... nu šaubos, ka tur kāds pieteiksies. Ja nu kādi afēristi/reselleri


 Nu to gan grūti prognozēt vai izdosies piesaistīt lielas kompānijas vai neizdosies nekas, ja neizdosies tad viņiem ir "plāns B" bet to es nevaru stāstīt  ::  Afēristiem un reselleriem nekas labs nevar sanākt, pamēģini piemēram patirgot ASV vai eiropā mobilo kurš izmantotu nelicencētu Orbo tehnoloģiju, varas iestādes fiksi tiks galā, krievijā vai Ķīnā gan tas varētu iet cauri.

----------


## WildGun

Ar to Steorn, manuprāt, ir dikti vienkārši - ja tie 300 inženieri, vai kas nu vēl tur, spēs parādīt STRĀDĀJOŠU prototipu, viņu nākotne garantēta, daudziem zinātniekiem gals klāt. Ja verķa nebūs - pašiem galva nost. Punkts.

Kas tur daudz ko spriedelēt.

----------


## a_masiks

> Afēristiem un reselleriem nekas labs nevar sanākt, pamēģini piemēram patirgot ASV vai eiropā mobilo kurš izmantotu nelicencētu Orbo tehnoloģiju


 Nu, lai tirgotu licenci -  no sākuma tā ideja ir jāpatentē. Ja nav patenta - nav licences. Un kā reiz ar patentēšanu izskatās ka iet ne visai.
Mēģināšana sarunāt 300 inženierus, kas sāks izstrādāt konstrukcijas un produktus pamatojoties patentā, kurš nav vēl patentēts... ir vai nu klaja muļķība vai tik pat klaja krāpniecība. Es lieku uz otro. Pie kam pirms gada taču jau bija runas par 300 zinātniekiem/inženieriem, kas jau ir nokomplektēti, ij dūšīgi kaut ko strādā, lai izgatavotu... ko? Gatavus produktus? Validācijas eksponātus Steorna vietā? HVZ. Pagāja gads. Un sākas vis no gala? Interesanti gan...

----------


## a_masiks

> spēs parādīt STRĀDĀJOŠU prototipu, viņu nākotne garantēta, daudziem zinātniekiem gals klāt. Ja verķa nebūs - pašiem galva nost. Punkts.


 Cik jaunietis naivs.....!!!
Ja būtu palasījis to krievu saitu - zinātu, ka nestrādājošam-neesošam prototipam ir 1000 un 1 atruna. Visādas tehniskas grūtības... (nevar dabūt tos PIETIEKAMI stipros magnētus, kaukādus citus materiālus utt)

----------


## WildGun

Cik onkulis gudrs....

Ja Tev būtu maiss ar naudu, Tu pirktu NEPĀRBAUDĪTU ideju? Lai vai kādas tās atrunas nebūtu, kamēr verķa nav, nav arī naudas. Elementārs bizness. Kamēr smērē acīs kaut ko, par ko lielākā daļa cilvēku smīkņā, nekas nevar sanākt. Afēristi un viss.

P.S. Jaunietim rīt dzimene. Paliek 51.....


P.P.S. Paldies par apsveikumiem. Nevajadzēja jau nu tērēties. Labāk ņemam vienu uz jaunieša veselību. Priekā !!!!

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja Tev būtu maiss ar naudu, Tu pirktu NEPĀRBAUDĪTU ideju? Lai vai kādas tās atrunas nebūtu, kamēr verķa nav, nav arī naudas


 Es  -  nē, nepirktu. Vai tā darītu visi? Noteikti, ka nē! Ja pārsvarā būtu tāds homogēns, pragmatisks un saprātīgs uzvedības modelis - neeksitētu finansu piramīdas. Bet tak ļaudis, kuriem nauda - pavelkas uz "iedo man piecīti, un sarunā vēl 3 tādus pašus, kas iedos piecīti gan man, gan tev, ij būs tev naudas kā tualetes papīru..."
Tb - smadzeņu apstrādes tehnoloģijas ir varenplašas....

PS - Priekā! Audzi liels un dūšīgs!  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Nu, lai tirgotu licenci -  no sākuma tā ideja ir jāpatentē. Ja nav patenta - nav licences. Un kā reiz ar patentēšanu izskatās ka iet ne visai


 Ar patentēšanu iet labi cik man zināms, 2 patenti kas saistīti ar mērīšannas metodēm jau publicēti un pieejami, meklē te htttp://ep.espacenet.com/  , ir arī citi nepubliskoti patenti, neesmu eskperts patentēšanā, bet esmu dzirdējis ka patents tiek publicēts pēc 12 vai 18 mēnešiem pēc to apstiprināšanas. Iespējams ka kaut kā var arī pagarināt šo periodu, te jāprasa zinošiem cilvēkiem.



> Pie kam pirms gada taču jau bija runas par 300 zinātniekiem/inženieriem, kas jau ir nokomplektēti, ij dūšīgi kaut ko strādā, lai izgatavotu... ko? Gatavus produktus? Validācijas eksponātus Steorna vietā? HVZ. Pagāja gads. Un sākas vis no gala? Interesanti gan...


 Droši vien tu domā tos developer foruma testētājus kuru skaitā esmu arī es, tie tika uzņemti 2007 gada martā, mums nekas nebija jāizgatavo, galvenais mūsu uzdevums bija testēt apmācības moduļus un pašu forumu, un vēl šo to   ::  bet nekādā gadījumā izgatavot kaut kādus produktus, jo nekādas prasības kandidātiem netika izvirzītas - varēja tikt jebkurš kurš pirmais piesakās.

----------


## WildGun

> Bet tak ļaudis, kuriem nauda - pavelkas uz "iedo man piecīti, un sarunā vēl 3 tādus pašus, kas iedos piecīti gan man, gan tev, ij būs tev naudas kā tualetes papīru..."


 Nu, šitos man žēl nav nemaz. Lielākā šaize ir iekš tā, ka, piramīdai brūkot, cieš tie, kam nekāda sakara ar to nav. Tu un es.

Bet, domāju, ka šis nav tas gadījums. Te - vai nu ir, vai nav.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ar patentēšanu iet labi cik man zināms, 2 patenti kas saistīti ar mērīšannas metodēm jau publicēti un pieejami


 vai tad Steorns ir mērinstrumentu firma? Mani fascinēja tie murgi par griezes momentu mērīšanu.... nafiga tas vajadzīgs, ja sistēma strādā - viņa neapstāsies, ij dos enerģiju. Ja nestrādā - mērījumi neko tur nelīdzēs. Protams, ja mērījumi domāti acu aizmālēsanai - tad cita runa, tad gan vajag, un vajag neapšaubāmi precīzākus, nekā šobrīd var zin./tehniskā attīstība piedāvāt...




> mums nekas nebija jāizgatavo, galvenais mūsu uzdevums bija testēt apmācības moduļus un pašu forumu, un vēl šo to


 Tas, tjipa -  bars cilvēku veselu gadu testēja interneta lapu un forumu? Nu..... pirms ķerties pie mūžīgā dzinēja.... laikam jau vajag kārtīgi sagatavoties... nez - skrūvjgriežu un uzgriežņu atslēgu sameklēšanai-sagatavošanai arī kādu gadiņu atvēlēs? Lieka steiga taču kaitīga, vai ne?

----------


## Steorn

> vai tad Steorns ir mērinstrumentu firma?


 Tagad būs   ::   Jā viņi izstrādāja un tirgos mērinstrumentus, skaties vēlāk steorn lapā, visu varēsi apskatīt un izlasīt. Es jau varu iedomāties skeptiķu reakciju uz šo   :: 




> Mani fascinēja tie murgi par griezes momentu mērīšanu.... nafiga tas vajadzīg


  Tu laikam esi ģēnijs kurš var uzbūvēt jebko bez mērisntrumentiem   :: 




> Tas, tjipa -  bars cilvēku veselu gadu testēja interneta lapu un forumu?


 Un vēl "šo to" ko es nevaru teikt   ::  . Piekrītu ka tas periods iztiepās baigi garais, 2006 gadā Steorn plānoja visu pabeigt 2007 gada beigās, bet tagad jau 2009, bet kā saka labāk vēlāk nekā nekad.

----------


## zzz

> zzz, Vari izsvītrot no Steorn nepiepildīto solījumu saraksta punktu par 300 inženieru uzņemšanu februārī, šodien tiks apdeitota lapa kurā tiks aicināti 300 inženieri pieteikties un sākt izstrādāt produktus. Atliek vēl tikai sagaidīt validāciju


 A man pilniibaa pojeb@@@@@tj steorna dancoshanas ar 300 inzhenieriem.   ::  Tas ir tikai kaarteejais lohu puudereeshanas gaajiens, no kaa man ne silts, ne auksts.

Motorinju, kursh griezhas shie var paraadiit? Nee? Nu tad nekaa, steorns joprojaam neko nav uztaisiijis.

Un zinaatniskaa validaacija arii taa iespriedusies, ka nemaz nekust? Aijaijai.    ::  




> Ar patentēšanu iet labi cik man zināms, 2 patenti kas saistīti ar mērīšannas metodēm jau publicēti un pieejami,


 2 gab lohainie patenti bez jebkaadas jeegas. Patentu ofisi taadus izdod tiiri labpraat, jo sanjem par to patentu regjistreeshanas, uztureeshanas utt naudinju. Savukaart kreisi un arii ne tik kreisi kantori lohainos patentus arii taisa labpraat (ja ir lieka naudinja ko patentu ofisam uzdaavinaat) jo ziimeeshanaas ar taadiem labveeliigi ietekmee glupaakos investorus un rada imitaciju burnoi dejateljnosti. Savstarpeeja apmierinashanaas starp kantori un patentu ofisu, un uzmesti, kaa jau parasti, tiek investori.  :: 

(Taa kaa tiiri profesionaali iznaak laiku pa laikam darboties ar patentiem, tad man ir labi zinaams kaa tur tie niecinji notiek un cik veerti ir absoluutais vairums patentu.)




> ir arī citi nepubliskoti patenti, neesmu eskperts patentēšanā, bet esmu dzirdējis ka patents tiek publicēts pēc 12 vai 18 mēnešiem pēc to apstiprināšanas. Iespējams ka kaut kā var arī pagarināt šo periodu, te jāprasa zinošiem cilvēkiem.


 Pardon, kameer nav publiceeti, tikmeer ir labticiigi uzskataami par neeksisteejoshiem.  ::  Tas nozimee ka jebkursh driikst steorna milzu nosleepumu  atklaat veelreiz vai nospert spiegoshanas celjaa un razhot un tirgot miljonos un raadiit steornam nepieklaajiigus zhestus.  :: 

Vieniigaa probleeminja ka nav jau tur absoluuti nekaa ko reaala ko razhot un nebuus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tu laikam esi ģēnijs kurš var uzbūvēt jebko bez mērisntrumentiem


 Bet man nekad nav bijusi vajadzība lietot superprecīzu barometru skrejošo gaismiņu izgatavošanā! Tb - nekad man nav nācis prātā mērīt otršķirīgas lietas, tādā veidā kompensējot teorijas nezināšanu!!!

----------


## Steorn

> Tu laikam esi ģēnijs kurš var uzbūvēt jebko bez mērisntrumentiem
> 
> 
>  Bet man nekad nav bijusi vajadzība lietot superprecīzu barometru skrejošo gaismiņu izgatavošanā! Tb - nekad man nav nācis prātā mērīt otršķirīgas lietas, tādā veidā kompensējot teorijas nezināšanu!!!


 Nu un kas tevi mulsina ja kāds mēra rotējoša fizikāla ķermeņa griezes monentu ar griezes momenta sensoru ? Tas ir loģisks solis ja gribi redzēt magnētu mijiedarbības spēku vai dabūt kinētiskās enerģijas līkni.

----------


## WildGun

A_masik, nesaki, nesaki.....

Te jau vajadzīga Higsa torsionu bozonālā rīkstīte ar integrētu Jetija cepurīti. Ir lietas, ko ar parastu testeri nomērīt nevar....  ::

----------


## Steorn

> A man pilniibaa pojeb@@@@@tj steorna dancoshanas ar 300 inzhenieriem.


 Tev jau labāk patiktos ja šie nepildītu savus solījumus, bet nekā, sanāca abloms tev   ::  



> Motorinju, kursh griezhas shie var paraadiit?


  Var, bet nerādīs  ::  



> Un zinaatniskaa validaacija arii taa iespriedusies, ka nemaz nekust? Aijaijai.


  Tu esi pareģis vai kā ? Kā tu vari zināt kust vai nekut kas tur, nezini tāpēc paklusē, savādāk izskaties pēc vecas klaču tantes, varbūt arī tāda esi   ::  
Kas attiecas uz patentiem, tad tur tev varētu būt taisnība, gan ASV gan eiropas patenti tiek publicēti 18 mēnešu pēc to aizpidīšanas (filling), bet tas nekādā veidā nav saistīts ar patenta piešķiršanu (granting), un cik es sapratu abi tie Steorn patenti nav piešķirti, te nu es arī esnu neziņā, ko tas varētu nozīmēt.

----------


## Delfins

> Motorinju, kursh griezhas shie var paraadiit?
> 
> 
>   Var, bet nerādīs


 Tātad neeksistē... gluži loģisks secinājums. un nevajag te ļa-ļa... Pats esi redzējis?

----------


## Steorn

> Motorinju, kursh griezhas shie var paraadiit?
> 
> 
>   Var, bet nerādīs 
> 
> 
>  Tātad neeksistē... gluži loģisks secinājums. un nevajag te ļa-ļa... Pats esi redzējis?


 Interesanta tev loģika, neesmu redzējis tāpēc neeksistē   ::  Bet ja kāds cilvēks ir redzējis tad nozīmē ka priekš viņa eksistē, bet priekš tevis neeksistē, sanāk sviests kaut kāds   ::

----------


## Delfins

Tā ir vistīrāka naivo cilvēku apšmaukšana. Par bazaru ir jāatbild, ja tu saki, ka ir - RĀDI. Neviens vārds nav pierādījums. Pat ja to pateica pats dievs.

----------


## Steorn

> Tā ir vistīrāka naivo cilvēku apšmaukšana. Par bazaru ir jāatbild, ja tu saki, ka ir - RĀDI. Neviens vārds nav pierādījums. Pat ja to pateica pats dievs.


 Ok, pierunāji, vairāk es neteikšu ka Steornam ir strādājoši prototipi, cerams ka validācija spēs tevi pārliecināt vai Steorn demo kas plānots šogad.

----------


## Delfins

Ok  :: 

Sarakstiņš:



> - ir strādājoši prototipi
> - validācija izies uz URRĀĀ
> - strādājošais Steorn demo šogad

----------


## zzz

> Tev jau labāk patiktos ja šie nepildītu savus solījumus, bet nekā, sanāca abloms tev


 Gugugu, steorn, tu tak esi tikpat debiils kaa beerninsh epis.  ::  Atkaartoju veelreiz:

Man ir *pilniibaa POJEB@@@TJ* steorna dancoshanas ar 300 inzhenieriem.   ::  

Ja nesaproti vaardinju POJEB@@@TJ, skaidroju siikaak - es sho steorna "soliijumu" un taa milzu "izpildiishanu" uzskatu par absoluuti nebuutisku. Tik pat labi tas aaksts seans makaartijs vareetu arii apsoliit ka taadaa un taadaa datumaa shis publiski nostaasies uz galvas vai sniegs dzhigas priekshnesumus un to pat izpildiit plashas komisijas klaatbuutnee - tas ne mazaakajaa meeraa neapstiprinaatu vinja bazaarus par muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudroshanu. 




> Var, bet nerādīs


 Gugugu. Lai tik neraada. Neparaadiis liidz 9. septembrim - vieteejam biedriitim vaardaa steorn buus dikti suurs abloms.  ::  Luudz dievinju un seanu lai shie tomeer labaak paraada.  :: 




> Kā tu vari zināt kust vai nekut kas tur, nezini tāpēc paklusē,


 Shis nu reiz ir padoms ko tev, glupaa klachu tante steorn, buutu bijis veelams pasham ieveerot.  ::  Visi tavi bazaari shai forumaa ir bijushi tuksha muldeeshana bez jebkaada reaala pamatojuma, nepaartraukta komunisma soliishana tuuliit, tuuliit, jau mazaak kaa gadinsh palicis.

----------


## Steorn

Domāju ka šādas diskusijas nav vērts turpināt, šādi strīdēties var bezgalīgi un turklāt man vairāk interesē konstruktīvas tehniskas sarunas nevis strīdēšanās, tāpēc turpmāk atbildēšnu tikai uz tehniskiem jautājumiem (protams tikai uz tiem ko atļauj NDA)

----------


## zzz

> Domāju ka šādas diskusijas nav vērts turpināt, šādi strīdēties var bezgalīgi un turklāt man vairāk interesē konstruktīvas tehniskas sarunas nevis strīdēšanās, tāpēc turpmāk atbildēšnu tikai uz tehniskiem jautājumiem (protams tikai uz tiem ko atļauj NDA)


 Tfuu, nu ta beidzot biedriitis steorns sviniigi pazinjoja, ka shis netaisaas turpinaat bezjeedziigos komunisma uzcelshanas soliijumus, ar ko vinsh ir nodarbojies liidz shim.  ::

----------


## Zigis

Ir tāda latviešu filma, "Vīrietis labākos gados" saucās, uzņemta 70 gadu vidū.

Tur centrālais tēls, liels telekomunikāciju speciālists, stāsta studentiem par nozares problēmām, kabeļu tīkla veidošanu, releju līnijām u.t.t. Beigās, kā parasti drīkst uzdot jautājumus, jauns entuziastisks studentiņš jautā :

" A varbūt nākotnē izgudros kādu citu veidu telefonus, lai nevajadzētu šos daudzos kabeļus? Varbūt tā vienkārši, pa gaisu?"

Uz ko izcilais, pieredzes bagātais experts autoritatīvi atbild:

" Tas Jums, jaunajiem viss tā vienkārši, pa gaisu! Mācīties un sūri strādāt vajag."

Vobščem čalīti pie vietas nolika uzreiz. Šodien interesanti skatīties.

----------


## zzz

Tantinjaam ko paklachoties - pietiek arii "pa gaisu"

Bez daudzajiem kabeljiem - nespamotu tu, Zigi, internetaa.  ::  Taa kaa nekur jau vinji nav pazudushi.

----------


## Powerons

Nevajag aizmirst par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu!  :: 
bet, tas neiszlēdz iespēju uzbūvēt ģenerātoru, kura lietderības koeficents ir reāli izmērām virs 100%.
Proatams kur tad rodās pārējā enerģija?  Vēl ir daudz neizpētītu dabas procesu un, ja kādam no šāda dabas procesa izdodās
pagrābt enerģiju, pašam izgudrotājam nezinot no kurienes tā nāk, tad sanāk lietderības koeficents virs 100%
Sliktākais šinī padarīšanā ir tas, ka izgudrotājs nezin un neapzinās kādas sekas un blakus parādības dabā var rasties izmantojot šādu enerģijas resursu lielos apjomos.
Tā pat kā ar naftas produktiem, kamēr lieto maz, tikmēr nekas, bet kā visa cilvēce tērē nejēgā, tad globālā sasilšana klāt.

----------


## Delfins

blin nu takš beidziet čakarēt smadzenes jaunajiem.. analfabēti... liet. koef nekad nevar būt >100%...  >100% var būt, piem., ekonomikā peļņas rādītājs... bet ne dzinējā.

Patiesībā visas sistēmas/dzinēji strādā ar 100%, tikai lielākā daļa aiziet sildīšanai un berzei. Efektīvais liet. koef. (enerģijas pārveršana ķinētiskajā), būs vienmēr <100%




> Vēl ir daudz neizpētītu dabas procesu


  un kādi tad piemēram? NU tādi reāli, ko cilvēks varētu imantot, ražojot ķinētisko enerģiju? 
Garu/auras "magnētiskais" lauks? Vai dieva pirksts? Jebkurā gadījumā tā būs sava veida "degviela", un kā mēs visi zinam - degviela tiek neatgriezeniski pārversta citā "substancē". Tas pats ar magnētiem.

----------


## Steorn

> .. analfabēti...


 


> enerģijas pārveršana ķinētiskajā


   no comments   ::

----------


## Zigis

> Vēl ir daudz neizpētītu dabas procesu
> 			
> 		
> 
>   un kādi tad piemēram? NU tādi reāli, ko cilvēks varētu imantot, ražojot ķinētisko enerģiju?


 Atbilde ir pašā jautājumā - neizpētītie.

----------


## Zigis

zzz,
nesaspringsti tik ļoti, būs jau labi ::

----------


## karloslv

> Atbilde ir pašā jautājumā - neizpētītie.


 Un tev neizraisa smaidu pašizcepto jauno mājas pētnieku paaudze? Pētniecība, neatejot no klaviatūras. Karogs jums rokās!

----------


## zzz

Audz liels un vesels, zigiit.  :: 

Augt gudram neveeleeshu, tas tev nedraud. Nu, gan jau iztiksi taapat.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Un tev neizraisa smaidu pašizcepto jauno mājas pētnieku paaudze? Pētniecība, neatejot no klaviatūras. Karogs jums rokās!


 kas vainas mājas pētnieku paaudzei ?  :: 
kur tad intresanti jāiet lai varētu kautko izpētīt, uz bibloteku vai ?? uz kādām laboratorijām (kurās šiti nevienu no malas iekšā nelaiž  ::  ) ja būtu pieja pie kāda aprīkojuma tad situācija protams ka būtu labāka, bet tādā nabag valstī ka Lv man liekās ka citas iespējas nav jaunajai paaudzei kā būt "mājas pētniekiem + zinātniekiem"  ::  

labāk tā nekā nekā !!  
nu es jau laikam ka virs 90% savus pētījumus veicu neatejot no kompa  ::

----------


## zzz

> kas vainas mājas pētnieku paaudzei ?


 epi beerninj, es nepavisam neesmu impreseets no tevis kaa jaunaa maajas inzheniera, uzkonstrueetaa cpld frekvences meeriitaaja.

Man pat jaasaka tas ir pilniigs kroplis sanaacis.

Un finaalo video tu joprojaam neesi ielicis.




> kur tad intresanti jāiet lai varētu kautko izpētīt, uz bibloteku vai ??


 Jaa, beerninj epi, tai skaitaa uz biblioteeku. Shitaa prasme ui kaa nodereetu, internets un gigabaiti piraatisko graamatinju ne tuvu nav viss kas pasaulee eksistee.

----------


## Epis

nesen viens zinātnieks uztaisīja unipolāro magnētu, reāli līdz šim tāds pastāvēja tikai teorijā un šis tad ar kautkādu īpatnēju metālasakausējuma plāksni ir panācis tādu efektu ka tas magnēts acīm redzot ir unipolārs, intresanti vai tāds magnēts kautko maina ?? šo itkā haļavno dzinēju radīšanā ?? 
lasīju par to tajā PhysOrg.com
cik es tur sapratu tad tas magnēts tip laižot no sevis ārā to laiku taisni tikai vienā virzienā (nekas atpakaļ neiet).
ko sakāt par tādiem magnētiem ? 




> Un finaalo video tu joprojaam neesi ielicis.


 kad to kameru dabūšu tad nofilmēšu kas ir, bet nu esu sapratis ka nav vispār jēga man neko pierādīt tev, ja nēsi spējīgs saprast pašu ideju, idejas būtību, un velme ir tikai uztaisīt kašķi, tad daudz vieglāk ir pateikt "tev taisnība" un likt tev domāt ka esi  viss gudrākais, nekā pārlieicnāt cilvēku kuru principā nevar pārliecināt, un pats galvenais ka viņš pats zin ka viņu mēģina pārliecināt tajā lietā kurā viņam ir stringra pārliecība, savā taisnībā, un šāda pārliecināšana cilvēkam ir ļoti smaga, apmēram tas smagums ir līdzvērtīgs piemēram: ieskaidrojiet tādam kārtīgam dievam ticīgam cilvēkam ka tā ticība ir smadzeņu skalošana, teikšu godīgi es to esu mēģinajis darī, rezultātā cilvēkam ir šoks, un dabīgā pretreakcija visu manis teikto noliegt, un ieslēgties sevī (uzbūvēt apkārt tādu kā mūri), 

man reāli apnika tur tā čakarēšanās ar to ģenerātora pārtaisi, itkā nekas sarežģits tur nav, bet ir viena tāda niance kuru es īsti nemāku uzkodēt, proti, man ir pretējas funkcionalitātes kods, un to aceros arī bīj baigi grūti uzkodēt, un tas ir kā āķis, puzle kuru seriālajā kodēšanas stillā ir grūti aprakstīt, un dēļ tik nenozīmīgas lietas man slinkums to drīt, priekš cnc devaisa loģikas jā, bet priekš tāda strunta, nav vērts..

----------


## a_masiks

> bet nu esu sapratis ka nav vispār jēga man neko pierādīt tev, ja nēsi spējīgs saprast pašu ideju, idejas būtību,


 Pirms tevi pelnīti un taisnīgi acpārda dajebkurš forumietis, tomēr laipni atgādināšu - derības un kašķis nebija par taviem "man šķiet ka es varu" un  "nu tad var teikt ka esmu varu uztaisīt". Tb -  pie pakaļas visas tavas idejas, rēgi un iedomas. Strīdus ābols bija neliels, bet strādājošs hercmetrs, kurš mēra frekvenci no 10-100 Hz līdz 30Mhz  ar izšķirtspēju 10Hz. Tu apgalvoji ka tas uz 64 šūnu CPLD sanāks viss lētāk un viss vieglāk. Ir pagājis milzīgs termiņš, kura laikā varēja 10 reizes pasūtīt tās LĒTĀS detaļas, 10 reizes pašam izdatavot vai pasūtīt PCB bordu. Ir pagājis papildus termiņš un tūlīt būs pagājis vēl viens mēnesis. Devaisa nav. Un tu atļaujies pārmest kādam iespītēšanos un neticību tavam "strādājošajam" (?????!!!) devaisam?




> man reāli apnika tur tā čakarēšanās ar to ģenerātora pārtaisi,


 Tam es piekrītu. Jo acīm redzot esi nokodis tik "mazu" kumosiņu, ka nespēj to apēst... atliek tikai sīkums - izspļaut to ārā, visnotaļ publiksi to atzīt un apsolīties *tā* vairs nedarīt!  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ar paris flipflopiem sadalit frekvenci uz 8 un talak 30mhz/8 = 4mhz var jau skaitit ar 12mips mikrokontrolieri.
beefs

----------


## zzz

Beef - lieta ta bija par to ka beerninsh epis savaa parastajaa stilinjaa meetaaja pirkstus "cpld ruljezzz, skatieties kaa pareizi vajag", bet kad shis tika uzaicinaats savus vaardus pieraadiit ar darbiem, taa ieseedaas suudos liidz ausiim.  :: 

Maakslinieciskais video par to kaadu displejchiku shis saveidoja ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam, izmantojot cpld, redzams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd6TF5yhqaU

----------


## Epis

kā ar to Unipolāro magnētu ?? 
oftops: 
Es uzskatīju tā ka nopietnā līmenī izstrādājot tādu devaisu uz plates ir jābūt vismaz kautkādai programmējamai loģikai (cpld, vai minī 1$ fpga (atmel, vai jaunie 65nm siliconblue) un MCU kā opcija, var būt, var nebūt, bet ja ir darīšana ar virs 30Mhz signāliem.
 un kā parasti neviens jau netaisa galīgi fiksētas funkcionalitātes devaisu, vienmēr jau grib sabāzt viņam papild funkcionalitāti un tad ar šādiem signālu ātrummiem tas ir realizējams tikai ar kādu programmējamās loģikas čipu, jo citas alternatīvas kā virs 50Mhz 32bit MCU kas itkā varētu tos signālus noķert ir daudz dārgākas.
es vismaz tā darītu ja man būtu kautkāds tāds devais jāprojektē (es liktu cpld+Mcu).
es uz plates neliktu nekādus parastos fiksētos loģikas čipus. vienīgi kādus jaudīgus signāla pastiprinātājus (bufferus), bet likt visādus taimerus, AND,XOR manā skatījumā ir arhajiski, ekonomiski neizdevīgi, es liktu maximāli programmējamus, funkcionālus čipus tā lai varētu funkcionalitāti pamainīt nemainot pašu plati, kā pašlaik es itkā projektēju to plati priekš cnc kontrolliera bet tākā uz plates bīj vieta 2vām CPLD + normāli kontakti tad mierīgi uzlodēju Frekvenč metru, ja man būtu salodēti fiksētie čipi tad nekas tāds nebūtu iespējams !! tākā šitā plate man principā ir viss krutākā, jo tur ir gan normāla ar DSPblokiem jaudīga  fpga, gan CPLD, gan 32bit stm32 procis, vesels tehnoloģiskais Parks  ::  
Lūk tāds ir mans domu gājiens kautko taisot. 




> Maakslinieciskais video par to kaadu displejchiku shis saveidoja ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam, izmantojot cpld, redzams


 un pašlaik tādā stillā strādā abi displeji, un kāda principā jēga filmēt pa jaunu ?  redz dispeji varētu mirgot normāli ja tas dizains būtu uz 1na cpld čipa nevis uz diviem, un tā ir sanācis ka es lodēju uz tādas elektronikas kas man bīj pa rokai, neiešu tač es sūtīt jaunu PCB pa 20Ls almiko dēļ kautkāda frekveņčmetra, un pats ar plates kodināšanu nodarboties negribu, un lodēt vadus ručnuju pie tā TQFP iepakojuma, vai vecās CIII plates 0.5mm pitch ceļiem arī nav nopietni, tākā izmantoju to kas bīj pa rokai un šāds nu ir tas rezultāts, strādāt jau strādā, bet jēgas no tāda gļukaina dispeja nekādas !

----------


## karloslv

> kā ar to Unipolāro magnētu ??


 Un kā ar lidojošām cūkām? Viens paziņa teica, ka kaut kur esot dzirdējis, ka Amerikā kaut kur esot.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja magnētam vienā galā pieliek supervadītāju, kurš "apēd" magnētisko lauku, tad nesanāk unipolārs magnēts?
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja magnētam vienā galā pieliek supervadītāju, kurš "apēd" magnētisko lauku, tad nesanāk unipolārs magnēts?


 Ja plakanās baterijas vienu kontaktu iemērc Daugavā -  vai mums sanāk unipolāra baterija?
Tas, par ko epis runā ir  magnētu piramīdu savienojums sfēriskā konstrukcijā tādā veidā, ka viens pols atrodas sfēras vidū, bet otrs -uz sfēras virsmas.
Teorētiski, apskatot šo magnētu no ārpuses, tam ir tikai viens pols. Vai tiešām magnētiskais lauks no virsmas aiziet bezgalībā, lai atgrieztos caur sfēras centru - šaubos. Var gadīties, ka ideālā sfērā iekšējie magnētiskie spēki pretdarbojas viens otram, ij ārpusē magnētiskā unipolārā lauka vienkārši nav.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ak taas smukas linijas ko zime magnetiem? tur bija ta, ka pa liniju iet vienada stipruma lauks. Tad ja butu unipolars magnets, tad tas linijas ietu taisni prom no magneta un sanaktu, ka lauks bezgaliga ataluma no magneta ir tik pat stirps ka tuvuma?

nu ta pat fanatzeju... :P
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

līnijām jābūt noslēgtām, citādi maksvels kapā apgriezīsies. iespējams, ka teorētiskajam magnētiskajam monopolam apkārt iet koncentriskas līnijas līdzīgi kā elektriskā lauka intensitātes līnijas. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_monopole

interesanti, ka ir unipolārie motori: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unipolar_motor

----------


## Steorn

> līnijām jābūt noslēgtām, citādi maksvels kapā apgriezīsies.


 Katru reizi kad kāds piesauc Steornu kapā apgriežas ne tikai Maksvels, bet arī Ņūtons, Einšteins un vēl daži citi   ::  




> interesanti, ka ir unipolārie motori


  Vispār 2D monopolu var izveidot plaknē, bet pilnu 3D gan laikam nesanāks, vismaz nevienam nav izdevies.

----------


## a_masiks

> Katru reizi kad kāds piesauc Steornu....


 Nesen iemetu acis Wiki. Tādi dīvaini jaunumi Steornam ar februāri esot. Validācijas solījumi izgaisuši... vai kā?




> Vispār 2D monopolu var izveidot plaknē, bet pilnu 3D gan laikam nesanāks, vismaz nevienam nav izdevies.


 Fiksi paštukojot - man sanāca ka nevar nedz 2D ne 3D.
Vienkārša iemesla dēļ: ja mums ir magnētiska sfēra vai rinķis ar pretēji vērstiem vienādiem magnētu spiniem - kopējā ārējā magnētiskā lauka nebūs. Tas sanāk nemagnitizēts dzelzs gabals, kur domēnu magnētiskie vektori ir haotiski un kopejā summa =0. Tb - katram magnētiskajam domēnam, pa diagonāli pretī stāv tāds pac, pretēji vērsts domēns. Dzelzs gabala kopējā lauka summa = 0. Vot i jums rokā reāls unipolārs magnēts! Lietojiet veseli!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Drosvien neistais topiks, bet ta ka te magnetu geniji ir sapulcejusies, tad pajautasu seit...  :: 

Tatad runa ies par basus skalruniem. Kur es isti neiebarucu ir tas, ko maina magneta izmers/stiprums skalruna aizmugure? Jo stipraks magnets, jo mazak energijas aiziet karstuma un vairak membranas kustinasana vai ka? Ja godigi, tad magnetisms ir vieniga fishka, kura isti neiebraucu skolas fizika. 

Tas ir.. ja es parformuletu jautajumu, tad kada ir sakariba starp magnetiska lauka stiprumu, vadu, kura plust kaut kada strava un speku (vai apt interesantak - darbu), kads rodas starp vadu un magnetisko lauku (ceru, ka pareizi visu noformuleju).

Paldies! 
Beefs
edit: patiesiba tas, kas mani loti interese, ir vai pie loti liela magnetiska lauka pievadot vadam niecigu stravu speks bus loti liels un otradi - nu ar fisku, ka skalrunus varetu barot ar line out, bet tur liels elektro magnets un mazais magnets pret lielo magnetu ir liels speks vai ari ta nav?

----------


## Epis

labi reku ir tas zinātniskā raksta links. "Making magnetic monopoles, and other exotica, in the lab"
http://www.physorg.com/news153074178.html
šito brīnumu itkā zinātnieks atklāja nahaļavu, kļūdas rezultāts, tākā lai kautko fundamentāli jaunu atklātu ir jāskatās tur kur vēl neviens nav skatījies, un jādara kautkas pilnīgi pretējs, prātam aptverams, jo ja darīsi tā kā visi citi tad nekas jauns nesanāks.

saprast vispār to zinātnieka ideju ir baigi pagrūti saprast. 
Es saprotu to tā ka tam monopolam vaidzētuizstarot magnētisko lauku apmēram tāpat kā Led diode gaismu, vienīgi atšķirība tāda ka magnēts to darbu dara Nahaļavu, tātad pēc manas teorijas, kur es saku ka magnēts ir enerģijas ģenerātors mēs iegūstam haļavno enerīgju  :: , principā es tagat saprotu ka tas mans pieņemums par magnētu kā enerģijas avotu ir reāli valīds tikai tad ja runa iet par monopolu magnētu, kas to lauku izstarotu uzvisām pusēm kā gaismu  :: . 

tākā tad kad uztaisīs monopola magnētu tad arī būs mūžigie magnētu dzinēji  ::

----------


## karloslv

F = I * L * B

Ja dabā būtu ideāli vadi, nebūtu svarīgi, cik liels magnēts stāv (B), palielini attiecīgi L (vada garumu) vai I (strāvu). Tā kā šajā pasaulē viss ir reāls, pieslēdzas inženieri, kas saka, ka vada garums nozīmē pretestību, kas nozīmē siltuma zudumus dQ/dt = I^2 * rho * L / S, un tas turklāt nozīmē arī lieku masu un lieku skaļruņa membrānas inerci. Vienkāršāk ir palielināt B.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu karlos, tad ja es pareizi saprotu, tad var uztaisit skalruni ar loti specigu elektromagnetu (patstaviga magneta vieta), bet spoli barot ar line out svako signalu un ari sanak sava veida audio pastiprinatajs?
tad sanak, ka skalruna kustinasanas darbu veic magnets, nevis strava/spriegums, kas iet spole. Bet es ari saprotu, ka nevajadzetu but iespejamam ar patstavigo magnetu iegut ekstra energiju nenokurienes (muzigais dzinejs... lol)

Beefs

----------


## Epis

tajā wiki lapā par magnētu monopolu par šito tēmu ir tikai viens citāts, kur ir atsauce (16) uz to jauno atklājumu un tur rakstīts tā:



> "Monopoles" in condensed-matter systems
> 
> While a magnetic monopole particle has never been observed, there are a number of phenomena in condensed-matter physics where a material, due to the collective behavior of its electrons and ions, can show emergent phenomena that resemble magnetic monopoles in some respect.[15][16][17] These should not be confused with actual monopole particles; in particular, the divergence of the microscopic magnetic field is zero everywhere in these systems, unlike in the presence of a true magnetic monopole particle.


 nu cerams ka nākotnē kāds spēs izgudrot,uztaisīt kādu mangētisko monopolu

----------


## a_masiks

> tad sanak, ka skalruna kustinasanas darbu veic magnets, nevis strava/spriegums, kas iet spole.


 Nē. Magnēts rada lauku, pret kuru var "atsperties" spole, ja tajā plūst strāva. Jo stiprāks magnēts - jo "cietāka virsma" pret kuru atsperties. Darbu dara tikai un vienīgi strāva.
Tā sanāk, ka ja ir ekstra stiprs magnēts, tad vajag mazāku strāvu, lai iegūtu spēku pārbīdīt spoli. Šķiet pat bija tādi elektromagnētiskie pastiprinātāji, taču ir viens mīnuss: lielākiem magnētiem nelieto plānas un vieglas austiņu membrānas, ibo tas nav ekonomiski racionāli. A biezās skaļruņu membrānas pakustināt Lineout nebūs pa spēkam.

----------


## karloslv

> Nu karlos, tad ja es pareizi saprotu, tad var uztaisit skalruni ar loti specigu elektromagnetu (patstaviga magneta vieta), bet spoli barot ar line out svako signalu un ari sanak sava veida audio pastiprinatajs?
> tad sanak, ka skalruna kustinasanas darbu veic magnets, nevis strava/spriegums, kas iet spole.


 nē, nepareizi saproti. tā strāva spolē vēl ir jādabū iekšā. darbu neveic magnēts, darbu veic spēks. spēku rada strāva. lai radītu strāvu, vajadzēs papūlēties (radīt spriegumu un noturēt šo strāvu). tas arī ir DARBS. atskaitot zudumus, patērētā enerģija nemainīsies ne par matu. samazināsies strāva, toties palielināsies spriegums, kas nepieciešams, lai panāktu tādu strāvu. 

p.s. tikko izlasīju, ka a_masiks to pašu ir paskaidrojis  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Es saprotu to tā ka tam monopolam vaidzētuizstarot magnētisko lauku apmēram tāpat kā Led diode gaismu, vienīgi atšķirība tāda ka magnēts to darbu dara Nahaļavu, tātad pēc manas teorijas, kur es saku ka magnēts ir enerģijas ģenerātors mēs iegūstam haļavno enerīgju


 Alķīmiķis.... lauks un enerģija  - NAV VIENS UN TAS PATS! Enerģina ir stāvoklis starp 2 dažādiem lauka punktiem ar atšķirīgu potenciālu. Pārejot no punkta ar augstāku enerģiju uz zemāku -  mēs iegūstam enerģijas starpību. Vienalga kādā izskatā - kā elektrisko, magnētisko, kinētisko, termisko utt. Lai nonāktu atpakaļ - mums jāpatērē, no malas jāiedod tieši tik pat daudz enerģijas apukaļ! Ja neiedosi - tajā pašā punktā nenonāksi. Aksioma. mļin.

----------


## Steorn

> Tādi dīvaini jaunumi Steornam ar februāri esot. Validācijas solījumi izgaisuši... vai kā?


 Tev taisnība no lapas solījumi pazuduši, arī paši validētāji viens otrs pamukuši, bet joprojām sola šogad publicēt.

----------


## Steorn

> Fiksi paštukojot - man sanāca ka nevar nedz 2D ne 3D. Vienkārša iemesla dēļ: ja mums ir magnētiska sfēra vai rinķis ar pretēji vērstiem vienādiem magnētu spiniem...


 Nepareizu magnētu tu apskatīji tāpēc arī nesanāca, vajag ņemt nevis diametrāli magnetizētu bet radiāli, tipa disks vai tors kuram vidū viens pols, apkārt pretējs,  mērot lauku precīzi plaknē sanāk visapkārt radiāls lauks, bet atpakaļ līnijas iet caur centru no augšas un apakšas (caur Z asi)

----------


## Steorn

> saprast vispār to zinātnieka ideju ir baigi pagrūti saprast. 
> Es saprotu to tā ka tam monopolam vaidzētuizstarot magnētisko lauku apmēram tāpat kā Led diode gaismu, vienīgi atšķirība tāda ka magnēts to darbu dara Nahaļavu, tātad pēc manas teorijas, kur es saku ka magnēts ir enerģijas ģenerātors mēs iegūstam haļavno enerīgju , principā es tagat saprotu ka tas mans pieņemums par magnētu kā enerģijas avotu ir reāli valīds tikai tad ja runa iet par monopolu magnētu, kas to lauku izstarotu uzvisām pusēm kā gaismu . 
> tākā tad kad uztaisīs monopola magnētu tad arī būs mūžigie magnētu dzinēji


 Monopols nekādā veidā nav saistīts ar haļavno enerģiju, personīgi manas domas - magnēti tiešām ir enerģijas ģeneratori, bet to enerģiju tu parasti dabuj laukā un ieliec atpakaļ tieši tik pat un rezultātā tev ir 0, bet ja zin kā tad var dabūt tā ka enerģijas kopsummā nav 0   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> vajag ņemt nevis diametrāli magnetizētu bet radiāli, tipa disks vai tors kuram vidū viens pols, apkārt pretējs, mērot lauku precīzi plaknē sanāk visapkārt radiāls lauks, bet atpakaļ līnijas iet caur centru no augšas un apakšas


 Bet tad nesanāk ka tiek apskatīts unipolārs magnēts...
Tb -  _ja skatamies 3D diskam no sāniem.... _ nu un ja skatamies parastam magnētam tikai no viena gala? Arī, zin, ideāls unipolārs magnēts.... redzam taču tikai vienu polu, vaine?


Edit -  man tā padarīšana ar unipolāro magnētu atgādina centienus izgatavot koka nūju ar vienu galu. Nu, piemēram, ja nūjai ir 2 gali, tad vienu ātri nozāģēt nost, vai iemērkt sērskābē.... saliekt nūju ritenī vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu...

----------


## Delfins

bezgalīgā plaknē - nebūs nekad unipolārs, jo tāds ir magnētiska lauka pamatprincips - "bulta"/vektors virzās no + uz -
tas ko jūs te pārprotat, ir tas pats, kas pateikt - no "tukšuma" uztaisīt visumu.

----------


## Steorn

> vajag ņemt nevis diametrāli magnetizētu bet radiāli, tipa disks vai tors kuram vidū viens pols, apkārt pretējs, mērot lauku precīzi plaknē sanāk visapkārt radiāls lauks, bet atpakaļ līnijas iet caur centru no augšas un apakšas
> 
> 
>  Bet tad nesanāk ka tiek apskatīts unipolārs magnēts...
> Tb -  _ja skatamies 3D diskam no sāniem.... _ nu un ja skatamies parastam magnētam tikai no viena gala? Arī, zin, ideāls unipolārs magnēts.... redzam taču tikai vienu polu, vaine?


 Nu tas ir atkarīgs ko un kā mēs definējam, to ko es aprakstīju ir radiāls homogēns lauks visos virzienos bet tikai 2D plaknē, ja tu skaties uz parasta magnēta polu tad tas sanāk 1D monopols (respektīvi nūja ar vienu galu   ::  )

----------


## WildGun

Āksti.....

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu tas ir atkarīgs ko un kā mēs definējam, to ko es aprakstīju ir radiāls homogēns lauks visos virzienos bet tikai 2D plaknē, ja tu skaties uz parasta magnēta polu tad tas sanāk 1D monopols


 Nope. Ja magnētu skaties 2D plaknē - nevar būt magnētiskā spēka lījnijas ārpus 2D plaknes. Savukārt, ja tev ir  2 vienādi, viens otram pretī vērsti magnēti slēgtā magnētiskā sistēmā, tad kopējais lauks būs 0. Hotj pakaries.  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Ja magnētu skaties 2D plaknē - nevar būt magnētiskā spēka lījnijas ārpus 2D plaknes. Savukārt, ja tev ir  2 vienādi, viens otram pretī vērsti magnēti slēgtā magnētiskā sistēmā, tad kopējais lauks būs 0. Hotj pakaries.


  Kāpēc tad nevar būt ? manā piemērā ir   ::  Ja skatamies 3D telpā tad gan vienmēr sanāk 0

----------


## Delfins

> (respektīvi nūja ar vienu galu   )


 Nūjai ir 2 gali - tas tā.. tāpēc jūs vēljoprojām sapņojat par free-enegy un mūžīgiem dzinējiem.. Klasika!

----------


## Delfins

> Ja magnētu skaties 2D plaknē - nevar būt magnētiskā spēka lījnijas ārpus 2D plaknes. Savukārt, ja tev ir  2 vienādi, viens otram pretī vērsti magnēti slēgtā magnētiskā sistēmā, tad kopējais lauks būs 0. Hotj pakaries. 
> 
> 
>   Kāpēc tad nevar būt ?


 tāpēc ka bezgalīgā 2D plaknē vienā punktā būs pretēji vērsts vektors/(vektoru kopsummas)... to es jau tev esmu teicis

----------


## Steorn

> (respektīvi nūja ar vienu galu   )
> 
> 
>  Nūjai ir 2 gali - tas tā.. tāpēc jūs vēljoprojām sapņojat par free-enegy un mūžīgiem dzinējiem.. Klasika!


 Nu ja to nūju kaut kur iesprauž tad ārā rēgojas tikai viens gals  ::  Daudzi cilvēces sapņi ir piepildījušies, cilvēki sapņoja lidot kā putni - izgudroja lidmašīnas, sapņoja pastaigāt pa mēnei - arī to izdarīja, tas kādreiz likās nesasniedzams tieši tāpat kā tagad daudziem liekas ka mūžīgie dzinēji nav iespējami, laika mašīnu uzbūvēt arī nav iespējams, tāpat arī teleportācija nav iespējama, ja civlēki nesapņotu tā arī tagad dzīvotu alās  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Nu ja to nūju kaut kur iesprauž tad ārā rēgojas tikai viens gals


 tieši tāpēc šie fanātiķi nespēj saredzēt, ka otrs gals ir "tur, pa otro pusi"...

Kurš ir teicis, ka uz mēnesi nevar aizlidot (ar pamatojumu?). neviens. Taču šeit ir neapstrīdami pamatojumi un gadsimtu pieredze mūžīgo dzinēju veidošanā.
Lidošana/Kosmosa progress notika ļoti īsā sprīdi un nu tālāk nekur vairs netiekam, jo esam izsmēluši limitu.

ja tu man tagad spraudīsi batonus, ka var izgudrot iekārtu, kas pārvietos 80kg vielas uz tukstošiem km. mikrosekundes laikā - atspārdīšu  ::

----------


## Steorn

> tāpēc ka bezgalīgā 2D plaknē vienā punktā būs pretēji vērsts vektors/(vektoru kopsummas)... to es jau tev esmu teicis


 Nope, tev nav taisnība, iespējams ka tu nesaprati to magnētu kādu es aprakstīju, Visi vektori ir vērsti tieši no centra (radiāli) un ir vienādi visos virzienos *2D plaknē* Pašā centrā gan ir viens punkts kurā nav megnētiskā lauka ne vertikāli ne horizontāli.

----------


## Steorn

> ja tu man tagad spraudīsi batonus ...


  Nē to es gan vairāk netaisos darīt, es solījos ka vairs neapgalvošu neko par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, šajā jautājumā būšu maksimāli tolerants, bet par teleportāciju gan varētu pastrīdēties   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Visi vektori ir vērsti tieši no centra (radiāli) un ir vienādi visos virzienos 2D plaknē


 nu un tagad saskaiti visus vektorus kopā, ij uzzināsi vektoru, kas nāk ārā no objekta.

----------


## Steorn

> Visi vektori ir vērsti tieši no centra (radiāli) un ir vienādi visos virzienos 2D plaknē
> 
> 
>  nu un tagad saskaiti visus vektorus kopā, ij uzzināsi vektoru, kas nāk ārā no objekta.


 kāpēc gan būtu jāsummē visi vektori kopā ? Jebkuram magnētam sasummējot kopā visus vektorus sanāks 0, pat teorētiskajam monopola modelim, ko tu ar to gribēji pierādīt ?   ::

----------


## Delfins

Tas, ka no mūžīgā dzinēja jēga = 0, jo tas spēs pabarot tikai sevi (labākajā gadījumā)

----------


## a_masiks

> ? Jebkuram magnētam sasummējot kopā visus vektorus sanāks 0


 Tiešām? Padomā vēl reiz un tā labi dūšīgi....  ::

----------


## Steorn

> ? Jebkuram magnētam sasummējot kopā visus vektorus sanāks 0
> 
> 
>  Tiešām? Padomā vēl reiz un tā labi dūšīgi....


 Tu vienreiz idomā ko mēs skaitam, vektorus kas atrodas magnēta iekšpusē, jeb arī pilnīgi visus arī 2D plaknē un 3D telpā ?   ::  Ja sasummēsim visus vektorus, arī tos kas atrodas ārpus magnēta tad sanāks 0

----------


## a_masiks

> Tu vienreiz idomā ko mēs skaitam, vektorus kas atrodas magnēta iekšpusē, jeb arī pilnīgi visus arī 2D plaknē un 3D telpā ?


 Elementāri  - tos, kas NĀK ĀRĀ no objekta. Kāda mums daļa - kas notiek magnēta viducī? Vai tur ir 1, 2, 3 caurumi, vai nav neviena? Mūs interesē objekts kā magnēts. Ar savu magnētisko lauku. Parastam, nemagnetizētam ferrītam, ir dakuja domēnu ar haotiski izvietotiem magnētiskajiem vektoriem. Katram domēnam IR magnētiskais vektors. Kopīgā summa = 0. Ja tev ir homogēns daudzums domēnu, kas izvietoti riņķa līnijā, vai sfēriski - kopējā vektoru summa tik un tā būs 0. Jo viņi visi tik un tā vērsti homogēni uz visām pusēm.
Parastam magnētam magnētiskais vektors ir KONKRĒTS lielums, kura virziens nosaka polu novietojumu, bet stiprums - magnētiskās plūsmas stiprumu.
Ja mēs saskaitām visus vektorus uz magnēta virsmas, kā arī apkārtējā telpā, tad mums parasta magnēta gadījumā vektoru summa būs 0.
Toties unipolāra magnēta gadījumā vektoru summa uz magnēta virsmas būs 0, bet kopējās virmas un telpas vektoru summa nebūs 0. Tas savukārt liecina pār ārēja (ne mūsu realitātes) magnētiskā lauka iedarbi, kas savukārt ir nonsens.

----------


## Steorn

> Tu vienreiz idomā ko mēs skaitam, vektorus kas atrodas magnēta iekšpusē, jeb arī pilnīgi visus arī 2D plaknē un 3D telpā ?
> 
> 
>  Elementāri  - tos, kas NĀK ĀRĀ no objekta. Kāda mums daļa - kas notiek magnēta viducī? Vai tur ir 1, 2, 3 caurumi, vai nav neviena? Mūs interesē objekts kā magnēts. Ar savu magnētisko lauku. Parastam, nemagnetizētam ferrītam, ir dakuja domēnu ar haotiski izvietotiem magnētiskajiem vektoriem. Katram domēnam IR magnētiskais vektors. Kopīgā summa = 0. Ja tev ir homogēns daudzums domēnu, kas izvietoti riņķa līnijā, vai sfēriski - kopējā vektoru summa tik un tā būs 0. Jo viņi visi tik un tā vērsti homogēni uz visām pusēm.
> Parastam magnētam magnētiskais vektors ir KONKRĒTS lielums, kura virziens nosaka polu novietojumu, bet stiprums - magnētiskās plūsmas stiprumu.
> Ja mēs saskaitām visus vektorus uz magnēta virsmas, kā arī apkārtējā telpā, tad mums parasta magnēta gadījumā vektoru summa būs 0.
> Toties unipolāra magnēta gadījumā vektoru summa uz magnēta virsmas būs 0, bet kopējās virmas un telpas vektoru summa nebūs 0. Tas savukārt liecina pār ārēja (ne mūsu realitātes) magnētiskā lauka iedarbi, kas savukārt ir nonsens.


 Nu tagad skaidrs, tu piedāvā summēt vektorus kas atrodas uz mangēta visrsmas, tādā gadījumā summa atkarīga no magnēta simetrijas (ieskaitot magnetizācijas virzienu), ja tas simetrisks visos virzienos tad sanāks 0, ja nav simetrisks tad var arī nesanākt 0. Vispār man nav īsti skaidrs ko mēs viens otram mēģinam pierādīt, ir vai nav 0 tas neko nenozīmē, pat ja apskatam mūžīgos dzinējus   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> ja tas simetrisks visos virzienos tad sanāks 0,


 Nu re. Un šajā gadījumā no objekta "magnēts"* ārā* nenāks nevismazākais magnētiskais lauks.

----------


## Steorn

> ja tas simetrisks visos virzienos tad sanāks 0,
> 
> 
>  Nu re. Un šajā gadījumā no objekta "magnēts"* ārā* nenāks nevismazākais magnētiskais lauks.


 Laikam es atkal nesapratu tavu loģiku, bet ja paņem to pašu disku vai toru, tam vektoru summa uz virsmas ir 0, bet ārā nāk uz visām pusēm tā ka maz neliekas   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> bet ja paņem to pašu disku vai toru, tam vektoru summa uz virsmas ir 0


 Kļūda. Tu 3D objektu gribi apskatīt 2D. Un iekš 2D priecājies par magnētisko plūsmu, kura nāk no 3D.

----------


## Steorn

> bet ja paņem to pašu disku vai toru, tam vektoru summa uz virsmas ir 0
> 
> 
>  Kļūda. Tu 3D objektu gribi apskatīt 2D. Un iekš 2D priecājies par magnētisko plūsmu, kura nāk no 3D.


 OK, apskatam disku ar radiālo magnetizāciju, virsmas vektoru summa=0, vektoru summa pa riņķa līniju apkārt perimetram=0, plaknē homogēns radiāls lauks, kur ir kļūda ?

----------


## a_masiks

> plaknē homogēns radiāls lauks, kur ir kļūda?


 Kļūda pieņēmumā, ka plaknē IR homogēns radiālais lauks. 
Joks (manuprāt) slēpsies, piemēram, diska centrā. Katram diska sektora magnētiskajam vektoram, pretī stāvēs visi pārējie diska sektori ar pretēji vērstiem vektoriem. Šeit manas matemātikas spējas nebūs īpaši lielas, taču sektora un pretēji vērsto vektoru spēkam būtu jābūt vienādam (vai arī tik lielam, lai izspiestu apukaļ-neitralizētu) sektora magnētisko vektoru. Līdz ar to ārējiem magnētiskajiem vektoriem nevis būtu jābūt izmērāmiem un summā vienādiem ar 0, bet jāpastāv tīri virtuāli, reāli nemaz neeksistējot.

----------


## Steorn

> plaknē homogēns radiāls lauks, kur ir kļūda?
> 
> 
>  Kļūda pieņēmumā, ka plaknē IR homogēns radiālais lauks. 
> Joks (manuprāt) slēpsies, piemēram, diska centrā. Katram diska sektora magnētiskajam vektoram, pretī stāvēs visi pārējie diska sektori ar pretēji vērstiem vektoriem. Šeit manas matemātikas spējas nebūs īpaši lielas, taču sektora un pretēji vērsto vektoru spēkam būtu jābūt vienādam (vai arī tik lielam, lai izspiestu apukaļ-neitralizētu) sektora magnētisko vektoru. Līdz ar to ārējiem magnētiskajiem vektoriem nevis būtu jābūt izmērāmiem un summā vienādiem ar 0, bet jāpastāv tīri virtuāli, reāli nemaz neeksistējot.


 Matemātiskā modelī protams būs viss ideāli radiāls, ja skatamies magnēta iekšpusē (kaut gan tu pats teici kāda tur daļa kas notiek magnēta iekšpusē   ::  ) tad pašā centrā vektori nav diez ko stipri (tieši šajā 2D plaknē) jo vektori centrā ir vērsti galvenokārt vertikālā virszinā un pašā centrā eksistēs matemātiskais punkts kur nebūs magnētiskā lauka. Realitātē protams viss atkarīgs cik kvalitatīvus un ar kādu tehnoloģisko procesu tu spēsi izgatavot magnētus.

----------


## Delfins

Kaut kāds auto jau ir uzrāzots ar dubult-enerģijas pārveidi... (degviela->dzinējs->ģenerātors->elektromotors)  žēl ka jāgaida tik ilgi,.. 2011  :: 

http://www.kakao.lv/index.php?zoomzina=3897

----------


## Epis

Vispār teikšu kā ir, drīz reāli tāda vaidzība pēc kautkādiem brīnum dzinējiem vairs nebūs nepieciešama, jo pavisam drīz varēs nopirkt tos elastīgos 3. paaudzes saules paneļus kas maksās zem 1$/W kā piemēram Nanosolar jau sāk štancēt, cik lasīju viņiem jau tie paneļi līdz gada beigām uz priekšu pasūtīti, moš nākotnē pēc kāda gada uzcels vēl kādu cehiņu, lai citiem pasaulē arī tiek lētā saules enerģija, un ir vēl citas firmas kas itkā arī saka ka viņi tūlīt tūlīt ražos tos 3 paudzes elastīgos saules paneļus, tākā kad starp viņiem sāksies īsta konkurence tā cena nopietni ies lejā, un tad par pāris 1000$ varēs ieņemt pāris KW paneļus un līdz mūža galam dzīvot nahaļavu  :: .

pagaidām cik skatījos lētākie paneļi iet pa 2$/W (Aten Solar)

tākā tā arī būs mūsu nākotnes mūžīgā haļavnā enerģija  :: , vienīgi ir vēl pāris gadiņi jāpagaida kamēr reāli tie produkti parādās tirgū un veikalos + izveidojās konkurence.

----------


## defs

Atvainojiet,visu neesmu izlasijis,ko te rakstat,bet te ir kaut kas interesants    http://www.eprussia.ru/epr/117/9136.htm

----------


## defs

Gribeju tikia piezīmet,ka tumšajos viduslaikos vienu,otru sadedzinaja uz sarta tikai tāpēc,ka atļāvās apgalvot,ka zeme ir apaļa.Toreiz tas nebija loģiski,jo katrs normals cilveks zinaja,ka zeme ir plakana.

----------


## Steorn

> te ir kaut kas interesants    http://www.eprussia.ru/epr/117/9136.htm


 Nezinu vai tam raksta autoram ir izdevies to ko viņš raksta, bet gan teorētiski gan praktiski ir iespējams atsaistīt griezes momentu no pret-EDS, jeb pareizāk teikt ienākošo elektroenerģiju no izejošās mehāniskās enerģijas.

----------


## Epis

Reku reāls Risinājums visai Latvijai, un sūdzībām ka nevar apmaksāt apkures rēķinus: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_house 
es vienreiz pa euronews redzēju ka vācieši uzcēla šādu passive house bloku māju rajonu un enerģijas patēriņš līdzīgs Wiki rakstītajam 15 kWh/m² per year apkurei, cik parastām mājām nezinu, bet padomju boloku mājām tac cipars noteikti ka ir sūdīgs, jebkurā gadījumā tur rakstīts ka šitās passive house izmanto līdz 90% mazāk enerģijas nekā parastās mājas, un kur tad ir tas noslēpums:

1. māja ir gandrīz vai izolēta, proti ļoti maz gaisa šķirbu, to aukstum tiltu, un tā izolācija ārsienām ir 0.10 to 0.15 W/(m².K) 
2. enerģiju reģeneratīvā ventilācija ar effektivitāti virs 80%, jo tākā mājas ir gandrīz vai kā termoss, kur gais neplūst ne ārā ne iekšā tad vaig ventilāciju un ar šādu piespiedu ventilāciju viņi arī ventilē visu māju, kā rakstīts wiki tad tā gaisa apmaiņa ir patiešām iespaidīga 0.4reizes stundā, man tas izklausās baigi daudz  :: .
the rate of air change can be optimized and carefully controlled at about 0.4 air changes per hour.
3. labi izolēti logi, -> 3kāršie
un rezultātā lai tādu māju, dzīvokli piesildītu vaig pāris KW elektrības  ::   (tā tur wiki rakstīts).

tākā Latvijā vaidzētu netikai nosiltināt esošās bloku mājas, kā pienākās, bet arī ierīkot šo enerģiju taupošo piespiedu ventilāciju tad mēs mēnesī maksātu stabili nevairāk kā 10ls mēnesī.

----------


## a_masiks

> Atvainojiet,visu neesmu izlasijis,ko te rakstat,bet te ir kaut kas interesants http://www.eprussia.ru/epr/117/9136.htm


 Šausmas! Kā kaut ko tādu var rakstīt izglītots cilvēks??!! (es te par to krievu kuļibinu runāju...)
Skaties un rēķini kā gribi - tieši pret EDS ir tas, kurš nodrošina elektromotoru lietderības koeficentu līdz 85-90%.
Ja izdotos pārvarēt pret EDS, tad vienīgais ieguvums būtu nenormāli elektrību tērējoši motori, kuri neskatoties uz motora apgriezieniem un atdotās mehāniskās jaudas, strādātu elektromotora palaišanas režīmā. Nu, piemēram - elektromotoram strādājot tukšgaitā pret EDS ir jābūt vienādam vai gandrīz vienādam ar pielikto spriegumu, patērētā strāva un strāvas virziens ir atkarīgs no edeesu starpības. Tukšgaitā strapība ir necik, attiecīgi patērētā strāva ir necik un attiecīgi - jauda. 
Ja jau aftars gribēja paspīdēt ar kārtējo mūžīgo dzinēju, tad jamam vajadzēja tieši otrādi - prezentēt ideju par elektrodzinēju ar dubulto tinumu, kuram būs dubultais pret EDS, un sanāk, ka motors griezdamies ar slodzi - pats vēl dos precīzi tik pat daudz lelektrības atpakaļ elektrotīklā!
(piesaku derības uz to,ka līdzīgs raksts jau ir bijis, vai drīzumā ieraudzīs dienas gaismu!)

----------


## Steorn

> Ja izdotos pārvarēt pret EDS, tad vienīgais ieguvums būtu nenormāli elektrību tērējoši motori


 Tas ir pie nosacījum ja tajā pašā laikā pret-EDS ir saistīts (proporcionāls) griezes momentam,  ja izdotos uzbūvēt elektromotoru kuram pret-EDS nav vai gandrīz nav bet mehāniskā enerģija tajā pašā laikā ir kā parasti, tad secinājumus vari izdarīt pats ko mēs iegūstam   :: 
Kas attiecas uz rakstu tad tiešām to rakstījis ne pārāk izglītots cilvēks, no motoriem vismaz viņš neko nesaprot   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> , ja izdotos uzbūvēt elektromotoru kuram pret-EDS nav vai gandrīz nav


 Tas ir  - ja izdotos uzbūvēt elektromotoru, kuram strāvai plūstot vadītājā kurš atrodas magnētiskajā laukā- rastos mehānisks spēks, kas liek kustēties vadītājam, taču tam pašam vadītajam kustoties tajā pašā magnētiskajā laukā nerastos nekāda inducētā strāva?
Vai tikai daudz vieglāk nebūs uzbūvēt liftu, kuram nospiežot podziņu "uz augšu" -  zemes gravitācija palaidīs kabīni vaļā, ij tā pati ar 3t smagu kravu uzšausies uz 9 stāvu, ij nospiežot podziņu "uz leju" - zeme pievilks ar lielu spēku uz leju visu kabīni ar visām 3 t svara? Haļavnā enerģija mājai no zila gaisa! Lifts nevis tērēs elektrību, bet nodrošinās ar elektrību un ar apkuri visu māju, ij pāri paliks...
Atliek tikai tāds sīkums - uzbūvēt šādu liftu....

----------


## Steorn

> Tas ir  - ja izdotos uzbūvēt elektromotoru, kuram strāvai plūstot vadītājā kurš atrodas magnētiskajā laukā- rastos mehānisks spēks, kas liek kustēties vadītājam, taču tam pašam vadītajam kustoties tajā pašā magnētiskajā laukā nerastos nekāda inducētā strāva?


 Jā tieši tā, ideju saprati pareizi   ::  Var pat nedaudz uzlabot konstrukciju un inducēto pret-EDS apvērst otrā virzienā.

----------


## a_masiks

> Jā tieši tā, ideju saprati pareizi  Var pat nedaudz uzlabot konstrukciju un inducēto pret-EDS apvērst otrā virzienā


 Ak, mans dieGs!
1)lai to realizetu vajag tik vien, kā apgāzt M.Faradeja atklātos elektromagnētisma likumus. Imho būs kā ar epi un tēvoci Karno... lieku galvu ķīlā!
2) ja kaut drusciņ palietosi loģiku -  sapratīsi, ka šāds dzinējs tērēs N reizes vairāk elektrības, nekā "parastais". Tb lietderības koeficents, piemēram tukšgaitas režīmā, IMHO, nepārsniegs 1%. Kuram īblim nafig TĀDS dzinējs būtu vajadzīgs? Efektīgai elektrības pārvēršanai nevienam nevajadzīgā siltumā???

----------


## Steorn

> ja kaut drusciņ palietosi loģiku -  sapratīsi, ka šāds dzinējs tērēs N reizes vairāk elektrības, nekā "parastais". Tb lietderības koeficents, piemēram tukšgaitas režīmā, IMHO, nepārsniegs 1%. Kuram īblim nafig TĀDS dzinējs būtu vajadzīgs? Efektīgai elektrības pārvēršanai nevienam nevajadzīgā siltumā???


 Tad tu saki ka ja mums neinducēsies EDS bet tai pašā laikā mums ir "haļavnais" spēks, tad neatkarīgi no apgriezieniem mums lietderības koeficients būs ~1% ? Nu atļauju vēlreiz padomāt, ja nelīdz domāšana tad iesaku uzrakstīt formulas priekš ieejošās elektroenerģijas un izejošās mehāniskās enerģijas, vienkāršības labad varam apskatīt DC impulsu motoru nevis maiņstrāvas.

----------


## a_masiks

Paskaidroju priekš tiem, kuri sevi uzskata par innovātoriem un domā ka pārzina fizikas likumus labāk, par to pirmatklājējiem:
ja mums IR pret EDS, tad elektromotors, strādādams tukšgaitā  = nedarīdams praktiski nekādu lietderīgo darbu, patērēs strāvu "I = U - pretEDS/R" Kur U -  pieliktais spriegums pie motora, pretEDS - inducētais pretEDS motora spolē, R-kopējā motora pretestība (ja mēs gatavojamies piekāst pretEDS, tad pieņemsim, ka tā ir omiskā tinumu pretestība).
Tātad, ja ievietosim nosacītos ciparus - U=5V, pretEDS=4.5V, R=1Ω.
Mums sanāk - I=5-4.5/1 = 0.5A  Motora patērētā jauda P= 5*0.5=2.5W
Pieņemsim, ka mums NAV pret EDS. (reāls variants, motora palaišanas brīdī, kad rotors stāv uz vietas)
Kas mums sanāk? I= U/R = 5/1 =5 A(!!)  Patērētā jauda P= U*I = 5*5 =25W (!!!)

Pieņemsim, ka pretEDS ir vērts pretējā virzienā - tb -  tur pat kur U.
Kas mums sanāk? Spriegumi summējas ibo slēgti virknē, ij strāva būs proporcionāla ar motora R pielikto spriegumu.
tātad I= U+pretEDS /R = 5+4.5 /1 =9.5A  Patērētā jauda - P = U*I = 5* 9.5 = 47.5W (!!!)

Pie tam visos 3 gadījumos motors griežas ar vienu un to pašu ātrumu. Tukšgaitā, bez slodzes. Vai kāds no cienītajiem innovātoriem var man paskaidrot -  kāda locekļa dēļ, man būtu jāuzskata 3 piemērs par īpaši ekonomiskāku, nekā 1???

Ja runājam par līdzvērtīgām bezjēdzīgām idejām, kur tiek izņirgāta dabas likumu dialektika (tb -  katram spēkam atrodas tieši tāds pats, pretēji vērsts spēks) tad es liktu priekšā piestrādāt pie berzes spēka. Ja mēs izgatavosim auto, kura berzes spēks ir vērts nevis pretēji braukšanas kustībai, bet gan braukšanas kustības virzienā - mums būs haļavnā enerģija, ij jo vairāk mašīnu bremzēs, jo ātrāk tā brauks!!! Atliks tikai uzsākt braukt. Vienīgi neesmu padomājis - kā nobremzēt šādu autiņu... bet tie ir tehniski sīkumi, kurus domājams varēs viegli atrisināt, ja vien atrisināsim pirmo problēmu =  ar berzes spēka vektora maiņu...

----------


## Steorn

Tik tālu izskatās ok, tikai es tev prasīju salīdzināt nevis jaudu bet enerģiju, pie mehāniskās enerģijas tu vispār pat nepieķēries pagaidām   :: 
Edit. Par trešo piemēru - ne jau tie visi 47W tiks ņemti no barošanas bloka, tā ka nevisai korekti sarēķināji

Par Maksvela apgāšanu es netaisos diskutēt, pagaidām pieņemsim ka tas ir no kādas pasakas un vienkārši prikola pēc varam parēķināt ka būtu ja būtu

----------


## Steorn

> Ja runājam par līdzvērtīgām bezjēdzīgām idejām, kur tiek izņirgāta dabas likumu dialektika (tb -  katram spēkam atrodas tieši tāds pats, pretēji vērsts spēks)


 Ir viens izņēmums no šī likuma, to spēs apstiprināt jebkurš daudz maz normāls fiziķis un to pat var atrast fizikas grāmatās, spēki ir vienmēr vienādi bet ne vienmēr pretēji vērsti. Ja rodas jautājumi paprasi kādam fiziķim, izskaidros.

----------


## defs

Tas krievu zinātnieks jau sava rakstā runā par cita veida motoru,ko viņš vēlas būvēt.Viņs jau nelieto parastu motoru,lai to palaistu autopilotā bez elektrības.Viņs tikai pieskaras jautājumam,ka lidz šim pazīstamiem motoriem ir samērā zems lietderības koeficients,ko varētu uzlabot izmainot konstrukciju.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tik tālu izskatās ok, tikai es tev prasīju salīdzināt nevis jaudu bet enerģiju, pie mehāniskās enerģijas tu vispār pat nepieķēries pagaidām


 Salīdzināju. Tu tikai to ignorēji. Gāja runa par TUKŠGAITAS REŽĪMU, MOTORS GRIEŽAS BEZ SLODZES. Visos trīs gadījumos. Cerams, tagad, var salasīt?
Tie jefiņi, kas fano par pretEDS aivākšanu, savas idejas iemuhļī slogota motora darba režīmos, tādā veidā sarežģīti rēķināmos vienādojumos "pazaudēdami" savas idejas absurdumu. Es vienkārši izvēlējos visērtāko režīmu absurda izgaismošanai.




> Edit. Par trešo piemēru - ne jau tie visi 47W tiks ņemti no barošanas bloka, tā ka nevisai korekti sarēķināji


 Visi gan. Motors ar barošanas avotu un motora pretestību ir virknē slēgti elementi. Ja ķēdē plūst 9.5 A stipra strāva, tad onka Kirhofs neļaus strāvai apiet barošanas avotu... un ja barošanas avotam ir 5V un nekrītas, tad pie 9.5A būs 47W... izstiepies, vai saraujies.




> Ir viens izņēmums no šī likuma, to spēs apstiprināt jebkurš daudz maz normāls fiziķis un to pat var atrast fizikas grāmatās, spēki ir vienmēr vienādi bet ne vienmēr pretēji vērsti. Ja rodas jautājumi paprasi kādam fiziķim, izskaidros.


 Nope. Stabilos stāvokļos vienmēr vienādi un pretēji vērsti. Labilos stāvokļos, īslaicīgi var būt arī ne, bet beidzoties labilajam stāvoklim - atkal ir viss savās vietās. Tb -  apskatot sistēmu kopumā, nevis atsevišķi vienu labīlā stāvokļa posmu - viss ir tā kā ir, cieti un konkrēti - kā āmen baznīcā!

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas krievu zinātnieks jau sava rakstā runā par cita veida motoru,ko viņš vēlas būvēt.Viņs jau nelieto parastu motoru,lai to palaistu autopilotā bez elektrības.Viņs tikai pieskaras jautājumam,ka lidz šim pazīstamiem motoriem ir samērā zems lietderības koeficients,ko varētu uzlabot izmainot konstrukciju.


 Ap 90% lietderība ir pārāk maz???? Nu, guba ņe dura.... protams, ka 2 x labāk ir 200%...
Tak jelementāri: http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrodzin%C4%93js
Izlasām par asinhronajiem motoriem, pats fizikālais princips līdzvērtīgs ar jebkuru citu elektromagnētisko motoru.

_Rotorā inducētā strāva ir atkarīga no rotācijas ātruma. Ja tas ir vienāds ar sinhrono ātrumu, rotorā strāva neinducējas un stators strāvu nepatērē, taču motors neattīsta nekādu griezes momentu.* Ja rotors negriežas (ieslēgšanas laikā), tad tajā inducējas maksimālā iespējamā strāva un statora patērētā jauda ir līdz 10 reizēm lielāka pat motora nominālo jaudu. Motoriem ar fāžu rotoru šī iemesla dēļ, ieslēgšanas laikā, virknē ar rotora tinumiem ieslēdz rezistorus (lai samazinātu šo strāvu). Lietojot frekvences pārveidotāju, parastam asinhronajam motoram, ieslēgšanas laikā var padot pazeminātas frekvences (un sprieguma) strāvu, kas arī samazina ieslēgšanas strāvu.

Ja asinhrono motoru (kas ir pieslēgts pie strāvas) griež ar ātrumu, kas ir lielāks par sinhrono ātrumu, tas var darboties kā ģenerators. Šādus asinhronos ģeneratorus lieto mazās elektrostacijās, jo to frekvence nav atkarīga no rotācijas ātruma. Asinhronie ģeneratori nevar darboties bez sākotnējā tīkla sprieguma, tie patērē reaktīvo jaudu._

*) te arī ir tā pretEDS darbība. Vai nu mums ir griezes moments, vai nu mums ir pretEDS. Maximālais griezes moments - tad kad rotors negriežas. Palielinot apgriezienus un samazinoties griezes momentam - palielinās pretEDS. Ja pretEDS nepalielinās - mēs iegūstam arhineekonomisku dzinēju, kurš arī tukšgaitā tērē tādu strāvu, kā pie palaišanas.

----------


## Steorn

> Salīdzināju. Tu tikai to ignorēji. Gāja runa par TUKŠGAITAS REŽĪMU, MOTORS GRIEŽAS BEZ SLODZES. Visos trīs gadījumos. Cerams, tagad, var salasīt?


 Es cerēju ka tu zini ka enerģiju mēra džoulos nevis vatos, neredzu kur tu būtu izteicis elektrisko un mehānisko enerģiju džoulos ? Vari ņemt par pamatu vai nu konstantu laika vienību vai konstantu aprgiezienu vai apgrieziena daļu un izsaki, manis pēc protams vari to nedarīt bet tādā gadījumā tu nesapratīsi ka esi kļūdījies savā apgalvojumā ka pretEDS likvidēšana nafig nav vaidzīga un neko labu tas nedos.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es cerēju ka tu zini ka enerģiju mēra džoulos nevis vatos, neredzu kur tu būtu izteicis elektrisko un mehānisko enerģiju džoulos ?


 Priekš kam? Lai sāktu putroties formulās un tāpat kā Steorns - apmaldītos 3 priedēs? Nē, man TO nevajag. Neesmu jau muļķis!!!
Par enerģiju, Džouliem un vatiem - skat šeit: http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vats

----------


## Steorn

> te arī ir tā pretEDS darbība. Vai nu mums ir griezes moments, vai nu mums ir pretEDS. Maximālais griezes moments - tad kad rotors negriežas. Palielinot apgriezienus un samazinoties griezes momentam - palielinās pretEDS. Ja pretEDS nepalielinās - mēs iegūstam arhineekonomisku dzinēju, kurš arī tukšgaitā tērē tādu strāvu, kā pie palaišanas.


 Ja uz brīdi aizmirstam par pretEDS likvidēšanu tad visos ekektrodzinējos (DC vai AC) pretEDS vienmēr ir proporcionāls un pretējs (ar - zīmi) griezes momentam, neatkarīgi no slodzes vai ātruma.

----------


## Steorn

> Priekš kam?


 Kā priekškam ? Šīs tēma it kā saistīta ar enerģijas nezūdamības likumu nevis jaudas nezūdamības likumu, tad būsim korekti un salīdzināsim enerģiju nevis jaudu. Man šķiet ka tu jau saprati kur esi kļūdījies bet negribi to tagad atzīt   ::   Varbūt kāds cits palīdzēs a_masikam, izskatās ka viņam iet grūti ar formulām   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja uz brīdi aizmirstam par pretEDS likvidēšanu tad visos ekektrodzinējos (DC vai AC) pretEDS vienmēr ir proporcionāls un pretējs (ar - zīmi) griezes momentam, neatkarīgi no slodzes vai ātruma


 Kam pretējs???? Skūzmī -  varat man paskaidrot - kā tas ir: inducētais EDS ir pretējs... kam???? Griezes momentam???? Un nav atkarīgs no slodzes vai ātruma? Tas tjipa - motors stāv uz vietas, a pretEDS  -  kā uzbriedis loceklis stāv uz motora spailēm??? Tā??

----------


## a_masiks

> Kā priekškam ? Šīs tēma it kā saistīta ar enerģijas nezūdamības likumu nevis jaudas nezūdamības likumu, tad būsim korekti un salīdzināsim enerģiju nevis jaudu. Man šķiet ka tu jau saprati kur esi kļūdījies bet negribi to tagad atzīt  Varbūt kāds cits palīdzēs a_masikam, izskatās ka viņam iet grūti ar formulām


 Tad atvainojos! Uz reiz vajadzēja teikt, ka šeit ir psihopātu pulciņa intīmās nodarbības! Ar vājprātīgajiem nestrīdos - aumež vienmēr laipni uzrādīt savus veikumus mūžīgā dzinēja visdažādākajos izpildījumos! Sarunāsim un māsiņa centīgākajiem no jums dos papildporciju saldā! Veiksmi radošajos panākumos, atvainojos par traucēšanu - vairs tā nedarīšu!

----------


## Steorn

> Ja uz brīdi aizmirstam par pretEDS likvidēšanu tad visos ekektrodzinējos (DC vai AC) pretEDS vienmēr ir proporcionāls un pretējs (ar - zīmi) griezes momentam, neatkarīgi no slodzes vai ātruma
> 
> 
>  Kam pretējs???? Skūzmī -  varat man paskaidrot - kā tas ir: inducētais EDS ir pretējs... kam???? Griezes momentam???? Un nav atkarīgs no slodzes vai ātruma? Tas tjipa - motors stāv uz vietas, a pretEDS  -  kā uzbriedis loceklis stāv uz motora spailēm??? Tā??


 Ok te es bišķi saputorjos pats, tātad kas notiks ja pretEDS mums nerodas ? Līdz kādam ātrumam uzdzīsies motors un cik enerģijas mēs patērēsim teiksim 1 sekundē un cik mehāniskās enerģijas mēs iegūsim 1 sekundē ? Varam pieņemt ka 1A mum dod griezes momentu 1Nm, sarēķini pie ātruma 10rpm un 10000rpm, domāju ka būsi pārsteigts   ::  Vaidzīgās formulas te http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torque

----------


## Steorn

> Pieņemsim, ka pretEDS ir vērts pretējā virzienā - tb -  tur pat kur U.
> Kas mums sanāk? Spriegumi summējas ibo slēgti virknē, ij strāva būs proporcionāla ar motora R pielikto spriegumu.
> tātad I= U+pretEDS /R = 5+4.5 /1 =9.5A  Patērētā jauda - P = U*I = 5* 9.5 = 47.5W (!!!)


 Izskatās ka ir tomēr pareizi, tagad izdaram sekojoši - izsviežam U, galus savienojam kopā, pretEDS=4.5V, I=preEDS/R=4.5/1=4.5A, patērētā jauda P=U*I = 0*4,5=0W, bet strāva turpina plūst, tātad spēks arī darbojas rotācijas virzienā un apgriezieni turpina tik augt un augt. Brīnumi vai ne ?   ::

----------


## Steorn



----------


## a_masiks

> Ok te es bišķi saputorjos pats, tātad kas notiks ja pretEDS mums nerodas ? Līdz kādam ātrumam uzdzīsies motors un cik enerģijas mēs patērēsim teiksim 1 sekundē un cik mehāniskās enerģijas mēs iegūsim 1 sekundē ?


 Elementāri - līdz ātrumam, kad berzes spēki rotoram griežoties paliks vienādi ar spēku, kuru rada pievadītā enerģija. Tīri teorētiski piedāvātā konstrukcija nodrošina jaudīgu motoru pie zemākiem barošanas spriegumiem. Nevis ekonomiskāku. To var panākt gažām vienkārši - ņem un izmanto auto strateri. Maz vijumu, resns vads, neliels pretEDS. Par īpaši ekonomisku vai ar augstu lietderību gan tādu nenosauksi.




> Izskatās ka ir tomēr pareizi, tagad izdaram sekojoši - izsviežam U, galus savienojam kopā, pretEDS=4.5V, I=preEDS/R=4.5/1=4.5A, patērētā jauda P=U*I = 0*4,5=0W, bet strāva turpina plūst, tātad spēks arī darbojas rotācijas virzienā un apgriezieni turpina tik augt un augt. Brīnumi vai ne ?


 Garām. pretEDS  nav =0. Patērētā jauda P=pretEDS * I = 4.5*4.5 = 20.25W. Gan jāsaka ka "patērētā" jauda šai gadījumā  tiek ņemta no tā paša motora, ij demosntrē klasisko neiespējamā mūžīgā dzinēja modeli. Jau iepriekš teicu - prātīgāk nodarboties ar berzes spēka virziena maiņu. Tiksi galā ar šo uzdevumu - māsiņa noteikti iedos papildporciju ar selgas cepumiņiem.

----------


## Vikings

> Pieņemsim, ka pretEDS ir vērts pretējā virzienā - tb -  tur pat kur U.
> Kas mums sanāk? Spriegumi summējas ibo slēgti virknē, ij strāva būs proporcionāla ar motora R pielikto spriegumu.
> tātad I= U+pretEDS /R = 5+4.5 /1 =9.5A  Patērētā jauda - P = U*I = 5* 9.5 = 47.5W (!!!)
> 
> 
>  Izskatās ka ir tomēr pareizi, tagad izdaram sekojoši - izsviežam U, galus savienojam kopā, pretEDS=4.5V, I=preEDS/R=4.5/1=4.5A, patērētā jauda P=U*I = 0*4,5=0W, bet strāva turpina plūst, tātad spēks arī darbojas rotācijas virzienā un apgriezieni turpina tik augt un augt. Brīnumi vai ne ?


 Nu nu nestāsti brīnumus. Tā kā tas ir pretEDS tad arī tas darbojas pretējā virzienā attiecīgi motoru bremzē. Pamēģini pats pagriezt līdstrāvas motorīti ar roku ar atvienotiem vadiem un tad pamēģini to izdarīt abus vadus savienojot kopā. Jutīsi, ka otrā gadijumā spēks jāpieliek lielāks.

----------


## Steorn

> Nu nu nestāsti brīnumus. Tā kā tas ir pretEDS tad arī tas darbojas pretējā virzienā attiecīgi motoru bremzē. Pamēģini pats pagriezt līdstrāvas motorīti ar roku ar atvienotiem vadiem un tad pamēģini to izdarīt abus vadus savienojot kopā. Jutīsi, ka otrā gadijumā spēks jāpieliek lielāks.


 Laikam nesekoji diskusijai, trešajā gadījmā tika apskatīts hipotētisks dzinējs kurā pretEDS ir apvērsts otrādi, jeb darbojas pretējā virzienā, protams tādā gadījumā to vairs nav korekti saukt par pretEDS.

----------


## Raimonds1

Sāk izskatīties pēc naftinieku finansēta pasākuma jebkādu ekonomijas un efektivitātes ideju devalvācijai un degradācijai.

Paņemam jēdzīgu ideju (energija ir jātaupa, jāizmanto atjaunojamie resursi, zemes siltums utt.), atjaucam ar totālu sviestu (....) un iesmērējam vidējam patērētājam. Tas uzraujas uz krāpšanu un nekad nepirks pat reālus tehno projektus.

----------


## Zane.V

Re, kur šajā lapā vairākas saites - par magnētmotoru, ūdeņraža tehnoloģijām utt.. http://www.tautasforums.lv/?p=462
 'Saistītajos ierakstos' ir vēl vairāki interesanti materiāli... Jums par šīm tēmām droši vien ir vairāk materiālu. Varbūt varat kādu vērtīgu materiālu šajā mājas lapā ieteikt?

Un vērtīgi būtu arī skolēniem ar šo materiālu iepazīties – kaut ko tādu diez vai skolās māca..

----------


## a_masiks

> Un vērtīgi būtu arī skolēniem ar šo materiālu iepazīties – kaut ko tādu diez vai skolās māca


 Un pareizi, ka nemāca. Pēc Satversmes 99. panta baznīca skaitās atdalīta no valsts. Līdz ar to visādu reliģisko, okultisko un ezotērisko pulciņu mācības ir pašu pulciņu iekšējā padarīšana, nevis valsts skolu pienākums.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tikai interesejos, vai dzinejs jau gatavs... ?!

----------


## Epis

apstījos steorn lapā un nekā tur vēl nav, tagat ir parādījušies tipa  mērinstrumenti, ar kuriem tad var nomērīt tos haļavnās enerģijas efektus, kā paši apgalvo, un video klipiņš kur itkā inženieri māj galvas un saka jā, jā, jā  ::  

pagaidām vēl reāla devaisa nav, un arī velsviņzin ka būs, bet steorn tagat ir izdomāji naudu pelnīt ar mēriekārtām.

man jau tā ticība ka tur kautkas ar magnētiem reāls sanāks var pat teikt ka ir zudus, drīzāk ir jāskatās kā iegūt Elektrību no biomasas, svilinot viņu ar kautkādiem dzinējiem, turbīnām, jo tā ir vienīgā ekonomiski izdevīgā Zaļā enerģija, visi pārējie veidi ir dārgi (izņemot fosilo).

----------


## Delfins

tavai zināšanai, biovielas vienmēr būs dārgākas... izņemot naftu un t.t. produktu pārstrādi.

----------


## jeecha

Taa gluzhi nav - samazinoties naftas kraajumiem taa jaaieguust no arvien gruutaak pieejamaakaam vietaa, kaa rezultaataa ieguves izmaksas pieaug. Taakaa vienaa briidii taalaa naakotnee naftas cena paarsniegs biomasas audzeeshanas un paarstraades izmaksas  ::  Bet tik driiz veel tas nenotiks un patreiz biomasas audzeeshana un paarstraade diizelii vai gaazee ir pilniigi ekonomiski nepamatota un notiek vieniigi uz subsiidiju pamata  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Noteikti. Latvijā ir 140 000 bezdarbnieku un ja katrs pa krūmiem savāktu tonnu koksnes ar 4kwh/kg kas tik nesanāktu. Sevišķi, ja ierēķina sociālos utt aspektus. 
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

O!!! Parstradat bezdarbniekus biodegviela ir tiesham laba ideja! Un ja vel piemet klat pensionarus!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Noteikti. Latvijā ir 140 000 bezdarbnieku un ja katrs pa krūmiem savāktu tonnu koksnes ar 4kwh/kg kas tik nesanāktu. Sevišķi, ja ierēķina sociālos utt aspektus. 
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147


 Kas zin moš nākotnē tauta vairs nevarēs samaksāt par importētajiem fosilajiem energoresursiem un tad nāksies iet mežā un citst kokus, visādus krūmus, Rakt kūdru, izmantot to kas ir uz vietas, un ir liela varbūtība ka šādā situācija varētu iestāties pat tuvākajā nākotnē,jo mēs tik maz ko ražojam un eksportējam, ka importam arī ir proporcionāli jākrīt, +imports būs vēl mazāks par eksportu, jo jāatdod ņemtie kredīti un tie atdodamie kredīti ir lielākā problēma. 

jebkurā gadījumā Jāskatās iltermiņā, un iltermiņš saka ka Fosilās degvielas zemo cenu Laikmets ātri vai vēlu beigsies, un nebūs vairs nekādi cenu kritumi kā nesenā pagātnē, tālāk cenas gadiem ejot tikai augs un augs un patiešām pēc tiem 10-20 gadiem tās cenas satiksies Fosilajai un Biomasai, tākā tie kas šodien iestādīs kautkādus ātraugošos kokus (tās apses) vai citus ražīgus krūmus pēc tiem 10-20gadiem varēs skaisti Pelnīt, jo saule, vējš nebūs konkurenti. 
tādas ir tās manas nespeciālista domas, un iesācēja viedoklis  ::

----------


## Delfins

tas ka būs žo*a, jau zināju/zināja daudzi pārs gadus atpakaļ  :: 
Vismaz es nebrīnos par to, kur mēs tagad esam un kāpēc. Bet ļoti brīnos, ka visār neviens neko nedarīja lai tas nenotiktu.

----------


## Epis

maprāt neviens neko nedarīja jo zināja ka viņi neko citu darīt Nemāk, un šī ir viņu vienīgā iespēja tikt pie Labas naudas, tādā kā Laimes spēle, un tagat Spēle ir beigusies, vinētāji, zaudētāji noskaidroti, tikai to zaudētāju ir krietni vairāk nekā vinnētāju, un visiem atkal būs jādzīvo pēc savām reālajām spējām, darba ražīguma, tākā agrāk.

man personīgi Krīze ir pozitīvs moments, jo atceros agrāk gribējām ražot pāris detaļas, gājām uz cehiem neviens negribēja ķēžities, protatipus taisīt,tad bīj būvniecības bums, visi strādāja būvniecības nozarei un labi pelnīja, tagat pēdējā pus gadā, jau ir mazās sērijās pāris detaļas Lv uzražotas, un cehi ir gatavi taisīt gan protatipus, gan maza apjoma partījas + pa zemāku cenu, tākā krīze ir pavērusi iespēju uzsākt kautkādu ražošanu, vismaz vietējam tirgum, jo eksportēt par tādām cenām vēl nav izdevīgi, taivānieši ražo par daudz daudz zemāku cenu, tākā jo dziļāka būs krīze jo Labāka būs cena, un kad sasniegs to punktu ka varēs ražot, konkurēt ar Taivāniešiem, ķīniešiem tad sāksies arī attīstība, eksports pieaugs un būs izaugsme (vismaz man  :: )
Paši saprotat neviens jau negrib pirkt Dārgo Latviešu preci, pat vietējie izvēlēs Lētāko importu, lai arī daudzi saka ka ir baigie Lv patrioti, bet ka ieiet veikalā ta izvēlās lētāko importu, (tāda kā divkosība, saka vienu bet dara pavisam ko citu).

tākā tad kad darba algas būs 150-200Ls tad mūsu cehi būs konkurētspējīgi ar ķīniešiem, taivāniešiem un varēs ražot, eksportēt, bet ar 500-600Ls par nopietnu ražojošu valsti var aizmirst, jo inovatīvu produktu ar auksti pievienoto vērtību mums ir ļoti, ļoti maz, tas tādēļ ka šo izgudrotāju, gudro cilvēku ir ļoti ļoti maz.

----------


## egilssk

> tākā tad kad darba algas būs 150-200Ls tad mūsu cehi būs konkurētspējīgi ar ķīniešiem, taivāniešiem un varēs ražot, eksportēt, bet ar 500-600Ls par nopietnu ražojošu valsti var aizmirst, jo inovatīvu produktu ar auksti pievienoto vērtību mums ir ļoti, ļoti maz, tas tādēļ ka šo izgudrotāju, gudro cilvēku ir ļoti ļoti maz.


 Tev steidzami ir jāārstējas !!!
Ja tu gribi, lai mēs pelnītu 150 - 200 Ls, tad nemuldi par patriotimu. Viss!

----------


## Epis

vispār taivānā un ķīnā nav nemaz tik mazas tās algas skatoties http://www.payscale.com kvalificētiem strādniekiem 1000-1500$, ta var teikt ka Lv jau šo līmeni itkā būtu sasniegusi.

----------


## jeecha

Taa vish i, Epis, taadu kas savas idejas noved liidz konkureetspeejiigam produktam ir gauzhi maz - lielaakaa dalja "izgudrotaaju" tik kautko tiiri teoreetiski pafilozofee vai gadiem muljljaajaas bez nekaada reaala rezultaata.

Un ja jau ierunaajies - kaadu tad inovaaciju un pievienoto veertiibu un eksportu tu pats esi radiijis... savu rumbas ideju pats noraki, tavaa servo kontrolierii nekaa unikaala nav un nekad tu vinju nepabeigsi, kur nu veel kaadam paardosi. Tikai no shkjiibacainajiem draugiem esi iepircis kaudzi devkitu un mikrenju, kuri savu muuzhu pabeigs noputot kaadaa aizmirstaa atvilknee.

Tas laikam latvieshiem tomeer mentalitaatee - tik vaideet un vaideet nevis darboties... Aciimredzot daudzie gadsimti kalposhanas muusu tautai shito vergu domaashanu ir iespiedusi ljoti dzilji zemapzinjaa.

----------


## Steorn

> Tikai interesejos, vai dzinejs jau gatavs... ?!


 Kādz dzinējs ? Es jau iepriekš skaidroju ka Steorn pelna ar intelektuālo īpašumu nevis ar dzinēju izstrādi un tirgošanu. Vienīgais ko viņi nosacīti ražo (ražo citas kompānijas pēc pasūtījuma) tie ir mērinstrumenti.




> apstījos steorn lapā un nekā tur vēl nav, tagat ir parādījušies tipa  mērinstrumenti, ar kuriem tad var nomērīt tos haļavnās enerģijas efektus, kā paši apgalvo, un video klipiņš kur itkā inženieri māj galvas un saka jā, jā, jā


 Februārī tika pasludināts par 300 inženieru/firmu pietiekšanos, šis process jau ir beidzies, 300 ir atlasīti, līgumi parakstīti, pārējā publika tagad var gaidīt oficiālu SKDB "palaišanu" kas notiks kaut kad šogad.

----------


## zzz

Kaa tad, kaa tad, biedriitis steorns lido atkal.

Zinaatniskaa validaacija kaut kur neuzkriitoshi pachibeeja, tagad inzhenieriskaa palaishana notiksies. Kaut kad gaishajaa naakotnee, kaa jau parasti, droshi vien kopaa ar komunisma uzcelshanu.  :: . 

Biedriiti steorn, atgaadinu, tavas salieliishanas terminsh 9. septembris.

----------


## Steorn

> Kaut kad gaishajaa naakotnee, kaa jau parasti, droshi vien kopaa ar komunisma uzcelshanu. .


 Nemaz nesmejies, komunisms + nosacīti brīvā tirgus ekonomika nav nemaz tik slikti, paskaties kaut vai uz topašu Ķīnu. Latviešiem vajag uzšaut ar pātagu tikai tad tie sāks kaut ko darīt, savādāk sēž forumos un tikai dirš viens otram virsū   ::

----------


## Epis

Ja tam steornam būtu izdevies uzkonstruēt kādu rotējošu, ģenerējošu devaisu ar to pašatklāto efektu (kurš varētu būt patiešām īsts) ta viņiem būtu protatipi ko parādīt un ar ko palielīties, un ja tas būtu vēl ekonomiski izdevīgi, ta tos super motorus jau ražotu, a tā viņi laikam ir kautkādā posmā sapratuši ka nekas īsti tur nesanāk, un vienīgais kā noslaukt piķi ir ar tiem mērinstrumentiem, uz tā effekta atklāšanu, un cer ka kādam izdosies atrast kādu praktisku pielietojumu šam efektam.



> Un ja jau ierunaajies - kaadu tad inovaaciju un pievienoto veertiibu un eksportu tu pats esi radiijis... savu rumbas ideju pats noraki, tavaa servo kontrolierii nekaa unikaala nav un nekad tu vinju nepabeigsi, kur nu veel kaadam paardosi.


 pagaidām ir uzražotas mazās partījās tādas letā gala detaļas, bez nekādas inovācijas devas, tikai biški dizains, bet tās detaļas kur ir kautkāda inovācija pēc būtības ir sarežģitākas, sastāv no vairākām detaļām, apstrādes processiem un finālā ir dārgākas, un tagat taisās pāris protatipi (arī rumba, ar šomēnes izdomātu jaunu ass konstrukciju, kas ir tā inovatīvā daļa,jeb odziņa, un no vecās inovācijas atšķirās ar to ka būs lētāk uzražot un labāka pēc parametriem nekā standarta asis, vecais variants bīj parametru līderis, bet ražot dārgi, un jaunais variants ir kompromis satarp lētumu un labumu, tākā tiek meklēti risinājumi, kompromisi.
un tajā CNC kontroliera būvē arī esu idejiski pārgājis uz Lētumu, nevis performance kā agrāk sapņoju par baigiem ātrummiem, precizitāti, man tagat tur domas vairāk ir par lētumu, un pieņemamu ātrummu  
pagājšnedēļ savā EpiCNC softā atklāju algortma kļūdu, jeb to ka bīju iekodējis tikai 1nu varbūtību lineārās kustības processam, proti tādu kustību kura paātrinoties un bremzējot var sasniegt motora Max, vaidzīgo ātrumu, bet ja ceļš ir pa īstu tam, ta visu kustību ass iet ar paātrinājumu, un beigās ar bremzēšanu, ja vaig bremzēt, un tad nav algoritms kas izrēķina ass Maximālo sasniedzamo ātrummu.
Šitie algoritmi ir baigi čakarīgie, jo to iespējamo variantu daudzums ir paliels, + mērvienības, formulas arī čakarē prātu, šeit protams inovācijas nekādas nav, 
inovācija būt kautkādā tajā nākotnes jerk,backlash prognozes algoritmā, bet ar šādiem kodēšanas tempiem, vaidzēs vēl 5gadus  ::  lai tik tālu tiktu.

----------


## Epis

rudenī būs jautri laiki, ja sāks valsts saviem darbiniekiem latu vietā algā dot talonus  ::  kā te rimševics izteicās, un jau pāris ekonomisti ziņu portālos iekomentēja.

----------


## zzz

Jaa jaa, vai teiksim dirsh staastinjus par slepenajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, kuri noteikti noteikti buus.

Whatever, terminsh tev atgaadinaats ir, ar komunisma miiljoshanu driiksti nodarboties privaataa kaartaa kaadaa citaa forumaa.

Humoram steorniisha veesturiskie citaati:




> Labāk ir veikt savus testus un mērījumus, kuriem jāpieiet ļoti kritiski. Un gadījumā ja šādus testus veic 22 ļoti pieredzējuši zinātnieki (steorn gadījumā) tad personīgi man nekādu šaubu nerastos.


 Nu-s, kas ta tur iekjiileejies ar 22 paziistamajiem zinaatniekiem, ko? 

Tas ir retorisks jautaajums, vari nepuuleeties spamu sacereet, jo nekaa reaala sakaama jau tev nav (viss slepens un NDA, mees noticeejaam tavaam pasacinjaam, kaa tad)

----------


## Steorn

> Nu-s, kas ta tur iekjiileejies ar 22 paziistamajiem zinaatniekiem, ko? 
> Tas ir retorisks jautaajums, vari nepuuleeties spamu sacereet, jo nekaa reaala sakaama jau tev nav (viss slepens un NDA, mees noticeejaam tavaam pasacinjaam, kaa tad)


 Tu ar mani runā tā it kā es būtu tos 22 kaut kur iebāzis   ::  Pēdējā ziņa kas ir manā rīcībā ka no tiem 22 viens otrs ir atdalījies (vai sadalījies, īsti nezinu  ::  ) , tas man nav zināms ar ko viņi nodarbojas un vai vispār pabeigs to validāciju, mana progrnoze joprojām ir tāda ka tas notiks šogad, iespējams pat līdz septembrim.

----------


## zzz

> Kam jābūt gatavam ? Vienīgais ko es apgalvoju ka "nepaies ne gads un visi šeit runās savādāk", ar to es biju domājis ka tiks publiskots zinātnieku validācijas rezultāts. Gads vēl nav pagājis.


 


> Tu ar mani runā tā it kā es būtu tos 22 kaut kur iebāzis   Pēdējā ziņa kas ir manā rīcībā ka no tiem 22 viens otrs ir atdalījies (vai sadalījies, īsti nezinu  ) , tas man nav zināms ar ko viņi nodarbojas un vai vispār pabeigs to validāciju, mana progrnoze joprojām ir tāda ka tas notiks šogad, iespējams pat līdz septembrim.


 
Kur tu zinaatniskos valideetaajus esi iebaazis, taas tavas un kantora steorn ieksheejaas probleemas  ::  

Biedriisha steorn sasoliitais zinaatniskaas validaacijas terminsh 9. septembris.

----------


## Epis

Nu ko izskatās ka steorn haļavnā ģenerātora saga ir beigusies un žūrija nav validējusi, jo nav redzējuši devaisu kas ģenerētu kādu elektrību: reku žūrijas anaucments: no http://stjury.ning.com/forum/topics/jury-announcement
http://www.steorn.com/news/releases/?id=1151.



> In August 2006 the Irish company Steorn published an advertisement in the Economist announcing the development of “a technology that produces free, clean and constant energy”. Qualified experts were sought to form a “jury” to validate these claims.
> 
> Twenty-two independent scientists and engineers were selected by Steorn to form this jury. It has for the past two years examined evidence presented by the company. The unanimous verdict of the Jury is that Steorn's attempts to demonstrate the claim have not shown the production of energy. The jury is therefore ceasing work.


 Tātad nekādu enerģiju ar tiem magnētiskajiem efektiem viņi nevar saģenerēt.   ::

----------


## Delfins

Patiesībā lielākā daļa prātigo jau zināja pirms pat vēl kaut kāda žūrija tiktu lasīta. Tas tač ir tik loģiski...

----------


## Steorn

> mana progrnoze joprojām ir tāda ka tas notiks šogad, iespējams pat līdz septembrim.


 Nu redz mana prognoze ir piepildījusies, validēšana pabeigta  ::  Zinātnieki arī it kā nopietni, tikai nav skaidrs ar ko viņi tur nodarbojās 2 gadus un kā dabūja šo rezultātu, nav skaidrs ko un kā viņi mērīja un pētīja (varbūt vispār neko nepētīa un izzīlēja kafijas biezumos  ::  ) kamēr nav normāla zinātniska rezultāta atskaites veidā tikmēr viņu secinājums nav ņemams nopietni.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu lol mulkjis tu Steorn esi! @ gadus petija un tavi zinatnieki ir nopietni un pasaka, ka nehuja nav, bet tas nav nopietni, jo...?

----------


## Steorn

> Nu lol mulkjis tu Steorn esi! @ gadus petija un tavi zinatnieki ir nopietni un pasaka, ka nehuja nav, bet tas nav nopietni, jo...?


 Nu pirmkārt apsaukāties nav smuki, mamma laikam slikti tevi audzināja   ::  Otrkārt zinātniekiem ir jāstrādā kā zinātniekiem, tāpēc gan pozitīva gan negatīva iznākuma gadījumā es kā arī daudzi citi cilvēki bija gaidījuši zinātnisku atskaiti (jury report), kurā būtu redzami Steorn iesniegti mērījumi un citi dati, aprakstīti eksperimenti ko veica zinātnieki (analoģisku datu iegūšana) vai jebkas cits ko viņi ir mērījuši un kādā veidā nonākuši pie secinājuma ka termodinamikas likumi netiek pārkāpti, nezkāpēc tādas atskaites nav, tāpēc man ir pamatotas aizdomas ka zinātnieku žūrija nestrādāja kā pienākas.
 Tipa no tava pārmetuma var secināt ja zinātnieki pateiktu "Steorn ir patiesība un orbo darbojas" tad tu neprasītu kur ir atskaite  un ticētu tāpatvien pamatojoties tikai uz zinātnieku lielo pieredzi un atpazīstamību ?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu varbut es kludos, bet ja Steorniem nebija dzinejs, kuru paradit, vai ari tada gadijuma nepietiek ar to, ka zinatnieki pasaka, ka viniem neka nav, bet viniem vajag kaut ko termodinamisku pieradit?!  :: 

Nu.. par to jau runa te iet, ne?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Steorn, LOL Nr. 2... tur skaidri pateikts, ka nav redzēts devais, kas ģenerētu enerģiju! Basta!! kādi vēl mērījumi, jo nav uz kā mērīt... nekas netiek ražots..
*Šoreiz dziesma "ā mēs te ar pirkstiņu iebakstīsim, kaut kas pakustēsies.." neies cauri.*

----------


## Steorn

> Nu varbut es kludos, bet ja Steorniem nebija dzinejs, kuru paradit, vai ari tada gadijuma nepietiek ar to, ka zinatnieki pasaka, ka viniem neka nav, bet viniem vajag kaut ko termodinamisku pieradit?! 
> 
> Nu.. par to jau runa te iet, ne? 
> Beefs


 Cik man zināms tad zinātniekiem netika demostrēts dzinējs bet gan tikai kaut kādi mērījumu dati, te es varu tikai piebilst ka paši Steornisti pie tā vainīgi, iespējams tāpēc tie zinātnieki neņēma viņus nopietni jo bija gadījuši ieradzīt ko vairāk un pēc 2 gadiem izgrūda vienīgo ko bija spējīgi - "viņiem nekā nav"

----------


## Delfins

Nu un ko tu tagad gribi teikt - tas ir nepareizi un tie zinātnieki tagad ir dauņi?
Huļi vajadzēja sasaukt komisiju, ja nav ko parādīt.. bērni... vai augstas pilotāžas afēristi ar pašnāvnieciskām tieksmēm..

----------


## Steorn

> Steorn, LOL Nr. 2... tur skaidri pateikts, ka nav redzēts devais, kas ģenerētu enerģiju! Basta!! kādi vēl mērījumi, jo nav uz kā mērīt... nekas netiek ražots..
> *Šoreiz dziesma "ā mēs te ar pirkstiņu iebakstīsim, kaut kas pakustēsies.." neies cauri.*


 Manā izpratnē kā vaidzētu notikt validēšanai - Steorn iesniedz zinātniekiem anomālos mērījumu datus, sīki aprakstīta magnētiskā konfigurācija, kā veikti mērījumi, un mērījumu rezultāti kas vienā pilnā ciklā nedod kopējo enerģiju 100%, tas būtu pietiekoši lai sāktu validēšanas procesu, tālāk jau zinātnieki varēja rīkoties kā paši vēlas, atkārtot fizski šādu iekārtu, veikt enerģiju mērījumus (kinētiskā, potenciālā, termo, elekktromagnētiskā, ķīmiskās, domēnu izmaiņas magnētos, kodolreakcija galugalā   ::  ), veikt simulācija ar FEM programmatūru, veikt matemātisko modeļu izstrādi un teorētikos pierādījumus. Rodas pamatots jautājums vai jebkas no tā tika veikts ? un ja tika veikts tad kāpēc netiek publiskoti šie visi mērījumi ?

----------


## Delfins

mērījums neeksistējošam devaisam nav pierādījums. paldies zinātniekiem, ka tik ātri tika vaļā no šitā murga.

----------


## Steorn

> Nu un ko tu tagad gribi teikt - tas ir nepareizi un tie zinātnieki tagad ir dauņi?
> Huļi vajadzēja sasaukt komisiju, ja nav ko parādīt.. bērni... vai augstas pilotāžas afēristi ar pašnāvnieciskām tieksmēm..


 Tā ir mana teorija ka Steorn tika pieklājīgi pasūtīts dirst, tipa ņematies paši ar saviem šķībajiem mērījumiem  ::

----------


## zzz

> mana progrnoze joprojām ir tāda ka tas notiks šogad, iespējams pat līdz septembrim.
> 
> 
>  Nu redz mana prognoze ir piepildījusies, validēšana pabeigta


 


> Un gadījumā ja šādus testus veic 22 ļoti pieredzējuši zinātnieki (steorn gadījumā) tad personīgi man nekādu šaubu nerastos.


  ::

----------


## Steorn

> mana progrnoze joprojām ir tāda ka tas notiks šogad, iespējams pat līdz septembrim.
> 
> 
>  Nu redz mana prognoze ir piepildījusies, validēšana pabeigta 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


 Nekā smieklīga neredzu, jautājums paliek atklāts - vai jebkādi testi vispār tika veikti ? Ja tika veikti tad lūdzu parādiet testa aprakstu ar visiem mērījumiem, tik pat labi varēja nolasīt 22 atpazīstamus mūziķus, dziedātājus un politiķus, kāda tad jēga no zinātniekiem ja nav atskaites ?

----------


## zzz

Bet nu atgriezhoties pie saakumiem:

2008 gada 9 septembrii vieteejais biedriitis steorn deklareeja ceelo fraazi:




> Nu ko lai saka - dzīvosim redzēsim, nepaies ne gads kā visi šeit runās pavisam savādāk


 1. vai biedriitim steorn liekas ka vinja prognozeetais events buutu iestaajies?

2. Kaa tieshi savaadaak tagadinjaas mums par kantori steorn buutu jaarunaa?  ::  Visaa visumaa kantoris steorn kaa nebija demonstreejis neko straadaajoshu, taa arii turpina nedemonstreet neko straadaajoshu, tagad ieskaitot arii pashu izveeleetajai validaacijas komisijai.

----------


## Steorn

> Bet nu atgriezhoties pie saakumiem:
> 
> 2008 gada 9 septembrii vieteejais biedriitis steorn deklareeja ceelo fraazi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. Man liekas ka tu nedaudz jauc - to cēlo frāzi es pateicu 21.septembrī   ::  Validācija izgāzās tāpat kā pirmā orbo demonstrēšana, saskaņā ar Steorn plāniem šogad būtu jānotiek atkārtota Orbo demonstrēšana un cita veida validēšana (te es nezinu ko ar to domā Steorn), domāju ka līdz 21.septembrim tas ir diezgan iespējams   :: 

2. Te es pilnīgi piekrītu, Steorn ļoti labi padodas graut savu publisko tēlu  ::

----------


## zzz

> Nekā smieklīga neredzu,


 Smiekliigais cita starpaa ir vieteejaa aaksta steorn divkosiiba, uz kuras shis pats smuki uzraavaas. Agraakajos bazaarinjos ciitiigi spieda uz 22 zinaatnieku autoritaati, kaa shie pateica steornam ne pa spalvai, taa shis sapsihojaas.  :: 




> Ja tika veikti tad lūdzu parādiet testa aprakstu ar visiem mērījumiem, tik pat labi varēja nolasīt 22 atpazīstamus mūziķus, dziedātājus un politiķus, kāda tad jēga no zinātniekiem ja nav atskaites ?


 The announcement says what the jury has to say. There will be no further information from the jury about the Steorn technology for contractual reasons.
R. I. MacDonald

Pretenzijas piestaadi savam miiljotajam kantorim steorn, tas vinju izgudrotais kontraksts taads ka rezultaatus publiceet nevar.

Un ja jau vieteejais biedriitis aaksts steorns taa peekshnji kljuvis par testa aprakstu un meerijumu publiceeshanas fanu, tad klaaj valjaa - uz kaadu datu pamata tu te regulaari murgoji par steorna bazaaru patiesiigumu? Luugtum uzraadiit testa aprakstu ar visiem mērījumiem, citaadi vieteejais biedriitis aaksts steorn tik pat labi var buut muuzikjis, dziedaataajs vai pilniigs bezsakara muldonja, ja jau nekaadu pamatojumu nav speejiigs dot.

----------


## zzz

> 1. Man liekas ka tu nedaudz jauc - to cēlo frāzi es pateicu 21.septembrī


 Es toties zinu, ka tu, biedriiti steorn, kaa jau parasti nefilmee, ko esi samuldeejis laika gaitaa.

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2672&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=steorn&start=60

----------


## Steorn

> tad klaaj valjaa - uz kaadu datu pamata tu te regulaari murgoji par steorna bazaaru patiesiigumu? Luugtum uzraadiit testa aprakstu ar visiem mērījumiem


 Netaisos nodarboties ar informācijas nopludināšanu. Varu tikai piebilst ka validācijas rezultāts nemazākā mērā neietekmēja manu pārliecību par Orbo tehnoloģijas realitāti   :: 




> 1. Man liekas ka tu nedaudz jauc - to cēlo frāzi es pateicu 21.septembrī  
> 
> 
>  Es toties zinu, ka tu, biedriiti steorn, kaa jau parasti nefilmee, ko esi samuldeejis laika gaitaa.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2672&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=steorn&start=60


 Taisnība gan, tomēr tas bija 9.septembrī, par šo termiņu gan vairs neesmu tik drošs, iespējams ka tas viss ievilksies līdz pat 2010.gadam.

----------


## Delfins

Da beidz atkal d***t.. jau 2010... pomoemu adminiem jākluzē šis topiks... Viss jau ir sagaidīts un skaidri pateikts.

----------


## zzz

Nu, locies, locies ka pussamiits taarps, biedriiti steorn.

9. septembris nav taalu.

----------


## Steorn

> Da beidz atkal d***t.. jau 2010... pomoemu adminiem jākluzē šis topiks... Viss jau ir sagaidīts un skaidri pateikts.


 Domāju ka diskusiju varēs slēgt tikai tad kad Steorn paziņos ka viņiem nekā nav un nav bijias vai nu arī tad kad viņi pierādīs ikvienam idiotam ka Orbo darbojas. Kamēr tas nav noticis tikmēr būs cilvēki kas gribēs pastrīdēties par šo jautājumu   ::

----------


## Steorn

> Nu, locies, locies ka pussamiits taarps, biedriiti steorn.
> 
> 9. septembris nav taalu.


 Atkal zzz izrāda savu necieņu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem, bet nu lai tas paliek, neviens tevi tāpat vairāk neizmainīs   ::   Varu izvirzīt jaunu prognozi - tiem zinātniekiem validētājiem nāksies vēl atvainoties Steornam ka šitā viņus iegāza (nezinu pamatoti vai nepamatoti)

----------


## zzz

Mazajam zhukliku kantoriitim steorn kaa jau mineets agraak, no investoriem iekaastaa naudinja vareetu izbeigties shogad, kirdikc un bankrots. Tad protams par shiem arii visi "runaas savaadak"  ::  Logjisks turpinaajums buutu kraapnieka seana makaartija ieseedinaashana kjurkjii uz ilgiem jo ilgiem gadiem. 





> Kamēr tas nav noticis tikmēr būs cilvēki kas gribēs pastrīdēties par šo jautājumu


 .

No aaksta biedriisha steorn stila "pastriideeshanaas" (tuksha muldeeshana, soliijumi ar arvien atceltiem terminjiem utt plus saakumaa shis veel biskji pljuksteeja fizikaalas aplamiibas un muljkjiibas) nekaadas jeegas nav. Kaartiigaak modereetos forumos shis buutu sen piesists.

----------


## zzz

> Atkal zzz izrāda savu necieņu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem


 Tu veel nemaz nestaadies priekshaa kaadu necienju es pret tevi izraadiishu 9. septembrii.  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Atkal zzz izrāda savu necieņu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem
> 
> 
>  Tu veel nemaz nestaadies priekshaa kaadu necienju es pret tevi izraadiishu 9. septembrii.


 Vispār iedomājos gan   ::   un domāju pēc tam kad Orbo tiks pierādīts kā reāls tu nemaz man neatvainosies par visām rupjībām   ::

----------


## zzz

Nuka nuka, biedriiti aakst steorn, a davai apspriediisim kriteerijus peec kurien tev publisku atvainoshanos gatavot.

Pirmais terminsh nepavisam ne taalu, atgaadinu veelreiz - 9. septembris.

----------


## janys

Ja varētu tā vienreiz iegriest ar rokām tā simts gadi notiktu rotācija.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es joprojam esmu ar mieru slegt deribas par Orbo neeksistenic ne lidz septembrim ne ari velak. Vienkarsi savadak es nevaru saprast, vai Steorn ir mulkjis, naivulis, mahinators vai ari kaut ka savadak.

Tatad deribas piedavaju sadas - no manas puses 1000Ls. No tavejas 100Ls.
- ja Steorn parada publikai savu Orbo lidz oktobrim un to valide (piemeram - raksts kada kruta zinatiniskaja zurnala), tad 1000Ls no manis
- ja Tas nav noticis... nu liidz 2010 1. maijam, tad tu atvadies no 50Ls (jau esi zaudejis 50ls), bet joprojam es tev dotu 1000Ls, ja shis birnum dzinejs paraditos liidz 2014. gada 1. maijam
- 2014. gada 1.maja maija es atceros par musu birnumderibam un paludzu no tevis atlikushos 50Ls.

Lai laikis nesagrautu deribas, iesaku summas parkonvertet uz EUR!
Davai! Nemiz tachu! Tagad tapat tev nekas nebus man jamaksa! Tikai sastadisim ligumu! googogog!!! un zzz piemetisim ka 3.sho personu!  ::  Ko saki?
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

To visu var nosaukt īsāk - sekta... novervējuši nabaga biedrīti Steornu...

----------


## defs

> Ja varētu tā vienreiz iegriest ar rokām tā simts gadi notiktu rotācija.


  Es saprotu,ka ideja nepastav uz principa,ka viss notiek pats no sevis.Idejā ir,ka ir jāiemācās paņemt to enerģiju,kas jau eksistē.Kādreiz 80-tajos lasiju žurnalā "Zinātne un tehnika",ka bija izdomata jūras elektrostacija.Ideja balstijas uz ūdens vļņošanos.Vertikalās novietotās caurulēs ieplūda un atplūda ūdens,mainot līmeni,izmainijās gaisa spiediens trubās,kas grieza turbīnas.Te ir tas princips,ka neko nededzinam un citādi neiznīcinam,bet tas dod lielaku vai mazāku enerģiju.No šī piemera redzams,ka faktiski šāds dzinejs ar apkopi var darboties tik ilgi,kamer pastāvēs nepieciešamie principi.Tikai tā līdz šai dienai neemu neko ne lasijis,ne dzirdejis,ka šads aparats kaut kur darbotos.

----------


## osscar

Viļņu ģeneratori ir testa režīmā palaisti+ paisuma bēguma ģeneratori un cit to paveidi. Iluztrētajā Zinātnē bija aprakstīts. Interesants bija osmozes ģenerators vietās kur sālsūdens saplūst ar saldūdeni.

----------


## Delfins

var jau protams par to diskutēt, kad labumu gūst tikai cilvēks, bet ja tā padomā, - kur tu kaut ko paņem, citur tu kaut ko atņem... teorētiski atņemot enerģiju ūdenim, tu agri vai vēlu dabūs kādu kataklizmu - stāvošs ūdens, alģes, nezāles un t.t. tas viss protams ir relatīvi, bet dziļākā doma ir - vai tas tiešām ir vajadzīgs.. vai tiešām cilvēcei vajag tik daudz enerģijas, tik daudz TV un mikroviļkrāsns?  Agrāk taču vis bija kārtībā un neviens nesūdzējās.

----------


## defs

Diez vai jūru kāds aptures ar dažam trubam   ::  
 Problēma ir tur,ka pati enerģijas razošana kļust lētāka,bet paterētājam paceļ cenu,sak-krīze,modernizācija...
 Kad Liepajas rajona Grobiņā būvēja vēja ģeneratorus,tad arī klīda baumas,ka enerģija būs lētāka.Patērētājs piedzīvo pretējo   ::

----------


## Delfins

pēc maniem uzskatiem jānohrenizē visa smagā arhaiska elektronika - CRT, HID lampas apgaismojumiem ... . tas nekas, ka vienos gadījumos cietīs bilde un t.t.

----------


## defs

p.s. es domāju,ka kaut vai tik aktuala lieta ka siltums-to varētu iegūt no elektrības,kaut vai elļas radiators/nerunajot par visādiem sūkņiem/.Un tagad sanak,ka to reti kāds var atļauties,jadedzina malka,kas piesārņo gaisu utt. Es runaju par to,ka kaut kādiem,kas kontrolē ekanomiku ir svarīgi nopelnīt,nevis domat par apkartējo vidi.

----------


## defs

> pēc maniem uzskatiem jānohrenizē visa smagā arhaiska elektronika - CRT, HID lampas apgaismojumiem ... . tas nekas, ka vienos gadījumos cietīs bilde un t.t.


  Es to visu jau esmu nahrenizējis.

----------


## Delfins

Tu jā.. dažs cits jā... bet ja paskatās globāli... nekas nav mainījies. Lielāka problēma - lampiņu un t.t. lietu ražotāji bankrotēs.
labi, ka jau kvēlspuldzes drīz aizliegs pavisam.

----------


## defs

Es domaju,ka ar laiku vecie monstri izmirs kā dinozauri dabīgā nāvē. Razotāji ražos kaut ko citu.Starp citu,pie kvēlspuldžu razošanas arī nepiedalās ļoti dzaudz cilveku-visu dara lielakoties manipulatori-roboti. Ta ka ļaunakaja gadijuma var kādam biezajam izjukt iesaktais bizness,tehnologijas maiņa-atkal būs izdevumi   ::  tā tāda skaļa frāze,ka miljoniem cilvēku zaudēs darbu.Ar to baida,lai mēs domatu,kas absoluti viss,kas šodien notiek,ir pareizi.Tas pats ar naftas bizenu.Pofig-brauksim ar citu energiju.

----------


## Delfins

nu tagad jau ir tā problēma, kad esam daudzi miljardi, viss mehanizēts, darba nav, tikai pakalpojumu sfēra, naudu tikai virtuālā veidā.
gan jau pienāks laiki, kad sāks paši stādīt un audzēt pārtiku  ::

----------


## defs

Es tieši gribēju teikt-katram lapstu rokā un uz priekšu-stādām kartupeļus un visu ko,ko var apēst   ::

----------


## Shark

Varbūt nedaudz ne pa tēmu, taču man gribējās nedaudz piebilst pie visa šī.

Pirmkārt, es vairs neesmu tāds optimists par "zaļo" un jauno "ekonomisko, nepiesārņojošo" enerģijas iegūšanas/atdošanas veidu.
Par piemēru var ņemt ekonomiskās dienas gaismas spuldzes par kurām skandina- vai cik ekonomiskas tātad draudzīgas dabai . It kā jau skaisti-uz vienādu gaismas atdevi pieckārt mazāka patērētā jauda. 
Es mājās esmu nomainījis praktiski visas kvēlspuldzes pret ekonomiskajām dienasgaismas spuldzēm. Pirku "Osram" praktiski tās dārgākās. Taču viena nobira nākošajā dienā un otra pēc gada(spuldze vidēji maksāja ap 6Ls).
Kad nobirs pārējās nav zināms. Nu labi pirmās ieliktās varētu ap šo laiku sākt atmaksāties, taču iespējams vēl kāda daļa pirms laika izbeigsies. 
To pašu varētu attiecināt teiksim uz monitoriem CRT/LCD.Morāle?
Vēl nav zināms, kur ir labāks balanss:

Neefektīvāka "vecā" enerģijas iegūšana/nedraudzīga dabai iegūstot enerģiju/lētāk iegūt/draudzīgāka utilizācijā + lētāki pērkot, bet dārgāk ekspluatācijā(lielāka enerģijas patēriņa dēļ) šīs enerģijas patērētāji/draudzīgāki utilizācijā.
Vai arī
efektīva,"zaļa" enerģijas iegūšana/dārgi izmaksā iekārtas/problēmas utilizācijā + ekonomiska enerģijas patērēšana/ dārgi izmaksā pērkot patērētājus/problēmas utilizācijā.

----------


## Epis

ņemt enerģiju no Okeāna straumēm var izrādīties ļoti bīstami, proti, izraisīt liela mēra katrastofu, jeb noštopēt zemes magnētiskā lauka ģenerātoru, un ta planēta paliks bez magnētiskā lauka un būs visiem vāks.
šito teoriju, ka magnētiskais lauks rodās no okeāna straumēm nesen viens zinātnieks itkā atklāja, aprēķināja, bet pārējie protams ka tik viegli nepieņems šo teoriju (grāmatas nepārrakstīs), laigan  skatoties pēc pierādījumiem es labāk ticu tam ka lauks rodās no okeāna sālsūdens plūsmas, ko var izmērīt, nomērīt, aprēķināt, nekā mistiskā zemes kodola no kura neviens nekādas proves noņemt nevar, izmērīt arī neviens neko nevar, tip sanāk ka visi tic tam ko nevar pierādīt un praktiski apstiprināt, tādēļ es labāk ticu tam ka lauks rodās no okeānu plūsmām, ja kas uz tām planētām kur uz virsmas nav nekādi plūstoši šķidrumi arī nav magnetiskā lauka, kā mars(agrāk itkā bīja, bet laikam ka šīdrums izgaroja ta arī pazuda), bet venērai laikam bīj lauks jo tur kautkādi 500C šidrumi eksistē un plūst.

bet vis labāk tagat ir pafanot par jauno XMOS 5$ 400mip  65nm multicore (Viss vienā čipu (kā fpga)),
reku viens bloga raksts kur jau sapņo par to ko,kā varētu sakodēt.
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/do- ... -20090625/

----------


## Delfins

un kā tev tas palidzes saekonomet uz dabas resursiem?  :: 
čipu nejega daudz...

Atmelam rekur viens 32bit AVR uz 1.5nA strada (paleninata rezima)

----------


## defs

Epi,vāks būs tapat.Ir aprēķinats,ka ap 2050 gadu vētras nopostīs eiropu,sakara ar globālo sasilšanu,ko izraisa cilvēka darbība.Un tad visādi asteroīdi bīstami tuvu sakuši riņkot,magnētiskais haoss ir sācies utt.Kā redzi-ļipa jau svilst,bet izdarīt maz ko var.

----------


## janys

Kaut kur izlasīju tādu brīnumu ka laboratorijas apstākļos bija iegūts melnais caurums tas dzīvoja dažas nanosekundes daļas. Vēl ir tāda mistiska parādība kā ''tumšā matērija''. Tad sanāk ka mūsu izplatījums ir pilns ar visādām matērijām tad mēs esam 1% no visa tā? Varbūt mūsu matēriju radīja kāda ''pirms elemtārdaļiņa'' kura nepakļaujas enerģijas nezūdamības likumam kura ir  tikai viens eksemplārs. Es nezinu vai atomu skaits visumā ir konstants ja atomi sabrūk ja ir tāda lieta anihilācija kad elektrons un pozitrons saskaras veidojas gamma kvants vai tas var notikt bezgalīgi ja tai ''pirms elemtārdaļiņai'' kāds būtu pussabrukšanas periods vai bezgalīgs vai vienāds ar nulli kā tas būtu matemātiski teorētiski pareizi ja ir neizīkstoša enerģija.

----------


## Epis

tā globālā sasilšana un visas dabas katastrofas ir uzpūsts burbulis Mīts, un tufta, īstanībā ir pretēji, jo siltāks klimats jo mazāk būs vētru un visādu kataklizmu + zāle augs zaļāka, raža būs lielāka, jo augi vārda tiešajā nozīmē Ēd gaisā esošo Co2 gāzi (vienā vidakā teica ka eksperimentāli siltumnīcās ir pierādīts ka palielinot Co2 daudzumu 5-10x atmosfērā raža pieaug virs 50% (cilvēks šādu gaisu arī var elpot un veselībai neskādē!), un co2 nevar izraisīt nekādu siltumnīcas efektu, jo īstā gāze kas izraisa siltumnīcas efektu ir H2O, jeb ūdens tvaiks kas arī kontrollē un regulē mūsu klimatu.
VIenīgā problēma cilvēcei ar to fosīlo degvielu ir tāda ka tās resursi pietiks vēl kādiem pārdesmit gadiem un tad ka vairs nebūs tad tā būs cilvēces katastrofa, jo nebūs vairs lētās enerģijas ar ko izaudzēt pārtiku un pārpolucācijas rezultātā kādam būs jāpaliek bez ēdiena, jo lai saražotu kādu 1nu  pāritkas  Kkaloriju patērē 2x vairāk fosīlo degvielu, līdz ar to ja nav naftas ta visi mirs badā, vai arī ies paši uz tīrumu strādāt. 
Tādēļ arī tiek visi biedēti ar globālo sasilšanu, utt lai cilvēki meklētu alternatīvus enerģijas avotus tādus kas ir atjaunojami, kā koki, biomasa, kūdra vējš, saule utt, bet tas ir daudz dārgāk nekā haļavnā  nafta,gāze,ogles.



> Atmelam rekur viens 32bit AVR uz 1.5nA strada (paleninata rezima)


 da tas enerģijas patēriņš tiem čipiem mūsdienās ir tik mazs, ka pajāt, galvenais ir cena un funkcionalitāte, un šitam nav nekādu integrētu perifēriju kā USB, ethernet,spi,i2c, PWM taimeri nav, tur kā fpga uzkodē kādu perifēriju gribi, tikai easy C koda stillā.
vienīgi tur nav analogo fiču, un flash atmiņas  ::

----------


## defs

Nu,ka vejš būtu palicis dārgāks-tas gan man jaunums   ::

----------


## Delfins

vējš nē, bet pašas iekārtas un drakoniskie noteikumi, lai varētu laist iekšā elektrību tīklā. (laikam tā ir, lai kāds pielabo)
karoče te offtopiks aizgājis...

Steorniņš klusi raud stūrīti...

----------


## defs

Negribās jau politiku kult šajā forumā,bet laikam tas notiek tāpēc,ka kadam tas ir izdevīgi,lai būtu tā kā ir.Un tas arī kavē visāda veida attīstību.

----------


## Raimonds1

jeēahhh
http://www.energolukss.lv/index.php?id=200&lang=lv

----------


## Delfins

WEBs gan izskatās pēc piš*s...
kas tur un ko dara un kāpeč !? slinkums lasīt..

----------


## zzz

Ak nu, parastaa raimondinja lieliishanaas ar sveshaam spalvaam.

Kantoris Active power jau gadus 8 razho un uzstaada elektroenergjijas sisteemas, kas energjiju uzkraaj/glabaa spararataa.

Augsti izgliitotais innovaators raimondinsh metaas ar skaljiem breecieniem pazinjot sho "jaunumu" pasaulei savaa parastajaa idiota stilaa. 

Veel pieziimeesim, ka universaalo izgudrotaaju raimondinju tajaa kantorii nenjemtu darbaa i par apkopeeju.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Spara ratam nav lieli berzes zudumi? Tas spararats laikam ar magnetiem apkrauts, lai tad varetu savakt to energiju, bet isti nesaprotu, ka tas var but ekonomiski... Bet principa ideja jau feina!

Beefs

----------


## defs

Pa Discovery vienreiz rādija vēja ģeneratoru,kura statīva iekšpusē vējaina laikā/ja enerģijas patēriņš nav maximums/ paceļ atsvaru pa trosi.Un tad,ka enerģijas patēriņs pieaug,bet vēja nav,tad šis atsvars tiek atbrīvots un caur reduktoru griež ģeneratoru,lai dotu enerģiju.Domaju,ka tāda ideja ir interesanta.

----------


## Vikings

Ja parēķinātu berzi un inerces spēku, manuprāt, berze būtu nesalīdzināmi maza. Daudz vairāk viņu bremzētu magnētiskā saite enerģijas noņemšanas brīdī.
Un vispār par spararatiem interesanta tēma ir šitā:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrobus

----------


## Delfins

a tu vot pamēģini tādu iekustināt..  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kaut kur atceros dzirdejis, ka tiem gyrobusiem ir liela problema, kad ir avarija, un tas spararats ari aizsparojas kaut kur tales pa pilsetu (piemeram, nones kadu makismu)... 

Un veeel tadam kartigam spararatm butu pamtigi tie .. nu kas tie bija pa spekiem ... aa zhiraskopa efekts. Tad spararatam butu jaatrodas rotejoshas bumbas iekshpuse, lai transportlidzekla suposanas to ratu nekratitu.
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau tas spararats bremzējas un elektronikai jāprotas saskaņot noņemamo jaudu ar patēriņu. Kaut kas līdzīgs -
http://forums.autosport.com/index.php?showtopic=99192

interesanti no limitētas jaudas līnijas iegūt ekstra jaudu.

----------


## defs

[quote="0xDEAD BEEF"]Kaut kur atceros dzirdejis, ka tiem gyrobusiem ir liela problema, kad ir avarija, un tas spararats ari aizsparojas kaut kur tales pa pilsetu (piemeram, nones kadu makismu)... 

 :: ,šitas labs  ::

----------


## Delfins

ar gyroskopiem jabut uzmanīgiem, tam ir tāds spēks...

Raimonds... elektronika jau pati nebremzē, tā tik ieslēdz bremzes, bet ja kaut kas noiet greizi, tad tas džiroskops nonesīs visu nafig.

----------


## defs

Vajag to gyroskopu kādā pagraba iebūvēt,tad viņs talu netiks   ::

----------


## Delfins

giroskopam ir ļoti liela enerģija.. b\utība visa tā enerģija ko tu ieliec lai vinu izkustinātu. ja tam ir ļoti liela masa un ja tas sāk vibrēt izlauzīs visas sienas.

Panjem paspelejies ar powerball  ::  forsa mantina

----------


## Raimonds1

Tāpēc nevajag parspīlet ar atrumu, pareizi nocentrēt, likt vakuumumā un labos gultņos.

KERS F1 mašīnās, izrādās, nekāds ātrums netraucē tos 80bhp tās 10 sekundes iedot.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kalu - negribu sadirst, bet man liekas, ka KERS darbojas ar generatoru/elektromotur + baterijas uladeshanu, nevis ar spararatu!
Beefs

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, kaalabad tu kaa super speciaalists taa vietaa, lai tukshi pljaapaatu, neuzbuvee kaadu pareizi nocentreetu kaartiigu spararatu labos gultnjos savaa garaazhaa?

Ja paveiktos, shis nolidotu no ass un izsmeereetu raimondinju gar sienaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Kalu - negribu sadirst, bet man liekas, ka KERS darbojas ar generatoru/elektromotur + baterijas uladeshanu, nevis ar spararatu!
> Beefs


   ir dažādi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_brake
http://www.motorauthority.com/brake-ene ... -2009.html

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Jaunumi! Šarlatāni ir paķerti aiz pautiem!

Steorns nav spējis pierādīt savas brīvās enerģijas iegūšanas iekārtas darboties spēju pašu savāktajai ekspertu komandai.

http://www.theskepticsguide.org/ klausīties podkāstu nr 207.

----------


## Delfins

tas takš bija sen skaidrs...

----------


## Steorn

Interesanti būs palasīt šo forumu pēc Steorn izraisītā apvērsuma fizikā un aizdomāties par to cik tumsonīgi mēdz būt cilvēki, zinātne ir tālu progresējusi kopš Galileo sadedzināšanas uz sārta bet cilvēku stulbumam nav robežu, Einšteins to atzina un saprata jau sen   ::  Man pašā sākumā bija cerība ka te šajā forumā ir gudri cilvēki, ar ķērienu uz inženieriju un elektroniku, un kādam būs vēlme uz eksperimentiem, tomēr es kļūdījos. Latviešu publika ir tik pat ja ne vairāk aprobežota kā citos ārzemju forumos. Man ir palikusi neliela cerība ka varbūt daži no šiem tumsoņiem to sapratīs un publiski atzīs šajā forumā.
PS. Atbidēšu šajā forumā tad kad atmosfēra būs mainījusies uz labo pusi.

----------


## Delfins

Da tu esi vienkarsi smiekligs... tu nebudams pats no Steoran tici to paskama... ta ir klasiska "prezentacija" vai PR, tipa mes kaut ko taisam, se te jums video.. nekas vel nav, bet bus.. KLASIKA!!!!!

Reali izgudrotaji strada slepeniba un atklajums jau ir publicets tikai tad, kad tas ir pierdits, IR koparadit, IR ko atkartot, IR piedavajums/perspektiva uzsakt razosanu!!!

Steornam ta visa NEKAAAAAAAAAA !!! NAV !!!

Samierinies, ka esi uz akja "panjemts"..

----------


## zzz

steorn aaksts, 9. septembris ir ui ku tuvu. Naak taa dieninja un terminsh, kad tev buus jaatbild par tavu agraako idiota salieliishanos. 

Vprochem ja tu aizpisiisi uz muuzhiem prom no shii foruma, tas arii buus veertiigi.

==============

Bai ze vei tu driiksti droshi doties uz briivo metinaataaju forumu. Tur tev atmosfeera buus riktiigaa, ar daudz naivu un neizgliitotu ljautinju visapkaart, kam makaronus kaart uz ausiim un haljavas energjiju/komunismu soliit. Varbuut pat kaadus izdosies uz naudinju uzmest, paardot shiem ko steornistisku.

----------


## Jon

> zinātne ir tālu progresējusi kopš Galileo sadedzināšanas uz sārta bet cilvēku stulbumam nav robežu


 Dabūsi kasti konjaka, ja pierādīsi faktu, ka Galileo Galilejs nocepināts. Bet tālāk tev taisnība... Autoritātes gan tev dīvainas, ja piemini mūžam nošņurkušu vīreli, kas nevīžoja sev bikšu priekšu aizpogāt. Tas arī ar murgainām teorijām nēsājās apkārt.

----------


## Steorn

> zinātne ir tālu progresējusi kopš Galileo sadedzināšanas uz sārta bet cilvēku stulbumam nav robežu
> 
> 
>  Dabūsi kasti konjaka, ja pierādīsi faktu, ka Galileo Galilejs nocepināts. Bet tālāk tev taisnība... Autoritātes gan tev dīvainas, ja piemini mūžam nošņurkušu vīreli, kas nevīžoja sev bikšu priekšu aizpogāt. Tas arī ar murgainām teorijām nēsājās apkārt.


 Tik tiešām tev taisnība, Galileo netika sadedzināts, laikam sajaucu ar Džordano Bruno, bet arī tas nav apstiprināts fakts, tā ka steornistiem ir cerība palikt dzīviem un pierādīt savu taisnību, jebkurā gadījumā konjaku nelietoju, tā ka īpaši nepārdzīvoju   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Klaķieris.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0% ... 1%91%D1%80
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/eng_rus/ ... 0%B5%D1%80
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claque

Šajā gadījumā - sistēma ir izgāzusies un ir jāpierāda visādu tur autsaideru mulķība.

----------


## zzz

steorn debil, tu tak nosoliijies sheit vairs neko nerakstiit, kameer atmosfeera neizmainiisies.

Atmosfeera tevi joprojaam uzskata par pilniigu kretiinu un bezjeedziigu muldonju.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_proof

----------


## Epis

reku zinātnieki jau detektējuši magnētisko monopolu dzīvē: 

Magnetic monopoles detected in a real magnet for the first time
http://www.physorg.com/news171209923.html

pēc īsta magnētiskā monopola neizskatās, un cik saprotu ka tādu vēl viņi nav uzķīlējuši, bet varbūtība ka kādreiz tomēr izdosies uztaisīt īstu monopola magnētu palielinās, līdz ar to palielinās magnētiskā haļavnā ģenerātora iespējamība, jo reāli ir tā ka tādu haļavno ģenerātoru var uzķīlēt tikai ar neesošajiem magnētiskajiem monopoliem, principā ar tādiem monopoliem magnētiem ietu gandrīz vai visi netā atrodamie magnētisko dzinēju dizaini, un vienīgā problēma kādēļ tie dzinēji šobrīd neiet jo mangēti tur nav īstie. 

tākā jāpgaida kādi 10 gadi cerībā ka zinātnieki atklās kā uztasīt to monopolo mangētu.

----------


## Steorn

> haļavno ģenerātoru var uzķīlēt tikai ar neesošajiem magnētiskajiem monopoliem, principā ar tādiem monopoliem magnētiem ietu gandrīz vai visi netā atrodamie magnētisko dzinēju dizaini, un vienīgā problēma kādēļ tie dzinēji šobrīd neiet jo mangēti tur nav īstie.


 Personīgi es neesmu redzējis nevienu dzinēja modeli vai ideju (nedz mūžīgā nedz kāda cita) kuram vaidzētu magnētiskos monopolus, man pat nav nekādu ideju kādā veidā tu domā no monopola iegūt haļavno enerģiju ? Vari norādīt uz šādas idejas avotu, vēlams ar korektu fizikālu/matemātisku pierādījumu ka izmantojot monopolus var apiet enerģijas nezūdamības likumu  ?

EDIT. Nezinu priekš kam es te iepriekš skaidroju Steorn pamatideju par pretEDS likvidēšanu, likvidēsi pretEDS dabūsi haļavno enerģiju, bet izskatās ka nevienu tas tāpat neinteresē, izņemot tādus kā zzz lai varētu kārtējo reizi pateikt ka esmu debīls.  ::

----------


## zzz

Tu steorn esi pilniigi debiils.  :: 

9.septembris bija vakar.

Postby Steorn on 09 Sep 2008 02:04 pm
Nu ko lai saka - dzīvosim redzēsim, nepaies ne gads kā visi šeit runās pavisam savādāk.

Gadinsh pagaajis, meslu kantoris steorn taa arii vieteejaa debila steorna sasoliitos briinumus demonstreejis nav.

Tu, steorn, liidz ar to esi atklaati piekjerts tukshu muljkjiibu dirshanaa.

----------


## Steorn

> Nu ko lai saka - dzīvosim redzēsim, nepaies ne gads kā visi šeit runās pavisam savādāk.


 Tas bija domāts attiecībā uz validēšanu, kā jau te tika iepriekš ziņots validēšanas process ir pabeigts, tikai zinātnieki salaida visu dēlī, tieši tā - zinātnieki bija tik pat aprobežoti kā zzz un neizdarīja savu darbu. Tāpēc nekāda revolūcija zinātnē nenotika, un nedz es nedz kantoris Steorn nevar būt atbildīgi par validētāju nepaveikto darbu. Neskatoties uz to šogad notiks pulbliskas demonstrācijas un developer foruma atvēršana pārējai publikai (protams jau par maksu)

PS. Un vari necensties mani apsaukāt par debīlu, pat ja es būtu debīls gudrāks es no tā nepaliktu   ::

----------


## Delfins

Mueheheh... davai paspamojam.. kas tad ir noticis par šo laiku.. nekas jau tāds arī nebija.
Steorn, davai saki nākamo termiņu... ko un kad un kaut ko uzražos, vai vismaz solīsies.. man ir slinkums iet tur lasīt to bulšitu.

----------


## Delfins

> *Steorn
> Thu Sep 10, 2009 11:58 am 
> Neskatoties uz to šogad notiks pulbliskas demonstrācijas*


 *GAIDAM !!!!*

----------


## zzz

Taks, karlsons lido atkal, debils steorns dirsh atkal, veel lielaakos apjomos kaa agraak.  :: 

Par valideeshanu - nevis zinaatnieki neizdariija savu darbu, bet meeslu kantoris steorn vinjiem neiedeva neko valideejamu. Kaa tas arii bija mineets publiskajaa valideetaaju reportaa. Tas ir tieshi meeslu kantoris steorn neizdariija savu darba pusi. Kas bija pilniigi likumsakariigi jo tam kraapnieku barinjam jau nekaa valideejama jau arii nav.

Forumchika tiiriibas labad par klaji meliigiem apgalvojumiem debilu steornu jau nu gan dereetu piesist nahren.




> Neskatoties uz to šogad notiks pulbliskas demonstrācijas un developer foruma atvēršana pārējai publikai (protams jau par maksu)


 Tas ka shie meegjinaas lohus uzmest uz siiknaudinjaam, tam es pilniigi ticu.  :: 

Abet ar publiskajaam demonstraacijaam kaa jau agraak buus suuri - atkal horizontaalais taimkods iestaasies, vai otrs variants ja shie demonstrees falshu roteejoshu meeslinju tad tas jau skaisti un preciizi buus zem kriminaalkodeksa pantiem par apzinaatu kraapshanu.

----------


## Steorn

> Abet ar publiskajaam demonstraacijaam kaa jau agraak buus suuri - atkal horizontaalais taimkods iestaasies, vai otrs variants ja shie demonstrees falshu roteejoshu meeslinju tad tas jau skaisti un preciizi buus zem kriminaalkodeksa pantiem par apzinaatu kraapshanu.


 Un kas notiks trešajā variantā ja demo šoreiz notiks kā vajag ? turpināsi apgalvot ka esmu debīls ? vai arī nokaunēsies par savu aprobežotību (par to es gan šaubos   ::   )

----------


## zzz

steorn debil uz doto momentu ir noticis fakts ka tavs pagaajshagada pazinjojums (citeets augstaak) ir izgaazies.

Taapeec pashlaik par aprobezhotiibu ir jaakaunaas tev, degjeneraatam.  :: 

Un buus jaakaunaas veel daudz un daudz reizes.

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ nekam necitēs kamēr strādājoš objekts nebūs viņam uz galda!  :: 

ZZZ lūdzu bez lamuvārdiem!

----------


## zzz

Vinchi, es bez lamuvaardiem varu iztikt.

Tikai luugtum tad tomeer paruupeeties lai forumaa netiktu nesodiiti izplatiiti klaji meliigi, maldinoshi un kraapnieciski manipulatiivi tekstinji (dotajaa gadiijumaa no steorna)

Nu vai arii ievies speciaalu sadalju muuzhiigo dzineeju lidojosho skjiivju utml apsprieshanai ar skaidru briidinaajumu ka par informaacijas saturu tajaa neviens nekaadu atbildiibu nenes un tur ir atljauta arii atklaata kraapshana.

----------


## malacis

Njā, steorn, nu tu izgāzies kā veca sēta. Būtu tukši un abstrakti muldējis - neviens neko nepiesietu, taču ar katra konkrēta termiņa nosaukšanu (vispirms 9. septembris, tagad šī gada beigas) tu padari sevi par muļķi.

----------


## Steorn

Interesantākais ir tas ka Internetā atrodams vismaz viena dzinēja konstrukcijas apraskts kurš pie pareizas realizācijas spējīgs ražot haļavno enerģiju, kā jau teicu problēma ir cilvēku galvās, tiem ieborēts ka mūžīgie dzinēji nevar eksistēt un tagad tie fanātiski tic un zili palikdami lamā tos kas domā savādāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Interneta ir atrodami diezgan daudz muzhigie dzineji. Esmu redzejis pariti ar auksto kodolsintezi ar "lietderibas koeficientu leilaku par 10" un esmu redzejis pariti ar kosmiskas energijas spolem, un ari dazhus ar magnetiem!  :: 

Labakais muzhigais dzinejs, ko redzeju, bija zales plavejs, kursh barojas ar udeni. Proti - zales plavejs razhoja elektribu ar kuru elektrolizes celja ieguva udenradi no udens ar kuru darbinjaja zales plaveju!  ::  Ta luk!

Ta ka nesaki, ka mes neesam redzejushi muzhigos dzinejus!
UN VEL - es redzeju filma Chain Reaction udens dzineju un taja filma bija Keanu Reeves ta ka tas noteikti bija nopietni!
beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> dzinēja konstrukcijas apraskts kurš pie pareizas realizācijas spējīgs ražot haļavno enerģiju, kā jau teicu problēma ir cilvēku galvās


 Tad nu man jautājums - kādas problēmas vajā Steorn kompāniju, ja tā nevar pati *pareizi* realizēt savu pašas izgudrojumu un nodemostrēt reāli strādājošu mūžīgā dzinēja modeli? Nav pieejamas kaut kādas nanotehnoloģijas? Ja jau ir izgudrojuši - kāpēc paši nespēj uzbūvēt? Magneto-mehāniskā sistēma nav nekāds pusvadītāju procesors, kuru vienkāršas  laboratorijas apstākļos nevarētu izgatavot!
un par cilvēku galvām.... a kapēc mums jāpieņem, ka var izgatavot mūžīgo dzinēju? Kāds pamats apgalvot ka mūžīgais dzinējs, kaut vai hipotētiski, ir iespējams? Un kāpēc gan mums nepieņemt pilnīgi reālu versiju - steorn ir kļūdījies savos smalkajos aprēķinos, gluži kā epis...?

----------


## Steorn

> Interneta ir atrodami ...


 Vispār Internets ir viena liela informācijas izgāztuve, bet dažreiz arī izgāztuvē var atrast šo to noderīgu   ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Vispār Internets ir viena liela informācijas izgāztuve, bet dažreiz arī izgāztuvē var atrast šo to noderīgu


 Un vēl runā, ka ar kečupu var izēst miskasti.

----------


## Steorn

> kapēc mums jāpieņem, ka var izgatavot mūžīgo dzinēju? Kāds pamats apgalvot ka mūžīgais dzinējs, kaut vai hipotētiski, ir iespējams


 Kā jau es teicu saprātīgi domājošam cilvēkam pagaidām nav nekāda pamata ticēt Steorn apgalvojumiem, tas ir pilnīgi normāli pašreizējā situācijā būt skeptiķim, bet vai saprātīgi apgalvot ka mūžīgie dzinēji nevar eksistēt ? Fizikā vienmēr ir bijuši robi un fizikas likumi visu laiku tiek pieslīpēti, tāpēc nav saprātīgi apgalvot ka enerģijas nezūdamības likumu nevar apiet un nekad nevienam tas neizdosies tikai tāpēc ka līdz šim neviens to nav nodemonstrējis. 




> kāpēc gan mums nepieņemt pilnīgi reālu versiju - steorn ir kļūdījies savos smalkajos aprēķinos, gluži kā epis...?


 Katrs var pieņemt savu versiju kādai katrs tic, es jau labu laiku atpakaļ pārliecinājos ka no manas "muldēšanas" neviens savas domas nemainīs   ::

----------


## Delfins

Viņš man atgādina `Tolteks`-u no Nibiru topikiem...

http://www.starspace.lv/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=1182

Vispār jau interesanta (lasi - rēcīga) lasāmviela.

----------


## a_masiks

> bet vai saprātīgi apgalvot ka mūžīgie dzinēji nevar eksistēt ?


 Pilnīgi noteikti ir saprātīgi. Tīri no fizikas filozofijas fundamentālā viedokļa - lai apgalvotu, ka ir iespējams mūžīgais dzinējs, no sākuma ir jāpamato avots vai veids no kura tiek iegūta enerģija, kura pirms tam neexistēja. Vienīgais tāds man zināmais un loģiski aprakstītais avots ir dievs. Bet par nelaimi šis avots ir mitoloģisks un existē tikai reliģisku ļautiņu ticībā. A ticība enerģiju nenokā nerada. Par nožēlu (vai paldies dievam).
Pie kam  -  ja mums ir fundamentāla iespēja šajā Visumā radīt enerģiju nenokā - jābūt fundamentālai iespējai enerģijai pazust. Pretējā gadījumā Visums bezgalīgā laika posmā pārkarsīs un piepildīsies 100% ar matēriju vielas izskatā.
Starp citu - enerģijas iegūšana no "paralēlajām pasaulēm" savā būtībā neatceļ enerģijas nezudamības likumu... atliek tikai atrast šīs pasaules un izdurt savienojošo caurumu. Bet ar rotējošu riteni, kam piesieti magnētiņi - to nu droši nevar izdarīt!




> Fizikā vienmēr ir bijuši robi un fizikas likumi visu laiku tiek pieslīpēti, tāpēc nav saprātīgi apgalvot ka enerģijas nezūdamības likumu nevar apiet un nekad nevienam tas neizdosies tikai tāpēc ka līdz šim neviens to nav nodemonstrējis.


 Demagoģija. Fizikā visi likumi un likumu labojumi viens otru PAPILDINA, un nav pretrunīgi. Nevis viens otru apgāž. Ņūtona mehānika nav pretrunā ar relativitātes teoriju. Ņūtona mehānika ir relativitātes teorijas speciāls gadījums, tb - iekļaujas relativitātes teorijā, nevis ar to tiek anulēta.
Attiecīgi var tikt atrasts kāds jauns likums, kas tiešām paredz iespēju radīt enerģiju nenokā, bet šajā likumā obligāti būs likumsakarības, kas mūsu spec gadījumu - mazo jaudu, mazo massu apstākļos (jaudas ne lielākas par Sauli, un massas ne lielākas par mello caurumu) - šādu iespēju tomēr nedod.
Līdz ar to : filozofēt par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem var un tas varbūt ir pat veselīgi (bet ne plašai publikai), taču censties tādus uzbūvēt - zemas izglītības vai psihopātijas pazīmes.

----------


## Steorn

> ja mums ir fundamentāla iespēja šajā Visumā radīt enerģiju nenokā - jābūt fundamentālai iespējai enerģijai pazust. Pretējā gadījumā Visums bezgalīgā laika posmā pārkarsīs un piepildīsies 100% ar matēriju vielas izskatā.


 Šis jautājums jau tika diskutēts iepriekš, ja gribi iegūt enerģiju tad griezīsi disku vienā virzienā, gribēsi likvidēt tad giezīsi pretējā. Tā ka ja būs kāds (idiots) kas griezīs diskus pretējā virzienā tad nekas nepārkarsīs   ::  
Bet uz jautājumu "no kurienes tā haļavnā enerģija nāk ?" viennozīmīgi nav iespējams atbildēt, pašreiz izskatās ka rodas nenokā, bet iespējams ka nāktonē zinātnieki atradīs jaunu enerģijas veidu kas arī ir tas mistiksias enerģijas avots, dzīvosim redzēsim. 




> censties tādus uzbūvēt - zemas izglītības vai psihopātijas pazīmes.


 Tas vienmēr atkarīgs ko tu tieši mēģini būvēt, kāda informācija ir tavā rīcībā utt. Domāju ka to zinātnieku bariņu kas panāca pirmo ķēdes reakciju un uzbūvēja pirmo atombumbu tajā laikā arī uzskatīja pat bariņu psihopātu   ::   Ja orbo tehnoloģija ienāks katra cilvēka dzīvē tad tu joprojām uzskatīsi ka mūžīgos dzinējus būvē tikai trakie ?   ::  Var jau būt ka tā ir trakuma pazīme, arī cilvēkus kas mājas apstākļos mēģina uzbūvēt parastu elektromotoru par īsti normālu nosaukt nevar, inženieris tā ir diagnoze   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Domāju ka to zinātnieku bariņu kas panāca pirmo ķēdes reakciju un uzbūvēja pirmo atombumbu tajā laikā arī uzskatīja pat bariņu psihopātu


 tu esi analfabēts.. un pat ja viņu sauca par psihopātiem, tad tikai un vienīgi, ka spēlējas ar milzīgām enerģijām savās laboratorijās.
Klasiskais pierādījums mūsdienu stulbumam un analfabētsmam bija CERN projekta Hadrona paatrinātāja bīstamība.

No kā ir jābaidās pašlaik ta tas ir no pārtikas/saldūdens trūkuma un vīrusu-mutantu (vienalga vai tie mākslīgi vai dabiskie, bet uz lielo populāciju tā ir `nāves atombumba`)

Bet jūs gan var nosaukt par stulbeņiem, lietojot terminus `haļavnā enerģija` un `enerģija ne no kā`..

----------


## Steorn

> Bet jūs gan var nosaukt par stulbeņiem, lietojot terminus `haļavnā enerģija` un `enerģija ne no kā`..


 Šajā forumā jebkurš dalībnieks var nosaukt jebkuru par stulbeni, tas nu tā ir   ::  Šajā ziņā esnu labāk audzināts kā viens otrs.

----------


## Delfins

> Šajā forumā jebkurš dalībnieks var nosaukt jebkuru par stulbeni, tas nu tā ir   Šajā ziņā esnu labāk audzināts kā viens otrs.


 piekrītu, bet tie `jebkurš` nezin kāpēc ir māčijies fiziku skolā  ::   nevis labas manieres mājsaimniecība  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Interesanti būs palasīt šo forumu pēc Steorn izraisītā apvērsuma fizikā un aizdomāties par to cik tumsonīgi mēdz būt cilvēki, zinātne ir tālu progresējusi kopš Galileo sadedzināšanas uz sārta bet cilvēku stulbumam nav robežu, Einšteins to atzina un saprata jau sen   Man pašā sākumā bija cerība ka te šajā forumā ir gudri cilvēki, ar ķērienu uz inženieriju un elektroniku, un kādam būs vēlme uz eksperimentiem, tomēr es kļūdījos. Latviešu publika ir tik pat ja ne vairāk aprobežota kā citos ārzemju forumos. Man ir palikusi neliela cerība ka varbūt daži no šiem tumsoņiem to sapratīs un publiski atzīs šajā forumā.
> PS. Atbidēšu šajā forumā tad kad atmosfēra būs mainījusies uz labo pusi.


 tiem, kas nesaprata, kas ir social proof un klaķieris.

Patiešām ir tā, ka diezgan daudz cilvēku par zinātni, tehniku un jaunām idejām neko  daudz nesaprot, nevar novērtēt un izdara secinājumus pēc kritērija - visi tā domā, ta domā tāds un tāds zinātnieks vai žurnālists, kurš vairumam patīk jo/un neizaicina muļķību un šādā autoritāšu sistēmā tiešām da jebkādas jaunas idejas, lai cik tās labas būtu, principā nevar tik atzītas un pierādītas. No auditorijas netiek prasītas nekādas pamatu zināšanas un viss notiek pēc apgrieztās psiholoģijas principiem. Taču augšminētais šo ideju IT KĀ aizstāvis tās patiesībā nemaz neaizstāv, bet degradē, izvēloties tādu stilu, tādus argumentus, tādu komunikāciju, kas ļaudīm, kuri paraduši izdarit secinājumus pēc primitīviem kritērijiem, apkarojot  šo viedokli, liek pie viena izdarīt  arī galīgi aplamus secinājumus par citām lietam, kuram ir tikai ārēja līdzība ar šo..  taču, tā kā izdarīt secinājumus ir patīkami, tad tie tiek izdarīti, sevišķi ja tā domā vairākums.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_art
performances māksla, piemēram, pats mākslas darbs, kas ir provokativs, ir tikai ierosinātājs īstajam mākslas darbam - viedokļu sadursmei, strīdiem, emocijām utt. ( arī veselai kaudzei informācijas)

Tadējādi, iespējams, dažu labu nemaz neinteresē nekāda tur magnētu enerģija....  nemaz nebrīnītos, ja te piedalās kāds PR tehno guru.

Šis tehnoloģijas nedarbojas vidē, kur ir augsts vispārējo pamatzināšanu līmenis un kur ieviesušies citi diskusiju paradumi.

----------


## Colibris

Karoche.
Divi miljoni lemingu nevar kljuudiities.    ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Bet uz jautājumu "no kurienes tā haļavnā enerģija nāk ?" viennozīmīgi nav iespējams atbildēt, pašreiz izskatās ka rodas nenokā,


 Kapēc nevar viennozīmīgi atbildēt? Un ja nevar atbildēt no kurienes tiks pagrābta enerģija - kāpēc kāds iedomājas ka tā vispār TIKS pagrābta? 
Es jau vairākas reizes pieklājīgi un uzmanīgi devu mājienu - "liekā" enerģija slēpjas aprēķinu kļūdā. Vai tas ir daudz nereālāk par mitoloģisku, nevienam nezināmu, neatklātu un neredzamu enerģiju?




> Tas vienmēr atkarīgs ko tu tieši mēģini būvēt, kāda informācija ir tavā rīcībā utt. Domāju ka to zinātnieku bariņu kas panāca pirmo ķēdes reakciju un uzbūvēja pirmo atombumbu tajā laikā arī uzskatīja pat bariņu psihopātu  Ja orbo tehnoloģija ienāks katra cilvēka dzīvē tad tu joprojām uzskatīsi ka mūžīgos dzinējus būvē tikai trakie ?


 es, savukārt, domāju ka orbo nekad nestrādās un firma steorn beigs savu existenci nevis ar revolucionāru izgudrojumu, bet ar tiesu darbiem un cietumu. Nu un tad?




> inženieris tā ir diagnoze


 Inženierim ar steronu nav nekāda sakara.

----------


## zzz

Paariitis lemingu (kolibrijs un steorns) totiesu ir izveeleejushies iisteno celju uz energjijas paarpilno naakotni un komunismu.  :: 

Vieniigaa probleeminja ka shiem nezkaadeelj to toch internetaa publiceeto 110% gjeneratoru buuvnieciiba tikai ar meeli notiekaas. 

steorns jau sen tikai tiiru dailjliteratuuru drukaa, par kolibriju arii nav ne mazaakais briinums ka shis ar taadam pat nobiideem. 

Kaalabad shie nedodas briivo metinaataaju forumu apgaismot, paliek neskaidrs, tur tak taadu pat entuziastu vesels bars (vairums taisni taapat ar meeli buuvee  ::  ).

----------


## Steorn

> ...


 Tas ir tavs uzskats un tev uz to ir tādas pat tiesības kā man uz savējo uzskatu, pie tā arī paliksim, gada beigas vairs nav tālu, pagaidīsim un redzēsim kam bija taisnība  ::

----------


## Delfins

> *by Steorn on Fri Sep 11, 2009 5:33 pm* 
> pie tā arī paliksim, gada beigas vairs nav tālu, pagaidīsim un redzēsim kam bija taisnība


 *Es piefiksēšu šo frāzi !!!*

----------


## a_masiks

> ...
> 
> 
>  Tas ir tavs uzskats un tev uz to ir tādas pat tiesības kā man uz savējo uzskatu, pie tā arī paliksim, gada beigas vairs nav tālu, pagaidīsim un redzēsim kam bija taisnība


 Upss... gada beigas bija pagājušo gadu. Šis 9.09.2009 bija pagarinājums. Dedlains. Neredzu iemesla, kapēc tu nevarētu kaut ko solīt pēc 2012 gada vai tūlīt pēc manas/savas nāves. 
Pie kam atkārtošos - runa iet par īpaši elementāru mehānisku ierīci, kuru viens prasts atslēdznieks, pēc dotā rasējuma, var izgatavot mēneša/divu mēnešu laikā. Ir pagājuši daudz gadu. Nav pat strādājoša pārbaudāma prototipa. Par rūpnieciski izmantojamu iekārtu pat nerunājot.
Nav pat zinātniskas koncepcijas par inženiertehniskiem aprēķiniem nerunājot. 
Kas ir? Ir plika ideja, balstīta kļūdainos (?) mērījumos un pieņēmumos. Ir biznesa plāns un nedaudz iehavotas naudiņas.
Kādas prognozes? Būs forums lohu slaukšanai, būs kautkā jāataisnojas par nerealizēto projektu, kaut kag viss apklusīs. Un paveiksies organizātoriem, ja neapklusīs ar reālu cietumsodu.

PS - par uzskatiem. Es vienkārši devu mājienu, ka argumentu "es domāju" - vari sarullēt un iebāzt... ibo tā ir tava personīgā darīšana un uz objektīvu realitāti iespaidu neactāj.

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*  tev ir ko teikt par tēmu, jeb vienkārši garlaicīgi?

----------


## Texx

Brīžiem liekas, ka Steorns te postē tikai ar domu visus kaitināt. Enerģijas nezūdamības likums ir fundamentāls. Kamēr nebūs korektu mērījumu un apstiprinātu rezultātu tā ir viena tukša muldēšana. Internets jau tā ir pilns ar visādiem viltotiem video un informāciju. Piemērma TV darbināšana no AA "pirkstiņa" baterijas u.t.t. Ir daudz cilvēku, kuriem nav ko darīt un nav ar ko izcelties, bet popularitāti gribas kā ēst. Nu gluži kā tas mūsu strenču kamikadze. 
Pat ja tā magnētiskā ierīce darbosies un it kā ģenerēs enerģiju no nekā, tad būs jāmeklē tas kaut kas, kaut kāda jauns fizikas likums vai kaut vai kāda paralēlā dimensija, vienalga kas. Tāds "mūžigais dzinējs" tik un tā nebūs iespējams pēc definīcijas. Starp citu alķīmiķi jau gadu tūkstošiem cenšas atrast veidu kā ražot zeltu. Varbūt steornistiem vajadzētu sākt darbību arī šajā lauciņā. Uztaisīt ierīci, kas ražo zeltu no govs pļekām.

----------


## Epis

Kā tad ar to faktu par magnētiskā monopola atklāšanu, un pierādīšanu ?  

un ko tas īsti pierāda, ka tāds monopola efekts eksistē tikai tajos atomu līmeņos, vai arī var uzķilēt kādu reāla izmēra monopol magnētu ? 

es monopola darbību iedomājos tā ka tas ir magnēts kam Z pols nesavienojās ar D polu,vai vispār nav Z pola vai D pola.
piemērs varētu būt ūdens šļūtene, ar sūkni kur pumpē ūdeni no konstantas tvertnes, standart magnēta varaiantā tas ūdens kas nāk pa otru galu ārā ietek atpakaļ ūdens tvertnē, bet monopola gadījumā atpakaļ nekas netecētu, un pēc būtības pašas ūdens tvertnes arī nebūtu , būtu šļūtene+pumpis un rezultātā tecētu ūdens, var teikt "haļavnijs ūdens ģenerātors" un monopols ta varētu haļavna radīt vienvirziena magnētisko lauku kas ietu kā gaisma vienā virzienā. 
 ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas atiecas uz alķīmiķiem un pļekām, tad viņi vienkārši nezināja, ka kodolreakcijai vajag nenormālas temepratūras un spiedienus,.
Tas, kas mani interesē, ir, lai vidējā auditorija kārtējā termiņa pagarinajuma laikā kārtīgi uzvilkusies ar savu taisnību, pie viena nenoliedz reālus darbojošos projektus - visādus biodegvielas, hibrīdauto un nesen tirgū piedāvātas mazās biomasas koģenerācijas.


http://www.earth-stream.com/Earth/Green ... 01727.html

interesanti, cik no magnētu energijas atbalstītajiem vai apkarotājiem šis bija totāls, pilnīgi neparedzams  jaunums?

----------


## Delfins

Raimonds1, šis ir topiks par magnētiem un `haļavno enerģiju`

----------


## Raimonds1

Aiziet, par šo te magnētu magnētu - neodīmu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas, kas mani interesē, ir, lai vidējā auditorija kārtējā termiņa pagarinajuma laikā kārtīgi uzvilkusies ar savu taisnību, pie viena nenoliedz reālus darbojošos projektus - visādus biodegvielas, hibrīdauto un nesen tirgū piedāvātas mazās biomasas koģenerācijas.


 Par kvazistacionāro pipelizātoru, par pipelizātoru neaizmirsti! To ar nevajadzētu noliegt kopā ar steorna magnētiskajiem dzinējiem!  Gandrīz darbojošs projekts...  un galvenais - visus interesē tieši tik pat daudz,  kā biomasas koģenerācija. Mums redz, katrā dzīvoklī ir tik daudz biomasas, ka pietiek vesela Rīgas mikrorajona apkurei.... ja tik būtu strādājoša iekārta... cik žēl, ka tādas neviens netaisa... traģēdija, zinies....

----------


## jeecha

Raimond, kam tad ruup kautkaada energjijas taupiishana, dabas resursu un izraktenju aptruukshanaas un sapraatiigaaka izmantoshana - tas viss taksh nav vajadziigs ja ir haljavnaa energjija! Ja energjijas ir ljoti daudz var tak vinju paarveerst mateerijaa :P Driiz vareesim visi seedeet un rulleet gurkji klausoties muuzhiigo magneetisko dzineeju duukonjaa un dziedaat slavas dziesmas Steornam un vinja sekotaajiem!

----------


## Steorn

> es monopola darbību iedomājos tā ka tas ir magnēts kam Z pols nesavienojās ar D polu,vai vispār nav Z pola vai D pola.
> piemērs varētu būt ūdens šļūtene, ar sūkni kur pumpē ūdeni no konstantas tvertnes, standart magnēta varaiantā tas ūdens kas nāk pa otru galu ārā ietek atpakaļ ūdens tvertnē, bet monopola gadījumā atpakaļ nekas netecētu, un pēc būtības pašas ūdens tvertnes arī nebūtu , būtu šļūtene+pumpis un rezultātā tecētu ūdens, var teikt "haļavnijs ūdens ģenerātors" un monopols ta varētu haļavna radīt vienvirziena magnētisko lauku kas ietu kā gaisma vienā virzienā. 
>  ?


 Nu pirmkārt labāk nelietot vārdu "darbība" jo tas uzreiz asociējas ar fizikāla darba veikšanu   ::  Magnēti miera stāvoklī nekādu darbu neveic. Un pa magnētiskajām līnijām nekas nepārvietojas, vismaz kaut kas tāds ko pašreizējai zinātnei būtu izdevies piefiksēt. 3D monopols ja tāds tiktu uzbūvēts uzvestos tāpat kā 2D monopols kas tika apspriests jau iepriekš (kas ir parasts torveidīgs magnēts ar radiālo magnetizāciju), nekādas pārdabiskas lietas ar to nevarētu veikt, viss pakļaujas fizikas likumiem, iedomājies to kā lodi kurai pietuvināts kompass rāda no visām pusēm visu laiku lodes virzienā, tās magnētiskās līnijas tieši to arī norāda kādā virzienā nostāsies magnētiskā kompasa adata.

----------


## Colibris

To zzz:
Esi tik labs, piebremzee ar saviem secinaajumiem, un nepamatoti neliec mani vienaa maisaa ar steorn.

----------


## Steorn

Gadījumā ja kāds grib palasīt svaigu interviju ar Šonu http://www.freeenergytimes.com/?p=46

----------


## Delfins

izlasiju - nekādas atbildes/skaidribu tā ari neguvu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tjipa lidz 2009 gada beigam solija publisku demonstrejumu, kura tiks implementeta ari ZeroF tehnologija (pasivies magnetiskie gultnji). + live video straumejums!  ::  Gribetu gan redzet, kadus jokus shie tur radis vai stastis, kad tas laiks pienaks!
Nabaga steorns - spriezhot pec visa, chalim pienaks pensijas vecums, bet vinsh tik un ta turpinas gaidit un gaidit!  :: 
BEefs

----------


## Steorn

> Nabaga steorns - spriezhot pec visa, chalim pienaks pensijas vecums, bet vinsh tik un ta turpinas gaidit un gaidit!


 Tu kļūdies, šogad man vēl nepienāks pensijas vecums   ::

----------


## Delfins

Visā šitā lietā pozitīvākais ir tas, ka nebūs jau ilgi jāgaida.. 3 mēneši lidz Deadline  ::   un tad varēs pakārt aiz olām Steornu...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu es tava vieta nebutu tik parliecinats...  :: 

Steorn - nu re, tjipa mes shogad varot sagaidit Orbo prezentaciju, bet man ir tada "sievieshu" intuicija, ka tas tomer shogad nenotiks. Jautajums tev - vai tas tev liks kaut mazliet mainit savas domas attieciba uz to hoax-kantori?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## jeecha

Tas taksh muljkjiigs jautaajums - protams ka nee. Vienkaarshi paraadiisies naakamais terminsh un taa liidz pensijai  ::

----------


## Steorn

Man tāds jautājums - ja jūs visi te ziniet ka Steorn ir krāpnieku kantoris, tāpat ziniet ka šogad (veiksmīga) demonstrēšana nenotiks, tad kāpēc jūs sekojiet šai diskusijai un viens otrs pat izlasīja interviju ar pašu galveno krāpnieku ?   ::

----------


## Delfins

es atbildētu - "sporta pēc", par tevi pasmieties..

----------


## a_masiks

> Man tāds jautājums - ja jūs visi te ziniet ka Steorn ir krāpnieku kantoris, tāpat ziniet ka šogad (veiksmīga) demonstrēšana nenotiks, tad kāpēc jūs sekojiet šai diskusijai un viens otrs pat izlasīja interviju ar pašu galveno krāpnieku ?


 Atbilde uz šo jautājumu pati atnāca vakar vakarā manās mājās. Ieradās kaimiņš, kura meitiņa pie mums spēlējās ar mūsu puiku... /kaimiņu padarīšanas, sīkie vienā bērnudārzā iet.../.  Mēs bijām iekurinājuši kamīnu. Jauki, silti... gāzes apkure arī ir, taču tā pagaidām ir nogriezta taupības režīmā. Tad nu runas iegrozījās par apkuri un alternatīvajiem enerģijas veidiem. Par saules paneļu bezjēdzību tumšajos ziemas mēnešos (tieši tad, kad šis enerģijas avots būtu vajadzīgs) domstarpību nebija. Par vējģenerātoriem ar bija labs sakāmais - "kamēr tiek projektēts vējģenerātos - tu pamani cik DAUDZ ir vējainu dienu... kad vējģenerātos ir uzlikts - tu pamani, ka tā īsti vējainu dienu nav gandrīz nemaz...."
Un pēc tam.... pēc tam panesās tēmas par alternatīvajām enerģijām - tjipa mūžīgajiem magnētiskajiem dzinējiem, kuriem doti skanīgi nosaukumi, steornu ieskaitot. Ij onka gados, visā nopietnībā uzskatīja ka šādi dzinēji IR, STRĀDĀ, ka tos var uzbūvēt pats, tikai ļaunās naftas kompānijas to traucē darīt....
Var jau pasmieties par lohiem, taču manuprāt svarīgāk ir vai nu viņus izglītot (bet VISI nevar būt fizikas un techikas experti) vai neļaut brīvi lohu medniekiem indēt lētticīgo smadzenes. Bīstamākais šajā pasākumā ir tas, ka kautkādām fizikas parādībām tiek piejaukta klāt ezotērika (šļuraina reliģija, balstīta zinātntes mitoloģizēšanā, izmantojot sabiedrības lielākās daļas nespēju šo pašu zinātni pārzināt...) un reliģiskā paranoja.  Ij viss pasākums no techniski-zinātniska tiek pārvērsts modernā pseidoreliģijā, kura balstās vienā vienīgā argumentā - tu tici vai netici, ka TAS strādā. Nekādi racionāli un reāli pierādījumi nav vajadzīgi. Nepieciešams tikai ticēt. Neesmu pārliecināts, ka spēju pietiekami argumentēti viņam atbildēt par tām magnētiskajām figņām. Cik nu atcerējos no koledžas fizikas kursa un elektrotehnikas pamatiem - tik arī stāstīju... (tas bija pietiekoši daudz lai mani nevarētu steornisti uz muļķi paraut, bet vai tas ir pietiekoši, lai pasargātu citus -hvz...).

----------


## Steorn

> Neesmu pārliecināts, ka spēju pietiekami argumentēti viņam atbildēt par tām magnētiskajām figņām. Cik nu atcerējos no koledžas fizikas kursa un elektrotehnikas pamatiem - tik arī stāstīju... (tas bija pietiekoši daudz lai mani nevarētu steornisti uz muļķi paraut, bet vai tas ir pietiekoši, lai pasargātu citus -hvz...).


 Vēl viens reliģijas upuris, ieborēji sīkajam to pašu kas tev tika ieborēts skolas solā  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu kas jauns, Steorn?
termiņš tuvojās...

----------


## Steorn

> Nu kas jauns, Steorn?
> termiņš tuvojās...


 Prasi lai kārtējo reizi pasmietos vai tiešām interesē ? Jebkurā gadījumā viss notiek kā plānots un termiņš netiek pārbīdīts, viss sāksies šogad.

----------


## Delfins

Jā, bet kas sāksies?

Es igāju lapā un pamanīju tikai vienu - piedāvā nopirkt necilo USB magnetlauka mērītāju  :: 
nu vai tad tas bijis mērķis?  ::   ::

----------


## Steorn

> Jā, bet kas sāksies?
> 
> Es igāju lapā un pamanīju tikai vienu - piedāvā nopirkt necilo USB magnetlauka mērītāju 
> nu vai tad tas bijis mērķis?


 Tu to interviju izlasīji vai neizlasīji ? tur tak viss rakstīts. Steorn apgavlo ka šogad sāksies demonstrēšana, cilvēki varēs iet un skatīties tāpat arī video translēšana caur web. Tiks demostrēti dažādi orbo prototipi, protams tas vairāk domāts lai pievērstu cilvēku un mediju interesi, varbūt tad zinātnieki sāks darīt savu darbu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Patiesībā šada veida pusreliģiozā "'zinātne" nodara vēl vienu ļaunumu - tā uz "'asītes"" parauj līdzi tiešām reālus procesus, kad tiešām standarta fosīlos kurināmos piedāvājoša sistēma tiešām varetu piedāvat labākās tehno, bet to nedara. Tas strāda, dod peļnu, ir labi.
Nesen Osmanis no Hanza elektronika LTV ""Latvija var!" minēja ko līdzīgu - shēma strādā, varetu uzlabot - bet nē, nevajag, lai iet pa vecam.
Un tad pie šīs konservatīvisma kritikas pielīmējas magnētisti no nojauc visus pātarus jebkuram patērētājam, investoram, mediju produkta lietotājam. 

Lidz ar to naftinieku kritika tiek degradēta līdz līmenim - magnētu enerģija.
izeja varētu būt pašlaik akutuālako sasniegumu plašā demonstracijā un skaidrošanā.  Kā arī cerams  ::  ka eiropa beidzot atjēgsies un sāks reāli stimulēt jaunākas tehnoloģijas. 

mazā (1.5 -10kW) malkas koģenerācija, batcap 1,2kwh aķis par 500$ ar tūkstošiem uzlādes ciklu un kaut vai šo abu pašizmaksas samazināsana tuvāko gadu laikā.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vēl viens reliģijas upuris, ieborēji sīkajam to pašu kas tev tika ieborēts skolas solā


 Maza nianse - tas ko tu atļāvies nekorekti nosaukt par reliģiju - ir gadu desmitu un gadu simtu ilgu pētījumu, atklājumu un pierādījumu rezultāts. Neviena vidusskolas fizikas zajava nav pagrābta no deguna. Viss ir 100 reizes pārbaudīts un pierādīts. Man pofig, ka tu nesaproti jēdzienu "reliģija". Pac vari wikipēdijā meklēt... ij tur atrast, ka steorns atbilst šim jēdzienam, bet Faradejs - nē.




> Steorn apgavlo ka šogad sāksies demonstrēšana, cilvēki varēs iet un skatīties tāpat arī video translēšana caur web.


 Varam likt derības - 1000Ls no tavas puses, 10'000Ls no manas puses, ka steorn šogad nespēs nodemonstrēt strādājošu iekārtu apstākļos, kas izslēdz krāpniecību. Es esmu pārliecināts, ka nebūs devaisa. Vai tu esi *tik* pārliecināts ka būs?

----------


## Steorn

Neredzu jēgu diskutēt par to kas 100 reizes jau tika diskutēts iepriekš. Kur tu izlasīji par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu ? atbilde - grāmatā, tātad tu tici ka grāmatā bija rakstīta tīra patiesība un tas kas to rakstīja noteikti nevarēja kļūdīties. Vai tā nav ticība vistīrākajā formā  ? 

PS. Ja tu tā baigi gribi likt likmes un vinnēt, tad ieteiktu saderēt tev ar kādu citu un likt tieši pretēji, man azartspēles neinteresē.   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Vai tā nav ticība vistīrākajā formā  ?


 uzreiz var redzēt ka neesi izglītots un nesaproti jēdzienus.

----------


## Steorn

> Vai tā nav ticība vistīrākajā formā  ?
> 
> 
>  uzreiz var redzēt ka neesi izglītots un nesaproti jēdzienus.


 http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tic%C4%ABba

----------


## Delfins

> Vai tā nav ticība vistīrākajā formā  ?
> 
> 
>  uzreiz var redzēt ka neesi izglītots un nesaproti jēdzienus.
> 
> 
>  http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tic%C4%ABba


 tu toč esi daunis vistiešākajā nozīmē:




> Ticība ir (1) pārliecība par kā patiesumu, atbilstību īstenībai, arī pārliecība par kā vērtību, nozīmi bez pierādījumiem, pārbaudes;


 E. nezudamības likums ir pārbaudīts un pierādīts un nevienam nav izdevies to pārkāpt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy

----------


## Steorn

> Ticība ir (1) pārliecība par kā patiesumu, atbilstību īstenībai, arī pārliecība par kā vērtību, nozīmi bez pierādījumiem, pārbaudes;
> 
> 
>  E. nezudamības likums ir pārbaudīts un pierādīts un nevienam nav izdevies to pārkāpt
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy


 Tu to pats izmērīji un pierādīji vai arī tu tici wikipēdijai ?   ::

----------


## Delfins

wikipēdija ir tikai kopsavilkums - skaties references un LASI, LASI un vēlreiz LASI !!!
Ir daudz zinātnes darbi, kas balstīti uz eksperimentiem un t.t.  patiesībā jebkurš definētais likums ir aprakstīts un pierādīts un pierādijuma eksperimenta detaļas arī tiek publicētas.

jeb tu totālakais analfabēts?

----------


## a_masiks

> Tu to pats izmērīji un pierādīji vai arī tu tici wikipēdijai ?


 Uzticos pierādījumiem. Tie wiki ir doti. Ir dots teorētiskais pamatojums, ir dots eksperimentālais pamatojums. Ir doti apraksti, kas ļauj pašam atkārtot šos laboratoriskos pierādījumus. Sterona gadījumā nav nedz pirmā, nedz otrā. Ir tikai nepamatotas zajavas, ka *tas* varētu būt iespējams. kamēr mēs to apskatām kā intersantu ZF gadījumu vai bērnišķigu fantāziju - ir OK. Ja kāds to pārdod vai piedāvā kā produktu, organizē produkta izgatavotāju brigādi - tā ir vai nu klaja krāpniecība, vai reliģija. Vispār... viens otru neizslēdz...  ::

----------


## a_masiks

PS - a par vārdiem atbildēt ar $$ - tomēr bailītes māc? kamēr pirxtus vējerī un puņķus burbuļiem laist - tikmēr varonis, a kā ar kāpostu bazāru nosegt - tā airē  prom?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Atzīsties, Tu taču esi PRšķiks?
reāla problēma - tauta ir ne pārāk labi izglītota, lai saprastu un izmantotu energoefektīvas tehno. To apzinoties, informējoties ar REĀLU, praktisku, pārbaudītu informāciju aizvien vairāk saprastu, kas ir energoefektivitate, eksaktie argumenti un kuram tieši tehnoloģijām ir būtiski ieguldīt līdzekļus, lai tas padarītu pieejamas.
Tavā variantā - visas reālas problēmas tiek atšķaiditas ar Tavu bui-dui esenci!

Receptoru pieķēpāšanas princips. Ir kāda viela, kas dod kaut kādu efektu. Tiek sintezēta līdzīga viela. Tā pieķēpā receptorus, un pirmējā viela nekādu efektu nedod.  Elektroniskais analogs - trokšņi, kontura selektivitāte. Psiholoģiskais analogs - disfunkcionāla ģimene ar aplamām vecāku lomām. Pieaugušā vecumā pret reālam personām tiek atspēlētas bērnības nepārstrādātā sviesta reakcijas.

Piemērs. Reāla problema - gatavās, bet dārgas tehno neiegulda pietiekami naudas, pētījumu un PR skaidrojumu, cik tas vajadzīgs, lai tās padarītu pieejamas, tās gadiem netiek ieviestas.  Tu atkal un atkal noliec termiņus - tūlīt būs, būs ģenerators....  bet nafff...
vidējam pilsonim reālas iespējas NEsaprašana saplūst ar Tavu bui-dui esenci un viņš nekā neatšķir... kāpēc nav Tavas tehno, kāpēc nav reālas tehno....  gala beigās pēc vairākiem gadiem sviestainas info vins nepērk, neatbalsta, nepēta kaut ko pavisam reālu un efektīvu....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es reizēm aizdomājos par to, kāpēc Steorns (mūsu vietējais) nemaz neieklausās tajā, ko viņam saka. Ja godīgi, tad tas tiešām mani sāk interesēt (tas, kāpēc viņš mūsos neklausās). Varbūt viņš ir sīkais (nu tur nav vel īsti 18 gadu slieksni pārkāpis), bet tādā gadijumā jāapbrīno viņa pacietīgums! Tāpēc sliegšos izslēgt šo variantu un drīzāk tēmēšu uz 27 gadiem. Bet tas tikai sākums. Tas, kā viņš pilnībā ignorē notiekošo, drīzāk liek domāt, ka kungam kaut kādā veidā pašam naudiņas nāk iekšā no šitās reklamēšanas. Protams, vienu es varu pateikt pilnīgi droši par Steornu - viņš ir kaut kādas reliģijas piekritējs (lasi  - tic dievam).

Pēdējajā laikā arī es pats sāku aizomāties par faktiem un ticību. Piemēram, ticība tam, ka internets ir vairāk vai mazāk anonīms un tur var rakstīt viss kaut ko - grūti par to patiesībā ir pārliecināties, jo, ja ir kaut kāda "super slepenā informācija", kura tiek momentā izfiltrēta, tad nav arī nekāds veids, kā uzzināt, kādi ir šie atslēgas vārdi, kurus jāieraksta kādā forumā, lai tas momentā tiktu izņemts laukā no googles un pie tevis ierastos ļaunie aģenti.

Un vel ir atšķirība starp zinu un ticu, bet neliela. Ja es saku, ka es zinu, tad patiesībā tas nozīmē, ka es tam ļoti ticu. Piemēram, es zinu, ka degšanai ir vajadzīgs skābeklis, jo esmu to pārbaudijis un izskatijās ticami. Visam pārējajam es vairāk gan ticu, nekā to zinu. Steorn blēņām es pilnīgi noteikti ne-ticu!

Un kaut gan tad Steorns varētu teikt, ka man nav iemesla ticēt tam, vai neticēt kaut kam citam, bet tā nu tas ir iekārtojies sabiedrībā, ka tie, kas tic nepierādītām lietām un postulē "muļķības" ir muļķi. Es izvēlējos būt ne-muļķu grupiņā un pievienoties tiem "gudrajiem" prātiem, kas tic tam, kas ir rakstīts grāmatās jau labu laiku un kas sevi ir neskaitāmas reizes caur dažādām citādām ticībām pierādijis.

Atkal, kas mani nomāc ir tas, ka Steorns negrib atdzīt, ka viņš tic. Steorns saka - es zinu. Tas ir slikti. Tas ir slikti tāpēc, ka tad, kad tu saki, ka tu zini, tad tu nezini, kāpēc tu zini, bet ja tu teiktu, ka tu tici, tad tev varētu pajautāt, - kāpēc tu tici?
Nu kaut kā a!
BEefs

----------


## a_masiks

* 0xDEAD BEEF* 
Hmm... aizskāri tādu zinātni kā epistomoloģija... tb - zinātni par zināšanām.

http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zin%C4%81%C5%A1anas

PS - 


> Tas, kā viņš pilnībā ignorē notiekošo, drīzāk liek domāt, ka kungam kaut kādā veidā pašam naudiņas nāk iekšā no šitās reklamēšanas.


 Tas nav obligāti. Cilvēkam ir ļoti daudz iemeslu, kāpēc viņš aizstāv savus uzskatus, pat ja tie ir acīm redzami maldīgi. Piemērm - negrib atzīt ka kļūdījās, grib būt piederīgs izredzēto kastai, konkrētais risinājums atrisina viņa personīgo problēmu, realizē savu vēlmi nostādīt sevi pret sabiedrību, sajusties kā svētajam moceklim...utt, utjp...

----------


## Delfins

tāpēc nav brīnums ka Epis izvēējas tieši šo niku  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> [b] ... grib būt piederīgs izredzēto kastai, konkrētais risinājums atrisina viņa personīgo problēmu, realizē savu vēlmi nostādīt sevi pret sabiedrību, sajusties kā svētajam moceklim...utt, utjp...


  vai aizķēpāt sabiedrībai sajēgu par to, kur tā tiešam ir kļūdās, vadās pēc social proof nevietā un samuģīt visu vienā putrā.




> tāpēc nav brīnums ka Epis izvēējas tieši šo niku


  Epis diezgan būtiski atšķiras - viņš būvē, programmē,  orientējas dažās jomās  un ne reizi vien ir stāstījis, kādas kļūdas pats pieļāvis un kā tās labojis.

----------


## zzz

vieteejais aaksts steorn domaajams nav epja klonchiks, jo vismaz apjeedza ka magneeta karaashanaas, pielipusham pie blekja, nav nekaada energjijas gjenereeshana, savukaart epim bija pilniiga un absoluuta bezfilma par sho jautaajumu.

Tas gan nekaadi nepamaina to ka steornchiks ir vai nu krietni slims cilveecinsh ar neadekvaatu pasaules uztveri vai arii apzinaats kraapnieks. Varbuut abu divu kombinaacija.

----------


## Epis

Palasīju par supervadītājiem un  pēc šīs frāzes wiki:
  An electric current flowing in a loop of superconducting wire can persist indefinitely with no power source. [1]
kļuva skaidrs ka:
īstanībā magnēts ir tas pats kas supervadītāja elektromangēts uzlādētā formā proti pēc teorijas no supervadītāja taisīts magnēts un uzlādēts saglabās , savu magnētismu visu savu mūžu, tāpat kā parastais magnēts, tātad ja magnētiskais lauks rodās no strāvas plūšanas tad parastais magnēts īstanībā pēc savas Natūras ir supervadītājs pēc noklusējuma  ::  . he he 
un atīstot domu tāllāk varētu pieņemt tādu iespējamību ka tākā supervadītāj magētu lai uzmagnetizētu ir jāpieliek energīja ko pēctam var noņemt tad analogīja šeit ir arī ar parastajeim magnētiem kurus taisa no bleķa viņu uzmagnetizējot(pieliekot enerģiju) un līdz ar to pēc šiem salīdzinājumiem ar supervadītāj El.magnētu varētu pieņemt ka no parastā magnēta varētu dabūt atpakaļ uzlādēšanas processā iztērēto enerģijas daudzumu mangētu izlādējot  ::  
un ja parastajā supervadītāja versijā ir vadi caur kuriem to lietu ātri var izdarīt tad ar magnētu izlādi izdarīt  kautkā arī vaidzētu būt iespējamam, lidz ar to Steorn aparāts, un citi ja arī reāli griežās ta  tā iegūtā enerģija nevar būt lielāka par uzlādējamo enerģiju, tākā viss ir pa nullēm  ::  
esu atrisinājis šo puzli ar supervadītāja analogiju.

kā jums mana šisdienas jaunā teorija ? 

zinātniski ar formulāt pierādīt neko nevaru, bet pēc salīdzīnājuma principa  sanāk šādi.

----------


## Delfins

sūds tava teorija, ja taa butu, tad zinatnieki jau sen to visu izmantotu.
Pirmakrt, daudz energijas vajag lai uztaisitu supervaditaju
otrkart, pat ja izdosies ielikt energiju un iznjemt, tad lai glabatu pie zemas temp ari vajag energiju.. respektivi nekada ieguvuma - tikai teerinji un tas nav nevienam vajadzigs

----------


## WildGun

Papildināšu Delfinu...
...Un treškārt, tikko sāksi ņemt enerģiju no supravadītājkontūra nost, tā jams ļooti ātri pārstās supravadīt. Protams, ja negāzīsi klāt šķidro hēliju bez pārtraukuma. Kura iegūšanai jāpatērē Delfina pirmkārt.... U.T.T.....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Iemetīšu arī savu sviestu par enerģiju!
Būtu ļoti jauki, ja mēs mācētu siltumu pārvērst atpakaļ elektrībā (piemēram). Nu - paņemt tur kubu ūdens, ieliet "brīnumģenerātorā" un iegūt rezultātā 0K grādu ledus kluci un cik nu tur to kJ elektroenerģijas. Piedevām - kaut gan šitas ir pret termodinamikas likumiem, bet, skatoties no malas, šāda sistēma būtu līdzsvarā.

Tad nu es tā aizdomājos - vai tad līdzīgs proces nenotiek melnajos caurumos, kuri iesūc visu (tajā skaitā siltumu) un izstaro gravitācijas lauku + reizēm tajā virpulī met laukā baigo enerģiju. Vai tas mums dod mazākās cerības, ka nākotnē varētu izdomāt procesu siltuma pārvēršanai augstākā enerģijā?
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad Tev uz siltuma topiku!

----------


## Džeks

Enerģijas nezūdamības likums? Tāpēc nekas tāds nav iespējams? Es gan nebūtu tik pārliecināts. Tas likums protams ir fundamentāls, bet ... slēgtā, ierobežotā vidē vai telpā. Diemžēl mūsu mācītā fizika ir arī ierobežota tāi pašā slēgtā telpā (un protams biznesa interesēs). Dabā gan viss ir saistīts un savstarpēji ietekmējas. Ne jau viss ir mums zināms, atklāts.  Mēs diemžēl esam mācīti katru eksperimenta neatbilstību šiem prastajiem likumiem novelt uz mērijumu kļūdām, neviss pētīt kur tās radušās vai ko mums tās dod. Palasijos 90 gadu vecu grāmatu (Teslas laika zināšanas) par magnetismu un brīnos kāpēc visi mūsdienu ģeneratori darbojas pēc viena principa, kad tai laikā bija zināmi daudzi. Tagad drusku eksperimentēju garažā. Nesanāk, bet Tesla bija noteicis- atklājis magnētisma kritisko masu, pēc kuras sākas visa jautrība. Moš tas ir neodīma magnetu ražotāju marketings? Es tomēr paeksperimentēšu. 100% zinat ka Morgans nenobremzēja elektrības tirgu savu Āfrikas vara raktuvju dēļ? Teslu viņš atslēdza. Zinat ka tagad zinātnieki ir aprēķinājuši ka mums visapkārt ir enerģijas blīvums kā ātomreaktora kodolā? Jāpaņem tikai 0,štrunts un pietiks mums mūžam. Bet zinātni sajaukt ar reliģiju manuprāt cenšas tieši tie kam rūp fosīlo enerģijas avotu cenas.

----------


## Džeks

Ļoti labs piemērs 300% enerģijas iegūšanai ir ledusskapis, kurš ar 500W elektrību ražo ~1,5 kW augstumu. Ja apskatam tehniski slēgtu parikti- ledusskapis, tad tas nav iespējams- ir tak enerģijas nezūdamības likums. Toties pazogot biku augtuma no telpas kur šis stāv, viss notiek.

----------


## Delfins

> Ja apskatam tehniski slēgtu parikti- ledusskapis, tad tas nav iespējams- ir tak enerģijas nezūdamības likums.


 lūk tas ir stornistu lielāka kludu tapat ka taveja...  nepareizi noteikt slegto telpu. 

Leduskapis nav tehniski slegta telpa, jo tam aizmugure ir radiators, kas kontakte ar istabu, istaba ar sienam, sienas ar arieni (arejo gaisu/zemes garozu).

Man ir apnicis to jau atkartot - zogot/njemot energiju no kaut kurienes, un apraleli devet to par "haljavno", tai citā vietas tas samazinas - energijas pariesana cita veida energijaa... It ka siikums, bet lielakoties tas var novest pie katastrofas.

Piemers:
Nu piegadasi tu energiju pa tieso optisko kanalu no saules.. (teiksmi liels spogulis/reflektors zemes lieluma), un uzcepsi zemi, ka seit bus tapat uz marsa - smiltis un klintis... udens iztvaikos aiz Universā....

Iedoamsiemies ka atradisi efektivu veidu siltuma nogadei majai... citaa vieta paliks arvien augstak... kas ari novedis pie "lokalas katastrofas", kas ar laiku partaps par "globalu katastrofu"

----------


## a_masiks

* Džeks*


> Zinat ka tagad zinātnieki ir aprēķinājuši ka mums visapkārt ir enerģijas blīvums kā ātomreaktora kodolā? Jāpaņem tikai 0,štrunts un pietiks mums mūžam. Bet zinātni sajaukt ar reliģiju manuprāt cenšas tieši tie kam rūp fosīlo enerģijas avotu cenas.


 Vispār šī tēze par mega enerģiju nāk no Buiķa. Diezgan laba matemātiķa, kurš ar savu matemātikas profesora statusu lien ne savā baznīcā - fizikā komentēt un filozofēt. Pie kam tieši viņš ir tas, kurš fizikā par varītēm cenšas ieviest reliģiju un ezotēriku. Hobijs viņam tāds... te nesen viens vidējas raudzes iluzionists uzstājās "Tautas Balsī". Buiķis komentēja viņa sniegumu. Man personīgi paliktu kauns, ja es būtu kautkā saistīts ar šo indivīdu vai "tautas balsi".
bet tagad.... vienkārši nožēlojami. Ko gan Raimonds-1 var gribēt no vidusskolām, ja šādi cilvēki ZA nodaļas vada? Zivs, kā vienmēr, - sāk pūt no galvas....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo_ZklBv ... r_embedded

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es domāju, ka liela kļūda ir cilvēkam, kurš nemāk pareizi uzrakstīt vārdu auKstums un domā, ka aukstums ir enerģija un ka ledusskapis paņem enerģiju no apkārtējās vides, nevis, kā tas ir patiesībā,  ņem enerģiju no saldētavas, ticēt visādām muļķībām internetā par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, bet tajā pašā laikā atteikties ieklausīties daudz tuvāk esošos un reālākos cilvēkos tikai tāpēc, ka viņu teiktais nav patīkams.

Beefs

----------


## guguce

Pēc manām domām melnie caurumi, vienkāršoti izsakoties, 
ir saites ar visuma centru, kas izveidojās pēc ''lielā sprādziena'', 
un viņas cenšās aizpildīt tukšumu, kas tur izveidojās.

----------


## zzz

Dzheks - ar plaanpraatiibaam par muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiishanu vari brashi doties uz Briivo Metinaataaju Forumu, tur publika buus dumjaaka un atsauciigaaka, sheit tev spiid tikai regulaara izlamaashana.

Ar fruktinju buikji probleema ir ka shim vienkaarshi ir konkreeta psihiatriskaa dignoze. Kaa zinaatnieks matemaatikjis jau darboties var, un matemaatikaa ezoteeriku neko vis neiemaisiisi, abet aarpus taas shirmiitis ir aizveeries krietni kreptiigi. Kaapeec nav patriekts - nu, tiesho darbu jau veic ok. bez tam pieljauju ka koleegjiem arii nekaada liela prieka nav zaagjeet nost naturaali galvaa slimu cilveeku, tiek vienkaarshi nogaidiits, kameer dabiigaa celjaa aizies pensijaa vai zaarkaa. 

Vispaar sho jau nu dereetu gan biskji aplauzt, iipashi taadeelj ka shis ne tikai plaanpraatiigas graamatinjas sacer ( briiva valsts, nav aizliegts), bet arii piefiguree naturaalaa kraapniekkantorii, kas ezoteeriski virpuljainos sildiitaajkatlus tirgo.  Vot tas gan jau uz kriminaalikumu attiecas.

----------


## Džeks

Jā. Kā lai gudrinieki saprastu racionālas idejas, ja pat nespēj saprast ko citi domā, rakstot to vai citu komentu. Izraut no teksta vienu frāzi (leduskapis slēgta parikte) un mesties to apspriest, kaut to pašu es uzrakstu nākamajā teikumā, atrast kļūdaini uzklibinātu vārdu, kas drošvien arī ir nelaimes sakne, apgalvot ka enerģija nāk no saldētavas vai nolamāt profesorus par muļķiem. Secinājums viens. Ja tādi cilvēki būtu visi, tad dzīvotu mēs vēl aizvien alās. Un neceriet ka kāds publicēs aprakstu kā uzbūvēt reālu bezmaksas enerģijas iekārtu. Neviens nav pašnāvnieks. Ja būs vai jau ir, tad tā būs anonīma infa. Tikmēr es mierīgi būvēju savu vējģenerātoru un spēlējos ar magnētiņiem, bet Jūs varat par to domāt ko gribat.

----------


## Džeks

Starp citu. Moš gudrinieki varat apskaidrot ar ko atšķiras dažādi neodija magnetu veidi? Tipa īpaši stiprie, parastie un zeltītie. Moš ir kādas salīdzinošās tabulas. Svarīgi man ir rentablitāte, lai lētā enerģija kaut no vēja nebūtu tikai pēc 20 gadiem , kad parikte sevi ir atpelnijusi un jau salūzusi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jebkurs fizikāls ķermenis, kurš nav absolūtas nulles temperatūrā, satur siltuma enerģiju. Un saldētavā nav absolūtas nulles temepratūra.

----------


## Džeks

Par magnetiem Epis ir ļoti kļūdaina versija. Magnetizācijai patērētā enerģija viennozīmīgi nav vienāda ar magnetā iekļauto. Zinat ka patstāvīgo magnetu var iegūt arī ar citu magnetu glaudot dzelzs stieni? Un donors nezaudē neko. Tā elektriskā iekārta tikai vienkāršo procesu. Mana diletanta sagrāpstītā versija ir ka spēcīga magnetiskā lauka ietekmē dzelzs ārējā virsmā elektroni tiek organizēti sinhronās, jebšu kustība no haosa pavēršas saskaņotos virzienos. Rezultātā to var saukt par ātomenerģiju. Sanāk ka mēs izmantojam ātomenerģiju no dzelzs, kas nav radioaktīvs materiāls. Elektromotoros to droši izmanto jau simtiem gadu.

----------


## zzz

Jaaaaa, sveeta vieta jau nestaav tuksha. 

epis paniekojaas ar fantaazijaam par magneetiskajiem un citaadiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, shim pilniigi likumsakariigi iznaaca absoluuts nekas, pameta sho razhiigo nodarbi un kopumaa beidzot mazliet mazliet saaka miglaini un ljoti minimaali aptvert atseviskjus fizikas faktinjus.

Tagadinjaas shaa vietaa ir naakamais muuzhiigo dzineeju ar meeli buuveetaajs - dzheks - ar pilniigiem idiota priekshstatiem par magneetismu, darbu, energjiju utt.

----------


## Speccy

Lai tādiem kā zzz būtu miers, visiem kam interesē alternatīvā enerģija http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

O!  :: 
Forums pavisam tuksh! Es piesakos uz pirmo pinned topiku!
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Yap, es tik tieshaam veeleetos lai shajaa forumaa buutu miers no plaanpraatinjiem - muuzhiigo dzineeju ar meeli buuveetaajiem.

Jums tak ir speciaalie forumi tieshi par teemu,  idinsh dzheks ar shaa atomenergjeetiskajiem magneetiem jau tika pasuutiits pie Briivajiem Metinaataajiem un ja juus sabuuveesiet sev veel citus forumus, tad dariet to cik tik iepatiikaas.

----------


## Texx

Par to atsevišķo forumu tā ir laba ideja. Šeit forumā pēdējā laikā ir vairāki cilvēki, kam tas ļoti interesē un tad tur vismaz viņi varētu savstarpēji diskutēt. Nerastos tik daudz strīdu un apvainojumu un nervi būtu mierīgāki pārējiem lasot par ledusskapi kā ģeneratoru ar 300% lietderību.   ::  
P.S. Cerams, ka zzz tur neiereģistrēsies.  ::

----------


## Delfins

bet jautrībai jau nenāk par sliktu  ::

----------


## zzz

> P.S. Cerams, ka zzz tur neiereģistrēsies.


 Par to ikviens iesaistiitais var buut pilniigi droshss.  ::  

Mushas atseviskji, kotletes atseviskji, un mushu fani savas mushu kulinaarijas un muuzhiigo dzineeju lietas varees apspriest atseviskji un netrauceeti, domubiedru intiimaa pulcinjaa.

Un kaa jau vairaakkaartiigi mineets shitentaadas muuzhiigo dzineeju utml drazas ir lielaa cienjaa ieksh Briivo Metinaataaju Foruma, interesenti var draudziigi barinjaa vienkaarshi doties uz turieni, pat nemaz nav liela vajadziiba buuveet veel kaadu forumu ar 2 lietotaajiem iekshaa.

----------


## Džeks

Filozofiskas pārdomas. Ja būvēju vēja ģeneratoru, tad tas ir normāli, vai ne? Ja cilvēciņi mēģina līdzīgā veidā iegūt enerģiju no citiem dabas spēkiem, ko katrs mājsaimnieks varbūt nav redzējis, tad noteikti viņš niekojas ar perpetum mobile (forša sarkanā lupata vai ne?), ir muļķis un tādā garā. Liekas es gan neko par mūžīgo dzinēju neminēju. Un jaukākais ka mājsaimniekiem pašiem nav nekādu faktu, ideju, domu vai viedokļu, bet toties nesatricināma pārliecība un vienkārša citu lamāšana.

----------


## zzz

Hehe, dzekinjam tika noraadiitas veselas divas vietas kur shis vareetu netrauceeti domubiedru pulcinjaa pa tuksho muldeet par saviem  plaaniem un filozofisko pamatojumu muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiishanaa. Taa vietaa shis joprojaam pljukst sheitan, kur shis tiek apbizhots un lamaats par par pilniigu stulbumu fizikaa. Laikam jau shim tas buutiskaakais meerkjis ir izteelot no sevis apspiesto un nesaprasto izgudrotaaju, kuru nezheeliigi vajaa saltaa pasaule.  :: 

Tikai a) tad shis pavisam kljuudiijies vietas izveelee, shim jaadodas uz aktiermaakslas kursiem, b) viens otrs nesaprastais izgudrotaajs sheit jau ir, veel papildus aaksti buutu pilniigi lieki.

Un jaa, dzhekinj, muljkjis tu tik tieshaam esi un taadaa garaa arii.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Smuki jau ir... http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=59480

bte problēma jau to visu ar 99.5% drošībām un baigie tērīņi uz atdzesēšanu.. nez cik izdevīgi/neizdevīgi būtu!?

----------


## Epis

runājot par siltumsūkņiem ta tā varētu īstanībā būt vienīgā vieta kur patiešām varētu dabūt nosacīti saukto Haļavno enerģiju uz apkārtējās vides tempertūras pazemināšanas reiķina (pozitīva lieta jo tagat tači ir globālā sasilšana) un aparāts darbojās šadi:
ir 2 cilindri(iedomātās iekārtas daļas) + siltummainis:
1. cilinds ar 1KW elektrību saspiež gaisu radot 3KW siltuma enerģiju (strādā ar 300% efektivitāti siltuma ražošanā)
2. tie 3KW caur siltummaini aizceļo uz otro cilindru, kas īstanībā ir kāds advancēts >33% efektīvs Sterlin tipa dzinēju, vai kāda cita inovatīvā tehnoloģija un pieņemsism ka būtu tā effektivitāte 40% tad no 3KW siltuma dabūnam 1.2KW elektrības un tālāk no tiem 1.2KW,  1KW aiziet jauna cikla uzsākšanai bet pāri palikušie 0.2KW ir tā transformētā apkārtējā siltuma enerģija Elektrībā, tālāk daram ko gribam ar to enerīgju, ja mēs viņu izmantojam kādā sildītājā ta atdodoam Videi noņemto enerģiju atpakaļ un ja kādā lāzerā kas vērsts uz debesīm tad izstarojam kādu daļu šīs enerģiju ārpus zemeslodes līdz ar to nekādi likumi nav pārkāpti viss ir valīdi. 
Vienīgais jautājums ir par to kur dabūt to siltumsūkni virs >300% efektīvu un Generātoru no otra gala kas būtu virs 33% efektīvs pie tādām tempertūrām ?

----------


## Delfins

> Vienīgais jautājums ir par to kur dabūt to siltumsūkni virs >300% efektīvu un Generātoru no otra gala kas būtu virs 33% efektīvs pie tādām tempertūrām ?


 a vot šeit paņem āmuru un sev pa pirkstiem, lai neražotu spamu vai pa galvu, lai tādas dumjas domas nerastos.

----------


## zzz

jaaaa, beerninsh epis tika nepamatoti salieliits - dumsh kaa dumsh, un fizika/termodinamika joprojaam pilniigi tumsha bilde.  :: 

tev durakam no senajaam epopejaam ar siltumdzineeja apreekjiniem jau gan vajadzeeja apjeegt vismaz paariiti siikumu

1. tu nevari pakasiit nabu, paboliit acis, paluureet griestos un deklareet  ka nu tev peeksnji ir abstrakts siltumdzineejs ar liederiibas koeficientu uhcii 40%. Siltumdzineeja maksimaalo ieguustamo lietderiibas koeficientu nosaka taa sildiitaaja/dzeseetaaja temperatuuras un tevis ieniistais Karno likums. Pie nelielaam T starpiibaam shis (teoreetiskais) lietderiibas koeficients ir suudiigs. Praktiskais - veel daudz suudiigaaks.

2. Taapataas arii siltumsuuknis nav kaut kaads abstrakts siltuma pumpeetaajs, bet darbojas ar pilniigi konkreetu lietderiibas koeficientu un pilniigi konkreetaam temperatuuru veertiibaam. Faktiski taa efektivitaati nosaka tas pats Karno likums "no otras puses".

3. Rezultaataa piekabinot Stirlingu pie siltumsuuknja tu nekaadus 0,2kW haljavno "valiido" elektriibu nedabuusi. Punkts. Vari reekjinaat ar formulaam, ciitiigi buuveet augshaa vai vienkaarshi aiziet nosisties pret sienu.  :: 

Ja grasies buuveet augshaa, tad kaadu nebuut siltumsuukni tev droshi vien var paardot speciaalists raimondinsh pa leeto.  ::

----------


## Džeks

Kautkur lasiju ka siltumsūknim ir tikai kādi 150-200% lietderība. Toties krievi izstrādā ārdedzes dzinēju, kam esot baisi labs lietderības koeficents, vismaz salīdzinājumā ar iekšdedzes dzinējiem. Tā kā varianti ir. Vienīgi ir vienkāršāki veidi kā iegūt enerģiju. Jau tūkstoš gadu atpakaļ cilvēki no koka un lupatām ieguva vēja rotoru un izmantoja vēju.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj, tu atkal esi forumos apmaldiijies.  ::  Tev tak ir intiimais forumchiks, ko speciaali tev uztaisiija tavs idejiskais koleegjis, un Briivie Metinaataaji arii.

----------


## Džeks

Nav man ne mazākā iemesla pamest šo jauko publisko forumu tikai tāpēc ka te ir kāds zzz, kas uzskata, ka savu intelektu var apstiprināt vienīgi ar lamu klibināšanu un birku piekabināšanu citiem. Protams grūti nolaisties no saviem lamu un apvainojumu augstumiem un padiskutēt, norādīt uz kļūdām un nepareizajiem pieņēmumiem, jo tad ir jāpakustina kaste zem cepures. Ar savu dzīves problēmu radītā tvaika nolaišanu netā diez vai var lepoties. Tādu delfos tvnetā un citos ir ka biezss.

----------


## next

Ne tikai zzz, arii es uzskatu ka tavi murgi shajaa forumaa ir pilniigi lieki.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj, pamuljkjiiti, tur jau ir taa viena no galvenaakajaam probleemaam ka tu raksti dailjliteratuuru, kuraa vienkaarshi nav nekaada diskuteeshanas objekta. (laikam jau esi kaarteejais letinju izgliitiibas sisteemas upuris no siiko pokemonu paaudzes  ::  )

Ja tev gribaas pa tuksho papizdetj ar bezjeedziigaam fraaziiteem tjipa "Toties krievi izstrādā ārdedzes dzinēju, kam esot baisi labs lietderības koeficents, vismaz salīdzinājumā ar iekšdedzes dzinējiem. Tā kā varianti ir." utml., tad tie paareejie forumi buus tev daudz piemeerotaaki. Sheitan taa kaa vajadzeetu tomeer saturu arii bazaarinjos ielikt. Piemeeram, ja jau tu tur tjipa milzu veeja dzineeju buuvee, tad ieliec bildes un pastaasti par to.

Par visaadiem idiotismiem kaa atomenergjeetiskajiem magneetiem tiksi pelniiti iznjirgts.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nain! Viss ok! Lai izsakas! Tev, protams, ari vajag ieklausities taja, ko tev saka! Dzhekinj!  :: 
Taisit veja generatoru nav slikta doma, bet diemzhel jasaka, ka tu nu galigi neko jaunu neuzbuvesi un lai ka ari tu censtos ar visadiem neodija magnetinjiem, bet "ipashi" vairak energijas tev ta dabut neizdosies!
BET - protams, tu vari uzbuvet veja "generatoru" kursh pa taisno griezh siltumsukni un tadejadi gjenerators, kursh no veja sanjems 500W varbut tava maja spees iestumt iekshaa 1500w. Tikai luudzu te nejauc! Tie nav 300% lietderibas koeficients. Pilnigi noteikti ne!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## defs

lietotājs Džeks rakstīja Vakar, 23:06 

"... Jau tūkstoš gadu atpakaļ cilvēki no koka un lupatām ieguva vēja rotoru un izmantoja vēju."

 Raksti labak,ka cilveki lietoja vējdzirnavas.Citadi uzreiz nevar saprast,kas par lupatu un koku dzineju   ::

----------


## Delfins

Davai esam reālisti... 
Droši vien man piekritīs leilākā daļa, ka apkārt/ārzemēs ir daudz nopietnāki inženieri, kur ir jau mēģinājuši uztaisīt pēc iespējas efektīvus visa-veida-ģeneratorus... nu tad lūk.. ja neesi davinči un tik pipe zāli, tad nav ko tukši salmus kult.. 

magnēti, vējdzirnavas... tas viss noiets etaps. lielākā daļa ir publicēti internetā un nav nekas jāizgudro, ja vien nav papilns piķa un mega zināšanu ar mega sp'jeām progresīvi un loģiski domāt

----------


## Džeks

Lai kā zzz  šoreiz centās mani par savām hrestomātiskajām zināšanām ar vārdiem stulbums un t.t. nevar pārliecināt. Tādus tekstus sacer katrs pamatskolas palaidnis. Par krievu dzinēju ko izstrādā Serpohovā (?) redzēju kautkādā raidijumā teļukā, tāpēc citēt nevaru, bet par magnētiem tiešām tā ir mana iedoma balstīta uz grāmateles izlasīšanu. Nu kā tad ir ar to dzelzs struktūru, kas magnētiskā lauka iedarbībā kļūst par magnētu? Sešreiz paglaudot ar citu magnetu? Tas ar murgs?

----------


## Džeks

Lupatu un koka dzinējs pirms 1000 gadiem ir tikai tēlains izteiksmes veids, lai parādītu, ka nav vajadzīgas ne kosmiskās tehnoloģijas, ne jābūt kvantu fizikas profesoram lai uzbūvētu iekārtu kas izmanto vispārējus dabas spēkus savā labā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džekiņ, piemērs nevietā! Vēja un saules enerģiju mēs izjūtam ikdienā uz savas ādas! Runāt par atomu enerģiju jau paliek samērā absurdi, jo, kā mēs to labi zinam, tad lai piekļūtu šai enerģijai, ir jābūvē kodolreaktors. To tu garāžā neizdarīsi. Un pat tad, šeit ir likums enerģija = masa. Magnētos nekādas enerģijas diemžēl nav. Magnetizēšanās != (nav vienāds ar) enerģija. Pielipis magnēts pie ledusskapja NEVEIC darbu. Ja tu gribi taisīt elektroģeneratoru, tad lūdzu pajautā, kā to izdarīt. Ja tu vēlies šinī forumā saņemt informāciju un tikt uzklausīts, tad arī tev ir jābūt pretimnākošam un jauzklausa to, ko tev saka. Un lasi starp rindām un lasi to, kas ir "par tēmu".
OK?
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

pat ja magnēts spētu veikt darbu, tad man nebūtu nekādu šaubu, ka tādu dzinēju jau sen uzkonstruētu.
Ar tām zināšanām kur esam (ielūkoties tālu universā un dziļi molekulās) joprojām esam tur kur esam. nekāda magnētu perpetuma vai free-energy.

Vēl papildināšu:
palasi krievu publikācijas, cik atceros krieviem ir saits, kur var atrast pilnīgi visas iensiegtās idejas perpetumiem uz izskatīšanu.. starp tiem ir populāri zinātnieki un t.t.. ... un kā redzi - dzinēja nav (pat free-energy) pat tādām gaišām galvām...  es šaubos, ka kāds latvju sprīdītis savā šķūnī kaut ko izgudros.

Un jā.. Steornistiem - termiņš tuvojās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Starpcitu! Runājot par literatūras ticamību, tad lūdzu ņemt vērā, ka grāmatas saraksta profesori, bet arī profesori, un pat tādi profesori, kuriem ir matemātikas un fizikas grāds, reizēm runā un raksta, un domā pilnīgu tufti! Lai par piemēru kalpo mūsu pašu profesors Buiķis. Ieej youtube.com un pameklē video "lipīgais daņka" un "melis maks". Tie no tautas balss sērijas!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj,pamuljkjiiti, es jau varu arii bez lamuvaardiem, tak tava paveida pokemoniem nepielec ne ar cepumu, ne ar paatadzinju.  :: 

Dazhas fizikaalaas fignjas ko tu esi pamaniijies samuldeet pat tikai paaris teikumus uzrakstot:

>Rezultātā to var saukt par ātomenerģiju. Sanāk ka mēs izmantojam ātomenerģiju no dzelzs, kas nav radioaktīvs materiāls.

dzhekinsh neapjeedz terminu atomenergjija, un meegjina to lietot galiigi neadekvaataa vietaa. Maajasdarbs dzhekinjam - noskaidrot termina atomenergjija normaalo pielietojumu un ja peec tam shis juutas speejiigs, tad pamatot siikaak, kur shis magneetismaa atradis atomenergjiju.

>Magnetizācijai patērētā enerģija viennozīmīgi nav vienāda ar magnetā iekļauto.

Tipisks piemeers dzekinja bazaarinjos kaa shis pamanaas savas "domas" izteikt drausmiigi maakslinieciski un nesakariigi. Formaali njemot shis pat ir pateicis it kaa taisniibu - magnetizaacijai pateereetaa energjija vienmeer ir lielaaka nekaa taa ko  ir ieguvis magneets savaa magneetiskajaa laukaa (shitai neideaalajaa pasaulee vienmeer meedz buut visaadi zudumi uz siltumu uttt, tas attiecas arii uz domeenu paarorientaaciju magnetizeejoties). Tachu peec konteksta spriezhot  shis tur tomeer bija fantazeejies par kaut kaadu mistisko energjiju, kas no debesiim nokriit magnetizaacijas procesaa. Maajasdarbs dzhekinjam - patreneeties savus murdzinus formuleet skaidri saprotami un pilniigi. Dotajaa gadiijumaa - skaidri pateikt, energjija nav vienaada kaadaa virzienaa, vinjapraat.

>Zinat ka patstāvīgo magnetu var iegūt arī ar citu magnetu glaudot dzelzs stieni? Un donors nezaudē neko.

Atkal, ja dzekinsh sheitan taisa miglainus maajienus par no debesiim nokritushu energiju, tad ir safantazeejies muljkjiibas - energjiju shitentai divu magneetu sisteemai shis ir pievadiijis mehaaniskaa veidaa, tos tuvinot un attaalinot. Nekaadas magjijas un nekaadas haljavnij energjijas.

Tie bija paaris momenti, kur tu esi samuldeejies muljkjiibas fizikaali. Paareejie tavi tekstinji ir pilniigi bezjeedziiga un nesakariiga dailjliteratuura - aaaa, tesla, aaaa krievi serpuhovaa, aaaa, veejadzineejs no zeltiitiem neodiimiem, zariem un lupataam.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

... veejadzineejs no zeltiitiem neodiimiem, zariem un lupataam...

Ai! Sitas ir smiekliigi!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

To zzz. Tu tik ziņo, tas nav, tas nav, tas nav. Biku uzraksti kas izmainās dzelzss struktūrā kad tas pārtop magnetā. Nospīdi ar erudīciju. Nu drusku! Otrs. Tava tēze "magnetizaacijai pateereetaa energjija vienmeer ir lielaaka nekaa taa ko ir ieguvis magneets savaa magneetiskajaa laukaa". Manā tupajā prātā neiet kopā fakti par smieklīgo enerģijas impulsu magneta radīšanai, vai ttai paglaudīšanai ar to, ka patstāvīgo magnetu iekārtas gadu gadiem notur priekšmetus pretojoties gravitācijai un konkrētais fakts- rada gaužām labāku lietderības koeficentu elektromotoros. Nu kurienes tad rodas tas spēks kas aizvieto elektroenerģiju motora rotorā vai statorā?  To var vienkārši ignorēt?

----------


## Texx

Man gan personīgi nepatīk šai diskusijā viena lieta. Nu nevajag te iepīt Buiķi, kā slikto. Viņš vienkārši izteica viedokli tikai noskatoties LNT uzfilmēto video. Viedoklis varbūt nedaudz pārsteidzīgs, bet visiem mums jāatzīst, ka pasaulē ir vēl daudz neizpētītu lietu. Viņam drīkst būt arī savs cilvēciskais viedoklis. Sasniedziet paši tik daudz kā viņš un tad kritizējiet.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj, viss tev jau priekshaa ir uzrakstiits, seedies tik klaat un lasi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferromagnetism




> Manā tupajā prātā


 O, vismaz vienu gabalinju patiesiibas esi uzrakstiijis.  :: 

>blaablaablaa notur priekšmetus pretojoties gravitācijai rada gaužām labāku lietderības koeficentu elektromotoros. spēks kas aizvieto elektroenerģiju motora rotorā vai statorā?

dzhekinj, tev piemiit ljoti tipiskaa bezfilma un putroshanaas speeka, darba, energjijas jeedzienos. Muusdienu pokemonu skolinjaa fiziku vairs pavisam nemaaca vai tu taa uz chetriniecinja (10 baljlju sisteemaa) izvilki cauri? ( nesajuuties vientuljsh - vieteejais beerninsh epis arii nihrena neapjeedz shiis lietas un arii skolinjaa fiziku nav maaciijies  ::  )

Populaari paskaidrojot atskjiriibu - ja tev blekja gabals nekustiigi karaajas pie griestiem "pretojoties gravitaacijai" ar magneeta paliidziibu vai arii pienemsim ir piesiets strikjiitii un "gravitaacijai pretojas" strikjiitis, tad ne vienaa ne otraa gadiijumaa nekaads darbs veikts netiek, nekaada energjija ne rodas, ne arii tiek teereeta. Punkts. 

Izveerstaak un pamaacoshaak ar to visu var iepaziities jebkuraa normaalaa fizikas maaciibu graamatinjaa.

----------


## zzz

buikja sniegumu kaa matemaatikjim jau neviens te arii nekritizee.

Shaa sacereetaa graamatele gan ir taads gabalinsh, kursh labaak gan nebuutu publikaa naacis, un pietirgoshanaas ar ezoteeriski virpuljainajiem sildiitaajkatliem balansee uz neetiskuma/kraapshanas robezhas. (shis pats varbuut ir formaali attaisnojams/nesodaams psihiatriskaas slimiibas deelj, bet smird taa lieta tik un taa)

Man taas buikja graamateles pa rokai nav, savaa laikaa biju to izskjirstiijis un pashausminaajies/panjirdzis par to, bet nu viens piemeers iekritis atminjaa, jaa kaadam veeleeshanaas var paarbaudiit ieksh orgjinaalaas graamatinjas.

Nu taatad tur iekshaa sateliita bilde iz kosmosa ar lielu mellu apalju caurumu zemeslodes pola vietaa. Parakstu zem bildes ekzakti neatceros, bet kaut kas galiigi buikjistisks jau bija - vai nu pilniigi apaljais ozona caurums, vai torsionistiskais starojums sateliitam tumsu sataisiijis.

Uvi, uvi, lielais melnais pilniigi apaljais caurums pola vietaa skaidrojas ar pilniigi parastaam sateliitu lidoshanas mehaanikaam un bildeeshanas metodeem. Bilde kopumaa ir apvienojums no daudzaam bildeem ko sateliits lidodams ir safotografeejis, mellais caurums ir vienkaarshi vieta, kur sateliits nav lidojis un nav bildeejis, un virs pola tas nav lidojis taapeec, ka saskanjaa ar debesu mehaaniku, lai palaistu sateliitu paari polam, ir jaapateeree dahrena vairaak rakjeshu degviela. To tipiski var atljauties tikai militaaristi zemuudenju izspiegoshanas sateliitiem utt, parasto vairums civilo sateliitu virs pola vienkaarshi ne-li-do. (Normaala ekonomiski palaizhama sateliita orbiita ir vairaak vai mazaak sliipa pret ekvatoru un liidz poliem nesniedz) 

Taatdinjaas buikjis piemeeram shajaa tiiri fizikaalajaa jautaajumaa ir uzrakstiijis maldinoshas muljkjiibas.

Un par ezoteerismiem/torsionismiem shim protams var buut viedoklis, bet aiz tiem pashiem vaarda briiviibas principiem es shaa viedokli uzskatiishu par smagaam muljkjiibaam (kas ceelushaas uz psihiatriskas slimiibas baazes).

----------


## Džeks

Aga. Tagad sapratu Tavu izdomājumu. Magnētiskais lauks ir striķītis. Un viss. Labi. Tad kā striķīts tur Tavu mantiņu pie griestiem? Kā striķītis atspiežas pret elektromagnetu un rada rotāciju Tavā mašīnītē? Kā tur ar struktūru striķītī? Molekulu savstarpējiem pievilkšanās spēkiem vai berzi starp diedziņiem, kamēr notrūkst. Un kā tas ir gadijumā ar magnētisko lauku? Kas pret ko rada pievilkšanās spēku? Angliski diemžēl nelasu un skoliņā toč bij 3-4 fizikā ,bet vēl senajā 5 baļļu sistēmā.

----------


## Delfins

nu kārtējo reizi būs jāatgadina šitie fanātiķiem-teorētiķiem, kas spriedelē par mega-potenciāliem neredzamajiem spēkiem...
Visa šitā figņa nedara darbu - pofig, ka viņa pievelk un tur pie sevis miljons gadus - bet lai kā tu konstruētu - fizikālo īpašību dēļ neiegusi nekāda labuma - lasi, DARBU.

atgādināt formulu `darbam`?

----------


## zzz

Taks, dzhekinj, plashas izveerstas konsultaacijas atpalikushiem beerneljiem sniegt varu, tachu par pieklaajiigu samaksu.  :: 

Jo stulbaaks beernelis, jo daargaak izmaksaas.  :: 

Tev buus stipri daargi.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Negribu samelot, bet šajā pašā topikā, kaut kur sākumā, par to arī tiek rakstīts. Džekiņ - magnēti ir gluži kā gravitācija! Enerģija rodas, kad ābols krīt lejā no koka, bet lai ābolu nomestu velreiz lejā, to vajag atkal pacelt augšā. Tu varētu ābola vietā nolikt magnētu, un kad magnēts ir "nokritis", tad mēģināt to pagriezt, lai tas atstumjas un uzlido gaisā, BET, lai to izdarītu, tev būs jāpieliek tik daudz enerģijas magnēta pagriešanai, ka beigās tu neko neiegūsi.
Nu tā tas darbojas...
Beefs
edit: tiesa, gravitācijai gan mēs neesam atraduši tādu polu, kas atgrūztos... žēl...  ::

----------


## zzz

Heeee, noskatiijos juutuubes video ar buikji iekshaa.

Idinju televiizijaaam jau baigi patiik sho uz ezoteerismiem aicinaat un shim pasham arii patiikaas ieksh tv ziimeeties.

Izdraazts vinsh tur ir pilniigi pamatoti un pelniiti. Par bazaariem jaatbild.

Un atkal ilustraacija - ieksh savas matemaatikas jau veel laikam funkcionee ok. Aarpus taas - shaa nekompetence un bezjeedziigaa muldeeshana bija smuki nodemonstreeta. Politkorektistiskajaa valodinjaa tas tagad laikam skaitaas "viedoklis".

----------


## Raimonds1

> Aga. Tagad sapratu Tavu izdomājumu. Magnētiskais lauks ir striķītis. Un viss. Labi. Tad kā striķīts tur Tavu mantiņu pie griestiem? Kā striķītis atspiežas pret elektromagnetu un rada rotāciju Tavā mašīnītē? Kā tur ar struktūru striķītī? Molekulu savstarpējiem pievilkšanās spēkiem vai berzi starp diedziņiem, kamēr notrūkst. Un kā tas ir gadijumā ar magnētisko lauku? Kas pret ko rada pievilkšanās spēku? Angliski diemžēl nelasu un skoliņā toč bij 3-4 fizikā ,bet vēl senajā 5 baļļu sistēmā.


 http://www.imagesco.com/articles/heaten ... ngine.html

1. Kas šeit 1. variantā ar Kirī veic darbu?
2. Pie kādiem apstākļiem šis darbs butu vislielākais?
3. Pie kādiem - vismazākais?
4. Kādam īpašībām būtu jābūt materialam, lai iekarta būtu maksimāli efektīva  a) magnētiskajām b) fizikālajām

----------


## defs

Šite ta svece neder.Lai viņš tur līgojas ka jāņu zāle,svece ar maksā naudu   :: 
 ps.bet bizness labs.Var taisīt šitādus štruntus un pārdot  ::

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa, zhetons, raimondinjam izdevaas iznjirgaaties par dzhekinju sevishkji izsmalcinaataa veidaa. 

Lai dzhekinsh ar savu zheelastiibas trijniecinju fizikaa un bezfilmu par elementaariem speeka un darba jeedzieniem analizeetu to niecinju... 
Shim tas viss tikpat labi vareetu buut kjiinieshu hieroglifos.  ::

----------


## Džeks

Redz. Ar copi-paste googlē atrastas tēmas te citēt un likt izstudēt var katrs te minētais pokemonu skolnieciņš. Bet Jūs jau pozicionējat sevi kā magnētisma guru šai attiecīgajā forumā. Tad nu netērējiet lieki iespēju klibināt, pet padižojieties ar savām grandiozajām zināšanām magnetu un to sistēmu uzbūvē un īpašībās. Vienkāršiem vārdiem dažos teikumos. Tādu smuku kopsavilkumu.

----------


## Džeks

Īsi un konkrēti spēt iesācējam amatierim saprotami apskaidrot teoriju būs labs pierādijums Jūsu kompetencei magnetisma teorijās. Es vispār šo forumu uzgāju tikai tāpēc, ka meklēju googlē zinošus cilvēkus par neodīma magnetiem. Bet pagaidām redzu ka te tikai apgrozās nenobrieduši pusaudži, kas zin visu un par visu- respektīvi neko, ne reizi nav paši izveidojuši, uztaisijuši magnetu, ģeneratoru vai attiecīgas magnetiskas ietaises. Magnets redzēts labi ja uz leduskapja piestiprināta alfabeta burtiņa. Es no savas nezināšanas nekaunos, jo neviens nekad visu nezin, bet te jau baigie speci tak savākušies par magnetiskiem ģeneratoriem un motoriem.

----------


## Delfins

Te jau tā problēma, ka neviens te nestāstīs, jo tas ir materiāls kas ir atrodams wiki/e-būkos.

Topiks te domās vairāk par cepšanos, jo daži kantori skaļi brēc par free-energy dzinējiem...

----------


## Džeks

Raimonda1 svece ir smuks piemērs. Vēl jau ir veidi kā magnēts zaudē savas īpašības. Piem. skābē nokausējot virskārtu, savienojot S N polus ar dzelzs gabalu, vai sakratot mēģeni ar magnetizētām dzelzss skaidām. Tādi skoliņas pētniecības uzdevumi, ar ko protams var pelnīt tirgojot uzskates līdzekļus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā paliek ar da jebkādiem rēķiniem, formulām un normālu argumentāciju kā siltuma topikā?

----------


## zzz

> Redz. Ar copi-paste googlē atrastas tēmas te citēt un likt izstudēt var katrs te minētais pokemonu skolnieciņš.


 Jaaa, abet procesa aizkjershanaas iestaajas tajaa vietaa ka pokemonu skolniecinsh dzhekinsh neko studeet pats un maaciities neveelas, taa vietaa breec, lai shim lej ar karoti mutee un veel meetaa pontus. Nu, skolinjaa ar tevi varbuut taa arii aukleejaas, tagad esi welkomeets reaalajaa dziivee. Attieksmi dabuusi taadu kaadu esi nopelniijis, viss vienkaarshi.

Kaa jau mineets, konsultaacijas gariigi atpalikushiem beerneljiem par maksu un daargi.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Piem. skābē nokausējot virskārtu,


 Kaarteeja dzhekinja fizikaalaa hujnja, ko shis safantazeejis uz savas "teorijas" pamata par elektronu sakaartoshanos uz virsmas.

----------


## Džeks

Pēc pēdējā komenta man viss par zzz ir skaidrs. Ja jau gribas izrādīties ar savām zināšanām par magnētisma fiziku tad nu gan varēji šo to par tēmu palasīt! Ja pievienojam faktu kad šie dikti erudītie un tāpēc drošvien diži pieprasītie, aizņemtie zinātnieki komentē, tad jau viss paliek skaidrs. Nožēlojami. Būtu kaut druska pieredzes šai jomā noliktu mani ar dažiem konkrētiem faktiem, nevis bīdot tekstus par vispārēju glupību. Tas nav tā, tāpēc ka ir šitā. Skaidri un saprotami. Vispār jau paliek neinteresanti diskutēt ar cilvi kas lec daudz augstāk par savu pakaļu- komentē to par ko nav nojēgas.

----------


## zzz

> Vispār jau paliek neinteresanti diskutēt


 Hehee, dzhekinj pamuljkjiiti, tev tak no pasha saakuma tika ieteikts doties uz interesantajiem forumiem.  ::  Tev tas liidz praatinjam neaizgaajaa un taa nu tu te cieties, nabadzinsh, tur, kur tev ir neinteresanti.  Un, neuztraucies, par tavaam fizikaalajaam muljkjiibaam turpinaashu njirgaaties.

----------


## Džeks

Bet varbūt tomēr pameklē ko par skābes iedarbību uz magnetu dauni un tad ņirdz par sevi?

----------


## zzz

ja dauniitis dzhekinsh savus liikos priekshstatus par magneetiem salasiijies kaut kaados teslistu muuzhiigo dzineeju saitos, tad shim jau varbuut arii murgojas elektronu sakaartoshanaas uz virsmas un magneetisma pazushana to virsmu paskjiidinot.

Ar realitaati shaa murdzinjiem gan nekaada sakara nav.  ::

----------


## Džeks

Nez visi te ir tādi pat analfabēti? Saprotu es izlasijis vienu vispārēju likumu grāmatu par magnetismu un elektrotechniku nevaru diži spīdēt, bet te tak savākušies pats mūsdienu fizikas zieds. Moš kopš 1932 gada fizikas likumi ir mainijušies? Nu ir tērauda magnetisms tikai 0,1 mm virskārtā, ko smuki nokož atšķaidīta sālsskābe. Tieši tāpēc plānu 45 plāksnīšu sistēmas kopējā celtspēja pieaug 16 reizes salīdzinot ar kopējo sistēmas svaru. Savukārt mans minējums ir ka neodīma magnetos pulvermetalurģijā veidojas kas līdzīgs slāņiem.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj dauniiti, maacies jau nu gan labaak no svaigaakaam un praatiigaakaam graamatinjaam.  :: 

Tas ko tu tur juuties salasiijies savaa veestures graamatinjaa ir shausmiigi shaura paraadiiba, kas iespeejams var tik realizeeta konkreetam materiaalam konkreetos magnetizaacijas apstaakljos, tachu uz magneetisma dabu un buutiibu kopumaa neattiecas.

Taa luuk, dauniiti.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu jā! Ja magnētisms būtu tikai virskārtā, tad jau magnēti varētu b ūt ar tukšu vidu!  ::  Bet tā kā tomēr vidi magnētiem ir pildīti, tad būtu tikai loģiski domāt, ka magnētisko lauku veido visi atomi, nevis tikai izredzētie uz virsmas esošie.
Beefs

----------


## Jānis14

Sveiciens visiem!

Vakar vakarā lasīju un pamatīgi izsmējos! Sen nebiju tā uzjautrinājies! (Par tām lupatām, zariem, zelta neodīmiem u.t.t.)  ::  
Vispār jau nevajadzētu šādus forumus pārvērst par savstarpējo atticību noskaidrošanas vietu un tā saucamo "samērīšanos ar krāniņiem"! Galu galā saticieties aci pret aci, paņemiet lāpstas un sadodiet viens otram pa muti! Varētu gadīties, ka tas varētu būt uzjautrinoši, pat ar biļešu tirgošanu skatītājiem  ::  
Man pašam arī patīk dažādi jaunumi par alternatīvām enerģijām, jaunām idejām, bet nu visam ir savas robežas.
Cik zinu, tad tikai ar vikipēdijas un googles palīdzību neviens vēl nav kļuvis par doktoru vai profesoru. Lai korekti spriestu par fizikālajām parādībām, ir nepieciešams arī kāds zināšanu daudzums. Man te bija saskare ar vienu puisi, kurš sajūsmināts atskrēja pie manis aizrakstījis pilnu rūtiņu burtnīcu un apgalvoja, ka eost apgāzis Einšteina relativitātes teoriju  ::   Protams, ka tālāk par pirmo lapu nekur netikām. Tā bij, kā bij ar to fiziku!
Ir vēl tas teiciens, ka skolnieks zina visu, students gandrīz visu, pasniedzējs šo to, doktors - neko!
Tad nu it kā varētu spriest par diskutētājiem  ::  (nekā personīga!)
Pats kādreiz biju iebāzis deguna galu cietvielu fizikā par kristālu defektiem vienā šaurā virzienā ( 4 gadus strādāju laboratorijā, pētījām interesantas lietas - praktiski), dabūju papētīt gudras grāmatas krievu un angļu valodā. Žēl, ka dažādu apstākļu dēļ tas apstājās. Bet nu jo dziļāk mežā, jo vairāk malkas.
Tāpēc, kamēr nav precīzas informācijas par patentiem, reālu iekārtu darbību, nav ticības tam visam. Nu jābūt ir zinātniskam skaidrojumam un pamatajumam! Internetā var salikt jebko! Video var uztaisīt da jebkādu! Vai var ticēt visam, kas uz žogiem rakstīts? Redz, vo, tur vienam sanāca, bet, kad jaizskedro, tad nekā, vai atklājas robi fizikas zināšanās.
Piekrītu, ka fizika klasiskajā izpratnē nespēj visu izskaidrot, bet citādi vēl neviens nav citu nopietnu un pamatotu teoriju izveidojis!
Respect pret visiem šeit, kuriem ir nopietnas zināšanas un praktiska pieredze elektronikas jomā un vēl jo vairāk, ka tas tiek veiksmīgi realizēts.
Ā, vēl ja kādam interesē pacepties:
Ja es turu rokā spaini ar ūdeni, tad turēdams nosvīstu, loģiski, jūtos pastrādājis, jeb veicis darbu. Kur ta palika tā mana  enerģija? Ja to spaini noliek uz galda, tad galds paveic to pašu ko es -  notur spaini, tikai nenosvīst. Kas tagad notiek ar enerģiju?  ::   ::  
 Piedodiet par garo vervelējumu, lai visiem izdodas!

----------


## Džeks

Nu re. Izrādās zzz ne tikai Karno cikls pāraug par likumu, bet arī fizikas likumi mainās pa desmitgadēm. Toties 0xDEAD BEEF arī sapinies magnētu ātomu spēka laukos. Sāk atkal palikt interesanti.

----------


## Džeks

Gribētos Jānis14 drusku papildināt sarežģot uzdevumu. Turam magnetu, un magnets tur spaini. Tāda jauka ķēdīte apspriešanai. Un ja vēl to magnetu aizvieto ar elektromagnetu, arī tad tur enerģija  nav vajadzīga? Nav atšķirības vai krava stāv uz cieta pamata, jeb karājas gaisā, vai tikai elektro magneta uzturēšanai un tonnas dzelžu turēšanai (metāllūžņu celtnis) tiek patērēts vienāds strāvas daudzums? To gan tūlīt varu nomērīt šķūnītī.  Moš tas acīm redzamais-neticamais kā jaukais matemātikas uzdevums- vai apvelkot vienmērīgā augstumā apkārt zemeslodei šņori kas metru garāka par zemes apkārtmēru, pa šķirbu zem šņores var izlīst kaķis? Bet par zelta neodīmiem radās jautājums jo ebajā tā viņi ir dažādi apsaukāti.

----------


## next

Paklau, pats kaut vienu sapraatiigu teikumu esi uzrakstiijis?
Vai kaut jautaajumu uzdevis?

----------


## zzz

Hehee, dauniitis dzhekinsh pljukst pa tuksho atkal. Nu whatever. Kaa var redzeet ieksh shiis diskusijas saakuma, tur taads tipinsh vaardinjaa jeecis paziimeejaas, papontojaas kaadu laicinju. Un atspraaga. Taa buus arii ar dauniiti dzhekinju.  ::

----------


## Džeks

Drusku jau zzz taisnība, ar telefona stabu grūti diskutēt. Tur tomēr vajadzīga domājoša būtne pretīm. Nu vismaz suns.

----------


## zzz

Nuja dauniiti dzhekinj. Taapeec ar tevi kaa mikroorganismu sheitan neviens arii diskuteet netaisaas. Tev tas joprojaam nepielec?

Panjirgaaties par tevi okei, var. Visaadi citaadi - tavos tekstinjos nav ne mazaakas sapraata piedaliishanaas, vienkaaarshi nav nekaa diskusijas veerta.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es iespamošo par elektriskajiem magnētiem. Tur tie magnēti, kas tie izmantoti durvju fiksēšanai. Rakstīts stāv, ka tie magnēti var noturēt virs 2.5t un patērē zem 1w. Ir jau skaidrs, ka, ja spainis karajas magneta, kursh ir pielipis pie metala plaksnes, tad nekada enerģija nekur nerodas. Galu gala - varam visu ielikt slegta telpa un izmerti temperaturu. Ja rastos enerģija, tad telpai vajadzētu uzsilt. No otras puses, pastavigo magnētu var aizstāt ar to durvju magnētu un panākt ļoti līdzīgu efektu. Nu ok - tas 1w, kas būs jātērē ir fufelis pret spaiņa masu. Džekiņ -jautājums tev - vai tad kaut kur šitajā shēmā parādas kaut kāda enerģija?
BTW jautājums ne-džekiņa, - ja tas durvju magnēts būtu super magnēts (0K), tad tam būtu 0ohm pretestība. Pēc idejas tādam nevajadzētu patērēt enerģiju, jo nebūtu pretestība, bet no otras puses - ja es pielikšu tādam bateriju, tad skaidrs, ka baterija pamatīgi uzkarsīs un izsūksies sausa! 
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

Iespamo gan. Gribas redzēt fantastu, kas cer ar 1W noturēt 2,5T. Cik bildēs ir redzēti tie magnētiskie satvērēji celtņiem, tad vadeļi tur pienāk nevāji. Diez vai strāvu no plakanās baterijas jāpievada magnetam pa rokas resnuma kabeli. Moš tiem metalurgiem vienkārši tievāki nava, bet lai tā būtu. Domāju toč no tāda durvju aizvērēja varētu uztaisīt free energy generator pat es.

----------


## next

40 lappuse.
Man domaat iistais briidis dot teemai jaunu elpu.
MAGNEETISKAA LAUKA NAV.
Ja kaads veelas ar sho apgalvojumu pastriideeties  - luudzu pieteikties.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džeks - lūdzu! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_lock

Varbūt sameloju par kādām pāris reizēm un tiek noturēti 1000kg AR 3w, bet atšķirība nav liela! Tātad - pievadi 3w un vari noturēt tonu, atvieno elektrību un tona nokrīt!
Pilnīgi reāli!  ::  Patiesībā, tas pat izriet no tās formulas. Atceries, bija tāda formula, kurai spēks bija vienāds ar kaut kas * kaut kas / atālums^2. Ja atālums tiecas uz 0, tad spēks tiecas uz bezgalību!
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

> BTW jautājums ne-džekiņa, - ja tas durvju magnēts būtu super magnēts (0K), tad tam būtu 0ohm pretestība. Pēc idejas tādam nevajadzētu patērēt enerģiju, jo nebūtu pretestība, bet no otras puses - ja es pielikšu tādam bateriju, tad skaidrs, ka baterija pamatīgi uzkarsīs un izsūksies sausa! Beefs


 kamōn, bastoji fiziku... vadiem ir sava pretestība un turklāt liela. Tāpēc pie tava slēguma vadi uzsils.




> Gribētos Jānis14 drusku papildināt sarežģot uzdevumu. Turam magnetu, un magnets tur spaini. Tāda jauka ķēdīte apspriešanai. Un ja vēl to magnetu aizvieto ar elektromagnetu, arī tad tur enerģija nav vajadzīga?


 arī tu bastoji fiziku skolā. Jā - enerģiju patērē tas viss patērē. Tas izpaužās gan pēc energijas nezudamības likuma, gan praksē - eletromagnētam enerģija tiek izmantota potenciālas enerģijas uzturēšanai, lai to svaru noturētu. Bet tagad pats jaukākais - darbs netiek veikts. Bet tieši temins `darbs` interesē cilvēci - kāda ierīce, kas kaut ko pildīs.

----------


## Epis

Tādēļ vis vieglāk šito Magnēta pielipšanas fenomenu pie spaiņa, vai kādas citas virsmas analogījā ar Elektromagnēta pielipšanu (kas itkā patērē enerģiju, bet magnēts Nē) ir izskaidrojama ar SUPERvadītāja ElektroMagnētu kas uzmagnetizējoties patērē (ideālā) 0 W enerījas tāpat kā Analogiskas Jaudas Standart magnēts, līdz ar to: 
 Magnēts=SUervadītāj_Elektro_Magnēts
 un Enerģija kas tiek Pievadīta Magnēta Radīšanā nevar būt mazāka par Enerģiju ko pievada Super_vadītāj_Elektromagnēta Uzlādei: 
Magnēta uzlādes enerīja > SUervadītāj_Elektro_Magnētu uzlādes enerīju
un no tā tad izrietīs arī pretēs apgalvojums ka:
Magnēta izzlādes enerīja < SUervadītāj_Elektro_Magnētu izlādes enerīju

Sī analogija visu tā Smuki saliek pa plauktiņiem un nerodās vairs jautājumi par šāda tipa jautājumu ka EL_magnēts turoties pie spaiņa patērē enerģiju, jo īstan'biā  Pareizi būtu salīdzināt Elektro_magnētu kas taisīts No supervadītāj vadiem ar parasto magnētu tad visas enerīgjas būtu Ekvivalentas, un tad vairs nekādu jautājumu nav, vismaz man beidzot viss ir skaidrs, ka ar mangētiem nekas nesanāk un nekādi Haļavnie ģenerātori NEBŪS NEKAD.

----------


## Džeks

Terminoloģija lieta baisi nopietnā. Beidzot pieleca, ko Jūs te capjaties. Vienkārši tiek kļūdaini apskatīts statisks brīdis. Un tagad iedomājamies, kā vējš piespiež koka lapu pie sienas vai īpaša vēja pūsma (turbulence) var arī pie griestiem. Ko tas mums dod? Ar domu par enerģiju un darbu, ko skaidri zinām no vēja iegūt var. Tātad ir potenciāls veidot vēju izmantojošu iekārtu. Ja var no vēja, kāpēc nevar no kāda cita dabas spēka? Magneta? Kāpēc katrs censonis kas ko netradicionālu veido automātā ir muļķis? Nezinot terminus nevar uzbūvēt vējdzirnavas? Man noteikti jautrāk un krāsaināk dzīvot ar tādiem entuzjastiem un palasīt viņu idejas, nevis lasīt skolaspuiku visveranības alku apliecinājuma lamas.

----------


## zzz

Dauniitis dzhekinsh vienkaarshi klaji melo  ::  - shis nevis iet pie saviem jautrajiem un kraasainajiem "entuzjastiem", bet joprojaam kaa kaartiigs mazohists iesmeeree savus bezjeedziigos spaminjus sheitan, kur shis tiek lamaats par bezgaliigu stulbumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Koncepts, ka visu laiku jābūt jautri un interesanti ir aplams.

----------


## Džeks

Klau zzz? Tiešām Tev dzīvē tā neiet? Neviens Tevi nemīl, izmeta no darba, skolas unverstātes un tagad pat māte prasa maksāt par dzīvošanu? Sākumā likās gudrs vecis, bet tagad toč sajūta ka Tevi jāpažēlo. Pateikšu noslēpumu. Gandarijumu var gūt ja dzīvi ņem vieglāk! Vai izvēlas sasniedzamu mērķi. Moš aizej padiskutē ar kādu psihoterapetu. Kaut dārgi, bet tas atmaksājas.

----------


## jeecha

Tas ka zzz ir visnotalj savdabiigs izteiksmes veids ir fakts, bet ne jau par to sheit runa.
Te ir runa par to ka regulaari iekliist "briivdomaataaji" kuri skolaa fizikas stundaas labaakajaa gadiijumaa ir speeleejushi zoliiti vai sliktaakaa izveeleejushies fizikas vietaa dailjdirshanu vai kaadu citu tikpat noderiigu humanitaaro priekshmetu. Un tad nu censhas visiem klaareet par "briivo" energjiju, mistiskaam magneetu iipashiibaam un tamliidziigu sviestu.
Dzekinj, ja nu taads gudrinieks esi, tad ej un taisi savu muuzhiigo dzineeju kas pumpee energjiju no nekurienes izmantojot shrota celjamkraana elektromagneetu, nevis pietaisi publisko telpu ar shito oraalo caureju. Ja izdosies - pasaule tev paraadaa noteikti nepaliks  ::

----------


## zzz

Dauniitis dzhekinsh augstaak aprakstiija savu liidzshineejo dziiviiti iisi un kodoliigi.  :: 

Tikai tai visaa shim vislabaakaa paliidziiba buutu ar kaaju pa pakalju.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi, tava "super magnētu" teorija ir mazliet gļukaina!  :: 
Es tā padomāju - ja tev būtu elektriskais magnēts uztaisīts ar supervadītāja tinumiem, tad vajadzētu būt tāpāt, kā parastajam elektromagnētam. Sākumā pretestībai būtu jābūt ļoti lielai un pēc tam logaritmiski jāsamazinas, pieaugot magnētiskajam laukam. Vienīgais, par ko es aizdomājos, ir, kā tādam pēc tam uzturēt nemainīgu to lauku?

Džekiņš, tu apskatijos to wikipedia linku, ko es iemetu?
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Beef, tu pilniigi veltiigi centies no dauniisha dzhekinja izdabuut kaut ko sapraatiigu aaraa - nebuus tur nekaa. Tas ir nocieties peec uzmaniibas, galiigi slims tipinsh, ar pasiivi agresiivaam (aaaa, juus visi esat maitas, ka nebarojat man tekstus par magneetismu sagremotaa veidaa uz zelta skjiiviisha) un tipiska histronikja tieksmeem (es esmu zemes centrs un tagad puudereeshu jums smadzenes ar manaam filozofiskajaam atklaasmeem par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem. Pofig ka te nevienam tas nav vajadziigs un ka shis tiek suutiits nafig,  shis tik un taa staavees un smirdinaasies) Ar taadiem ir tikai viens celjs - suutiit shos nahren konsekventi.


>Vienīgais, par ko es aizdomājos, ir, kā tādam pēc tam uzturēt nemainīgu to lauku?

Dikti vienkaarshi. Supravadoshais tinums ir sasleegts uz iiso un taa kaa pretestiiba ir nulle, tad straava vienkaarshi cirkulee nemainiiga pa to un lauks arii ir nemainiigs.

----------


## Džeks

Tas nav izteiksmes veids, bet drīzāk dvēseles kliedziens. Ja cilvēks var regulāri sekot līdz tekstiem ko uzskata par trakomājas murgiem un tērēt laiku prasti (toč prasti) lamājoties uz katru tādu komentu, tad kaut kas ar psihi pašam nav labi.  Mani piem. ir ieinteresējušas atjaunojamās enerģijas jomas. ko varētu praktiski pats izmantot, tāpēc meklēju dažādu infu netā. Arī tos free vai teslas brīnumus palasu. Toč likās te gudrāki veči apgrozās moš ko par neodīmu (NEODYMIUM SUPER STRONG DISC MAGNETS) pastāstīs, bet izrādās vienkārš delfinārijs ar novirzi uz fiziku. Uzskatīt publisku forumu par tikai savu vēmekļu novietni norāda tikai uz kādu novirzi un atkarību. Bet pārliecība par vēmekļu lielāku  vērtību pār kļūdainiem pieņēmumiem un terminu lietojumu ir vienkārši nožēlojami smieklīga. Veiksmi darbā puiši!

----------


## Raimonds1

> ..." kuri skolaa fizikas stundaas labaakajaa gadiijumaa ir speeleejushi zoliiti vai sliktaakaa izveeleejushies fizikas vietaa dailjdirshanu vai kaadu citu tikpat noderiigu humanitaaro priekshmetu. Un tad nu censhas visiem klaareet par "briivo" energjiju...


  Un tāpēc dodamies uz sejieni  viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2156&start=510
un apspriežam pēdējas cienījamo dāmu aktivitātes piektā gada kļūdas noliegšanā.  Izglītības ministrija joprojām noliedz, ka eksakto neobligātums būtu kļūda.
Valsts izglītības satura centra vispārējās izglītības satura nodrošinājuma nodaļas vadītāja vietniece Ineta Upeniece: ...esmu realizējusi iepriekšējo reformu, ja tā var teikt, kas saitījās ar pāreju no padomju sistemas.....parziņā ir jautajumi, kas saistīti ar šīm te satura parmaiņam... skatupunkti ir ļoti dažādi...
http://www.latvijasradio.lv/program/1/2 ... 091022.htm   22.okt. Māmiņu klubs 8- tā minūte uz priekšu.

----------


## Džeks

Cik automātiski patulkoju, neatradu konkrētus datus. Vienkāršots apraksts.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EEUU!  ::  Točna!  :: 
Šitas verķis točna rulēē!
http://www.falstad.com/circuit/
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Histronikjiem tipiski raksturiiga arii paarspiileeti teatraala uzvediiba un emocionaali manipulatiivi teksti bez jebkaada reaala satura iekshaa.  

Dauniitis dzhekinsh kaa izliets.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja salīdzina konkrētā oponenta nodarīto foruma auditorijai ar desmitu tūkstošu Radio 1 auditorijai ( kas pārsvarā ir lauku skolnieku vecāki***) atkal un atkal atkārtoto "'patiesību" , ka piektā gada izglītības reforma bija OK, tad tas nav nekas. Kungi, varbūt paprotestējiet pret pārmērigu humanitarismu un feminismu Latvijas zinātnē un pedagoģijā, izvēlieties sev cienīgakus oponentus, kas diendienā manipulē ar nezinošu auditoriju?!

*** Pie tam iespējams, ka šajos laukos nav bijis, nav un nebūs eksakto pedagoga un tas vēl tiks attaisnots ar kaut kādu pedagoģijas dabaszinātņu surogātu.

----------


## Texx

zzz, kas pie velna ir histronikji? Kaut ko tādu dzirdu pirmo reizi. Un es te pie sevis prātoju, kāpēc tā pastiprinātā intereses aktivizēšanās par brīvo enerģiju tieši tagad. Laikam cīņai pret krīzi. Būtu jau jauki ebay nopirkt supermagnētus, pa kluso saķimerēt garāžā un tad tirgot kaimiņiem elektrību par puscenu   ::  Ja to uztver par hobiju tad viss Ok, ja par biznesa projektu, tad garām. Vienīgais veids kā pelnīt ar šādu projektu ir uztaisīt lohatronu aka steorn u.c.

----------


## Delfins

Par to jau arī ir cepšanās... daudzi paķērušies un nu jau grib savā garāžā free-energy iegūt.

palasīju Steorn lapiņu



> Steorn's business model is to license the core concept out, inexpensively, and allow others to pursue that


 Tas man liek atcerēties anekdoti - "samaksā man 1.000 un es tev pateikšu kā nopelnīt miljonu". Atbilde protams - "pārdot šo infu vēl 1.000 lohiem"

----------


## Džeks

"daudzi paķērušies un nu jau grib savā garāžā free-energy iegūt." Neredzu te nekā slikta. Pirmkārt censoņi dabon atkārtot, pārbaudīt vai iemācīties fizikas likumus un praktiskās iemaņas. Tas tikai ceļ līmeni (pretēji pļūtīšanai). Otrkārt bīdot tādu savu mazo zinātnes projektiņu moš nav garažā alus jādzer, arī pluss. Treškārt, no simta tādu idiotu noteikti ir vairāk iespēju sagaidīt reālu izgudrojumu, nekā no simt ņaudētājiem delfistiem. Bet par garāžu, vai kā man labpatīk to saukt- šķūnīša iespējām varu ziņot, ka es savā šķūnītī ar entuzjasmu, pacietību un ierobežotu budžetu uzradiju tehnikas vienību kas savā tehniskajā sporta veidā atnesa man gan čempiona, gan sporta meistara nosaukumus, izvērpjot "izcilo"zinātnieku rūpnīcu ražojumus ar miljonāru budžetiem. Dažas viltīgas konstrukcijas, drusku pieredze un loģisks mana simtgadīgo tehnoloģiju attiecīgs pielietojums. Kā jau teicu arī no koka un lupatām var uztaisīt free energy iekārtu. Tā tāda liriskā atkāpe no tēmas. Bet lasot visas šīs free-energy lietas mani pārsteidz piem reliģijas iejaukšana fizikā- torsionu lauka dieva griba. Tas ka reāli strādājošu magnetu dzinēju atmet ar tekstu ka nevar iegūt cikliskumu (piem. vankel veida sistēma), jo redz magnets neatgriežas sākuma stadijā pat nepieminot dažādos veidus atgriezeniski atslēgt patstāvīgo magnetu, vai kā šeit minēja tam ir vajadzīga enerģija (sveces). Neviens nemaz necenšas iebraukt kopējā sistēmā, bet izraujot kādu vienu elementu pierāda tā neiespējamību. Bet kurš teica ka nav vajadzīga enerģija sistēmas uzturēšanai? Svarīgi ir tikai lietderības koeficents, kas kā mēs zinam var pārsniegt 100%. Ja palasam netu tad siltumsūkņi velk līdz 500% jeb x5 "Īpaši augstas lietderības siltumsūkņi. Vairākiem Mitsubishi Heavy modeļiem COP pārsniedz 5.0, kas ir lielisks un daudziem ražotājiem nesasniedzams rādītājs"(forša reklāma vai ne?). Arī šeit 20 reizes vienkārši lamājas, tā vietā lai vienkārši vienreiz norādītu uz kļūdu pieņēmumā. Arī mūsu sporta forumā ir jaunie, kas cenšas pierādīt, apgāst sen pārbaudītas lietas un kas raksturīgi, tieši drusku gaisu apostijuši neveiksminieki ir tie kas viņus lamā par muļķiem kā te, bet reālie veči īsi un konkrēti pasaka. Tā jau ir tā te nīstā humanitārā zinātne psiholoģija, kas to smuki pamato. Tā vienkārši notiek.

----------


## Raimonds1

Siltuma enerģiju satur jebkurš ķemenis, kurš nav absolūtās nulles temperatūrā.

----------


## Delfins

> Bet par garāžu, vai kā man labpatīk to saukt- šķūnīša iespējām varu ziņot, ka es savā šķūnītī ar entuzjasmu, pacietību un ierobežotu budžetu uzradiju tehnikas vienību kas savā tehniskajā sporta veidā atnesa man gan čempiona, gan sporta meistara nosaukumus, izvērpjot "izcilo"zinātnieku rūpnīcu ražojumus ar miljonāru budžetiem


 tālāk nelasīju, jo "beidzu"....
Slapjie sapņi, ak jēl.. saki termiņu, satiksimies un parādīsi, atnesīšu tonnu zelta, ja tas viss strādās.

----------


## a_masiks

> Pirmkārt censoņi dabon atkārtot, pārbaudīt vai iemācīties fizikas likumus un praktiskās iemaņas. Tas tikai ceļ līmeni (pretēji pļūtīšanai).


 "Tikai muļķi mācās no savām kļūdām" (C) Bismarks. 
Lai kaut ko mācītos - priekš tam ir visas cilvēces vēsturē uzkrātās zināšanas. Nav jāizgudro Edisona lampiņa vēl reiz. Tā ir pilnīgi tukša laika tērēšana un muļķošanās. Var izgudrot kaut ko citu, labāku vai savādāku, bet vēl reiz to pašu - tas būtu dumjuma kalngals.




> Bet lasot visas šīs free-energy lietas mani pārsteidz piem reliģijas iejaukšana fizikā- torsionu lauka dieva griba.


 Savādāk nevar. Bez ezotēriskas ticības paranormālām parādībām nav iespējams ignorēt vai apiet cietus un pierādītus fizikas likumus. Tādā veidā pati ideja par "haļavno enerģiju" neizbēgami kļūst par reliģijas objektu, kur viss pamats balstās tikai un vienīgi ticībā. Bet... kā zināms, ar pliku ticību kalnus bīdīt un jūras pašķirt var tikai grāmatās, ibo papīrs pacieš visu... /hipohondrijas ārstēšanu actāsim citai beztēmai.../






> jo redz magnets neatgriežas sākuma stadijā pat nepieminot dažādos veidus atgriezeniski atslēgt patstāvīgo magnetu


 Pastāvīgu magnētu nevar atslēgt, nepatērējot papildus enerģiju, kas jebkuru teorētisko enerģijas ieguvumu nahrenizēs pilnībā.




> Svarīgi ir tikai lietderības koeficents, kas kā mēs zinam var pārsniegt 100%.


 Svarīgi ir tas, ka mēs zinām - nevar pārsniegt 100% lietderību. Vēl svarīgāk -  mēs zinām ka nemaz nevar sasniegt 100%...




> Ja palasam netu tad siltumsūkņi velk līdz 500% jeb x5


 Par 500% neesmu drošs... bet "lielāks par 100%" ir tikai tāpēc, ka siltumsūkņu sistēmā ir 2 siltuma (enerģijas) avoti, kur kopējais iegūtais siltums tāpat nepārsniedz 100%...

PS - par magnētiem, un darbu runājot. 
Varam salīdzināt magnēta un elektromagnēta darbu ar... piemēram helikoptera un gaisa balona darbu. Nu, teiksim mums jānotur 100m augstumā 100l muca ar ūdeni. Mēs varam:
a) turēt to ar helikopteru
b) turēt to ar gaisa balonu
c) nolikt to uz 100m augstas celtnes jumta.
Visos 3 gadījumos mucas potenciālā enerģija (augstums no zemes) nemainās. Bet... helikoptera gadījumā tiek tērēta nemērīgi daudz degvielas un enerģijas. Vai mucai enerģija pieaug no helīša iztērētā benzīna? Un vai to var dabūt atpakaļ?  Kāda papildus enerģija tiek tērēta paceļot mucu ar gaisa balonu, salīdzinot ar mucas uzcelšanu uz ēkas jumta ar trīšu palīdzību?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džeks, ar siltumsūkņiem lieta ir mazliet savādāka, jo darba rezultāts ir siltums. Proti, sistēma pārkačā siltumu no vienas vietas uz otru un piemet vel klāt elektrību, lai veiktu "pārkačāšanas" darbu. Teikt, ka lietderibas koeficients ir 500% nebūs pareizi! Ja šādai sistēmai vēlamies runāt par lietderības koeficientu, tad vajag salīdzināt nevis pievadīto enerģiju pret izvadīto, bet gan pēc lietderības koeficienta definīcijas - "lietderīgi izmantotās enerģijas attiecību pret sistēmai pievadīto summāro enerģiju". Lietderīgā enerģija šajā gadijumā ir nevis tā enerģija, ar kuru tika uzsildīta māja (tas ir blakusefekts), bet gan tā, kas lika siltumsūknim sūknēt mājā iekšā siltumu. Tādēļ būtu jāsalīdzina ar teorētiski iespējamo siltumsūkņa efektivitāti un tad lietderības koeficients vienmēr sanāktu mazāks par 1, kā tam arī būtu jābūt. Šeit vari palasīt par to angļu valodā! Dodies uz sadaļu Efficiency! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pump

Tagad padomā pats - ja tev būtu elektrības ģenerators, kuram "lietderības koeficientu" tu varētu palielināt virs 1... Ok - sākumā par to, kādi ir lietderības koeficienti mūsdienu motoriem un ģeneratoriem! Tātad - mūsdienu elektromotoru efektivitāte jau pārsniedz 95%! Un ģeneratoru efektivitāte pārsniedz 90% mūsdienās! Tagad padomā! Ja varētu uzbūvēt ģeneratoru ar 1.17 "lietderības" koeficientu, tad JAU tu varētu iegūt mūžīgo dzinēju! Atliktu tikai ģeneratora saražoto elektrību novadīt atpakaļ uz elektromotoru kurš griež ģeneratoru! Ne?

Diemžēl mūsdienās tas nav iespējams! Tas ir pretrunā ar jebkuru fizikas likumu un tam nav nekada sakara ar siltumsūkņiem. + es vel tā padomāju, ka var jau teikt, ka agrāk cilvēki nepazina elektrību, bet tagad pazīst un ka nevar noliegt kaut ko tikai tāpēc, ka tas vel nav atklāts, bet atļaušos norādīt uz lietu, ko parasti neņem vērā! Proti - agrāk bija ļoti daudz neizskaidrojamas lietas, piemēram, zibens, saules aptumsums, spīdošas zivis un vēl viss kaut kas! To visu piedēvēja dievam. Bija ko izskaidrot. Mūsdienās vārdu dievs vairs nenākas lietot, jo nav palicis vairs gandrīz nekas neizskaidrots. Lūk tieši šī atšķirība liek domāt, ka ko atklāt nemaz vairs nav palicis TIK daudz, kā gribētos. Es domāju, ja dabā varētu no magnētiem izdabūt brīvu enerģiju, tad gan jau mēs noteikti redzētu to realizētu kādā dabas procesā, dzīvniekā vai visumā.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

0xDEAD BEEF, patiesībā cilvēce jau izmanto puslīdz haļavno enerģiju - atomreaktori - kontrolēta kodolsintēze_vai_kā_viņu_tur_vēl.
Ja nekontrolēs, tad uzsprāgs - Černobiļa. Bet sekas jau arī ir - rad.akt. atkritumi. Dārga un reta izejviela.

Ja kaut ko tādu izdomās magnētiem - respekt,.. bet arī tur būs iespējamība vai nu ļoti lielam sprādzienam, jo citādi tas jau sen noticis pie noteiktiem apstākļiem, vai nu samērīgi nelielai "asplēptai enerģijai" uz īsu brīdi. Līdz ko tas viss noved pie neefektīva "dzinēja".

Kaut ko jau tagad mēģina izgudrot mini-kodol-reaktoriem, bet nu bistami jau ari ir. Es labak turpinasu ar velo braukt  ::   Pasaulē nav nekas efektīvāks par dzīvo organismu - patērējot mazliet ēdiena/ūdens tiek saražots daudz enerģijas un siltuma ķermenim. Un pats galvenais - radošajam darbam, ko nespēs neviens teraflopsu klāsteris vai nākotnes kvantu dators.

----------


## zzz

Vechi, nu juus tak paanalizeejit dzhekinja tekstinjus - shis izmanaas rakstiit dailjliteratuuru, kas nesatur absoluuti nekaa konkreeta. Neatbildees shis uz juusu jautaajumiem, tikai uzsmeerees naakamo filozofisko staastinju par muuzhiigo dzineeju izgatavoshanas veertiigumu.  Shis ir pilniigs ekvivalents raimondinjam kad tam uznaak chiiksteeshana par slikto izgliitiibas sisteemu. Atskjiriibaa taada ka raimondinsh laiku palaikam "izgudro" arii kaadu tehnisku ideju (parasti pilniigu hernju, bet vismaz ir centies). dauniitis dzhekinsh liidz shim ir bijis pilniiga nulle un konsekventi tiirs dailjpljuutiitaajs.

----------


## Džeks

Jaukākais jau ka visiem ir taisnība (izņemot vienu zzz). Bet. Esmu pārliecināts ka viss nav vēl atklāts. Un ka mācību grāmatas visdrīzāk būs vēl jāpārraksta. Ja atceramies cik cilvēkus sadedzināja uz sārta un ko teica viedie"es zinu, ka neko nezinu" nav nekāda iemesla teikt ka viss ir izmērīts un noteikts. Tīri filozofiski cilvēkam no malas to vieglāk pieņemt, bet tiem kas mācijušies konkrētas likumu shēmas ir daudz grūtāk tikt no tām ārā. Man jau liekas ka vismaz kāds procentiņš tais apcerējumos var būt uz nojausmu balstīta taisnība. Pārējais gan ir lohotrons un pasakas vai marketings. Ir jābūt specam attiecīgā jomā lai pieķertu melos, bet ar vienu likumu vai pliku pārliecību visu nolikt pat necenšoties iebraukt leģendā ir vienkārši snobiski stulbi. Ja daudzi zinātnieki runā par tiem "torsionu jeb vērpes laukiem, aksiālais lauks, orgona enerģija, virsmas enerģija, psī enerģija, g–lauks, bioenerģija, magnētiskā enerģija" u.t.t. tad visdrīzāk kautkas tur ir. Kaut vai lohotronu marketings. Tāpēc ir interese to noskaidrot. Vai tad šaujot uz aklo trāpīt mērķī nav vairāk cerību, kā baigi gudri neko nedarot un spriežot ka tāda mērķa nemaz nav? Ar ko tik cilvēki neaizraujas krīzes bezdarbībā.

----------


## Džeks

To 0xDEAD BEEF. Tu to verķi jau izmēģināji, ka saki točna strādā? Čo ta on mņe guss podazriķeļņij. Kādu nez viņš tur ezotēriskās enerģijas lauku (nez pareizi lietots bezjēdziens) piepumpē? Kā Tu to nosauktu?

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ lūdzu bez lamuvārdiem un personīgiem apvainojumiem. Tu pats arī nēsi nekāds gudrais ja nesaproti ka ar dažiem cilvēkiem nav jēgas strīdēties jo viņi tā pat kā tu nepieņems cita teikto viedokli! No magnētisko ģeneratoru aizstāvju puses gribas redzēt vairāk darbu un eksperimentu nevis tukšu runāšanau. No runāšanas pieredze nerodās, saprašana kā viss darbojas arī ne  ::

----------


## zzz

Ar ******* dzhekinju es jau arii nekaadi nestriidos - no saakuma shis samuldeeja paaris fizikaalas muljkjiibas, kas tika pakorigjeetas, vinja tekoshajaas dailjcaurejaas vienkaarshi nav vairs vispaar nekaa.  :: 

Un, Vinchi, gatavojies sho aizbaazt ar administratiivaam metodeem, pats vinsh savu tekstinju pilniigo bezjeedziigumu nesaprot.

----------


## Džeks

Tas principā patreiz ir tikai ticības jautājums. Nevis reliģijas, bet vai ticam ka šīs enerģijas un darba formulas ir pareizas un negrozāmas. Jo vairāk es par to domāju, jo vairāk rodas sajūta, ka kaut kas tur īsti nav. Ka tās vai nu neatbilst magnētismam, vai arī tur darbojas vēl citi spēki, ka vai nu kas tiek noklusēts vai vienkārši nezināms. Es varu pieņemt to dīvaino teoriju. Liekas vairāk loģiski. Bet noteikti tiem kas nopietni studējuši fiziku ir daudz lielāks atbalsts tradicionālai izpratnei. Kamēr pats nepaprovēsi, nesapratīsi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> To 0xDEAD BEEF. Tu to verķi jau izmēģināji, ka saki točna strādā? Čo ta on mņe guss podazriķeļņij. Kādu nez viņš tur ezotēriskās enerģijas lauku (nez pareizi lietots bezjēdziens) piepumpē? Kā Tu to nosauktu


 Dzeks, par kadu verkji tu runa? Es nesapratu... Nee. ja tu runa par siltumsuukni, tad tur ir visa 100% parlieciba, jo ne tikai majas tads verkis kacha ieksha siltumu, bet tieshi pec ta pasha principa no ledusskapja kacha lauka! Par to es esmu pilnigi parliecinats un pat galva esmu izmodelejis, ka saspiesti gazes atomi shaujas ara, strauji izpleshas un zaude savu temperaturu (kusteshanas atrumu)!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## next

Aicinu atgriezties pie magneetisma.
Pirms 2 lappuseem uzrakstiiju provoceejoshu apgalvojumu ka nekaada magneetisma nav.
Un aicinaaju uz diskusiju.
Neviens gan nepieteicaas, bet domaaju ka shai teemaa tas buutu noderiigi.

Atceramies kaa buuveets kineskops.
Triis elektronu prozhektori rada elektronstarus kas caur eenu masku skanee atbilstoshas kraasas luminoforu.
Elektronstaram kaa jebkurai straavai ir magneetiskais lauks.
Tie ljaudis kas seezh pie CRT monitoriem tikai taapeec speej lasiit sho tekstu.

Tagad aicinu padomaat - ja katram no shiem 3 elektronstariem ir savs magneetiskais lauks tad buutu sagaidaama to savstarpeeja mijiedarbiiba.
Gribeetaaji var proveet to paarbaudiit, bet slinjkjiem varu pateikt priekshaa - magneetiskas mijiedarbiibas nav.
Kaapeec?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kāpēc 3 elektroni nevis 1 elektrons trīs reizes? Un kas ir "ēnu maska"?
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> Aicinu atgriezties pie magneetisma.
> Pirms 2 lappuseem uzrakstiiju provoceejoshu apgalvojumu ka nekaada magneetisma nav.
> Un aicinaaju uz diskusiju.
> Neviens gan nepieteicaas, bet domaaju ka shai teemaa tas buutu noderiigi.


 Buutu jau jauki, tikai tiem tipinjiem, kuriem ir atomenergjeetiski magneeti, kas "izstaro" "energjiju", shitie knifinji ir kaa cuukai tikt liidz Meenesim.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Tagad aicinu padomaat - ja katram no shiem 3 elektronstariem ir savs magneetiskais lauks tad buutu sagaidaama to savstarpeeja mijiedarbiiba.
> Gribeetaaji var proveet to paarbaudiit, bet slinjkjiem varu pateikt priekshaa - magneetiskas mijiedarbiibas nav.
> Kaapeec?


 Slikti esi iepazinies ar elektronstaru lielgabala darbību. Savstarpēja mijiedarbība ir ne tikai starp elektronu stariem, bet arī starp atsevišķiem elektroniem vienā starā.

----------


## next

> Slikti esi iepazinies ar elektronstaru lielgabala darbību. Savstarpēja mijiedarbība ir ne tikai starp elektronu stariem, bet arī starp atsevišķiem elektroniem vienā starā.


 Ledus sakusteejies!
Kaada, peec kaadam formulaam mees to reekjinaasim?
Elektrons rada magneetisko lauku, lauks iedarbojas uz citiem elektroniem?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Elektronam ir elektriskais lauks. Domaju, elektriskais lauks iedarbojas daudz specigak uz elektronu un to starpa ka magnetiskais lauks. Elektronu kustiba atoma rada magnetisko lauku. Attiecigi ari atomi ar nesaparotajiem elektroniem ir magnetiski. Tad es secinu, ka ari starp elektroniem taja truba vajadzetu but magnetiskajam laukam un tiem vajadzetu pievilkties. No otras puses gan nav atomi, pret kuriem attieciba elektroni kustas. Nevar jau ta pateikt, ka elektrons rada magnetisko lauku, jo kustas. Tad butu skaidrs, ka lauka stiprums ir atkarigs no elektrona kustibas atruma, bet tad butu jajauta, pret ko attieciba jamera elektrona atrums. Drizak lauks veidojas, kad elektrons paatrinas. Nezinu... :/
Beefs

----------


## next

Notikumiem visaas inerciaalaas atskaites sisteemaas jaabuut vienaadiem.
Ja pienjemam par atskaites sisteemu taadu kura kustas kopaa ar elektroniem tad  apkaarteejie elektroni viens pret otru ir nekustiigi.
Nekaada magneetiskaa lauka nav.
Bet tik pat labi varam pienjemt ka divos vienaados vados pie vienaada sprieguma elektroni kustas vienaadi.
Un kas tad sanaak - vadi nepievelkas, motori negriezhas, transformatori neruuc?

----------


## next

Kineskops mums ljoti piemeerots jo droshi ka tur var atrast kubikmilimetru telpas ar vakuumu un elektronu maakoni kas virzaas no katoda uz anodu.
Katra elektrona radiitais magneetiskais lauks pilniibaa atkariigs no muusu izveeleetaas atskaites sisteemas un nemaz neietekmee citus elektronus jo tie atrodas miera staavoklii viens pret otru.
No taa apmeeram rodas saprashana ka magneetiskaa lauka izpausmei bez kustiibaa esoshiem vajadziigi arii mieraa staavoshi laadinji.

----------


## next

Iisteniibaa jau tas sen zinaams.
Visas magneetisma lietas aprakstaamas ar elektrostatikas un speciaalaas relativitaates teorijas paliidziibu.
Varbuut vajadzeetu atnjemt magneetismam atsevishkjas zinaatnes karogu un pateikt - jaa ir taada matemaatiska konstrukcija, eerti lietojama elektrodinamikas vajadziibaam.
Varbuut tad visaadu sharlataanu mazaak buutu?

----------


## Delfins

šarlatāni bija, ir un būs. nekādi likumi un teorijas nelīdzēs.
Vienīgās saprātīgās būtnes uz zemes ir visi pārējie dzīvnieki, kuri netiecas pēc progresa. Tas, ka vārnas un citi zvēruļi pilsētās/piepilsētās progresē ir tikai pielāgošanās process.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Next - pastāsti vairāk par to elektrostatisko padarīšanu ! Interesanti!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

Esmu godīgs pret sevi un par elektronu stariem pagaidām nediskutēšu. Toties savas šaubas centos kliedēt fizikas rokasgrāmatā vidusskolām. Tur viss skaisti. Magnetu mijiedarbības nav. Enerģijas magnetiem nav. Toties ir enerģija pat elestīgi deformētai atsperei. Tad es te piemetu modelīti apspriešanai vidusskolas līmenī ar magnetu mehāniku. Pastāvīgais magnets un dzelzss plāksne, bet starpā tūristu matracis. Atšķirībā no atsperes patstāvīgo magnetu mēs mākam ieslēgt un izslēgt. Onka ar kloķīti tā manipulē magnetu kam pielipšanas spēks ir 5000 kg.  Magnets izspiež no matrača gaisu. Ir Jums gan kustība, gan temperatūras izmaiņa. Enerģija tak ir? To sistēmai pievadija tikai onka ar kloķīti? Reku tāda parikte http://www.alex-industrial.lv/index.php ... &tp=10&L=0 Jā izslēdzot magnetu sākuma stāvoklī to atgriž gravitācija man sanāk tāds jauks kompresoriņš.

----------


## Džeks

Iespruka pāris gramatikas kļūdas un arī tie 5000 kg ir tikai darba slodze ar x4 drošības rezervi. Tobiš spēks kas spiež gaisu samazinoties attālumam starp magnetu un plāksni pieaug līdz 20 000 kg.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džeks!  Tas magnēts nedarbojas cauri matracim! Tam magnētam ir ļoti tuva darbība. Kā tu iedomājies, kā tā ieslēgšana/izslēgšana darbojas?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

tieši tā... cik lielu jaudu vajadzēs magnētam lai paceltu to plāksni un "izspiest" gaisu... pieļauju ka daudz reiz vairāk, nekā iegūs no tā mistiska kompresora.




> Toties ir enerģija pat elestīgi deformētai atsperei


 + pierēķini enerģiju, kas jāiegulda ne tikai pacelšana+saspiešanai, bet arī deformēšanai.

dodu 101%, ka nekas tev tur nebūs...

----------


## Džeks

1.Magnetu ieslēdz un izslēdz bīdot polkurpes tā lai savienotu/noslēgtu S un N polus. 2. Magneta pievilkšanas spēku praktiski neietekmē plastmasas, bet būtiski attālums starp magnetu un dzelzs plāksni. 3. Pļāksne nav nekur jācilā. Tā ir tipa griesti vai atbalsta virsma. Atslēdzot magnetu tas ar gravitāciju, savu sistēmas svaru atgriēžas pret apakšējo atbalstu. Tas ir filozofisks modelis. Reāli varbūt labāk būtu, ka tas magnēts ar sviru kustina kādu cilindra virzuli. Kamēr attālums starp magn. un plāksni ir relatīvi liels un pievilkšanās spēks mazss arī gaisa saspiešanai nav vajadzīgs liels spēks. Pieaugot gaisa spiedienam, pieaug arī pievilkšanas spēks. Varbūt tāds modelis jau ir kur apskatīts, bet man tas tā ieleca prātā to fiziku palasot. Principā onka ar 20 kg (mans minējums) kloķīša pavilkšanu in/out ierosina 20 000 kg procesu. No lietderības viedokļa liekas jauki.

----------


## Delfins

uzzīmē, saliec spēkus, izrēķini. no tāda tipa tekstiem neko saprast nevar un būs 1000+1 jautājums

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas magnets nedarbojas ataluma! Onka ar 20kg klokji to magnetu var ieslegt/izslegt, bet ja caurules bus nokritusas uz zemes, tad tas magnets nevares no zemes tas caurules pievilkt sev klat. Ja ta caurule ir pielipusi pie ta verkja, tad tas noturesanas speks ari ir tie 1000kg, bet, ja caurule atrodas kaut vai 1cm ataluma no pacelaja, tad speks, ar kadu tas pacelajs iedarbojas uz to cauruli ir DAUDZ DAUDZ mazaks! Iespejams, ka nav pat 1kg!
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Beaf taisnība, tie ir speciālie magnēti virsmām.
metāllūžnos ir resni vadi, jo pielieto spēcīgus magnētus ar lielāku/plašāku lauku, nevis koncentrētu, jo auto/drazas ir dažādu neregulāru formu un "pievelkamā" materiāla blīvums svārstās pat līdz 2m... teiksim ja ceļ aiz jumta, lai noturētu svaru jābūt pievilkšanās līdz šasijai.

----------


## zzz

Vechi, nevajag bojaat ******* dzhekinja spozhi magneetiskaas idejas.  ::  Lai tak shis izgatavo taas savaa skjuuniitii un paarliecinaas praksee par savu izgudrojumu jauko lietderiibu  un straadaatspeeju.

----------


## Džeks

Nevaru uz sitiena atrast sakarību, vai formulu magneta pievilkšanas spēka atkarībai no attāluma, bet ne jau konkrētie cipari ir svarīgi. Tas ir jautājums par būtību. Vai magnets var izdarīt darbu. Tas ir tikai turpinājums tam pie griestiem pielipinātajam magnetam. Nu pieņemiet, ka attālums ir 1mm. Tur būs kustība un darbs?

----------


## Delfins

darbs būs, bet tikai "uz vienu momentu".
Respektīvi atkārtojās variants - nomest akmeni no klints, ja tas akmenis tur bijis ierpiekš.

Problēma slēpjas tajā, ka tu patērēsi daudz vairāk enerģijas lai to akmeni tur uzstieptu virsū (dēļ tiem pašiem neefektīviem dzinējiem/veidiem, jo daļa pazūd berzē/siltumā un t.t.)
Šeit tev tas pats būs, atlipināt no magnēta būs stipri sarežģītāk, nekā pievilkšanās saražos enerģiju.

Vari uztaisīt un pārliecināties, + aplauzties

----------


## Džeks

Tai mājas lapā arī ir sakarība par attālumu principā ietverta. Trubu pievilkšanas spēks- punktveida saskare samazina spēku uz pusi. Nu atstājam to magnetu ar vienu stūri pie plāksnes, lai vieglāk uzsākt. Bet vienalga tas nav šīs diskusijas sāls. Sāls bij vai radot magneta kustību pie griestiem parādās kāds izmantojams magneta spēks, ko es apsaukāju par enerģiju. Bij teksts "Nav kustības, nav enerģijas, nav darba, viss punkts." Kas pamatoja ka magnetā nekā nav, tikai kā šņore šis tur karājas.

----------


## next

> Next - pastāsti vairāk par to elektrostatisko padarīšanu ! Interesanti! 
> Beefs


 Jauks piemeers no Feinmana lekcijaam (tur viss matemaatiski preciizi aprakstiits).
Mijiedarbiiba starp straavu vadaa un tam paraleelaa kustiibaa esoshu elektronu.
Atskaites sisteemaa kas saistiita ar nekustiigu vadu magneetiskais lauks uzvediisies tieshi taa kaa tam peec teorijas pienaakas.
Ja tagad paarejam uz atskaites sisteemu kas saistiita ar elektronu redzam sekojosho:
Ir nekustiigs elektrons un vads kas savukaart sastaav no nekustiigas elektronu "gaazes"
un pozitiivi laadeeta atomu rezhgja kas paarvietojas.
Stingri runaajot kustiigais rezhgjis rada magneetisku lauku, bet muusu jaunajaa atskaites sisteemaa elektrons ir nekustiigs un nekaadi magneetiski speeki to neietekmee.
Peec relativitaates teorijas kustiiga priekshmeta lineaarie izmeeri samazinaas kustiibas virzienaa.
Pozitiivo laadinju skaits ir nemainiigs un taapeec to bliivums palielinaas.
Vads kljuust pozitiivi laadeets un pievelk elektronu.
Apreekjinot mijiedarbiibu vienaa un otraa atskaites sisteemaa ieguustam pilniigi vienaadu rezultaatu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu būtība ir nekorekti teikts. Jā piekrītu.

Bet mēs šeit diskutējam par lietderīgo darbu, nevis to, kas nostrādā "tikai vienu reizi". Tas nevienu neinteresē, jo iepriekšējo stāvokli nav iespējas dabūt bez "zaudējumiem" sevis pieliktajā spēkā.

Konkrēts piemērs labam free-energy - dabiskā ūdens cirkulācija:  


```
tek upe
turbīnas paņem daļu enerģijas (ķinetisko uz termo/elektro)
tālāk ūdens aizet kaut kur baseinā/jurā/pofig
iztaviko
rodas makoņi
list lietus kalnos (resp. upes sakumpunkta)
atkartojās cikls
```

 magnētiem nekā tāda nav...  Maksimums kur var izmantot magnētismu un gravitāciju no blakuslidojošā kosmiskā objekta, un to atņemot tam enerģiju tiek uizkropļota traektorija.

Ko es gribēju teikt - free-energy iespējams tikai no dabiskā cikla. Uz mūse zemes to visu paveic saule, kas karsē gaisu/ūdeni, no kuriem veidojās ūdens cirkulācija, viļņi un vējš.
Attiecīgi, ja mēs ņemam daļu no šīs cirkulācijas, mēs to mazliet piebremzējam un saule-ūdens posms tiek izjaukts, līdz ko ceļas vidēja temp... Protams, uz CO2 fona tas ir ļoti-ļoti-ļoti-ļoti-ļoti-ļoti-ļoti mazs procentiņš... bet anyway.

----------


## Džeks

Tev Delfīn ir nepareizs priekšstats. Atlipināt to magnetu viennozīmīgi var ar tiem 20 kg spēku atslēdzot 20 000 kg. Tas nav neatgriezenisks pielipšanas process, kā stāstā par akmeni un gravitāciju. Magnets jau iet uz augšu. Onka to plāksni atlipina ar vienu roku.  Nezinu ko teiks aprēķini par tāda magneta ieslēgšanas brīdī iegūstamo spēku pret plāksni (konkrētajam modelim koncentrējot magn. lauku ar polkurpēm varētu būt, ka spēks strauji izzūd ja attālums palielinās tālāk kā attālumi starp tiem polkurpēm), bet tur nebūs 1000 reižu mazāks rezultāts uz 1 cm. Protams pieņēmumi, bet tā būtu jābūt. Turot rokā grūti izmērīt bet to tendenci jūt. Paņem skaļruņa magnetu un pavēro kā attālums ietekmē spēku.  Protams svarīgi kāds lietderības koeficents ir pumpim, bet magnets strādā forši.

----------


## Delfins

"Флаг тебе в руки"

Davai fiksi uz šķūni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pietiek spamot....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Dzeks - panem skalruna magnetu, pielipini pie ta metala plaksni un izmeri, cik lielu speku vajag, lai plaksni atrautu. Tagad ieliec starpa starp plaksni un magnetu serkocinu kastiti. Ka zinams, magnetiskais lauks iet cauri serkocinu kastitei. Pamegini tagad atraut plaksni! Redzesi, ka tas bus vairak, ka loti vienkarshi.

Tas magnetiskais noturetajs - tak ne ar ko neatskiras no parastas tapas vai eksentra. Tur ari - izrauj tapu, nokrit 20tonas! Tapat ar magnetiem, tikai mazliet glaunak!
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> Tev Delfīn ir nepareizs priekšstats. Atlipināt to magnetu viennozīmīgi var ar tiem 20 kg spēku atslēdzot 20 000 kg.


 Tev ******* dzhekjin, toties ir pilniigi "pareizs" priekshstats.  ::  Taalabad apkaarteejie veelas redzeet sho te tavu "pareizo" priekshstatu praktiski realizeetu dziivee ieksh tava skjuuniisha. Ja saprashana neiet caur galvu, lai iet caur darboshanos ar rocinjaam.

----------


## a_masiks

> Atlipināt to magnetu viennozīmīgi var ar tiem 20 kg spēku atslēdzot 20 000 kg.


 Protams. Tā tas ir! Tas ir vecais, labais Arhimēda sviras princips. Arī Zemi var pacelt ar visām tās megagiga tonnām. vajag tik atbalsta punktus un pietiekoši garu sviru.

Ar 20kg spēku tev jāpārbīda svira savus 20-40cm. Lai 20 000kg magnēts atrautos nost - tev metāls jāatbīda 1mm. Kopējais darbs pat neprecīzi un pavirši skatoties ir diezgan identisks. ja veiksi precīzus mērījumus un aprēķinus - attālums X spēks, ar kādu magnēts pievilks metāla detaļu (tb- darbs) būs vienāds ar attālumu X spēks svirai, kura "atvienos" šo magnētu no detaļas. Magnētiskā "noturētāja" kostrukcija ir vienkārša: korpusa (kurš kalpo arī kā distancers) iekšpusē ar sviru tu nolaid lejā magnētu, kurš ar magnētiskajiem spēkiem saķeras un noturas pie metāla detaļas. Ar to pašu sviru, korpusa iekšpusē tu vari magnētu pacelt, atvienojot magnētisko saķeri. Attālumi un spēki ir vienādi. Kāpēc esi iedomājies ka vienā gadījumā darbs būs lielāks, nekā otrā gadījumā?





> auks piemeers no Feinmana lekcijaam (tur viss matemaatiski preciizi aprakstiits).
> Mijiedarbiiba starp straavu vadaa un tam paraleelaa kustiibaa esoshu elektronu.


 interesanta versija. Tikai... kā tas Feinmanis tad skaidro elektromagnētiskos viļņus? Nu  - radio viļņus, piemēram? Un gaismu? Ij kā sanāk, ka el.mag. vilnim kustoties vaakumā - nekustās nekādi elektroni... vēl vairāk... rodas kaukāda mistiska vielas daļina = fotons? Pie kam - da nekā lādēts....

----------


## Džeks

Nu. 40 cm pret 1 mm ir kāds pārnesums? 1:400 Ar tādu pārnesumu tai svirai ir jāpieliek jau 50 kg. Ne tā? Nemaz nerunājot, ka 1mm attālumā magnētiskā spēka zudums ir minimāls. Jums abiem ir kļūdains priekšstats par tā verķa konstrukciju. Magnetu vienkārši neatbīda, bet kā teicu nošuntē vai saslēdz magneta pretējos polus ar prastu mīkstā dzelzs gabalu. Nezinu pārnesumu tai svirai, bet lai magnets būtu efektīvs starp poliem nedrīkst būt maza šķirba. Domāju ka kustība tām polkurpēm ir ap vienu cm. Tobiš 1:40. Šitādi minējumi plus mīnuss autobusa pietura gan aprēķiniem neder, bet kā teicu tas ir tikai domu kustināšanai, vai magneta spēks var veikt darbu. Bet uz šķūnīti man nav jāiet, jo to verķi izmanto katrā mehāniskajā darbnīcā pie slipmašīnas galda pielipinot detaļu, vai arī kā celtņa satvērēju metāla tirgotavās. Starp citu ir magnetiem viena šai verķī izmantota īpašība- pielipšanas spēks ir lielāls par dzelzs gabala novilkšanai uz sāniem vajadzīgo, tāpēc  Paņemiet divus magnetus un paprovējiet atraut taisni vai nobīdot vienu pret otru. Un otra jau tā atslēgšana. To arī var ar skaļruņa magnētu izpildīt. Membrānas spoles vietai virsū pielipinot dzelzs šaibu tur kautkādu magnetu praktiski vairs neatrast.

----------


## Delfins

ja atradīsi atbalsta punktu un asi pusmulimetra diametra no superkompozīta, kas iztur 2t svaru - padod ziņu. Es gribu uztaisīt supervieglu rāmi velosipēdam  ::

----------


## zzz

Nene, ******* dhzekinj, uz skjuuniiti tev ir gan jaaiet un obligaati, jo tur to magneetisko fiksatoru jau ir izgudrojushi bez tevis un nezinoshie cilveeki to izmanto vienkaarshi blekju paarcilaashanai bez kaadas energjiju ieguushanas. Tavs idejiskais sasniegums tak laikam ir likt lietaa shitento magneetu atomenergjiju un ar vienu pirkstu sapumpeet 20 tonnas saspiestaa gaisa vai kaut ko tamliidziigu. To neviens cits bez tevis pareizi nemaak, taa kaa taisi vien augshaa.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu. 40 cm pret 1 mm ir kāds pārnesums? 1:400 Ar tādu pārnesumu tai svirai ir jāpieliek jau 50 kg. Ne tā?


 


> Šitādi minējumi plus mīnuss autobusa pietura gan aprēķiniem neder,


 Tad kādas pretenzijas? kas vainas pārnesumam? Neapstiprina tavu tehnisko analfabētismu? (pasvītroju - analfabētismu, ibo tālāk tas tiek skaidri un gaiši parādīts)




> Magnetu vienkārši neatbīda, bet kā teicu nošuntē vai saslēdz magneta pretējos polus ar prastu mīkstā dzelzs gabalu.


 ņemot vērā, ka pielipušais dzelzs gabals JAU ir saslēdzis uz īso magnēta polus - ko tur vēl var nošuntēt???? Teikt jau vari daudzko, taču jo vairāk muļķības runāsi - jo es vairāk piekritīšu zzz  diskusijas stilam. Ibo ar gudru - gudra saruna, ar ākstu - tāda, kādu jams pelnījis...




> Starp citu ir magnetiem viena šai verķī izmantota īpašība- pielipšanas spēks ir lielāls par dzelzs gabala novilkšanai uz sāniem vajadzīgo, tāpēc Paņemiet divus magnetus un paprovējiet atraut taisni vai nobīdot vienu pret otru.


 Nope. Tas ir tas pats Arhimēda sviras princips. Vai nu īss ceļš ar lielu spēku, vai garāks ceļš ar mazāku. Darbs un patērtētā enerģija abos gadījumos vienāds. Sit kaut dirsu pret zemi.




> Un otra jau tā atslēgšana. To arī var ar skaļruņa magnētu izpildīt. Membrānas spoles vietai virsū pielipinot dzelzs šaibu tur kautkādu magnetu praktiski vairs neatrast


 Ta kā pacēlāja magnētiskajā sistēmā TĀ šaiba arī ir paceļamais dzels gabals - esi laipni aicināts pielipināt pie skaļruņa magnēta vēl vienu mīksta metāla šaibu... bet  tā, lai tā pirmā atlīp nost. Tb -  lai izpildītos TEVIS samuldētais magnēta atslēgšanas mechānisms...

----------


## Džeks

Eu ar ko Jūs ikdienā nodarbojaties, ja mehānika ir tumša bilde. Inženieri datoriķi vai elektroniķi un mehāniku vispār nemācijāties?  Kāpēc asi vaig 1mm lai iegūtu 1:400 pārnesumu ar 40 cm sviru??!! Centra attālumi tak nav ass izmērs. Un tā šaiba nav tas paceļamā dzelzss gabals. Vienkārši tai konstrukcijā tā nav. Bīdot uz sānu vienkārši magneti pamazām iziet no maksimālās indukcijas līniju zonas, neviss vienlaicīgi jāatrauj pa visu pola plakni. Vai tiešām nav nojausma par magnetu dabu, bet komentējat te magnetiskās lietas? Problēma ka Jūs cenšaties vislaik analizēt atsevišķus teikumus nevis idejiskās sistēmas modeli. Ja traucē iedomas, tur neko nepadarīsi. Moš pameklēšu tā verķa kinētisko shēmu. 
 Neattiecas uz šo, bet brīdi atpakaļ gāja runa kā no siltumsūkņa iegūt atpakaļ elektrību un es minēju mistisko ārdedzes dzinēju. Tāds jau bijis uz zemūdenēm. Tas ir Stirlinga dzinējs, kam lietderība ir augstāka, jo izmanto visu siltumu. Viņš teorētiski var strādāt arī ar mazu siltuma izmaiņu bez dedzināšanas vai siltumsūkņa.

----------


## Delfins

tava problēma ir tāda, ka joprojām neesmu redzējis zīmējumu.. tālāk nelasīju...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džeks! Take it easy! Labāk vienosimies par to, kā darbojas "magnetic lift" iekārta, un pēc tam sāksim (turpināsim) diskusiju par to, vai no tādas iekārtas var iegūt ekstra enerģiju un kāpēc var vai nevar. Ok?
Ja papēta internetā, tad šā vai savādāk, bet tie magnētiskie pacēlāji darbojas tā, ka lai atlipinātu to priekšmetu tas vienkārši tiek atrauts no magnēta.
Lūk uzskatāms atēls -


Ja tu akceptē šo atēlu, tad braucam tālāk un uzmetam ātri pāris formulas, ok?
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

Šitas gan nav tas par ko es rakstu. Magnēta spēks tā pat kā gravitācija samazinās proporcionāli attāluma kvadrātam. Štā nevar atslēgt magnētu. Tur paliek vēl būtisks pievilkšanas spēks. Būs laiks pameklēšu to verķi ko domāju.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu pamekle, bet ari njem vera, ka "tur" tas speks nekads vairak nepaliek! Tiesi ta ari notiek - mazliet atlipina un uzreizu krit nost! Klau! Ja tev majas ir magnets - tu izdari sitadu eksperimentu! Noliec sheibi un vienu malu pacel ar kreditkarti un paskaties, cik sheibe vaaji turesies!
BEefs

----------


## zzz

> Tas ir Stirlinga dzinējs, kam lietderība ir augstāka, jo izmanto visu siltumu.


 ******** dzhekinsh atkal raksta miglu teikuminjus.  ::   Labi uztaisiitam Stirlinga dzineejam praktiskais lietderiibas koeficients ir apmeeram saliidzinaami taads pats kaa normaalam iekshdedzes dzineejam (tachu Stirlingam kjeepiigaaka konstrukcija), un teoreetiskais kaa jebkuram siltumdzineejam ir ierobezhots ar Karno limitu. Var jau, pa miglu kuljoties, rakstiit "izmanto visu siltumu", bet no "izmantotaa" "visa" siltuma energjijas rodas ne vairaak kaa izriet no Karno.

----------


## Raimonds1

> .... Neattiecas uz šo, bet brīdi atpakaļ gāja runa kā no siltumsūkņa iegūt atpakaļ elektrību un es minēju mistisko ārdedzes dzinēju. Tāds jau bijis uz zemūdenēm. Tas ir Stirlinga dzinējs, kam lietderība ir augstāka, jo izmanto visu siltumu. Viņš teorētiski var strādāt arī ar mazu siltuma izmaiņu bez dedzināšanas vai siltumsūkņa.


   tieši tā, neatteicas uz šo, bet gan uz to   :: 
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php? ... &start=540

----------


## zzz

> Magnēta spēks tā pat kā gravitācija samazinās proporcionāli attāluma kvadrātam.


 Tikai relatiivi prastaa atseviskjaa gadiijumaa, piemeeram stienjveidiigam magneetam pola tuvumaa. Vispaariigi - taa bilde ir dahrena sarezhgjiitaaka. Vienkaarshas formulinjas tur i nespiidees.


Attieciibaa par ******* dzhekinja miiljotajiem pastaviigo magneetu fiksatoriem, tad tiem var buut vismaz kaadi triis pietiekami buutiski atskjiriigi darbiibas veidi, kaa nodabuut nost paarnesamo blekji.

Prikoliiga nianse to funkcioneeshana ir ka iisteniibaa ideaaalaa gadiijumaa, piemiedzot aci un ignoreejot visaadus nelielus neperfekcionismus, magneetiskais fiksators savaa normaalajaa pielietojumaa, no fizikas viedoklja vispaar nekaadu mehaanisku darbu neveic un ideaalam fiksatoram taa pielipinaashanas/atlipinaashanas operaacija kopumaa prasa 0 energjijas ( un arii rada tieshi 0 energjijas - speciaali  magneetisko atomenergjiju faniem) Realitaate protams energjija tiek pateereeta.

Taapeec ******* dzhekinjam ir chakli jaadodas uz savu skjuuniiti un tur jaanodemonstree praktiski tas ka nu shis tur bija sacereejies ieguut magneetisko atomenergjiju ar fiksatora klokja groziishanu. (Sho gaida liels jauks aplauziens.  ::  )

----------


## Džeks

Atmetot nulli un sākot skaitīt no 1mm, tā atvilkts magnets 10 mm attālumā zaudē 100x no sava spēka. Tie vienalga ir 200 kg, ko onka diezvai pacelss, bet celtnis gan varētu jau noraut, kaut domāju tā bilde ir mazajiem cēlējspēkiem. Es pameklēju bet apnika. Visur ir tikai bildes ar kloķi drusku zem vidus, nevis šis retums ar vienkāršo sviru. Nu tad izdomāju kā uzzīmēt Jums shēmu vordā. Lūk bilde-
                                                                                                                     ŪŪŪ 
Tas U ir shematisks pakavveida magnets ar poliem augšējos galos un garumzīme mīkstā dzelzs (mazs oglekļa %) noslēdz tos polus. Virspusē magnetiskā lauka praktiski nav. Tad pabīdot vai U vai garumzīmes uz vienu vai otru pusi tā dzelzs garumzīme kļūst par vienu vai otru polu un jau koncentrē magn. lauku un pie garumzīmēm pielips dzelzs plāksne. Ietvertu tos Ū vel rāmītī un būtu arī korpuss. Tehnikā gan tagad U veida magnetus aizstāj ar taisniem I kam pieliek L  veida dzelzs polkurpi (vai II un _), bet tas būtību nemaina. Respektīvi nav jācīnās ar koncentrētu magneta pievilkšanas spēku, bet ar daudz mazāku pārvarot berzi un mazu magneta pretestību polkurpju nobīdīšanai. Tāda lūk parikte.

----------


## Delfins

ko te sēdi? uz šķūni...
lai nav tā, ka Epim.. praktiski katrā posta teorija un dolāru cenas pret čipu, kuri neko neizsaka...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nevajag atmest nulli. Zini kā! Man liekas, šī diskusija ir bezjēdzīga tik ilgi, kāmēr tu pats nebūsi aizgājis uz kādu šopu, kur ir tāds magnēts, un pārliecinājies, ka tas pievilkšanas spēks 1mm atālumā ir nesalīdzināmi niecīgs. Kā tu domā, cik liela šķirba ir starp dzelz plāksni un to magēntu, kad šie salīp kopā? Es domāju, ka mazāk par 0.01mm! Tagad parēķini pats - 0.01mm pret 1mm JAU ir 10 000 reizes! Tas ir tieši tas pats, kas 1mm pret 100mm! Bet tu tiešām labāk aizej kaut kur, kur ir tā uzparikte, un pārliecinies, ka 1mm atālumā pievilkšanas spēks ir NIECĪGS. + Atceries, ka tā svira ir ekscentrs, tādēļ sākumā sviru bīdot tiek pielikt ļoti liels spēks, bet tas spēks visu laiku samazinas, bet palielinas ceļš un tas arī notiek par lenķis^2.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Taam  magneetisko fiksatoru fignjaam normaali razhotaaji dod liidzi oficiaalas deratinga tabulas, par cik mazaaku blekji driikst stiept pie lielaakas skjirbas.

******** dzhekjinja sacereetaa kvadraatiskaa atkariiba tur gan izpildaas tikai ljoti stipri velkot aiz ausiim un uz lielaakaam skjirbaam kaa 1 cm vispaar nav ekstrapoleejama.

Bet nu jaa, shaa fantaazijas par magneetisko tuuristu matracha kompresoru celjaas tiiri no plikas muldeeshanas un no taa ka shis nav realitaatee savu milzu ideju meegjinaajis realizeet.

Es pat ieteiktu shim iegaadaaties to magneetisko fiksatoru - nav diezko leets grabulis, buus shim peec tam atgaadinaajums ilgam laikam par pasha muljkjiibu.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Hmm.. Kapec? Reku sakam runat, ka magnetiskai lauks "patiesiba" ir tas pats elektriskais. Bet elektriskaja lauka speks bija apgriezit proporcionals ataluma kvadratam. Nu - skola vismaz ta macija.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Iisos vaardos - tapeec ka magneeti ir dipoli. Dipola lauks vispaariigaa gadiijumaa pietiekami lielos attaalumos kriit apgriezti proporcionaali attaaluma kubam. Tuvos attaalumos, ne punktveida avotiem - var atvadiities no jebkaadaam vienkaarshaam formulaam, biezhi vispaar analiitiski neatrisinaams uzdevums.

----------


## Delfins

liekas, ka kaut kur tik mēģināja pareizu bildi sazīmēt... bija viens tāds škidrums, pilns youtube, var apskatīties kas un kā.
modelēt var tikai kāds superkompis, bet reāli bez doktorgrāda un nopietnas stāža jebkādā matemātikā/konstruēšanā gar mūsdienu izgudrojumiem nav ko darīt.

----------


## Džeks

Stūrgalvība mani nebeidz pārsteigt. Piemeklēt savus nesaistītos piemērus-1, veikt aprēķinus pēc kļūdainiem algoritmiem-2, un necensties domāt par ierosināto tēmu-3. 
1. Tas zīmējums neatbilst manis piedāvātajai sistēmai bet smuki pamato Jūsu izpratni.
2. Ja rokā turēts magnets, tad mans piedāvātais algoritms liekas pareizs, tāpēc tā mana kļūda (~20%), bet ja nav ne mazākā priekšstata, tad var to algoritmu piedāvāt arī apskatot spēka izmaiņu no 0-1mm un te kļūda jau tuvojas 1 000 000%. Ko es gribu teikt? Paņemiet to skaļruņa magnetu un pielipiniet pie dzelzs. Atraut varat? Tas labi, neesat nīkuļi. Un tad pamēģiniet to noturēt 1mm attālumā. Ja pieņem Beef aprēķinu, tad jau tas būs 10 000 reizes vieglāk. To katrs ar rociņu var sajust. Bet nē. Nebūs viegli. Iemetot starpā kartonu var sajust izmaiņu, bet nelielu. Zūd proporcionāli attāluma kvadrātam. 0-1 mm ir izmaiņa 1mm un kvadrāts ir 1 reize. 1-10mm izmaiņa ir 9 un kvadrāts 81. reize Tā ir pareizā proporcija.
Arī milimetra simtdaļa ir iespējamā lufte tikai slīpētām detaļām, nevis izliektai aprūsējušai dzelzss plāksnei pret slīpētu plakni. Tehnika. Tur manā linkā jau bija ka caurules cēlējspēks ir puse (tikai) no plāksnes, kaut tur šķirba ir desmitiem reižu lielāka- kontakta virsma x100 mazāka.
3. Tad varbūt padomāsim vai iespējams atslēgt magnetu nobīdot polkurpes (Ū burtu nobīdot pret garumzīmi). Un tad pieliekam šo sistēmu pie griestiem. 
 a)Vai pabīdot garumzīmi perpendikulāri magneta pievilkšanas spēkam mēs ietekmējam apskatamos spēkus ar enerģiju un darbu, ja attālumi starp magnetu U, garumzīmi un dzelzss plāksni nemainās? Vai nav tā kā ar elektronu stariem ka attiecīgajā atskaites sistēmā tur nav magn. lauka iedarbība? 
 Nezinu. Moš tiešām paņemiet rokā magnetu, paspēlējaties un tad diskutējam par magnetiem, to īpašībām un sistēmām. Grūti cilvēku izprast ja nepacenšas.

----------


## Delfins

vari jau tēlot gudrinieku, bet shēmu ar dzinēju tā arī neesi uzzimējis.

Es tev vēlreiz atkārtošu - nevienu neiteresē cik tu viegli vai smagi, daudz vai maz enerģijas dabū no viena sīka "posma". Šeit interesē tikai lietderīgais darbs, patērēta enerģija un efektivitāti. 
Viss pārējais - tukšu salmu kulšana.

....kāda man daļa, ka tu 20 tonnas dzels pārvietosi ar 1.5V pulksteņa batareju. tam nav nozīmes, jo zinu, ka patērēsi daudzus kW, lai atgriezstos sākumpunktā.

----------


## a_masiks

*Džeks*
interesanti.... piemērā ar Ū laikam bija domāts, ka paceļamais metāla gabals ir virs Ū jumtiņa? Nu, tb - lai starp paceļamo metālu varētu iespraucināt to mīkstā dzelzss aizbāzni?
Uzprasās likumsakarīgi jautājumi :
a) kurš stiprāk pievilksies pie magnēta? Detaļa vai aizbāznis? Un kuru būs vieglāk dabūt nost?  :: 
b) feromagnētiskajiem materiāliem ir tāda īpašība, kā magnētiskais piesātinājums. Tb - kad visi domēni ir nostājušies vienā virzienā, materiāls vairs nav spējīgs palielinoties magnētiskajam laukam palielināt magnētisko plūsmu. (ja pareizi atceros no fizikas stundām...) 
Attiecīgi - milzīgas jaudas magnētisko sistēmu nevar noslēgt ar plāna folija dzels plāksnīti. Magnētiskais lauks līdīs no viņas ārā... (pretēji Džekiņa uzskatam, ka magnetizējas TIKAI virsma....  ::   )  tad nu jautājums - CIK biezai būtu jābūt tai aizšaujamai plāksnītei, un vai šīs plāksnītes biezums nebūs maķenīt par lielu, lai ar tādu šķirbu vēl karinātu kādu detaļu?

PS -  varu pat saderēt, ka tāda instrumenta, kādu Džekiņš aprakstīja - neeksistē. Velti meklēt interneta dzīlēs.... izņemot garīgi tērēto steronistu un tiem līdzvērtīgo lapās. Es pat nojaušu psihisko uztveres mehānismu, kas viņiem liek domāt, ka ŠĀDA sistēma strādā...  ::  ::  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Vai pabīdot garumzīmi perpendikulāri magneta pievilkšanas spēkam mēs ietekmējam apskatamos spēkus ar enerģiju un darbu, ja attālumi starp magnetu U, garumzīmi un dzelzss plāksni nemainās?


 Pilnīgi noteikti ietekmējam. Te notiek sevis apjāšana, domājot, ka darbs tiek veikts tikai PACEĻOT plāksni, nevis pabīdod malā... A magnētiskajam laukam ir cita īpašība, atšķirībā no gravitācijas. Magnētiskais lauks (tāpat kā jebkurš cic) savas spēka līnijas izvieto pa mazākās pretestības ceļu. Metāls ir mazākās pretestības ceļš. Gais ir lielas megneto pretestības ceļš. Tikko nobīdīsi plāksi sāņus, samazinot laukumu ar vienu no poliem vai pat atraujot no tā - tas būs līdzvērtīgi, ja šo plāksnes stūri pacelsi uz augšu. Vienkārši CEĻŠ ir garāks - attiecīgi spēks būtu vajadzīgs mazāks... tikai - reālā dzīvē spēks būs tikai nedaudz mazāks, jo būs jāpārvar materiāla berzes spēks, kura nebūs ja detaļu uz reizi rausi nost.

----------


## zzz

Jaaa, ******** dzhekinj, tava stuurgalviiba ir grandioza, tachu nav paarsteidzosha - muldeetaajtipinjiem taada piemiit biezhi.




> Nezinu.


 Piekriitu. Tu toch nezini. Elementaarus fizikas pamatus.




> Moš tiešām paņemiet rokā magnetu, paspēlējaties un tad diskutējam par magnetiem, to īpašībām un sistēmām.


 Nee. ******** dzhekinsh panjem rokaa magneetisko fiksatoru, paspeeleejas un praktiski uzbuuvee tur to savu magneetisko  matracha kompresoru. Ja shis ciitiigi izvairaas to dariit, tad shis ir nevis "entuzjastisks" mehaanikjis, bet tukshs delfinaarija muldeetaajs, kursh tik vien jeedz, kaa klavieri deldeet. Tad kad shis ir uzbuuveejis un demonstreejis, tad diskuteejam shaa kompresora praktisko sniegumu, kaads jau nu shim iznaacis.

----------


## zzz

Tas par ko nesakariigi murgo ******** dzhekinsh ir shaada te tipa daikti

http://www.h-lift.com/magneticlifter.htm

Tur ir arii deratinga liiknes, kas ilustree ******* dzhekinja no pakaljas izvikto apgalvojumu




> Nemaz nerunājot, ka 1mm attālumā magnētiskā spēka zudums ir minimāls.


 
kaa nepatiesu.


Knifinsh ar sho daiktu funkcioneeshanu ir tajaa ka klokjiitis (relatiivi) viegli biidaas tikai tad ja daiktam klaat ir cilaajamais blekjis. Magn. lauks vienkaarshi paarvietojas no shunta uz aareejo blekji vai atpakalj, kas notiek tikai gadiijumaa ja pie aareejiem poliem ir klaat atbilstoshais blekjis. Ja ******** dzhekinsh klokjiiti meegjinaas biidiit tuksham daiktam un tad pieraut klaat blekji no attaaluma, tad vienkaarshi a) dabuus treneet musiishus b) energjiju pats vien buus pielicis sisteemai un dabuus atpakalj krietni mazaak.  :: 

Taa ka lai tik shis buuvee augshaa. Stulbums jaarstee ar fizisku darbu.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Knifinsh ar sho daiktu funkcioneeshanu ir tajaa ka klokjiitis (relatiivi) viegli biidaas tikai tad ja daiktam klaat ir cilaajamais blekjis.


 cik saprotu - tur ir takā rotējošs magnēts, kuru ar kloķi var pagriezt aptuveni 90-100' lenķī? Man brīvā brīdī ar tāda konstrukcija prātā ienāca... taču bez ārējā bleķa viņa IMHO būs unistabila vienā -"izslēgtā" stāvoklī un būs jāpieliek nemērojams spēks, lai "ieslēgtu" bez cieši klāt pielikta bleķa...

----------


## zzz

Tehniskais izpildiijums iekshpusee var buut dazhaads, bet rezultaats, yup, tieshi taads - magneeta "iesleegshana" bez aarejaa blekja klaat prasiis daudz lielaaku darbu kaa ar bleki klaat. 

Taa kaa ******** dzhekinjam katraa zinjaa jaabuuvee shaa izgudrojums un jaapaarliecinaas ar personiskajaam rocinjaam, no kurienes shim magneetiskaas atomenergjijas celjaas.

----------


## Džeks

a_masiks teica "Lai 20 000kg magnēts atrautos nost - tev metāls jāatbīda 1mm"
0xDEAD BEEF raksta "Tiesi ta ari notiek - mazliet atlipina un uzreizu krit nost!"
 Vai tā ir taisnība skatamies zzz atrasto foršo tabulu. (Mans varoņdarbs, nīstā psiholoģija darbībā un sākas produktīva diskusija! Vismaz man daudzkas paliek skaidrāks. Paldies par to!) Nu? Cik tonnas tur paliek?
Es teicu. "Nemaz nerunājot, ka 1mm attālumā magnētiskā spēka zudums ir minimāls" I-neta vidē bez konteksta arī tas ir kļūdains, bet atbildot a_masiks un 0xDEAD BEEF daudz tuvāk īstenībai. Ja paskatamies līknes, tad jo stiprāks magnets (celtspēja) jo līkne ir augstāk un pēc proporcijas tam 5T paliek 70% un ar x4 rezervi sastāda 14 000 kg. Labi, pat ņemot reālo grafiku 2T pacēlājam paliek 55% - 4400kg. Principā tas grafiks arī apstiprina manu intuīciju vai sajūtas rokā to dzelzi turot. No grafika arī izriet, ka dažādu spēku verķiem konstrukcija izmaina to tāldarbību, itkā strādā citi likumi vai koeficenti, bet par to jau es un zzz arī ir teicis ka daudzmagnetu sistēmās summārie spēki izmainās. Es to skaidroju ar to polkurpju spraugu (attālumi starp ŪŪŪ garumzīmēm) izmēriem. Vēl apakšā ir grafiks par drošības samazinājumu pieaugot šķirbai kas ar te minētos aprēķinus koriģē ne manā labā.
zzz raksta. "Tehniskais izpildiijums iekshpusee var buut dazhaads, bet rezultaats, yup, tieshi taads - magneeta "iesleegshana" bez aarejaa blekja klaat prasiis daudz lielaaku darbu kaa ar bleki klaat." Par šo es komentēšu vēlēk. Iesākumā paspēlēšos šķūnītī, lai nerodas kārtējie pārpratumi. Un būs jāiemācas šai forumā ievadīt kādu zīmējumu, lai nav Jums jāmoka galva ar tēlaino domāšanu. Jūs tikmēr apspriežat kādi spēki ir jāpārvar U vida vai vispār magnetu velkot pa dzelzs plāksni kā ratiņos iekrautu. Te ar vaig zīmēkumu?

----------


## a_masiks

Mjā.... 1 mm pie kura magnētiskā jauda zūd līdz pat 50%, un 2mm, kurus vispār vairs neapskata, ibo magnētiskā spēka pārpalikums ir nebūtiski niecīgs...
jebkurā gadījumā salīdzinot ar 1-2cm - nesalīdzināmi lielumi. Piepūšamo matraci nu nekādi nesanāks iestūķēt, kur nu vēl sapņot par tā saspiešanu...


> Jūs tikmēr apspriežat kādi spēki ir jāpārvar U vida vai vispār magnetu velkot pa dzelzs plāksni kā ratiņos iekrautu.


 Nē, nē - to gan ne. Te lielākoties visiem ir daudzmaz skaidrs magnētisms un elektromagnētisms, darbs, enerģijas nezudamības likums, berzes spēki....
labāk gan tu pats pamēģini šķūnītī... nu, tur - izmēri ar kādu spēku un cik lielu attālumu vajag raut nost vertikālā virzienā un cik - horizontālā... un tad salīdzini ar mācību grāmatās rakstīto... jaunais Ņūtons, tu mūsu...

----------


## zzz

Idi i bez podsnezhnjikov ne vozvraschaisja.  :: 

Karoch, ******** dzhekinj, bezgaliigos muldampaladzinjus tin kopaa, naakamaaja tavaa paladzinjaa ir atskaite par izgatavoto magneetisko matracha kompresoru, nevis dzejdarbi.

----------


## Džeks

To a_masiks. Tas ka konkrētā diagramma neapskata spēkus virs 2 mm nekādā gadijumā nenozīmē, ka to tur nav. Vienkārši celtnim tas vairs meinteresē, bet pazīmē grafika taisni tālāk un tur arī būs pietiekami cipari mūsu gadijumam.

----------


## zzz

******* dzhekinj, kas tev nesaprotams vaardinjos "uztaisiit ar rocinjaam"?

Pagaidaam bezgaliigaa energjija izpauzhas tikai tavaa meeles kulstiishanaa.

----------


## Delfins

Es jau viņam kuru reizi prasu rasējumu... kur nu vēl līdz taisīšanai tiks...

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas ka konkrētā diagramma neapskata spēkus virs 2 mm nekādā gadijumā nenozīmē, ka to tur nav. Vienkārši celtnim tas vairs meinteresē,


 un  un - KĀPĒC neinteresē? M?




> bet pazīmē grafika taisni tālāk un tur arī būs pietiekami cipari mūsu gadijumam.


 tas ir - līdz 3mm? Un kas mūsu gadījumā būs *pietiekami*?  Grozīt magnēta kloķi ar 1T lielu spēku, lai saspiestu matraci ar pārdesmit kg lielu spēku? Kur te saskati lietderību un magnētisko atomenerģiju?

----------


## zzz

Kaartiigam muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaajam savi izgudrojumi jaataisa no kokiem, lupataam, tuuristu matrachiem un zeltiitiem neodiimiem bez jebkaadiem raseejumiem. Taapeec lai ******** dzhekinsh nekaadaa zinjaa neniekojas un neskjiezh laiku ar rasiereeshanaam, bet vienkaarshi uzbuuvee  aparaatu ieksh skjuuniisha. Peec tam nofilmees dabaa un pat nekaa raseet nevajadzees.

Protams kameer aparaats nav uzbuuveets, nekaadas taalaakas ******** dzhekinja pljaapaashanas sheit nav nepiecieshamas, pareizaa "izpratne" par magneeetismu shim jau ir, bet paladzinju drukaashanas tikai traucee ******** dzhekinja razhiigajai aparaata buuveeshanai skjuuniitii.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pamatīgi jūs te diskutējat... ir tikai viens veids, kā pārbaudīt patiesībā šādus magnētiskos motorus, ģeneratorus utt. - ar kondensātoru bateriju, un nevajadzēs nekādus mēraparātus... Princips ir tāds: ņem kondensātoru bateriju ar atbilstošu spriegumu un paralēli tai pieslēdz jaudīgu paralēlo stabilizātoru - drošības pēc, lai spriegums neuzkāpj virs normas... kondensātoru bateriju ar stabilizātoru pieslēdz megnētiskā ģeneratora - motora ķēdēm... ( izejas un ieejas ķēdes )... kondensātoru baeriju uzlādē un iedarbina ar to magnētisko motoru - ģeneratoru... ja pa tiesi lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100% tad šāda ierīce saražos vairāk enerģijas nekā patērēs un kondensatora baterijas spriegums pieaugs līdz stabilizātora stabilizācijas spriegumam... liekā enerģija izkliedēsies uz stabilizātoru ( tas manāmi sils, karsīs )

----------


## Delfins

> liekā enerģija izkliedēsies uz stabilizātoru ( tas manāmi sils, karsīs )


 Nu tad lūk šeit arī `steornistu` problēmas - lai uzkarsētu stabilizatoru (lasi - ražot siltumu no kaut kā), vajadzīga enerģija kuru kaut kur jāpaņem.. nu un dabiski, ka šie grib no magnēta dabūt... iļ nekā nesanāk  :: 

PS: jau gandrīz novembris... gaidu Steorn paziņojumu

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pagaidām šķiet ka šis video uzskatāmi parāda, kā tas darbojas ar kondensātoru - un viņam tik tiešām tas lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100%
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ARja0D ... re=related

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Iespējams ka "liekā" enerģija rodās parametriskās ģenerācijas ceļā bet interesanti būt uzzināt, kā notiek enerģijas pastiprināšana...

----------


## zzz

******** dzhekinja izgudrotais magneetiskais matrachu kompresors nerazhos elektriibu, bet saspiestu gaisu. Tomeer princips jau katraa zinjaa saglabaajas - ja shis piesleedz taadu palielaaku balonu un magneetiskais agregaats pats no sevis tik pumpee un pumpee klaat 20 tonnu magneetiski saspiesto gaisu, ka vai droshiibas vaarstuljus shauj aaraa, tad, uraa, straadaa aparaats. Saliidzinot ar saakotneejo ideju tik jaapietaisa, lai magneetisko klokjiiti rausta nevis piedaavaatais onkuliitis, bet pats saspiestais gaiss, nu, taads siikums "entuzjastiskajam" mehaanikjim ******** dzhekinjam noteikti gruutiibas nesagaadaas. 


Taapeec ******** dzhekinsh pashlaik ljoti ciitiigi straadaa savaa skjuuniiti un ir apnjeemies sheit vairaak nespamot, kameer nebuus uzbuuveejis un nodemonstreejis aparaatu darbiibaa.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Pagaidām šķiet ka šis video uzskatāmi parāda, kā tas darbojas ar kondensātoru - un viņam tik tiešām tas lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100%
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ARja0D ... re=related


 Atliek tikai atrast, kura vieta ir paslepta baterija!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

> Pagaidām šķiet ka šis video uzskatāmi parāda, kā tas darbojas ar kondensātoru - un viņam tik tiešām tas lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100%
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ARja0D ... re=related


 tad pie kā mēs paliek? kāpēc vēl nav industrjā un automašīnās? kur ir tas nopatentētais dzinējs? kur ir saražotā enerģija? nu kaut vai spuldzi būtu pieslēdzis.... neticās, ka  tur kaut kas nāks ārā

----------


## zzz

> Iespējams ka "liekā" enerģija rodās parametriskās ģenerācijas ceļā bet interesanti būt uzzināt, kā notiek enerģijas pastiprināšana...


 A nekaa nenotiek un "liekaas" energjijas vai energjijas "pastiprinaashanas" tur celjaas tikai ******* dzhekinja bezjeedziigajaas  pljaapaashanaas.

Taapeec shim arii ir tagad uzdevums vinja murdzinjus nodemonstreet praktiski.

----------


## zzz

> Pagaidām šķiet ka šis video uzskatāmi parāda, kā tas darbojas ar kondensātoru - un viņam tik tiešām tas lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100%
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ARja0D ... re=related


 Nu i? Onkuls Koperfiilds demonstree daudz krutaakus prikolus. Tikai onkuls Koperfiilds ir oficiaals iluzionists, abet tur taa youtuubes klipinja taisiitaajs vienkaarshi siiks kraapnieks.

----------


## Džeks

To pumpi es nebūvēšu točna. Tas ir vienkārši hipotētisks modelis apspriešanai, lai sarunas novirzītu no b...ģ par magnetiem. Rezultāti ir acīm redzami. Tagad saprotu cik daudz kurš no magnetiem zin un saprot. Dažiem vēl aizvien daudzkas ir jaumums. Labi, man jau ar. Principā vienīgo saprātīgo domu izteica zzz, par to ka līdzīgi kā ar sviru tur darbojas pārnesumi, tas gan ir bik savādāk, ko var izskaidrot ar magnetu spēka līnijām no kurām pārsvarā šķērsām izbīdās tā polkurpe. Bet ceļus varētu pamērīt un parēķināt. Pārējie argumenti uz lietu neattiecas un daudz kļūdu. Toties ir man drusku citas versijas padomā, ko parēķināt. Būs vēlme padalīšos.

----------


## zzz

Beediigaa kaartaa ******* dzhekinsh gan joprojaam savos tekstinjos nevienu sapraatiigu domu izteicis nav.

Un nee, veelmes peec shaa naakotnes spaminjiem nav, taapeec savus turpmaakos muljkjiigos samurgojumus ******* dzhekinsh var "entuzjastiski" posteet specializeetajos muuzhiigo dzineeju fanu forumos.

Kaa arii ar atteikshanos buuveet pasha safantazeeto magneetisko kompresoru ar "pareizo" "izpratni" par magneetismu, dauniitis dzhekinsh ir publiski sevi demonstreejis par muldonju, kas daudz pljurkst, bet ar rocinjaam vis neko nedara.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Pagaidām šķiet ka šis video uzskatāmi parāda, kā tas darbojas ar kondensātoru - un viņam tik tiešām tas lietderības koeficents ir lielāks par 100%
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ARja0D ... re=related
> 
> 
>  Nu i? Onkuls Koperfiilds demonstree daudz krutaakus prikolus. Tikai onkuls Koperfiilds ir oficiaals iluzionists, abet tur taa youtuubes klipinja taisiitaajs vienkaarshi siiks kraapnieks.


 šķiet ka tādu verķīti varētu ikviens savākt un pamēģināt mājās... citādi diskusijām nav gala - varam filozofēt, runāt... līdz pat kapam... vienkārši jāizmēģina pašam - iet, neiet... ja iet, tad piemet kādu LED u klāt...  :: 
Man tas video šķiet daudz maz ticams, vismaz no malas skatoties... atliek tikai pašam to atkārtot mājās...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ingus, kapec spriegums tuprina kapt pec tam, kad kondensators tiek izladets? Paskaties verigak taja video! Kaut kur chalis ir noslepis mazu bateriju. Tad, kad tas motors sak griezties, tad vienkarshi vairak energjijas tiek novadits uz kondensatoru!
Ta ir viss tiraka krapshanas!
Beefs

----------


## zzz

> šķiet ka tādu verķīti varētu ikviens savākt un pamēģināt mājās... citādi diskusijām nav gala - varam filozofēt, runāt... līdz pat kapam... vienkārši jāizmēģina pašam - iet, neiet... ja iet, tad piemet kādu LED u klāt... 
> Man tas video šķiet daudz maz ticams, vismaz no malas skatoties... atliek tikai pašam to atkārtot mājās...


 

Abet luudzu. Atkaarto, uzbuuvee, izmeegjini, nodemonstree. 

Iesniegsi testeeshanai elfas foruma komisijai un apstiprinaasies kondensatoriskaa straadaashana - komisija tev kasti alus uzsauks uz liidzenas vietas.  ::

----------


## Speccy

> Ingus, kapec spriegums tuprina kapt pec tam, kad kondensators tiek izladets? Paskaties verigak taja video! Kaut kur chalis ir noslepis mazu bateriju. Tad, kad tas motors sak griezties, tad vienkarshi vairak energjijas tiek novadits uz kondensatoru!
> Ta ir viss tiraka krapshanas!
> Beefs


 Šitā iekārta jau kā gadu apgrozās internetā, autors nezināms, pats Bedini šito iekārtu atkārtoja un vienīgais iespējamais veids kā šitā iekārta varētu strādāt ja tur pieslēgt 9V bateriju,  ja paskatās video tad tā baltā kastīte kas ir domāta kā SSR (solid state relay) ir kāreiz laba vieta lai paslēptu bateriju, tā ka tas viennozīmīgi ir feiks

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus, kapec spriegums tuprina kapt pec tam, kad kondensators tiek izladets? Paskaties verigak taja video! Kaut kur chalis ir noslepis mazu bateriju. Tad, kad tas motors sak griezties, tad vienkarshi vairak energjijas tiek novadits uz kondensatoru!
> Ta ir viss tiraka krapshanas!
> Beefs
> 
> 
>  Šitā iekārta jau kā gadu apgrozās internetā, autors nezināms, pats Bedini šito iekārtu atkārtoja un vienīgais iespējamais veids kā šitā iekārta varētu strādāt ja tur pieslēgt 9V bateriju,  ja paskatās video tad tā baltā kastīte kas ir domāta kā SSR (solid state relay) ir kāreiz laba vieta lai paslēptu bateriju, tā ka tas viennozīmīgi ir feiks


 Vel jau varētu būt tā, ka viss tomēr darbojas pa īstam... bet "baterija" ir patstāvīgais magnēts rotorā... Runa ir par patstāvīgajā magnētā uzkrāto enerģiju...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_field
Ideja tur tāda, ka, izgatavojot rūpnīcā patstāvīgo magnētu, tajā tiek uzkrāta enerģija ( piem. lai radītu magnētu, magnēta materiālu ieliek spēcīgā elektromagnēta spolē ) elektriskā enerģija >>> magnētiskā lauka enerģija.
šajos visos magnētiskajos ģenerātoros, motoros notiek pretējs process: magnētiskā lauka enerģija >>> elektriskā enerģija un mehāniskā enerģija...
enerģijas nezūdāmības likums netiek pārkāpts... no vienas puses šķiet ka "mūžīgais dzinējs sanācis" un visiem ir sajūsma par neparasto ierīci... bet ēnas puse ir tāda, kuru retais piemin - patstāvīgie magnēti ar laiku "izlādējas" jeb zaudē magnētismu un ierīce pārstāj darboties... varbūt tas arī ir iemesls, kapēc tādi ģeneratori nav katrā mājā, mašīnā utt. Gudrie to zin, bet nesaka...

----------


## Speccy

> Vel jau varētu būt tā, ka viss tomēr darbojas pa īstam...


 Ja runājam par konkrēto iekārtu, tad tā tika riktīgi pētīta overunity.com forumā, ja interesē vari pameklēt, tika salīdzināti osciliskopa ekrāna attēli, un secinājums par slēpto bateriju bija diezgan acīmredzams.

Edit. Re kur atradu oriģinālo tēmu http://www.overunity.com/index.php?topic=1988.5

----------


## zzz

> šajos visos magnētiskajos ģenerātoros, motoros notiek pretējs process: magnētiskā lauka enerģija >>> elektriskā enerģija un mehāniskā enerģija...


 Teoreetiski taadu fignju it kaa vareetu uztaisiit, praktiski tur buutu drausmiiga kjeepa to piedabuut darboties (magneetiskaa materiaala ar atbilstoshaam iipashiibaam piemekleeshana un visas uzpariktes sakjibinaashana lai taa vareetu izmantot to demagnetizaacijas procesu) un ljoti shvaki magneeta kaa energjijas akumulatora parametri.

Tajos visos magneetiskajos muuzhiigajos dzineejos vistipiskaakais process ir "izgudrotaaju" nejeega korekti izmeeriit pateereeto un ieguuto energjiju. Nu un apzinaataa kraapshana arii jo biezhi.

----------


## Epis

> Ideja tur tāda, ka, izgatavojot rūpnīcā patstāvīgo magnētu, tajā tiek uzkrāta enerģija ( piem. lai radītu magnētu, magnēta materiālu ieliek spēcīgā elektromagnēta spolē ) elektriskā enerģija >>> magnētiskā lauka enerģija.
> šajos visos magnētiskajos ģenerātoros, motoros notiek pretējs process: magnētiskā lauka enerģija >>> elektriskā enerģija un mehāniskā enerģija...
> enerģijas nezūdāmības likums netiek pārkāpts... no vienas puses šķiet ka "mūžīgais dzinējs sanācis" un visiem ir sajūsma par neparasto ierīci... bet ēnas puse ir tāda, kuru retais piemin - patstāvīgie magnēti ar laiku "izlādējas" jeb zaudē magnētismu un ierīce pārstāj darboties... varbūt tas arī ir iemesls, kapēc tādi ģeneratori nav katrā mājā, mašīnā utt. Gudrie to zin, bet nesaka...


  ko līdzīgu es te arī pāris lapu atpakaļ minēju par to savu salīdzinājumu starp magnētu un Supervadītāj Elektro magnētu(SEM) ka abi ir pilnīgi vienādi, bet starpība tāda ka uzlādējot SEM var dabūt atpakaļ visu lādiņu, bet no magnēta to izdarīt ir daudz grūtāk, bet teorētiski tam vaidzētu būt iespējamam, līdz ar to kautkādu kustošu rote'jošu Devaisu kas iet tikai no Plikiem magnētiem uztaisīt vaidzētu būt iespējamam bet tas Nebūs nekāds Haļavnijs ģenerātors, jo demagnētizē magnētus. 

Iespējams ka tas Steorn kautko rotējošu uzķilēja bet aplauzās karedzēja ka magnēti ātri demagnetizējās, tehniski ko tādu būtu viegli uztaisīt ar  ār viss nekvalitātīvākiem magnētiem (tie kas ļoti ātri demagnetizējās) un tad beidzot vis būtu Skaidrs ar šo Fake Free Enerģy dzinēj Topiku, un varētu visu  smuki izskaidrot visiem Free energy Faniem  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Teoreetiski taadu fignju it kaa vareetu uztaisiit, praktiski tur buutu drausmiiga kjeepa to piedabuut darboties


 IMHO tā strādā viss prastākais elektriskās strāvas transformātors... Viena spole ar strāvu to uzmagnetizē, otra spole šo magnetizēšanas enerģiju uztver un ražo savu strāvu... Par mūžīgo dzinēju gan to īsti nenosauksi...

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā vēlme izspiest no magnēta energiju ir nesaprašanā, ka tam laukam nav tā ""zemā"" enerģijas līmeņa, lai kaut kādu enerģiju varētu iegūt.
Siltuma dzinējiem ir kaut kāda vides temperatūra, piemēram 293K, kaut kāds spiediens - atmosfēriskais un kaut kāds siltuma avots - benzīns, malka, karsts vulkānu ūdens vai koncentrēta Saules enerģija un tad nu darba viela vai nu sadeg un tās degšanas produkti ir ar pavisam citu temepratūru un spiedienu, vai nesadegot arī sakarstot rada spiedienu uz virzuli. Tā enerģija var rasties tāpēc, ka ir 2 vides, starp kurām mainoties spiedienam, var notikt darbs.  Magnēta ekvivalents lielai siltuma mašīnai būtu vai nu vide bez skābekļa, kurā degviela nedeg, līdz ar to nekadu augstāku temepraturu iegūt nevar, vai vide ar pārāk zemu temperatūru, kurā darba viela nemaina savu agregatstāvokli un nerada spiedienu uz virzuli, vai arī nav Saules, kura kaut ko karsē un iztvaicē tvaikā, vai arī pārāk karsta vide, kurā darba viela visu laiku atrodas iztvaicētā stāvoklī un nav vides, kur tai atdzist. Jebkādi mēģinājumi ienest auksto, dzesējošo vai karsto iztvaicējošo vielu no malas tāpat nav iespējami, jo visa vide ir viendabīga.
Gravitācijas - HESa ģenerators megnētu energija ekvivalentā būtu jārealizē uz plaknes bez iespējas ūdeni pacelt augstak un tad ļaut tam tecēt uz leju, iegūstot enerģiju. Vai arī tāda vidē nebūtu Saules, kas iztvaicē ūdeni un veido mākoņus gaisa atmsofērā, kurā pietiekami mazas** ūdens daļiņas var pacelties uz augšu, vai Mēness, kas rada paisumu un begumu un to līmeņu starpību.
Proti, tā ir vide, kura reiz kas pacelts, vairs nevar tikt nomests, vai otrādi - pacelts, jo nav kur, reiz atdzisis - sasildīts, vai reiz pārkarsēts un iztvaicēts - atdzesēts un kondensēts. 

**Ja pareizi atceros, mikronu lielas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vel jau varētu būt tā, ka viss tomēr darbojas pa īstam...
> 
> 
>  Ja runājam par konkrēto iekārtu, tad tā tika riktīgi pētīta overunity.com forumā, ja interesē vari pameklēt, tika salīdzināti osciliskopa ekrāna attēli, un secinājums par slēpto bateriju bija diezgan acīmredzams.
> 
> Edit. Re kur atradu oriģinālo tēmu http://www.overunity.com/index.php?topic=1988.5


 Paldies par shēmām... pirmais ko redzu, ir pustilta shēma, kādu lieto dažos impulsu barokļos... tas pats tinums, kas kalpo motora griešanai, kalpo arī enerģijas uztveršanai... principā varētu šo ideju sameistarot un pamēģināt..., kā tas dzīvē uzvedās...
Daži jautāja, kā izmērīt saražoto / patērēto enerģiju? nevajag mērīt!!! ja ierīce saražo vairāk enerģijas, nekā patērē, tad tā darbosies... un kondensātora spriegums palielināsies līdz iestājas enerģijas līdzsvars...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nav jegas! Pat ja tev nestradas, tad tu neko nebusu pieradijis, jo tie chalji turpinas duudot, ka tu kaut ko neesi izdarijis pareizi! Vari jau megjinat, bet tu tachu saproti - tur ne kaa nav.. tuftelis! motors un gjenerators! Motoru baro ar impulsiem. (vai otradi)
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Nje, atrunaat cilveekus no buuvnieciibas gan nevajag. 

Ja ticaas un skjietaas ka "tur kaut kas ir" , tad vajag uzbuuveet un paarbaudiit. Tas ir tikai normaali.

Uzbuuvees pirmo, otro, piekto, desmito, tad jau praksee redzees _kas_  tur ir un cik lielaa meeraa veerts ticeet muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiitaaju bazaariem. Maaciibu process ar laboratorijas darbiem, taa sakot.

Ko gan pavisam noteikti nevajag, tas ir ******* dzhekinja tipa bezgaliigaas tukshaas pljurksteeshanas.

----------


## Džeks

Vēl tomēr drusku par magnetu pie griestiem. Ka nav miera ne? Kas rada enerģiju tai hidroelektrostacijā. Vai tik ne gravitācija. Ūdenss massa gravitācijas spēka ietekmē dzen ģeneratoru- piem griež magnetu starp spolēm, un tad saules enerģija visu atgriež sākuma punktā . Bet tieši gravitācijas spēks rada enerģiju attiecīgajā iekārtā. Vislīdzīgākais spēks gravitācijai ar vienu gravitācijas centru ir magneta spēks, bet ar diviem poliem un atšķirībā no gravitācijas mēs mākam tā spēku atslēgt, ekranēt, locīt spēka līnijas. Tad kāpēc no magneta spēka tik viennozīmīgi nevar iegūt enerģiju? Jeb mēs vienkārši negribam. Tai manā piemērā jau ar gravitācija pastrādā uz vienu galu un tad magnets uz otru. Magneta kustību gravitācija atgriež sākumpunktā.

----------


## a_masiks

> Bet tieši gravitācijas spēks rada enerģiju attiecīgajā iekārtā.


 Nē. Un magnēts pats par sevi arī nerada. Enerģiju rada objekta-vielas-massas stāvoklis attiecībā pret šiem laukiem/spēkiem.
Tā saucās POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija. Ūdenim, kas atrodas HESA dambī, sakarā ar to, ka tas ir pacelts vairākus metrus virs zemes virsas piemīt potenciālā enerģija. To izsaka ūdens līmeņa augstums un ūdens massa. Krītot lejā, gravitācijas lauka iespaidā, potenciālā enerģija pāriet kinētiskajā, kura tiek trasnformēta ar turbīnām mums vēlamajā - mehāniskajā vai elektriskajā. Gravitācija nav tā, kura novieto ūdeni augstāk par zemes līmeni. Gravitācija ir tā, kura nosaka ka ūdens pacelts augstāk ir ar lielāku potenciālo enerģiju gravitācijas laukā.  Šis ir ezotēriķu lielākais bzdings, ka viņi savā apziņā putro lauka īpašību (iespēju)  veikt darbu (transformēt enerģiju)  ar pašu darbu (ar enerģiju).

PS - iespēja "ieslēgt"/"izslēgt" magnētisko lauku arī nozīmē piešķirt kādam objektam lielāku vai mazāku potenciālo enerģiju. Šī iemesla dēļ jebkura veida ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas darbība patērēs tieši tik daudz *enerģijas*, cik to iegūs tas "kāds objekts". Protams, plus visādi zudumi "slēdža" sistēmā -berze, fuko strāvas, siltums, utt...

----------


## Džeks

Skaidri un saprotami.

----------


## Delfins

es tomēr nesaprotu, kā tu grasies atslēgt milzīgu magnētu, vai arī tev jābaro milzīgs magnēts "gravitācijai"..

Turklāt dabiskais cikls - grav.-saule-iztvaikošana-nokrišņi-koncentrācija  nenotiek vienā sekundē. paiet n-tās dienas, lai konkrētais m3 atgrieztos turpatās. tas nekas ka tas viss konstanti "peld", jo tam visam pamats ari nav radies "uzreiz" un pakāpeniski izveidojies konstants cikls. (kas arī ir ne visai konstants atkarigs no laik apstakliem)

Nu tad  ludzu uzzime shemu, jo es nestados prieksa, ka tu to visu grasies saslegt kopa. mani interese tikai viss cikls kopuma, nevis tikai atseviska daļa

----------


## Džeks

Tobiš. Ja ir kautkāds mistiskais magnētiskais vai torsionu lauks ko mēs vēl nezinam, tad ar magnetu to var pārvērst mums vēlamajā enerģijā. Vai otrādi- ja ar magnetiem izdodas iegūt enerģiju, kaut lai verķis neapstājas, tad ir tas mistiskais lauks. Gaidam pierādijumus vai meklējam paši.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl jau ir tāda lieta, ka magnētu gluži nevar tā ekranēt un iegūt skaidri norobežotu spēka kūli ar tik maz enerģijas, kas nu vilks un darīs un pēc vajadzibas pārslegsies un atslēgsies, nodrošinot ciklu un pats sevi uzturot.

Piemērs ir kaut vai vēja ģenģeris, kuram lāpstu aerodinamiskas formas pēc uz vienu tās pusi ir lielāks spiediens, uz otru mazāks vai ūdens caurule, pa kuru iztek skaidri norobežota ūdens strūkla un krīt uz vienu turbīnas rata pusi, nevis viss ūdens blāķis uz visu ratu (OK, tās HESa lāpstas ir liektas un spirālē un nav gluži tā, bet tas piemēra skaidrībai), vai rata viena psue atrodas tekošā ūdenī, bet otra - gaisā, kas ir 600x mazāk blīva vide.

Nav jau tās iespējas nodrošināt atkārtotu ciklu - vienreiz pievilka un tāda nu ir magnēta daba, vilks atkal un neatlaidīs bez enerģijas tērēšanas.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja ir kautkāds mistiskais magnētiskais vai torsionu lauks ko mēs vēl nezinam, tad ar magnetu to var pārvērst mums vēlamajā enerģijā.


 Arī nē. Viens lauks citu lauku neietekmē. Vismaz mazo jaudu un mazo massu gadījumā. (jaudas un massas ne lielākas par Sauli...) 
Dažādi lauki var ietekmēt vienu un to pašu objektu, tādā veidā transformējot enerģiju vienā laukā par enerģiju otrā laukā. Bet tas notiek tikai caur kādu objektu, kurš pakļauts abiem laukiem. Nu, piemēram lifta kabīne...
Bet sakarā ar to, ka visādi mistiskie lauki izmērāmi un reāli iedarbojas tikai uz atsevišķu dīvainu īpatņu apziņu - vērā ņemamu labumu darba veidā iegūt nevar. Lai gan tīri finansiāli ir novērojams lietderīgs efekts. Sterons ieguva pāris ļimonu, Buiķis ar torisnu laukiem ļāva krievu militāristiem nopelnīt (tādā pašā veidā kā Steorns...).

----------


## Džeks

Bildi tā arī nemāku te iedabūt ko uzzīmēju vordā. Moš jāsauc bērni talkā. Es veicu dažus tik triviālus eksperimentus, ka nevaru uzreiz piekrist, vai atspēkot domu par sviru- ceļa spēku vienmērību. Ņēmu palielu dzelzs šaibu 4 mm biezu. Uz tās noliku polietilēna plēvi, tad 0,8 mm skārdu, tad vēl plēvi un virsū U (I_I aptuveni šādi) veida tērauda (?) magnetu no 4 salipinātiem klučiem 7x14x14 katru. Un šie caur to skārdu šaibu neceļ, praktiski nepievelk. Tad paņemu tādu pašus divus magnetus un skārdu izvelku ārā aiz 90grādu lenķī nolocītas malas. Divi vienādi poli spēj pievilkt vairāk un pārvarēt berzi, kā tie četri kam abi poli ir pie skārda izrāda pretestību. Un bez skārda lielo šaibu ceļ pat caur diviem polietilēniem. Principā pietiek  divus skārda gabalus pielīmēt pie poliem tā lai tie nesaskaras un magnets pievelk (_A_ Šeit A ir itkā U ar kājām gaisā) , bet kad tos sabīda kopā,  magnets atslēdzas. Cik garš ceļš jāveic skārdam ar mazo spēku attiecībā pret to cik strauji izzūd magnētiskais spēks pārvarot attālumu manā modelī? Grūti viennozīmīgi apgalvot ka tas ir kā arhimeda svirai. Magnetisko spēka līniju virzieni tiek locīti un izdara pretdarbību, bet cik daudz? Galvenās spēka līnijas jau ir šķērsvirzienā tai kustībai un vēl daļu sāna līniju kas traucē šai polkurpju nobīdei var ieslodzīt metāla čaulā-ekrānā iebāžot pašu U magnetu. Drošvien arī tas ir nesaprotami, bet ja ir kas darīts ar magnetiem tad iedomāties viegli. Tā mēs mazie meža dīvainīši spēlējamies ar magnētiņiem. Un mana interese ir saprast vai pierādīt, atkārtot vai apgāst you-tubes modeļu  eventuālo spēku esamību. Vinnējis būšu abos gadijumos.

----------


## Džeks

"Arī nē. Viens lauks citu lauku neietekmē. Vismaz mazo jaudu un mazo massu gadījumā."  Ja mēs nezinam par tādu lauku, tad nezinam arī vai saule daļu enerģijas neizstaro šai laukā ko mums nočiept.

----------


## Delfins

> Bildi tā arī nemāku te iedabūt ko uzzīmēju vordā. Moš jāsauc bērni talkā.


 sāk izklausīties, ka esi vecs marazmatiķis.. moš Raimondiņa otrais "es" !?  :: 

kā var kaut ko mūsdienās inženierēt un nezināt par Visio/CAD un export fīčām  ::  ... un rasējumu zīmēt Wordā  ::  ... nu LOL..............

----------


## Džeks

Vecs ir nosacīts jēdziens. Bet manuprāt ziņkāre ir tuvāk jaunībai nekā visu noliedzoša turēšanās pie viena likuma, stagnātiski necenšoties iedziļināties vai saprast kādu jaunu versiju. Kad mācijos unversitātē datori vēl bija ar perfokartēm. Zini kas tas ir? Aptuveni noderīgs kā caurums galvā. Tāpēc neesmu ar copy-paste referātus rakstijis un te ar rezultāts. Darbam un sportam nevajadzēja un tagad tikai mācos. Datoram samainīt vinču, barību vai atmiņas nav problēmu bet par instalāciju jākonsultējas. Paskaidrotu ko nozīmē tā trīs burtu kombinācija dabūtu bildīti.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom

šis būs pavisam vecs izgudrojums  :: 
diemžēl tā laika advancētie  "'speciālisti""īsti neuztvēra, ko tālāk........._

----------


## Vinchi

Sorry Raimond bet vai tu pats saproti ko un kur tu postē!?

Tas nav nedz magnētiskais ģenerators nedz arī motors!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nav jegas! Pat ja tev nestradas, tad tu neko nebusu pieradijis, jo tie chalji turpinas duudot, ka tu kaut ko neesi izdarijis pareizi! Vari jau megjinat, bet tu tachu saproti - tur ne kaa nav.. tuftelis! motors un gjenerators! Motoru baro ar impulsiem. (vai otradi)
> Beefs


 šodien iesāku to verķīti būvēt... elektroniskais slēdzis būtu tā kā salodēts... vel tas motors jāsavāc kopā... un tad redz, ko šis saka...
Man ir tāds teiciens:
Neticība ir cilvēka vājākā vieta, bet lētticība ir kā slimība!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tā kā shēmā ir pamatīgs elektrolītiskais kondensātors... gribu padalīties ar vienu novērojumu, ja kondensātoru uzlādē un pēc tam uztais īso... ir blīkšķis un špreksteles... bet velreiz uztaisot īso, kondiķī vel ir enerģija... un velreiz pašķīst špreksteles... vai te nevarētu būt tāds efekts... ka motors tiek griests ar asu impulsu.... un kondiķis tā kā negrib izlādēties... bet kondiķis arī tiek uzlādēts ar daudz zemāku maiņstrāvu... Principā tāda kā ķīmiskā inerce, vai kā varetu nosaukt... būs jāpaeksperimentē arī ar statisku iekārtu ( blokingģenerātors pie kondiķa ) - tātad spolē enerģiju uzkrāj no kondiķa ar asu impulsu, bet izlādē ar daudz zemāku frekvenci ( enerģiju atgriež atpakaļ kondiķī )... ( spoles uzlādes tinumam ir maza induktivitāte, bet izlādes tinumam lielāka )... jūsu domas?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu iemet kadu shemu! Vabut kadu vertigu ieteikumu varesim dot!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## next

Induktivitaate ir pasham kondensatoram, jo lielaaks kondikjis jo lielaaka L.

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...bet velreiz uztaisot īso, kondiķī vel ir enerģija... un velreiz pašķīst špreksteles... vai te nevarētu būt tāds efekts... ka motors tiek griests ar asu impulsu.... un kondiķis tā kā negrib izlādēties... bet kondiķis arī tiek uzlādēts ar daudz zemāku maiņstrāvu... Principā tāda kā ķīmiskā inerce, vai kā varetu nosaukt..........izlādē ar daudz zemāku frekvenci ( enerģiju atgriež atpakaļ kondiķī )... ( spoles uzlādes tinumam ir maza induktivitāte, bet izlādes tinumam lielāka )... jūsu domas?


   spole nav ideāla un tai ir arī prastā pretestība vadiem un arī kondensators nav ideāls un visu uzkrāto enerģiju atpakaļ neatdos





> Sorry Raimond bet vai tu pats saproti ko un kur tu postē!?
> 
> Tas nav nedz magnētiskais ģenerators nedz arī motors!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom


 atbilde uz šo



> Bildi tā arī nemāku te iedabūt ko uzzīmēju vordā. Moš jāsauc bērni talkā.
> 
> 
>  sāk izklausīties, ka esi vecs marazmatiķis.. moš Raimondiņa otrais "es" !? 
> 
> kā var kaut ko mūsdienās inženierēt un nezināt par Visio/CAD un export fīčām  ... un rasējumu zīmēt Wordā  ... nu LOL..............


 nu nezināja veči neko par moderno mūsdienu zinātni, bet pamatus binārajam kodam bija izdomājuši  - 
parasta atbilde uz favorītismu un offtopu

----------


## a_masiks

> nu nezināja veči neko par moderno mūsdienu zinātni, bet pamatus binārajam kodam bija izdomājuši -
> parasta atbilde uz favorītismu un offtopu


 Un tad? Tu pārdzīvo, ka toreiz veči labam perfokaršu lasītājam tā arī nepierīkoja klāt normālu datoru? Jā.... izglītība toreiz bija vēl švakāka un stagnātiskāka...

----------


## mpc

Es nesaprotu - vēl joprojām turpinās tesiņš par magnētisko mūžīgo dzinēju?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu iemet kadu shemu! Vabut kadu vertigu ieteikumu varesim dot! 
> Beefs


 Te būs:
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circ ... iments.jpg
Kur te varētu būt tā "sāls" ideja ir tāda, ka kondensators tiek izlādēts ( daļēji ) ar asu impulsu, bet uzlādēts ar daudz garāku impulsu... manuprāt ja ir atbilstošs impulsu samērs un frekvence, vajadzētu kondensātoram uzlādēties, no ķīmiskās inerces, vai rezonanses elektrolītiskajā kondensātorā... vajadzētu šo eksperimentu atkārtot arī ar bateriju ( kondensatora vietā ), vai viņa uzlādēsies uz ķīmiskās inerces / rezonanses rēķina?

----------


## zzz

> kondensators tiek izlādēts ( daļēji ) ar asu impulsu, bet uzlādēts ar daudz garāku impulsu...


 Un? No kurienes tur jebkaada ekstra energjija taapeec pierastos?

"Saals" taada ka apmeeram jebkuraa impulsu baroshanas blokaa notiekas taisni shaadi te "shausmiigi mistiskie" procesi - uzlaadee leeni, izlaadee aatri kondensatoru, vai otraadi. Neviens par muuzhiigo dzineeju taapeec paarveerties gan nav.

>manuprāt ja ir atbilstošs impulsu samērs un frekvence, vajadzētu kondensātoram uzlādēties, no ķīmiskās inerces,

Kas ir taa tjipa "kjiimiskaa inerce"? Un no kaa celjas fantaazija ka taa radiitu jebkaadu papildus energjiju?

> rezonanses rēķina?

Arliidzan "mistiskaa" un "gruuti aptveramaa" rezonases paraadiiba nekaadas ekstra energjijas nerada.


Karoche, publiski "teoreetiskie" "pamatojumi" neuzbuuveetam un nenodemostreetam muuzhiigajam dzineejam nav nepiecieshami. To drikjeeshana tikai novirza peetnieku no muuzhiigaa dzineeja praktiskaas izgatavoshanas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kas ir ķīmiskā inerce? paši zinat, ka ķīmiskas reakcijas nenotiek ar bezgalīgu ātrumu... tātad ideja ir tāda, ka kondensātors, vai baterija tiek izlādēta ar asu impulsu... kura brīdī ķīmiskās reakcijas nepaspēj līdz galam notikt... bet uzlādes impulss ir krietni garāks... un ķīmiskās reakcijas noris normāli... lai gan elektriskās daļas lietderības koeficents ir 0,80 - 0,95 , tomēr "liekā" enerģija rodas līdz galam nenotiekušajos ķīmiskajos procesos... mana shēmiņa ir radniecīga arī kādai teslas slēdža shēmiņai...
Principā var radīt arī mehānisko modeli: piemēram ir vibrējošs galds ( vibrē horizontālā plaknē ) un uz tā koka klucītis... ja galds vibrē ar augstu frekvenci, koka klucītis stāv uz vietas, jo tam ir inerce... ja galda vibrācijas frekvenci samazina, tad sāk vibrēt līdz arī koka klucītis... bet ja vibrācija ir asimetriska ( vienā virzienā asi pagrūž galdu, bet otrā virzienā atgriež lēnāk ), tad pie noteiktas frekvences un impulsu samēra, formas koka klucītis sāks pārvietoties noteiktā virzienā pa galdu... koka klucītis simbolizē ķīmiskās vielas, bet galda virbrācija - elektriskās strāvas izlādes un uzlādes procesus...

----------


## Delfins

> ķīmiskās inerces / rezonanses rēķina?

tagad atcerēsimies, kā tas izpaužās - nekontrolēti kodulu šķelšanas (kodolreakcija) un sprādzieni.
Vai to vajag dzinējam? Protams, ka nē.

----------


## Raimonds1

:: 
Tikpat labi ta ""inerce"" ne tikai turpina jau iesāktu procesu, bet arī tā uzreiz nesākas bez aiztures. Arī mehāniska analoģija.


:0   ::

----------


## mpc

Enerģija ~ Lādiņām ~ Ķīm. reakc. 
Tas cik ātri un ilgi lādē vai izlādē neitekmē "neredzamo" enerģijas daudzumu. Ja kondensators netiek izlādēts līdz galam (reakcijas nenotiek līdz galam), tad lādiņš paliek burciņā, attiecīgi nākamajā reizē kondensators uzlādēsies ātrāk - attiecīgi uzlādes strāva ātrāk samazināsies, kur arī izpaudīsies "lielākā" saģenerētā enerģija. Nevar paņemt enerģiju lādiņa formā (ar strauju izlādes impulsu), ja šis lādiņš vēl nav uzģenerēts (reakcijas nav notikušas līdz galam). Bez tam kondensatoriem un akumulatoriem ir arī ierobežojumi uz maksimālajām uzlādes/izlādes strāvām. Un jāatcerās arī tas, ka kondensators izlādējas pēc eksponenciāla likuma, ko vēl varētu apiet čakarējot izlādes patērētāja pretestību, bet nu par to nav jēgas nemaz domāt, jo lādiņš (enerģija) nevar rasties no vēl nenotikušajām reakcijām.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> > ķīmiskās inerces / rezonanses rēķina?
> 
> tagad atcerēsimies, kā tas izpaužās - nekontrolēti kodulu šķelšanas (kodolreakcija) un sprādzieni.
> Vai to vajag dzinējam? Protams, ka nē.


 Diez vai es šādi "uzlaidīšu gaisā" savu labaratoriju... un mazpilsētu  ::  runājot par kodolreakcijām, arī tām nav bezgalīgs reakcijas ātrums... ķēdes reakcija noris strauji un ātri, bet ne bezgalīgi ātri...
Runājot par to ķīmisko inerci, es biju iedomājies arī, ka šādā veidā varētu stumdīt vēlamā virzienā jonus un molekulas baterijas, vai elektrolītiskā kondiķa elektrolītā... ( pie asā izlādes impulsa tās tik pat kā stāv uz vietas, bet pie garā uzlādes impulsa - sāk pārvietoties vēlamā virzienā... )
Vel pieminēšu ka mehāniskajam modelim ( koka klucis uz galda ) ir arī reāli pielietojumi - tā būvē ultraskaņas mikrodzinējus...

----------


## zzz

Maakslinieciskajaa piemeeraa ar koka kluciiti, to paarvieto aareeji pieliktais darbs. Pat ja muuzhiigo dzineeju fans uzkonstrueetu asimetrisku svaarstinju uz kluciisha, kosmosaa tas taapeec neaizlidotu un pat nesaaktu nekur taalu aizraapot, tikai tik taalu cik pieljautu saakotneeji tam piedotaa energjija.

Taa safantazeetaa "kjiimiskaa inerce" ir totaali nekorekts un bezjeedziigs terminu savaarstiijums.

>( pie asā izlādes impulsa tās tik pat kā stāv uz vietas, bet pie garā uzlādes impulsa - sāk pārvietoties vēlamā virzienā... )

Ja staav uz vietas - taatad neatdod uzkraato energjiju. Elementaari.  ::   Ja kondensatoru (leeni) uzlaadee un peec tam (aatri) neizlaadee, tad protams tajaa uzkraataa energjija palielinaas. Tikai kaalabad kaadam liekas ka energjija kondensatora uzlaadeeshanai kritiis kaut kur no gaisa?

----------


## Džeks

Atgriežoties pie magneta atraušanas ar sviru. Atcerējos pieredzi. Ir strādāts ar tādu parikti kā High Jack. Tas ir tāds stieņa sviras auto domkrats. Var auto metru izcelt no dubļiem vai ar to kloķīti neuzmanīgi rīkojoties izdauzīt visus savus zobus. Nu redz ir tur metra kloķītis un vienā gājienā jāpaceļ ~2cm paredzēts 2T. Ir celts arī 4T, bet jau jāsvīst divatā. 20T ir vienkārši neiespējami. Tad es nezinu variantu kā ar 70 cm kloķīti onka var pacelt 20 T kaut tā 1cm augstumā un nedabūt brūnu kāju. Arhimeda svira tur nedarbojas točna.

----------


## ansius

> Arhimeda svira tur nedarbojas točna.


 un pēc kā tu to spried? nu ja nesaproti fiziku tad nelecies.

Einšteins labi saprata fiziku un matemātiku un tādēļ ieraudzīja caurumus un *spēja* pierādīt. Labi saptrata tādēļ ka gadiem strādāja patentu birojā kur izvērtēja un redzēja tūkstošiem "inovāciju" un "krāpniecību". pagaidām neviens nekādu free enerģiju pierādījis nav un tie kas mēģinājuši ir vai nu krāpnieki vai nu palaiduši garām kādu citu enerģiju, kas ir tikusi pievadīta sistēmai, ko pie iekārtas izvērtēšanas atklāj. E = mc^2 pat tad, ja tam netici. Ticība nemaina lietu esamību vai neesamību. Ir lietas ko mēs varam nomērīt, ir lietas ko nevaram. Free enerģiju nevienam nav izdevies nomērīt, bet enerģijas / masas nezūdamības likumu gan ir izdevies nomērīt un arī pierādīt.

----------


## Džeks

To ansius "Free enerģiju nevienam nav izdevies nomērīt". Tu vienkārši pārāk šauri apskati šo jautājumu. Free enerģija vai perpetum mobile ir tikai vārdi, bet to var saprast dažādi. Vai saules baterija vai vējdzirnavas nav Free enerģijas iegūšanas pariktes vai cilvēka mūža izpratnē perpetum mobile ? Tās tikai izmanto zināmas enerģijas plūsmas. E = mc^2 nenosaka citu enerģiju lauku neesamību. Tas ka magnetismam šai sakarā ir uzlikts tradicionālās zinātnes tabu, neliedz ar to nodarboties amatieriem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Tad es nezinu variantu kā ar 70 cm kloķīti onka var pacelt 20 T kaut tā 1cm augstumā un nedabūt brūnu kāju.


 Tu to uz magnetiem vai sviram vai uz ko attiecinaji? Neko no tevis rakstita nevar saprast...

Labak njem piemeru no Ingusa.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Ak nu viss parastais muuzhiigo dzineeju fana komplekts - ******* dzhekinsh neapjeedz atskjiriibu starp speeku un darbu, neapjeedz pats savu miiljoto magneetisko fiksatoru darbiibu, nihrena nav ar tiem praksee padarbojies un ir taada veida amatieris-"peetnieks", kursh "peeta" magneetismu ar meeli pa klaviatuuru.

Voobschem veel debiilaaks veidojums par epiiti muuzhiigo dzineeju faazee, un tas jau ir diezgan ieveerojams sasniegums.

----------


## Raimonds1

> ....Tās tikai izmanto zināmas enerģijas plūsmas.


  Jā gan, bet mainīgas plūsmas - zemu spiedienu - augstu spiedienu, paisumu - bēgumu, siltuma paceltu tvaiku - lietus sagādātu līmeņu starpību.  Nevis pastavīgu, nemainīgu, vienā virzienā vērstu spēku.
Atgriežoties pie šī     :: 



> > ķīmiskās inerces / rezonanses rēķina?
> tagad atcerēsimies, kā tas izpaužās - nekontrolēti kodulu šķelšanas (kodolreakcija) un sprādzieni.
> Vai to vajag dzinējam? Protams, ka nē.


 arī te var atrast racionālu ideju - un proti, ja būtu magnētisku elementu izotopi, kas pietiekami īsā laikā sķeļas par nemagnētisku elementu, tad atkal par magnētisku un tā ilgi ilgi  ::  , tad viss ar to magnētu enerģiju notiktu... diemžēl periodiskaja tabulā tādas rindiņas nav....
magnētiskajam materiālam magnētiskas īpašības atņem karsēšana līdz Kirī punktam, kas, protams, patērē daudz vairāk enerģijas, nekā iegūtu no tāda magnēta krišanas/celšanas

vēl viens mehānisks modelis ir šis
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1430



> ... ka pie noteikta vēja ātruma ģenerators ir pareizi jāslogo. Piemēram, Tev pūš 10 m/s vējš, no kura ar 3 m diametru varētu nosmelt 1,5 kW jaudu. Ja slogosi ar mazāku slodzi, tad spārni ieskriesies ātrāk. Ja neslogosi vispār, tie var ieskrieties pat divreiz ātrāk nekā optimālajā režīmā. Ja slogosi par daudz, drīz vien ģenerators apstāsies. To var saprast, ja paskatās jaudas/apgriezienu līkni


 un proti, enerģijas ""smelšana"" var notikt pie pareizas jaudas noņemšanas un saskaņotiem ""ātrumiem"' starp enerģijas nesēju un patērētāju.
Magnētu enerģijas sakarā ( piegriezies jau   ::     ) tas varētu nozīmēt magneta turēšanu kaut kādā robežtemperatūrā vai robežattālumā. Un tas robežas pārbīdei atkal vajag citu enerģiju - siltumu, mehānisku magnēta attālināšanu.

Vel viens tāda brīnumaina lauka piemērs, no kura gribētos pasmelt enerģiju ir gravitācija, un arī te, ja siltums to ūdeni nav pacēlis un lietus nolijis, vai Mēness pievilcis paisumā un pēc tam rotējot ap Zemi pārvācies citur velkot uz augšu nākošo porciju, nevis stāvot uz vietas ( kas ir ekvivalents tādam kartīgam magnētam, kas stāv uz vietas), tad sanāk analogija ar to, ka arī magnēts jākustina attiecība pret vada tinumu. Un proti, vajag otru enerģiju, lai to lauku izmantotu.

----------


## Džeks

Beef. Kas ko nesaprast? 70cm pret 1 cm ir pārnesums 1:70. Un 20T ar šādu sviru ceļot vaig 286 kg. Tādu kloķīti raustīt jābūt Bergmanim. Bet runājot par Free enerģiju te pat Latvijā. Ko mums te viedie apsprieda? Vai tik ne ogļu staciju, vai gāzes, vai ar leišiem ķert stipros kodolspēkus. Kas tas ir? Sazvērestība? Aprobežotība vai vienkārš stulbums ar visu Zinātņu Akadēmiju. Ja ir iespējama pilnīgi haļavnijā elektrostacija no temperatūras starpības, kas ap mums ir kā okeāns. Nepateikšu kur, Filipīnās vai Japānā jau ir gigavatu spēkstacija cik saprotu bez nevienas kustīgas daļas. 20 grādu starpība starp okeāna virsmu un 1 km dziļumu. Bimetāls tak siltumā rada EDS? Rupji divus metāla klučus (labi smalki saveidotus) ierokam pazemē un viss notiek mūžīgi (vismaz mūsu paaudzei) bez degvielas. Īslande tak uz geizera sildās, tāpēc baisi ietekmē zemes garozas siltuma balansu? Vienkārši IR nenormāls fosīlo enerģijas avotu lobijs, gan politikā, gan zinātnē. Cik ir dzirdēti jebkādi, kaut degvielas ekonomijas radikāli atklājumi, tad zinātnieki tikai sūdzās, ka finansējums nogriezts, laboratorijas slēgtas. Tā ir mūsu realitāte. Pērciet tik benžu, lejat aizvēsturiskos drinduļetos un sildaties ar akmeņogļu elektrību.

----------


## Delfins

> Vai saules baterija vai vējdzirnavas nav Free enerģijas iegūšanas pariktes vai cilvēka mūža izpratnē perpetum mobile ? Tās tikai izmanto zināmas enerģijas plūsmas.


 nevajag bāzt 2 dazadus terminus viena maisa. Free-Energy tik tiešām ir, bet uz papīra, jo saule/vējš nevienam nepieder un cilvēks vnk "pārpumpē" enerģiju - te darbojās tas pats likums- enerģijas nezudamības likums (enerģijas pārveršana citā)

perpetum mobile pēc būtibās ir 100% efektivitāte, un tas nozīmē, ka sadzīvē nav izmantojams. Pat ja zemes iekšējos ciklus nosauc par perpetum arī tie nav tādi - pārveršot enetrģiju citā tiek radīti blakus efekti - lidz ar zemes nodedzināšanu vai iesaldēšanu tam visam nebus nekdas jegas.




> Tas ka magnetismam šai sakarā ir uzlikts tradicionālās zinātnes tabu, neliedz ar to nodarboties amatieriem.


 takš sāc darboties, nevis forumā sēdi...

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar bimetāliem Latvijā nekas nesanāks.  Bet jānovērtē novēršanas no magnētiem un pievēršanās kam citam.

----------


## a_masiks

> Bet jānovērtē novēršanas no magnētiem un pievēršanās kam citam


 Garām. Pievēršanās "kam citam" ir bāzēta uz tās pašas aplamās zināšanu platformas. Ir vienaldzīgi, ko cilvēks ķer un kam pievēršas - tauriņiem vai dinozauriem, ja ķeršanas pamatprincips ir ezotērika....

>>>>*Džeks* 
ja jau vēja un saules eneģiju pieskaitīji Free enerģijai - kāpēc gan tur nepieskaiti fosīlo enerģiju??? Kāda tad starpība??? Fosīlā piekam ērtāka - gāzi atgriez un piešķil, ij būs tev siltums un enerģija. Saule pieejama tikai pa dienu, un efektīga tikai bez mākoņiem... Ne tev gāze zem zemes jāsagatavo, nekā - ieurb caurumu un pumpē ārā. Tāpat arī nafta. /imho esi sapisies meistarībā apzīmējot lietas ar neatbilstošiem apzīmējumiem... bet mums ir demokrātija - izrunāties tu drīksti kā vien vēlies.../

----------


## Raimonds1

redz, no siltuma enerģijas izmantošanas apspriešanas būtu lielāka jēga, jebkādā formātā, salīdzinot ar magnētiem un gravitāciju.

----------


## a_masiks

Kapēc tā domā?

----------


## Džeks

Klau a_masiks! Tev zem mājas ir sava gāzes, naftas, ogļu atradne ja tas viss Tev ir free? Man vēl par sauli, vēju un siltuma starpību ēna, saule vai virszeme, pazeme neviens samaksu neprasa. Uztaisam parikti un ir free enerģija. Neiebraucu, kā to nevar saprast. Labi, parikte kautko maksā, bet arī naftu nevar liet sev uz galvas vai graust ogles lai sasildītos.

----------


## zzz

Visgigantiskaakais free energjijas avots ir dauniisha dzhekinja bezgaliigaa un bezjeedziigaa meeles tirinaashanaas.

Vieniigaa probleema ka nekam lietderiigam tas objekts nav pielietojams principaa.

----------


## Delfins

> ja jau vēja un saules eneģiju pieskaitīji Free enerģijai - kāpēc gan tur nepieskaiti fosīlo enerģiju??? Kāda tad starpība???


 starpība ir tāda, ja atcerēsies no grāmatām - fosīlā ir neatjaunojams dabas resurss (ar domu ātrā gaitā). bet saule katru dienu "apstaro" zemi.

Imho vairāk jāpiedomā pie saules enerģijas kolekcijas/centralizēšanas un uzglabāšanas. saprotu, ka tie paneļi ir ļoti dārgi. Bet uzliekot milzīgu spoguli pa visu ekvatoru/tuksnesi āfrikā var tik daudz enerģijas salasīt.. turklāt ar laiku atdzesēs to zemi un iespējams tur sāks kaut kas augt un atjaunoties "zaļā daba"

----------


## Džeks

Pats vienkāršākais jau nodefinēt free energy kā to, kas radusies no nekā un ar vienu nezūdamības likumu to molča nolikt auzās. Tā to pat pamatskolnieks var. Man free energy ir tā par ko nav jāmaksā ne tagad, ne vēlāk par zagšanu. Ja kaut to enerģiju, ko Jūs te klibinot tastatūru tērējat, novirzītu inovatīvu risinājumu meklēšanai, nevis strīdiem par definējumiem un prastām zzz lamām, sen būtu pavirzijušies kaut solīti tuvāk tai free energy. Nu nav mūsu ražošana orjentēta uz free energy izmantošanu, nav. Nav ieinteresēti lētos un efektīvos risinājumos. Tāpēc jādomā pašam. Man te "koka un lupatu" propelers griežas tikai dažas nedēļas, toties cilvēki jau nāk interesēties cik, kas, kā.  Interese ir, bet Jūs tikai turpinat griest savas dzirnavas-"par visu jāmaksā, viss modernais ir dārgs, jāmodelē, jaudīgos datoros, vienkāršam cilvēkam tas par sarežģītu, tāpēc maksājiet tik krievam par gāzi, naftu un oglēm un amerikāņiem vai vāciešiem par tehnoloģijām. Kaut ko taustāmu savā, manā vai ļaužu labā esat izdomājuši? Jeb uzskatat ka ar savu tas nevar būt, tāpēc ka nevar būt, kādam diži palīdzat?

----------


## Džeks

Delfīnam taisnība. Cik sapratu tās Filipīnu bimetāla stacijas blakne ir okeāna virskārtas dzesēšana, kas tieši forši globālās pirts laikā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Maakslinieciskajaa piemeeraa ar koka kluciiti, to paarvieto aareeji pieliktais darbs. Pat ja muuzhiigo dzineeju fans uzkonstrueetu asimetrisku svaarstinju uz kluciisha, kosmosaa tas taapeec neaizlidotu un pat nesaaktu nekur taalu aizraapot, tikai tik taalu cik pieljautu saakotneeji tam piedotaa energjija.
> 
> Taa safantazeetaa "kjiimiskaa inerce" ir totaali nekorekts un bezjeedziigs terminu savaarstiijums.
> 
> >( pie asā izlādes impulsa tās tik pat kā stāv uz vietas, bet pie garā uzlādes impulsa - sāk pārvietoties vēlamā virzienā... )
> 
> Ja staav uz vietas - taatad neatdod uzkraato energjiju. Elementaari.   Ja kondensatoru (leeni) uzlaadee un peec tam (aatri) neizlaadee, tad protams tajaa uzkraataa energjija palielinaas. Tikai kaalabad kaadam liekas ka energjija kondensatora uzlaadeeshanai kritiis kaut kur no gaisa?


 Tavuprāt, kas notiek ar elektrolītiko kondensātoru vai bateriju, ja tam pieslēdz asimetrisku reaktīvo strāvu ( maiņstrāvu )? 
Cik zinu aķus lādē arī ar 10:1 uzlādes - izlādes strāvu... bet kas notiek ja uzlādes un izlādes enerģija ir vienāda, bet impulsu samērs ir 10:1 ( izlādē ar īsāku impulsu, uzlādē ar garāku )? tas ir interesants gadijumus, ko grasos arī izmēģināt...

----------


## zzz

> . Ja kaut to enerģiju, ko dauniitis dzhekinsh te klibinot tastatūru tērē, novirzītu inovatīvu risinājumu meklēšanai,


 Debiilais dauniiti dzhekinj, flag tebe v ruki, ej un tad arii novirzies uz innovatiivajiem risinaajumiem. Jo taalaak aizvirziisies prom no shii foruma, jo labaak.

Tu tiki daudzkaartiigi aicinaats:

- vaakties prom uz muuzhiigo dzineeju specializeetaajaam pljaapu vietaam un tur pljurksteet neierobezhoti

- uzbuuveet sava pasha " izgudroto"  20 tonnu magneetisko kompresoru ar rocinjaam. Termins uzbuuveet ar rocinjaam dauniitim dzhekinjam ir nesprotams, taa vietaa shi tik turpina murmuleet par 70cm klokjiiti un 20 tonnaam un fantazeet ciparinjus no griestiem.

----------


## zzz

> Tavuprāt, kas notiek ar elektrolītiko kondensātoru vai bateriju, ja tam pieslēdz asimetrisku reaktīvo strāvu ( maiņstrāvu )?


 Paaraak globaali formuleets jautaajums, bet vari buut droshs - nekaada liekaa energjija nerodas.

> bet kas notiek ja uzlādes un izlādes enerģija ir vienāda, bet impulsu samērs ir 10:1 ( izlādē ar īsāku impulsu, uzlādē ar garāku )? tas ir interesants gadijumus, ko grasos arī izmēģināt...

Abet luudzu, izmeegjini ar, un naakamreiz cel priekshaa nevis peetnieciibas plaanus, bet gan peetnieciibas rezultaatus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Yessss.... magnētisms ir offf...

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...definēt free energy kā to, kas radusies no nekā... Man free energy ir tā par ko nav jāmaksā ne tagad, ne vēlāk par zagšanu.


 tā enerģija no laika gala ir definēta kā visādu magnētu, torisonu un, gravitācijas mūžīgie dzinēji....
nevis kaut kad uzkrāti ogļūdeņraži, Saules enerģija- siltums, fotovoltaža vai koncentrācija - tvaiks turbīna, galu galā vis HESi un vēja ģenģeri - tās visas ir vairāk vai mazāk paredzamas un tradicionāli rēķināmas lietas


Yessss.... magnētisms ir offf...  sorry...tomēr nav...

----------


## Džeks

Lai arī vājais kodolspēks un elektromagnētiskais spēks mums ikdienā šķiet atšķirīgi, tiek uzskatīts, ka augstas enerģijas apstākļos tie kļūst par vienotu elektrovājo spēku. Uzskata, ka šī starpība starp augstas un zemas enerģijas apstākļiem ir saistīta ar Higsa bozonu. Spontānās simetrijas laušanas procesā Higsa bozons elektrovājajā telpā izvēlas virzienu, kas liek trīs elektrovājajām daļiņām kļūt ļoti smagām (vājie bozoni), bet vienai palikt bez masas (elektromagnētiskajam fotonam). Lai arī Higsa bozons ir standartmodeļa sastāvdaļa, to nekad nav izdevies novērot detektoros. Nesaprotu, kas Jums te nav skaidrs? Magnets ir kodolspēka nesējs. Tā kā no magnētisma nekur tālu neesam tikuši.

----------


## Džeks

To Raimonds1. Kurš to tā ir definējis? Tie kas to vienkāršoti cenšas noliegt, kā neiespējamu, nespeciālisti amatieri, vai ar magnētismu strādājošie zinātnieki?

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa, dauniisha dzhekinja bezgaliigie spami nebeidzas. Jo seviskji prikoliiga ir shaa teoreetiskaas fizikas terminu atverveleeshana uz taa fona ka shis ir pamaniijies pat sviraa un magneetos sapiities. Nu ja, papagailiiti jau ar vareetu iemaaciit pateikt Higsa bozons, tikai sapraata aiz taa buutu tieshi tikpat cik dauniisha dzhekinja galvinjaa.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Lai arī vājais kodolspēks un elektromagnētiskais spēks mums ikdienā šķiet atšķirīgi, tiek uzskatīts, ka augstas enerģijas apstākļos tie kļūst par vienotu elektrovājo spēku. Uzskata, ka šī starpība starp augstas un zemas enerģijas apstākļiem ir saistīta ar Higsa bozonu. Spontānās simetrijas laušanas procesā Higsa bozons elektrovājajā telpā izvēlas virzienu, kas liek trīs elektrovājajām daļiņām kļūt ļoti smagām (vājie bozoni), bet vienai palikt bez masas (elektromagnētiskajam fotonam). Lai arī Higsa bozons ir standartmodeļa sastāvdaļa, to nekad nav izdevies novērot detektoros. Nesaprotu, kas Jums te nav skaidrs? Magnets ir kodolspēka nesējs. Tā kā no magnētisma nekur tālu neesam tikuši.


   man personīgi nav skaidrs, ko Tu ar šīm zināšanam vari darīt. Ar makropasaules likumībām, enerģijas, masas, strāvas , ātruma un citām sakarībām , tas pariezi izmantojot , var iegūt un tērēt energiju, pārvērst viena veida energiju citā, bet ko Tu konkrēti vari darīt ar Higsa bozonu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džekiņ! Nokaunies! Tu nesaproti, kā darbojas svira, bet jau raksti par Higsa bozoniem! Esmu gatavs saderēt, ka tev nav ne mazākās nojausmas par to, kas ir augstas enerģijas apstākļi, elektrovājais spēks, Higsa bozons, spontānā simetrija, "higsa bozona virziens", vājie bozoni.
Tev nešķiet, ka ir nepieklājīgi vervelēt kaut kādu sviestu, pašam neizprotot 80% terminu no pateiktā? Man liekas, tu pat nezini, kas ir integrālis... :/ 
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

A Tu Beef atnāc ciemos un es tev ar to High Jack kloķīti parādīšu kā svira darbojas! Tāda apgaismība rodas! Zvaigznītes gar acīm lidinās. Kosmoss. Protams, ka daudz no tā teksta varu tikai nojaust, bet tieši tā pat kā Tu varu iepastot katra tā jēdziena definīciju.

----------


## zzz

Sviru vienu pashu dauniitis dzhekinsh varbuut arii ir aptuveni ar gruutiibaam apguvis.  :: 

Vot ja shis apsoliitios demonstreet, kaa shis taisaas taas 20 tonnas pa centimetram celt ar iisaa klokjiisha un magneetiski ezoteeriskaa speeka dievpaliigu, tad gan tur buutu ko paskatiities. Tikai shim jau viss purkskjis runaashanaa izskrien.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Sviru vienu pashu dauniitis dzhekinsh varbuut arii ir aptuveni ar gruutiibaam apguvis. 
> 
> Vot ja shis apsoliitios demonstreet, kaa shis taisaas taas 20 tonnas pa centimetram celt ar iisaa klokjiisha un magneetiski ezoteeriskaa speeka dievpaliigu, tad gan tur buutu ko paskatiities. Tikai shim jau viss purkskjis runaashanaa izskrien.


 Runājot par Dievpalīgu, tad bez jebkādām svirām varētu pārcelt pat kalnus....
20 Bet Jēzus tiem saka: "Jūsu mazticības dēļ; jo patiesi Es jums saku: ja jums ticība ir kā sinepju graudiņš, tad jūs sacīsit šim kalnam: pārcelies no šejienes uz turieni, - un tas pārcelsies, un nekas jums nebūs neiespējams. 
( Mateja 17. )
19 Un Viņš redzēja vīģes koku ceļmalā, piegāja klāt un neatrada uz tā nekā kā tikai lapas vien un sacīja: "Uz tevis augļi nemūžam vairs lai neaug." Un vīģes koks tūdaļ nokalta.
20 Un mācekļi, to redzēdami, brīnījās un sacīja: "Kā vīģes koks tik ātri nokalta?"
21 Bet Jēzus atbildēja un sacīja tiem: "Patiesi Es jums saku: ja jums ir ticība un jūs nešaubāties, tad jūs ne vien tā varēsit darīt ar vīģes koku, bet arī, kad jūs teiksit šim kalnam: celies un meties jūrā, - tad tas notiks.
22 Un visu, ko jūs ticībā lūgsit, to jūs dabūsit." 
( Mateja 21. )
Tomēr šķiet ka pirms Kristus kāds jau to ir paspējis izdarīt... ( pacēlis kalnu )
http://www.exoticindiaart.com/product/WG10/
 ::

----------


## Delfins

vislielākais bulšits ko esmu lasījis...

----------


## bbarda

Par to 70cm.garo kloķīti un 20T-dzelzsceļa aprīkolumā ir instrumenti kas ar tādu kloķīti spēj pacelt 60T.ja ir šaubas,aizejiet un paprasiet dzelzsceļa strādniekiem!!!

----------


## Džeks

bbarda kārtējo reizi demonstrē šā foruma stabīlo praksi baigi gudri komentēt atsevišķus teikumus ne mazākajā mērā neiedziļinoties par ko, kāpēc tas teikts, kādā kontekstā. Un kas bēdīgākais, lielie gudrinieki pilnīgi ignorē muļķības ko sarakstijuši un tik raksta jaunas, komentē magnetus, kas redzēti tikai spēļu mantiņās bērnībā. Caur tiem mēsliem gadās reta saprātīga doma. Lai Jums veicas!

----------


## Delfins

Lai tev veicās pašnodarbināties šķūnī/garāža... tad nāc uz forumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> bbarda kārtējo reizi demonstrē šā foruma stabīlo praksi baigi gudri komentēt atsevišķus teikumus ne mazākajā mērā neiedziļinoties par ko, kāpēc tas teikts, kādā kontekstā. Un kas bēdīgākais, lielie gudrinieki pilnīgi ignorē muļķības ko sarakstijuši un tik raksta jaunas, komentē magnetus, kas redzēti tikai spēļu mantiņās bērnībā. Caur tiem mēsliem gadās reta saprātīga doma. Lai Jums veicas!


 šī teksta analīze atklāj, ka Džeks patiesībā arī ir oficiāls  vai pašmācības PR speciālists.  Šī foruma stabilā prakse, par spīti atsevisķiem gadījumiem, ir tomēr daudz maz turēties pie datiem, faktiem, pierādītām likumībām un tehniskiem argumentiem, nevis ezotērikas, vai arī, diskutējot par argumentiem, tos tomēr daudz maz vispusīgi apspriest, nevis mētāties ar pagalvojumiem. Šādā veidā apšaubot foruma kvalitāti, iespējams ir vēlmīte uz vispārējā sašutinājuma viļna paraut līdzi ari da jebkādas vajadzigas kritikas noliegumu. 
edziļināšanās koncepts dažādos jautajumos foruma biedru izpildījumā, lai arī reizem ne ideāls un vispusīgs, tomēr ir par kārtu labāks, nekā Džeka  PR argumenti pret fizikas likummiem, ko min riebīgie oponenti. Vieglaja valodā - Džeks pats neiedziļinas argumentos, bet parmet to citiem ( ko dažs labs noteikti pamanīs un spers pretī) , izraisot jaunus un jaunus iebildumus un uzturot sviestu forever.
Magnētus redzējušie komentētaji komentē, izmantojot fizikas likumus, pierādītas sakarības, pec kurām darbjas gan fizikas kabineta uzskates līdzekļi, gan  komercializētas miljonu eksemplāros ražotas mašīnas. Vēl viens aķis lūpā dažam labam niknam eksakto parstāvim, lai turpinātos šis sviests.
Nosaucot tam visam pa virsu visu pretargumetāciju par mēsliem pat tehniski un eksakti domājošam būtu jābūt skaidram, kas šis teksts ir.

iepriekšējais magnētists stāstija -- tūlīt būs, gaidiet validāciju.... Džeks - greizā spogulī atstaro atpakaļ oponentu argumentus (tipa - pats tāds).

Kā PR teksta vērtējums - viduvēji. Pārspīlējums. Vismaz 2 argumenti par daudz.  Tas protams nenozīmē, ka neviens te neuzķersies un neies vaļā viss no sākuma ar jaunu sparu.

----------


## Džeks

Šā foruma izcilākie fakti!
a_masiks teica "Lai 20 000kg magnēts atrautos nost - tev metāls jāatbīda 1mm"
0xDEAD BEEF raksta "Tiesi ta ari notiek - mazliet atlipina un uzreizu krit nost!"
Izcili zinātniskie sasniegumi! Šie kungi saprātīgā vecumā ir turējuši rokā magnetu? 
Pārējie bij drusku iemudžināti kontekstā lai te smuki noliktu apskatei.
Kad demonstrēja pirmos auto arī atradās simtiem gudrinieku, kas argumentēti pierādija, ka neviens saprātīgs cilvēks tai smirdošajā tačkā negribēs braukt. Tā ir bijis un būs par daudzām tehnoloģijām, kas izmainijušas pasauli. Neizlasot visu sākt spriedelēt par pirmiem teikumiem? Tas ir gudrības etalons? 
Es atbalstu "Nekad, nesaki nekad" un cenšos izprast tās teorijas, kaut skepse protams ir.

----------


## Delfins

Vispār jau "Nekad, nesaki nekad" attiecās uz ezotēriku un varbūtības teroriju + savstarpējām attiecībām sabiedrībā...
Eksaktajās zinātnēs ir likumi, un tur tas nedarbojās... nu nebūs a, ka kādu dienu pacels kalnu un pārvietos okeānā, izmantojat domu gribu un neizmantojot megaspēku tera-flopa-giga-Watos...

----------


## a_masiks

> a_masiks teica "Lai 20 000kg magnēts atrautos nost - tev metāls jāatbīda 1mm"


 Un kas cienītajam liek domāt ka tā nenotiks?
Ja paskatamies linku un raksturlielumus - 2000 kg stipram magnētam piekarinot 1500kg  smagu dzelzi - magnēts to noturēs.
atbīdot par 1mm no magnēta - dzelzs gabals pilnīgi droši nokritīs. Ibo magnēta spēks būs vairs tikai 1000-1200 kg.

http://www.h-lift.com/magneticlifter.htm

----------


## jeecha

Dzhekinj, shis nav filozofu pulcinsh un verbaalais onanisms te nav paarlieku lielaa cienjaa.

Ja gribi lai tavas idejas kaads uzklausa - tev ir lieliska iespeeja taas aprakstiit raseejumu (vai vismaz skichu) veidaa, praksee un ar apreekjiniem (un ja apreekjini nesapas ar patreiz pienjemto teoriju - noraadiit kas tieshi teorijaa vareetu buut labojams) pieraadiit iekaartas darboties speeju. Ja praksee noveerojamais atshkjiraas no patreiz pienjemtaas teorijas - iipashu uzmaniibu pieveerst meeriijumu metodologjijai un potenciaalaas kljuudas apreekjiniem (tipisks muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaaju klupshanas akmens).

Pagaidaam viss ko tu esi izdariijis ir - aprakstiijis iekaartu kura peec teorijas straadaat nevar (tavs guljammaisa kompresors), nolicis visu patreiz pienjemto teoriju magnetisma jomaa, prastaa veidaa centies atvairiit jebkaadu pret tavaam idejaam veerstu kritiku un argumentaaciju, un par spiiti savai pilniigai mazspeejai magnetisma teorijaa esi visiem paarmetis to ka tie "nav magnetu rokaa tureejushi".

Taakaa (citeejot labi zinaamu personu) - AIZVER MUTI!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Patiesībā es kļūdijos. Domāju, ka tie magnētiskie fiksatori darbojas pēc šāda principa, bet, acīm redzot, ir arī savādāki atkabināšanas principi. BET, vienā lietā gan es nekļudos, un tā ir sekojoša - magnētiskais pacēlājs nevarēs pacelt un nolaist 1mm atālumā esošu metāla plāksni, patērējot mazāk enerģijas, kā tiek pievadīts tam pacēlāja on/off rokturim. Esmu par to ļoti ļoti pārliecināts. Man vienkārši sākumā neienāca prātā doma par to, ka to kloķi varētu bū grūtāk kruķīt tad, kad "plāksne" nav pielipināta. Man tiešām ir apnicis te jau postēt, jo diskusija ir pilnīgi neauglīga un tālāk par tukšu muldēšanu džekiņš netiek. Tu, džekiņ, varētu praksē pārbaudīt kaut ko no visa šitā.

Sākumā atcerēsimies fiziku!
darbs = spēks * ceļš
potenciālā enerģija = masa*g*h

lai paceltu 10kg metāla plāksni, ir jāpieliek 100N spēks (f = m * g). lai paceltu 10kg plāksni 1mm augstumā ir jāpatērē 100N * 0.001 enerģija, jeb 0.1J. Pārbaudam, pēc otras formulas, kāda ir 10kg plāksnes 1mm augsutmā potenciālā enerģija - 10kg * 10m/s^2 * 0.001 = 0.1J. Izskatas, ka tik tālu mūsu fizika ir pareiza (formulas vismaz sakrīt, ne?)

Tagad kloķis, kurš tiek griezts - formula tāda paša - ceļš * spēks. Tikai ņemam vērā, ka ceļš = 2*pi*kloķa garums * kloķa griešanas grādi/360. Ja tev ir 1m garš kloķis, kuru pagriež par 90 grādiem, pieliekot 20kg(20kg = 200n) spēku, tad darbs, kas tiek veikt ir 2*3.14*90/360*200N = 314J! Sanāca diezgan daudz! izrēķinam ka fiksi, cik mm augsutmā varētu pacelt 20 tonnas, ja pieliek šādu enerģiju!!! 314 = 200 000N * x. x = 0.00157. Tātad - pagriežot 1nu metru garu kloķi pa 90 grādiem, pieliekot 20kg lielu spēku, mēs varam pacelt 20 tonas pa 1.5mm.
Beef
editL ja praksē rodas šaubas par pielikto spēku kloķim, tad var izmantot iekaramos atsperes svarus!

----------


## Džeks

To a_masiks. Tobiš Tu esi cieti pārliecināts ka tādam celtņa magnetam krāvējs stropētājs Fedja skraida no pakaļas ar kalkulātoru lai nedod dievs nepielipinātu plāksni kas vieglāka partiem 50-60% kravnesības, jo tad tak to tonu nedabūs nost. Būs jāsauc spridzinātāju brigāde? Jebšu velc aiz ausīm savu domu saprātā? 
To 0xDEAD BEEF. Tiešām neauglīga diskusija, ja es domāju par spēkiem kas darbojas tai 1mm, bet Tu rēķini to ko dara celtnis. Pēc visa tā man ir skaidrs, ka Tev nav priekštata par magnetiskā lauka īpašībām un kas bēdīgākais Tu arī negribi to papētīt. Parādi man formulu kā mainās pretestības spēki dzelzs gabalam pārvietojoties magnētisko indukcijas līniju virzienā salīdzinot ar pārvietojumu tām līnijām šķērsām un tad arī varēsim parēķināt ceļus, spēkus un citas interesantas lietas. Vismaz man interesantas.

----------


## Raimonds1

> ... nepielipinātu plāksni kas vieglāka par tiem 50-60% kravnesības, jo tad tak to tonu nedabūs nost........kā mainās pretestības spēki dzelzs gabalam pārvietojoties magnētisko indukcijas līniju virzienā salīdzinot ar pārvietojumu tām līnijām šķērsām un tad arī varēsim parēķināt ceļus, spēkus un citas interesantas lietas.


 ???? paskaidro sīkāk, ko biji ar šo domājis.

Un pats nerēķināsi?
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147

salīdzināšanas pēc apskaties, cik te ir formulu un grafiku!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Džekiņ! Parādi formulu, kas nosaka magnētiskā lauka spēka vektoru punktā x,y (x, y, z), un es tev likšu pretī formulu, kas parāda, kāds spēks ir nepieciešams, lai kaut kādā virzienā pārbīdītu punktu (metāla gabalu) šajā laukā.
Ideja ir ļoti vienkārša - ja tev ir punktveida obejkts, tad lai to bīdītu magnētiskājā lukā, ir nepieciešams tāds spēks un enerģija, kāda ir magnētiskā lauka spēku potenciālā atšķirība un atālums. Ja vēlies, tad varam vienkāršot uzdevumu punktveida magnētam, kuram magnētiskais spēks atālumā r no punktveida magnēta ir 1/x un izrēķināt, cik daudz spēka un enerģijas ir nepieciešams, lai šajā laukā kaut ko kaut kādā virzienā bīdītu. Viens ir skaidrs - kāmēr tu objektu bīdi pa vienāda potenciāla reģionu, tikmēr spēks praktiski vispār nav jāpielik.
Beefs

----------


## Džeks

1)"kā mainās pretestības spēki dzelzs gabalam pārvietojoties magnētisko indukcijas līniju virzienā salīdzinot ar pārvietojumu tām līnijām šķērsām?"
2)"kāmēr tu objektu bīdi pa vienāda potenciāla reģionu, tikmēr spēks praktiski vispār nav jāpielik" 0xDEAD BEEF
Paskaidroju sīkāk. Tās magnētiskās indukcijas spēka līnijas var redzēt http://wapedia.mobi/lv/Magn%C4%93tiskais_lauks 
attēlotas ar dzelzss skaidiņu palīdzību zem (1. 3. Magnēts). Tad nu lūk, pārvietojoties tām līnijām šķērsām (pa vienāda potenciāla reģionu) pa aptuvenu rinķa līniju sanāk ka attālums līdz polam nemainās un  tikmēr spēks praktiski vispār nav jāpielik. Tas ir velkot magnetu pa dzelzs loksni mēs pārvaram tikai berzi (liekas gan ka  arī magnētisko "berzi" jo dzelzs plāksnē rodas virpuļstrāvas, bet vai to gadijumā neveic tā spēka daļa, līnijas kas nav perpendikulāras plāksnei?)  Skaidri zināms ka zem dzelzs plāksnes (atkarīgs gan no biezuma) magnetiskā lauka nav. Tad atliek vien iedomāties ka dzelzs plāksnē ir caurums, kuram mēs magnetu uzvelkam virsū. Caur caurumu magnets pievelk arī to kas ir zem plāksnes, tipa nākamā plāksne. Tad tas arī ir princips kā darbojas tie  magnētiskie fiksatori un nav būtiski pārvieto magnetu vai polkurpi- to cauro plāksni. Visas slīpmašīnas izmanto tādu fiksatoru un slīpē arī mazas plānas dzelzss plāksnītes ko atslēdzot magn. lauku mierīgi noņem nost. Kā es saprotu magnetam uzbraucot uz cauruma plāksnē tās spēka līnijas tiek izlocītas no plāksnes un notiek pārvietojumi, mainās vienādo potenciālu reģioni un aug pretestības spēki mūsu magneta pārvietošanai, bet vai tas ir tiešā sakarībā ar Arhimeda sviru man pārliecības nav. Neiedziļinoties vienkāršoti pabāst šo zem arhimeda sviras, vai elektro dinamikas liekas nepareizi. 
Bet tur jau tas āķis, ka piemērotas formulas neatrodu. Varbūt nemeklēju pietiekami cītīgi.

----------


## Raimonds1

uzzīmē kādu zīmējumu un nofotogrāfē

----------


## zzz

dauniitim dzhekinjam jau reiz tika pateikts - "formulas",ko shis tur censhaas atrast, eksistee tikai atseviskjiem ljoti vienkaarshotiem gadiijumiem. Visos paareejos ir pietiekami sarezhgjiitas diferenciaalvienadojumu sisteemas, kuras tipiski nav analiitiski atrisinaamas.

Taapeec debiilajam dauniitim dzhekinjam viena no iespeejaam ir nokachaat kaadu no magneetisko lauku modeleeshanas programmaam un reekjinaat ar to.

Jebkuraa gadiijumaa - aizveerties nahren savus muldampaladzinjus rakstiit, kameer nav izgatavojis eksperimentaali (*ar rocinjaam , dauniiti,* nevis meeli) savus muuzhiigos dzineejus.

----------


## a_masiks

* Džeks* 
1) caurums metāla plāksnē, kurš ir lielāks par magnēta izmēriem - ne ar ko būtisku neatšķiras no plāksnes malas. Nav būtiskas starpības magnētiskajos spēkos - uzbīdi magnētu lielam caurumam virsū, vai aizvāc plāksni pavisam prom. Tīri psiholoģiski ir starpība, jo LIEKAS ka magnēts vēl aizvien atrodas uz plāksnes.... bet tehniski - nē. 
2) 


> pārvietošanai, bet vai tas ir tiešā sakarībā ar Arhimeda sviru man pārliecības nav. Neiedziļinoties vienkāršoti pabāst šo zem arhimeda sviras, vai elektro dinamikas liekas nepareizi.


 tas tu neiedziļinies, un tāpēc negribi redzēt analoģiju ar arhimēda sviru? Orģināli, odnako...

Paskaidrošu uz pirxtiem: metāla plāksnes malu, perpendikulāri pabīdod līdz pola pusei - tu dabūsi aptuveni 50% magnētisko saķeri, jo puse no magnēta lauka līnijām noslēgsies pa gaisu. Magnēta pola gali reālā dzīvē nav punktveida. Tiem ir diezgan lieli izmēri. Kaut vai tam pašam skaļruņa magnētam - mērāmi centimetros vai pat desmitos centimetru. Lai dabūtu 50% magnētiskā spēka zudumu - plāksne jānobīda vairāki centimetri. Ar mazāku spēku. Savukārt, atlipinot plāksi prom no magnēta - lauks zūd strauji, ar kvadrātisko attiecību. Attālums ir daudz mazāks, toties pieliktais spēks, lai veiktu šo attālumu -lielāks. Kopējais darbs - vienāds, tikai tīri psiholoģiski liekas, ka sāniski bīdot vajag DAUDZ mazāku spēku, nemaz neievērojot, ka CEĻŠ ir daudz reizes garāks. Pie kam - to var salīdzināt tikai tad, ja plāksne stāv ar pašu malu pie magnēta. Ja magnēts ir pielipināts plāksnei pa vidu - ir jāpārvar liela berze, lai tikai nokļūtu līdz plāksnes malai - tie ir pavisam nelietderīgi darba zudumi.

----------


## Džeks

Klau a_masiks. Tu varbūt izkaujies ar zzz par to vai pietiek ar Tavu elementāri ģeometrisko interpretāciju, vai tomēr vajag sarezhgjiitas diferenciaalvienadojumu sisteemas, kuras tipiski nav analiitiski atrisinaamas. Abi tak stāvat "frontes līnijas" vienā pusē un ar tik dažādiem uzskatiem tas nav viegli.

----------


## zzz

dauniiti dzhekinj, tu galiigi vari neuztraukties par muusu frontes pusi.  ::  

Vieniigaa starpiiba muusu frontes pusee ir ka es tevi uzskatu par neaarsteejami nelietderiigu muldonju, kameer citi veel puulaas tev kaut ko ieskaidrot ar uzskataamu ilustraaciju paliidziibu. dauniitim dzhekinjam nekas nepieleks taapataas, shis galu galaa ir atvaazaajies uz shejieni parunaaties, parunaaties, parunaaties.

Buuveet pashizgudroto muuzhiigo dzineeju realitaatee dauniitis dzhekinsh atteicaas, shaa kropliigaas liikaas rocinjas ir speejiigas tikai pa klaviatuuru tirinaaties.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja grūti iztēloties ar magnētiem, tad var ņemt analoģiju ar gravitāciju. Tas ir tas pats, kas braukt no kalna ar ragavām un censties izdomāt, kā nokļūt atpakaļ kalnā, nepatērējot enerģiju.

----------


## Epis

karoči iesaku beigt cepties par mūžigo magnētisko dzinēju tēmu (tur tāpat nekas nesanāks) 
uzgāju intresantu informāciju par zaļās energījas ražošanu:
Reku eiropas Nākotnes Zaļās enerģijas Karte, un mūsu valstī ir uzīmēta vējdzirnava kurzemes jūras piekrastē (tā bilde ir tik liela ka arī atrodās uz lietuvas teritorijas, bet skaidrs ka tajā piekrastē vēja ir papillo un vispār prieks ka viņi tur eiropā vispār kautko mums iezīmēja  ::  varēja LV iezīmēt arī biomasas generātoriņus
reku raksts par to nākotnes plāna jeb iniciatīvas "Desertec Industrial Initiative"  
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009 ... -desertec#

karoči no šitās bildes var redzēt ka ļoti iespaidīgi plāni eiropai ir būvēt Āfrikas tuksnešos saules koncentrātor +turbīnas stacijas. Plāni jau ir baigi grandiozie  ::

----------


## Speccy

Visiem skeptiķiem, šodien ir jūsu pēdējā iespēja nobalsot aptaujā un izteikt savas domas par Steorn http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=5.0  ::

----------


## Delfins

mūsu draudziņš  Steorn kaut kur pazudis... a bet jau decembra vidus  ::  .. tā arī nekas nav parādīts

----------


## Speccy

> mūsu draudziņš  Steorn kaut kur pazudis... a bet jau decembra vidus  .. tā arī nekas nav parādīts


 Rītā itkā taisās kaut ko demonstrēt, paskatīsimies ko tad šie rādīs.

----------


## zzz

Aijajai, speccy,  muuzhiigo dzineeju buuveeshanas domubiedru pulcinjaa darbiigums apstaajies, ka skeptikji uz turieni jaaicina? Paldies, nejuutos ieintereseets. :P

steorns varbuut kaadu cirka triku arii tur nodemonstrees lohiem (ja atkal horizontaalais taimkods neiestaasies), tikai tas jau nu chotka buus zem kraapshanas pantiem.

----------


## Speccy

> Aijajai, speccy,  muuzhiigo dzineeju buuveeshanas domubiedru pulcinjaa darbiigums apstaajies, ka skeptikji uz turieni jaaicina? Paldies, nejuutos ieintereseets. :P
> 
> steorns varbuut kaadu cirka triku arii tur nodemonstrees lohiem (ja atkal horizontaalais taimkods neiestaasies), tikai tas jau nu chotka buus zem kraapshanas pantiem.


 Vēl jau nav nekas sācies, lielā būvētāju aktivitāte vēl tikai priekšā, tāpēc savlaicīgi mēģinu popularizēt savu forumu, lai īsite būvētāji zinātu kurp doties. Bet arī tādi kā zzz ir aicināti izteikt savu viedokli, protams ievērojot foruma noteikumus  ::

----------


## zzz

Ko es domaaju par muuzhiigo dzineeju ar meeli buuveetaajiem, esmu jau pietiekoshi skaidri izteicis sheit, iet uz juusu privaato bomzhatnjiku - pardon, ir daaaudz interesantaaki un lietderiigaaki veidi ka laiku pavadiit. Vaarieties vien pashi savaa sulaa.  ::

----------


## Delfins

kur ir rakstīts, ka rit kaut ko radis?

----------


## Delfins

nu tā, kaut ko ir parādījuši.. var noskatīties video iekš steorn.com. Reāli ir jāskatā demonstrācija, nevis Live ieraksts - tur nav ko redzēt.

Uzskatāmi parādīts, ka tiek izmantots akumulators, kurš bīda motoru, kurš atkal atpakaļ kaut ko arī atnes (pēc inerces).
Tur jau sāka cepties, kapec nevarēja izmantot kondesatoru..  :: 
Attiecigi tas, ko es neredzēju - iekārta nepilda nekādas funkcijas - netiek darītis darbs - kaut vai tiek spīdināta lampa, kas nozime, ka iekartai nav pilnigi nekadas jegas.

----------


## malacis

toties par lētticīgo investoru samesto naudiņu ņammīgu oscilogrāfu nopirkuši..

----------


## Speccy

Subject:  Steorn's Orbo Electromagnetic Interaction COP >1
When:  Friday 8th January 2010       
Time:  17:00 GMT

Piektdien 19:00 skatamaies tiešo translāciju, tiks mērīts lietderības koeficients

----------


## zzz

Nu nee, speccy, muuzhiigais dzineejs, kuraa jaabaazh iekshaa 10Ah Nimh baterija, lai shis grieztos, tas ir shovs neaarsteejamiem lohiem.  :: 

Vienu nevar noliegt - siikais zhuliks seans dikti eleganti piesedza savu pakalju - ja shis bateriju buutu sleepis savaa viegli puscaurspiidiigajaa piramiidaa, tad, ops, tas buutu tieshss celjsh uz shaa tiesaashanu par kraapshanu. Tapeec zhuliks seans bateriju izstaadiija atklaati, kas nodroshina a) naakotnes atmazku, ka mees jau neko nesleepaam, tikai "godiigi" "kljuudiijaamies" muuzhiigaa dzineeja "peetnieciibaa", b) visi turpmaakie ticeetaaji un investori muuzhigajam-dzineejam-uz-baterijaam buus pilniigi un garanteeti lohi ar augstaakaas kvalitaates ziimi un sertifikaatu.  :: 

Kas attiecas uz el.jaudas/energjijas meeriishanu, ja slodze ir nelineaara, impulsu uttt, tad lai to paveiktu korekti, tas ir krietni netriviaals uzdevums. Lai pusliidz adekvaati demonstreetu ka shaa draza tjipa skaitaas ka "uzlaadee" to bateriju, tur ir ilga un garlaiciiga kjeepaashanaas ar baterijas laadeeshanu/izlaadeeshanu/ taas ietilpiibas atkaartotu noteikshanu ar intelektuaalu laadeetaaju, kas aiznjem dahrena stundas. No taa nekaads shovs nesanaak, lai nu zhuliks seans savu aparaatu vienkaarshi piekurbulee no paardesmit faradu kondensatora un ar parastu kjiinieshu voltmetru nodemonstree ka shaa kurbulis gan griezhas, gan uzlaadee sho kondensatoru (gan spiidina zilo gaismas diozhu virteniiti un speelee dziesminjas ar mp3 playeriiti  :: ).

----------


## Speccy

Varbūt tas arī ir tikai šovs, bet daudz interesantāk kā skatīties ziepju operas pa TV   ::  Kas attiecas uz lietderības koeficienta mērīšanu, pieņemsim ka no baterijas noteiktā laika brīdī tiek paņemts enerģijas daudzums impulsa veidā, un citā brīdī tiek iebāzsts atpakaļ 2x lielāks enerģijas daudzus, to visu var ar labu osciologrāfu nomērīt, nointegrēt spriegumu x strāvu un dabūt E in un E out, tas vajadzētu būt pietiekoši lai redzētu kas no tās baterijas izplūst un kas ieplūst, nezinu kā viņi to visu mērīs bet šovs sāksies piektdien   ::

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj, ja jau energija tik feini staigaa turp un naak atpakalj divreiz vairaak, tad tam taapat buutu jaanotiek arii ar lielu kondensatoru. Jeb vai pa tavai ticeeshanai siikais zhuliks seans atklaajis ne tikai mistiskaas magneetisma iipashiibas, bet arii mistiskaas bateriju iipashiibas, kaa rezultaataa taas aizvietot ar kondensatoru sheitan nekaadi nevar?

----------


## Speccy

> speccy beerninj, ja jau energija tik feini staigaa turp un naak atpakalj divreiz vairaak, tad tam taapat buutu jaanotiek arii ar lielu kondensatoru. Jeb vai pa tavai ticeeshanai siikais zhuliks seans atklaajis ne tikai mistiskaas magneetisma iipashiibas, bet arii mistiskaas bateriju iipashiibas, kaa rezultaataa taas aizvietot ar kondensatoru sheitan nekaadi nevar?


 Katram tas ticības slieksnis ir savādāks, man pietiktu ja tiktu nomērīts COP nu un vēl nebūtu par sliktu ja tos mērījumus veiktu arī neatkarīgi mērītāji. Tev varbūt vajag to kondensatoru un LED virteni, bet inženieri balstās uz mērījumiem   ::

----------


## zzz

Iepriekseejais steorna fans ar niku steorn baisi spieda uz zinaatnieku validaacijas komisiju kas tas nu buus apliecinaajums.

Kad valideetaaji pazinjoja ka nekaadus valideejamus datus kas noraadiitu uz energjijas rashanos no steorna sanjeemushi nav un klapee bodiiti ciet kaa bezjeedziigu, tad fans steorns attieciibaa uz zinaatniskajiem valideetaajiem apmeta kazhoku pa 180 graadiem un saaka shos shausmiigi niist.

Taa vinsh gadaas ar tiem lohiem-ticeetaajiem.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Katram tas ticības slieksnis ir savādāks, man pietiktu ja tiktu nomērīts COP nu un vēl nebūtu par sliktu ja tos mērījumus veiktu arī neatkarīgi mērītāji. Tev varbūt vajag to kondensatoru un LED virteni, bet inženieri balstās uz mērījumiem


  Jaaaa, un taatad inzhenieri beerninj speccy, kaadus ta meeriijumus uz kuriem tu balsties savaa pashreizeejaa ticiibaa, tu no sterona buutu sanjeemis? Viss *pii* slepens un paraksts par strateegjisko nosleepumu neizpaushanu? Jeb taa arii balsti savu ticiibu seana publiskjos lohu shovos un puscauspiidiigajaa piramiidinjaa ar bateriju un vispaar nevienu meerijumu?  ::

----------


## Speccy

Pirmkārts es neesmu teicis ka es kaut kam ticu, Steorn gadījumā ir konkrēti mērījumi no kuriem var izvirzīt konkrētus secinājumus, mērījumi nav pārāk sarežģīti un ir atkārtojami pat mājas apstākļos ja ir attiecīgi mērinstrumenti. Pirmais eksperiments parādīja ka Orbo motorā nerodas pretEDS, tad ir nepieciešams veikt mērījumus kas pārāda ka enerģija netiek ņemta no indukcijas zudumiem un trešais būtu nepieciešams nomērīt izmaiņas magnētos, ja tas viss tiks nomērīts un apstiprināts ar neaktarīgiem testiem tad secinājums būs acīmredzams jebkuram loģiski domājošam cilvēkam ar pietiekošu IQ. Protams ka parastam lauku cilvēkam ne silts ne auksts no tādiem testiem, bet no tādiem arī nav nekādas jēgas, jo Orbo produktus izstrādās un ražos nejau zemnieki kuri rakņājas kartupeļu dobēs bet izglītoti inženieri   ::

----------


## zzz

> Pirmkārts es neesmu teicis ka es kaut kam ticu,


 Nu, aakstiishanos ar un ap muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem tak taisi, bez ticeeshanas tas nenotiktu. 

>Steorn gadījumā ir konkrēti mērījumi no kuriem var izvirzīt konkrētus secinājumus,

Kur ir? Tev ir, jeb seans juutuubee maakslinieciski rokas plaatiidams taa zinjoja?  :: 

> mērījumi nav pārāk sarežģīti un ir atkārtojami pat mājas apstākļos ja ir attiecīgi mērinstrumenti. Pirmais eksperiments parādīja ka Orbo motorā nerodas pretEDS, 

I kaa, atkaartoji un paraadiiji?  ::  Jeb joprojaam tante seans juutubee taa teica, taatad taa noteikti ir taisniiba.  :: 

>tad ir nepieciešams veikt mērījumus kas pārāda ka enerģija netiek ņemta no indukcijas zudumiem un trešais būtu nepieciešams nomērīt izmaiņas magnētos,

Par shitiem niekiem pagaidaam neuztraucies, tu hotj dabuu lai kurbuleejas aparaats. Veelams bez baterijas.

>ja tas viss tiks nomērīts un apstiprināts ar neaktarīgiem testiem tad

Viena otra valideetaaju komanda (pasha steorn izraudziita, ja tev piemirsies): ieguutaa energjija = necik 

> secinājums būs acīmredzams jebkuram loģiski domājošam cilvēkam ar pietiekošu IQ. 

Secinaajums jau tagad un jau sen ir aciimredzams jebkuram logjiski domaajosham cilveekam. Tas tik ticeetaajiem veel probleemas.

> jo Orbo produktus izstrādās un ražos nejau zemnieki kuri rakņājas kartupeļu dobēs bet izglītoti inženieri 

Liidz shim ar steornismiem kraameejas kraapnieks seans ar savu shaiku un tam visam apkaart spieto neizgliitotu lohu puuliitis.

Vprochem siikais zhuliks seans tak licenzes soliijaas tirgot pa leeto, tur kaukaadi paarsimt eiriki. Gan jau ka tikdaudz sakasiisi seanam uzdaavinaat, izgliitotais inzhenieri uz meeriijumiem speccy.  ::

----------


## Speccy

> Kur ir? Tev ir, jeb seans juutuubee maakslinieciski rokas plaatiidams taa zinjoja?


 To ir notestējuši jau kāds 10 cilvēku, vari pameklēt youtubē, jā un arī es pats notestēju, tā ka par 1. ekperimenta validāti esmu drošs, pretEDS tur nerodas, un taipat laikā rotors veic mehānisku darbu, bet tu jau neticēsi ne man ne kādam citam, vienīgais ja nu pats nomērīsi, pats sev tak tu ticēsi vizmas ?   ::  




> Par shitiem niekiem pagaidaam neuztraucies, tu hotj dabuu lai kurbuleejas aparaats. Veelams bez baterijas.


 Bez baterijas pagaidām nesanāk, pārāk lieli siltuma zudumi, bet neuztraucies kādu dienu arī to dabūšu gatavu.

----------


## Speccy

Un starp citu par indukcijas "zudumiem" man arī ir skaidrība te viens izmērīja kā mainās spoļu induktivitāte http://jnaudin.free.fr/steorn/html/inducten.htm , tā ka redzams ka šeit nav balanss, bet ne jau zudumi kā varētu sagaidīt, bet gan papildus enerģijas ieguvums arī šeit, mēs iegūstam gan rotora mehānisko enerģiju gan arī vairāk induktīvās enerģijas atslēdzoties elektromagnētam.

----------


## zzz

> To ir notestējuši jau kāds 10 cilvēku, vari pameklēt youtubē,


 Ak, inzhenieri uz meeriijumiem speccy, juutuubes klipinjus par pieraadiijumu neuzskatu. Onkuls Koperfiilds pat dziivajaa raada daudz krutaakus trikus, mazliet pazhuliities vai vienkaarshi nekorektas meeriishanas sakjibinaat graudainaa juutuubes klipinjaa galiigi nav probleema.

> jā un arī es pats notestēju, tā ka par 1. ekperimenta validāti esmu drošs, pretEDS tur nerodas, un taipat laikā rotors veic mehānisku darbu, bet tu jau neticēsi ne man ne kādam citam, vienīgais ja nu pats nomērīsi, pats sev tak tu ticēsi vizmas ? 

Nu galiigi nejuutu veeleeshanos meegjinat izgatavot muuzhiigo dzineeju. Izgliitiiba traucee, kuras rezultaataa uzskatu to par neiespeejamu.  :: 

Vprochem ja speccy savus meeriijumus demonstreetu dziivajaa taa ka komisija skataas vinja kurbulim un vinjam uz nagiem, tad droshi vien vareetu noraadiit, kur shis feelerus salaidis savos meeriijumos (un logjiskajaa domaashanaa ja taada tur vispaar ir bijusi piedaliijusies  ::  ).

Nu, feeleru atrashanai iespeejams pietiktu ja speccy izklaastiitu kur un kaa ta shis sameeriijis tu milziigo pretEDS iztruukumu un kaalabad vinjam skjiet ka tajaa konfiguraacijaa, kuraa vinsh tur kurbuleejas, tas tjipa skaitiitos buutiski?

>Bez baterijas pagaidām nesanāk, pārāk lieli siltuma zudumi, bet neuztraucies kādu dienu arī to dabūšu gatavu.

Jaaa-a, magjiskie bezberzes gultnji, supravadosho tinumu magneeti vai dilitija kristaali vajadziigi galu galaa?  ::

----------


## Speccy

Vienīgais ko es par tevi varu pateikt, tu ar šādiem tekstiem demonstrē savu mazo IQ, bet man pilnīgi pohuj ko tu domā par mani vai Orbo, tu kā sēdēji šajā forumā tā arī turpināsi sēdēt un apdirst visus kam ir savādāks viedoklis nekā tev. Savukārt tiem kas vēlas būvēt atgādinu ka varat doties šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv/

----------


## zzz

> Un starp citu par indukcijas "zudumiem" man arī ir skaidrība te viens izmērīja kā mainās spoļu induktivitāte http://jnaudin.free.fr/steorn/html/inducten.htm , tā ka redzams ka šeit nav balanss, bet ne jau zudumi kā varētu sagaidīt, bet gan papildus enerģijas ieguvums arī šeit, mēs iegūstam gan rotora mehānisko enerģiju gan arī vairāk induktīvās enerģijas atslēdzoties elektromagnētam.


 onkuls naudinsh (hvz pamucis aarzemju letinsh vai?) ir sen zinaams kukuu tipinsh murgotaajs, kursh taisa kraasaini sabildeetus parastus eksperimentus ar visaadaam elektriski magneetiskaam drazinjaam un peec tam piedzejo tiem klaat dazhaadus muuzhiigo dzineeju murdzinjus. Parasta lieta, eksperimenti kaa jau eksperimenti, skoleenu/studentu prastu fizikas laboratorijas darbinju liimenii, to naudinjistiskie skaidrojumi - nesakariigas muljkjiibas.  :: 

Dotais eksperiments nekaadu magjiskuma komponenti nesatur, tas ka magneetisko materiaalu caurlaidiiba mainaas atkariibaa no pieliktaa lauka (un rezultaataa mainiisies arii spoles induktivitaate)  ir sen nahren zinaama paraadiiba. Milzu energjijas rashanaas caur to nekaadi nenotiekaas, taadas zajavas turpmaak pamato pirms drikjee augshaa.

Vprochem ja tur taas toroidaalaas spoles ar Holla sensora sleedziem un magneetu rotiereeshanu gar taam ir tjipa steornistu milzu "tehnologjija", tad gud bai Odessa, kaa elektromagneetisks prikols, kura darbiibu uzdot studentiem izskaidrot eksaamenaa, tas der, visaadi citaadi - suudiigu parametru elektromotors, kursh par muuzhiigo dzineeju nekad nepaartaps.

----------


## zzz

> Vienīgais ko es par tevi varu pateikt, tu ar šādiem tekstiem demonstrē savu mazo IQ, bet man pilnīgi pohuj ko tu domā par mani vai Orbo, tu kā sēdēji šajā forumā tā arī turpināsi sēdēt un apdirst visus kam ir savādāks viedoklis nekā tev. Savukārt tiem kas vēlas būvēt atgādinu ka varat doties šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv/


 Kaads kuram IQ prakse paraadis, beerninj.  ::  
Ja nenoplauksi kruumos, iebaaziishu tavus varenos vaardinjus tev atpakalj degunaa.  :: 

Abet neliist sheit ar steornismu lohotronu reklameeshanaam tev jau sen ieteica. Kas ta tev traucee tuseet ieksh savas magneetiskaas energjijas ar 1.5 muuzhiigo dzineeju domubiedriem forumaa. Obligaati velk plashaakai publikai paziimeeties, ko, neatziitais muuzhiigo dzineeju peetnieks-tjipa "inzhenieris"?  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

O! Kā nu gadījies kā ne, bet es esmu viens no tiem, kuriem ir tas augstais IQ. Mans spams par tēmu - jnaudin ir jau sen zināms krāpnieks! Viņš krāpās ar auksto kodolsintēzi un kaut kādiem smieklīgiem ūdeņraža mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, tādēļ neredzu iemeslu ticēt kādiem citiem viņa pētijumu rezultātiem!
Speccy  - tavas domas?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy

> O! Kā nu gadījies kā ne, bet es esmu viens no tiem, kuriem ir tas augstais IQ. Mans spams par tēmu - jnaudin ir jau sen zināms krāpnieks! Viņš krāpās ar auksto kodolsintēzi un kaut kādiem smieklīgiem ūdeņraža mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, tādēļ neredzu iemeslu ticēt kādiem citiem viņa pētijumu rezultātiem!
> Speccy  - tavas domas?
> Beefs


 Nezinu ar ko viņš nodarbojies iepriekš, vaitad tas galugalā ir svarīgi ? Viņa saistību ar steorn es pieminēju tikai tādā sakarā ka viņš nomērīja spoles induktivitāti atkarībā no rotora magnētu pozīcijas, un kā jau zzz apstiprināja ka tas ir vispārzināms fakts jo tuvāk spoles serde piesātinājumam jo mazāka spoles induktivitāte, diemžēl tālāk loģiskās spriešanas spējas apstājas jo prāts atduras pret enerģijas nezūdamības likumu   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu gribi teikt, ka tas, ka viņš agrāk krāpās, tas tev nav svarīgi, apmeklējot tagad viņa lapu un lasot viņa testu rezultātus/spriedumus? Redzi - tu nezini. Es gan zinu! Pirms 4 triem gadiem jau viņam tur bija vismaz 3 dažādu veidu mūžīgie dzinēji. Viens bija aukstā kodolsintēze un viņa mērijumu rezultāti toreiz COP bija laikam 100 piet kaut kādiem tur gadijumiem. Tad viņam bija tāds super zāles pļāvējs, kurš darbojās ar ūdeņradi un pēc tam to ūdeņradi ieguva ar parastu elektrolīzi, no enerģijas, ko saražoja ģenerators (nu un akumulators.. protams). Un tad vel čalis bija uzbūvējis kaut kādu kosmiskās enerģijas uztvērēju vai ko tamlīdzīgu. 
Tas viss ir svarīgi! Neiesaku vairāk apmeklēt viņa lapas.. lieki iztērēts laiks!
Beefs

----------


## Speccy

Ah tad šitādus jokus viņš ir darījis   ::   nemaz nezināju, lai kā arī tur būtu bet konkrēti šis induktivitātes mērījums izskatās tīri ok un loģika saka ka tieši šādi tā līkne arī jāizskatās

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Arī tie aukstās kodolsintēzes, un zāles pļāvēja un arī kosmiskā starojuma grafiki izskatijās ticami. Proti - atbilda viņa teorijai!  ::  Tas čalis tā kā es fizikas stundās šmaucos, tā arī viņš. Izdomā kaut kādu formulu (manā gaidjumā formula bija grāmatā), tad izrēķini teorētiskos skaitļus, piemet klāt kļūdu + sačakarē mērījumu nedaudz uz vienu/otru pusi  + izliecies, ka kaut ko dari (nu viņam tur arī noteikti arī tagad daudz bildes, video, testeri, u.t.t.) un saraksti visu tabulā/grafikā. Lieta darīta.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Ai kaa ziimuliitim speccy naaksies kauneeties par savu pontoshanos.  ::  

Nu da ladna , no ticeetaajiem jau praatinju nav ko gaidiit.

Taks, kontroles jautaajums peetniekam un inzhenierim speccy - tur taa fignja, ko naudinjsh saveidojis, ir patiesiigs steorna milzu "orbo izgudrojuma" atveidojums?

Tad veelreiz tas pats - gud bai Odessa, tas ir suudiigs, praktiskiem pielietojumiem nelietderiigs elektromotors, kursh par muuzhiigo dzineeju nepaartaps un nekaadu ekstra energjiju negjenerees.

inzhenieris speccy var meegjinaat savilkt kopaa kaadas jau nu vinjam ir beediigaas skrandinjas no logjiskaas domaashanas un fizikas zinaashanaam un izanalizeet kaapeec tas griezhas un kur energjija pateereejas. Tas shim ir jaadara jebkuraa gadiijumaa lai inzhenieriski korekti uzlabotu shitento agregaatu un atbriivotos no trauceejoshiem "siltuma" zudumiem un beidzot panaaktu darboshanos bez baterijaam.  ::  

Kameer neiet bez baterijaam - shagom marsh, speccy, laboratorija tevi gaida. Spamchiku ar pontiem raksti tad kad motors energjiju razho un tu vari to uzraadiit. Liidz tam tu esi lohs un bezjeedziigs ziimulis.  ::

----------


## Speccy

Labi aizmirstam par to J.Naudinu, pirmkārt steorn nodemonstrēja ka viņu brīnummotorā nerodas pretEDS, video vari atrast viņu lapā, to apstiprināja vairāki replikatori, tajā skaitā arī es pats nomērīju, notestēju un varu apgalvot ka pretEDS tur tiešām nav. Katrs fiziķis zina ka normālā motorā pretEDS ir veids kā elektriskā enerģija pāriet mehāniskajā, šajā motorā nav pretEDS, tad rodas jautājums no kurienes nāk mehāniskā enerģija, loģiski būtu meklēt tālāk - indukcijas zudumi vai paši magnēti, indukcijas zudumi tie arī nav, mērījis to neesmu bet gan steorn gan loģiskais saprāts saka priekšā ka indukcija šajā motorā mums pat dod papildus enerģiju nevis zudumus. Šis paradokss ir vismaz dziļākas izpētes vērts, tiem kas vēlas apgāzt steorna apgalvojumus vajadzētu paskaidrot no kurienes nāk mehāniskā enerģija ?

----------


## Delfins

esi mērījis? tev ir tas devais uz kā nomērīt un vari nodemonstrēt šeit ar bildēm/video, kā un ko esi mērījis!?

----------


## Speccy

> esi mērījis? tev ir tas devais uz kā nomērīt un vari nodemonstrēt šeit ar bildēm/video, kā un ko esi mērījis!?


 Un ko tas dos ? Ja neviens netic Steorn vai youtube video kēpēc kādam vajadzētu ticēt  maniem mērījumiem, visu tak var safabricēt, ja vot tāds kā zzz nomērītu un sāktu ticēt tad arī pārējie skeptīķi aizdomātos, neredzu jēgu postēt savu mērījumu rezultātus, īpaši šajā forumā

----------


## zzz

> Labi aizmirstam par to J.Naudinu, pirmkārt steorn nodemonstrēja ka viņu brīnummotorā nerodas pretEDS, video vari atrast viņu lapā, to apstiprināja vairāki replikatori, tajā skaitā arī es pats nomērīju, notestēju un varu apgalvot ka pretEDS tur tiešām nav. Katrs fiziķis zina ka normālā motorā pretEDS ir veids kā elektriskā enerģija pāriet mehāniskajā, šajā motorā nav pretEDS,


 I kur tu tur sev probleemu atrodi? Shii drazu motorinja darbiibu fizika pilniigi normaali izskaidro, bez iespringuma. Un ar pretEDS vari nevicinaaties, tas uz shaa motorinja darbiibu neattiecas, taapeec ir pilniigi lieki to te jebkaadi piesaukt. Kaa arii vaprosiks na zasipku - nuka rezko nosauc veel kaadu labi zinaamu, maajaas sameeraa viegi uzbuuveejamu elektrisko motorinju tjipa bez pretEDS?

>tad rodas jautājums no kurienes nāk mehāniskā enerģija, 

Eeee, tu te gribi lai es tev saku priekshaa atbildi, jeb centiisies pats milzu logjisko domaashanu un IQ sasprindzinaat?  :: 

>loģiski būtu meklēt tālāk - indukcijas zudumi vai paši magnēti,

Tas viss? Hrenova, inzhenieri speccy, pie manis fizikas eksaamenu tu nenoliktu.  ::  Ne taapeec ka aaksties ar muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, bet gan taapeec ka esi aciimredzami nekompetents. (Protams aakstiishanaas ar muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem tieshaa veidaa izriet kaa sekas no nekompetences fizikaa)

> Šis paradokss ir vismaz dziļākas izpētes vērts, 

Nav tur nekaada paradoksa, "inzhenieri" speccy. Viss ljoti vienkaarshi. Ja sajeedz fiziku un ir logjiskaa domaashana protams.  :: 

>tiem kas vēlas apgāzt steorna apgalvojumus 

Apgalvojumus nevis apgaazh, bet gan pieraada, vaajgalviiti.

steorna apgalvojums par energjijas rashanos sho motoraa - nav demonstreets un nav pieraadiits. Usjo, nekaa apgaazhama nav.  :P

>vajadzētu paskaidrot no kurienes nāk mehāniskā enerģija ?

Feins jautaajums ko uzdot studentiem fizikas eksaamenaa. Students, kas nespeetu uz to atbildeet, uz teicamu atziimiiti var nepretendeet.

----------


## zzz

Ak jaa veel koments - braukt virsuu steornam un speecy par pretEDS iztruukumu nevajag, taada tur tieshaam nav un shaada motora funkcioneeshanai arii nafig nav vajadziigs.  Nekaadi paradoksi vai izbriini no taa gan dotaajaa gadiijuma neceljaas, par to speccy var neiespringt.  ::

----------


## Speccy

nu vēl man ir ideja ka enerģija tiek ņemta no apkārtējās vides siltuma veidā, tas saglabā enerģijas nezūdamības likumu bet savukārt pārkāpj termodinamikas likumus    ::

----------


## Delfins

kurus tieši?
pat ja tā būtu, tad telpa teorētiski atdzistu, bet āķis sildītos, bet vai rastos enerģijas uzkrājums - nezinu.

----------


## zzz

> nu vēl man ir ideja ka enerģija tiek ņemta no apkārtējās vides siltuma veidā, tas saglabā enerģijas nezūdamības likumu bet savukārt pārkāpj termodinamikas likumus


 Par shaadu zajavu vieninieks fizikas eksiitii uz vietas.  ::  Un ljoti lielas probleemaas meegjinot nolikt atkaartoti.  ::

----------


## Speccy

> nu vēl man ir ideja ka enerģija tiek ņemta no apkārtējās vides siltuma veidā, tas saglabā enerģijas nezūdamības likumu bet savukārt pārkāpj termodinamikas likumus   
> 
> 
>  Par shaadu zajavu vieninieks fizikas eksiitii uz vietas.  Un ljoti lielas probleemaas meegjinot nolikt atkaartoti.


 Par laimi tu neesi mans fizikas skolotājs   ::   Bet tā arī nepaskaidroji no kurienes pēc tavām domām nāk mehāniskā enerģija šajā motorā, jo visa padotā elektroenerģija tiek pārvērsta siltumā, citu enerģijas avotu es neredzu ?

----------


## zzz

Kaa arii speccy - veelreiz rezko - nosauc labi zinaamu motorchiku bez pretEDS tjipa. Tev kaa muuzhiigo dzineeju speciaalistam tas jaazin bez domaashanas.

Protams tas dzineejs nekaadu muuzhiigo dzineejiskoshanos netaisa, tikai pateeree elektrisko un rada mehanisko, taapeec muuzhiigo dzineeju fani no taa lielaa kaifaa netop.

----------


## Speccy

> Kaa arii speccy - veelreiz rezko - nosauc labi zinaamu motorchiku bez pretEDS tjipa. Tev kaa muuzhiigo dzineeju speciaalistam tas jaazin bez domaashanas.
> 
> Protams tas dzineejs nekaadu muuzhiigo dzineejiskoshanos netaisa, tikai pateeree elektrisko un rada mehanisko, taapeec muuzhiigo dzineeju fani no taa lielaa kaifaa netop.


 Man nāk tikai prātā dzinēji kas darbojas uz karsēšanas principiem, tipa veltilatora vai darbojas uz kirī punkta izmantošanu.

----------


## zzz

> Bet tā arī nepaskaidroji no kurienes pēc tavām domām nāk mehāniskā enerģija šajā motorā,


 Njeaaa, tas buutu paaraak vienkaarshi pateikt visu priekshaa.  ::  Daudz smukaak ir kad tu pats, speccy, iekriiti ar gjiimi dubljos. It seviskji uz tavu pontu fona.

>jo visa padotā elektroenerģija tiek pārvērsta siltumā, 

Plikvaardiigas nepamatotas un nepatiesas zajavas turpmaak atturies deklareet. 

Nu tak jau biskjiitis no taas elektriskaas energjijas ko shis motorchiks pateeree, tiek paarveersts mehaaniskajaa. Lietderiibas koeficients stipri suudiigs, kaa jau mineets, no shaada veida motoriisha praktiskas jeegas nekaadas, kaa tikai feins prikols ar ko studentus spiidzinaat.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Kaa arii speccy - veelreiz rezko - nosauc labi zinaamu motorchiku bez pretEDS tjipa. Tev kaa muuzhiigo dzineeju speciaalistam tas jaazin bez domaashanas.
> 
> Protams tas dzineejs nekaadu muuzhiigo dzineejiskoshanos netaisa, tikai pateeree elektrisko un rada mehanisko, taapeec muuzhiigo dzineeju fani no taa lielaa kaifaa netop.
> 
> 
>  Man nāk tikai prātā dzinēji kas darbojas uz karsēšanas principiem, tipa veltilatora vai darbojas uz kirī punkta izmantošanu.


 Ladna, paidjot. Konkreeti bij domaats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_bearing_motor

Ar nitinoliem ar visaadas drazinjas var saveidot. I nekaada pretEDS un fizikaa nekaadi paradoksi no taa neceljaas.

----------


## Speccy

> Nu tak jau biskjiitis no taas elektriskaas energjijas ko shis motorchiks pateeree, tiek paarveersts mehaaniskajaa. Lietderiibas koeficients stipri suudiigs, kaa jau mineets, no shaada veida motoriisha praktiskas jeegas nekaadas, kaa tikai feins prikols ar ko studentus spiidzinaat.


 Ja nav pretEDS tad paliek tikai indukcijas zudumi, bet indukcijas zudumi mums šeit nav ja mēs sakrātu atpakaļ indukcijas enerģiju atslēdzoties spolei mēs dabūtu pat vairāk induktīvās enerģijas atpakaļ nekā ieslēdzot spoli. Tas kas notieks starp ieslēgšanu un izslēgšanu spole ir parasta rezistīvā slodze kuras enerģijas pāriet siltumā. Tā ka es tiešām nevaru izskaidrot no kurienes rodas mehāniskā enerģija.

----------


## zzz

> Ja nav pretEDS tad paliek tikai indukcijas zudumi, bet indukcijas zudumi mums šeit nav ja mēs sakrātu atpakaļ indukcijas enerģiju atslēdzoties spolei mēs dabūtu pat vairāk induktīvās enerģijas atpakaļ nekā ieslēdzot spoli.


 Nu pirmkaart buutu veelams cik necik sakariigu terminologjiju lietot, tie "indukcijas zudumi" ir taads viegli miglains apgalvojums, no kura netop skaidrs vai tev lietojot sho izteicienu pasham ir skaidri procesi tai toroidaalajaa serdee un ko galu galaa tu iisti ar to domaa.

Otrkaart, jau mineets plikvaardiigus nepamatotus un nepatiesus apgalvojumus filtree nost. (Dotajaa gadiijumaa hernja par vairaak atpakalj ieguuto energjiju. Kaa minimums tad izskaidro kaadaa procesaa tev skjiet ka tu iz spoles dabuusi atpakalj vairaak energjiju. Hint - visi impulsu baroshanas bloki ir pilni ar spoleem kuras tiek uzmagnetizeetas un demagnetizeetas to darba procesaa un nifiga neviens impulsu baroklis taapeec nepaarveershas par muuzhiigo dzineeju)

>Tā ka es tiešām nevaru izskaidrot no kurienes rodas mehāniskā enerģija.

Ladnaaa, uzvedinoshss niecinsh, vidusskolas fizikas kursa ietvaros - shuupolees shuupojies esi? Kaa tur tjipa teorija apraksta to shuupolju amplituudas palielinaashanu caur pietupshanus un piecelshanos?

----------


## Speccy

> visi impulsu baroshanas bloki ir pilni ar spoleem kuras tiek uzmagnetizeetas un demagnetizeetas to darba procesaa un nifiga neviens impulsu baroklis taapeec nepaarveershas par muuzhiigo dzineeju


 Tāpēc ka gar normālām spolēm barokļos nekādi magnēti nepārvietojas un induktivitāte netiek mainīta ar ārējo magnētisko lauku. Par indukcijas zudumiem es nosaucu to elektrisko enerģiju kas tiek tērēta uzmagnetizējot spoli ar serdi, un atpakaļ mēs dabūnam vairāk jo magnēti jau ir krietnā gabalā prom no spoles un tāpēc spoles induktivitāte ir lielāka un rezlutātā  tajā momentā kad atslēdzam strāvu atgriežas vairāk enerģijas.

EDIT. Ja būtu otrādi, ja induktivitāte samazinātos un atslēdzot strāvu mēs atpakaļ dabūtu mazāk induktivās enerģijas tad varētu domāt ka tieši induktīvā enerģija ir tā kāpēc rotors griežas, taču tā nav.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jautājums! Kas tas par zvēru pretEDS un kāds tam sakars ar mūžīgo dzinēju? Man prātā nāk tikai tas induktīvais pīķis, kas rodas pievienojot/atslēdzot barošanu?!
Un par to ball-bearing motor -tas ir tas prikols, kur baterijai uzkabina virsū vadiņu kā šeit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOdboRYf1hM , vai kaut kas cits domāts? 
Thnx,
Beefs

----------


## Speccy

> Jautājums! Kas tas par zvēru pretEDS un kāds tam sakars ar mūžīgo dzinēju? Man prātā nāk tikai tas induktīvais pīķis, kas rodas pievienojot/atslēdzot barošanu?!
> Un par to ball-bearing motor -tas ir tas prikols, kur baterijai uzkabina virsū vadiņu kā šeit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOdboRYf1hM , vai kaut kas cits domāts? 
> Thnx,
> Beefs


 pretEDS tas ir tas kas rodas ģeneratoros - griez vadiņu gar magnētu un rodas spriegums, tas pats notiek motoros, ja pretEDS lielums sasniedz barošanas spriegumu iestājas brīvgaitas režīms pie kura lietderības keoficients tuvinās 100%. Tas youtube linkā ir homopolārais motors, kurā protams ir pretEDS, ja nebūtu pretEDS un nebūtu mehānisko zudumu gultņos un gaisa berzes tad rotors turpinātu palielināt apgriezienus kamēr fiziski neizturētu pats rotors vai gultņi   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu nezinu gan... manuprāt, ja pretEDS sasniedz barošanas spriegumu, tad motors pārstāj griezties.. :P Tas būtu kā tramvajā. Vadītājs atlaiž pedāli un tramvajs sāk stumt elektrību atpakaļ vados, bet beidz braukt. Kāds tam sakars ar mūžigo dzinēju? O_o
Beefs

----------


## Speccy

> Nu nezinu gan... manuprāt, ja pretEDS sasniedz barošanas spriegumu, tad motors pārstāj griezties.. :P Tas būtu kā tramvajā. Vadītājs atlaiž pedāli un tramvajs sāk stumt elektrību atpakaļ vados, bet beidz braukt. Kāds tam sakars ar mūžigo dzinēju? O_o
> Beefs


 Nevis pārstāj griezties bet pārstāj paātrināties, ja nebūtu mehāniskās enerģijas zudumu tad pretEDS kļūtu vienāds ar barošanas spriegumu,  tas protams nekad nenotiek jo praksē jebkuram rotoram ir berzes zudumi. PretEDS ir pielīdzināms Ņūtona 3. likumam - katrai reakcijai ir pretreakcija, tāpēc tas pielīdzināms ja tu piemēram pagrūd kādu bet pats nesaņem pretgrūdienu, orbo motorā ir realizēts kaut kas līdzīgs tikai elektromagnētisma versijā.

----------


## bbarda

Man ir jautājums ne par tēmu-varat ko sīkāk un saprotamāk pastāstīt par ferīta serdi E20??Samērā tumša bilde.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu kas tur notiek? Kur to tranalāciju var redzēt?




> Subject:  Steorn's Orbo Electromagnetic Interaction COP >1
> When:  Friday 8th January 2010       
> Time:  17:00 GMT
> 
> Piektdien 19:00 skatamaies tiešo translāciju, tiks mērīts lietderības koeficients

----------


## Slowmo

> Unfortunately, several key people are unable to attend this evening's presentation due to the unusually severe weather conditions. As a result, the company has taken the decision to reschedule tonight's Talk 2. Steorn will host the Talk "Orbo Electromagnetic Interaction COP > 1" next week and will issue an announcement concerning the appointed day and time on Monday.

----------


## Delfins

kaut ko jau rāda, bet protams, ka tur vispār neko nevar redzēt  ::

----------


## Speccy

> Konkreeti bij domaats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_bearing_motor
> 
> Ar nitinoliem ar visaadas drazinjas var saveidot. I nekaada pretEDS un fizikaa nekaadi paradoksi no taa neceljaas.


 Es nedaudz padomāju par šiem motoriem un ko nozīmē ka tajos nav pretEDS, konkrēti Ball bearing motorā tiek izmantota siltumenerģija, orbo motorā arī tiek izdalīta siltumenerģija, bet tas ir tikai blakusefekts un tā nekādīgi nevar būt tā enerģija kas griež rotoru, jo enerģija rodas pievelkoties magnētiem pie spoles serdes, nevis no temperatūru starpības vai siltā gaisa plūsmas.

----------


## zzz

Aber tev bija jaapadomaa par shuupoleem, par to kaa var panaakt to svaarstiibu amplituudas palielinaashanos pieliekot speeku/veicot darbu ekzakti perpendikulaaraa virzienaa to svaarstiibaam un kaa fizika to apraksta. No taa viens solis liidz misteeriskaa steorna motora darbiibas saprashanai.

Kaa arii ja jau nemeties ar skalju breecienu pazinjot milziigos publisko "meeriijumu" rezultaatus, tad laikam tur nje gusto bija, koa?

----------


## Speccy

> Aber tev bija jaapadomaa par shuupoleem, par to kaa var panaakt to svaarstiibu amplituudas palielinaashanos pieliekot speeku/veicot darbu ekzakti perpendikulaaraa virzienaa to svaarstiibaam un kaa fizika to apraksta. No taa viens solis liidz misteeriskaa steorna motora darbiibas saprashanai.


 Nav man laika risināt tavus fizikas uzdevumus, uzdod tos labāk saviem studentiem vai skolniekiem   ::  




> Kaa arii ja jau nemeties ar skalju breecienu pazinjot milziigos publisko "meeriijumu" rezultaatus, tad laikam tur nje gusto bija, koa?


 Tev nāksies pagaidīt "saldo ēdienu", jo Ein un Eout mērījumi notiks kādā no nākamajiem pasākumiem, teica ka janvāra beigās veiks kalorimentrijas testus kādā Vācijas laboratorijā.

----------


## zzz

> Nav man laika risināt tavus fizikas uzdevumus, uzdod tos labāk saviem studentiem vai skolniekiem


 Pats jau vien pirkstus plaatiiji, kaads tu tjipa inzhenieris esi, kas uz meeriijumiem balstaas.  ::  Nu tad inzhenieris, lai uzlabotu milzu motoru, sastadiitu formulinjas, kas apraksta taa darbiibu, un izanalizeetu kas kur notiek. Ja nemaak - ta nu neko, jaagaida augstaakaas atklaasmes no seana.  :: 

Bez tam tas pat nav risinaams uzdevums. Tas bija jautaajums, vai tu filmee vienu konkreetu jautaajumu, kursh ietilpst normaalaa vidusskolas fizicinjas kursaa. Izraadaas - nefilmee. Nu, nav jau ar nekaads paarsteigums.


>Tev nāksies pagaidīt "saldo ēdienu", 

Iistais saldais eediens buus kad seanu tiesaas. Vprochem, varbuut sho piesitiis apkraaptie investori vienkaarshi bez tiesas.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu "baigais saldais ēdiens".
Noskatījos tos pēdējos video... kur atkal uzdeva jautājumu - kapec neizmanto kapacitorus, bet āķus... Atbildēt jua protams atbildēja - "ar kapacitoriem tas nav iespējams un t.t."

Tad lūk,  mana doma- nafig merīt kaut ko kaut kādā laboratorijās, ja var vienkāršāk paņemt -  mazas ietilpības āķi, kas nodrošinās vajadzīgo tilpumu, lai strādātu orbo, pieslēgt spuldzi/LED un mērīt laiku, - cik ilgi degs. Teorētiski pēc Orbo vārdiem - lampiņai jādeg mūzīgi  ::   Vai tā būs ?

----------


## Speccy

> Nav man laika risināt tavus fizikas uzdevumus, uzdod tos labāk saviem studentiem vai skolniekiem
> 
> 
>  Pats jau vien pirkstus plaatiiji, kaads tu tjipa inzhenieris esi, kas uz meeriijumiem balstaas.  Nu tad inzhenieris, lai uzlabotu milzu motoru, sastadiitu formulinjas, kas apraksta taa darbiibu, un izanalizeetu kas kur notiek. Ja nemaak - ta nu neko, jaagaida augstaakaas atklaasmes no seana. 
> 
> Bez tam tas pat nav risinaams uzdevums. Tas bija jautaajums, vai tu filmee vienu konkreetu jautaajumu, kursh ietilpst normaalaa vidusskolas fizicinjas kursaa. Izraadaas - nefilmee. Nu, nav jau ar nekaads paarsteigums.
> 
> 
> >Tev nāksies pagaidīt "saldo ēdienu", 
> ...


 Ā nu ja priekš tevis tas būs "skābais ēdiens", ja izrādīsies ka orbo ir tieši tas ko apgalvo steorn.  Es neesmu teicis ka esmu super inžnieris, bet tomēr sevi vērtēju kā ar zināšanām virs vidējā līmeņa. Karoče šovs turpinās, vai nākamajā sērijā Šonu piesitīs vai tas nodemostrēs vēl kaut ko interesatu redzēsim.

----------


## Speccy

> Nu "baigais saldais ēdiens".
> Noskatījos tos pēdējos video... kur atkal uzdeva jautājumu - kapec neizmanto kapacitorus, bet āķus... Atbildēt jua protams atbildēja - "ar kapacitoriem tas nav iespējams un t.t."


 Eksperimenta laikā Šons neko sakarīgu neatbildēja baterijas sakarā, vēlāk steorn forumā viņš paskaidroja ka akumulators nodrošina "plakanu" jeb konstantu strāvu, kondensatori sarežģītu shēmu.

----------


## Delfins

man po, kas un kā,... ja tu saki ka lietderības koef > 1
tad tai spuldzei jādeg mūžīgi. ja tā nav, tad `ejiet dēt olas`

----------


## zzz

> Karoče šovs turpinās, vai nākamajā sērijā Šonu piesitīs vai tas nodemostrēs vēl kaut ko interesatu redzēsim.


 Tur nu tev pilniiga taisniiba - lohu shovs turpinaas.  :: 

Attieciibaa par videejo liimeniiti pasheizeejaas letinju skolinjaas - tas ir vienkaarshi katastrofaals, taapeec pazinjojums "virs videejaa liimenja" vien, ir ne diezko grandioza rekomendaacija.  ::

----------


## Speccy

_Steorn is pleased to announce that the final pre-launch demonstration of its Orbo technology, “Proving Overunity” will take place at 1600 GMT on Saturday January 30th_

Sestdien, 18:00 pēc Latvijas laika, pēdējā eksperimenta tiešraide. zzz varēs skatīties un gadīt kautiņu (diezvai sagaidīs), vismaz priekš manis interesantākais būs mērījumi kuriem šoreiz vajadzētu parādīt, ka enerģija netiek ņemta no iekārtas sastāvdaļām (magnētiem) vai apkārtējās vides. Šoreiz cerams ka nomērīs arī ienākošo un izejošo elektrisko enerģiju.

----------


## Delfins

> vismaz priekš manis interesantākais būs mērījumi kuriem šoreiz vajadzētu parādīt, ka enerģija netiek ņemta no iekārtas sastāvdaļām (magnētiem) vai apkārtējās vides


 skaidrs, ka neņems no magnētiem vai ārpasaules - ir taču akumulators.

----------


## Speccy

> skaidrs, ka neņems no magnētiem vai ārpasaules - ir taču akumulators.


 To es arī pamanīju ka ir akumulators, tāpat es skatījos 2.eksperimentu un esmu pārliecināts ka mehānisko enerģiju rada magnēti neko neatņemot no akumulatora enreģijas, bet vai ģeneratora spoles saražo vairāk kā patērē motora spoles tas priekš manis ir neskaidrs, to vajadzētu parādīt Ein un Eout mērījumi.

----------


## Delfins

> tāpat es skatījos 2.eksperimentu un esmu pārliecināts ka mehānisko enerģiju rada magnēti neko neatņemot no akumulatora enreģijas


 cik es esmu sapratis, tad atņem gan, atslēdzot pretEDS, magnēti virza, āķis virtuāli `atslēdz pret-spēku`.  iekārtas lietderības koef. ir protams 100%, daļa aiziet arī siltumā - to parādīja arī infrasarkano staru iekārtas. attiecīgi āķi nekādā veidā nevarēja palikt/uzkrāties vairāk enerģijas  :: 

kad tu beidzot to sapratīsi?

----------


## Speccy

> tāpat es skatījos 2.eksperimentu un esmu pārliecināts ka mehānisko enerģiju rada magnēti neko neatņemot no akumulatora enreģijas
> 
> 
>  cik es esmu sapratis, tad atņem gan, atslēdzot pretEDS, magnēti virza, āķis virtuāli `atslēdz pret-spēku`.  iekārtas lietderības koef. ir protams 100%, daļa aiziet arī siltumā - to parādīja arī infrasarkano staru iekārtas. attiecīgi āķi nekādā veidā nevarēja palikt/uzkrāties vairāk enerģijas 
> 
> kad tu beidzot to sapratīsi?


 Aķis atslēdz pretspēku tieši tā, tāpēc mums nākas tomēr padot kaut kādu strāvu tajās spolēs. Tikai nevis daļa aiziet siltumā, bet gan visa padotā enerģija, jo pretEDS taču nav. Jautājums ir citā  - cik daudz tiek saražota mehāniskā enerģija, ja tā ir vairāk par patērēto elektrisko tad aķis nesēžas jo tiek pietiekoši daudz uzlādēts atpakaļ.

----------


## Delfins

nu atkal tu putrojies, saliec visu pa soļiem un saratīsi.

- magnēts kustina rotoru
- no āķa tiek paņemta enerģija pretEDS likvidēšanai (noslāpēt magnētu un atiecīgi tur droši 100% viss siltumā aiziet)
- rotors griežoties no mehāniskās pārtaisa uz elektrisko - šeit ir vēl papildus zudumi, jo nezinu nevienu ģeneratoru, kam ir 100% efektivitāte.
- strāva plūst uz āķi uzlādējot to - daļēji ķīmisks process, šeit arī ir zudumi siltuma veidā.

*Un tagad pasaki man, kuru no punktiem tu neesi sapratis?* 

Iespējams ir uztaisīta gandrīz-perpetum mašīna... bet!!!  pēc būtības tā var darboties patstāvīgi iekšienē. *Tāpēc es nebrīnos, ka joprojām neesmu redzējis*, ka būtu pieslegta kāda spuldze un tiktu palaists `time counteris`, cik tad tā spuldze degs (ar kādu strāvu un voltāžu, attiecīgi varētu izrēķināt, vai tas āķis piem 1200mAh atpakal atdotu piem. 10.000mAh "nozogot" enerģiju no magnēta)

Kā jau teicu iepriekš - nevajag mega-mērījumus un mega-krutu-fiziku stāstīt - eksperiments ir vienkārš - pieslēdz *"PATĒRĒTĀJU"* un paskaties, cik ilgi tas strādās!!!!!!!! VISSS !!!!

----------


## Speccy

> - magnēts kustina rotoru
> - no āķa tiek paņemta enerģija pretEDS likvidēšanai (noslāpēt magnētu un atiecīgi tur droši 100% viss siltumā aiziet)
> - rotors griežoties no mehāniskās pārtaisa uz elektrisko - šeit ir vēl papildus zudumi, jo nezinu nevienu ģeneratoru, kam ir 100% efektivitāte.
> - strāva plūst uz āķi uzlādējot to - daļēji ķīmisks process, šeit arī ir zudumi siltuma veidā.


 1. piekrītu, 2. piekrītu, un tam ka 100% aiziet siltumā tam arī piekrītu, 3. rotors pārvērš mehānisko elektriskajā tik daudz atkarībā kas ir pieslēgts pie ģeneratora spolēm, šajā gadījumā tiek lādēts aķis, 4. arī piekrītu

nu redz izskatās ka tagad arī pats saprati ka mehāniskā enerģija ir "haļava", tapēc ka bez pretEDS spolēs notiek smuks elektriskās enerģijas pārvēršanas process siltumenerģijā, mums jebkurā gadījumā ir sildītājs ar lietderības koeficientu virs >100%   ::  




> Kā jau teicu iepriekš - nevajag mega-mērījumus un mega-krutu-fiziku stāstīt - eksperiments ir vienkārš - pieslēdz *"PATĒRĒTĀJU"* un paskaties, cik ilgi tas strādās!!!!!!!! VISSS !!!!


 To starp citu tu varētu pat pats pieslēgt un nomērīt, jo Steorn solīja pie savaiem devaisiem pielaist jebkuru, un mērīt ko vien vēlies. Vienīgi Dublina ir pārāk tālu no Rīgas, savādāk es tur būtu jau paciemojies.

----------


## zzz

> zzz varēs skatīties un gadīt kautiņu


 Aizej nosities pret sienu, beerninj speccy - es neskatos tos tavus lohu shovus principaa.  ::  Pirmkaart, taadeelj ka tie ir totaali abosoluuti bezjeedziigi, otrkaart, seanam pat uz bildeem vieplis ir taads ka gribaas tajaa iesviest kjiegjeli, lai es uz sho veel video skatiitos, nahh.  :: 

Otrs, ja tev nepieleeca- seans pa purnu riskees dabuut tad, kad lohiem investoriem beidzot pieleks ka shie ir uzmesti. Tas ir tad kad shie beidzot saaks prasiit kraapniekam seanam kur soliitaa energjija. Kameer lohi siekalaam tekot fano par seana tukshajiem teaatriishiem, tikmeer jau jums taa savstarpeejaa apmierinaashanaas noris ideaali - lohi samet seanam naudinju, seans lohiem raada teaatrus, visi laimiigi. Beerninsh speccy plus veel taadaa staraa, ka vazaajas apkaart un spamo taas drazas kur pagadaas, nepietiek shim ar savu intiimo muuzhiigo dzineeju domubiedru foruminju, obligaati javemstaas arii citur.

----------


## Speccy

> zzz varēs skatīties un gadīt kautiņu
> 
> 
>  Aizej nosities pret sienu, beerninj speccy - es neskatos tos tavus lohu shovus principaa.  Pirmkaart, taadeelj ka tie ir totaali abosoluuti bezjeedziigi, otrkaart, seanam pat uz bildeem vieplis ir taads ka gribaas tajaa iesviest kjiegjeli, lai es uz sho veel video skatiitos, nahh. 
> 
> Otrs, ja tev nepieleeca- seans pa purnu riskees dabuut tad, kad lohiem investoriem beidzot pieleks ka shie ir uzmesti. Tas ir tad kad shie beidzot saaks prasiit kraapniekam seanam kur soliitaa energjija. Kameer lohi siekalaam tekot fano par seana tukshajiem teaatriishiem, tikmeer jau jums taa savstarpeejaa apmierinaashanaas noris ideaali - lohi samet seanam naudinju, seans lohiem raada teaatrus, visi laimiigi. Beerninsh speccy plus veel taadaa staraa, ka vazaajas apkaart un spamo taas drazas kur pagadaas, nepietiek shim ar savu intiimo muuzhiigo dzineeju domubiedru foruminju, obligaati javemstaas arii citur.


 zzz, lūdzu nepiedrazo šo tēmu ar saviem vēmekļiem, tāda ka tu dēļ man nācās pat savu forumu uztaisīt   ::

----------


## zzz

veemekli speccy, tas esi tu kursh piedrazo sho forumu ar trulaam reklaamaam.  ::

----------


## Jon

Visīstākā draza šeit ir murgainās perpetuum idejas. īpašs forums to apspriešanai ir labākais risinājums. Neiesim svešā baznīcā, lai viņi paši tur čupojas!

----------


## zzz

Nu ir tak ar perpettum galvaa sistajiem speciaalie forumi - gan briivie metinaataaji, gan speccy intiimaas magneetiskaas energjijas. Figushki, nespeej nociesties bez vazaashanaas un ziimeeshanaas citur.

----------


## Speccy

Nomierinieties skeptiķi, pacelšu nedaudz PR savam forumam un piesaistīšu interesentus, un tad kad sāksies aktivitāte manējā forumā, no manis šeit neviens nedzirdēs neviena vārda   ::

----------


## zzz

Nu bet flag v ruki. Visus citus slimniekus arii suutiishim nah.. tas ir pie tevis.  ::

----------


## Speccy

> Nu bet flag v ruki. Visus citus slimniekus arii suutiishim nah.. tas ir pie tevis.


 Būšu ļoti pateicīgs   ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Būšu ļoti pateicīgs


 O, pokemoni forevā! Speccijs acīmredzami ir Steornīša jaunā inkarnācija!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> _Steorn is pleased to announce that the final pre-launch demonstration of its Orbo technology, “Proving Overunity” will take place at 1600 GMT on Saturday January 30th_


 Datums ir pagajis! Vai kaadi jaunumi? Nevelos, lai shis muti brakjejoshais threads ta vienkaarshi noklustu bez nekadas guutas moraales!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Ļenins

Morāle ir tāda - mūžu dzīvo, mūžu mācies   ::

----------


## Delfins

kaut ko rādīt gan jau rādīja.. bet iedarbinātu spuldzi tā arī neesmu ieraudzījis  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOL! Viņam jau nebūtu problēmu iedarbināt to spuldzi, jo tas motors-ģenerātors taču ņem jaudu no baterijas. Baigais overunity ģenerātors.. kuram regulāri jāmaina baterijas!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Kā jau iepriekš rakstīju - visu sazvērestības teoriju var atklāt ar vienkāršu eksperimentu:
izrēķināt spuldzes degšanas ilgumu (pie noteiktas jaudas un noteiktas āķa ietilpības, var izrēķināt "standarta shēmas" spuldzes degšanas ilgumu).

Tāpēc jau viņi arī neslēdz neko klāt  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas neko nedos! Viņi vienkārši uzrakstīs uz baterijas mazāku ietilpību, kā patiesībā (sabāzīs lipo šūnas svina akumulatorā). Vienīgais derīgais variants būtu verķis, kuram baterijas nav jāmaina. Nesaprotu, kā steronam izdodas atmazgāties no tik vienkārša jautājuma - kāpēc iekārta nelāde tai pieslēgto akumulator!?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## ORBO

Visus brīnumus ko Steorn vēlējās parādīt tas ir parādījis. Tāpēc tagad ir divas iespējas - aizmirst par Steorn kā par sliktiem suņa murgiem, kamēr tirgū parādīsies pirmie Orbo produkti, vai arī būvēt pašam un mērīt, nekas cits katram personīgi nespēs dot 100% atbildi, jo katrs cilvēks visvairāk tic pats sev, nevis citiem.

----------


## Delfins

> nekas cits katram personīgi nespēs dot 100% atbildi, jo katrs cilvēks visvairāk tic pats sev, nevis citiem.


 pilnīgas muļķības - smadzeņu skalošana itin populāra mūsdienās... šeit arī papilns tādu  ::

----------


## ORBO

> nekas cits katram personīgi nespēs dot 100% atbildi, jo katrs cilvēks visvairāk tic pats sev, nevis citiem.
> 
> 
>  pilnīgas muļķības - smadzeņu skalošana itin populāra mūsdienās... šeit arī papilns tādu


 Tāpēc es saku - netici nevienam, tici tikai sev, ja kāds mēģina iestāstīt ka cūkas prot lidot, tad pārbaudi pats un pārliecinies   ::

----------


## zzz

Jaja. Tieshi taapeec virtuaalie teeli ljenjins un orbo (aijaijai, aaksts steorn niku nomainiijis, sakauneejies vai, par saviem agraakajiem idiotismiem?  ::  ) un chaklais muuzhiigo dzineeju inzhenieris speccy nekaadus bazaarus ar saturu: "kaarteejaa lohu shovaa seans teica.. un raadiija trusiisha izvikshanu no huutes, gatavojiet naudinju maksaat par aparaatu bodees!!!" netaisiis un ziimeesies tikai tad kad varees uzraadiit savu pashu rocinjaam izgatavotu aparaatu, kas kurbuleejas un razho soliito energjiju.

Ja apraata nav vai energjija nerazhojas - gudbai, vechi, ejiet ka atpakalj uz laboratoriju ciitiigi darboties, kameer naaksiet pie praata vai ieguusiet energjiju. (Energjijas ieguushana nespiid pavisam, naakshana pie praata arii diezgan mazticama  ::  )

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bet moška to var izmantot? Eu! Man tikai jauztaisa līdzīga uzparikte.. nu .. smukumam vēl plazmu varētu piemest klāt tā lai vispār iespaidīgi izskatītos! Tad jāsaražo čupiņas ar video materiāliem hidef un grafikiem un jāpieraksta vel klāt, ka izmantoju Steorn patentu, ko esmu nopircis no Steorn (nu ķipa multilevel mārketnigs - vispār neslikta doma Steornam! Pārdot arī citiem iespēju apkāst muļķus! :P).
Nu vot - un tad es to visu rotējošu un griezošos.. nu jā un tad es kaut kā mēģinu no lohiem noslaukt naudu. Tik nez, kā to labāk izdarīt? Nevaru tak viņiem pārdot motoru, kurš neiet.?! :/ Varbū pieņemt naudu uz pasūtījumiem (jo ķipa garš ražošanas cikls un cits bs) un kad ir savākta normāla nauda uz kādiem 200 verķiem tur ar IKP 378% un output power 10kW, tad paņemt un notīties...  ::  Eu! Man sāk patikt šitā doma! Es jau redzu saukļus un vizuālo noformējumu savam .com biznesam! JAY!
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Nuuu, var tirgot konstruktoru - tjipa detalju komplekts shii un visaadu citaado muuzhiigo dzineeju izgatavoshanai. 

Ja pirceejiem energjija negjenereejas - pashi vainiigi, liikaam rocinjaam samonteejushi vai kaut ko nedakonstrueejushi.  :: 

Ja kas, steornam nekaada patenta uz taa saucamo orbo pashlaik nav.

----------


## ORBO

> aaksts steorn niku nomainiijis, sakauneejies vai, par saviem agraakajiem idiotismiem?


 Nevis sakaunējos un nomainīju niku, bet nobloķēju savu akountu lai vairāk nepostēt te, jo tāda sajūta ka runāju ar āmurgalvām. Kas attiecas uz maniem uzskatiem par Steorn un Orbo tad tie ir tādi paši kā bija, jo atšķirībā no pārējiem šajā forumā esmu arī kaut ko arī uzbūvējis un nomērījis, tāpēc mani uzskati nav balstīti uz ticību. Kad attiecas uz neiespadīgo Steorn demonstrēšanu, tad tā ir Steorn darīšana vai slēgt klāt spuldzes un rādīt brīnumus vai parādīt tikai oscilokopa mērījumus, varbūt pat tas ir labi ja viņi nerādīja spuldzes vai lidojošas cūkas, tādā veidā viņi piesaistīja sev svarīgāko publikas daļu - inženierus kuri kaut ko saprot no mērījumiem, demonstrēšana nekādā veidā nebija domāta gala patērētājiem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja tu runā par tiem inženieriem, kas bija tajā prezentācijā, tad man viņu sejas drīzāk atgādināja darbu zaudējušu urlu no Latvijas purnus, nevis inženierus! MUAHAHAH! Nē.. bet točna! Es jau galvā esmu uzcepis shēmu, kā apčakarēt veselu baru šitādu ORBO čāļu! Vienīgi sākumā vajadzēt mazleit investīcijas, lai var pirmos vizuālos hokuspokusņikus uzražot! Domaju mēģināt virzienā ar plazmu kādā noslēgtā plazmas supertraukā (protams -caurspīdīgā) un ar ārējiem magnētiem vadīt plazmu pa cilindrisku kanālu. Tad es varētu teikt, ka manam aparātam nav kustīgu detāļu, bet tas izmanto ORBO principus. Tad vēl es uztaisītu piemēru, kur tas viss būtu caurspīdīgs un tiktu kvalitatīvi filmēts un tur būtu sarkans kvēlojošs vads un kamerās visu varētu redzēt online demo, bet patiesībā es izmantot indukciju, lai pāraidītu "neredzamu" enerģiju savam aparātam. 
Tad es izietu ražošanas taisnē, kad būtu kādi 1000 patstāvīgie lohi savākti manai lapai un pāris dzeltenās avīzes (tvnet - tehnoloģijas) būtu nopublicējušas rakstu par manu bs (bullšit). Tad es piedāvātu 3 modeļus pasūtīt ar priekšapmaksu 50% apmērā. Būtu čeap modelis (overunity generator), ar jaudu 100w (max 132w measured) un cenu 560$ (priekšapmaksa 280$). Būtu 1kW verķis ar cenu 2000$ (redzam, ka 2x izdevīgāk šādu pirkt, kā vairākus mazos) un būtu lielais brālis ar 3kw jaudu un cenu 3700$.
Tad lielākā daļa to pintriķu, kuriem es būšu patstāvīgi sūtijis totālu spamu un personīgi viņus uzrunājis, iemaksās man 280$ un gaidīs nospraustos 2 mēnešus, kāmēr es saražoto tos aparātus. Pa to laiku vel kāds losis paspētu kaut ko samaksāt un principā domāju, ka ienākumi 280 000$ būtu ļoti reāli! Izdevumi līdz 10k Ls! Labs biznes vispār!
Protams, es to nedarītu ar savu vārdu un.. ja darītu, tad man būtu līgums ar bomzi, kurā viņš mani ir pieņēmis darbā kā spokesperson un jebkurā gadijumā visu liability varēšu nomest uz bomzi!
Eleganti!  :: 
BEefs

Edit! Gandrīz aizmirsu! Protams, vel youtube ielikšu linkus ar fake čaļiem, kuri pako vaļā manis sūtītos aparātus un ir baigajā starā un ķipa viss darbojas! OMG es esmu ģēnijs! :P

----------


## zzz

>nobloķēju savu akountu lai vairāk nepostēt te,

Noblokjee sho te ar un dodies brashiem soljiem pie sava domubiedra speccy uz magneetiskajaam energjijaam.

>tāda sajūta ka runāju ar āmurgalvām.

Kljuudinja tekstinjaa - tu, steorn/orbo, pats runaaji kaa pilniigs aamurgalva.  :: 
I komunisma soliijumi  par to kaa peec gada iestaasies energjeetiskaa leiputrija, i trulie ziimeeshanaas vijebonchiki - viss slepens, nekaa jums neteikshu, bet ticiet gan - viss zashibis kruto, i citaadas muljkjiibas.

>esmu arī kaut ko arī uzbūvējis un nomērījis

I kaa? Cik energjijas jau esi sagjenereejis? (par to, ko te aizrautiigi vaariijaas speccy - aaa, nav backEMF, vari neiespringt, nav, nu i labi, uz shii motora funkcioneeshanu neattiecas) 

>tāpēc mani uzskati nav balstīti uz ticību.

Uz nekompetenci un ticiibu taatad?  :: 

>tādā veidā viņi piesaistīja sev svarīgāko publikas daļu

Lohus, kurus var pavilkt ar "muuzhiigo dzineeju", kursh darbojas no baterijas.  ::

----------


## serioussam909

> Protams, es to nedarītu ar savu vārdu un.. ja darītu, tad man būtu līgums ar bomzi, kurā viņš mani ir pieņēmis darbā kā spokesperson un jebkurā gadijumā visu liability varēšu nomest uz bomzi!
> Eleganti!


 Juridiski tev varbūt neko nevarētu padarīt, bet ejot pa ielu gadās pakrist un galvu sasist, gadās ka no mājas jumta nokrīt kāds ķieģelis utt...



> kad attiecas uz neiespadīgo Steorn demonstrēšanu


 Ko tad tur viņi tādu nodemonstrēja - viss ko es redzēju bija motors kuru griež baterija - es arī to varu nodemonstrēt.
Kas ta tagad tauta tiešām tik debīla palikusi - agrākajos laikos vismaz vajadzēja papūlēties kādu nēģeri noslēpt savā aparātā kas viņu grieza  ::  - tagad vnk noliek blakus bateriju...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Juridiski tev varbūt neko nevarētu padarīt, bet ejot pa ielu gadās pakrist un galvu sasist, gadās ka no mājas jumta nokrīt kāds ķieģelis utt...


 Nu jāska tā, ka Latvijā laikam par to nebūtu jāsatraucas. Kaut kā Šlesers joprojām nav netīšām nomiris. To pašu var teikt par mākoņtēvu, Lemberga kungu.. nu tie tādi spilgtākie vārdi, kas uz doto sitienu iešāvās atmiņā.  :: 
Beefs

----------


## serioussam909

Nu mazāka kalibra bandītiem gan ir sanācis netīšām pakrist kkur, vai uzsprāgt kopā ar mašīnu  ::

----------


## Delfins

jo augstāk stāv, jo labāk sarunāts. nepietiek tikai pliku piķi un uzpirkšanu. jāmāk sarunāt (vai iebiedēt pat pie pirmā pīkstiena). 
citādi jau sen kapos būtu.

dīvaini, ka Steorn turās virs ūdens. ceru, ka drīz nāks gals.
Starp citu, kur jaunākie experimenti?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Delfīn - tur nekā nebija. Pilna zāle ar lohiem. Protams, nevienu pie aparāta klāt nelaida. Rādija osciloskopā divus grafikus un teica, ka viens ir powerin un otrs powerout (yeah sure...). Caurspīdīgs dranķis, kuru darbināja akumulatori. Un Steorn nežēlīgā muldēšana. Nu nekā tur nebija. Nekā!  ::  .. protams, ko gan citu varēja gaidīt?!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Es arī noskatījos šodien tos video par Steorn Orbo iekārtu... godīgi sakot, man arī nešķita ticama... ja iekārtu varētu pieslēgt kondensatoru baterijai, ar slodzi / vai paralēlo stabilizātoru... un to varētu iedarbināt un nocelt no galda... bez liekiem vadiem... tad tas būtu jau ticami.... tomēr tas nenozīmē, ka šajā jomā nevajadzētu eksperimentēt ( tas tā vispārīgi )...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Es jau arī pirms kāda laika tākā ticēju visām šīm muļķībām par "magnētu enerģiju", "free energy" u.t.t. bet tas steron viģiks bija pēdējais piliens lai es saprastu ka tas viss ir tīrākā diršana.

----------


## bbarda

To free enegģiju nav mūsu mirstīgo spēkos uztaisīt,tā lieta saistīta ar kvantu fiziku kuru te forumā nez vai vispār kāds pārzin,man personīgi tas ir tumš mežš.Un stipri šaubos vai gudrie spriedelētāji vispār zin kas tas ir.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Interesanti raksti par Steorn:
http://translate.google.lv/translate?hl ... %26hl%3Dlv
un mūžīgajiem dzinējiem:
http://translate.google.lv/translate?hl ... %26hl%3Dlv
Kā redzat ir bijuši krāpnieki, ir bijuši tādi, kam nesanāk... un retie, kam kaut kas ir bijis...

----------


## Larisa

Alķīmiķi kā suga jau sen iznīkuši; sapratuši, ka, maisot un karsējot dažādas vielas dažādās kombinācijās, pie zelta netiks un stāvus bagāti nekļūs. Bet dabūt *haļavu* jeb enerģiju no zila gaisa joprojām daudzi sacerējušies...

----------


## Steorns

Tā kā šogad sagaidāma Orbo replikatoru aktivitāte (ārzemju forumos un youtubē jau tagad ir sākusies) nolēmu palīdzēt latviešu būvētājiem ar praktisku projektu, kura galvenais mērķis ir parādīt kā jāmēra sistēmas enerģijas (elektriskā un mehāniskā enerģija). Mērījumi tiks veikti uz divām gandrīz vienādām sistēmām, pirmā būs parastais DC pulsu motors, šīs sistēmas mērķis būs nodemostrēt mērīšanas metodes pareizību un precizitāti, šajā gadījumā enerģiju balanss būtu jāsanāk 100%, ja tas sanāks tuvs 100% tas nozīmēs ka mērīšanas metodes ir pareizas un dod nepieciešamo precizitāti. Otra sistēma būs Orbo motors, pēc pašreizējiem fizikas likumiem arī šeit būtu jāsanāk 100%, kas tiks nomērīts to redzēsim   ::  
Lai uzskatāmāk parādītu kā mājas apstākļos izgatavot sistēmu, tā tiks būvēta no nulles un viss process tiks postēts šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=28.0

PS. Šis ir mans pēdējais posts šajā forumā

----------


## zzz

pakomenteejot steorna iespamojumu citaa teemaa:

>zzz arī starp citu jau ir sapratis kā darbojas Orbo, šķiet ka viņš pat izprot Orbo vislabāk no visiem šī foruma dalībniekiem, taču neies tagad publiski atsīties ka viņam nebija taisnība.

Paljdiis, paljdiis, aakst steorn, par laipniem vaardiem, cik ta tur taa darba orbo miskastiiti izprast.  :: 

Kaa darbojas orbo?

1. Tas darbojas uz baterijas.  :: 

2. Tas ir suudiigs parametriskais motors. Taapeec arii steorna fanam speccy tika apvaicaats vai shis skolinjaa ir maaciijies par beernu uz shuupoleem (standarta piemeers parametriskaas sisteemas ilustraacijai), uz ko shis lepni atbildeeja ka shis ir paaraak aiznjemts cilveeks lai taadas puzles risinaatu.  ::  Dabiski, nekaadu papildus energjiju nerazho, un kaa motors ir pilniiga draza.

Taa arii visa taisniiba par to. 

Kas ir biskji prikoliigaak, ir kantora steorn turpmaakaa biznesa modelis. Shie taatad vareni tirgos izstraadaataaju licenzes (par siiceni) un no izstraadaataaju paardotajiem produktiem kasees iekshaa royalties - savu autortiesiibu procentu. Rezultaataa uzdevums piekraapt galapirceeju-lohu tiks uzlikts uz kraapnieku-lohu krustojumiem - "izstraadaataajiem" (piramiidinja mazuliet).  Ja kaadu no "izstraadaataajiem" panjems aiz pakaljas par kraapshanos un falsha produkta, kas nekaadu energjiju nerazho, tirgoshanu, tads pats kantoris steorn varees teelot baltos gulbiishus, vinji jau neko, vinji tik licenzi paardeva, a kraapnieks shitas negodiigais "izstraadaataajs", kas nav maaceejis pareizu orbo uztaisiit.

Nu, tiesiibsargaajosho iestaazhu uzdevums ir taatad sist kaa suudu mushas katru "izstraadaataaju", kas meegjina tirgot savas falshaas drazinjas. 

Plus veel jaacer ka seanu tomeer galu galaa kaads noshaus.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

zzz - izskatās, ka tam visam paralēli vel izstrādātājiem tiks mācīts, kā pareizi uzbūvēt tādus testus, lai lietderības koeficientu varētu "pareizāk" nomērīt!  ::  
PS - tā lapa (steorna) sucks, jo jāreģistrējas. Ja nebūtu, tad es pat ieskrietu uzmest aci tam "pareizās mērīšanas projektam" un padalītos ar kādu noderīgu labojumu vai padomu, kā efektīvāk izolēt eksperimentu!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

I'm back  ::   Tā kā manējā forumā ir pilnīgs klusums, bet pakritizēt tomēr vajadzētu, tad nu skatamies un kritizējam vai mērīšanas metode ir ok vai nav ok, un vai tāda pati metode derētu orbo konfigurācijas mērīšanai ? 

http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=28.0

----------


## jeecha

Marsh apakalj uz savu alu.

----------


## Speccy2

> Marsh apakalj uz savu alu.


 Pirms līst savā alā, gribētu dzirdēt īpaši zzz kritiku, vai ir kāda vaina mērīšanas metodei ?

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj, tad subjekts ar niku steorn bija tava shizoiidaas personiibas dalja ja vienu un to pashu reklameejat? Jeez, nu slimi gan tie muuzhiigie dzineejotaaji.

Visaadi citaadi tavs privaatais forumchiks driikst noniikt pilniigaa aizmirstiibaa, ja jau tev pat ar domubiedriem nefurichii, ko tu no racionaali domaajoshiem cilveekiem gribi? 

Vicini karodzinju, kad esi no Latvenergo pakalpojumiem atteicies, tas arii galvenais meeriijums kas vajadziigs.

----------


## Speccy2

zzz, vai es varu sagaidīt no tevis konstruktīvu kritiku par mērīšanas metodi ? Vai arī es varu pieņemt ka ar to viss ir kārtībā ?

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj, vai no tevis buus atziishanaas par iipatneejo liidziibu vienas un taas pashas konkreetas drazas reklameeshanaa tava un steorn akountu izpildiijumaa? Ar vairaakiem akountinjiem spamojies?

Un man nav nekaadas veeleeshanaas kritizeet, kaadas jau nu drazas tu tur esi samurgojis. Buuvee energjeetisko komunismu kopa ar saviem domubiedriem savaa forumchikaa kaa tik tev iepatiikaas.

Kad esi atteicies no Latvenergo pakalpojumiem - tad vari naakt un bljaut savu uraa.  ::

----------


## Speccy2

Tā kā zzz ir ieciklojies savos murgos par komunismu tad no viņa laikam neko sakarīgu nesagaidīšu, varbūt ir kādam kaut kas bilstams par mērīšanas metodi ?

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj, par daudzajiem akountinjiem atbildeet negribi, ko?

----------


## Speccy2

> speccy beerninj, par daudzajiem akountinjiem atbildeet negribi, ko?


 Par daudzajiem akountiem drīzāk ir jāatbild tev, tevis dēļ es vairrākārtīgi esmu bloķējis savus akountus, un atkal atgriezies atpakaļ   ::  Ja diskusijas būtu normālas nevis tukša diršana tad pilnīgi mierīgi varētu iztikt ar vienu akountu. Vai mēs varam tuprmāk runāt konstruktīvi un tikai par lietu, tagad kas esmu veicis mērījumus un tos publiskojis, varam konkrēti apsriest, pierādi ka spēj runāt un domāt sakarīgi nevis tikai klačot.

----------


## zzz

Taa daudzkaartiigaa akountu klapeeshana ciet valjaa un ar slaveniem pazinjojumiem "shis ir mans peedeejais posts, traljaljaa" interesanti izskataas. Normaals vecis tu toch neesi, vecim vaards buutu jaatur. Aizgaaji - nu tad saulainu tacinju.

Vari konsulteeties ar savu koleegu steorn ( paprasi Vinchi vinja adresi  ::  ).

Vai ja tavaa privaatajaa foruminjaa visi izniikushi, ej uz briivajiem metinaataajiem, vai kantora steorn forumiem un tur konsulteejies uz pilnu klapi.

----------


## Speccy2

Šāda attieksme no tevis bija gaidāma, tad kad ir konkrēti mērījumi tad tu atsakies pat paskatīties uz tiem, tieši tāda pat attieksme bija pret Steorn kompānijas mērījumiem, daudzi "profesori" tieši tāpat atteicās pat uzmest aci un komentēt, jo redz uzskatīja sevi par gudrākiem nekā kaut kādi tur inženieri kas samērījuši velns zin ko.

----------


## zzz

Aizmirsusies jau beerninja speccy otrai personiibas daljai steorn visi vinja lielie bazaari par valideeshanu un valideeshanas neslavenaa beigshanaas. 

Bet nu fig tev speccy lieli meeriijumi vajadziigi, nopeerc developera licenzi un tik razho augshaa produktu. No saakuma iesaku uzmest tavus koleegjus muuzhiigo dzineeju fanus un iztirgot shiem kaa pirmajiem klientiem.  ::

----------


## Speccy2

Tātad mērījumi tev neinteresē ? Tikai paklačot proti ?

----------


## zzz

Kameer speccy nenaak karodzinju vicinaadams - aaaaa, esmu ieguvis energjijuuuuuu 200%, akjis uzlaadeejaas tiktaalu ka uzspraaga, oooo, supeer, Latvenergo jau pasuutiiju nafig, uraa, varu demonstreet elfas foruma komisijai kuraa katraa laikaa - tikmeer man tavi liikie meeriijumi neinteresee.

Meegjini sadziivot beerninj speccy, ar to, ka tava shizo daudzakountu  personiiba un fizikaalie neatklaajumi, kaadam var likties arii nesvariigi.

Nu diez ko atkal tiem muuzhiigo dzineeju faniem muuzhiigais mazohisms - iet sadarboties ar domubiedriem koleegjiem neparko, bet obligaati jaalien vietaas kur sho murgu "sasniegumus" netur nekaadaa veertiibaa.

----------


## Speccy2

> tavi liikie meeriijumi


 Vot par šiem vārdiem lūdzu paskaidrojumu, konkrēti kas ir līks manos mērījumos ? Ja tu redzi konrētu problēmu tad norādi kur tā ir, visas problēmas ir jānovērš pirms kaut ko mērīšu tālāk.

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj tev shvaki pielec?  ::  Mani NEINTERESEE kaadas drazas tu tur esi sameeriijis.  ::  Ja gribi maksas konsultaacijas tad tas buus stipri daargi.

----------


## Speccy2

> obligaati jaalien vietaas kur sho murgu "sasniegumus" netur nekaadaa veertiibaa.


 Nav interesanti veikt mērījumus ja uz tiem neskatās neviens cilvēks kas kaut ko no tā saprot, vai nepiekrtīti ? Tā kā tu esi spējīgs tajā iebraukt un saprast tāpēc tieši tev prasu paskatīties un pakomentēt. Kritisks skatiens ir nepieciešams bet tikai ja runā konstruktīvi nevis klačo netēmā

----------


## Speccy2

> speccy beerninj tev shvaki pielec?  Mani NEINTERESEE kaadas drazas tu tur esi sameeriijis.  Ja gribi maksas konsultaacijas tad tas buus stipri daargi.


 Ok, tagad skaidrs, zzz ir kritisks un spējīgs saprast, bet viņu tas neinteresē, nu tad atliek gaidīt kamēr kāds cits pakomentēs. Jā un turpmāk nesaki ka mērījumi ir 'līki' jo tu vienkārši to nezini.

----------


## zzz

Taas tavas probleemas beerninj speccy. Ej apspriedies ar speeeciaalistiem muuzhiigo dzineeju jomaa (kantora steorn forumi, aaksts naudiins un tamliidziigi)

Virtuaalaa personaazha steorn ponti forumaa tiiri smuki joprojaam saglabaajushies, vajadzeeja tev  filtreet bazaarus agraak, tagad tu vienkaarshi neesi nekas taads, ko njemt par pilnu rubli.

Driiksti arii meegjinaat doties uz Fizikaali Energjeetisko instituutu. Tikai es negaranteeju ka padzirdot par steorn vinji tevi nepatriec ar slotaskaatu.

Bet nu nafig tev inzhenierim visaadi profesori vajadziigi. Buuvee un meeries pats taapat.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Specy - izskatās ok. Vienīgi - 97% nav nekas īpašs!  ::  Tad, kad tev būs 120%, tad būs vērts meklēt kļūdu, bet pagaidām viss ir rāmjos un no mūžīgā dzinēja nav ne smakas!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Specy - izskatās ok. Vienīgi - 97% nav nekas īpašs!  Tad, kad tev būs 120%, tad būs vērts meklēt kļūdu, bet pagaidām viss ir rāmjos un no mūžīgā dzinēja nav ne smakas! 
> Beefs


 Viens sakarīgs komentētājs   ::   Tikai īsti nesapratu vai tev apmierina 97% vai pati mērīšanas metode ? Izklausās ka nemaz neidziļinājies kā viss tika nomērīts.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es nekur neredzu to mēriekārtu!  ::  Tā patās neredzu iekārtu, ar kuru tu mēri izdalīto siltumu!  ::  
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Es nekur neredzu to mēriekārtu!  Tā patās neredzu iekārtu, ar kuru tu mēri izdalīto siltumu!  
> Beefs


 Mēriekārta ir USB osciloskops, izdalītais siltums tiek aprēķināts pēc šīs formulas http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule_heating , viss kas ir nepieciešams nomērīt strāvu un zināt spoļu pretestību.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kā tu mēri strāvu? Shēmu studijā!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

ejiet labāk strādāt. paceliet LV ekonomiku.

----------


## bbarda

Gribētos gan redzēt ko reālu un srādājošu nevis lasīt tikai tādu mēles kulstīšanu,un tad to reāli strādājošo gan varētu patirzāt un galvas palauzīt un paspriest.

----------


## Speccy2

> Kā tu mēri strāvu? Shēmu studijā! 
> Beefs


 Te būs, no CH1 dabūjam strāvu ar formulu I=U/R, CH2 tiek apgriezta zīme aprēķinot, jauda tiek izrēķināta ar P=I*U, pēc tam nointegrēta pret dt, tāpat kā izdalītais siltums Q

----------


## Speccy2

> Gribētos gan redzēt ko reālu un srādājošu nevis lasīt tikai tādu mēles kulstīšanu,un tad to reāli strādājošo gan varētu patirzāt un galvas palauzīt un paspriest.


 Pirmais ar ko vajadzētu sākt - koncepta pārbaude ar mērījumiem, tieši ar to es arī nodarbojos.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

OK! Ļoti labi! 
Tagad gribu zināt, no kurienes tu iegūsti -
spoles patērē 0.01833 (J),
iltuma zudumi 0.01421 (J),
mehāniskais darbs ko veic rotors 0.003532 (J).

ja pareizi saprotu, tad tu operē ar tiem I un U mērijumiem izejā, pareizi?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> OK! Ļoti labi! 
> Tagad gribu zināt, no kurienes tu iegūsti -
> spoles patērē 0.01833 (J),
> iltuma zudumi 0.01421 (J),
> mehāniskais darbs ko veic rotors 0.003532 (J).
> 
> ja pareizi saprotu, tad tu operē ar tiem I un U mērijumiem izejā, pareizi?
> Beefs


 No sākuma izdalam vienu pilnu apgriezienu (var meklēt pēc kaut kāda pīķa) pēc tam operējam ar I, U un nomērīto spoļu pretestību R. Ar mehānisko enerģiju mērījums ir nedaudz 'slidenāks' un tas sanāk tikai aptuvens, mērīšanas tehnika ir šāda - rotors iegriežas līdz konstantiem apgrizieniem, pēc tam ar mehānisko slēdzi atrubījam nost spoles un osciloskopā nostrādā triggers, dabūjam 9 pulsus (signāls kas iet uz mosfetu), izrēķinam divu pilnu apgriezienu intervālus un kinētiskās enerģijas, pēc tam dabūjam cik vienā apgriezienā mums pazūd mehāniskā enerģija, tā arī ir tā enerģija ko rotors dabuj no spolēm.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tad, kad pazūd enerģija no rotora - kādēļ tas rotors bremzējas? Kas bremzē rotoru? Kā tu rēķināji rotora masu?
Spolēs pulsē impulsi. Tur jaudu nevar rēķināt pēc U=IR formulas! Tev tajos aprēķinos ir stipri daudz kļūdu. Labāk lēnām un no paša sākuma. Visas formulas + visus ieejas datus KATRAM solim un tad runājam tālāk. Pagaidām man liekas, ka tavu siltumu skaitīt kopā ar spoļu enerģiju ir kļūda..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Tad, kad pazūd enerģija no rotora - kādēļ tas rotors bremzējas? Kas bremzē rotoru? Kā tu rēķināji rotora masu?
> Spolēs pulsē impulsi. Tur jaudu nevar rēķināt pēc U=IR formulas! Tev tajos aprēķinos ir stipri daudz kļūdu. Labāk lēnām un no paša sākuma. Visas formulas + visus ieejas datus KATRAM solim un tad runājam tālāk. Pagaidām man liekas, ka tavu siltumu skaitīt kopā ar spoļu enerģiju ir kļūda.. 
> Beefs


 Rotors bremzējas galvenokārt dēļ gaisa berzes un berzes gultņos. Rotora masa tieši neizmantojas, bet izmantojas inerces moments, tas tiek rēķināts diezgan ķēpīgi, jo visas rotora daļas tiek mērītas un svērtas, to inerces momenti tiek summēti kopā,  kinētiskā enerģija tiek aprēķināta pēc šī http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotational_energy

Kāpēc jaudu nevar rēķināt pēc P=i*U ? katrā konkrētā momentā ir konkrēts I un U lielums, tāpēc arī P ir konkrēts, nointegerējot pēc dt un sasummējot vienu pilnu apgriezienu, dabūjam enerģiju par vienu pilnu apgriezienu.

Siltums tiek rēķināts un integrēts paralēli nevis kopā ! Siltuma enerģija Q=I^2 * R

varu iepostēt OpenOffice aprēķinu tabulas ja interesē

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Davai lēnām un nesteidzoties un redzēsi, ka viss saliksies pa plauktiņiem!  :: 
Tātad - ar mērijumu uz savu 1ohm pretestību (gnd-ch1) tu vari izrēķināt to, cik liela strāva plūst tajā ķēdē. No tā, cik liela strāva plūst ķēdē, tu vari izrēķināt gan to, cik enerģija tiek sadedzināta uz R1, gan no iegūtās strāvas arī izrēķināt to, cik enerģija aiziet prom uz L1 + L2. Tie, es tā saprotu, ka ir tie skaitļi siltums un spole. Ja? Ļoti godīgi. Kas tālāk? No kurienes pēkšņi lietderības koeficients? Es nesaprotu..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Davai lēnām un nesteidzoties un redzēsi, ka viss saliksies pa plauktiņiem! 
> Tātad - ar mērijumu uz savu 1ohm pretestību (gnd-ch1) tu vari izrēķināt to, cik liela strāva plūst tajā ķēdē. No tā, cik liela strāva plūst ķēdē, tu vari izrēķināt gan to, cik enerģija tiek sadedzināta uz R1, gan no iegūtās strāvas arī izrēķināt to, cik enerģija aiziet prom uz L1 + L2. Tie, es tā saprotu, ka ir tie skaitļi siltums un spole. Ja? Ļoti godīgi. Kas tālāk? No kurienes pēkšņi lietderības koeficients? Es nesaprotu.. 
> Beefs


 Enerģija cik tiek sadedzināta uz R1 man neinteresē, tas rezistors tur tikai lai nomērītu cik strāva iet cauri spolēm. Tātad mums ir gan strāva kas tek caur spolēm, gan spriegums, spoļu pretestība tiek nomērīta ar parastu testeri, tā tikai nedaudz atkarīga no spoļu temperatūras un to es nomēru kad motors ir iesildījies. 

Kā aprēķina jaudu ? Jaudu fizikā aprēķina kā P=I*U, darbu jeb patērēto enerģiju rēķina kā E=P*t, jeb E= P integrālis pēc dt, ja P nav konstants, bet mainīgs kā mūsu gadījumā.

Siltuma zudumus ķēdē aprēķina pēc formulas Q=I^2 * R , kas tiek mērīts vatos, lai dabūtu siltumā izkūpināto enerģiju tad Q tāpat kā P ir jānointegrē pēc dt.

Un tie procenti nekādā gadījumā nav lietderības koeficients, to lūdzu nejaukt iekšā, tas ir sistēmas enerģiju balanss, kuram vienmēr jābūt 100% pēc pašreizējās fizikas likumiem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ko dod spolu pretestiba, ja spoles ir induktivs elements?
Ka to rezultatu var interpretet? Proti - kadus secinajumus mes varam izdarit? Manuprat - nekadus! Vienigais, ko tu vari izrekinat no tiem ieejas datiem ir izdalitais siltums uz R un varbut izdalito siltumu uz spolem, bet tas butu krietni sarezgitak!
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Ko dod spolu pretestiba, ja spoles ir induktivs elements?
> Ka to rezultatu var interpretet? Proti - kadus secinajumus mes varam izdarit? Manuprat - nekadus! Vienigais, ko tu vari izrekinat no tiem ieejas datiem ir izdalitais siltums uz R un varbut izdalito siltumu uz spolem, bet tas butu krietni sarezgitak!
> Beefs


 Ja mums ir zināma strāva jebkurā laika momentā tad nointegrējot pēc laika mēs dabūjam siltuma zudumus jebkādā ķēdē, ja vien tā pretestība nemainās. Mērījumu precizitāti ierobežo tikai osciloskopa izšķirstpēja un joslas platums.

PS. Kā tad pēc tavām domām ir iespējams izmērīt siltuma zudumus induktīvā ķēdē ja tur padod impulsus ? Gribi teikt ka digitālais osciloskops nav tam piemērots ?   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es nerunāju par to! Digitālais osciloskops ir ok!  :: 
Vienkārši problēma ir tāda, ka tas, ko tu esi izdarījis ir čerez  žopu izrēķinājis to, cik tava ķēde tērē elektrību. Ne?! Un nestāsti man par integrēšanu. Ļoti labi zinu, kas tas ir un kā darbojas!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Es nerunāju par to! Digitālais osciloskops ir ok! 
> Vienkārši problēma ir tāda, ka tas, ko tu esi izdarījis ir čerez  žopu izrēķinājis to, cik tava ķēde tērē elektrību. Ne?! Un nestāsti man par integrēšanu. Ļoti labi zinu, kas tas ir un kā darbojas! 
> Beefs


 Nezinu čerez ko tas ir sarēķināts, bet nu izdarīts tas ir pareizi, pamats ir divas formulas P=I*U un Q=I^2*R, un rezultāts tāds kāds tam jābut, tuvu 100%, saprastu ja tas būtu 120% tad varētu piekasīties nevietā   :: 

Šie mērījumi parāda ka spoļu patērētā enerģija = siltuma zudumi spolēs + rotora paveiktais darbs.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Diez vai!  :: 
Drīzāk tavi aprēķini parāda to, cik enerģijas ir izgājis cauri spolēm + cik no šīs enerģijas ir pārvērties siltumā caur R1. Tas arī viss. Tik pat labi varēji likt R1 pie barošanas un mērīt tur. Protams - tur būtu citi rezultāti, jo enerģija pazūd arī citās vietās tajā shēma. Un tas 97% nav nekas. Par lietderības koeficientu to točna nosaukt nevar. 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Diez vai! 
> Drīzāk tavi aprēķini parāda to, cik enerģijas ir izgājis cauri spolēm + cik no šīs enerģijas ir pārvērties siltumā caur R1. Tas arī viss. Tik pat labi varēji likt R1 pie barošanas un mērīt tur. Protams - tur būtu citi rezultāti, jo enerģija pazūd arī citās vietās tajā shēma. Un tas 97% nav nekas. Par lietderības koeficientu to točna nosaukt nevar. 
> Beefs


 
 ::   Tu visu sajauci vienā putrā. Ja Q=I^2 * R vienādojumā liec šunta rezitora pretestību 1omu, tad loģiski dabūsi siltuma enerģiju, kas izdalījās uz šī rezistora, bet ja liec spoļu pretestību tad dabūsi to cik izdalījās spolēs. Principā varēja likt to rezistoru arī pie barošanas ieejas, tikai būtu grūtāk aprēķināt siltuma zudumus visā shēmā, jo tur jau ir starpā pusvadītāji.

Par lietderības koeficientu - ja doto iekārtu aplūko kā motoru tad lietderības koeficients ir stipri sūdīgs, tikai ap 20%

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klausies! Bet ko tu tur ņemies ar spoļu pretestību? Vai tad kondesatoram/transformatoram kāds mēra pretestību? Par indukciju kaut ko esi dzirdējis?  :: 
Un jā - kā tad mums savādāk tā verķa lietderības koeficients ir jāmēra? 97% lietderības koeficients priekš sildītāja nemaz nav tik slikti!  ::  20% priekš motora? Neticu. Pie tāda atāluma starp spolēm un magnētiem tam lietderības koeficientam būtu jābūt DAUDZ zemākam! 
Un formulas te nebāz! Visas tās formulas var uz sitiena izdomāt. Galvenais ir saprast formulu un tās pielietojumu!
Beefs

----------


## bbarda

> Gribētos gan redzēt ko reālu un srādājošu nevis lasīt tikai tādu mēles kulstīšanu,un tad to reāli strādājošo gan varētu patirzāt un galvas palauzīt un paspriest.
> 
> 
>  Pirmais ar ko vajadzētu sākt - koncepta pārbaude ar mērījumiem, tieši ar to es arī nodarbojos.


 Nu gribētos to ierīci ar redzēt no kuras ņem mērijumus.Intresanti,intresanti.Daudz patīkamāk sarakstīties ar cilvēku kurš ielicis savu gara'darbu vizuālā formātā nevis tikai zīmējumu.

----------


## Speccy2

> Klausies! Bet ko tu tur ņemies ar spoļu pretestību? Vai tad kondesatoram/transformatoram kāds mēra pretestību? Par indukciju kaut ko esi dzirdējis? 
> Un jā - kā tad mums savādāk tā verķa lietderības koeficients ir jāmēra? 97% lietderības koeficients priekš sildītāja nemaz nav tik slikti!  20% priekš motora? Neticu. Pie tāda atāluma starp spolēm un magnētiem tam lietderības koeficientam būtu jābūt DAUDZ zemākam! 
> Un formulas te nebāz! Visas tās formulas var uz sitiena izdomāt. Galvenais ir saprast formulu un tās pielietojumu!
> Beefs


 Zini ko man apnika ar tevi strīdēties, ja vēlies es tev atsūtīšu datus kas iekopēti tieši no osciloskopa bez nekādas apstrādes un aprēķiniem, un tu varēsi visu sarēķināt pats un salīdzināsim kas kuram sanāca, ok ?

----------


## Speccy2

> Nu gribētos to ierīci ar redzēt no kuras ņem mērijumus.Intresanti,intresanti.Daudz patīkamāk sarakstīties ar cilvēku kurš ielicis savu gara'darbu vizuālā formātā nevis tikai zīmējumu.


 http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=28.0

----------


## bbarda

Nu tik tālu itkā būtu skaidrs tikai kāds tam visam ir mērķis?

----------


## Speccy2

> Nu tik tālu itkā būtu skaidrs tikai kāds tam visam ir mērķis?


 Tur tak rakstīts pirmajā postā, pārbaudīt mērīšanas metodes, pārliecināties ka tā dod tuvu 100% kā arī jābūt. Otrā projekta daļa būs interesantāka, pārbaudīšu Steorna motoru, kāds tam būs enerģijas balanss, cik patērē, cik aiziet siltumā un cik daudz mehāniskā darba veic rotors.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bāc nu tu klausies ko tev saka vai neklausies? Es taču nesaku, ka tu kaut ko nepareizi rēķini.Tas, ko tu dari nepareizi - tu nepareizi interpretē datus! 
Piemērs - 
Divi kara veterāni. Vienam nau labās, otram kreisās kājas. Abi satiekas un nospriez nafig katram pirkt kurpju pāri, ja var samesties un nopirkt vienu. Kurpes maksā 25 Ls. Katram jāmet pa 12,50 Ls. Viņi nopērk kurpes un aiziet. Pārdevējs padomā ka tie ir kara veterāni - valsti taču aizstāvējuši. Vajag nelielu kompensāciju. Viņš iedod kurjeram 5 Ls no iekasētās naudas, lai piegādā abiem veterāniem pa 2,50 Ls. Kurjers padomā - kāpēc viņam jātdod visa nauda, ja viņš katram var atdod 1 Ls un 3 Ls paturēt sev. Cik katrs veterāns iztērēja par kurpēm kad kurjers atdeva 1 Ls? 11,50 Ls. Tagad saskaitam visu kopā. 11,50 + 11,50 + 3 = 26 Ls. Jautājums ir tāds - no kurienes parādījās tas 1 Ls? Kurpes taču maksāja 25 Ls!

Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

Nu davai tad pēc kārtas, kuram punktam tu nepiekrīti un kāpēc ?

1) Strāvas un sprieguma mērīšana
2) Spoļu patērētās enerģijas aprēķins pēc formulas P=I*U
3) Izdalītā siltuma aprēķins pēc Q=I^2 * R , kur R ir spoļu pretestība
4) Mehāniskās enerģijas aprēķins

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

2 un 3 nepiekrītu!  :: 
Iedomājies ķēdi ar bateriju (signāla ģeneratoru), kondensatoru un pretestību virknē. Mēri uz pretestības un kondensatora. Situācija būs līdzīga un tev arī šajā gadijumā būs strāva, kas plūs ķēdē un sprieguma starpība uz kodenensatoru laika momentā, BET - kondensators taču nekādu enerģiju netērē. Un ja sprieguma avots būs pulsējoš un būs vel paralēli diode pieslēgta?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> 2 un 3 nepiekrītu! 
> Iedomājies ķēdi ar bateriju (signāla ģeneratoru), kondensatoru un pretestību virknē. Mēri uz pretestības un kondensatora. Situācija būs līdzīga un tev arī šajā gadijumā būs strāva, kas plūs ķēdē un sprieguma starpība uz kodenensatoru laika momentā, BET - kondensators taču nekādu enerģiju netērē. Un ja sprieguma avots būs pulsējoš un būs vel paralēli diode pieslēgta?
> Beefs


 Patērēto enerģiju kondensatora gadījumā varēs nomērīt ar to pašu P=I*U, šī ir universāla formula, kas der jebkurai ķēdei, kondensators ir enerģijas akumulators kurš enerģiju vienā momentā uzkrāj, citā atdod atpakaļ, tāpat kā spoles, ja paskaties enerģijas grafikā zaļo līkni tad dažbrīd redzams ka spoles atdod savu enerģiju atpakaļ.

Siltuma zudumus kondensatoram teorētiski var aprēķināt ar to pašu Q=I^2 * R, vienīgais kondensatoru pretestība nav tik vienkārša padarīšana, visdrīzāk ka tā ir atkarīga no daudziem faktoriem (jāprasa kādam zinošākam), spolēm viss ir vienkārši, cik spoles tinumam ir pretestība tik arī ir, nedaudz atkarīga tikai no temperatūras tāpēc spolēm šo formulu drīkst izmantot.


Kā viens pasniedzējs teica, ja nevar izšķirt kam ir taisnība tad ir jābalso, tāpēc interesanti būtu ja kāds cits pateiktu savas domas   ::

----------


## zzz

> spolēm viss ir vienkārši, cik spoles tinumam ir pretestība tik arī ir, nedaudz atkarīga tikai no temperatūras


 O nee, beerninj speccy, TAA nu vis nav (piem zuduminji serdee arii uzraadiisies kaa rezistiivaa komponente, kuru meerot ar liidzstraavu tu vienkaarshi neredzi)

Vprochem kameer tu tur esi sameeriijis 97% tikmeer fig s toboi, speeleejies arii kaa tev iepatiikas, nekaa interesanta, energjijas nezuudamiibas likums bija zinaams arii agraak, bez taviem puulinjiem.

Buusi sareekjinaajies virs 100% - tad varees paskatiities kur esi feelerus salaidis.

----------


## Speccy2

> spolēm viss ir vienkārši, cik spoles tinumam ir pretestība tik arī ir, nedaudz atkarīga tikai no temperatūras
> 
> 
>  O nee, beerninj speccy, TAA nu vis nav (piem zuduminji serdee arii uzraadiisies kaa rezistiivaa komponente, kuru meerot ar liidzstraavu tu vienkaarshi neredzi)
> 
> Vprochem kameer tu tur esi sameeriijis 97% tikmeer fig s toboi, speeleejies arii kaa tev iepatiikas, nekaa interesanta, energjijas nezuudamiibas likums bija zinaams arii agraak, bez taviem puulinjiem.
> 
> Buusi sareekjinaajies virs 100% - tad varees paskatiities kur esi feelerus salaidis.


 Tu te jauc iekšā jēdzienus no maiņstrāvu ķēdēm ar sinusa spriegumiem kas ir speciālgadījums, manējā shēmā ir impulsu spriegumi tāpēc vienīgais veids kā visu pareizi nomērīt ir integerējot datus, vadam ir noteikta pretestība un tā paliek kāda ir, vienalga vai mēs tur padodam sinusu vai impulsus. Zudumi serdē izpaužas kā BEMF, un tas ir iekļauts sprieguma un strāvas mērījumos, Q savukārt ir zudumi tieši vada pretestības dēļ.

----------


## sharps

> Patērēto enerģiju kondensatora gadījumā varēs nomērīt ar to pašu P=I*U, šī ir universāla formula, kas der jebkurai ķēdei, kondensators ir enerģijas akumulators kurš enerģiju vienā momentā uzkrāj, citā atdod atpakaļ, tāpat kā spoles, ja paskaties enerģijas grafikā zaļo līkni tad dažbrīd redzams ka spoles atdod savu enerģiju atpakaļ.
> 
> Siltuma zudumus kondensatoram teorētiski var aprēķināt ar to pašu Q=I^2 * R, vienīgais kondensatoru pretestība nav tik vienkārša padarīšana, visdrīzāk ka tā ir atkarīga no daudziem faktoriem (jāprasa kādam zinošākam), spolēm viss ir vienkārši, cik spoles tinumam ir pretestība tik arī ir, nedaudz atkarīga tikai no temperatūras tāpēc spolēm šo formulu drīkst izmantot.
> 
> 
> Kā viens pasniedzējs teica, ja nevar izšķirt kam ir taisnība tad ir jābalso, tāpēc interesanti būtu ja kāds cits pateiktu savas domas


 
Tev veel jaaiet stingri pamaaciities ETP.

----------


## Speccy2

> Tev veel jaaiet stingri pamaaciities ETP.


 Ja saki tad saki līdz galam, kuram punktam 1) 2) 3) 4) tu nepiekrīti un kāpēc ?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

2) Spoļu patērētās enerģijas aprēķins pēc formulas P=I*U
WTF kas tas ir? Proti - izmēram strāvu, kas iet caur spoli un spriegumu. Tad to visu sareizinam un nointegrējam un tu gribi to nosaukt par spoļu patērēto enerģiju? NAV PAREIZI! Es pat nezinu, kā tādu lielumu nosaukt, bet nejau par patērēto enerģiju..
Beefs

----------


## zzz

beerninj speccy, pagaidaam tu vienkaarshi nodzer zuduminjus serdee (kas arii banaali paarveershas siltuminjaa) savaa kopeejaa energjijas bilances skaitiishanaa. Nu i fig s taboi veelreiz, dotajaa sakjibinaajumaa nav diezko buutiski, neba nu beerninsh speccy tur fundamentaalaas konstantes meera liidz divpadsmitajai ziimei aiz komata.  ::  

Dazhi procentinji pofig shurpu turpu, taa arii uzskatiisim pasreizeejo meeriijumu precizitaati. Joprojaam nikaadu atklaajumu.

----------


## Speccy2

> 2) Spoļu patērētās enerģijas aprēķins pēc formulas P=I*U
> WTF kas tas ir? Proti - izmēram strāvu, kas iet caur spoli un spriegumu. Tad to visu sareizinam un nointegrējam un tu gribi to nosaukt par spoļu patērēto enerģiju? NAV PAREIZI! Es pat nezinu, kā tādu lielumu nosaukt, bet nejau par patērēto enerģiju..
> Beefs


  ::  Labāk nebūtu rādījis savu 'gudrību'. P ir jauda ko mēra vatos, padarītais darbs W = P * t, ko izsaka džoulos, ja P nointegrēt pēc t tad uzreiz dabūjam padarīto darbu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ej dirst! Tu esi idiots! Tu iedomājies, ka es to nezinu? Es tās formulas uz pirkstiem protu izvest ar 3 dažādām metodēm! Pimpis! Tu man zajebal! Iebāz galvu dirsā un skaiti formulas kā pantiņu, bet sajēga, kur, kā un kāpēc tās lietot tev tāpat no tā neradīsies. FCUK!
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> beerninj speccy, pagaidaam tu vienkaarshi nodzer zuduminjus serdee (kas arii banaali paarveershas siltuminjaa) savaa kopeejaa energjijas bilances skaitiishanaa. Nu i fig s taboi veelreiz, dotajaa sakjibinaajumaa nav diezko buutiski, neba nu beerninsh speccy tur fundamentaalaas konstantes meera liidz divpadsmitajai ziimei aiz komata.  
> 
> Dazhi procentinji pofig shurpu turpu, taa arii uzskatiisim pasreizeejo meeriijumu precizitaati. Joprojaam nikaadu atklaajumu.


 Vispār par zudumiem serdē varu piekrist, tā ir daļa no zudumiem kas netika izmērīta, fig znajet kā to vispār nomērīt mājas apstākļos, galvenais ko es vēlos nodemonstrēt ka mehāniskā enerģija var būt lielāka nekā patērētā enerģija - siltuma zudumi.

Tad tu piekrīti visiem 4 punktiem, vismaz pirmajiem 3 punktiem ?

----------


## Speccy2

> Ej dirst! Tu esi idiots! Tu iedomājies, ka es to nezinu? Es tās formulas uz pirkstiem protu izvest ar 3 dažādām metodēm! Pimpis! Tu man zajebal! Iebāz galvu dirsā un skaiti formulas kā pantiņu, bet sajēga, kur, kā un kāpēc tās lietot tev tāpat no tā neradīsies. FCUK!
> Beefs


 Kāda huja pēc tad saki ka tas nav pareizi, palasi ko pats teici labāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Labi. Nesprēgāsim!  :: 
Visu pa plauktiņiem. Vai zini parastu LC (LRC) slēgumu? Ieej falstad.com un palaid circuit simulator appletu. Ļoti līdzīga shēma tavai. Var tieši tā pat nomērīt spriegumu/strāvu uz spoli (tur pat to izdara tavā vietā). Kā redzi - var pat izņemt no slēguma ārā pretestību tā, lai paliek tikai kondensators un spole. Rezultātā kontūrs paliek svārstoties. Ir gan spriegums gan strāva, bet enerģija netiek patērēta. Tādēļ nevaram runāt par enerģijas patēriņu! Nevietā lietots termins! Ļoti slikti!

Vispār tam tavam pričendālim - es nesaprotu, kur īsti ir izeja, bet ir pielnīgi skaidrs, no kurienes viss sākas. Tev derētu uzlikt tu pretestību (sākumā) un izmērīt enerģijas patēriņu uz to. Pēc tam izrēķināt uz R1 (ko tu jau dari) un tad R1 enerģiju varētu dalīt ar uz ieejas iztērēto un saukt to par lietderības koeficientu + meklēt, kur palika starpība! Tā lūk!
Savādāk jau eksperiments apsveicams!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Labi. Nesprēgāsim! 
> Visu pa plauktiņiem. Vai zini parastu LC (LRC) slēgumu? Ieej falstad.com un palaid circuit simulator appletu. Ļoti līdzīga shēma tavai. Var tieši tā pat nomērīt spriegumu/strāvu uz spoli (tur pat to izdara tavā vietā). Kā redzi - var pat izņemt no slēguma ārā pretestību tā, lai paliek tikai kondensators un spole. Rezultātā kontūrs paliek svārstoties. Ir gan spriegums gan strāva, bet enerģija netiek patērēta. Tādēļ nevaram runāt par enerģijas patēriņu! Nevietā lietots termins! Ļoti slikti!


 Termins ir lietots ļoti vietā ! Es tak teicu ka gan kondensators gan spole var uzkrāt enerģiju un citā momentā atdot to atpakaļ, tad kad enerģija plūst vienā virzienā tad P ir pozitīvs, ja atpakaļ tad negatīvs, vienā pilnā ciklā ideālā kontūrā vienmēr būs 0





> Vispār tam tavam pričendālim - es nesaprotu, kur īsti ir izeja, bet ir pielnīgi skaidrs, no kurienes viss sākas. Tev derētu uzlikt tu pretestību (sākumā) un izmērīt enerģijas patēriņu uz to. Pēc tam izrēķināt uz R1 (ko tu jau dari) un tad R1 enerģiju varētu dalīt ar uz ieejas iztērēto un saukt to par lietderības koeficientu + meklēt, kur palika starpība! Tā lūk!
> Savādāk jau eksperiments apsveicams! 
> Beefs


 Tas tikai visu sarežģītu, jo shēmā ir pusvadītāji ! Es mēru tuvāk tai lietai kura man interesē - tieši spoles.

----------


## zzz

beerninj speccy, es ticu* ka tavaa pashreizeejaa drazinjaa tu esi saskaitiijis tjipa apmeeram kaut ko liidziigu 97% no energjijas bilances.

Jebkuri samurgojumi, kuros tev ieguusies vairaak par 100%, tev buus jaapieraada kaartiigaak. Piemeeram, vai nu uztaisi taadu zupeeeer orboismu, ka shis tieshaam razho elektriibu vairaak kaa pateeree, vai arii saac domaat kaa baaziisi savu drazinju termosaa un taisiisi visai akuraatu kalorimetriju, ja tev tur paaris procenti plaanojas, pashreizeejo kljuudu robezhaas. Bet labaak pirmais punkts jo diez vai kaadam iipashi interesees knibinaaties pakalj kaut kaadiem taviem feeleriem (vai apzinaatai kraapshanai. Ar muuzhiigajiem dzineejotaajiem taadi gadiijuminji ir bijushi, un tava uzdarboshanaas ar entajiem akountiem shajaa forumaa neko pozitiivu neliecina)



* ticu - taadaa noziimee ka netaisos skatiities kaa tu tur pie taa esi nonaacis, jo neuzskatu to par interesantu.

----------


## sharps

Speccy. tu nevari spoles enegjiju taa vienkaarshi njemt un apreekjianaat peec P=UI. Spolee ir ne tikai aktiivaa komponente, bet arii reaktiivaa.

----------


## Speccy2

> beerninj speccy, es ticu* ka tavaa pashreizeejaa drazinjaa tu esi saskaitiijis tjipa apmeeram kaut ko liidziigu 97% no energjijas bilances.
> 
> Jebkuri samurgojumi, kuros tev ieguusies vairaak par 100%, tev buus jaapieraada kaartiigaak. Piemeeram, vai nu uztaisi taadu zupeeeer orboismu, ka shis tieshaam razho elektriibu vairaak kaa pateeree, vai arii saac domaat kaa baaziisi savu drazinju termosaa un taisiisi visai akuraatu kalorimetriju, ja tev tur paaris procenti plaanojas, pashreizeejo kljuudu robezhaas. Bet labaak pirmais punkts jo diez vai kaadam iipashi interesees knibinaaties pakalj kaut kaadiem taviem feeleriem (vai apzinaatai kraapshanai. Ar muuzhiigajiem dzineejotaajiem taadi gadiijuminji ir bijushi, un tava uzdarboshanaas ar entajiem akountiem shajaa forumaa neko pozitiivu neliecina)
> 
> * ticu - taadaa noziimee ka netaisos skatiities kaa tu tur pie taa esi nonaacis, jo neuzskatu to par interesantu.


 Tava nostāja ir skaidra, rezultāts ir ticams un varētu būt +- pareizi nomērīts. Ar kalorimetriju uzreiz saku ka nenodarbošos, tas ir ārpus manām vēlmēm, finansēm un laika iespējām   ::   Saprotu ka mājās veikti mērījumi nopietnus zinātniekus nekad nepārliecinās, un tas nav arī mans mērķis kādu pārliecināt, karoče uztaisīšu orbo mērījumus un tālāk varēsies cepties paši un meklēt fēlerus   ::

----------


## Speccy2

> Speccy. tu nevari spoles enegjiju taa vienkaarshi njemt un apreekjianaat peec P=UI. Spolee ir ne tikai aktiivaa komponente, bet arii reaktiivaa.


 Es taču nemēru I un U ar parastu testeri bet ar osciloskopu, un pēc tam nointegrēju. Aktīvā reaktīvā attiecas uz maiņstrāvas ķēdēm, kas ir speciālgadījums.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Speccy. tu nevari spoles enegjiju taa vienkaarshi njemt un apreekjianaat peec P=UI. Spolee ir ne tikai aktiivaa komponente, bet arii reaktiivaa.
> 
> 
>  Es taču nemēru I un U ar parastu testeri bet ar osciloskopu, un pēc tam nointegrēju. Aktīvā reaktīvā attiecas uz maiņstrāvas ķēdēm, kas ir speciālgadījums.


 vai tad 1300 pulsi sekundē nav maiņstrāva?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## sharps

> Speccy. tu nevari spoles enegjiju taa vienkaarshi njemt un apreekjianaat peec P=UI. Spolee ir ne tikai aktiivaa komponente, bet arii reaktiivaa.
> 
> 
>  Es taču nemēru I un U ar parastu testeri bet ar osciloskopu, un pēc tam nointegrēju. Aktīvā reaktīvā attiecas uz maiņstrāvas ķēdēm, kas ir speciālgadījums.


 tev impulsi tak atkaartojaas periodiski? taatad mainjstraava un nekaads nu speciaals gadiijums tas nav. reaktiivaa komponente, komplekie skaitlji vai straadaat ar operatoriem lietas buutibu nemaina. tik izveeleeties iisto metodi.
nesapratu iisti ideju ko tu veelies panaakt?

----------


## Speccy2

Man jau galva sāp no šitā visa, lai zzz pakomentē.

----------


## zzz

Es ta tur kaadaa sakaraa?  :: 

speccy2 ( kursh dotajaa forumaa aciimredzot ir lietojis kaadus chetrus piecus dazhaadus nikus, kaadus tieshi, neatziistas, kaut gan var viegli nojaust) domaajams taisaas buuveet tjipa kaut ko liidziigu neslavenaa kraapnieku kantora steorn muuzhiigajam dzineejam.

Kaa liekas pagaidaam nekaadu muuzhiigo energjiju virs 100% ieguvis nejuutas, taapeec nekaada liela diskuteeshanas objekta arii nav.

----------


## Epis

man tā liekās ka es zinu kādēļ tie steorn tur kautko ir atklājuši ka tipa ražo bišķi vairāk,(nu reāli jau nekāds energijas + tur viņiem nesanāk tikai tos siltuma,berzes zudumus nosedz, karoči visa fiška ir apkārtējās vides vibrācijas,  proti viss apkārt bišķi vibrē, un iespējams ka tas pēc izskata vienkāršais steorn motors var noķert nelielu devu apkārtējās vibrācijas un tad magnētiem vibrējot, spolē inducējās neliela strāva kas itkā ir tā "Haļavnā energija" bet problēma ir protams tāda ka iegūtais energijas daudzums ir ļoti niecīgs un pēc viņu tām līknēm knapi spēj nosegt siltum zudumus kas rodās griežot to motoru, principā ja kāds tur grib kautkādu enregiju iegūt no tāda tipa motoriem kas transformē uztver vibrācijas var megināt taisīt to rotoru pēc iespējas lielāka diametra + maximāli vieglu (tā lai vairāk uzķer vibrācijas, (principā jebkādas arī gaisa vibrācijas būtu OK  ::  ) un tad būtu kruta ja gultņi būtu ar zemu berzes lielumu, varbūt pat magnētisko levitāciju izmantot (0 berzes). 

kājums mana ideja ?  varētu būt ne ?

----------


## bbarda

Biju ko līdzīgu lasījis,vienigi tur aiz sienas bija magnētiskā lauka  ierosmes avots,iekrituši bija nejaušibas pēc jo kāds no ieintresētajiem bija paņēmis līdzi magnētiskā lauka mērinstrumentu pārejiem nezinot.

----------


## Speccy2

> karoči visa fiška ir apkārtējās vides vibrācijas,  proti viss apkārt bišķi vibrē, un iespējams ka tas pēc izskata vienkāršais steorn motors var noķert nelielu devu apkārtējās vibrācijas un tad magnētiem vibrējot, spolē inducējās neliela strāva kas itkā ir tā "Haļavnā energija"


 Varētu būt ka ar nelielu zemestrīci pietiktu lai tas motors grieztos, bet ilgi viņš to neizturētu   ::

----------


## Delfins

Epi, ko tu pīpē?
Varbūt globāli novirzes/vibrācijas arī ir visur, bet reāli tie viens-otru sevi kompensē(slāpē)  un viss ir līdzsvarā. attiecīgi nekādas vibrācijas tu nenoķersi.
Pati planēta zeme pēc struktūras ir poraina, nevis kā želeja. tas nozīmē, ka nekas neaizies rezonansē. Lokālās īslaicīgās nobīdes zemes garozā sauc par zemestrīcēm. Pieļauju ka tu to zini.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Delfīn - esmu dzirdējis par ideju būvēt MILZĪGU ratu, kuru grieztu zemes svārstības. Ja pareizi sapratu, tad ideja būtu līdzīga, kā powerballam!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Izskatās, ka ir pēdējais laiks apspriest gravity hills  ::

----------


## Delfins

powerball pats negriežās. tas darbojās uz pretspēka principa. lai iegūtu jaudu, jāpieliek vēl vairāk enerģijas (daļa aiziet noturēšanā).
Noliec iegrieztu Powerball uz galda un - nekas nenotiks!

ja patiešām uztaisīs tādu ratu, kuram pēc manām domām ja'but diamtram vairāku tukstošu kilometru, tad vai nu nekas nenotiks, vai zeme ieies rezonansē un tas viss vienā momentā sabruks.

----------


## Epis

Nu kā ja piemeram stators ir uz zemes un rotors atrodās gaisā, velams uz magnetiskās levitācijas "gultņa" tad sanāk ka rotoram nav fiziska kontakta ar statoru (izņemot gaisu) un gais man liekās ka vibrē savādāk nekā zeme, līdz ar to domāju ka būtu reāli dabūt kautkādu + energiju.
es lasiju ka uz šādu magnētisko levitāciju eksistē vibrācijas generātori kas kautko generē lielos trokšņos piemēram vilciena sliežu tuvumā ka garām brauc kāds pasmags sastāvs kas visu zemi satricina kādu + energiju iegenerēt varētu. ja kas mašinām ir uztaisīti tie Regeneratīvie amartizātori, nākotnē hibrīd un elektroCariem noteikti ka būs. 

vakar haļavna uzgāju baigo Dense Plasma Focus (DPF) Fusion aparātu tipa itkā viņiem tur kautkāda kodolreakcija tur notiekot + pec pedejiem jaunumiem ir arī nostabilizējuši to plazmas veidošanās processu ar papild magnētisko spoli reaktorā, kas palīdz ierosināt to plazmoida rotāciju un stabilizē visu reakcijas processu tākā tie čaļi man liekās ir jau ļoti tuvu (salīdzinot ar Citiem Fusion (takomak, lazer,utt) variantiem) lai iegūtu + energiju.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byf5_e2W ... r_embedded
http://www.lawrencevilleplasmaphysics.com/

kāds zināja par šito DPF fusion ? 
ar lāzeriem to kodolreakciju tajā NIF centrā domāju ka viņi stabili uztaisīs, bet praktiski jaudas generēšanai un elektrības iegūšanai tas ir Mega Dargs process un ekonomiski neav izdevīgs salīdzinot ar DPF reaktoru kas ir pretēji Ultra Lēts, vienkārš + mega jaudīgs. Tokamaks arī pēc darguma ir Ultra dargs, ekonomiski neizdevīgs.
esu riktīgi safanojies par DPF   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Fusion problēma tradicionāli ir pietiekami ilgi noturēt stabilu kodolsintēzes reakciju.
http://www.efda.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_fusion
http://www.focusfusion.org/

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

DPF.. man vairāk atgādina kārtējo blacklightpower vai ko tamlīdzīgu.. karoče - hoax!
Beefs

----------


## jeecha

Epis, FPGA servo projekts paaraak vienkaarshs bija ka tagad esi meties kodolsinteezee?  ::

----------


## Speccy2

Pirmā grāmata par Steorn 

http://www.amazon.com/Steorn-Holy-Gr...0800824&sr=8-1

Laba lasāmviela pirms gulētiešanas Steorn sektantiem   ::

----------


## JDat

Oi kaa es te gribeetu pateikt kaadu cietaaku vaardu, bet laikam attureeshos.
Ko juus te njematies ar tiem magneetu dzineejiem...

Viens mans pazinja (muzkants un lodaamuru nepaziist), ja 6 klasee izgudroja muuzhiigo dzineeju ar 3 magneetiem. Un kaada jeega? Fizikaa par to dabuuja divnieku gadaa.   ::  Kopsh taas reizes vinjsh vairs nedomaa par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem. Pirms dazhiem gadiem vinjsh staastiija man par taa aparaata darbiibas principu. Zheel biju paaraak piedzeeries lai saprastu un atcereetos kaa tur iisti darbojaas. Bet ideja bija balstiita uz to ka 3 magneeti kaut kaa viltiigi salikti un viens no vinjiem kustaas turp un atpakalj. Saardu sakot Besteema ir iistaa vieta kur var izpausties. Labi ka Latvijaa tomeer ir talanti (EPIS Seorn un kas tur veels), kas ciinaas ar fosiilajiem konglomeraatiem (Bet varbuut ar veejdzirnavaam) un tomeer meegina laust pastaavosho fiziku (energijas nezuudamiibas likumu, termodinamikas likumu un veel dazhus citus) lai tikai izgudrotu muuzhiigo dzineeju. Nu ko? Veelu veiksmi!   ::  
Ak jaa es arii beerniibaa (pirms skolas vecuma) smilshukastee izdomaaju muuzhiigo dzineeju ar uudens dzirnavinjaam: Tur bija princips, ka uudens var teceet arii uz aukshu gravitaacijas iespaidaa. Ko lai saka? Dazhi paliek gudraaki (ceru ka es arii esmu to skaitaa), bet citi tomeer ne.

----------


## Speccy2

Realitāti spējīgs izprast tikai tas kurš pats kaut ko mēra un eksperimentē, fizikas skolotājs vai profesors zina tikai tic cik viņiem ir iekalts galvā. Uzskats ka ar magnētiem nevar radīt enerģiju  nāk vēl no viduslaikiem, kad nebija nekādu jēdzīgu mērisntrumentu, pat datoru nebija. Tā nu tas nezūdamības likums velkas līdzi no viduslaikiem, neviens pat neiedomājās ka tagad kad ir super tehnoloģijas ka vajadzētu vēlreiz pārbaudīt tos magnētiskos dzinējus, līdz Steorn netīšām uzrāvās uz šitā efekta.

----------


## JDat

Var padomaat ka muusdienu zinaatnieki, kas ir izgudrojushi un atklaajushi supermodernos materiaalus, taa arii dziivo ar viduslaiku domaashanu un nemeegina pielietot praktiski ne ko no taa, ko vinji ir apsveereejushi ka nepaarkaaps nezuudamiibas likumu, pateec ka nedriikst. vienkaarshi ir cilveeki, kas maak reekinaat un ir cilveeki kas nemaak reekinaat, bet tikai apgalvot, ka tas ir TAS un visam jaastraadaa.

----------


## serioussam909

> Pirmā grāmata par Steorn
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Steorn-Holy-Grail ... 824&sr=8-1


 Sorry, bet veikalos ir nopērkams krietni lētāks tualetes papīrs...




> Tā nu tas nezūdamības likums velkas līdzi no viduslaikiem, neviens pat neiedomājās ka tagad kad ir super tehnoloģijas ka vajadzētu vēlreiz pārbaudīt tos magnētiskos dzinējus, līdz Steorn netīšām uzrāvās uz šitā efekta.


 Uz kāda efekta?
Ja motoram pieliek bateriju tad tas sāk griezties?
Es šito atklāju jau kādu 5u gadu vecumā - lēni gan tiem steorn čaļiem pielec...

----------


## Speccy2

> Pirmā grāmata par Steorn
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Steorn-Holy-Grail ... 824&sr=8-1
> 
> 
>  Sorry, bet veikalos ir nopērkams krietni lētāks tualetes papīrs...


 Katrs lasa to kas viņam interesē, es tik pat labi varu pakārt toletē uz nagliņas jebkuru daiļliteratūras grāmatu vai bībeli. Tiesa gan grāmatu papīrs nav diez ko piemērots šai lietai   ::  




> Uz kāda efekta?
> Ja motoram pieliek bateriju tad tas sāk griezties?
> Es šito atklāju jau kādu 5u gadu vecumā - lēni gan tiem steorn čaļiem pielec...


 Steorn atklāja enerģijas pieauguma efektu kad ņēmās ar vēja mikroģeneratoriem, škiet ka 2003. gadā, tad arī pamanīja dīvainas lietas, kad enerģijas balanss nesanāca 100%

----------


## Epis

> Steorn atklāja enerģijas pieauguma efektu kad ņēmās ar vēja mikroģeneratoriem, škiet ka 2003. gadā, tad arī pamanīja dīvainas lietas, kad enerģijas balanss nesanāca 100%


 tieši par to es iepriekš teicu ka tas energijas disbalans varētu būt no paša vejgenerātora vibrācijām, jo kā zināms tie generātori vibrē, sparni līgojās, utt visu laiku un līdz ar to nabagi nodomāja ka tā energija nāk no nez kurienes, īstanībā tā nāca no vibrāciju starpības starp statoru un rotoru, proti ja viņi būtu uz statora un rotora uzlikuši kautkādus ļoti jūtigus plaša diapazona vibrācij dačikus ta noteikti ka redzētu ka abas daļas vibrē nevienmērīgi (socila grafiki nesakristu) un ta tas nozīmētu ka no tām vibrāicj starpībām (ja piemēram rotorā ir magnēti, un statorā pinumi ta magnēts no papild vibrācijām inducēs tajos pinumos atiecīgu energijas daudzumu, protams tā uz fona būs maza, bet acīmredzot ka pietiekami liela lai kāds pamanītu, ja kas es nesen lasīju par GE jaunajām 4MW vej turbīnām un viņām ir Tiešais rotora savienojums ar Generātoru (liela izmēra daudzpolu magnētisko motoru) īstanībā viss tur ir uz 1 ass

karoči tas būtu pilnīgi normāli ja šāda tipa veja turbīna ražotu bišķi vairāk elektrības nekā vaidzētu pēc Ass griezes momenta jaudas, proti griezes moments ir tikai 1 dimensīja un papild jauda nāktu no pārējiem kustības, vibrācijas virzieniem, bet to jau neviens neiereiķinās iekšā aprēkinos un tādēļ tādi kā steorn atnāk un deklārē ka reku ir haļavnā energija, jeb overunity generātors  ::

----------


## zzz

Taks. steorna lohs speccy2 atkal savaa parastajaa reklaamas un bezsatura ziimeeshanaas rezhiimaa.

----------


## Speccy2

Epi, pirms murgo par vibrācijām būtu neslikti ka papētītu šo dokumentu http://www.steorn.com/images/asymmetry- ... ystems.pdf un kā arī par paša aparāta kalibrēšanu http://www.steorn.com/images/magnetic-t ... system.pdf , kaudze inženieru izpētīja krustām un šķērsām šito aparātu, mērījumu aparatūra ir nevainojama, tā ka pietiek stāstīt ka Steorn ir lohu kantoris un tamlīdzīgas pasakas, sāciet labāk paši kaut ko meistarot un mērīt, nevis tikai gudri dirst forumā.

----------


## JDat

Speccy2 kas tur tik gruuts uztaisiit to dzineeju? Kapeec te 2 gadus salmus kult bez rezultaata. Vai nu D***na tas viss vai dazhi joprojaam piipee kapronu un nelikas mieraa.

----------


## zzz

Trulais steorna reklameetaaj speccy2, a izpildi ka pats to nelielo siikumu - kameer neesi uztaisiijis milzu dzineeju, kursh razho milzu iipasho > 100% energjiju liidz taadam staavoklim ka vari to demonstreet, tikmeer ej ka ar savaam muldeeshanaam uz taam vietaam, kas aprakstaamas ar dazhaadiem populaariem krievu valodinjas vaardinjiem.  :: 

Eh, vareetu tak tie naftas ruupnieki vienreiz sanjemties un noshaut nahren gan zhulika viepli seanu, gan kaartiibas labad arii vienu otru vinju fanu.  ::

----------


## Speccy2

> Speccy2 kas tur tik gruuts uztaisiit to dzineeju? Kapeec te 2 gadus salmus kult bez rezultaata. Vai nu D***na tas viss vai dazhi joprojaam piipee kapronu un nelikas mieraa.


 Uztaisīt dzinēju ir daudz grūtāk kā nomērīt enrģijas pieaugumu, tieši tapēc Steornam vajag inženierus kas šo efketu pārvērš gala produktos. Īsti nesaprotu ko nozīmē pīpēt kapronu ? Kaprons taču ir polimērs kuru pīpējot var atstiept kājas   :: 

Re atradu par kapronu .
"Veidojoties poliamīda makromolekulai, kaprolaktāma cikls šķeļas un veidojas amīdsaites starp blakus esošo
monomēru - NH – un > CO = O grupām. Formāli tā ir polikondensācijas reakcija. Iegūto polimēru sauc par kapronu. "

----------


## JDat

nu un kaads tad ir meerkjis rakstiit par steorn dzineeju shajaa forumaa? Lai atrastu inzhenierus vai ko citu?

Kaprona piipeeshanas rezultaataa, dazhi saak postot muljkiibas forumos.


Atgaadinaasim par labu textu no Raimonda mutes:



> iepostēt man te par Žakarda stellēm , lai šo aizvāktu?

----------


## Speccy2

> nu un kaads tad ir meerkjis rakstiit par steorn dzineeju shajaa forumaa? Lai atrastu inzhenierus vai ko citu?


 Labs joks, atrast inženierus Elfas forumā   ::  Par foruma apmeklētāju zināšanu līmeni man nesen izveidojās diezgan skaidrs priekštats. Par Steorn postēju šeit pirmkārt tāpēc ka man pašam tas šķiet interesants un vēlējos paskatīties ko cilvēki par to domā. Otrkārt mēģinu novērst dezinformāciju kas nāk no vairākiem foruma dalībniekiem, piemēram apgalvojumi ka Steorn ir lohatrons, krāpnieki, afēristi. Daudzi piemēram pat nezina uz kādas aparatūras un ar kādām metodēm tika veikti mērījumi utt.




> Kaprona piipeeshanas rezultaataa, dazhi saak postot muljkiibas forumos.


 Dažiem pat nevajag neko pīpēt, tie postē muļķības visu laiku   ::

----------


## JDat

> Labs joks, atrast inženierus Elfas forumā   Par foruma apmeklētāju zināšanu līmeni man nesen izveidojās diezgan skaidrs priekštats. Par Steorn postēju šeit pirmkārt tāpēc ka man pašam tas šķiet interesants un vēlējos paskatīties ko cilvēki par to domā. Otrkārt mēģinu novērst dezinformāciju kas nāk no vairākiem foruma dalībniekiem, piemēram apgalvojumi ka Steorn ir lohatrons, krāpnieki, afēristi. Daudzi piemēram pat nezina uz kādas aparatūras un ar kādām metodēm tika veikti mērījumi utt.


 njem veeraa, pa shitais te interesse tevi nevis formuma daliibniekus.
Kameer nav taustaamu zinatnisku pieraadiijumu, tikmeer jebkursh izgudrojums ir lohotrons. Domaaju, ka tu zini lielaako dalju foruma apmekleetaaju attieksmi pret shito. Ja nee, tad paarlasi ko shaaa postaa raksta lielais vairums.

Par to kapronu: mums ir taads joks (izgudroja koleegis-nepiipeetaajs). Ja priekshnieks saak kiimikjot muljkiibas, tad vinjam tiek uzdots jautaajums par karona piipeeshanu.

PS: tas nekaadi neizsleedz varbuutiibu, ka es arii reizeem sapiipeejos kapronu, Vieniigi ELFAs katalogaa nevar pasuutiit kapronu, bet  tad jau pie Vinchi jaaveershas par sho netaisniibu  ::

----------


## serioussam909

> Daudzi piemēram pat nezina uz kādas aparatūras un ar kādām metodēm tika veikti mērījumi utt.


 Tad lūdzu apgaismo mūs - jo viss ko esmu redzējis ka viņi vnk pieslēdz to savu uzparikti pie baterijas un motors sāk griezties - nothing special...

----------


## Speccy2

> Daudzi piemēram pat nezina uz kādas aparatūras un ar kādām metodēm tika veikti mērījumi utt.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tad lūdzu apgaismo mūs - jo viss ko esmu redzējis ka viņi vnk pieslēdz to savu uzparikti pie baterijas un motors sāk griezties - nothing special...


 Linkus devu augstāk, vari sākt no šejienes http://www.steorn.com/orbo/ 
man pašam visinteresantāk šķiet patstāvīgo magnētu mērījumi šajā failā http://www.steorn.com/images/asymmetry- ... ystems.pdf

----------


## ezis666

Magnētisko motoru cienītāji :: , jebkuram magnētam enerģija pēc laika pazūd, ja netiek atjaunota. Tas tipiski redzams nolietotās magneto aizdedzes sistēmās, kur magnēts vājš paliek.

----------


## Speccy2

> Magnētisko motoru cienītāji, jebkuram magnētam enerģija pēc laika pazūd, ja netiek atjaunota. Tas tipiski redzams nolietotās magneto aizdedzes sistēmās, kur magnēts vājš paliek.


 Vispārībā var piekrist, magneto aizdedzē visbiežāk tiek izmantoti tērauda magnēti, kas no karstuma un vibrācijām paliek vājāki. Visnoturīgākie ir neodīma magnēti kuri pie normāliem ekspluatācijas apstākļiem saglabā lauka stiprumu vismaz 100 gadus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Uztaisīt dzinēju ir daudz grūtāk kā nomērīt enrģijas pieaugumu


 kapēc gan? kam tad mērīsi to enerģijas pieaugumu? Plikai idejai? A ja var izmērīt enerģijas pieaugumu - devaisam jau ir jābūt ja ne ar pirmā, tad vismaz otrā tipa mūžīgā dzinēja pazīmēm - jāgiežas mūžīgi, bez ārējas enerģijas pievadīšanas, līdz iestājas mehāniskais nodilums.
Ja devaiss to nevar - tātad ir vienkārši kārtējā kļūme mērījumu metodoloģijā, vai pat iegūto datu interpretācijā, aprēķinos. Tas arī vyss.

----------


## JDat

Lai arii neesmu zinaataajs pa magneetiem tomeer...
Mageetus arii uzmagnetizee. Cik zinu to dara lielaas temperituuraas (dazhi simti graaadu) un ar lielu straavas impulsu no spoleem vai tml. Kur te energikas pieaugums? Pat ja visa tava fignja straadaa, tas tomeer nebuus muuzhiigais dzineejs un labaakajaa gadiijuma (ja vispaar straadaas) tad magneets atdos energiju ko ir dabuujis uzmagnetizeeshanas laikaa. nav te 100 % peec definiicijas.

----------


## Speccy2

> Uztaisīt dzinēju ir daudz grūtāk kā nomērīt enrģijas pieaugumu
> 
> 
>  kapēc gan? kam tad mērīsi to enerģijas pieaugumu? Plikai idejai? A ja var izmērīt enerģijas pieaugumu - devaisam jau ir jābūt ja ne ar pirmā, tad vismaz otrā tipa mūžīgā dzinēja pazīmēm - jāgiežas mūžīgi, bez ārējas enerģijas pievadīšanas, līdz iestājas mehāniskais nodilums.
> Ja devaiss to nevar - tātad ir vienkārši kārtējā kļūme mērījumu metodoloģijā, vai pat iegūto datu interpretācijā, aprēķinos. Tas arī vyss.


 No sākuma vienmēr ir ideja, aplama vai nē tam nav nozīmes   ::   Pēc tam jātaisa mērījumi un mērījumu datu analīze. Ne obligāti tas devaiss uz kura mēri enerģijas jābūt spējīgam pašam sevi pagriezt. Ja piemēram tu veic kinētiskās enerģijas zudumu mērījumus, bet pieliekot klāt kaut kādus magnētus tev atkārtoti mērījumi rāda ka enerģijas zudumi samazinās un griežot otrā virzienā rāda ka zudumi palielinās, tad iespējams ka esi atradis kaut ko interesantu, bet tā figņa spēs sevi pagriezt tikai tad ja enerģijas pieaugums būs lielāks par enerģijas zudumiem. 
Tas pats attiecas arī uz e-Orbo, es nodemostrēju ar parasta pulsu motora mērījumiem ka no 100% ko tu padod elektromagnētam 80% aiziet siltuma zudumos un 20% aiziet mehāniskajā enerģijā, e-Orbo gadījumā kur nav pretEDS visi 100% aiziet siltuma zudumos un 20% rada magnēti, skaidrs ka tas nav pietiekoši lai viņš pats spētu sevi pagriezt, jebkurā mehānismā un elekro-vadītājā ir zudumi.

----------


## Speccy2

> Lai arii neesmu zinaataajs pa magneetiem tomeer...
> Mageetus arii uzmagnetizee. Cik zinu to dara lielaas temperituuraas (dazhi simti graaadu) un ar lielu straavas impulsu no spoleem vai tml. Kur te energikas pieaugums? Pat ja visa tava fignja straadaa, tas tomeer nebuus muuzhiigais dzineejs un labaakajaa gadiijuma (ja vispaar straadaas) tad magneets atdos energiju ko ir dabuujis uzmagnetizeeshanas laikaa. nav te 100 % peec definiicijas.


 Neodīma magnētus no sākuma izgriež vajadzīgajā formā, pārklāj ar niķeli, zeltu vai epoksīdu, tad liek speciālā iekārtā un ar īsu bet ļoti lielu strāvas impulsu tos pataisa par magnētiem, nekādas lielas temperatūras tur neizmanto, vismaz ar to metodi ko es esmu redzējis.  Steorn  veica mērījumus nedēļas garumā uz e-Orbo dzinēja, magnēti radīja 21 KJ enerģiju, pašu magnētu uzmangnetizēšana prasa tikai 2.3 J, un nomērītais magnētu stirpums nedēļas laikā palika tāds pats kā bija.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Interesanti, kā viņi nomērīja magnētu radīto enerģiju, ja aparāts darbojās no baterijām?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Interesanti, kā viņi nomērīja magnētu radīto enerģiju, ja aparāts darbojās no baterijām? 
> Beefs


 Ar osciloskopu   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Interesanti, kā viņi nomērīja magnētu radīto enerģiju, ja aparāts darbojās no baterijām? 
> Beefs
> 
> 
>  Ar osciloskopu


 tev neprasīja ar ko, bet "kā...?". man arī interesanti, kā gan no magnēta var nomērīt enerģiju. ta jau sanāk devaiss gatavs un var likt visus pasaules magnētus vienā vietā un lai griež "turbīnu" !?  ::

----------


## Speccy2

> tev neprasīja ar ko, bet "kā...?". man arī interesanti, kā gan no magnēta var nomērīt enerģiju. ta jau sanāk devaiss gatavs un var likt visus pasaules magnētus vienā vietā un lai griež "turbīnu" !?


 Noskaties šo video un iespējams taps skaidrāks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wIjN...layer_embedded

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Visi to video ir redzējuši! Motors, kuru darbina baterijas, un blakus ir pieslēgts osciloskops.

Pasaki labāk, kādā veidā var nomērīt magnētu saražoto enerģiju? Man prātā (šādai sistēmai) nāk tikai viens puslīdz godīgs veids, kā to izdarīt - ierīci ielikt kalorimetrā (vai kā to sūdu sauc, kurš mēra izdalīto siltuma enerģiju) un attiecīgi mērīt pievadīto enerģiju no baterijas (te varētu izmantot oscilaskopu) un salīdzināt ar datiem no kalorimetra.

Bakstīt kaut kur shēmā iekšā un mērīt spriegumu/strāvu - tas ir absolūti nepareizi. Ir ļoti vienkārši uztaisīt shēmu, kur mērot spriegumu * strāvu(enerģiju..  :: ) ieejā un kādā punktā x, punktā x būtu vairāk! Tas ir EASY!

Speecy - tavi komentāri? Apspriežam!
Beefs
edit: - piedevām - bateriju likt kalorimetrā NEDRĪKST!
edit2: - mērot ar kalorimetru un uz baterijas, vajadzētu sanākt 100% +- 1-2%.

----------


## Speccy2

> Visi to video ir redzējuši! Motors, kuru darbina baterijas, un blakus ir pieslēgts osciloskops.
> 
> Pasaki labāk, kādā veidā var nomērīt magnētu saražoto enerģiju? Man prātā (šādai sistēmai) nāk tikai viens puslīdz godīgs veids, kā to izdarīt - ierīci ielikt kalorimetrā (vai kā to sūdu sauc, kurš mēra izdalīto siltuma enerģiju) un attiecīgi mērīt pievadīto enerģiju no baterijas (te varētu izmantot oscilaskopu) un salīdzināt ar datiem no kalorimetra.


 Šādi mērījumi jaur ir veikti un publiskoti http://www.steorn.com/orbo/eorbo/5-calo ... tests.aspx, vajag biežāk Steorn lapā ielūkoties   ::  




> Bakstīt kaut kur shēmā iekšā un mērīt spriegumu/strāvu - tas ir absolūti nepareizi. Ir ļoti vienkārši uztaisīt shēmu, kur mērot spriegumu * strāvu(enerģiju.. ) ieejā un kādā punktā x, punktā x būtu vairāk! Tas ir EASY!


 interesanti, mini kādu piemēru kur nointegerējot U x I mēs nedabūtu patērēto enreģiju !

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Neticu viņu kalorimetru mērījumiem.
Par to IxU integrēšanu - lūdzu - piemērs.
[AC-DC 1] -> [UxI mērīšana caur 1ohm pretestību] -> [DC-AC] -> [AC-DC 1] ...

Tobiš - paņem 220V  impulsu barošanas bloku, kurš ārā dod +12V. Šos 12V baro iekšā citā pārveidotājā uz 220V AC, kurš ir pieslēgt pie pirmā (rinķis). + kaut kur vidū no nelielas baterijas grūd iekšā vel 12V uz 12V->220V pārveidotāju, lai šī shēma vispār darbotos un nenobeigtos. No baterijas ņems mazliet, bet virknē cirkulēs krietni vairāk.
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja piemēram tu veic kinētiskās enerģijas zudumu mērījumus, bet pieliekot klāt kaut kādus magnētus tev atkārtoti mērījumi rāda ka enerģijas zudumi samazinās un griežot otrā virzienā rāda ka zudumi palielinās, tad iespējams ka esi atradis kaut ko interesantu, bet tā figņa spēs sevi pagriezt tikai tad ja enerģijas pieaugums būs lielāks par enerģijas zudumiem.


 Neobligāti. Ja tu veic eksperimentus, ar sausu slīdgultni, sausu lodīšgultni, un tad iepilini buksēs-gultņos ūdeni, bet tad eļļu - tu redzēsi kā samazinās kinētiskie zudumi. Tikai, tas nekādi nenozīmē, ka ja tu atradīsi "ideālo eļļu" - ka tava sistēma (vienalga kāda) griezīsies pati, un vēl ražos enerģiju nenokā. Tu vienkārši atradīsi veidu, kā samazināt zudumus līdz 0,...N %. Net nekad tie nepārkāps 0 un nemainīs zīmi uz pretējo. 
Te ir pašapmāns, zīmējot itkā lineāru tālākejošu zudumu samazinājuma līkni, kura šķērso 0 punktu un aiz tā dod "enerģiju nenokā". Sorry, tas ka ir 2 punkti - lieli zudumi un mazi zudumi - nenozīmē, ka ir trešais punkts: "negatīvi zudumi" jeb lieka jauda nenokā. Trešais punkts ir, bet tie ir ļoooooti niecīgi zudumi, un līkne nav taisne, bet gan eksponence, kas bezgalīgi tuvojas 0.




> No sākuma vienmēr ir ideja, aplama vai nē tam nav nozīmes  Pēc tam jātaisa mērījumi un mērījumu datu analīze.


 Nopietnā zinātnē gan tā nedara. Neviens nelido uz mēnesi un pēc tam nemēra -nepēta: bitītmatos, kā gan tas tā sanāca??!! Sākumā tomēr tiek galā ar teoriju. Izpēta procesus, kas tur notiek, veic aprēķinus. Un tikai tad taisa mērījumus, pārbaudot - vai mērījumi atbilst aprēķiniem. Un tikai tad, kad prakse apstiprina teoriju - var uzskatīt ka tā ideja, kas radusies, ir dotajā momentā apstiprināta. Steornam kas no tā ir dotajā momentā? Formālas teorijas nav, nav aprakstītas likumsakarības. Protams, strādājoša devaisa, kas ar vienu vēzienu apstiprinātu gan teoriju, gan praksi - arī nav. Ir kautkas, ko var itkā nomērīt. Mani nepārliecina nedz uzrādītie mērījumi, nedz iegūto datu skaidrojums. it sevišķi skaidrojums. Pie kam mani stipri mulsina Steorna & Co paniskās šausmas no pretEDS! Normālā ģenerātorā tieši šis pretEDS ir tas, kurš ražo strāvu, pārveidojot kinētisko enerģiju elektriskajā.

----------


## Speccy2

> Neticu viņu kalorimetru mērījumiem.


 Tā jau ir tā ticības problēma, tagad ir publiskots pietiekoši daudz informācijas lai katrs varētu pats nomērīt un atrast atbildi priekš sevis.




> Par to IxU integrēšanu - lūdzu - piemērs.
> [AC-DC 1] -> [UxI mērīšana caur 1ohm pretestību] -> [DC-AC] -> [AC-DC 1] ...
> 
> Tobiš - paņem 220V  impulsu barošanas bloku, kurš ārā dod +12V. Šos 12V baro iekšā citā pārveidotājā uz 220V AC, kurš ir pieslēgt pie pirmā (rinķis). + kaut kur vidū no nelielas baterijas grūd iekšā vel 12V uz 12V->220V pārveidotāju, lai šī shēma vispār darbotos un nenobeigtos. No baterijas ņems mazliet, bet virknē cirkulēs krietni vairāk.
> Beefs


 Nedaudz neskaidra tā bilde, kurā vietā mēs mēram U un I ? Un šitā es nevarēšu pierādīt ka man ir taisnība un tu nespēsi pierādīt ka tev ir taisnība, izdomā kaut ko vienkāršāku ko es varu saķimerēt kopā un nodemostrēt   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Pasaki labāk, kādā veidā var nomērīt magnētu saražoto enerģiju?


 


> Šādi mērījumi jaur ir veikti un publiskoti


 veikla vārdu spēle, kas galarezultāta rada pārpratumu un melus. Magnēti tur NEKO neražo. Ar magnētu PALĪDZĪBU var saražot - pārvērst vienu enerģijas veidu citā enerģijas veidā. Tāpat kā zobrati mašīnā - tie NERAŽO motora jaudu. Viņi pārvada motora jaudu uz riteņiem, pārveidojot to ar pārvades koeficentu. Tīri psiholoģisks triks, taču pat te džeki iekrīt un sāk meklēt - no kurienes tad magnēts ņem to enerģiju? Redz, viņš taču atmagnetizējas, redz viņš 100 gadus notur magnētismu... utt. Sorry, bet ar TO te nav nekāda sakara.

----------


## Speccy2

> Ja tu veic eksperimentus, ar sausu slīdgultni, sausu lodīšgultni, un tad iepilini buksēs-gultņos ūdeni, bet tad eļļu - tu redzēsi kā samazinās kinētiskie zudumi.


 Tevi klāt labāk nelaist eksperiemtu veikšanas vietai, tu ar savu ūdeni un eļļu sabojāsi jekburu mēriekārtu un mērījumu rezultātus. LOL




> Steornam kas no tā ir dotajā momentā? Formālas teorijas nav, nav aprakstītas likumsakarības.


 Ieej Steorn lapā, tur ir skaidri rakstīts ka gan pastāvīgo magnētu dzinēji gan elektrmehāniskais darbojas uz principa kad tiek manipulēts ar materiālu magnētisko caurlaidspēju.




> Pie kam mani stipri mulsina Steorna & Co paniskās šausmas no pretEDS! Normālā ģenerātorā tieši šis pretEDS ir tas, kurš ražo strāvu, pārveidojot kinētisko enerģiju elektriskajā.


 Tava neizpratne par pretEDS tikai demonstrē tavu nekompetenci šajās lietās.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ieej Steorn lapā, tur ir skaidri rakstīts ka gan pastāvīgo magnētu dzinēji gan elektrmehāniskais darbojas uz principa kad tiek manipulēts ar materiālu magnētisko caurlaidspēju.


 Un? Ar ko tas atšķiras no wiki atrodamā?




> Tava neizpratne par pretEDS tikai demonstrē tavu nekompetenci šajās lietās.


 Ad hominem? Kā rāda nu jau ilggadēja prakse - tas raksturīgs visiem steorn tipa kantoriem. Nu un tad? Pat nepārsteidzi.

----------


## Speccy2

> Magnēti tur NEKO neražo.


 Interesanti interesamti, no kurienes tad rodas varāk siltumenerģijas  ? Varbūt svētais gars iepirda iekšā ?   ::

----------


## JDat

kapeec chakareeties ar steorn. man tiko ieshaavaas praata labaaks dzineejs.
iekaram atsperee magneetu. uz zemes noliekam otru magneet, taa lai shameejais pievelk atsperee iekaarto. atspere vilks iekaarto magneetu uz augshu, savukaart magneets (un gravitaacija) meeginaas tikt lejaa, ko pievelk arii otrs magneets. te mees dabuunam muuzhiigo kustiibu.   ::  blakus kustiigajam magneetam noliekam spoli kuraa induceejas mainjstraava. kapeec chakareeties ar visaadiem steorniem ka ir tik elemntaaras lietas.

shis jau ir klasika: ielejam traukaa udeni, trauka dibenaa caurums pa kuru tek struuklinja uz ratu un taalaak aiztek uz apaksheejo trauku. rats savienots ar efektiivu uudens suukni. uudens suuknis no apaksheejaa trauka pumpee uudeni uz augsheeko trauku un cikls atkaartojas. ja nestraadaa ta pielikam klaat pirmo dzineeju (skatiit augstaak). ko teiksi Speecy2?

Steeorna niideeji atpuushas, jo noteiksi saprata, ko es ar to gribeeju pateikt.    ::

----------


## a_masiks

A varbūt nekorekti nomērija? A varbūt mērījumu grafiks vispār no exeļa tabulas nācis, a tabula - no _Пальцева-Потолоцкого_? /Steļa rokasgrāmatas/

----------


## Delfins

> iekaram atsperee magneetu. uz zemes noliekam otru magneet, taa lai shameejais pievelk atsperee iekaarto. atspere vilks iekaarto magneetu uz augshu, savukaart magneets (un gravitaacija) meeginaas tikt lejaa, ko pievelk arii otrs magneets. te mees dabuunam muuzhiigo kustiibu.   blakus kustiigajam magneetam noliekam spoli kuraa induceejas mainjstraava. kapeec chakareeties ar visaadiem steorniem ka ir tik elemntaaras lietas.
> 
> shis jau ir klasika: ielejam traukaa udeni, trauka dibenaa caurums pa kuru tek struuklinja uz ratu un taalaak aiztek uz apaksheejo trauku. rats savienots ar efektiivu uudens suukni. uudens suuknis no apaksheejaa trauka pumpee uudeni uz augsheeko trauku un cikls atkaartojas. ja nestraadaa ta pielikam klaat pirmo dzineeju (skatiit augstaak). ko teiksi Speecy2?


 visas tās idejas jau sen izmēģinātas... mūžigo dzinēju tūkstošiem/miljoniem gribētāju - tikai neviens pat tuvu ļoti ilgai "pašapkalpošanai" nav ticis.

----------


## JDat

Delfiin! Es no saakuma gribeeju zinaat Speecy2 viedokli nevis taveeju.   ::

----------


## zzz

> Magnēti tur NEKO neražo.
> 
> 
>  Interesanti interesamti, no kurienes tad rodas varāk siltumenerģijas  ? Varbūt svētais gars iepirda iekšā ?


 seans ar meeles kulstiishanu iepirda, tas arii viss. Viens otrs te sho tieshaam laikam par sveeto uzskata.  :: 

Pavelkot striipu - tu personiigi, speccy2, vari to energjijas rashanos nodemonstreet? Ja nee - viss, muti ciet, savus publiskos kraapshanas spamus stopee nost, taa vietaa ej laboratorijaa ar rocinjaam straadaa, kameer beidzot vareesi kaut ko uzraadiit.

----------


## Epis

atceros ka es agrāk arī īstanībā ticēju ka ar tiem magnētim kautkādu haļavno dzinēju var uztaisīt, tas bīj kautkur pirm 6 gadiem ka internetā sāku googlēt angļu valodā un protams uzmetot "free energu generator" izmeta visvisādus fantastiskus agregātus. Lasāmviela bīj baigi aizraujošā un ļoti intresanta un tākā toreiz nevella no fizikas nerubīju protams ka ticēju, bet jovairāk laiks gāja jo skeptiskāks kļuvu, un sapratu to ka, ja tāds dzinējs būtu Reāls tad pa šiem gadu desmitiem kāds būtu to noteikti ka atklājis un jau sen darbinājis, jo apskatoties to kas notiek zinātnē šodien. palielinoties tehnologiskajam līmenim tiek izdarīti jauni atklājumi, proti atklājumi iet roku rokā ar tehnologisko līmeni, un magnētiskos motorus sāka būvēt, pētīt, ļoti ļoti sen, un tas bīj tas magnētisko motoru atklājumu laikmets un tehnologiskais līmenis lai tos veiktu  bīj piejams, un ja jau tad neviens neko tādu haļavno Neatklāja kontruējot magnētiskos motorus tad, tai lauciņā vairs nav ko darīt, jo viss jau atklāts. 

ja grib  fanot par FREE Energy + Green energy, ta ir jaseko līdz FUSION generātoriem  , kā ITER, NIF lazer centram, LHC , un man vis krutākais aparāts liekās Dense Plazma Focus fusion http://www.lawrencevilleplasmaphysics.com/ 
mana jaunās pārdomas  ir tāds ka:
Ja ar to DPF reaktoru nesanāks nekāda kodol sintēze un + energijas iegūšana, tad pie lētas energijas cilvēcei nekad mūžā netikt !, jo pārējie fusion agregāti kā tokomaks un NIF lazer sistēma nekad nebūs tik lēti  un ekonomiski izdevīgi kā dedzināt Gāzi TEC turbīnā ,
bet kosmiskie kuģi toč nākotnē varētu izmantot DPF reaktoru kā propulsion sistēmu kurai toč būs lielāks ISP nekā pašreiz labākajam VASIMR dzinējam.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Speccy!  ::  Īpaši priekš tevis, jo man šodien ir labs garastāvoklis..  :: 
Runa ies par kalorimetra mērījumu rezultātiem no orbo lapas!
Puiši 2000 sekundes sildīja to sūdu, pievadot 3.8W jaudu. Vienā variantā delta temperatūra bija ~1.05 grādi, otrā variantā ~1.3 grādi!
Pievadītā enerģija šajā periodā = 2000 * 3.8 = 7600J. Temperatūras starpība starp rotējošo orbo un to, kuram ir nobloķēts rotors = ~0.25 grādi. Pieņemsim, ka viņu datiem var ticēt. Tādā gadijumā 
7600J = 1.3K * (orbo specifiksā siltuma ietilpība) * (orbo svars)
7600J = 1.05K * ( (orbo īpatnējā siltuma ietilpība) * (orbo svars) + (ierīces, kura bloķēja orbo griešanos īpatnējā siltuma ietilpība) * (tās pašas ierīces svars))

orbo siltuma ietilpība mūs neinteresē un arī orbo svars mūs neinteresē. Mūs interesē tikai tā īpašā ierīce...  ::  tādēļ apzīmēsim orbo ar nosaukumu kaka:
7600J = 1.3 * kaka -> kaka = 7600/1.3 = 5846J
7600K = 1.05 * (5846 + x) -> x = 7600/1.05 - 5846 = 1392J

Tātad - ko mēs iegūstam? Iegūstam to, ka 1392J aizgāja uz priekšmetu, kurš bloķēja orbo rotāciju un zinam to, ka šis priekšmets uzsila par ~1 grādu. Ko tas izsaka? Piemēram - šis priekšmets varēja būs ~2.5kg smags dzelzs āmurs (ipatnējā siltumietilpība = 450J/kg*k), tas varēja būt ~300g smags litija stienis (3580 J/kg*k) vai arī pustukša 0.5l minerālūdens pudele (4183 J/kg*k)

Un redzi - visas šaubas ir izzudušas un mēs varam droši ticēt šiem kalorimetra datiem un gardi smieties par "magnetic energy"  :: 
Beefs
edit: piedevām - mēs vel varētu runāt par to, ka kalorimetrs nespēj nomēri EM laukā izdalīto enerģiju. Proti - ja tas bloķētais orbo izstaroja 0.2W enerģiju, bet nebloķētais nē, tad vel vairāk viss mainās..  ::

----------


## Speccy2

Varu piekrist ka tāds virspusējs kalorimetrijas eksperiments neko daudz nemaina, skeptiķi paliks skeptiķi un tie kuri ticēja turpinās ticēt, tā ka jēga tiešām maza, ja kalorimetrs būtu nokalibrēts tā ka spētu izmērīt siltumenerģiju džoulos, un orbo uzrādītu tiešām ka siltumenerģija izdalās vairāk nekā tiek iebarota elektroeneģija tad tas būtu interesantāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tātad tu atdzīsti, ka kalorimetra mērījumi ir bezjēdzīgi. Labi. Tikai... tad kāpēc to bāz mums nāsīs, kad prasām, kas ir tas, kas liek domā, ka orbo ražo "magnētisko enerģiju"?

Kalorimetra mērījumus apgāzām un pats tam piekrīti. Tos pīķus (U * I) arī tev izskaidrojām. Pie kā vel turas tava ticība?
Piedevām - vari nemelot - tu nemaz nebiji iedomājies par to, ka kalorimetra rādījumus var izskaidrot ar papildus priekšmeta sildīšanu vai arī EM izstarojumiem. Atdzīsties - es esmu gudrāks, bet tu esi muļķis!
Un tad seko mātes teiktajam - klausi gudrākus!
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Tātad tu atdzīsti, ka kalorimetra mērījumi ir bezjēdzīgi. Labi. Tikai... tad kāpēc to bāz mums nāsīs, kad prasām, kas ir tas, kas liek domā, ka orbo ražo "magnētisko enerģiju"?
> 
> Kalorimetra mērījumus apgāzām un pats tam piekrīti. Tos pīķus (U * I) arī tev izskaidrojām. Pie kā vel turas tava ticība?
> Piedevām - vari nemelot - tu nemaz nebiji iedomājies par to, ka kalorimetra rādījumus var izskaidrot ar papildus priekšmeta sildīšanu vai arī EM izstarojumiem. Atdzīsties - es esmu gudrāks, bet tu esi muļķis!
> Un tad seko mātes teiktajam - klausi gudrākus!
> Beefs


 Par tiem U x I mērījumiem gan nepiekrītu, vienīgais korektais veids kā precīzi nomērīt elektroenerģiju ir U * I integerēšana, precizitāti noskaka tika mēraparāta izžķirspēja, bitu skaits un laika intervāls (sampling rate). Ja netici man, papēti kā darbojas digitālie elektroenerģijas skaitītāji.

Edit. Lai visiem būtu mierīgāks prāts, paklausīšu zzz ieteikumam, un turpināšu diskusijas kad varēšu nodemonstrēt e-Orbo sistēmu kura baros pati sevi bez baterijām

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu pagaidi!  :: 
Vēl tiksim galā ar U * I un tad vari doties taisīt savu eOrbo. Vienkārš - tev šitais ir jāzin, lai to darītu!
Tātad - kāpēc mērot U*I kaut kur shēmas vidū, nevar noskaidrot izejas enerģiju?
Vai tu zini, kas ir SMES? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercondu ... gy_storage)
Princips ir tāds, ka ir garš vads (slēgta cilpa), kurā uz rinķi skrien "elektrība". Ja tas ir supervardītājs, tad strāva var tā skriet ļoti ilgi, ja parasts vadītājs, tad kustība ātri apsīks.
Ja tu šādam vadam ieliksi vidū savu mērītāju - kādi būs rezultāti? Būs liels U. Būs liels I. Bet vai U*I * laiks reizinājums attēlos patērēto/izdalīto/pievadīto enerģiju? Protams, ka nē!
Tas pats notiek tavā motorā - tu nemēri izdalīto enerģiju! To nevar tā izmērīt! Saprati vai nesaprati?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Ja tu šādam vadam ieliksi vidū savu mērītāju - kādi būs rezultāti? Būs liels U. Būs liels I. Bet vai U*I * laiks reizinājums attēlos patērēto/izdalīto/pievadīto enerģiju? Protams, ka nē!
> Tas pats notiek tavā motorā - tu nemēri izdalīto enerģiju! To nevar tā izmērīt! Saprati vai nesaprati?
> Beefs


 Nu un kādi būs mērījumi ? I būs pieņemsim ļoti liels, un kāds būs sprieguma kritums ? Skaidrs ka 0, tagad sareizini U * I dabūjam 0 vatus, ja vadītājam ir 0 pretestība un tajā neinducējas nekas cits no apkārtējā lauka tad tas neko nepatērēs. Bet enerģija gan viņā būs ja būs strāva.

ETA. protams ar šunta rezistoru to nevarēs mērīt, jo strāva uzreiz apstāsies, var mērīt piemēram ar holla sensoru

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sprieguma kritums nebūs 0! Būs liela strāva un būs liels spriegums, jo U = I*R. Tu taču tieši šo formulu izmanto, lai mērītu U un I, zinot R.
Vai arī tu man nepiekrīti?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Sprieguma kritums nebūs 0! Būs liela strāva un būs liels spriegums, jo U = I*R. Tu taču tieši šo formulu izmanto, lai mērītu U un I, zinot R.
> Vai arī tu man nepiekrīti?
> Beefs


 Nu un kāds ir R supravadītājam ?   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu un kāds ir R induktoram (spolei), kuru nemitīgi uzlādē/izlādē? (tas no taviem mērījumiem magneticenergy.lv)
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Nu un kāds ir R induktoram (spolei), kuru nemitīgi uzlādē/izlādē? (tas no taviem mērījumiem magneticenergy.lv)
> Beefs


 Lai aprēķinātu enerģiju man vajag tikai nomērīt U un I, R es izmantoju lai aprēķinātu siltuma zudumus. Kur tu redzi problēmu ? Ja R būtu 0 tad spole nekarstu un motors būtu ļoti efektīvs, būtu tikai zudumi elektromagnēta serdē.

Edit. Nu un protams vēl zudumi dēļ pretEDS parasta motora gadījumā, pavisam piemirsu domājot par Orbo   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

R tev nevajag, lai aprēķinātu siltuma zudumus! R (1ohm vai cik tev tur ir tavā eksperimentā) ir šunta pretestība. Tu to izmanto, lai mērītu "sprieguma kritumu" uz šuntu, kas tev ļauj no iegūtā sprieguma izrēķināt caur šuntu plūstošo strāvu. Ar to arī pietiek, lai izrēķinātu caur šuntu plūstošo enerģiju. U = I*R, E = U * I *t, E = (I * R) * I * t.
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> R tev nevajag, lai aprēķinātu siltuma zudumus! R (1ohm vai cik tev tur ir tavā eksperimentā) ir šunta pretestība. Tu to izmanto, lai mērītu "sprieguma kritumu" uz šuntu, kas tev ļauj no iegūtā sprieguma izrēķināt caur šuntu plūstošo strāvu. Ar to arī pietiek, lai izrēķinātu caur šuntu plūstošo enerģiju. U = I*R, E = U * I *t, E = (I * R) * I * t.
> Beefs


  U = I*R, ja šitais R is šunta pretestība tad kādu I mēs te liekam iekšā ? Man ir nomērīts tikai U uz šunta un U uz spolēm. Vislielākā skaidrība tev šitajās lietās radīsis ja paņemsi pats kaut ko uzlodēsi kādu impulsu shēmu ar induktivitāti un pamērīsi ar osciloskopu un parēķināsi, tev trūkst prakses šajās lietās.

----------


## JDat

ko tu domaaji ar shunta pretestiibu, pajolnj?

----------


## Speccy2

> ko tu domaaji ar shunta pretestiibu, pajolnj?


 Palasi šeit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shunt_%28electrical%29, zābak

----------


## JDat

kas ir shunta pretestiiba, es zinu. a nafig vinja vajadziiga tavam steornam? Neaprotu kapeec tur vajadziiga, jo nafig, nesaprotu vispaar to steorn fignju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā, nesaprotam, paskaidro gan....

----------


## Raimonds1

21.aprīlī plkst.10.00 Cesvaines domes zālē 
....Viduslatvijas Lauku attīstības biroja rīkotais seminārs 
....Tēma: ALTERNATĪVĀ ENERĢĒTIKA 
....Nosaukums: ALTERNATĪVĀ ENERĢIJA. PRAKTISKIE UN ZINĀTNISKIE ASPEKTI. 
....Programma 
....Norises vieta: Cesvaines novada domes zāle, datums: 21.04.2010. 
....10.00-11.00 "Mīti un patiesība par saules un vēja enerģiju" SIA "Kalni & Vējš" vadītājs Valdis Lācis 
....LU cietvielu fizikas institūta Ūdeņraža un gāzu sensoru laboratorijas komanda 
....Valdis Ņemcevs, Dr.phys. Līga Grīnberga, Dr.phys. Jānis Kleperis, doktorantūras students Mārtiņš Vanags 
....11.00-11.30 Enerģija mums visapkārt, un kā to savākt (V.Šaubergers, N.Tesla, J.Flins, J.Bedini u.c.) 
....11.30-12.00 Saules enerģijas ierīču testēšanas poligons Rīgā un dažas mācības 
....12.00-12.30 Piemēri autonomām vēja-saules-ūdeņraža sistēmām pasaules praksē 
....12.30-13.00 Vai Latvija var būt enerģētiski neatkarīga, jeb Futūriska vīzija par ūdeņraža laikmetu.

http://www.cesvaine.lv/afisa.html

----------


## Speccy2

Uzrāvos vakar youtubē uz šitāda video, neko neapgalvoju jo neko nezinu par šito verķi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lhvfh3MDfc

Ja kāds grib apspriest mierīgā gaisotnē izveidoju topiku šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=32.0

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vakar uzrāvos uz šitāda video youtube! Neko nevaru apgalvot, bet ja kāds vēlas apspriest - http://www.magneticenergy.lv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJAGP9tu ... re=related

Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Vakar uzrāvos uz šitāda video youtube! Neko nevaru apgalvot, bet ja kāds vēlas apspriest - http://www.magneticenergy.lv
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJAGP9tu ... re=related
> 
> Beefs


 Šo arī var apspriest, attiecīgā foruma sadaļā   ::

----------


## Delfins

tam tur video pienāk melnais vads pie lampas.. neko nesaprotu, kāpēc tik viegli apčakarē tautu.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es tikai aizdomājos - man arī gribētos ko tādu izdarīt! Vienīgi - kā panākt, lai klucītis (vel labāk - ūdens) reāli paceļas gaisā? Varētu mēģināt videomontāžu un pacelšanos gaisā panākt ar kameru fiksētu pie spaiņa un spaiņa mešanu zemē + iemontēt spaini pēc tam kadrā... hmmm
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> tam tur video pienāk melnais vads pie lampas.. neko nesaprotu, kāpēc tik viegli apčakarē tautu.


 Delfīn, mūsdienās jebkādu video var uztaisīt uz datora ar 3D programmām, vienkāršākais veids aizkrāsot katrā kadrā liekos vadiņus ciet   ::  Tāpēc ir svarīgi veikt mērījumus, tikai mērījumi pateiks vai tas ir feiks vai nav.

----------


## JDat

un tu pats kaadu meerijumu esi uztaisiijis, jau baigi apgalvo pa tehnologija straadaa.

----------


## Speccy2

> un tu pats kaadu meerijumu esi uztaisiijis, jau baigi apgalvo pa tehnologija straadaa.


 Lielākajai daļai šajā forumā nekādi mērījumi neko neizsaka, daži pat nezina kas ir šunta rezistors un kam viņš domāts, tāpēc postēšu savus mērījumus tad kad pabeigšu e-Orbo sistēmu kura pati sevi baros bez baterijām. Tikmēr vari mēģināt 'iebraukt' parasta motora mērījumos, kurus vari atrast manējā forumā.

----------


## JDat

tev arii kaadas bildes ar tavu konstrukciju? tas ne kas ka nepabeikta. paraadi, lai redzam ka ar kaut ko nodarbojies. interesanti, neskatoties uz manu (un lielas daljas citu foruma daliibnieku) skepticizmu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Speccy2, uz Cesvaini brauksi par Bedini un Steorn klausīties?
21.aprīlī plkst.10.00 Cesvaines domes zālē 
....Viduslatvijas Lauku attīstības biroja rīkotais seminārs 
....Tēma: ALTERNATĪVĀ ENERĢĒTIKA

----------


## Epis

reku Svaigs vidaks kur kāds turks   "Muammer Yildiz" demonstrē haļavno magnētisko motoru vācijas universitātē un tad turpat uz vietas viņu izjauc un dod klātesošajiem apskatē  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oh7ymZPESU

mans komentārs ir tāds ka ja tur patiešām nav nekādu slēpto vadu,baču citu energijas avotu ta tas motors izmanto magnēta "magnētisma resursu demagnetizējot viņu".
 gribētu redzēt kā tas motors strādātu bez apstājas kādus 2-3gadus, (diez vai tik ilgi ietu)
ticēšu tad kad kāds  uztaisīs  ilgetmiņa pārbaudi zem konstantas slodzes, ta varētu redzēt cik ilgi iet un kādu energijas daudzumu dod ārā. 
esu baigi skeptisks, man liekās ka tur kautkas nav kā vaig, un magnētiem tomēr ir jādemagnetizējās

karoči parokot google izleca tā turka mājaslapa http://www.rexresearch.com/yildiz/yildiz.htm  un tur ir intresants rezultātu grafiks:

kur var redzēt kā 5h laikā volti no 12.54vdc nokrītās pēc 5h līdz 12.0 v tātad kritums 0.54V un apmēras paliek tās pašas 2.23A līdz ar to motors 5h zaudēja 1.2W energijas laikam ka mangēti demagnetizējās tam turku motoram    ::  

nu ko lai saka, principā to motoru var pielidzināt baterijai kurai jāmaina mangēti. 

Ganjau ka laikam ejot parādīsies kādas ziņas par tā aparāta darbības pārbaudi, bet lielas lielas cerības es to neliktu, jo diez vai  Jaudas/svara attiecibai tai magnētiskajai baterijai būs labāka par parastu Lipo baču. 

tie kas grib saprņot par free energy iesaku sekot līdzi DPF fusion reaktora eksperimentiem, katru nedēļu tur ziņo par progressu, un tā vien liekās ka tā kodolsintēze ir rokas stiepiena attālumā  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu Speecy2. Kas jauns magnētisko ģeneratoru lietās?

Vai jau sasniegts 101 %

----------


## Speccy2

> Nu Speecy2. Kas jauns magnētisko ģeneratoru lietās?
> 
> Vai jau sasniegts 101 %


 Ar to kas jauns vari iepazīties manējā forumā, arī uzdot jautājumus ja kas nav skaidrs par orbo. Šajā ākstu forumā es vairs netaisos neko postēt par Orbo vai citām inovatīvām tehnoloģijām, ja nu tikai kādreiz būs normāla moderēšana.

----------


## JDat

Ja būs moderēšana, tad šitajā "ākstu forumā" tādas inovatīvas idejas, kā tavējā tiks uzreiz izdzēstas.   :: 

Edit: principā, tas ir ļoti labi, ka tu savas inovatīvās idejas publicē savā forumā nevis šajā "ākstu forumā". Tā tik turpini!

----------


## Speccy2

> Ja būs moderēšana, tad šitajā "ākstu forumā" tādas innovatīvas idejas, kā tavējā tiks uzreiz izdzēstas.


 Lai tas nenotiktu nevajag laist āzi par dārznieku   ::

----------


## zzz

Pie normaalas modereeshanas beerninsh speccy ar saviem 5-6 nikiem un plaanpraatiibu/kraapshanas spamiem sen buutu piesists ar galiem.

Bet nu katraa zinjaa apsveicami, ka sheit shis vairaak netaisaas murgot. Savaa privaatajaa forumchikaa ar domubiedriem var dariities ko un kaa grib, arii jau protams stulbi ir, un raksturo kaadaa podaa ir nonaacis letinju izgliitiibas liimenis, tomeer pie mums briiva valsts, briivi pilsonji, buut par muuzhiigo dzineeju fanu nav aizliegts.

(Protams, ja shis saaks meegjinaat PAARDOT milzu licenzeetaa veidaa izgudrotos steorna muuzhiigos dzineejus, tad uz sho tieshaa veidaa attieksies kriminaallikuma panti par kraapshanu.)

----------


## JDat

zzz, kur palika tava daiļrunība? Garlaicīgi lasīt...

Speecy2, noteikti savu forumu tu pats arī moderē. Esmu pārliecināts, ka tur nav ne viena ļauna vārda par tavu dzinēju...   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tur jau vispār nav neviena vārda ne par ko..  :: 
3 topiki un tajos pašos praktiski nekā nenotiek. Tagad specy esot pasūtījis lai šim izfrēzē precīzu steorn dzinēja kopiju. Vel viņš domā, ka magnētiskie gultņi izglābs pasākumu... 
Karoče - ātrāk kā uz jauno gadu aplauzienu viņš nesagaidīs,
BTW - es domāju, 500EUR par steorn licenzi pilnībā atspoguļo speccy apmātību ar šito lietiņu!  ::

----------


## Speccy2

> Vel viņš domā, ka magnētiskie gultņi izglābs pasākumu...


 Un tu laikam domā ka Steorn izmantoja magnētiskos gultņus prikola pēc vai arī lai baterija ilgāk turētu   ::

----------


## Speccy2

> 3 topiki un tajos pašos praktiski nekā nenotiek


 Nu nevajag jau izdomāt ciparus no zila gaisa ja jau spiego, tad vismaz noraksti pareizos ciparus, uz doto brīdi ir "155 Posts in 23 Topics by 20 Members".   Tā ka neesmu vientuļš savā palātā   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ai! Laikam ne tur uzspiedu. Nepārskatāma tā lapa!
Nu ir tak arī keramiskie gultņi. Un - var tak izrēķināt zudumus gultņos. Savādāk jau - ja tu uztaisi magnētiskos gultņus + tev vel vajadzēs ielikt to visu vakuumā - tad jau tiešām tas sūds varēs mūžīgi griezties no uzlādēta kondensatora viena..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

kādēl Speccy2 esi savu forumu blokejis apskatei neregistrētajiem useriem ?? 

man šitie "Slepenie" forumi reāli nepatīk, proti kā lai zinu vai tur notiek/nenotiek kautkādas intresantas diskusījās. 

google botam arī esi uzlicis banu foruma lapai ?  

atver forumu lai var apstīties kas Latvijā notiek šai jomā  ::  

runājot par alternatīvās energijas forumiem man pēdējā laikā patīk šito forumu palasīt: 
http://focusfusion.org/index.php/forums

domāju ka labāk ir fanot par DPF fusion nekā ORBO (subjektīvais viedoklis )

----------


## Speccy2

> kādēl Speccy2 esi savu forumu blokejis apskatei neregistrētajiem useriem ?? 
> 
> man šitie "Slepenie" forumi reāli nepatīk, proti kā lai zinu vai tur notiek/nenotiek kautkādas intresantas diskusījās. 
> 
> google botam arī esi uzlicis banu foruma lapai ?  
> 
> atver forumu lai var apstīties kas Latvijā notiek šai jomā  
> 
> runājot par alternatīvās energijas forumiem man pēdējā laikā patīk šito forumu palasīt: 
> ...


 Nu pirmkārt vaitad tik grūti piereģistrēties ? Esmu pat konta aktivizēšanu caur meilu atslēdzis. Forums nav pieejams plašajai pasaulei jo es to izveidoju tieši latviešu publikai, ārzemniekiem ir pietiekoši daudz citu forumu, tāpēc visādiem ķīniešiem tur nav ko darīt un tērēt trafiku (tas ir limitēts), reģistrētiem lietotājiem neērtības prakstiski nav, jo pēc reģistrēšanās vairs nav jālogojas iekšā un vari lasīt cik uziet. Par google botu paskatīšos kā to varētu atbloķēt.

----------


## Epis

intresanti ja pieņem ka tas stern motors kautko ģenerētu, kāds tad varētu būt tā aparāta Power-to-weight ratio kW/kg ? 
salīdzinājumā labiem elektromotoriem tas rādītājs ir 1-2KW/kg 
un ja iedomājās ka tā steorn tehnologija ražotu + kādu 1-2% no motora reitinga tad tā generātora energijas/masas attiecība būtu 0.01-0.02KW/kg  nu nez vai tādu motoru varētu kautkur preaktiski izantot kā energijas generātoru, jo paskatamiem kas notiek ar Motora cenu/pret tā Masu, proti jo smagāks motors jo vairāk viņā ir matreālu un līdz ar to viņš ir dārgāks, un līdz ar to ja optimistiskākajā variantā 100kg 1KW smags Steorn motora cenai vaidzētu būt 100x lielākai kā 1KW Permanent Magnet DC parastam Elektromotoram kas cenā varētu būt ap 100$ (lielos apjomos) un tad Steorn analogs varētu pičot 10'000 $ par 1KW generātoru (ja tāds protams būtu) un tagat salīdzinam ko par 10000$ varam nopirkt no Alternatīvām tehnologijām:
saules bačas cena 1.2$/W sanāk 10000/1.2= 8.3KW saules paneļu  
Vēja energija sanāks apmeram 3KW veja turbīna par tādu piķi + invertieris, laikam bez torņa.
Saules paneļiem itkā arī tā cena ir pliki paneļi, bez atbalsta, un diez vai Steorns magiskais motors nāks ar visu komplektāciju, karoči grozies kā gribi neviens tos steorn dvižokus par tādu piķi nepirks ja cena būs tik liela.
karoči realitāte ir tāda pat ja atrod haļavno dvižoka mehānismu tad lai sanāktu biznes tam generātoram ir jābūt Lētam un lētumu var panākt ar augstāku energijas /svara attiecību, un šiem Uber mangetiskajiem dzinējiem tie cipari sanāk baigi švakie (protams ja tie vispār ir patiesi !) 
salīdzinājumā energijas generātos/cenu  vis perspektīvāk no sapņu tehnologijām izskatās DPF reaktors tas izmaksātu pēc aprēkiniem 10x lētāk nekā lētākie TEC un AES, proti šodien 1MW ir ap 1Mega$ jeb 1W/$ tad DPF būtu 0.1W/$  (dpf aptuvenie cipari ir ņemti no viņu sapņu plānu prezentācijām, ja reaktors strādātu.) salīdzinājumam visi citi kodolsintēzes reaktoriņi ITER,NIF tipa ja kautko ražotu piķotu toč vairāk nekā  60%efektīvs Gāzes TEC+gāze kādiem 20gadiem.




> Forums nav pieejams plašajai pasaulei jo es to izveidoju tieši latviešu publikai, ārzemniekiem ir pietiekoši daudz citu forumu, tāpēc visādiem ķīniešiem tur nav ko darīt un tērēt trafiku (tas ir limitēts),


 trafiks no ārzemniekiem nav nekāds attaisnojums, jo pāris ārzemnieku dienā (vairāk jau nebūs) tavu serveri nepārslogos, vienīgi šie ārzemnieki var taisīt visādu spamu, izmantot tur visādus spambotus, bet pret to arī var cīnities ar visādām progām.

tā logošanās aizņem Laiku, un man kompim nākās bieži dzēst tos HTTP cookie no kompja un līdz ar to pazūd auto login fiča un tādēļ patīk ieiet ātri forumā (bez logošanās ) apskatīties kas jauns, ja ir kas intresants un gribas ko uzrakstīt tad arī logojos, 
ar tām parolēm un logošanos ir baigais čakars, jo paroles bieži piemirstās. vardssakot esu pārāk slinks lai logotos ik reizi kad gribu apstīties kas jauns forumā.

----------


## Speccy2

Uz tiem e-Orbo vari īpaši neskatīties, tā jau ir vakardienas tehnoloģija un es to mēģinu pabeigt jo esmu ieguldījis tajā daudz laika. Tie prototipi kas tika demonstrēti var kalpot tikai par "dekstop toy", arī es neko vairāk no tā nemēģināšu izspiest, priekš tā jau vajadzīga nopietna inženierija, super ātri rotējoši diski, šķidrais slāpeklis uc parastam mirstīgajam nepieejamas lietas. Steorn oficiāli vairs nesuporto e-Orbo tagad tas strādā pie ss-Orbo (bez rotējošām detaļām) arī es taisos pieķerties kad pabeigšu šito projektu.

----------


## JDat

A kāpēc tu to visu neraksti savā foruma?

----------


## Speccy2

> A kāpēc tu to visu neraksti savā foruma?


 Jautājums tika uzdots šeit, tāpēc arī atbildēju, ok vairāk šeit nespamošu   ::

----------


## JDat

> Ok vairāk šeit nespamošu


 Tas gan būtu labi.
Ņem vērā, ka man patīk kaitināt visādus šitādus mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrotājus.

----------


## Dzeks

Kādu gadu lasot netu un cenšoties ko pašam saveidot es no piesardzīga skeptiķa esmu jau "uzkalpojies" līdz zināmam optimismam par OU. Pilnīgi noteikti ir lietas kas darbojās stipri savādāk, kā to skaidro skoliņā. Un ne jau tikai tādi amatieri kā es to saka. Biju arī Cietvielu Fizikas institūtā uz semināru, kur amatieri demonstrēja visādus daiktus, kas darbojās pretēji tai fizikas loģikai un tur arī fiziķi stāstija par saviem pētijumiem, kas iziet ārpus klasiskās fizikas un ķīmijas izpratnes. Eksperimentu rezultāti neatbilst klasiskajiem aprēķiniem, kas pierāda ka pamats ir aplams. Visa Einšteina teorija ir pārlieku vienkāršota un neņem vērā, neizskaidro daudzko. Tāpēc arī 100 gadu laikā neko jaunu nezinam par magnētiem un gravitāciju, rezonansi un enerģijas laukiem. Zinātnei ir uzlikts tāds kā vienkāršots rāmis. Tas ir kā paziņot ka ir tikai aritmētika, un triganometrija vai augstākā matemātika ir neiespējami, tāpēc ka tā nevar būt nekad.
 Tādiem amatieriem kā es jau ir grūti pamatot un veikt korektus testus, bet mēs vismaz cenšamies. Pateikt ka tas tā nav un viss ir nesalīdzināmi vieglāk un vairāk norāda uz negribēšanu un neiedziļināšanos, nevis fundamentālām zināšanām.
 Ja gribas ko jauku, tad var pamēģināt atkārtot Joe Flynn's Parallel Ceļš tehnoloģiju. Statisko versiju var katrs savā šķūnītī atkārtot. Un tad domājiet kā tur pastāvīgie magnēti tiek vadīti ar salīdzinoši mazu elektrības daudzumu. Puikas jau LV ir motorus sabūvējuši, pagaidām trūkst tik korektu mērijumu.

----------


## zzz

Taks. Tupais muldonja dzheks atkal klaat.

Nu un ko ta tu te gribeeji pateikt ar savu tuksho vaariishanos?

----------


## Dzeks

O! Vecais Einšteina reliģijas mācītājs aizvien vēl te ar lamām aizstāj saprātu, un lasīt vēl aizvien nemāk. Žēl. Nekā jauna.

----------


## M_J

Tiešām jāpiekrīt zzz - visādi muldoņas, ar "Youtubē" bāzētu izglītību tagad ņemas spriest, ka Einšteins visu darījis aplam, ka fizika pēdējos 100 gados nav attīstījusies un tādā garā ... Ak jā, vēl bijis CFI uz semināru. Būtu kaut kādu nieku no tās pašas nicinātās fizikas apguvis, tad negvelztu te muļķības, bet tas jau laikam par grūtu - vieglāk taču skatīties bildītes "Youtubē".

----------


## zzz

Hihi, dzhekjin muldonja, ko ta tu atkal uz shejieni atvilkies?

Kas tev traucee savas vaariishanaas taisiit briivajos metinaataajos, domubiedru peetnieku pulcinjaa?

Jeb pat tur vinjiem pieriebies, ka tupais muldonja dzekinsh tik runaa, runaa, runaa, bet ar rocinjaam neko nedara?  :: 

Kur tavs slavenais magneetiskais tuuristu matracha gaisa kompresors? Vai nu uztaisi to, vai arii atziisti ka hernjas biji samuldeejis.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man, protams, patīk atvērta un visaptveroša diskusija, bet šoreiz - jāpiekrīt zzz. Dzeks - viss būtu daudz savādak, ja tu sava postā pieminētu arī kādu atsauci uz kaut ko konkrētu! Nu CMON! Izlasi to, ko pats urrakstīji! Apmēram tā - "bla bla bla, bla bla, bla bla bla!" CMON! Davai konkrētu mērīnjumu, novērojumu - kur čalīsi ir atklāluši kaut ko jaunu, interesantu, nezinātu!
Man taču arī interesanti! Nav jau tā, ka es negribētu pagrabā motoru, kurš ražo elektrību no nekā!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Džeks! Nosauc vismaz vienu lietu, kuru tu redzēji, bet neiekļāvās ne vienā esošajā fizikas rāmī.
Ja nevarēsi nosaukt, tad zzz tevi nomētās ar fe****m ka maz neliekas.

----------


## Speccy3

Džekam un pārējiem saprātīgi domājošiem, vai tad vēl jums nepieleca ka nemoderētā forumā jebkuru citādi domājošo nomētās ar fekālijām no galvas līdz kājām, tāpēc ja jūsu domas atšķiras no vispārpieņemtajām tad lābāk iet uz citiem forumiem, kur ir pienācīga moderēšana un normāla gaisotne   ::

----------


## JDat

Domāju, ka "saprātīgi domājošiem" ir skaidrs arī tas, ka nemoderētā forumā var rakstīt par saviem "izgudrojumiem". Gribētu atgādināt, ka šis forums pamatā domāts elektronikas lietu (shēmas, detaļas, konkrēti jautājumi un atbildes utt) apspriešanai nevis "nākotnes fizikas likumu" apspriešanai.

Starp citu, kāpēc raksti šeit nevis savā forumā? Ak jā, tev ir auto redirekt uz steorn kantori uzlikts. Nebūtu slikti, ka Speecy(123) Dzeks utml brīvdomātāji netraucētu apspriest oma likumu un čupotos savā forumā.

Lai arī sāku aktīvi spamot elfas forumā tikai no marta beigām, tomēr saņēmos un izlasīju šito topiku no sākuma, līdz galam. Secinājumi:
1) Tika aizskara ezorērika, āderes utml lietas
2) Mūsu Speecy(123) solīja, atsaucieties uz steorn dotcom burbuļa krāpnieku kantori) ka nu tik būs revolūcija fizikā, bet ne kas nenotika
3) Parādījās citas tml mūžīgo dzinēju lietas.
4) Ne viens (Speecy, Dzeks utml)tā arī ne ko neuzbūvēja un neparādīja pat rasējumus.
5) Visi tikai spēcīgi kulsta mēli (arī es)
6) Topika rakstītāji iedalās 3 kategorijās:
       Ticības brāļi-dirsēji (speecy utml), kas tikai tic ka būs, ne ko paši nedara, drukā bez sava gala, nogāna esošos fizikas pamatus.
       Klasiskās fizikas aizstāvji (zzz, a_maksiks utm), kas ne par ko nepiekrīt "fizikas revolūcijai" un daudz drukā aizstāvot savu viedokli.
       Pārejie, kas kaut ko pa laikam iespamo pa tēmu vai beztēmu.
7) Jēga, lietderības koeficents un pievienotā vērtība diskusijai tieši 0,0000000000000 %
 ::  Prasās pēc foruma moderācijas.
9) Dažiem (zzz) ir apnicis apgaismot un mācīt fizikas pamatus, tā vietā sākas rupjības.
10) Man apnika izdarīt secinājumus.
11) Mēs esam viena liela dirsēju tauta.
12) Speecy ir garlaicīgs muļķis, tāpēc ka nav ko interesantu nav pateicis. Raimonds1 un Epis ir daudz interesantāki subjekti, jo vairāk pievēršas elektronikai.
13) ZZZ vairs neizceļas ar daiļrunīgiem citātiem, bet vienkārši lamājas suņa kājā. Garlaicīgi un nekulturāli.

Kāpēc speecy utm bārsta savas muļķības (vai tomēr gudrības), tajā forumā, kur tas nav vajadzīgs? Nevarat aizp**st na***i no šejienes prom un netraucēt mums nodarboties ar FPGA CNC būvniecību, kontrolieru programmēšanu, pastiprinātāju lodēšanu, remontiem, radiosakariem un praktiskās pieredzes apmaiņu? Tā vietā lai būvētu savus brīnumus, jūs klāstat idejas, kuras, nafig ne vienam nav vajadzīgas un vēl tiekat aplikti ar fe***m. Nafig jums to vajag? Es labprāt izrēķinātos fiziski ar šiem revolucionāriem, bet ne jau tāpēc, ka tiek bīdīta revolucionāra fizika, bet gan vienkārši, ka tas tiek smērēts, tur kur tas ne maz nav jāsmērē. Ja gribat pakomunicēt, tad lietojiet skype vai apmeklējiet traukiem.elvē. Un nesakiet man, ka tā ir demokrātija. Demokrātija ir ne tikai brīvība paust savu viedokli, bet arī atbildēt par saviem vārdiem. Plika uzskatu bārstīšana ir anarhija. Tā ka speecy: ...labu taciņu, pilnu maciņu. Sākumu šim citātam zināt paši.

----------


## zzz

speccy beerninj, tu ar savu duci dazhaado niku un regulaaro promaizieshanu un atpakalj naakshanu atkal ar jaunu regjistraaciju esi tapis par galiigaako anekdoti. 

Un tupajam muldonjam dzhekinjam taisni tas arii tika ieteikts - lai shis savas iedvesmojoshaas runas iet tureet domubiedru pulcinjos.

Pavisam labi buutu ja shis pietureetu savu vaariishanos un taa vietaa buuveetu taas savas sapnju ieriices ar rocinjaam, bet, kaa jau labi zinaams, ar to muuzhiigo dzineeju fanotaaji nemeedz nodarboties.

----------


## JDat

Fundamentāls jautājums: Cik lielā mērā ticība kaut kam saistās ar zinātni un zinātniskiem likumiem?

Jūs, "saprātīgi domājošie". Beidziet te ņemties, ja kaut kas nepatīk, tad ar iesniegumu drošības policijā.

----------


## zzz

a) forums netiek praktiski modereets vispaar. Pieljauju ka Vinchi ir aiznjemts cilveeks ar citiem darbiem, bet visaa visumaa nav iisti okei, briizhiem tiek chakareets foruma tehniskais liimenis ar muuzhiigo dzineeju plaapaam utml.

b) paaris gadus atpakalj Vinchi pasham bija popolznovenijas ezoteerikas virzienaa. Ar laiku gan cilveeks parasti izmainaas, it seviskji ja pameegjina praksee realizeet sasoliitos briinumus un saprot, ka vinjam makaroni uz ausiim bijushi sakaarti.  

c) Ja ezoteeristi par visu vari grib savas muljkjiibas apspriest sheitan, tad tikai eksperimentaalos rezultaatus, ko ieguvushi personiskos eksperimentos. dzhekinja un speccy veida tukshaa murgoshana ir paraugs tam, kas buutu jaamoderee aaraa ar suudainu koku. Pie kam speccy peec gadinja vai cik tur ilgas  muldeeshanas beidzot sanjeemaas kaut ko lipinaat kopaa, tachu reputaaciju sev jau ir sagaadaajis atbilstoshu.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu ko lai es te "līmeņa sargātājiem"  lai uzrakstu, lai vismaz izlasītu un varbūt saprastu, ja gada laikā paši ir tikai regulāri sekojuši šai tēmai, lai tik te kāds ko ne tā, bet paši nav neko ne netā lasijuši, ne darijuši.  Principā viss ir netā brīvi pieejams, tik jāmāk paņemt. Ja pats neko konkrētajā jomā neesi mēģinājis, tad nevar arī saprast par ko stāsts video vai tekstos, jo to tiešām skolās nemāca. Cilvēki principā publicē savus darbus netā, lai izvairītos no nelabvēļiem (sazvērestības teorija) vai varbūt tā ir jauna atklātās formas komunikācija- jo vairāk publicē, jo vairāk ideju saņem atpakaļ. Amatieriem tas arī svarīgi, jo katra spējas ir ierobežotas, bet kopā sanāk jestrāk. Bija tam pat svešvārds. 
 Tad nu ar ko es esmu saskāries. Seminārā fiziķis prezentēja savu darbu ar ūdeņraža šūnu. Gan pēc fizikas, gan ķīmijas aprēķiniem ūdens sadalīšana sākas pie 1,56 V starp platēm un parasti taisa virs 2V. Tad puiši ir panākuši ūdens dalīšanos pie 1V un pat 0,5V.
Patreiz nav laika turpināt. Bet es vēl ko te iespamošu.

----------


## zzz

Neraksti neko, debiilais spameri dzhekinj, atskaitot ja tev ir pasha personiskie eksperimenti, ko celt priekshaa.

Ja nav - ej uz skjuuniiti ar rocinjaam pastraadaat.

----------


## JDat

> ...jo vairāk publicē, jo vairāk...


 Kuļibins, ja nemaldos...




> Bet es vēl ko te iespamošu.


 Labāk nevajag.




> ...ja gada laikā paši ir tikai regulāri sekojuši šai tēmai, lai tik te kāds ko ne tā, bet paši nav neko ne netā lasijuši, ne darijuši.


 Es sekoju līdzi nevis tāpēc ka interesējos par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem, bet gan lai pasmietos par to ko te raksta.

Nafig man kaut ko būvēt, ja zinu ka ka principā nav iespējams pārkāpt 100%. It kā ir tikai viens šaubīgs veids, kā "pārkāpt" 100 %, izmantot dzinēju ar vēl neatklātu enerģiju vai tml, bet tas lai paliek filozofiskajām pārdomām nevis praktiskajām lietām.

----------


## JDat

> Tad nu ar ko es esmu saskāries. Seminārā fiziķis prezentēja savu darbu ar ūdeņraža šūnu. Gan pēc fizikas, gan ķīmijas aprēķiniem ūdens sadalīšana sākas pie 1,56 V starp platēm un parasti taisa virs 2V. Tad puiši ir panākuši ūdens dalīšanos pie 1V un pat 0,5V.


 Neesmu speciālists ķīmijā un elektrolīzē, bet...
Nu un? Labi samazināja spriegumu, a strāvu nomērīja? Minēšu ka beigās P paliek tas pats. Ko dod ja elektrolīze notiek pie pazemināta sprieguma? Varbūt kāds sakarīgi paskaidros bez formulām kur ir tā lielā atšķirība un ieguvums?

Jautājums par  1 000 000 dolāriem: Kāds tam sakars ar magnētiskajiem dzinējiem?

----------


## defs

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3287172.html?v= ... 3d5bce5a2b
reku griežās vienam.

----------


## JDat

Ja kāds vietējais bāleliņš atkārtotu un nodemonstrētu klātiene, tad ticētu. Izskatās reāli, bet gribu taustāmus pierādījumus nevis video.

----------


## zzz

Onkuls Koperfiilds raada veel daudz krutaakus trikus. *shrug*

Lohotronu, kas redzams vidjikaa, visvienkaarshaak atkaartot, bljembaku iegriezhot ar saspiesta gaisa pluusmu no aarpuskadra zonas.

----------


## JDat

Galvenais lai Speecy123 vai Dzeks parāda, ka tas strādā.  ::

----------


## zzz

speccy ir apvainojies un aizgaajis nosalt savaa privaatajaa forumchikaa. (vinjam gan ir regulaari jaatjauno sava apvainoshanaas un tad shis atkal uztaisa jaunu akountu sheit un iepiikst kaut ko)

dzhekinjam vieniiga funkcioneejoshaa kjermenja dalja ir meele, kas tirinaas, taapeec nekaadu aparaatu un demonstreejumu no shaa nebuus.

----------


## jeecha

Nekas, gan jau arii Seanam atradiisies kaadu dienu silta vietinja kjurkjii blakus Maikam no http://www.perendev-power.com/  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā... pirms pārdesmit lapām vismaz formulas tika lietotas un par principiem tika diskutēts... tagad - vot ir elektrolīze no pusvolta un viss un strīdieties pretī un pierādiet  :: 
Steornisti ir naftinieku sponsorēts pasākums jebkādu alternatīvo resursu diskusijas degradēšanai  :: 

Kā uz tāda fona vispār var runāt par jebko, kur izmantoti magnēti, kaut vai hibrīddzinējiem? Izdomās kāds super start-stop hibrīddzinēju ar efektīvu elektromotoru un HHO sistēmu kā enerģijas rekuperāciju un nu pierādi ar argumentiem šitajā te  steornistu jūklī kaut ko! Invenstoru iebaidīšanas pasākums.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu tos video parasti nopietni analizē peswiki.com ar datorsimulācijām un paātrinājuma attiecību magnētu attālumiem. Bez tādas analīzes tikai izskatās jauki. Man šis video atgādina virkni līdzīgus kur tiek izmantotas baterijas, motoriņi un jau pieminētas gaisa plūsmas. Nu nav tik vienkārši izveidot pliku permanento magnētu motoru. Tā ir tikai teorija, bet dabā nevar pat iegūt divus vienādus magnētus ar vienādām spēka līnijām.  
 Tad pie kā es paliku. Netā principā ir 90 vai pat 99% sviesta ko cilvēki liek lai kļūtu slaveni vai pamuļķotos, vai kā te minēja iespēju par Steorn, ka tā ir naftinieku diversija un ūdeņu duļķošana, un tikai tas atlikums ir reāla manta. Tā neta piedāvātā "atklātā koda" informācijas apmaiņa. 
 Kas ir LV. Ir elektromotors, ko slogo vai neslogo (bremzē) in strāvas un sprieguma cipari nemainās. Tas ir tas Flinna dzinējs. Principā tas In patēriņš ir tikai permanento magnētu vadīšanai. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1MVYvlQqnM
 Ir elektromotors, kam pieliekot papildus slodzi (lampu, vai atgriež strāvu barības akumulātorā) pie papildus spolēm IN strāva samazinās un motora jauda pieaug. Tas ir Lindemana dzinējs.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvl3stFiRnw
 Nu un visvairāk fiziķi brīnījās par tādu eksotisku un nepraktisku verķi kā Liedskalniņa pakava magnētu, kur parastākā dzelzs saglabā magnētismu mēnešiem un, vai atdod elektrisko lādiņu izjaucot.
 Tai peswiki jau par visu šo ir. Ar formulām un teorijām. Ja ir interese ne tikai paņirgt, bet ko interesantu palasīties. 
 Nu un es pats pieķēros tik triviālam pasākumam kā auto degvielas ekonomija. Principā netā tas ir kopā ar magnētu uzlikām degvielas šļaukām (stulbi vai ne?) bet bija raksti krievu žurnālos ~30 gadu atpakaļ Nauka i tehņika vai za ruļom... Tad nu pāris Ls investējot un izjaucot dažu televizotu, kompja barību un upsi ir izgatavots ieplūdes gaisa jonizētājs. Runājot ar ķīmiķiem ieguvums var būt 0.štruns ozona un 'daudz jonizēta gaisa, kas praktiski neietekmē degšanu. Rodas tāds jonu vējš kā no ventilatora. Principā nekam nebūtu jābūt, bet tomēr pēc nobrauktiem 5-10 km ar tiem 25 kV ieplūdē ir sajūtams efekts. Kaut kas tur notiek pēc ~10 min.  Pirmās dzirksteļstarpas vai koronas konstrukcijas deva ap 16% ekonomiju, tagad jau virs 20%. Pagaidām mēģinu saprast kas ko ietekmē, lai būtu efektīvāk. Kas ir tas kas tur notiek ir vairākas teorijas netā atrastas- viena par otru fantastiskāka, bet man tas diži neinteresē, ja ir rezultāts. Piedr..žu to auto industriju, kas pēdējos desmit gadus katru nākamo modeli taisa ar lielāku degvielas patēriņu, smagāku un dārgāku, bet neko no HHO, vienkārša ūdens vai augstsprieguma neizmanto.

----------


## osscar

Bez reāliem mērījumiem viss  augstākminētais ir fufelis tīrākais. Bija jau kādreiz lohatrons - magnēti uz degvielas padeves līnijām. Jonu vējšs...ha ha un vēl augstspriegums.....nu kā tad. Visi ražotāji tagad cīnās un veido eko auto diezgan aktīvi. Ja jau tava sistēma strādātu - tad kāds uz to jau būtu nopelnījis citronu...neesi naivs.

----------


## JDat

Iedodiet man magnētiņus, HDD gultni uc mantiņas no taāvideo. Pamēģināšu uzbūvēt. Pasaukšu ansius, lai uzfilmē. Nolikšu sveces lai var redzēt ka ne kāda gaisa plūsma man nav. Un gaisa plūsmu nebaidieties, man ir neliels kompresors, kuru varēšu izmantot. Pie tam ansius māk taisīt labu video montāžu  ::   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Pie reizes. nevajag aizmirst ka šī ir beztēmas sadaļa. Praktiski te var rakstīt par dajebko, kas foruma dalībniekiem šķiet interesants. Par pankūku cepšanu, šasliku pagatavošanu vai savu pieredzi pirmajā kāzu naktī. Nedrīkst laikam tikai to, kas vispārīgi aizliegts - kurināt rasu/reliģisko naidu, piesaukt gāzt valdību varmācīgā ceļā (balsojot jau taču laikam drīkst?), mudināt izrēķināties ar kādu vai organizēt kriminālnoziegumu. 
Lai nu kas, bet arī mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrotājiem ir tiesības paust savu viedokli un sapņot savus nomoda sapnīšus.
Šī iemesla dēļ, lai arī saprotu zzz cemmi, tomēr nepiekrītu, ka šeit (beztēmas sadaļā) steornisti būtu kā īpaši dzēšami.
Arī Raimondiņš nearko no steornisitem, pēc būtības neatšķiras. Tās pašas sazvērestības teorijas, tikai savādāk pasniegtas, tādi paši dīvaini pseidoizgudrojumi, kā steronistiem.... taču... lai takš cilvēks dzīvo... katrs izpildās kā māk...
jā, un vēl kas - tas attiecas uz visiem : forums bez diskusijas/pieredzes-domu apmaiņas vai strīda (sauciet to kā gribat) - būs miris forums. nav nekā interesanta 2 identiski domājošo neauglīgā sarunā, tjipa:
"Eu, a tranim bāzes strāva ir mazāka, nekā emitera strāva!"
"jā.... es ar tā domāju..."
"Abet mosfetam vispār nav bāzes strāvas, tikai tik cik kapacitāti uzlādēt..."
"jāaaaa... točna, tā tas ir..."

----------


## Dzeks

To osscar. Zini.  Man personīgi ir dziļi pie kājas veikt kaut kādus precīzus mērījumus uz stenda simulētos režīmos. Mani interesē tikai viens. Pieliet bāku par kāpostiņu un tad cik tālu es ar to varu aizbraukt.  Vai tie ir 20, 854% vai 19, 228% dažādajos dzīves maršrutos braucot, mani nekrata. Toties 0% no 20%  var atšķirt pat ar subjektīvām sajūtām.
Tas it kā hibrīdiem ir veikti traki gudri mērījumi, bet redz aizbraucot līdz Tallinai patēriņš izrādās 9,5 litri. Tam mazajam motorītim iztērējot akumulātorus ir jāstrādā nenormālā pārslodzē to akumulātoru massu kustināt ar baisu patēriņu. Parasts dīzelītis izrādās ekonomiskāks. 
Pagaidām tie 20% uzrādās nobraucot ap 400 km ikdienā un tas noteikti nav maximālais, jo vēl meklēju efektīvāko izstarotāju. Pagaidām liekas, ka efekts saistās ar koronas izlādi. Jo spēcīgāka, intensīvāka korona (elektriskā lauka intensitāte), jo lielāks efekts.

----------


## zzz

Forumam pazushana nedraudeetu arii, ja visus debiilos muuzhiigo dzineeju muldeetaajus apsistu ar suudainu koku, vienmeer uzradiisies kaadi mazi beerni ar jautaajumiem: es izvilku no miskastes transformatoru, kaa vinju piesleegt manam super pastuuzim utt. 

raimondinsh laimiigaa kaartaa ir stipri noniicis peedeejaa laikaa, ne vairs politiku biida, ne arii vairs jebko jaunu izgudro, varbuut gatavojas un ziepeejas veeleeshanaam. Nu i fig s njim, jo mazaak raimondinja, jo labaak.

Paskatoties normaalus aarzemju elektronikas forumus, tur gan parasti muuzhiigo dzineeju fani tiek likvideeti un dzhekinja stila dailjliteratuuriskaas muldeeshanas pavisam noteikti. Rezultaataa atbilstoshie forumi nepavisam nav postaa aizgaajushi un pat krietni paarsniedz sho te forumu interesantumaa un lietderiigumaa.

----------


## zzz

Nu, debiilais muldonja dzhekinsh vienkaarshi ir iesliidzis deluzionaalaa pashapmaanaa, kur objektiivi meeriijumi pie kaajas, svariigi tikai tas kas shim shiliereejas un raadaas pa miglu.

Tas ir tipiskais muuzhiigo dzineeju fana staavoklis. 

Otrs muuzhiigo dzineejistu paveids ir apzinaati kraapnieki, piem. steorns.

----------


## a_masiks

zzz, iespējams tev taisnība..... taču laivaikā.... te ir beztēmas sadaļa - tb miskaste. 
un mūžīgo dzinēju tēma šādā vietā ir pilnīgi atbilsotša.
No pārējām sadaļām tā būtu deletējama momentā, tur nu es piekrītu.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu zzz verbālā pašapmierināšanās šai forumā jau nemaina faktu, ka ielejot bākā par 20 naudiņām konkrētus litrus varu aizbraukt par tiem 20% lielāku gabalu. Ja pirms tā daikta uzstādīšanas regulāri sanāca ap 32 l un tad ~360km, tad tagad no pavasara jaunas cenas un daikts dod rezultātu 27 l  un 390 km. Galvenais ka tas patēriņa cipars atkārtojas. Es principā vienmēr sekoju līdz patēriņam, lai zinātu kad filtri jāmaina, tā kā tā nav viena nejauša atskaites kļūda, lai kā to par tādu zzz gribētu uzskatīt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Domāju, ka nebūtu grūti izdomāt "nomērāmāku" testu tam degvielas patēriņam. Piemēram - izmantot kādu ģeneratoru? Jāņem vērā ļoti dažādi apstākļi modernajām mašīnām, ko šāda jocīga ierīce var izdarīt. TEiksim tā - čiptjūnings čerez žopu1  :: 
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Ak, debiilais muldonja dzhekinj, tas kas tev subjektiivi reegojas un shiliereejas, sheit ir pie kaajas. To tu vari ar savu sapnju tulku apspriest vai puudereet citiem nobiidiitajiem metinaataaju forumaa.

Nav objektiivu meeriijumu un pieraadiijumu - nav arii par ko diskuteet. Voobschem, chau, dzhekinj, piesakies par zhurnaalistu, taa ir iistaa profesija, kur tev pat algu maksaas par safantazeetiem melu staastinjiem.

----------


## Slowmo

A Tu vari to verķi noņemt un, neko citu nemainot, vēlreiz izrēķināt, cik tad tas degvielas patēriņš patiesībā ir?

----------


## jeecha

Starp citu, 20% nemaz nav tik daudz. Tas nav vairaak kaa piemeeram atshkjiriiba starp "agresiivu" un "taupiigu" braukshanu. Varbuut shtelle nevis superduperdegvielasatpipelizatoraa bet faktaa ka peec iekaartas uzlikshanas arii pedaaliiti esi saacis spaidiit uzmaniigaak, vairaak piedomaajot par to kaa ietaupiit degvielu. Bet varbuut iekaartu uzliki vasaras saakumaa kad pechku vairs nekurini.
Taakaa bez atkaartojama testa diez vai kaads no sapraatiigi domaajoshajiem tevi njems veeraa. Un vai tieshaam tev pasham neruup objektiivs pieraadiijums tavas iekaartas dotajam labumam?

----------


## Dzeks

To 0xDEAD BEEF. Kā jau teicu, es neredzu jēgu kautkādam smalki precīzam mērījumiem ierobežotā laikā un apstākļos. Kāda jēga laboratorijas apstākļos mērīt gramus minūtē ar precizitāti uz miligramiem, ja var to darīt bez liekām izmaksām un reālos apstākļos 400 vai 4000 km distancē mērīt litrus? 
Nu uzveidoju es testu tukšgaitā ar improvizētu dozatoru. Mēriju cik sekundēs tas dīzelis iztukšo ap 0,5 m trubu no atzīmes līdz atzīmei. Tā pat sanāca ap 10% vinnests. Bet sajūtas braucot saka ka jūtamais efekts ir  braucot vienmērīgi ap 100 pa štrāsi. Pilsētā to praktiski nejūt, bet pa štrāsi rodas sajūta ka auto ripo no kalna. Gāzi jāmet ciet. 
 Viss ir vienkārši. Lai veiktu precīzus mērījumus vajag investēt visādos precīzos vēlāk nederīgos krāmos, ko krīze neļauj. Bet kļūdu izstiept uz 1000 km vai pārdesmit stundām nemaksā neko, ja brauc savās darīšanās. Tas vienīgi ir ilgs laiks. Un kas man daļas cik tērē kaut kāds ģenerators? Mani interesē savs auto, savā braukšanas režīmā. 2,5l TD ar 2000 kg svaru. Un ja kādam ir interese ko līdzīgu paprovēt, ir kādi precīzi mērinstrumenti varu padalīties ar saviem novērojumiem, shēmām, vai pat domubiedriem piedāvāt savu verķi iznīcināšanai (eksperimentiem). Tik jāizdomā kāda ne tik publiska sarakste vai vismaz jātaisa jauna tēma.
 Bet  sanāca jau nobraukāt bāku arī bez tā verķa. Pirms tehniskās apskates izmazgāju motortelpu un arī to augstspriegumu. Gribējās jau to dīzeļtestu iet ar verķi, bet šis pa ceļam nosvila. Atrada dzirksteles ceļu pa ārpusi, pa mitrumu. Un rezultātā atkal atgriezās normālais 8,7 l patēriņš. Tas arī atbilst pases datiem.
Un iepriekšējo gadu es visādi biju provējis to dīzeli mocīt ar maigu braukšanu, ar aizdedzes momenta maiņu, riepu izvēli u.c. bet nu zem 8,5 netiku nekad. Tagad parādījās 7,3 un pat 6,9. Nezinu cik būs ar jauno konstrukciju. Pagaidām itkā izskatās varētu būt vēl cut labāk.

----------


## osscar

Domā pirms 30 gadiem arī PSRS nebija šarlatānu un "izgudrotāju" ? Bija , nemazāk kā tagad. Pilnībā piekrītu, ka nav objektīvi tā spriest par tava brīnum verķa lietderību. Jāveic perfekti identiski mērījumi vienādos apstākļos.
Nu jā iedomājos kāds tev iekārtas izpildījums ...ja jau nosvila vienreiz, tā jau vir visu auto vai tā elektroniku nokurināt....Nu jetijs taisa smukus tos perpetum mobile - a jēga ? Pagaidām nekādas.....un neizskatās ka būs.

----------


## Dzeks

Pareizi ir. Kamēr kāds doktora grādu neaizstāvēs, nepublicēs ūberkruto pētijumu un to oficiāli neatzīs britu zinātņu akadēmija, tikmēr skatamies uz zaļu zāli un neticam ka tā ir zaļa. Drošvien jau ka zila. Bet varbūt tomēr dzeltena. 
 Bet man nevajag zinātniska konsīlija  atzinumu, lai saprastu to ko redzu. Man ir sava galva uz pleciem, ko cenšos likt lietā, nevis skolā iedzīta stagnācijas nagla smadzenēs. Man nevajag kādu neatkarīga novērotāja apstiprinājumu, lai sajustu, ka 100 km brauciens ir palicis par latu lētāks.

----------


## M_J

Atnāca pavasaris, nav vairs jāmaļas pa sniega putru, ziemas riepas tika nomainītas pret vasaras, rites pretestība samazinājās, motors ātrāk sasniedz darba temperatūru (varbūt ziemā, teiksim, sūdīga termostata dēļ darba temperatūra vispār netika sasniegta) - lūdzu, patēriņš samazinājās.

----------


## Zigis

Protams, daudzas no maģiskajām degvielas taupības sitēmām ir fufelis, taču tas neizslēdz iespēju izveidot kaut ko reālu, ekonomiskāku.

Atceros kad parādījās pirmie 8 žiguļi, runāja ka ēdot gandrīz uz pusi mazāk, vecie, pieredzējušie smējās vēderus turēdami - tad jau drīz varēs benzīnu liet nost, nevis klāt! Gribi braukt - rēķini 10L uz 100km, mazāk nevar, ilggadīga pīredze.

----------


## Dzeks

To M_J. Es nesalīdzinu ar ziemu, bet ar pagājušo vasaru, vai vienu izbrauktu bāku pa vidam, vai auto pases datiem. Neesmu jau galīgs profāns auto lietās, ir man arī LAF sporta meistara nozīmīte, tā kā tos auto es  sajūtu arī ar sesto vai kuru tur maņu. Tāpēc ļoti paļaujos arī uz savām tīri subjektīvām sajūtām. 
  Interesanti kādu vēl skaidrojumu te sadomāsiet? Nu es esmu centies savu iespēju robežās veikt korektus pierakstus un mērījumus. Kādi nu tie mērinstrumenti ir. Galvenais lai jau tie kilometru mērītāji melo, mēra jūdzes vai verstis, un tankštelles litri arī ir galoni vai pintes, bet tankojoties vienmēr vienā Nestē un skaitot kilometrus ar tām pašām riepām tā kļūda neietekmē % starpību.
Tagad pēdējā konstrukcija ir jau tuvāk demonstrējamam izstrādājumam un izbraucot bāku būs zināmi rezultāti. Ja tie būs virs tiem 20%, kas man bija kā tāds mērķis, tad ielikšu bildes iespējams pie produktiem vai augstsprieguma. Šeit tas kaukā ne pa tēmu, kaut arī beztēma.

----------


## Uldis

Ja jau ar vienu tādu superiekārtu var ietaupīt 20%, tad kāpēc neuzliec uzreiz 5, lai degviela nebūtu jālej vispār?

----------


## JDat

Nezinu kādā sakrā tēma pārgāja par benzīna taupīšanas beztēmu, bet...

Nesaprotu, kāpēc vajag mocīties ar tiem magnētiem. Labāk parunāsim pat citu enerģijas iegūšanas veidu. http://www.rexresearch.com/seike/seike.htm Domāju ka šī shēma ir tik elementāra, ka "saprātīgi domājošie" to var uzbūvēt bez liekas piepūles. Arī Raimondiņam, tvdx vai Epim nevajadzētu būt īpašām problēmām kaut ko tādu uzmeistarot. Varu pateikt uzreiz, ka mūsu profesoram zzz ne kas nesanāks... Zzz uzbūvēt ta var, bet viņam nepietiks ticības lai šī shēma ražotu vairāk enerģijas ne kā patērē.   ::  Nez kāpēc man arī šī shēma nestrādā.   ::  Laikam, lodējot, domāju nevis par brīvo enerģiju, bet gan par attiecīgo Mythbusters epizodi...   ::

----------


## zzz

> Tāpēc ļoti paļaujos arī uz savām tīri subjektīvām sajūtām. 
>   Interesanti kādu vēl skaidrojumu te sadomāsiet?


 dzhekinja subjektiivaas sajuutas var meegjinaat skaidrot shaa psihiatrs.

Sheit tomeer taa kaa tehnisks forums, taapeec runaat veelams objektiivi eksisteejoshaam un izmeeriitaam lietaam, nevis to kas dzhekinjam subjektiivi piereegojies.

----------


## Larisa

> Pilsētā to praktiski nejūt, bet pa štrāsi rodas sajūta


 "Štrāses" (Straße) pastāv tikai pilsētās (u.c. apdzīvotās vietās ar ierobežotu ātrumu). Starp tām ir "bāņi" (Autobahn).

----------


## Dzeks

LV ir kāds bānis? Te pat šosejas nav! Ir tikai autoceļi. Bet ne jau par to filoloģiju stāsts. Nav man mērķis kādu te pārliecināt. Es to esmu pārbaudījis un tas darbojās. Cik tas ir droši auto rādīs laiks. Par Jūsu smieklīgo skepsi man arī nāk smiekli. Moš piepūlaties un vēl ko jocīgu izdomājat. Palasīšu ar prieku.

----------


## JDat

Dzekiņ! Labāk tu piepūlies, lai mums ir ko lasīt. Savādāk garlaicīgi. Mēs te tādi biezie nezinīši-pofigisti, kas lej benzīnu ne tikai bākā, bet arī eļļas un logu šķidruma vietā.



Edit:
Pietiek ieraudzīt, ka zzz atbild uz vēstuli beztēmā, tā uzreiz jau smiekli panesās, jo varu iedomāties ko šis pateiks...

----------


## zzz

Ja pajoliisha dzhekinja meerkjis nebija nevienu paarliecinaat, tad kaada hrena peec shis vispaar vilkaas uz shejieni?  :: 

Nevar izdziivot bez ziimeeshanaas un vaariishanaas publikas priekshaa, bet mezha diivainiishu metinaataaju forumaa paniikums?

Jeb kaa ta nu tur ir , dzhekinj - tur tavas muldeeshanas saaka modereet aaraa vai kaada probleema, ka ar domubiedriem kopiigo progresu nebiidi?

----------


## defs

Ar auto 50% naudas var ietaupīt,braucot ar gāzi. Un tas ir mīts,ka gāze boja motoru, braucu jau diezgan ilgi. Gāze sliktāk sadeg,tapēc aizdedzes sistēmai jābūt ideālai.

----------


## JDat

> Ar auto 50% naudas var ietaupīt,braucot ar gāzi. Un tas ir mīts,ka gāze boja motoru, braucu jau diezgan ilgi. Gāze sliktāk sadeg,tapēc aizdedzes sistēmai jābūt ideālai.


 Redzi nu Dzekiņ, Defs dabūja no sava autiņa 150 % lietderības koeficientu, salīdzinot ar tavu benzīnu.  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Labāk parunāsim pat citu enerģijas iegūšanas veidu. http://www.rexresearch.com/seike/seike.htm Domāju ka šī shēma ir tik elementāra, ka "saprātīgi domājošie" to var uzbūvēt bez liekas piepūles.


 Pēc analoģijas ar audiofilajām lietām - šitam verķim jābūt mistiskā veidā izcili labam, jo oriģināla autoram ir Japānisks vārds- garantija.
Turklāt vēl lampinieks!

Bija slinkums iedziļināties, kas tas ir un kā strādā, tāpat skaidrs ka kaut kas ģeniāls, vecie Japāņu guru zināja :: ))))

Nez kāpēc man arī šī shēma nestrādā.  ::  Laikam, lodējot, domāju nevis par brīvo enerģiju, bet gan par attiecīgo Mythbusters epizodi...  :: 
Nu redzi, JDat, pats saprati savu kļūdu - lodējot vecjapāni svarīgāks par lodāmura izmēru ir augstākais garīgums

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā. No sākuma garīgi jānoskaņojas šitādu zvēru taisīt un tikai pēc tam jālodē. A ko darīt ja lodāmuram slikta aura? Kā uzlabot? Ja nu pieskaroties ar lodāmuru sliktā aura pārceļas uz to ģeneratoru? Tas nav labi.

Iedzeršu sake un iešu pie geišas. Pietiks šodien aurot lodāmuru.   ::

----------


## guguce

Vēl jau ir trase, trakts, 
bet pareizi ir autostrāde   ::

----------


## Dzeks

Gribas jau vismaz padalīties ar vairāk cilvēkiem par labu lietu, nevis pārliecināt iesīkstējušus līmeņa sargātājus.  Principā jau es sākumā šo minēju kā piemēru par to internetā dzīvojošo procentu ar reālo lietu. Kaut mani pirmie eksperimenti bija 0 ekonomija un nācās domāt kur ir kļūda.
Tādus japāņu, franču angļu un amīšu brīnumus par ko te paņirgt, es varu iepostēt tūkstošiem uzreiz. Neesmu spējis tos pat izlasīt, tāpēc nezinu cik no tā visa ir murgi, bet gan jau kādu procentu būtu vērts palasīt.
 Nu un par laboratorijas mērījumiem. Palasiet kādas tik laboratorijas nav testējušas visādās degvielas, eļļas un dzeses šķidrumu piedevas un tekstus kā tās visas dod cik tur procentu ekonomiju. Tie iepakojumi ir nosēti ar visādiem sertifikātiem, atzinumiem un neatkarīgo ekspertu  zīmogiem. Ko tas mums dod? Tam Jūs uzreiz ticat un esat visus tos mēslus salējuši savos auto?  Tad ja es pateiktu ka ir man (nopirkts) nezin kādas ūberkrutās laboratorijas atzinums ka šitas verķis ekonomē 50% tad būtu baigi forši? Tad ticētu gan? Censtos uzreiz iegūt bildes, shēmas, paraugus? Baidos ka gan ka nē. Jums skeptiķiem tā ir psiholoģiska, nepārvarama problēma. Arī es savulaik esmu rakstījis iznīcinošus komentārus par mūžīgiem dzinējiem un citiem līdzīgajiem brīnumiem, bet drusku iedziļinoties, salīdzinoši ātri esmu pārgājis uz "varbūt"- ja pats nepaprovēsi- nezināsi. Redz ja diplomēti fiziķi un ķīmiķi man skaidro kā lietas darbojās, kaut pēc fizikas un ķīmijas formulām tam nav jādarbojas un izsaka domu, ka esošā teorija nav pilnīga, tad es labāk ticu tiem fiziķiem, nevis  ņekij komentu guru lamām. 
 Man ar ir bijis auto ar gāzi. Vislaik jau mainās cenas, brīžiem dīzelis sanāk lētāk, brīžiem gāze. Vienkārši ja dīzelim ieekonomē 20%, tad gāze vairs nav konkurents. Un tie 50% ir stipri izzīsti no pirksta. Tas ir pēc neliela mērījuma uz šosejas bāņa vai trases sarēķinot uz visu ciklu. Ja ņem vidējo, pilsēta, lauku ceļi, šoseja tāds cipars nebūs nekad. Tā ir cenu starpība, bet litru patēriņš gāzei ir lielāks. Vienīgi ja benzīnsistēma ir galīgi nojāta, un to ņem par atskaiti, tad gan.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tu taču esi es PR speciālists  :: 
Pa visiem strīdīgajiem komunikācijas punktiem vienā tekstā  ::  nobradāji

Un kā tad magnēti? Un motori?
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4860

----------


## JDat

Ai pi***tc. pilnīgā beztēmā te viss aizgāja. Nav ko teikt. Katrs vārās savā sulā un verbāli onanē. Laikam galvas saspiestas galīgi.

Varbūt jāsāk domāt par līnijsekotāju un ūdeņraža baterijas ar pneimatisko piedziņu...

----------


## zzz

> Principā jau es sākumā šo minēju kā piemēru par to internetā dzīvojošo procentu ar reālo lietu.


 Pieskaitiisim jau nu pajoliisha dzhekinja muldeeshanas pie taa kas internetaa samelots. Veel jo vairaak taapeec ka shis demonstree gan nepaartrauktu veeleeshanos ziimeeties publikas priekshaa (taadi tipinji viegli safantazee un samelo jebko, lai tik nonaaktu gribeetajaa uzmaniibas centraa), gan arii nekompetenci un pashapmaanu (neapjeedz fiziku, peec tam pats notic saviem un citu meliem).

----------


## Raimonds1

> Gribas jau vismaz padalīties ar vairāk cilvēkiem par labu lietu, nevis pārliecināt iesīkstējušus līmeņa sargātājus.


  Nu vot*** kā pēc šitā tiešām kāds varēs padalīties ar tiešām kadu labu lietu vai ideju  ::   ?

***Lūk!

----------


## zzz

pajoliitis dzhekinsh ar savaam fantaazijaam var neierobezhoti daliities specializeetajaa pamuljkjiishu forumaa briivie metinaataaji.

Kam taadas drazas interesee, celju uz turieni un turienes "atklaajumiem"  viegli atradiis, taa kaa bazhiities par "veertiigo sasniegumu"  ieshanu zudiibaa nav pamata.

----------


## JDat

Ei veči! Iedodiet linku tam brīvo metinātāju forumam. Gribu pasmieties.

----------


## zzz

hho.miga.lv

Shie gan tur forumaa mazliet shifreejas (diez ko nabaga muzhiigo dzineeju taisiitaajiem visiem taada indeve  ::  ), taa kaa lai lasiitu jaaregjistrejas vai jaatiek klaat biskji netieshaa veidaa.

Kameer tur cilveeki veeja dzineejus vai Saules uudens sildiitaajus taisa, tikmeer jau nekas - normaala amatieru darboshanaas.

Kaa nodaljas par elektriibu, magneetiem vai hho - tushi svet, psihiatriskaas slimniicas filiaale.

----------


## JDat

Tāks Džekiņ!. Tagad tev ir links. Kanai ot suda! Nefig te spamot.   ::

----------


## zzz

Vinsh jau tur sen ir regjistreets un spamojaas. Tach kaut kas laikam shaa plasho dveeseli tai forumaa neapmierina.

----------


## osscar

Viņš piespamojis visus forumus par savu ozonētāju, bet bildes ielikt nevar. Nu parādi savu brīnuma verķi > ? jeb tas ari tikpat slepens kā jūsu forums ?

----------


## JDat

> Viņš piespamojis visus forumus par savu ozonētāju, bet bildes ielikt nevar. Nu parādi savu brīnuma verķi > ? jeb tas ari tikpat slepens kā jūsu forums ?


 Man sāk rasties aizdomas, ka tas ir kvazistacionārais onanētājs nevis ozonētājs.   ::

----------


## Dzeks

He, he, he. Bildītes Jums. Ta priekš kam Jums tas tempolārā lauka enerģijas portāliņš uz ko bolīties. Pietiek tak ar Edisona lampiņu ko aplūkot...
Gan jau ielikšu bildītes ar. Nav tur nekā slēpjama, bet pagaidām arī nekā tik smuka, lai demonstrētu. Patreiz vēl viss ir tādā izpētes izmēģinājumu stadijā.

----------


## JDat

Tu labāk pētītu nevis ļaļaļa forumā. No brīvajiem metinātājiem laikam esi izmests ārā, ka atgriezies uz šejieni.   ::

----------


## Tārps

Agrākos laikos tos alķīmiķus, kas centās varu, vai citu metālu, pārvērst zeltā, bargi sodīja - galvu vai rokas nost un viss. Tādēļ jau šo tik daudz nebīja, bet tagad labvēlīgā vidē savairojušies visādi pesteļotāji.

----------


## Speccy123

Re kur labs raksts tvnetā par sektām http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/latvija/33525 ... bezspecigs  ::

----------


## zzz

Un? speccy pats savu plaanpraatiigaa sektanta-steornista uzvediibu taisiijaas nosodiit?

----------


## Speccy123

> Un? speccy pats savu plaanpraatiigaa sektanta-steornista uzvediibu taisiijaas nosodiit?


 Vienkārši jautri palasīt un uzjautrināties kā Steorn un viņa sekotāji izskatās no malas , gandrīz kā sekta    ::

----------


## JDat

Speecy, tinies nakui no šejienes ar savām steorn sektām.

----------


## Speccy123

> Speecy, tinies nakui no šejienes ar savām steorn sektām.


 Tipisks latvietis tipiskā latviešu forumā    ::

----------


## JDat

> Tipisks latvietis tipiskā latviešu forumā


 Tipisks idejots netipiskā forumā. Es nesaprotu, ko tu te trinies? Pats saproti, ka atradi vienu domu biedru Džekiņu un viss, vairāk ne vienu citu neinteresē tava pesteļošana. Mani vienkārši kaitina, tas ka tu pesteļo tur, kur tas nav vajadzīgs. Sēdētu savā forumā un sistu tālāk ku***ā. Vai nu runā normāli par elektroniku vai tinies. Uzbūvē kaut vai čipampu vai LED mirkšķinātāju uz 555 timera, nevis spamo par alternatīvo piegājienu.

----------


## Speccy123

> Tipisks idejots netipiskā forumā. Es nesaprotu, ko tu te trinies? Pats saproti, ka atradi vienu domu biedru Džekiņu un viss, vairāk ne vienu citu neinteresē tava pesteļošana. Mani vienkārši kaitina, tas ka tu pesteļo tur, kur tas nav vajadzīgs. Sēdētu savā forumā un sistu tālāk ku***ā. Vai nu runā normāli par elektroniku vai tinies. Uzbūvē kaut vai čipampu vai LED mirkšķinātāju uz 555 timera, nevis spamo par alternatīvo piegājienu.


 Nomierinies, par Steornu es vairs netaisos neko bazarēt ja vien kāds man par to tieši nejautās.




> Uzbūvē kaut vai čipampu vai LED mirkšķinātāju uz 555 timera


 Čipampus esmu uzbūvējies un nevienu vien, LED miršķinātājus uz mikrokontrolieriem arī, un arī daudz ko citu, tā ka pie "idejotiem" mani ir pagrūti pieskaitīt.   ::

----------


## JDat

Nu tad parādi pasaulei. Tas ne kas, ka tas nav ne kas jauns vai unikāls. Pierādi, ka māki turēt lodāmuru rokās. Uzliec kādu mikrokontroliera kodu. Tas ir 100x interesantāk ne kā pērties ar steorniem. Parādi ka māki kaut ko vairāk par foruma drukāšanu. Varbūt paliksi par cilvēku...

----------


## Speccy123

> Nu tad parādi pasaulei. Tas ne kas, ka tas nav ne kas jauns vai unikāls. Pierādi, ka māki turēt lodāmuru rokās. Uzliec kādu mikrokontroliera kodu. Tas ir 100x interesantāk ne kā pērties ar steorniem. Parādi ka māki kaut ko vairāk par foruma drukāšanu. Varbūt paliksi par cilvēku...


 Nu ja vēlies varu vēlāk iepostēt shemočku un asemblera kodu no mana apgriezienu mērītāja, (tas gan ir nedaudz saistīts ar Steornu   ::  ), tiesa diezvai kādam noderēs jo taisīts uz HC08 klases mikrokontroliera, tādus latvijas veikalos nenopirkt. Un pats softs rakstīts priekš Linuxa.

----------


## JDat

> Nu tad parādi pasaulei. Tas ne kas, ka tas nav ne kas jauns vai unikāls. Pierādi, ka māki turēt lodāmuru rokās. Uzliec kādu mikrokontroliera kodu. Tas ir 100x interesantāk ne kā pērties ar steorniem. Parādi ka māki kaut ko vairāk par foruma drukāšanu. Varbūt paliksi par cilvēku...
> 
> 
>  Nu ja vēlies varu vēlāk iepostēt shemočku un asemblera kodu no mana apgriezienu mērītāja, (tas gan ir nedaudz saistīts ar Steornu   ), tiesa diezvai kādam noderēs jo taisīts uz HC08 klases mikrokontroliera, tādus latvijas veikalos nenopirkt. Un pats softs rakstīts priekš Linuxa.


 Tas ne kas. ASM arī Āfrikā ir ASM. Pārdzīvosim ka domāts steornam. Linux arī kaut kā izpīpēt var.  ::  Postē varbūt šeit, ja nav nopietna konstrukcija. Ja nopietna tad varbūt pat lietotāja izstrādājumos var mest. Bildes arī uztaisi. A kur čipamps palika?

----------


## Speccy123

> A kur čipamps palika?


 BIja daudz kas būvēts un lodēts, laika gaitā tika vainu pārdots vai nu vienkārši izjautks vai izsviests. Pēdējais pastūzis uz TDA7294 nosvila kamēr grābstījos ap trafu, bet ir doma atjaunot un visu iebūvēt subwūfera kastē.

----------


## JDat

> BIja daudz kas būvēts un lodēts, laika gaitā tika vainu pārdots vai nu vienkārši izjautks vai izsviests. Pēdējais pastūzis uz TDA7294 nosvila kamēr grābstījos ap trafu, bet ir doma atjaunot un visu iebūvēt subwūfera kastē.


 Nu tad no vādiem pie darbiem... Meklē fočiku un kodu, ja nav valsts noslēpums.  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Ja gribas palauzīt galvu, tad varat paprovēt izrēķināt darbu vai pretestības spēkus tādam zinātnes vēstures verķim kā Faradeja disks. Tas ir labs piemērs, kur klasiskā fizika ir bezspēcīga. Toties to OU devaisu radija vecaiszēns Faradejs, kuru nevienam roka neceļās nodēvēt par muļķa šarlatānu. Tā nu ir zinātnes vēsturē tāda parikte aprakstīta tikai no praktisko novērojumu puses. Bet ar gudrajām formulām tur nekas nesanāk.

----------


## Speccy123

> Ja gribas palauzīt galvu, tad varat paprovēt izrēķināt darbu vai pretestības spēkus tādam zinātnes vēstures verķim kā Faradeja disks. Tas ir labs piemērs, kur klasiskā fizika ir bezspēcīga. Toties to OU devaisu radija vecaiszēns Faradejs, kuru nevienam roka neceļās nodēvēt par muļķa šarlatānu. Tā nu ir zinātnes vēsturē tāda parikte aprakstīta tikai no praktisko novērojumu puses. Bet ar gudrajām formulām tur nekas nesanāk.


 Faradeja paradoksu ļoti labi izskaidro relativitātes teorija un nekāds OU tur nav. Kad Faradejs uzrakstīja savu Faradeja likumu tad vēl Einšteina relativitātes teorija nebija dzimusi, tāpēc Faradejam nācās nomirt tā arī netiekot skaidrībā ar šo fenomenu   ::

----------


## Dzeks

Tu esi redzējis kādus aprēķinus, sakarības no mehāniskās rotācijas spēkiem līdz sprieguma potenciāliem, vai meh. enerģijas darbu?

----------


## Speccy123

> Tu esi redzējis kādus aprēķinus, sakarības no mehāniskās rotācijas spēkiem līdz sprieguma potenciāliem, vai meh. enerģijas darbu?


 Rēķinājis un eksperimentējis neesmu, bet varu droši apgalvot ka nekā interesanta no OU viedokļa tur nav, normāla reakcija un normāla pretreakcija, cik elektriskās enerģijas ievadīsi tik pat dabūsi atpakaļ mehānisko enerģiju. Iesaku rakt magnētiskās caurlaidības virzienā, ar to var panākt interesantas lietas.

----------


## zzz

Mjaa, slimajiem muuziigo dzineeju faniem atkal personiigie forumi neapmierina un jaalien muldeeties kur pagadaas?

dzhekinsh defektiivais vispaar uz liidzenas vietas dzeerumaa nozhaavies - Faradeja disks ir elementaara lieta, izskaidrota jau aizpagaajushajaa gadsimtaa.

Formulas shim priekshaa rakstiit buutu bezjeedziigi, shis tach tajaas taapat absoluuti nje bumbum.

Kad tie muuzhiigo dzineeju fani izaarsteesies no savas muuzhiigaas kaites - buuveet visu tikai meeli un muldeeshanu?

Ja defektiivajam dzhekinjam skjietaas ka Faradeja disks ir milziiga misteerija, kuru shim zinaatne nav izskaidrojusi, tad lai taksh uzbuuvee to ar rocinjaam un peeta pa tiesho savu aizraujosho ideju.

----------


## JDat

Speecy123, kur tad ir bildes ar taviem lodējumiem? Par Dzhekiņu vispār neizteikšos pagaidām....

----------


## Dzeks

Nu zzz. Tā ātri divos vārdos, kaut bez formulām. Kur tur rodas indukcija? Elementāri tak. Es diemžēl līdz šim neesmu nevienu skaidrojumu saticis. Sanāktu Tev tieši pa tēmai šeit teorija.

----------


## zzz

Okei, divos vaardos: 

vikipeedija, dzhekinj.  :: 

vai pienjemsim Feinmana lekcijas fizikaa. Veca graamatinja jau, bet Faradeja bljembaks ar nekaads jaunums nevienaa acii nav.

Protams peec buutiibas tur ir veel jaapiemetina daudz daudz rupju vaardinju, kas raksturotu dzhekinja bezatbildiibu par shaa bazaariem un fundamentaalu neveeleeshanos vai nespeeju reaali fizicinju pamaaciities.

Pie kam ja nu shim tieshaam galvinja gruuta un teorijas un formulas riebjaas, tad vismaz ar rocinjaam buutu buuveejis savus fiksos izgudrojumus. Figu. Vieniigaa kjermenja dalja, kas dzhekinjam aktiivi darbojas, ir meele.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu bet tā, pa vienkāršo, pagājušā gadsimta angliski nelasošam skolniekam nemāki paskaidrot? Traki grūti, tik elementāras lietas vienkārši paskaidrot?  Nevis gravitācija ir tāpēc, ka  zeme apaļa un grūti tulkojams zzz dialekts.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti, kāpēc zzz pienākums būtu tev kaut ko paskaidrot? Labāk tu būtu paskaidrojis. Zinot zzz (tik cik forumā esmu lasījis viņa komentārus), tad nav īstais cilvēks kuram tu vari prasīt lai paskaidro. It sevišķi zinot kuru "filozofu skolu" katrs no jums pārstāv.  ::

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj, pirmais punkts, ar steigu maacies anglju valodinju. Nav vairs psrs laiki, kad taa bija pretvalstiska darbiiba un gatavoshanaas shpijoneet un nodot padomju dzimteni. Tagad bez anglju valodinjas, ko tu vispaar internetaa meklee?

otrais, ja nu galiigi pashlaik anglju valodas invaliids, lieto automaatiskos tulkotaajus, baabelfishu, google translate, whatever. Tekstinji buus vairaak vai mazaak ar diivainiibaam un kljuudaam kaa jau mashiintulkojumi, bet saprotami ir.

treshais, Feinmana lekcijas fizikaa ir godiigi tulkotas krievu valodinjaa. Vari dabuut a) biblioteekaa, b) antikvariaataa, c) internetaa, pamekleejot kreisaas kopijas. Feinmans ir jau miris, taapeec vinjam tu skaadi ar piraatismu nenodariisi.

ceturtais, ja nejeedz anglju valodinju, lasi krievu vikiju. Tur chalji starp citu pie unipolaaraa gjeneratora ir pielikushi sadalju pseidozinaatniskais sharlataanisms, kuraa ir uzbraukushi tev miiljajaam murgoshanaam par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem.  ::  

piektais, nu tad fizicinju kaut kad maaciities taisies, jeb taa arii visu dziivi ar meeli "izgudrosi"  un "atklaasi"  pa miglu savaas muljkjiibaas kuljoties?

----------


## JDat

zzz, kā vienmēr, ir savos verbālajos aukstumos.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> bet tā, pa vienkāršo, pagājušā gadsimta angliski nelasošam skolniekam nemāki paskaidrot? Traki grūti, tik elementāras lietas vienkārši paskaidrot?


 Nu elementāri. Elektriskās strāvas vadītājā (diskā, vadā) kas kustas magnētiskajā laukā inducējas strāva. Pēc Faradeja un Lorenca likumiem.
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenca_sp%C4%93ks
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromag ... jas_likums

Tikai starpība starp stieples vadītāju un metāla disku ir sekojoša: stieplei strāva atduras stieples galos un atkarībā no konstrukcijas rada vai nu pret EDS kas ir pretēji vērsts strāvas virzienam un vienāds ar inducēto EDS (tāpēc ka strāva nevar nekur aizplūst) vai arī ja stieples konstrukcija veido noslēgtu kontūru - rada strāvu, kuras lielums atkarīgs no kontūra kopējās elektriskās pretestības un inducētā EDS spēka. Disks pats veido bezgalīgi daudz integrētu slēgto strāvas kontūru. Veidojas kaut kas stipri līdzīgs Fuko strāvām, ja ir viens diskrēts magnēts, kas nosedz vienu diska segmentu. Ja ir homogēns magnētiskais lauks visā diska plaknē - griežoties diskam tiek inducēta strāva virzienā no centra uz malām, vai pretēji (atkarīgs no griešanās virziena un magnētiskā lauka virziena). Faradeja diskam ir 2 pamatīpašības - relatīvi zems EDS un mega liela strāva (ja tādu vispār var "noņemt"). Pirmā īpašība saistīta ar to, ka ir tikai 1 vadītājs, kas šķērso magnētisko lauku (ģenerātoros katrs stieples vijums ir atsevišķs vadītājs, kuru atseviškā EDS summējas kopējā EDS spriegumā uz vijumu izvadiem), toties vadītājs ir monolīts kapara (alumīnija, whatever) disks ar ārkārtīgi mazu iekšējo pretestību un relatīvi lielu šķērsgriezumu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homopolar_generator
Kā redzams - tādi ģenerātori tika radīti daudz un dažādi. Lielākoties zinātniskos nolūkos, jo praktiska nozīme tādiem nav liela. Arī jūsu elks - Tesla ir iekāpis šajā lauciņā, ij izveicis kaukādus patentus no divu disku konstrukcijām...
Brīvajiem metinātājiem par nožēlu - nekāda haļavnā enerģija te nerodas, un mūžīgā dzinēja aizdīgļi neveidojas. Nu... ja protams fizikas zināšanas ņeaļlo - tad jau viss kas var šilierēties...

----------


## Dzeks

Viss pareizi. Kļūda ir ko zzz jautāt par lietu. Tikai lamas vien var dabūt. Bet par to Faradeja paradoksu daudzi fiziķi tomēr nerunā tik pašsaprotami un elementāri. Cik nu es sapratu, tad skaidrojums ir tāds drusku aiz ausīm pavilkts, pielāgots un pamatā neatbildēt jautājumi tur ir palikuši. Man jau interesantāki ir tie neatbildētie jautājumi, nevis vidusskolas elementārskaidrojumi.
 Neesmu tur daudz iedziļinājies.  Mani patreiz interesē drusku citas tēmas. Mēģinu saprast, kas notiek manā auto. Ozons, joni, elektronu emisijas. Ko ierosina tā koronas izlāde. Procesi sarežģītā dažādu vielu elektriskā un ķīmiskā mijiedarbībā. Ja atsevišķi laboratorijā  ierobežoti procesi ir pētīti, tad tādā dabiskā zupā viss ir daudz interesantāk. Vismaz man patīk. Ķīmiķi saka tur daži PPM ozona vai slāpekļa oksidula tur neko jūtamu nedos. Varbūt elektronu emisija. Interesanti. Par un ap to arī lasu un tulkoju.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinjam piemiit klasiskaa muzhiigo dzineeju pajolinju indeve- shis personisko nezinaashanas liimeni fizikaa uzskata par fizikas atiistiibas liimeni vispaar un censhas to gandriiz vai kaa argumentu deklareet.  




> Kur tur rodas indukcija? Elementāri tak. Es diemžēl līdz šim neesmu nevienu skaidrojumu saticis.


 Biji vispaar mekleejis? (defektiivo muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiitaaju spamlapeles neskaitaas) Jeb esi gariigi kuutrs tipinsh, kursh veelaas lai tev lej ar karotiiti iekshaa to ko tev vajadzeeja iemaaciities skolinjaa? (Lorenca speeku normaalaa vidusskolaa maaciija)

Un te shim atkal taa pati kaite:




> Cik nu es sapratu, tad skaidrojums ir tāds drusku aiz ausīm pavilkts, pielāgots un pamatā neatbildēt jautājumi tur ir palikuši.


 Tu esi ljoti suudiigi sapratis un nevajag meegjinaat tavu personiigo nezinaashanu un stulbumu piedeeveet fizikai. Speciaalaa relativitaates teorija tur visu izskaidro bez kaadaam probleemaam.

>Man jau interesantāki ir tie neatbildētie jautājumi, nevis vidusskolas elementārskaidrojumi.

dzekinj, tu nevari skriet, ja neesi ieprieksh iemaaciijies raapot. Tu nejeedz pat fizikas pamatus, taapeec tava snaikstiishanaas peec biskji sarezhgjiitaakiem jautaajumiem buus fundamentaali neaugliiga un bezjeedziiga.

> Mēģinu saprast, kas notiek manā auto. 

Galvenais kas notiek tavaa auto - tipinja pie stuures pashapmaans.

----------


## Dzeks

Pašapmāns ir cerība no zzz izspiest kādu saprāta dzirksti bez lamām. Pašapmāns ir iestāstīšana sev, ka visu saproti un nekļūdies, pašapmāns ir fanātiski reliģiska pieķeršanās skolā iemācītiem vienkāršotajiem skaidrojumiem. Tā kā pašapmānies un pašapmierinies vien tālāk.

Tas, kas man auto notiek jau 3000 km, ir reāls. Tam nav gadījuma rakstura. Gadījuma kļūda tur ir izslēgta. Tā vienkārši ir. Atliek tikai jautājums ko tas nodara vai nenodara motoram, tāpēc arī pētu iespējamās teorijas.

----------


## JDat

Pietiks dirsties!. Parādi kādu bildi.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj, viss atkariigs no taa kaa pats sevi paraadiisi.

Tu sevi sheit esi demonstreejis:

a) kaa tipinju kursh nezin fiziku pat vidusskolas liimenii

b ) kaa tipinju, kuram shausmiigi patiik muldeet taapat vien ziimeeshanaas deelj.

c) kaa tipinju ar neattistiitu un nekritisku domaashanu, kursh viegli notic dazhnedazhaadaam muljkjiibaam

Ergo - jebkaadus briinumus, kurus tu soli savaa shrotvaagenaa uzbuuveejis un sasniedzis, pilniibaa izskaidro punkti a, b un c.

----------


## Dzeks

Vispār jau interesanti. Vislaik te tiek uzsvērts, ka šis ir elektronikas forums vai parādi savus lodējumus un nemuldi par magnētiem, bet pati lielākā interese ir par beztēmas magnētiskajiem motoriem.  Bezmaz apmeklētības rekords! Sanāk ka Jums desmitreiz interesantāk ir par tiem magnētiem ar brīvās enerģijas entuzjastiem pastrīdēties, kā padalīties ar saviem sasniegumiem vai atradumiem elektronikā. 
Acīm redzot šī diskusija elektroniķiem ir  ļoti vajadzīga.  Kā jau latviešiem tas ierasts. Nevaig maizi, ja ir cits ...

----------


## bbarda

Arī muļķībs šad tad jāpalasa,bet te viens otrs tikai kulsta mēli un neko sakarīgu nespēj parādīt,gribētos ar kādu darinājumu redzēt.Būtu vērts pamācīties no audio topika kur tiek izlikti gara darbi,super,malači,visu cieņu viņiem.

----------


## JDat

> Vispār jau interesanti. Vislaik te tiek uzsvērts, ka šis ir elektronikas forums vai parādi savus lodējumus un nemuldi par magnētiem, bet pati lielākā interese ir par beztēmas magnētiskajiem motoriem.  Bezmaz apmeklētības rekords! Sanāk ka Jums desmitreiz interesantāk ir par tiem magnētiem ar brīvās enerģijas entuzjastiem pastrīdēties, kā padalīties ar saviem sasniegumiem vai atradumiem elektronikā. 
> Acīm redzot šī diskusija elektroniķiem ir  ļoti vajadzīga.  Kā jau latviešiem tas ierasts. Nevaig maizi, ja ir cits ...


 Ko tu te atkal murgo. Pirmārt kas tev par daļu, kas kuru interesē? Otrkārt, izlasi visu šo figņu no sākuma līdz galam un tad spried, kas kuru interesē. Treškārt, viena daļa (ari es), te raksta lai izgāstu žulti pār tādiem kā tu. Tā ka turi muti, ja ne ko nejēdz. Es ta esmu nedaudz pētījis epja, zzz un vēl dažu kadru komentārus, līdz ar to man ir aptuvena nojausma par dažiem kadriem, nevis tava uberideja  ::  ka visus tagad baigi interesē mūžīgie dzinēji. Tak domāt vajag.

----------


## a_masiks

* JDat*
neesi nu TIK nepieklājīgs! zzz vismaz mēdz būt konstruktīvs - tb, dod vismaz mājienus pareizajam virzienam.
kā pats zini - mums te ir vārda brīvība. vismaz formāli... lekties un ecēties tikai tāpēc lai lektos un ecētos - tas nav apsveicami nenovienas puses.
tāpēc es, personīgi, neiebilstu ne pretkādu (ne krimināli sodāmu) viedokļu un ideju izpaušanu. Taču idejas autoram jābūt gatavam vai nu aizstāvēt savu ideju, vai samierināties ka tā tiek nokritizēta kā absurda.

----------


## defs

Es palieku pie viedokla-kamēr man nekas negriežas,tikmēr jāstāv klusu,citādi citi smiesies   ::

----------


## Dzeks

Nu labi. Varu pārfrazēt savādāk. Interesē Jums vairāk izgāst žulti, nekā lietišķi padalīties ar saviem lodējumiem. Tā būs pareizāk?

Bet šo "kamēr man nekas negriežas,tikmēr jāstāv klusu,citādi citi smiesies" nevaru atbalstīt. Vismaz es nejūtos tik ģeniāls, lai klusībā viens atrastu baiso izgudrojumu. Nekaunos par nezināšanu. Es mācos. Vienīgi dažbrīd grūti no lamām izlobīt tolku, bet toties ar stulbu jautājumu var ātri nokaitināt vismaz pāris par doto tēmu zinošos un saņemt ātru atbildi.

 Manuprāt ir ir vērtīgi izmantot modernās iespējas- atklātu domu apmaiņu, nevis ierakties  savā pasaulītē un vienam censties ko sasniegt.

----------


## defs

Es arī nekaunos no nezināšanas,bet man pagaidām nav normālu ideju. Vienīgā doma,ka gaisā janostiprina generators ar spārniem,ko griež vējš,proti,jaizmanto tā enerģija,kas neko nemaksā. Par cik man nav lauku māja,tad nevaru izvērsties un pērku Latvenergo elektrību pa noteikto tarifu kā visi cilveki.

----------


## bbarda

> Nu labi. Varu pārfrazēt savādāk. Interesē Jums vairāk izgāst žulti, nekā lietišķi padalīties ar saviem lodējumiem. Tā būs pareizāk?
> 
> Bet šo "kamēr man nekas negriežas,tikmēr jāstāv klusu,citādi citi smiesies" nevaru atbalstīt. Vismaz es nejūtos tik ģeniāls, lai klusībā viens atrastu baiso izgudrojumu. Nekaunos par nezināšanu. Es mācos. Vienīgi dažbrīd grūti no lamām izlobīt tolku, bet toties ar stulbu jautājumu var ātri nokaitināt vismaz pāris par doto tēmu zinošos un saņemt ātru atbildi.
> 
>  Manuprāt ir ir vērtīgi izmantot modernās iespējas- atklātu domu apmaiņu, nevis ierakties  savā pasaulītē un vienam censties ko sasniegt.


 Es gan redzu tikai tukšu tarkšķēšanu.Jau entā lapaspuse un galīgi nekā skatāma kur aci piesiet.defs jau minēja par parastu vējģenerātoru,stiep augšā lai gan nešaubos ka arī tur aplauzīsies.Maziņu nav problēmu uzstutēt bet tādu kas nosedz vismas 20% no rēķina jau ožž pēc riktīga aplauziena.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu es eksperimentam 3m D buru propelleri biju uzvilcis stabā eksperimentam. Un jāpiezīmē ka veiksmīgi. Sapratu ka 
1. burām ir laba jauda jau mazos vējos, tik jātaisa izgriešanās no vēja.
2. horizontālas ass buras ir lētākais un efektīvākais propelera veids- man 3m izmaksāja ap 12Ls ar to izgriešanos būs pie 20 un ar gudrāku materiālu kādi 30Ls
3. Visi tie interneta raksti par auto ģeneratora izmantošanu ir tufta.
4. Principā nav nopērkams ģenerators, kas būtu pareizi efektīvs mazajos vējos kas pie mums ir. 3-6m/s- jātaisa pašam.

----------


## JDat

Ja tu to visu notestēji dzīvē, tad visu cieņu. Ir kāds pierādījums tam? Kaut vai bilde ar izjauktu un garāžā nomestu hlamu, kas attiecas uz tikko rakstīto.

----------


## bbarda

> Nu es eksperimentam 3m D buru propelleri biju uzvilcis stabā eksperimentam. Un jāpiezīmē ka veiksmīgi. Sapratu ka


 


> 1. burām ir laba jauda jau mazos vējos, tik jātaisa izgriešanās no vēja.
> 2. horizontālas ass buras ir lētākais un efektīvākais propelera veids- man 3m izmaksāja ap 12Ls ar to izgriešanos būs pie 20 un ar gudrāku materiālu kādi 30Ls
> 3. Visi tie interneta raksti par auto ģeneratora izmantošanu ir tufta.
> 4. Principā nav nopērkams ģenerators, kas būtu pareizi efektīvs mazajos vējos kas pie mums ir. 3-6m/s- jātaisa pašam.


 Un cik tad ir ienesums??? Ja rakstīji ka veiksmīgi.

----------


## Dzeks

Bildes nav. Buras norāva, kad vēja prognoze rādija 14 m/s. Auto ģenerators noturēja mierā to propelleri caur 1:30 pārnesumu arī pie 6-7 m/s vēja. Tas nav ģenerators bet komplektā ar reduktoru- laba bremze. 
Drusku provēju pārveidot rotoru ar pastāvīgo magnētu un lielāku polu skaitu, bet tas neko nedod- samazinās efektivitāte pie max apgriezieniem un sāk ko ražot pie zemākiem. Sapratu ka tas ir galīgi garām.

Bet eksperiments ir izdevies, jo tika pārbaudītas domas, kam izlasot netā tā vienkārši grūti noticēt. Par piezemes turbulencēm piemēram. Uz 4m staba to smuki varēja novērot. Zinu tagad ko vajag un neesmu ieguldijis tai pasākumā nejēgā līdzekļu. Manuprāt tas ir viens vienīgs plus. 

Piem zinu ka nevajag man 3 kW vēja elektrostaciju nopērkamu par ~3 T Ls bez staba, kas uzstādīta man ražos pārsvarā ~ 300W un pusi laika stāvēs vispār mierā pa nullēm. Plus ka tādu nenopirku.

Plus, ka sāku domāt par bezpretestības ģeneratoru (sīks eksperimentāls modelīts jau darbojās), kas tiri piri noveda pie smalkām lietām par viltīgu fiziku. Tagad iepauzēju ar vēja elektrostaciju un mācos, lasu visādākās visādības, lodēju ņekij verķus un daži pat kaut kā dīvaini darbojas. Man patīk!

Tas plus ir kā komunisti mācīja ka katra neizdevusies revolūcija tomēr ko deva. Pārsvarā mācību kā nevajag darīt.

----------


## defs

Paga,tad neizdevās neko saražot?

----------


## Dzeks

Iekvēlojusies lampiņa skaitās? Tie bija kādi desmit W labākajā gadijumā pie ~ 6m/s vēja. Tā labā mācība bija tāda. Līdz 6m/s lietderības koficients 0 vai pat negatīvs, ja rēķina no ieguldijuma. Nu un 10 m/s tur bija tikai daži % ja rēķina no mehāniskās propelera jaudas līdz strāvai laipiņā. Tā auto ģeneratora izmantošana ir vienkārši stulba!
 Principā paaugstinoš reduktors ir visa pasākuma kapracis. Tur paliek viss kaifs ko vējš ieliek propelerī. 
Principā ģeneratoram ir jāražo strāva tieši no propelera apgriezieniem, vai ar reduktoru 1:3 vai max 1:5. Vis pārējais ir tikai izniekots darbs un materiāli.  Visi tie netā bildēs redzamie pašbūvētie štrunti var strādāt tikai Alpu kalnu virsotnēs vai jūras krastā, jo to lietderība ir labi ja 15- 20% un arī tikai 15- 20 m/s vējā. Lai sasniegtu vēlamo jaudu ir nejēgā liels propelera D, Nejēgā smagi, dārgi pamati un stabs, attiecīgi nejēgā izmaksas. Normāli LV teritorijā ir tikai 3-6 m/s vējš un tas 10-12 un vairāk, kad pat rūpnieciskie ražojumi iziet uz nom. jaudu ir tikai drusku virs 10% no visa laika gadā. Nezinu par megaW stacijām, bet ar 3-5 kW vēja elektrostacijām tas ir noteikti.
Principā ir variants veidot ģeneratoru bez dzelzs serdēm. Tikai spoles un magnēti. Kaut man lētāks risinājums liekas "kapāt" ierosmes strāvu novēršot rotora lipšanu pie spolēm. Itkā slikti izmantojama strāva sanāk, nav sinusoīda, bet akumulatoriem tādi impulsi patīk labāk, kā līdzstrāva.

----------


## Tārps

Savā dzīves pieredzē esmu nonācis pie diviem ecinājumiem šajā jomā :
 1. Viss gudrais un drīgais mums apkārt mehānikā jau ir izgudrots un mēs spējam tikai to īstenot (varbūt vēl nē) pateicoties jaunām tehnoloģijām un materiāliem, sevišķi pateicoties elektroniskajai vadībai. ( vēl joprojām netiekam galā ar VANKEL motoriem , atmosfēras izlādes enerģiju, u.t.t.).
 2. Ja jau īstu speču armija ar visu tehnisko nodrošinājumu izvēlas vienu vai citu risinājumu un cīnās par dažiem l.k. pročiem, vai pat to daļām, tad atnāks puņķains puišelis ar 9 klasēm un kautko paknibinot dabūs 50 vai 30 % ekonomiju ...?  Izklausās pēc zinātniskās fantāzijas !!

   Būtu šie gudrinieki paņēmuši savu velosipēdu un pielikuši pie riteņa veco dinamo mašīnīti, tad redzētu cik palielinās slodze pieslēdzot vienu vai divas lampiņas. Tad arī nebūtu šie pārgudrie secinājumi par " Tas nav ģenerators bet komplektā ar reduktoru- laba bremze."

----------


## defs

Man tada jocīga ideja ienāca prātā. Kas būtu,ja viela liela autoģeneratora vietā liktu vairākus mazus,kam nevajag tik milzīgi spārni? enerģiju uzkrājam akumulatorā,no kura dedzinam lampiņu uz pilnu kvēli vai arī vismaz krūzīti tēju uzvārām. Laikam jau arī rūpnieciski razotajiem ģenerāļiem ir akumulators.

----------


## Dzeks

Atvaino ja izklausās rupji, jo puņķains puišelis ar 9 klasēm ir iedzēris bik alu.
 Tu puņķainais Tārp! Tā pretestība auto ģenerātoram ieslēdzot ierosmi ir BAISA! Un nevienas lampiņas nevajag likt slodzē! Tā ir tukšgaitas bremze! 
Idejiski ir tā. Magnēts tuvojas delzij. Pievelkas. Dzelzs pārvēršas par magnētu. Tad magnēts cenšas attālināties no dzelzs, kasjau kļuvis par magnētu. 
Tad lūk tā bremze. Pievilkšanās spēks dzelzs/magnēts ir praktiski uz pusi mazāks, kā pievilkšanās spēks magnēts/magnēts. (Šī doma nolauž saknē Mullera ģeneratora ideju par OU) Tā nav braukšana "no kalna lejā, kalnā augšā"! Un kaut auto ģeneratora poli ir "izsmērēti" tā magnētiskā bremze ir tāda, ka caur pārnesumu 1: 30 es ar rokām pagriest nevarēju. Tā ir nejēgā pretestība! Es  te nerunāju par lietderīgo pretestību ko rada slodze!
Daudz mazi vai viens liels jau būtību nemaina.

----------


## Tārps

Varbūt vajag paskatīties, kā tas notiek profesionālajā pasaulē http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_turbi ... nstruction  un tad mēģināt tēlot Einšteinu vai Pitagoru.

----------


## Tārps

Var arī pasmelties šei citu "mājās būvētāju " pierwdzi  http://www.homemade-wind-generator.com/

----------


## Dzeks

Paklau Tārps! Tu esi tā mājās uzbūvējis kādu ģeneratoru no wiki apraksta par megavatu stacijām? Ko Tu tad te uzbāzies.
Es jau ar salasijos par tiem idiotu projektiem ar auto ģeneratoriem un redz pārliecinājos ka tas ir mēsls beidzamais. Tagad ir pieredze, lai vairs nelasītu visas muļķības ko katrs pajols uzskatijis par vajadzīgu ielikt netā. Nafig man citu pieredze, ja ir sava. Pārsvarā jau tur tikai jociņus publicē lai citus piejātu. Tie mudaki pat Wiki pamanās savas stulbības ierakstīt, kamēr kāds pamana un labo.
Vēl pilnai laimei nopirkt manuāli vēja elektrostacijas būvēšanai mājas apstākļos, ko kāds padumš amatieris izlicis netā. Vai ne? Tad būs baigi krutais verķis.

Principā rūpnieciski tiek ražoti sūdi, pilns nets pieslānīts ar sūda informāciju un kā lai te nesāk domāt par vispasaules sazvērestību? Ko?

----------


## Tārps

Ne jau to vajadzēja saskatīt !!!  To reduktoru skatīt...  Es redzēju dok.filmu, kur visu to mašīnzāli tai ģeneratorā izrādīja, un tavu brīnumu, arī tur griezās primitīvi koniskie zobrati. Un tos simt "ļimonu" ģenģerus mudaki netaisa. Tur katrs sīkums nomodulēts. Bet, ja jau kāds grib būt Einšteins, lai viņam tas tiek. Tam jau laikam šis giga topiks tiek veltīts.

----------


## Dzeks

Klau Tārps. Tu esi kaut drusku iedziļinājies lietderības koeficientu atšķirībās tādam 3kW propeleriem salīdzinot ar megavat stacijām, dažāda D propeleriem, vai kaut lietderības koeficientiem elektromotoriem? Kāds ir 1-3 kW motoram un kāds kaut 50 kW. Tie vienkārši ir nesalīdzināmi cipari un attiecīgi konstrukcijas.  Tie mazie ir pilnīgi mēsli. Lai cilvēks tādu sūdu nopērkot uzreiz saprot ka jāpērk elektrība no tīkla, ko savukārt tērēt ar pašiem sūdīgākajiem motoriem un citām pariktēm. 
Ja megavat stacijas rēķina un modulē, tad man aizdoma ka mazās ražo no sūdiem kas nekur nav derīgi.

----------


## next

> Es jau ar salasijos par tiem idiotu projektiem ar auto ģeneratoriem un redz pārliecinājos ka tas ir mēsls beidzamais. Tagad ir pieredze, lai vairs nelasītu visas muļķības ko katrs pajols uzskatijis par vajadzīgu ielikt netā. Nafig man citu pieredze, ja ir sava. Pārsvarā jau tur tikai jociņus publicē lai citus piejātu.


 Redz shitas topiks jau arii ir tieshi taads kur pajolinji kretiinismus publicee un aicina paareejo publiku kaapt uz graabekljiem.
Nu tad jaasaka lielais paldies zzz kas censhas tumsoniibu kliedeet.

----------


## defs

"Daudz mazi vai viens liels jau būtību nemaina." ,Džek,manuprāt vieglāk uzbūvēt vairākus mazus ģeneratorus,nekā vienu šausmīgi smagu,masīvu. Piemēram, vienu 100W,tad nākamo  utt. Auto ģenerators tiešam nav ar roku pagriežams,kad tiek padota ierosmes strāva. Ja lietojam līdzstrāvas motoru,kam pastāvīgie magnēti iekšā,tad tādu vismaz bez slodzes var pagriezt-nelieli spārni un arī vējš pagriezīs.

----------


## Dzeks

Eh. Labi ka galva nesāp!
"Kas būtu,ja viela liela autoģeneratora vietā liktu vairākus mazus" 
Tā bija atbilde šim te. Nevis par grandiozām iekārtām. Principā pat vairāki mazi būs ar vairāk mehāniskiem zudumiem- katram savi gultņi un galvenais oglītes.
Bet ja liek patstāvīgā magnēta rotoru, tad zūd vismaz puse no nominālās jaudas. It kā uz pusi gan samazinās tā bremze, bet tas jau atkal būtību nemaina.
Tie auto ģeneratori neder, jo polu skaits ir smieklīgs-12 un tāpēc nominālie apgriezieni ap 10 000. Principā vēja ģeneratoram, lai puslīdz darbotos mūsu mazajos vējos, nevis tikai vētrā, kā rūpnieciskie ražojumi, ir jābūt ap 300 polu maiņām uz apgriezienu. Pie tādas atziņas es nonācu.
 Un visi nopērkamie štrunti pie mūsu vēja parastā tikai sāk darboties, tas nozīmē lietderības koeficients pārsniedz 0. Bet kam vajag 100W ģeneratoru par 9000 Ls? Reklāmā jau rakstās 3kW. Diemžēl tos 3kW varēs redzēt tik 10-15% no visa gada laika. Kopā varbūt kādu mēnesi gadā varēs ko saražot. Kādus divus mēnešus skatīties kā smuki stāv nauda staba galā un pus gadu ražot pārsimt W. 
Tas pilnīgi noteikti nav lētāk kā pirkt enerģiju no tīkla!

----------


## Vikings

> Principā rūpnieciski tiek ražoti sūdi, pilns nets pieslānīts ar sūda informāciju un kā lai te nesāk domāt par vispasaules sazvērestību? Ko?


 Ļoti vienkārši - ir jādomā nevis par vispasaules sazvērestību, bet vispasaules pohujismu, kad masu produkta ražotājam ir vienalga gan par dabas resursu izmantošanu, gan pircēja liekiem tēriņiem.

----------


## Dzeks

Vikingam principā taisnība.  Biznesa stūrakmens. No sūda prastākā uztaisīt peļņu. Un reklāmu ielaist slēptu zaļās idejās. Tipiski tas redzams hibrīdauto un elektroauto reklamēšanā. Principā kultivē masu apziņu, ka rūpniecība ražo mums ūberkrutu produkciju ar lietderības koeficientu tuvu 100%, bet paskatoties reāli mums mājā visi elektromotori ir praktiski zem 50%, kas griež ūdensūkni ar moš 50% lietderību un rezultātā tas saraizinās par 3 nelietderīgām enerģijas daļām palaistām gaisā uz tik vienu izmantotu.

----------


## Tārps

Re, nu ! Atgriegāmies pie sākotnējā - inženieri un zinātnieki = sūds. Paši tik kautkas esam un visas cerības uz mums, tikai parādīt savus darbus *pagaidām*  nevaram.
   Parādi vienu elektrodzinēju (rūpnieciski ražotu), kuram lietderības koeficients būtu būtu 50% !!!  Jāsāk tomēr mācīties teorija arī ,vai jākļūst par skribentu, kas raksta tādas muļķības, un tikai.

----------


## bbarda

Nu šinī gadījumā Džekam var daļēji piekrist,Ja runā par auto tad tas iet mēslu ražošanas virzienā,par vējģenerātoriem tur jau ir taisnība jo mazo var uzlikt tikai prieka pēc,reāli nespēj nosegt neko,savā laikā bija gadījies tikties ar Vestas darbiniekiem tad ierunājos par šito lietu un atbildi dzirdēju ne visai  iepriecinošu-zemāko mastu ko ir jēga likt ir virs 25metru un ne mazāku kā 10kw.12 metrīgos varot likt tikai putnu baidīšanai.Tada diemžēl bija viņu atbilde.Un domāju ka tādu mastu nez vai katram būs pa spēkam dabūt augšā,

----------


## Tārps

No vienas puses jau tie mazie 1-2 kW ģeneratori plāksteris vien ir , mūsdienās, kad pilna māja ar jaudīgām elektroiekārtām. No otras puses, Vācijā ir daudz šādu ģeneratoru tieši uz privātmāju jumtiem - un nekas, ražo ! Silda silto ūdeni virtuvē u.t.t.. It kā jau nekas sevišķs, bet ja parēķina, cik tas dod gadā , tad sanāk ne slikti. Iespējams, par to zaļo enerģiju, var dabūt vēl kādas nodokļu atlaides. Nu neesiet taču "strusi". Paprasiet tantei GOOGLEi  "Wind Turbine" un vēl labāk priekš mājas. Tur ir simtiem darbojošos iekārtu, gan rūpnieciski ražotu, gan pašizgatavotu. Un nevajag 50m mastus un nevajag vienmēr 10m/s vēju. Viss notiek, bet ja nu gribas izgudrot vēl vienu velosipēdu, tad idejas varat smelties var būt šeit http://www.atomiczombie.com/gallery/choppers1.html

----------


## JDat

Vēja lietās esmu absolūts nezinītis-dirsējs-teorētiķis, bet ja ar to var mēnesī ieekonomēt kait vai dažus kilovatus, tad sava prieka pēc ir vērts čakarēties, neatkarīgi vai tas ir otrreiz igudrots velosipēds vai rūpniecisks aparāts. Superefektivitāte tur ne kad nebūs, bet ja var visu gadu darbināt pa velti ethernet switch, DSL modēmu, datora tumbiņas, digitālas tv un satelīttv tunerus un pa velti lādēt mobīlos tad tas ir labs sākums zaļai enerģijai.

----------


## a_masiks

nezinu vai man vajadzētu te kaut ko rakstīt, taču spams paliek spams... laikam nevienam jau sliktāk no tā nepaliks.

*Dzeks*, manuprāt, tu izdarīji klasisko autobraucēja kļūdu - iemeti 5 ātrumu un mēģhināji izkustināt auto no vietas.
Ko es ar to gribēju teikt? Auto ģenerātora ierosmes vadība parasti ir iebūvēta pašā ģenerātorā. Un viņas uzdevums - par katru cenu panākt 12V (nebūsim sīkumaini šai gadījumā) uz izejas spailēm. Ne vairāk, ne mazāk. Attiecīgi - uz maziem apgriezieniem tiek vairāk slogota, uz lieliem -mazāk. Auto motoram jauda ir 100 kW un vairāk. Viņam tāds štrunts kā ģenerātors neko daudz nenozīmē. Vēja dzirnavu spārniem.... nu... paši teicāt - 300, var būt 900w.Pilnīgi pareizi, ka standarta ierosme mobloķēs tādu ģenerātoru pie maziem apgriezieniemuz vietas.
Manuprāt, vajadzēja anulēt ģenerātora ierosmes elektroniku, un veidot pašam savu. Kura ierosmi padotu tikai tad, ja notiek ģenerātora rotācija (lai netērētu elektrību bezvējā) un sekotu ne tikai izejas spriegumam, bet arī a) ģenerātora apgriezieniem b)ideālā variantā -vēja stiprumam. Un tālāk -  vai nu stabilizētu ģenerātora apgriezienus stabilus kautkādā diapazonā, vai arī proporcionāli palielinātu. Šī funkcija tiek rēķināta no apgriezienu skaita un izejošā sprieguma un strāvas. Kāda ir lietderība pie kādiem apgriezieniem un kāda vēja stipruma - es tev nepateikšu. Visas iespējas experimentēt, vai sēdēt un rēķināt. Taču viens ir skaidrs - tu izvēlējies nepareizu shēmas darbības režīmu, un tāpēc nolēmi ka sistēma vispār nekam neder. Manuprāt diezgan nepareizi. Protams, arī es par paaugstinošo reduktoru neesmu sajūsmā. IMHO 1:30 bija pārāk skarbi ņemts.

Tas ir viens.
Otrs, vairāk Raimondiņa stilā - 
manuprāt jāšanās ar vēja ģenerātoriem tomēr nerullē. Man ir privātmāja. Manā bilancē lielākos tēriņus sagādā 1)elektrība, 2) apkure. Ziemas laikā apkure 2-3 reizes pārsniedz elektrības tēriņu. Apkure strādā triviāli: tiek sadedzināta gāze, kura silda ūdeni. Vai sadedzināta malka, kura dara to pašu. Un iegūtais siltums tiek izmantots ēkas apsildīšanai. Man tas šķiet neekonomiski. Kapēc? Nu tāpēc, ka abos gadījumos bez siltuma varam iegūt papildus labumus.
Piemēram: gāzes katla vietā darbināt iekšdedzes dzinēju. Siltums sadegot tādam pat daudzumam gāzes - būs tāds pats. Taču mums papildus būs mehaniskā enerģija, kuru varam a) izmantot pa taisno siltumsūkņa darbināšanai, b)elektrības ražošanai. Savukārt saražoto elektrību varam pielietot vai nu mājas apgādei vai atkal tam pašam siltumsūknim, taču nu jau ar variācijām - vai parastam elektromehāniskajam, vai uz peltjē elementu kasetes. Un tas būs papildus tam siltumam, ko iegūstam no motora atgāzēm un paša motora desēšanas. Protams, tādai sistēmai nepieciešams siltuma akumulātors un samērā bieža tehniskā apkope. Taču savā būtībā tā ir koģenerācijas stacija mājas izpildījumā.
Malkai ir līdzīgi. Gan ar automatizāciju pašvaki. Ja nu vienīgi granulu katli. Bet te tas pats: vecais, labais tvaika katls, ar vai nu turbīnu, vai virzuļu tvaika mašīnu un atkal iegūstam siltumu+mehānisko enerģiju, kuru transformējam tādā, kādā mums ir izdevīgi. 
Tādā veidā vienkārši tikai elektrību ražot - nav izdevīgi. Taču siltumu + elektrību, zinot ka par siltumu būs jāmaksā tākātā - esmu pārliecināts, ka atmaksājas.
Piekam gan gāzes motora, gan tvaika dzinēja jaudas būs neatkarīgas no laika  (vēja/saules) apstākļiem un nesalīdzināmi lielākas pēc jaudas.

----------


## zzz

Ja jau spamchiki tad spamchiki.

Siikie veejgjeneratori ir lielaa meeraa vienkaarshi cilveeku izklaideeshanaas/hobijs, bez reaalas atdeves. Un taadaa aspektaa tad tur notiekaas visaadi prikoli, piemeeram, obligaati vajag lai shis griezhas arii mazaa veejaa (jo uz vietas staavoshss veejgjenerators nepriecee saimnieka sirdi). Veeleeshanaas jau jauka, bet tas arii noziimee ka ja uznaaks liels veejsh, tad aparaats aizlidos taalees zilajaas.

Rezultaataa amatieriskaas veejdzineeju konstrukcijas paarsvaraa atrodas divos staavokljos - a) negriezhas, jo vietaa kur shis uzstuteets veeja par maz, un nevelk gjeneratoru kas tur pielikts kaads pagadiijies, b) aizpuusti un nogaazushies.

Informaacijas labad, links uz vieteejo onkuliiti, kursh ir uztaisijis ripuli kas griezhas arii leenaa veejaa

http://sites.google.com/site/sailhawt/news-novosti

(vot tikai, kaa jau mineets augstaak, nebuut neesmu paarliecinaats ka shis aparaats ar piedaavaato aizsardziibas sisteemu patieshaam arii iztur stiprus veejus un griezhas onkulim 24h/365d un nav aizpuusts nafig)


Veejdzineeju hobijam pamataa ir psihologjiskaa pievilciiba - veejsh puush pa velti, nu ta vienreiz uzstuteeju un taalaak tik iekaseeju energjiju - haljavaaa!!! muuzhiigi muuzhos. Izskataas arii kruta un izraisa apbriinu no kaiminjiem. Realitaatee gan tik rozhaini meedz nesanaakt, tai skaitaa pat ja agregaats darbojas (ko tie tipiski nedara vai dara liidz pirmajai veetrai), tachu jaasaak domaat par elliigi daargu akumuleeshanas/invertoru sisteemu ja gribaas patieshaam lietojamu elektriibu no shaa dabuut.

----------


## Dzeks

Tārpu baigi aizskāra tie lietderības koeficienti. Tad nu lūdzu. Te var pavērot, ka tieši mazās jaudas motoriem, kas parasti ir mums mājās ~ 0,5 kW tas ir pat no 40% . Rūpnīcām jau forši tie 10kW jau pat cut virs 85%.
http://www.ito.kiev.ua/moto/pdf/364_371_M.pdf
Un nedomāju ka ķīnā ražo ko labāku. Bet nu ir mums iepotēts zemapziņā, ka tie modernie tak ap 95%. Izrādās nav viss ne tuvu tam. Un tā pati attiecība būs arī mazajiem ģeneratoriem. 
Varbūt kāds var atrast kādu angļu lapu kur ražotājs godīgi atzīstās par šiem parametriem. Man pietika ar šo.

----------


## next

> Manuprāt, vajadzēja anulēt ģenerātora ierosmes elektroniku, un veidot pašam savu. Kura ierosmi padotu tikai tad, ja notiek ģenerātora rotācija (lai netērētu elektrību bezvējā) un sekotu ne tikai izejas spriegumam, bet arī a) ģenerātora apgriezieniem b)ideālā variantā -vēja stiprumam. Un tālāk -  vai nu stabilizētu ģenerātora apgriezienus stabilus kautkādā diapazonā, vai arī proporcionāli palielinātu. Šī funkcija tiek rēķināta no apgriezienu skaita un izejošā sprieguma un strāvas. Kāda ir lietderība pie kādiem apgriezieniem un kāda vēja stipruma - es tev nepateikšu.


 Maksimumu par cik var slogot gjeneratoru nosaka aerodinamika - pie paarslodzes gaisa pluusma no rotora spaarna tiek norauta (Flow separation) un griezes momenta rotoram vairs nav.
Turbiinas apgriezienus jaatur proporcionaalus veeja aatrumam.

----------


## Tārps

Nezinu, nezinu, kur Dzeks ņem tos datus, bet eksistē standarti. Nu ,piemēram Eiropā  IE1 standarts nosaka, ka jebkuram elektrodzinējam ar 4 poliem un 50Hz l.k. 0,75 kW elektrodzinējam nedrīkst būt zemāks par 72,0 !!! Tas ir pats zemākais standarts, bet ir vēl IE2 un IE3. Visiem normālajiem ražotājiem tas problēmas nerada.

----------


## Dzeks

He. A es domāju ko ta šie tā "kautrējas" uzrakstīt savus procentiņus. Viņiem redz standartiņi.  Vienu motoriņu ar pūlēm izgatavo, saņem sertifikātus un tad mierīgi ražo kā sanāk. Nu un ņemot vērā ka visu tā pat ražo Ķīnā, kas tos sertifikātus uzrakstīs kādus vaig, tad nu ir tā kā ir. 
Bet nu cilvēciņiem, kas dzīvo tādā kā savā tehnokrātiskā reliģijā- iedomu idealizētajā pasaulē jau liekas ka viss mums ir baigi kruta! Nopērk smukas firmas dārgo verķi un dzīvo laimīgi, kaut ražo viņu tā pati ķīniešu vai poļu rūpnīca kas lēto štruntu.
Tikai pajaucot kādu to kruto nobirušo verķi ārā, liekas ka tiem montieriem vajadzētu rokas apcirst, nevis ļaut ko ražot. Es te pāris jaunus eiropā ražotos motorus (varbūt tomēr arī Ķīnā) esu izjaucis eksperimentiem un teikšu kā ir, ja kaut drusku es pacenstos, sanāktu smukāk tās spoles tur sastūķēt, nevis kā šiem krustu šķērsu daļa vijumu sametušies. Un šķirba starp rotoru un statoru arī kā laidara vārti, kaut tur jau tie % tieši sarodas. Salīdzinoši cik perfekti ir bosch auto ģeneratora spoles ielocītas- smuki.

----------


## Tārps

Piekrītu par daļu ražotāju. Sevišķi izceļas Itāļi. Tiem pat rievas tinumiem taisnas - bez ķīļiem un tinumi bez lakas pārlēluma, tikai bandāža. Kas attiecas uz Bosch, tad tas nav tas labākais piemērs. Man labāk patīk Angļu motori. Perfekti ielikti tinumi un lakas tādas, ka bez uguns neizjaukt.
   Lielāko daļu l.k. pazemināšamā dod tinumu silšana un tikai tad gaisa sprauga. Viņi jau arī balansē uz robežas starp vadu ekonomiju (minimāli maz vijumu) un siltuma atdevi. Labākas lakas, labāki izolācijas materiāli un var celt temperatūru augšā !! Bet tas jau tagad ir visur . PC procesorus ar jau dzesē vairāki kūleri u.t.t. Visu vajag mazāku, materiālekonomiskāku, bet par to siltumu un jaudu dzesēšanai, protams, maksā lietotājs. Nu bet tie standarti tomēr cenšas visu noturēt kaut kādos rāmjos. Citādi būtu tā, ka pērkot sviestu veikalā, varētu iedot tikai papīru ar sviesta smaku.

----------


## Speccy123

Nolēmu izpētīt un nomērīt JLNaudina 2SGEN ģeneratoru, jēdzīgus mērījumus viņš pats tā arī neuztaisīja, tāpēc lai uzzinātu vai rodas kāda enerģija vai nerodas visu nākas mērīt pašam   ::  
Tiem kam interesē ko es samērīšu varat sekot šeit http://www.magneticenergy.lv/forum/index.php?topic=36.0 
Iepriekš atvainojos par manu bezmaksas hostētāju, varbūtūba ka lapa atvērsies ir 50/50    ::  

Ja kāds nezin par ko iet runa šitais ir tas spoļu setups kurš tiks pētīts.

----------


## Dzeks

Reku tieši pa tēmu. Perendev magnētu motoru pētniekiem  http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... s_Pty_(Ltd)

Mike Brady was arrested on March 29, 2010 for embezzling 61 German customers' money in the amound of around 1 million Euros.

Viela pārdomām   ::

----------


## JDat

Džekin! Ko tik bēdīga seja? Jūti līdzi apkrāptajiem? Jāpriecājas ka ir lohi kurus var izsaukt un kārtējo magnētistu ietupina.  ::

----------


## zzz

Jeezinj. dzhekinsh uz pagjiraam galiigi nepozitiivu linku par naudinjas izkraapshanu no muuzhiigo dzineeju lohiem nopubliceejis.

Kas gan buutu no shaa kaut ko taadu gaidiijis.

Jaaa-a, alkohols paar meeru un karstaa laikaa veseliibai labumu nenes, dziivs piemeers.


Un speccy, ko tad jums peetniekiem taada iegnoreeshana savstarpeeja? Tavs koleega inguss silinsh tak meeriijaas un peetiijaas ar to drazu paaris meeneshus atpakalj. Nikaads muuzhiigais dzineejs gan nesanaaca, un kopsh taa laika peetnieks ir krietni pazudis no foruma. Buus veel naftinieki sho nozuumeejushi.

----------


## defs

To,ka arestēts, noteikti naftnieki ielikuši,lai neviens vairāk nepērk. Man jau gandrīz griežas,vēl tik atliek magnētus pie ripuļa piestiprināt   ::

----------


## JDat

Es visār pirkšu autiņu tikai tad, kad zem pārsega būs tokomaks.  ::

----------


## defs

> Es visār pirkšu autiņu tikai tad, kad zem pārsega būs tokomaks.


  Autiņu jau var pirkt kādreiz,bet padomāt,kā iegūt lētu degvielu-to jau var šodien. Kādā krievu lapā lasiju kā iegūt etanolu. Nu...patiesībā tāds kaņdžas aparāts jātaisa bija...

----------


## JDat

defs, +1 par ideju.  ::  Brauc un dzer, un mentiem ar ielej.  ::

----------


## Speccy123

> Un speccy, ko tad jums peetniekiem taada iegnoreeshana savstarpeeja? Tavs koleega inguss silinsh tak meeriijaas un peetiijaas ar to drazu paaris meeneshus atpakalj. Nikaads muuzhiigais dzineejs gan nesanaaca, un kopsh taa laika peetnieks ir krietni pazudis no foruma. Buus veel naftinieki sho nozuumeejushi.


 Jā kaut kur pazudis gan, pēdējais ko es viņam ieteicu nomērīt to visu ar digitālo osciloskopu un nointegrēt enerģijas, tā arī neesmu neko dzirdējis no viņa.

----------


## JDat

Siliņš uztaisīja mūžīgo dzinēju, dzinējs uzražoja pārāk daudz enerģijas un nosita nabaga izgudrotāju.

Pieminēsim ar klusuma brīdi nelaimīgo brīvās enerģijas upuri...

----------


## bbarda

Izskatās ka te top <<<Dadzis>>> jaunā laidienā!!!

----------


## JDat

Arī iekš RFC ir sastopamas anekdotes un dzejoļi. ITišņiki sapratīs kas ir RFC.  ::

----------


## Speccy123

> Reku tieši pa tēmu. Perendev magnētu motoru pētniekiem  http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... s_Pty_(Ltd)
> 
> Mike Brady was arrested on March 29, 2010 for embezzling 61 German customers' money in the amound of around 1 million Euros.
> 
> Viela pārdomām


 
Pats interesantākais ka par Perendev es jau pagāšgad novembrī savējā forumā izteicos ka viņi ir afēristi, par to liecināja kaut vai tas ka viņi savā lapā tirgoja magnētiņus veselības uzlabošanai, tas nu nekādīgi neiet kopā ar nopietnu zinātnisku pieeju lietām   ::

----------


## zzz

Nu-s, speccy, uzskaitiisi arii pamatojumus, kaapeec tavi miiljotie steornisti ir kraapnieki?

----------


## Speccy123

> Nu-s, speccy, uzskaitiisi arii pamatojumus, kaapeec tavi miiljotie steornisti ir kraapnieki?


 Kādā veidā viņi ir tevi vai kādu citu apkrāpuši ? Atkal tukši apgalvojumi no tavas puses bez reāla pamatojuma.

----------


## zzz

Nunu speccy ja tu no sevis teelo taadu politkorekto objektiivistu, tad pirms penderevisti bija sashnjoreeti uz kjurkji, tev tachu arii nebija nekaadu pamatojumu saukt shos par afeeristiem - tevi shie apkraapushi nekaadi nebija, taatad tev bija jaaseezh klusu.

Laimiigaa kaartaa es gan pie taadiem speccy liekuliigajiem principiem nepieturos. 

Jautaajums veelreiz, uzskaiti, speccy, paziimes, kas liecina ka steorna kantoris ir afeeristi un kraapnieki.

----------


## Speccy123

> Nunu speccy ja tu no sevis teelo taadu politkorekto objektiivistu, tad pirms penderevisti bija sashnjoreeti uz kjurkji, tev tachu arii nebija nekaadu pamatojumu saukt shos par afeeristiem - tevi shie apkraapushi nekaadi nebija, taatad tev bija jaaseezh klusu.
> 
> Laimiigaa kaartaa es gan pie taadiem speccy liekuliigajiem principiem nepieturos. 
> 
> Jautaajums veelreiz, uzskaiti, speccy, paziimes, kas liecina ka steorna kantoris ir afeeristi un kraapnieki.


 Nu ja būt korekti tad tas ko es teicu pagāšgan skanēja šādi 




> esmu pārliecināts ka Perendev ir afēristi


 Domāju ka izteicos diezgan korekti, norādot ka tās ir tikai manas domas un var neatspoguļot realitāti   ::  

Vienīgā pazīme ko es personīgi saskatu kāpēc cilvēks no malas varētu domāt ka Steorn varētu būt krāpnieki ir tas ka viņi apgalvo ka ir atklājuši ko tādu, kas pārkāpj vienu no fizikas pamatlikumiem (enerģijas nezūdamības likumnu), daži vadās arī pēc Šona sejas grimasēm vai vēl kādām citām pažīmēm   ::   Personīgi es dodu priekšroku mērījumiem.

----------


## zzz

Okei, speccy meeriitaaj.

steorniishu publiskie "meeriijumi" ar sho lieliieshanos nekaadi nesakriit. 

Slavena validaacija aizgaaja... upsss.

Bet nu da pofigu, piefikseesim tikai to ka taapat kaa speccijs uzsver ka shis perendevistus saucis par afeeristiem jau no pagaajshgada novembra, tad kantoris steorn shai forumaa ir saukts par kraapniekiem  jau daudz senaak.

Pashlaik shie ir iekaasushi kaadus miljoninjus no lohiem par licenzeem (nu, speccy, atziisties - tu ar shiem pikjiiti uzdaavinaaji?  ::  ), tad jau kaadu briidi veel pontosies.Tachu veel kaads gadinsh vai tamliidziigi un saaks reaali pacelties jautaajums - kur blj@, jau sen soliitie produkti, muuzhiigais uudens pumpis nabadziigajiem aafrikaanjiem, utt?  

Un tad shie un speccijs buus dziljaas ziepees.  ::

----------


## Speccy123

Neko daudz nestāstīšu, tikai pateikšu ka esmu tajā SKDB iekšā un esmu apmierināts ar to kas tur notiek, un vēl varu piebilst ka 419eur nav nemaz tik liela summa ja ņem vērā ka jums nāksies ieguldīt 10x vairāk līdzekļu lai iegādātos osciloskopu, signālģeneratoru un barošanas bloku. kā arī veltīt tam visam daudz laika. Tie 419eur ir ļoti labs filtrs, lai tur neiekļūtu visādi deguna urbinātāji.

----------


## zzz

Taas i feini.  ::  Tad kad steorna kantori savaaks uz kjurkji taapat kaa perendevistus, tad varees atziimeet ka piemeeram vieteejo specciju shie ir reaali uzmetushi uz naudinju.  ::

----------


## zzz

> tikai pateikšu ka esmu tajā SKDB iekšā un esmu apmierināts ar to kas tur notiek,


 Neklapee speccij. Kaada vella peec tu tur knibinies ar naudiina pakaljdarinaajumu iistenajam steornistiskajam apuraatam? Pashi steornisti taksh naudiinu maigi bet stingri abhamiija, ka shaa apuraats nav pareizs solid state orboisms.  :: 

Veltiigi laiku un resursus izskjied, taisi taksh pareizo orboismu, nevis neriktiigus pakaljdarinaajumus.

----------


## Speccy123

> tikai pateikšu ka esmu tajā SKDB iekšā un esmu apmierināts ar to kas tur notiek,
> 
> 
>  Neklapee speccij. Kaada vella peec tu tur knibinies ar naudiina pakaljdarinaajumu iistenajam steornistiskajam apuraatam? Pashi steornisti taksh naudiinu maigi bet stingri abhamiija, ka shaa apuraats nav pareizs solid state orboisms. 
> 
> Veltiigi laiku un resursus izskjied, taisi taksh pareizo orboismu, nevis neriktiigus pakaljdarinaajumus.


 JLN iekārtas testu veicu drīzāk aiz ziņķāres lai pats uzzinātu ko tā spējīga izdot laukā, kā mērījumi rāda ne vella tur nerodas  ::  Ja kaut ko izdotu laukā tad latviešu publikai būtu ar ko ņemties, kā arī būtu interesants materiāls manā forumā. Kopš esmu tajā SKDB par orbo lietām vairs neesmu neko tiesīgs runāt, tāds nu ir tas līgums, arī savus e-Orbo testus nācās izdēst.

----------


## zzz

Ooooo, a steorns ta savus lohus kaartiigaa kjeediitee tur, taa ka shie i papiiksteet nevar.  :: 

Bet, joprojaam - licenzes buutiiba taksh bija ka milzu developeri (speccijs piemeeram) izstraadaa pareizi orboistiskus produktus, kurus taalaak tad paardod publikai un maksaa kantorim steorn royalties no taa.

Taa vietaa lai nestu iisteni pareizus orbo produktus tautaa , developeris speciijs mugjiijas ar kreisu pakaljdarinaajumu. Kakova hrena shis neveic savu tiesho suutiibu un uzdevumu kaa orboisma developeris? Shis ko, taa vietaa lai atbalstiitu steorn kantori, tagad meegjina shiem bedri izrakt un biidiit haljavnij konkurentu produktus???

----------


## Speccy123

> Ooooo, a steorns ta savus lohus kaartiigaa kjeediitee tur, taa ka shie i papiiksteet nevar. 
> 
> Bet, joprojaam - licenzes buutiiba taksh bija ka milzu developeri (speccijs piemeeram) izstraadaa pareizi orboistiskus produktus, kurus taalaak tad paardod publikai un maksaa kantorim steorn royalties no taa.
> 
> Taa vietaa lai nestu iisteni pareizus orbo produktus tautaa , developeris speciijs mugjiijas ar kreisu pakaljdarinaajumu. Kakova hrena shis neveic savu tiesho suutiibu un uzdevumu kaa orboisma developeris?


 Licenzes tur būs vairākas, pagaidām ir pieejama tikai developer licence par 419eur, komerciālā licenze būs droši vien dārgāka un vēl nāksies maksāt procentus atkarībā no produkta izejas jaudas. Kāpēc domā ka es neveicu nekādus orbo testus, veicu gan, es arī ieguldu savas zināšanas orbo lietā, šo procesu arī apzīmē ar development. Kas attiecas uz mani tad man nav nolūka ražot jebkādu produktu, vismaz pagaidām noteikti nē. Orbo priekš manis ir hobijs. Daži iegulda nežēlīgas summas piemēram radiovadāmajos modeļos, sporta mašīnās, utt, dadzi ir ķerti uz kādu dārgu un it kā nelietderīgu nodarbi. Lielākai daļa nekādu hobiju izņemot šņabja dzeršanu vai zālītes pīpēšanu nav  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> viņi savā lapā tirgoja magnētiņus veselības uzlabošanai, tas nu nekādīgi neiet kopā ar nopietnu zinātnisku pieeju lietām


 1) interesanti - kapēc gan magnētiņi veselībai pēkšņi neietu kopā ar nopietnu zinātnisko pieeju? Kāds pamatas būtu šādam apgalvojumam? 
(neaizstāvu kaukādu magnētiņu pielietošanu ārstniecībā, taču vēlos dzirdēt pamatojumu tādam dīvainam slēdzienam no steornistu fana puses)

2) 


> Kopš esmu tajā SKDB par orbo lietām vairs neesmu neko tiesīgs runāt, tāds nu ir tas līgums, arī savus e-Orbo testus nācās izdēst.


 interesants paradokss - vai tiešām šāda slepenība PRINCIPĀ iet kopā ar zinātnisko pieeju? Kas tas ir -  zinātne? Vismaz pēc  *Speccy123* domām?
/pirms atbildēt - silti iesaku palūkoties wiki, tezaurā un vēlkaukur, lai nesanāk muļķīgi nesmukumi..../

----------


## zzz

Ladna, fik ar visu specciju. 

Ja kantoris steorn ir savaacis sev paaris tuukstoshus taadu lohu un no katra iekaseejis pa 419 eirikiem, tad jau iisteniibaa dziive ir piepildiita - shie var dziivoties no lohu licenzhu naudinjas tik taalaak. Ja specciju uzskataam par tipisku steorna lohu paarstaavi, tad shis aciimredzot ciitiigi maksaas veel vismaz paaris gadinjus. Tad varbuut shim beidzot pieskjils, bet nevar gan zinaat -  stulbums var buut neizmeerojams un nebeidzams.

----------


## a_masiks

*zzz*, manuprāt, tu kļūdies. 
Sterons piedāvā saviem devoloperiem to, ko nevar piedāvāt neviens cits... nu... izņemot varbūt SETI.
Tb - piedāvā būt piederīgam pie *Lielās Zinātnes.* Specijs jau to pateica tieši un nepastarpināti:




> Orbo priekš manis ir hobijs. Daži iegulda nežēlīgas summas piemēram radiovadāmajos modeļos, sporta mašīnās, utt, dadzi ir ķerti uz kādu dārgu un it kā nelietderīgu nodarbi.


 kas gan varētu būt vilinošāks par iespēju iekļūt skolas mācību grāmatā, kā darba grupas dalībnieks, kuri apgāza 2TDL? 
ļapotaaaa... ij sūda 500jevriki ir nieks.... pat tad, ja nekas nesanāks. Vismaz cilvītis būs mēģinājis, un kauko darījis, nevis nodzēries....

----------


## zzz

Kameer speccijs pie sevis kaktinjaa klusi aakstaas ar muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiishanu, tikmeer whatever. Stulbi jau ir, liecina ka shim skolinjaa nav iemaaciijushi ne fiziku, ne arii normaali domaat, bet kam negadaas. Videejam skolinjas pabeidzeejam alinja suuceejam-trojechnjikam jau arii tas nav iemaaciits, taadaa zinjaa speccijs nekaadi neatskjiras. 

Tomeer savu karjeru shai forumaa shis iesaaka ar daudziem nikiem un bezgaliigu muljkjiibu plashu muldeeshanu. Taa gan bija uzvediiba, kas jaalikvidee.

----------


## Speccy123

> 1) interesanti - kapēc gan magnētiņi veselībai pēkšņi neietu kopā ar nopietnu zinātnisko pieeju? Kāds pamatas būtu šādam apgalvojumam? 
> (neaizstāvu kaukādu magnētiņu pielietošanu ārstniecībā, taču vēlos dzirdēt pamatojumu tādam dīvainam slēdzienam no steornistu fana puses)


 Tas būtu apmēram tāpat kā Steorn papildus piedāvātu savā lapā arī veļas mazgāšanas pakalpojumus, ja jau vēlies piedāvāt tad taisi atseviķšu lapu nevies liec tur pat pie magnēiskajiem motoriem   ::  




> 2) interesants paradokss - vai tiešām šāda slepenība PRINCIPĀ iet kopā ar zinātnisko pieeju? Kas tas ir -  zinātne? Vismaz pēc  *Speccy123* domām?
> /pirms atbildēt - silti iesaku palūkoties wiki, tezaurā un vēlkaukur, lai nesanāk muļķīgi nesmukumi..../


 Steorn nav gluži zinātne un zinātnieki, tā ir komerciāla organizācija, tie 22 zinātnieki-validatori savu iespēju 'prosraļi' . Komercnoslēpums komerciālās organizācijās ir standartprakse tur nav nekā dīvaina.

----------


## Speccy123

> shim skolinjaa nav iemaaciijushi ne fiziku, ne arii normaali domaat, bet kam negadaas


 Drīzāk jau izskatās ka tev nav izpratne par fiziku, to ko tev ir iekaluši galvā to tu arī uzskati par galīgo un īsteno fiziku, kas apraksta pilnīgi visu un pilnīgi precīzi.

----------


## zzz

Tu, speecij, nosachkoji no jautaajuma - uz kaadu faktu pamatu tu izdariiji sleedzienu ka magneetu tirgoshana veseliibas uzlaboshanas meerkjiem neiet kopaa ar zinaatnisku pieeju un ir afeerisms. Poeetiskie saliidzinaajumi ar veljas mazgaashanu neskaitaas. 

Kaa arii tu atkal esi iekritis dailjmuldeeshanaa. Par orboismiem tev steorns jebko konkreetu teikt ir aizliedzis, abet nekonkreetie murdzinji nav nepiecieshami (neiet kopaa ar zinaatnisku pieeju un liecina ka speccijs pats aciimredzot ir afeerists)

Uzbrauciens validatoriem arii liecina ka speccijs nu jau apzinaati sagroza faktus un ir kraapnieks.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas būtu apmēram tāpat kā Steorn papildus piedāvātu savā lapā arī veļas mazgāšanas pakalpojumus, ja jau vēlies piedāvāt tad taisi atseviķšu lapu nevies liec tur pat pie magnēiskajiem motoriem


 Un? Es nekādi nesaskatu te pamatojumu, lai viņus apsūdzētu nezinātniskā pieejā! 
Nokia ražo gan mobīlos, gan riepas, gan gumijniekus. Lai gan savu biznesu sāka kā kokapstrādes gateris. 
Samsung ražo gan mobīlos, gan veļas mašīnas. Nu un tad? 
Tb - kāds pamats piekasīties magnētiņiem kas uzlabo veselību? Uz magnētiem taču penderevam un steronam taču viss sapnis par mūzīgo dzinēju balstās!
Es vienkārši tādā tavā attieksmē konsekvenci nesaskatu.




> Steorn nav gluži zinātne un zinātnieki, tā ir komerciāla organizācija, tie 22 zinātnieki-validatori savu iespēju 'prosraļi' . Komercnoslēpums komerciālās organizācijās ir standartprakse tur nav nekā dīvaina.


 ar to būtu jāsaprot, ka Steorn nebalstās zinātnē, nevirza zinātni, bet gan biznesa projektu? Hmmm.... bet tas taču ir tieši tas, ko *zzz* jau no paša sākuma teica..

----------


## zzz

> shim skolinjaa nav iemaaciijushi ne fiziku, ne arii normaali domaat, bet kam negadaas
> 
> 
>  Drīzāk jau izskatās ka tev nav izpratne par fiziku, to ko tev ir iekaluši galvā to tu arī uzskati par galīgo un īsteno fiziku, kas apraksta pilnīgi visu un pilnīgi precīzi.


 
speccij, zinaatniska pieeja noziimee ka rezultaati tiek publiceeti atklaati un citi zinaatnieki tos paarbauda. Tev, komerciaalajam losharikam, steorns publiceet rezultaatus ir aizliedzis, liidz ar to vieniigaa korektaa tava uzvediiba ir tureet muti ciet, liidz tam momentam kad tev atljaus pamatot tavus tukshos bazaarus. (nebuus jau gan ar ko.  ::  )

----------


## Speccy123

Visu ko es gribēju - veikt JLN ģeneratora testus un padalīties ar rezultātiem, bet diskusija nezkāpēc aizgāja atkal par steorn un orbo, ja saki ka jātur mute ciet tad tā arī darīšu, tikai neizaiciniet atkal ar visādiem jautājumiem ne par tēmu   ::

----------


## zzz

Nu nee, speccij, atkal esi piekjerts meloshanaa - tev netika uzdoti taadi jautaajumi, uz kuriem atbilde buutu tava pashreizeejaa kreisaas muldeeshanas porcija.

Kaa tipiska kraapnieciska kantoriisha propaganda taa gan atbilst.

----------


## Speccy123

> Nu-s, speccy, uzskaitiisi arii pamatojumus, kaapeec tavi miiljotie steornisti ir kraapnieki?


 Kurš tad šo te man jautāja pirmsais ? ne jau pats sev

----------


## zzz

Tu uz sho jautaajumu neatbildeeji, speccij.  :: 

Nespeej objektiivi paskatiities uz savu kraapnieku kantori no malas?

----------


## Speccy123

> Tu, speecij, nosachkoji no jautaajuma - uz kaadu faktu pamatu tu izdariiji sleedzienu ka magneetu tirgoshana veseliibas uzlaboshanas meerkjiem neiet kopaa ar zinaatnisku pieeju un ir afeerisms. Poeetiskie saliidzinaajumi ar veljas mazgaashanu neskaitaas.


 Tas bija mans tīri subjektīvs viedoklis, un mana dzīves pieredze teica man priekšā ka tur nav kaut kas tīrs   ::   Jā un vēl tāds fakts ka Perendev pieņēma pasūtījumus un *naudu*, bet motorus solīja kaut kad tālā nākotnē. Varbūt vecis reāli cerēja kaut ko uzbūvēt varbūt apzināti krāpās.

----------


## Speccy123

> Tu uz sho jautaajumu neatbildeeji, speccij. 
> 
> Nespeej objektiivi paskatiities uz savu kraapnieku kantori no malas?


 Spēju gan, kā cilvēks no malas un kurš nejēdz kā darbojas DC motors un kas ir CEMF es pilnīgi noteikti domātu ka tas ir kārtējais krāpnieku kantories. Bet tā kā esmu veicis savus mērījumus un redzējis ar ko Steornisti nodarbojas 24 stundas dienā un 7 dienas nedēļā tad man ir savādāks priekšstats par to visu.

----------


## zzz

Okei speccij, treneesim tavu dziives pieredzi taalaak.  :: 

Uztaisi ka mazu analiiziiti, kas no publiskaas steorna uzvediibas liecina, ka tas ir netiirs kantoriitis. (sleepeenos datus turi slepeniibaa, runa tikai par to kas pieejams ikvienam. Kaa arii slepenie dati, kas ir pretrunaa ar atklaatajiem datiem, par argumentu izmantoti tikt nevar principiaali)

----------


## zzz

> esmu veicis savus mērījumus un redzējis ar ko Steornisti nodarbojas 24 stundas dienā un 7 dienas nedēļā tad man ir savādāks priekšstats par to visu.


 Taa kaa tie ir slepenie dati, tad tie  proljetajet. Nav publiski atklaajami, taatad tiek uzskatiiti par neeksisteejoshiem.

----------


## Speccy123

> Taa kaa tie ir slepenie dati, tad tie  proljetajet. Nav publiski atklaajami, taatad tiek uzskatiiti par neeksisteejoshiem.


 Uzbūvē ka pats Steorn elektrisko motoru un nomēri un publisko visus datus, slabo pašam kaut ko uztaisīt ? Tā ka tev nav nekādi līgumi ne ar vienu noslēgti tad vari savus datus brīvi publicēt atšķirībā no manis.

----------


## zzz

speccij, taa kaa tu tur ieprieksh lepni pazinjoji, ka esi paregjojis penderevistus par afeeristiem, tad tu tiki aicinaats paanalizeet arii steorna paziimes, kas liecinaatu par par to pashu. Nesanaak nekaadiigi?  :: 

Aabet uzaicinaajums buuveet to drazinju ir galiigi garaam adresaatam. Es steornu uzskatu par kraapnieku kompaaniju, un sho orbo, spriezhot peec atklaatiibaa esoshaas informaacijas, ir suudiigas kvalitaates motorelis. Galiigi nekaa interesanta, ko buuveet. Lai nu steornistu developeru bars izproducee beidzot soliitos komerciaalos produktus. (Neba nu ka es tos pirkt taisiitos, bet tad shos varees saakt njem pie pakaljas par konkreetu kraapshanu.  :: )

----------


## Dzeks

Re kur jau ir mūžīgais dzinējs. Izrādās daži strādā arī ar saprātīgām tehnoloģijām. http://www.tvnet.lv/tehnologijas/nozare ... jau_nedelu

----------


## JDat

Vai sauli nevarētu uzskatīt par mūžīgo dzinēju, jo uzsprāgs tikai pēc kādiem 4,5 mljd gadiem un mums būs jau pofig, jo tik ilgi negaidīsim...

----------


## JDat

> Re kur jau ir mūžīgais dzinējs. Izrādās daži strādā arī ar saprātīgām tehnoloģijām. http://www.tvnet.lv/tehnologijas/nozare ... jau_nedelu


 
Tas kau labi, ka nedēļu gaisā... Starptautiskā kosmiskā stacija jau gadiem ilgi gaisā un enerģiju ņem tikai no saules... Arī mūžīgais dzinējs. Ļaunie NASA inženieri, gan apmānīja par nosēšanos uz mēness, gan arī tagad izmanto mūžīgo dzinēju stacijā un jau ~10 gadu ir noklusējuši. Viss sazvērestības ir atklātas.  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Jā. Mūžīgā dzinēja definīcija ir parasti pārprasta un izplūdusi. Tas nav pasaku verķis, kas vienkārši griežās kādam alķīmiķim uz galda, kā daudziem to gribas definēt, vai pat iekārta kas spētu pārdzīvot sauli vai visu kosmosu, bet gan iekārta, kas ļoti ilgu laiku dara bezmaksas darbu. Vārdu sakot ja ir nopirkta vai uzbūvēta iekārta, tad viņa ilgi strādā netērējot mūsu resursus. Es gan tur pieskaitītu arī iekārtas kas rada lielāku izmantojamo enerģiju, kā mēs patērējam to iekārtu darbinot COP>1. Bet nu tas nav diezko svarīgi.
 Svarīgi ir ka šī ir saprātīga tehnoloģija, nevis kā dzīšanās pēc lielākiem ātrumiem un citiem pa kabatu un arī ekoloģiju sitošiem rekordiem.

----------


## zzz

Samelojies, dzhekinj. Tu sheit sagrozi termina jeegu, lai meegjinaatu pats savaam muuzhiigo dzineeju plaanpraatiibaam piemelot klaat racionaalumu.

Bez tam, hernja, protams, visa shii teema ir, ar analfabeetiem, kas murgo par sho magneetiskajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, bet tavs spamchiks par  lidmashiininju uz saules baterijaam NAHREN nav magneetiskais gjenerators vai motors. Taisi tam atseviskju teemu, muldeetaaj.

----------


## Epis

man te tāds priekšlikums speaccy123, lai iemēgina supervadītāj YBCO vadus un no tiem uzpin to test steorn vai tā otra aparāta kur bīj 2 spoles uztītas. Ar supervadītāj vadiem tie magnētiskie lauki būs kudi stiprāki, līdz ar to varēs labāk redzēt tos super duper efektus   ::  vai arī neredzēt neko, jebkurā gadijumā tas būtu baigais līmenis jau vien dēļ tā ka tur irkšā ir ti YBCO vadi + škidrā sļāpekļa  dzese. 
un to taisot protams dokumentē kā ko dari, jo tas būtu baigi intresanti.

 (laikam pārāk nereāli šobrīd hobī līmeni ar tiem vadiem ņemties, ko domā citi ?  )

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Topic GAVNO! Close topic!
Cmon - paskataties pasi. Vel pirms ~ 20 lapam bija ko palasit, bet tagad pilnigs sviests te aiziet. Steorns ir nolidis pagride un dzivo uz jau esosajiem lohiem. Specijs un parejie jau sen ir aizmirsusi par saviem solijumiem demonstret magnetiskos generatorus un tapat tas nav noticis no steorn. Kartejais gads bus pagajis, bet... 
Tagad te vispar nav par ko vairak runat!
Ja nu vienigi bus vel viens sucess storijs, ko pastastit caljiem miitingos. Tip - re ka ari sita var naudu ar tuksaam plapam pelnit.
Close this SHIT!
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Citats no Thu Nov 27, 2008 2:09 pm
TB - pirms 2viem gadiem!  :: 




> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebija jau pret so laiku jabut gatavam? Atceros tavu apgalvojumus pirms pusgada laikam... vecit - laiks iet, a generatora ka nav ta nav! 
> ...


 Nu! Vai ir kaads progress?  :: 
Beefs
P.S. - I win, you loose! Admit it!

----------


## defs

Tādā izpratnē,ka būs kāda kaste,no kuras bezgalīgi nāk ārā enerģija-tāds jau laikam variants nav iespējams.
Vienīgi gravicaps-tas varētu dot kādu efektu  ::

----------


## JDat

> Tādā izpratnē,ka būs kāda kaste,no kuras bezgalīgi nāk ārā enerģija-tāds jau laikam variants nav iespējams.
> Vienīgi gravicaps-tas varētu dot kādu efektu


 Gravicap? Tas ir gravitācijas kondensators?  ::  
Whatever, drukāju muļķības aiz nav ko darīt.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKntnWpFng

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ouu! Vibrejosa kaste! Sasniegums! Teju krutak par vibratoru mobilaja telefona!  :: 
Forshi komentari tomer - "I eto nasha nauka...  :: "
Beefs

----------


## Slowmo

Bet, ja nu kāds nezin, gravicapa ir pepelaca dzinējs  ::

----------


## JDat

I kas tai gravicapai jauns salīdzinot ar vibrodzinējiem, kurus padomju kosmosa zinātnē kosmosa kuģu orientācijai telpā izmantoja jau no 60 gadiem?   ::  




> Bet, ja nu kāds nezin, gravicapa ir pepelaca dzinējs


 Pepelac tas ir no filmas Star Wars, Episode1: Storm in the glass?  ::

----------


## next

> Pepelac tas ir no filmas Star Wars, Episode1: Storm in the glass?


 Kin dza dza.

----------


## JDat

...
-Predlagaju MArs. Bļižaižaja plaņeta.
-A čo tam delatj? Tam krome amerikanskih robotov tupih ņe čego ņetu.
- Davai ļetim na Babuin...

----------


## Zigis

Sīkak par gravicapiem šeit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3qEBXoeqNI

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Siliņš uztaisīja mūžīgo dzinēju, dzinējs uzražoja pārāk daudz enerģijas un nosita nabaga izgudrotāju.
> 
> Pieminēsim ar klusuma brīdi nelaimīgo brīvās enerģijas upuri...


 Neesmu nekur pazudis....  :: 
nesen appreceejos ( Vasaras viduu ), taadeelj taads klusums forumaa... pagaidaam visi projekti staav uz vietas...

----------


## defs

> Siliņš uztaisīja mūžīgo dzinēju, dzinējs uzražoja pārāk daudz enerģijas un nosita nabaga izgudrotāju.
> 
> Pieminēsim ar klusuma brīdi nelaimīgo brīvās enerģijas upuri...
> 
> 
>  Neesmu nekur pazudis.... 
> nesen appreceejos ( Vasaras viduu ), taadeelj taads klusums forumaa... pagaidaam visi projekti staav uz vietas...


 Viss skaidrs,sieva sēž draugos un nelaiž Tevi pie datora  ::

----------


## bbarda

Izsaku viss dziļāko līdzjūtību Ingum!

----------


## Epis

> Izsaku viss dziļāko līdzjūtību Ingum!


 Labs   ::

----------


## JDat

EPI, kurš gan to būtu teicis? Ja ne tagad, tad CPLD frekvenču mērītāja laikos, tu toč vēl dzīvoji ar saviem senčiem. Vot tas gan ir labs joks!   ::  
Kā papildus pierādījums, topika "Siltuma pārvēršana elektrībā" sākumā bija eksperimenti kur kā trauki tika izmantotas 0.7 šņabja pudeles. Tu ta alkoholu nelieto, bet kāds tās pudeles iztukšoja. Tavs brālis, kas skatās simsonus un dzer šņabi?

----------


## Vikings

Pierādījums noraidīts. Tik pat labi pieņemu, ka šņabja pudelēs vecmāmiņa var saliet visādus ogu sīrupus un sūtīt mazbērniem, kas tos izdzer, bet pudeles noslinko izmest. Veselīgu ogu sīrupu iespaidā cilvēkam daudz labāk sāk strādāt domāšana un viņš saprot siltuma dzinēja darbību un apgāž fizikas pamatprincipus un tā pierādīšanai izmanto pa rokai esošos materiālus.

----------


## JDat

domāju ka jāslēdz ciet šīs dumības.

----------

